# Boycott goes prime-time in Israel



## SherriMunnerlyn

That BDS MOVEMENT Is just growing and growing and growing.

Thank you God, to you is owed all credit.

You take care of Injustices like Occupation in Palestine, in your way and your timing.


Boycott goes prime-time in Israel

The countrys number-one news show runs lengthy piece on the growing movement  and blames it not on anti-Semitism or Israel-bashing, but on settlements.

"On Saturday night the boycott of Israel gained an impressive new level of mainstream recognition in this country. Channel 2 News, easily the most watched, most influential news show here, ran a heavily-promoted, 16-minute piece on the boycott in its 8 p.m. prime-time program. The piece was remarkable not only for its length and prominence, but even more so because it did not demonize the boycott movement, it didnt blame the boycott on anti-Semitism or Israel-bashing. Instead, top-drawer reporter Dana Weiss treated the boycott as an established, rapidly growing presence that sprang up because of Israels settlement policy and whose only remedy is that policys reversal."

Dana Weiss ridicules the settlers and the governments head-in-the-sand reaction to the rising tide. 

The Channel 2 news segment from the Occupied West Banks Barkan Industrial Park opens against a background of twangy guitar music like from a Western.

To the world its a black mark, a symbol of the occupation, But here they insist its actually a point of light in the area, an island of coexistence that continues to flourish despite efforts to erase it from the map. 

The news segment depicts a  factory owner who moved his business to Barkan from the other side of the Green Line  who makes a fool of himself by saying, If the state would only assist us by boycotting the Europeans and other countries causing us trouble  

The Channel 2 news segment ends with the manager of Shamir Salads saying that between the European and Palestinian boycott, hes losing about $115,000 to $143,000 a month in sales. 

In my view, he says, it will spread from [the West Bank] to other places in Israel that have no connection to the territories.


Boycott goes prime-time in Israel | +972 Magazine


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> That BDS MOVEMENT Is just growing and growing and growing.
> 
> Thank you God, to you is owed all credit.
> 
> You take care of Injustices like Occupation in Palestine, in your way and your timing.
> 
> 
> Boycott goes prime-time in Israel
> 
> The countrys number-one news show runs lengthy piece on the growing movement  and blames it not on anti-Semitism or Israel-bashing, but on settlements.
> 
> "On Saturday night the boycott of Israel gained an impressive new level of mainstream recognition in this country. Channel 2 News, easily the most watched, most influential news show here, ran a heavily-promoted, 16-minute piece on the boycott in its 8 p.m. prime-time program. The piece was remarkable not only for its length and prominence, but even more so because it did not demonize the boycott movement, it didnt blame the boycott on anti-Semitism or Israel-bashing. Instead, top-drawer reporter Dana Weiss treated the boycott as an established, rapidly growing presence that sprang up because of Israels settlement policy and whose only remedy is that policys reversal."
> 
> Dana Weiss ridicules the settlers and the governments head-in-the-sand reaction to the rising tide.
> 
> The Channel 2 news segment from the Occupied West Banks Barkan Industrial Park opens against a background of twangy guitar music like from a Western.
> 
> To the world its a black mark, a symbol of the occupation, But here they insist its actually a point of light in the area, an island of coexistence that continues to flourish despite efforts to erase it from the map.
> 
> The news segment depicts a  factory owner who moved his business to Barkan from the other side of the Green Line  who makes a fool of himself by saying, If the state would only assist us by boycotting the Europeans and other countries causing us trouble 
> 
> The Channel 2 news segment ends with the manager of Shamir Salads saying that between the European and Palestinian boycott, hes losing about $115,000 to $143,000 a month in sales.
> 
> In my view, he says, it will spread from [the West Bank] to other places in Israel that have no connection to the territories.
> 
> 
> Boycott goes prime-time in Israel | +972 Magazine


BDS=BFD  I hope it costing a lot of idiots a ton of money for this useless gesture.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Oh, boy, is it costing Zionists in Palestine lots of money!


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Oh, boy, is it costing Zionists in Palestine lots of money!


In the long run it's the Palestinians who will suffer more for this ill-advised movement.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

lol

That Apartheid Regime in Tel Aviv, her end draws near.

As Apartheid fell in South Africa, so it shall in Palestine


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> lol
> 
> That Apartheid Regime in Tel Aviv, her end draws near.
> 
> As Apartheid fell in South Africa, so it shall in Palestine


Don't hold your putrid breath.


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Oh, boy, is it costing Zionists in Palestine lots of money!



and there are several multi-billion dollar sales and contracts just this last week for Israeli know how.  Israel is not collapsing over this.


----------



## Roudy

Praise Allahhhhhh.  In this global climate of economic turmoil and instability, Israel shows a strong economy, growth and progress, year after year.  How do they do it?

Shekel Strengthens as Israel Lifts 2013 Economic Growth Outlook - Bloomberg

Shekel Strengthens as Israel Lifts 2013 Economic Growth Outlook

Israel&#8217;s shekel strengthened for a second day and government bonds fell after the country&#8217;s Finance Ministry raised its 2013 growth forecast for the economy, boosting investor demand for riskier assets.

The shekel rose 0.2 percent to 3.7834 a dollar at 4:41 p.m. in Tel Aviv, the sixth-best performer among an expanded list of 31 major currencies tracked by Bloomberg. The currency gained 0.9 percent this month. The yield on the 5.5 percent benchmark bonds due January 2022 increased for the first time since Dec. 4, adding one basis point, or 0.01 percentage point, to 3.71 percent.

Israel&#8217;s economy may expand 3.5 percent next year, the Finance Ministry said yesterday, revising an earlier forecast of 3 percent to include the effect of natural gas discoveries, with the offshore Tamar field set to start production by the second quarter next year. Israel posted a current account surplus in the third quarter, its first in a year, as imports declined, the Central Bureau of Statistics said yesterday.


----------



## Snouter

Larry "Pull It" Silverman,  the crook who got a 99 year lease on the WTC and multiple insurance policies before the WTC fires turned the buildings to dust, and even has the chutzpah to be suing airline companies, had many American corporations move some operations to the zionist regime.  A poison pill kind of thing.  So unfortunately any economic pressure on the zionist regime will be passed along to the US taxpayer.


----------



## aris2chat

Snouter said:


> Larry "Pull It" Silverman,  the crook who got a 99 year lease on the WTC and multiple insurance policies before the WTC fires turned the buildings to dust, and even has the chutzpah to be suing airline companies, had many American corporations move some operations to the zionist regime.  A poison pill kind of thing.  So unfortunately any economic pressure on the zionist regime will be passed along to the US taxpayer.



No what he proposed was a tax free zone in Israel, but the proposal was turned down.  It was not about US firms.
Silverman is paying millions every month for real estate that does not exist any more, but he is well diversified.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Oh, boy, is it costing Zionists in Palestine lots of money!





 NOPE it is costing the itinerant muslim farm workers their jobs, and ultimately their lives. No work = no money=no home=no food= starvation or leave.    Is that what you are applauding the deaths of thousands of poor starving muslim children.  Then you call others for daring to question the hamas terrorists attacks on Israel and here you are laughing at the prospect of thousands of innocent lives being lost.

*HAVE YOU NO SHAME*


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> lol
> 
> That Apartheid Regime in Tel Aviv, her end draws near.
> 
> As Apartheid fell in South Africa, so it shall in Palestine





 Will it when iran is prepared to buy all of Israel's fruit. All that will happen is the Jews will stop employing the muslims and they will have to move elsewhere. Then Israel will import workers from other nations to do the work and the Palestinians will blame YOU for the even bigger mess you have caused.


 BUY ISREALI BOYCOT ISLAM


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, boy, is it costing Zionists in Palestine lots of money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOPE it is costing the itinerant muslim farm workers their jobs, and ultimately their lives. No work = no money=no home=no food= starvation or leave.    Is that what you are applauding the deaths of thousands of poor starving muslim children.  Then you call others for daring to question the hamas terrorists attacks on Israel and here you are laughing at the prospect of thousands of innocent lives being lost.
> 
> *HAVE YOU NO SHAME*
Click to expand...


Freedom has its cost. Always has. Always will.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Israel's Future discussed:

"Weiss: &#8220;What does this all mean? What is it going to be like here? South Africa?&#8221;

Livni: &#8220;Yes. I spoke with some of the Jews who are living n South Africa now. They say, &#8216;We thought we had time. We thought we could deal with this. We thought we didn&#8217;t need the world so much for everything. And it happens all at once.&#8217;&#8221;"

Boycott goes prime-time in Israel | +972 Magazine


----------



## Shaarona

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> That Apartheid Regime in Tel Aviv, her end draws near.
> 
> As Apartheid fell in South Africa, so it shall in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will it when iran is prepared to buy all of Israel's fruit. All that will happen is the Jews will stop employing the muslims and they will have to move elsewhere. Then Israel will import workers from other nations to do the work and the Palestinians will blame YOU for the even bigger mess you have caused.
> 
> 
> BUY ISREALI BOYCOT ISLAM
Click to expand...


Israel is deporting foreign workers now.


----------



## P F Tinmore

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Oh, boy, is it costing Zionists in Palestine lots of money!



Damn! That hurts more than rockets.


----------



## Shaarona

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, boy, is it costing Zionists in Palestine lots of money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the long run it's the Palestinians who will suffer more for this ill-advised movement.
Click to expand...


I agree ....  Much of what is sold as Made in Israel.. comes from the West Bank.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Freedom has costs for all people in a society.

It never comes free.

Take free speech, the truth can hurt, words can hurt, but using our voices and  speaking truth into this world is a value worth the cost.

I expect the people of South Africa understand this.

Mandela understood this. 

I think of the thousands jailed most from just words spoken or associations in Palestine.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Palestinian Christians support BDS.

Kairos Palestine expresses this support for BDS.


----------



## irosie91

Economic boycott is a modern day form of  STARVATION SIEGE----which was 
a mode used in medieval times -----to some extent in europe but for MASSIVE genocide 
during the GLORIOUS AGE OF ISLAMIC CONQUEST-----with which the ummah murdered 
hundreds of millions.    A recent example is the starvation genocide of 
BIAFRANS in Nigeria of more than two million-----infants lay dead in the dust---
starved to death for the glory of   isa/alla----1971       A starvation siege was 
imposed on JEWISH EAST JERUSALEM  in   the mid 1940s    with the same optimism 
that sherri expresses for the current starvation siege called   BDS  

In fact-----since 1949------optimistic genocidal dogs and pigs have ALREADY 
IMPOSED  a  comprehensive economic  boycott on Israel-----so far----it simply has 
not worked out as well as such starvation sieges have in the past-----    right now---
the only places in which the  genocidal dogs have been VERY SUCCESSFUL in 
lining the streets with  dead babies have been   CITIES OF THE UMMAH----
based on the usual barbaric brutality-----and to a far lesser extent---
forced starvation


----------



## Indeependent

My daughter just came back from a two week vacation in Israel.
The shekel gained strength and Israel is looking forward to many more Jews going on Aliyah.
The global economy is set up for massive Aliyah.


----------



## irosie91

Indeependent said:


> My daughter just came back from a two week vacation in Israel.
> The shekel gained strength and Israel is looking forward to many more Jews going on Aliyah.
> The global economy is set up for massive Aliyah.




Have you no compassiom for sherri?      she's a human being too. -----sorta


----------



## aris2chat

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> That Apartheid Regime in Tel Aviv, her end draws near.
> 
> As Apartheid fell in South Africa, so it shall in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will it when iran is prepared to buy all of Israel's fruit. All that will happen is the Jews will stop employing the muslims and they will have to move elsewhere. Then Israel will import workers from other nations to do the work and the Palestinians will blame YOU for the even bigger mess you have caused.
> 
> 
> BUY ISREALI BOYCOT ISLAM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is deporting foreign workers now.
Click to expand...


they are trying to deport illegal immigrants.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Freedom has costs for all people in a society.
> 
> It never comes free.
> 
> Take free speech, the truth can hurt, words can hurt, but using our voices and  speaking truth into this world is a value worth the cost.
> 
> I expect the people of South Africa understand this.
> 
> Mandela understood this.
> 
> I think of the thousands jailed most from just words spoken or associations in Palestine.






 Do you mean mandella the convicted terrorist traitor and godless communist who has the blood of thousands of children on his hands.


----------



## Roudy

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, boy, is it costing Zionists in Palestine lots of money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOPE it is costing the itinerant muslim farm workers their jobs, and ultimately their lives. No work = no money=no home=no food= starvation or leave.    Is that what you are applauding the deaths of thousands of poor starving muslim children.  Then you call others for daring to question the hamas terrorists attacks on Israel and here you are laughing at the prospect of thousands of innocent lives being lost.
> 
> *HAVE YOU NO SHAME*
Click to expand...

Is that a trick question?


----------



## Roudy

Indeependent said:


> My daughter just came back from a two week vacation in Israel.
> The shekel gained strength and Israel is looking forward to many more Jews going on Aliyah.
> The global economy is set up for massive Aliyah.


One might ask if it is God's will that during these times of massive worldwide economic depression and countries going bankrupt left and right, that the Israeli economy shows record progress and profits.  

Truly a miracle.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter just came back from a two week vacation in Israel.
> The shekel gained strength and Israel is looking forward to many more Jews going on Aliyah.
> The global economy is set up for massive Aliyah.
> 
> 
> 
> One might ask if it is God's will that during these times of massive worldwide economic depression and countries going bankrupt left and right, that the Israeli economy shows record progress and profits.
> 
> Truly a miracle.
Click to expand...



roudy      uhm.......are you doing a baptist lawyer?----remember----FREE WILL----
     and  G-d does not play dice with the Universe.     ----newton was also 
     right.     I refuse to pray for high interest rates------


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Is the booming economy the Zionazis brag of  the explanation for all the homeless families I get emails about from Rabbis For Human Rights?

Pathetic, luring poor Jews there to live homeless on the street.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Is the booming economy the Zionazis brag of  the explanation for all the homeless families I get emails about from Rabbis For Human Rights?
> 
> Pathetic, luring poor Jews there to live homeless on the street.


As bad as those emails you get from poor suffering Palis who's leadership is busy spending money on bombs and ways to kill more Jews?

There are always poor and suffering in EVERY COUNTRY, dipshit, including the US of A, the most prosperous country in the world.  What a fucking dumbass you are.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I never heard of that Mandela, he must exist only in the depraved minds of Zionazis like Phoneall.




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom has costs for all people in a society.
> 
> It never comes free.
> 
> Take free speech, the truth can hurt, words can hurt, but using our voices and  speaking truth into this world is a value worth the cost.
> 
> I expect the people of South Africa understand this.
> 
> Mandela understood this.
> 
> I think of the thousands jailed most from just words spoken or associations in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean mandella the convicted terrorist traitor and godless communist who has the blood of thousands of children on his hands.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What fantasies Zionazi scum have!




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the booming economy the Zionazis brag of  the explanation for all the homeless families I get emails about from Rabbis For Human Rights?
> 
> Pathetic, luring poor Jews there to live homeless on the street.
> 
> 
> 
> As bad as those emails you get from poor suffering Palis who's leadership is busy spending money on bombs and ways to kill more Jews?
> 
> There are always poor and suffering in EVERY COUNTRY, dipshit, including the US of A, the most prosperous country in the world.  What a fucking dumbass you are.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What fantasies Zionazi scum have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the booming economy the Zionazis brag of  the explanation for all the homeless families I get emails about from Rabbis For Human Rights?
> 
> Pathetic, luring poor Jews there to live homeless on the street.
> 
> 
> 
> As bad as those emails you get from poor suffering Palis who's leadership is busy spending money on bombs and ways to kill more Jews?
> 
> There are always poor and suffering in EVERY COUNTRY, dipshit, including the US of A, the most prosperous country in the world.  What a fucking dumbass you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



I must have missed something ----I actually never saw  FAMILIES on the streets in 
Israel-------can someone tell me where they are?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What fantasies Zionazi scum have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the booming economy the Zionazis brag of  the explanation for all the homeless families I get emails about from Rabbis For Human Rights?
> 
> Pathetic, luring poor Jews there to live homeless on the street.
> 
> 
> 
> As bad as those emails you get from poor suffering Palis who's leadership is busy spending money on bombs and ways to kill more Jews?
> 
> There are always poor and suffering in EVERY COUNTRY, dipshit, including the US of A, the most prosperous country in the world.  What a fucking dumbass you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Which part are fantasies? The part where Arafat and Hamas get hundreds of millions if not billions to fund a terror campaign to kill Jews, while at the same time whining about the suffering of their people?  

Or that there aren't poor and suffering in the US and every nation in the world in need of help.  Or do you just have a problem with helping the poor and suffering who happen to be Jews.

IslamoNazi scumbag.


----------



## Roudy

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What fantasies Zionazi scum have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As bad as those emails you get from poor suffering Palis who's leadership is busy spending money on bombs and ways to kill more Jews?
> 
> There are always poor and suffering in EVERY COUNTRY, dipshit, including the US of A, the most prosperous country in the world.  What a fucking dumbass you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I must have missed something ----I actually never saw  FAMILIES on the streets in
> Israel-------can someone tell me where they are?
Click to expand...

Neither have I.  Israel has no "homeless".


----------



## aris2chat

Why Nelson Mandela was on a terrorism watch list in 2008


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "(BDS) Yusef Daher, Jerusalem Inter-church Centre: "To resist the sin, to resist the occupation"" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You are a liar, they do.

I have even posted about the case of a homeless mother and her three or four children, she took up residence unlawfully in an abandoned apartment building because she could not afford rent and  was being forcibly evicted by authorities. Rabbis For Human Rights was trying to protest her eviction.

And all those illegal settlers are nothing but lowlife with no home of their own squatting on lands of Palestinian owners.



Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What fantasies Zionazi scum have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must have missed something ----I actually never saw  FAMILIES on the streets in
> Israel-------can someone tell me where they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither have I.  Israel has no "homeless".
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Omar Barghouti - BDS: Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions book launch [inminds]" on YouTube


----------



## syrenn

boycott the jews..... yeah yeah yeah right. The palestinians forget... they cant live without the israel.... however israel will do just fine without them. 
*

Palestinians sign first contract for Israel's offshore natural gas *

Palestinians sign first contract for Israel's offshore natural gas - Israel Business, Ynetnews


boycott that ya bitches.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Israel cannot afford to provide homes to all these Jewish colonists they are luring in from foreign lands.


----------



## syrenn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel cannot afford to provide homes to all these Jewish colonists they are luring in from foreign lands.




jealous?  The israelies want others and not the palestinian? imagine that.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The double life of Israel's working homelessOfficial figures can be misleading: Many of Israel's homeless fall under the government's radar, and many hold down full-time jobs.They live a double life; they get up in the morning, brush their teeth, and get the kids ready for another day of school. Then they head to work. At the end of the day they return to a non-home. They live in a tent, in an empty room in the apartment of a grandmother or one of the uncles, in the car, or perhaps they don't even know where they will be at night and search for a place where they can sleep until another day of work the next morning.

More and more people, including people with families, singles or even those soon to be pensioners, are living without housing even though they work, some even full-time. Being a working person no longer prevents you from being defined as poor. Even the National Insurance Institute is familiar with this data.


The double life of Israel's working homeless Israel News - Haaretz Israeli News source


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

That is hilarious.

I thank God every day I am not a Zionist, they are the scum of the earth.

I pity them.

Poor heartless and soulless and depraved people that they are!

They are the perfect illustration of how low humanity can sink.




syrenn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel cannot afford to provide homes to all these Jewish colonists they are luring in from foreign lands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jealous?  The israelies want others and not the palestinian? imagine that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You are a liar, they do.
> 
> I have even posted about the case of a homeless mother and her three or four children, she took up residence unlawfully in an abandoned apartment building because she could not afford rent and  was being forcibly evicted by authorities. Rabbis For Human Rights was trying to protest her eviction.
> 
> And all those illegal settlers are nothing but lowlife with no home of their own squatting on lands of Palestinian owners.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must have missed something ----I actually never saw  FAMILIES on the streets in
> Israel-------can someone tell me where they are?
> 
> 
> 
> Neither have I.  Israel has no "homeless".
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Oh so you found one homeless family.  And how many "homeless" are roaming the streets of this great nation of ours, do you know?  You are a raving lunatic.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## syrenn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> That is hilarious.
> 
> I thank God every day I am not a Zionist, they are the scum of the earth.
> 
> I pity them.
> 
> Poor heartless and soulless and depraved people that they are!
> 
> They are the perfect illustration of how low humanity can sink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel cannot afford to provide homes to all these Jewish colonists they are luring in from foreign lands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jealous?  The israelies want others and not the palestinian? imagine that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


from the response....

i hit the mark!!!!


----------



## Roudy

And what has this *BDS* aka *Bowel Discharge Syndrome* accomplished?  Well, other than symbolic, meaningless BS. Eight years of delusion while Israel prospers and gets stronger and stronger.  And now it's also a natural gas provider! LOL

*The BDS Movement Against Israel has Accomplished Less Than Nothing
*
As it happens, there is a web page that exhaustively tracks BDS achievements. It contains such triumphal entries as &#8220;Andreas Oberg, Swedish guitarist, cancels gig in Tel Aviv, heeding BDS activists&#8217; appeals,&#8221; and &#8220;Ten talented young harpists bow out of the International Harp Contest.&#8221; But for the most part, the entries consist of gestures similar to the York student-federation vote, which is to say: rhetorical attacks from activist groups, unions and academic organizations with no power to influence trade policy.
From the slogans emitted by BDS champions (including, at times, Canada&#8217;s own Naomi Klein), one would think that BDS was on the cusp of bringing Israel to its knees. Yet since 2004 &#8212; the period corresponding to the lifespan of the BDS movement &#8212; Israel&#8217;s economy generally has been booming, especially in the areas of telecommunications, computer technology, aviation, specialty medical equipment, military hardware and natural gas.

The BDS campaign is also morally hypocritical. Not all of Israel&#8217;s policies &#8212; especially in regard to settlement construction &#8212; are defensible. Yet in humanitarian terms, nothing Israel does to Palestinians comprises even so much as a rounding error on the horrors perpetrated by such nations as Syria, Iran and Sudan against their own citizens. The plight of Gazan religious and political dissenters &#8212; not to mention gays and women in the Hamas-run enclave &#8212; is especially notable, given that many of the same activists who champion BDS also have championed the Boat to Gaza movement and other efforts to equip and legitimize Hamas. 
But eight years in, the movement has accomplished nothing. Indeed, less than nothing: For it is thanks to BDS, and similar gestures of anti-Israel antipathy (especially at the UN), that many Israelis &#8212; including Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu &#8212; have become convinced that their country will always be the victim of a vicious moral double standard. If Mr. Netanyahu has struck a more standoffish, militant, uncompromising tone than his predecessors when dealing with the international community, it is largely because he has come to see the hatred of his country as irrational and unremitting.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The double life of Israel's working homelessOfficial figures can be misleading: Many of Israel's homeless fall under the government's radar, and many hold down full-time jobs.They live a double life; they get up in the morning, brush their teeth, and get the kids ready for another day of school. Then they head to work. At the end of the day they return to a non-home. They live in a tent, in an empty room in the apartment of a grandmother or one of the uncles, in the car, or perhaps they don't even know where they will be at night and search for a place where they can sleep until another day of work the next morning.
> 
> More and more people, including people with families, singles or even those soon to be pensioners, are living without housing even though they work, some even full-time. Being a working person no longer prevents you from being defined as poor. Even the National Insurance Institute is familiar with this data.
> 
> 
> The double life of Israel's working homeless Israel News - Haaretz Israeli News source


Ya know, in a country of seven million, which hosts almost two million Arab Muslim citizens, I'd say having only 2000 to 3000 homeless people, (some of which are mentally ill actually - like Sherri) IS A MASSIVE ACCOMPLISHMENT.  And something to actually boast about.  

*Standard of Living in Israel*

Since its establishment, the State of Israel has declared that adequate housing for all residents is a matter of the highest priority. Massive budgets have been invested in solving housing problems, and construction is one of the country's most important industries. Residential construction accounts for a large share of the economy in terms of both investment and product. Nearly half of the state's development budget is earmarked for housing. In 1992, residential construction investment consumed 6.2 percent of the GNP. 
Most Israelis live in apartments. According to the Israeli Central Bureau of Statistics, 33% live in three-room apartments, 28% in four-room apartments, and 13% in five-room apartments. CBS statistics also showed that 5% live in one-room apartments, while only 0.6% of Israelis live in a property with eight rooms or more.

In 2006, it was reported that approximately 3,000 Israelis are known to be homeless. According to the Social Affairs Ministry, 70% of homeless people are childless Soviet immigrants and alcoholics, while the remaining 30% are either homeless due to their economic situation, or were mentally unable to live in a home due to irritation with being surrounded by walls and ceilings.


----------



## Roudy

syrenn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is hilarious.
> 
> I thank God every day I am not a Zionist, they are the scum of the earth.
> 
> I pity them.
> 
> Poor heartless and soulless and depraved people that they are!
> 
> They are the perfect illustration of how low humanity can sink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> jealous?  The israelies want others and not the palestinian? imagine that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from the response....
> 
> i hit the mark!!!!
Click to expand...

I'd say you hit it out of the park.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel cannot afford to provide homes to all these Jewish colonists they are luring in from foreign lands.



Ugly Nazi woman, you are lying, again:

Watchdog: Israel plans 261 settler homes deep in West Bank | Maan News Agency

Hahahahahaha !


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You are a liar, they do.
> 
> I have even posted about the case of a homeless mother and her three or four children, she took up residence unlawfully in an abandoned apartment building because she could not afford rent and  was being forcibly evicted by authorities. Rabbis For Human Rights was trying to protest her eviction.
> 
> And all those illegal settlers are nothing but lowlife with no home of their own squatting on lands of Palestinian owners.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must have missed something ----I actually never saw  FAMILIES on the streets in
> Israel-------can someone tell me where they are?
> 
> 
> 
> Neither have I.  Israel has no "homeless".
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Who you calling 'lowlife', Razorback cracker?


----------



## toastman

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar, they do.
> 
> I have even posted about the case of a homeless mother and her three or four children, she took up residence unlawfully in an abandoned apartment building because she could not afford rent and  was being forcibly evicted by authorities. Rabbis For Human Rights was trying to protest her eviction.
> 
> And all those illegal settlers are nothing but lowlife with no home of their own squatting on lands of Palestinian owners.
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither have I.  Israel has no "homeless".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who you calling 'lowlife', Razorback cracker?
Click to expand...


You can add that to the list of things Sherri accuses others of what she is guilty of being/doing. If there's any space left , that is


----------



## syrenn

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel cannot afford to provide homes to all these Jewish colonists they are luring in from foreign lands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly Nazi woman, you are lying, again:
> 
> Watchdog: Israel plans 261 settler homes deep in West Bank | Maan News Agency
> 
> Hahahahahaha !
Click to expand...


oh she is just mad and jealous that the Israelis don't want to house palestinian terrorists.


----------



## syrenn

toastman said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar, they do.
> 
> I have even posted about the case of a homeless mother and her three or four children, she took up residence unlawfully in an abandoned apartment building because she could not afford rent and  was being forcibly evicted by authorities. Rabbis For Human Rights was trying to protest her eviction.
> 
> And all those illegal settlers are nothing but lowlife with no home of their own squatting on lands of Palestinian owners.
> 
> 
> 
> Who you calling 'lowlife', Razorback cracker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can add that to the list of things Sherri accuses others of what she is guilty of being/doing. If there's any space left , that is
Click to expand...


oh come on... life is much more fun with her in it.... look at the amusement her hack drivel provides.  She is the palestinian equivalent of liesmatters


----------



## Roudy

syrenn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel cannot afford to provide homes to all these Jewish colonists they are luring in from foreign lands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly Nazi woman, you are lying, again:
> 
> Watchdog: Israel plans 261 settler homes deep in West Bank | Maan News Agency
> 
> Hahahahahaha !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh she is just mad and jealous that the Israelis don't want to house palestinian terrorists.
Click to expand...

Every good terrorist, suicide bomber, and rocket launcher deserves a home!

And after they meet their virgins in heaven, they shall name streets after them in Gaza-hole.


----------



## toastman

Roudy said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly Nazi woman, you are lying, again:
> 
> Watchdog: Israel plans 261 settler homes deep in West Bank | Maan News Agency
> 
> Hahahahahaha !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh she is just mad and jealous that the Israelis don't want to house palestinian terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every good terrorist, suicide bomber, and rocket launcher deserves a home!
> 
> And after they meet their virgins in heaven, they shall name streets after them in Gaza-hole.
Click to expand...


They also deserve to have their home turned into rubble by the IAF


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh she is just mad and jealous that the Israelis don't want to house palestinian terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> Every good terrorist, suicide bomber, and rocket launcher deserves a home!
> 
> And after they meet their virgins in heaven, they shall name streets after them in Gaza-hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They also deserve to have their home turned into rubble by the IAF
Click to expand...

...upon which the victorious Arabs will hold their "victory parades" as they did in Lebanon. Ha ha ha.


----------



## toastman

Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every good terrorist, suicide bomber, and rocket launcher deserves a home!
> 
> And after they meet their virgins in heaven, they shall name streets after them in Gaza-hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also deserve to have their home turned into rubble by the IAF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...upon which the victorious Arabs will hold their "victory parades" as they did in Lebanon. Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


If they consider their defeats at the hand of Israel during 1948, 1967, 1973, 1982 and 2006 as victories, I am extremely curious as to what they consider as a defeat


----------



## Hossfly

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They also deserve to have their home turned into rubble by the IAF
> 
> 
> 
> ...upon which the victorious Arabs will hold their "victory parades" as they did in Lebanon. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they consider their defeats at the hand of Israel during 1948, 1967, 1973, 1982 and 2006 as victories, I am extremely curious as to what they consider as a defeat
Click to expand...

They will consider admitting defeat when Sherriah admits Jesus is a Zionist.


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...upon which the victorious Arabs will hold their "victory parades" as they did in Lebanon. Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they consider their defeats at the hand of Israel during 1948, 1967, 1973, 1982 and 2006 as victories, I am extremely curious as to what they consider as a defeat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will consider admitting defeat when Sherriah admits Jesus is a Zionist.
Click to expand...



In order to understand what  "defeat"  means in the creed of isa-respecters---
read the koran and examing history-----in fact examine current events.
Defeat----first and foremost means   RAPE------as in the war with east pakistan 
----which was not actually won because only 1/4 million east pakistani girls were 
raped          Defeats in conflicts described in the koran always culminated and 
rape and enslavements      Rape was rampant in the khartoum reaponse to 
south sudan's resistence to enslavment to shariah     etc ete    NO RAPE--
NO DEFEAT -----and then there is the  OBSCENE MUTILATION    as in 
"black hawk down"    "mumbai"    etc etc-----no severed genitalia shoved 
down throats----NO DEFEAT            thus from the standpoint of meccaist 
culture------Israel never defeated  THE UMMAH


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The West Bank is not Israel and building settlements there is a  war crime.




toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel cannot afford to provide homes to all these Jewish colonists they are luring in from foreign lands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly Nazi woman, you are lying, again:
> 
> Watchdog: Israel plans 261 settler homes deep in West Bank | Maan News Agency
> 
> Hahahahahaha !
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I  am just celebrating all these BDS victories.

Not a day goes by that I do not read more about the smashing successes of the BDS Movement. 




syrenn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who you calling 'lowlife', Razorback cracker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can add that to the list of things Sherri accuses others of what she is guilty of being/doing. If there's any space left , that is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh come on... life is much more fun with her in it.... look at the amusement her hack drivel provides.  She is the palestinian equivalent of liesmatters
Click to expand...


----------



## Lipush

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, boy, is it costing Zionists in Palestine lots of money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOPE it is costing the itinerant muslim farm workers their jobs, and ultimately their lives. No work = no money=no home=no food= starvation or leave.    Is that what you are applauding the deaths of thousands of poor starving muslim children.  Then you call others for daring to question the hamas terrorists attacks on Israel and here you are laughing at the prospect of thousands of innocent lives being lost.
> 
> *HAVE YOU NO SHAME*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Freedom has its cost. Always has. Always will.
Click to expand...


Life has its cost. People lose their freedom so others will live

Israels need to live is greater than the palestinian need for freedom


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Blood bubbles, what an appropriate characterization!


Update: &#8216;Blood bubbles&#8217; &#8212; mainstream media turn on SodaStream and Scarlett Johansson

Update:*Oxfam Great Britain&#8217;s*CEO, Mark Goldring,*responding to inquiries about the NGO&#8217;s relationship with SodaStream&#8217;s new &#8216;global ambassador&#8217;**Scarlett Johansson,*has stated in an email:

&#8220;Oxfam is opposed to trade from Israeli settlements, in which Sodastream is engaged. Israeli settlements are illegal under international law and have a devastating effect on the lives and livelihoods of the Palestinian communities that Oxfam works with. Trade with businesses operating in settlements exacerbates the ongoing poverty and denial of Palestinians&#8217; rights that Oxfam addresses in its work.*

&#8220;We have made our concerns known to Ms. Johansson and we are now engaged in a dialogue on these important issues. &#8220;

'Blood bubbles' -- Scarlett Johansson's SodaStream endorsement keys paradigm shift


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

No doubt to me but that God shall keep on humbling the people who see their worth as greater then Him and all other creations. 




Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOPE it is costing the itinerant muslim farm workers their jobs, and ultimately their lives. No work = no money=no home=no food= starvation or leave.    Is that what you are applauding the deaths of thousands of poor starving muslim children.  Then you call others for daring to question the hamas terrorists attacks on Israel and here you are laughing at the prospect of thousands of innocent lives being lost.
> 
> *HAVE YOU NO SHAME*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom has its cost. Always has. Always will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Life has its cost. People lose their freedom so others will live
> 
> Israels need to live is greater than the palestinian need for freedom
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Blood bubbles, what an appropriate characterization!
> 
> 
> Update: &#8216;Blood bubbles&#8217; &#8212; mainstream media turn on SodaStream and Scarlett Johansson
> 
> Update:*Oxfam Great Britain&#8217;s*CEO, Mark Goldring,*responding to inquiries about the NGO&#8217;s relationship with SodaStream&#8217;s new &#8216;global ambassador&#8217;**Scarlett Johansson,*has stated in an email:
> 
> &#8220;Oxfam is opposed to trade from Israeli settlements, in which Sodastream is engaged. Israeli settlements are illegal under international law and have a devastating effect on the lives and livelihoods of the Palestinian communities that Oxfam works with. Trade with businesses operating in settlements exacerbates the ongoing poverty and denial of Palestinians&#8217; rights that Oxfam addresses in its work.*
> 
> &#8220;We have made our concerns known to Ms. Johansson and we are now engaged in a dialogue on these important issues. &#8220;
> 
> 'Blood bubbles' -- Scarlett Johansson's SodaStream endorsement keys paradigm shift


I got a SodaStream for Christmas and it is really good. From now on, instead of gift cards, all my friends and family are getting SodaStream for gifts. And I am going to suggest they think about giving SodaStream for gifts. I'll even give you one, cupcake.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Blood bubbles, what an appropriate characterization!
> 
> 
> Update: Blood bubbles  mainstream media turn on SodaStream and Scarlett Johansson
> 
> Update:*Oxfam Great Britains*CEO, Mark Goldring,*responding to inquiries about the NGOs relationship with SodaStreams new global ambassador**Scarlett Johansson,*has stated in an email:
> 
> Oxfam is opposed to trade from Israeli settlements, in which Sodastream is engaged. Israeli settlements are illegal under international law and have a devastating effect on the lives and livelihoods of the Palestinian communities that Oxfam works with. Trade with businesses operating in settlements exacerbates the ongoing poverty and denial of Palestinians rights that Oxfam addresses in its work.*
> 
> We have made our concerns known to Ms. Johansson and we are now engaged in a dialogue on these important issues. 
> 
> 'Blood bubbles' -- Scarlett Johansson's SodaStream endorsement keys paradigm shift






 Then oxfam will find itself joining many other companies on a list of banned companies. When its profits drop this year it will regret ever having taken up the neo Marxist cause. But then Oxfam has always been a front for communism.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And Apartheid Israel shall soon cease to be, as Apartheid South Africa ceased to be.

AND BDS will be part of the story of the victory of the global community of people of conscience over Injustice in our world.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Sodastream presents...How to profit from Occupation, Oppression and Apartheid" on YouTube


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And Apartheid Israel shall soon cease to be, as Apartheid South Africa ceased to be.
> 
> AND BDS will be part of the story of the victory of the global community of people of conscience over Injustice in our world.



PA and G are the one that are apartheid


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Sodastream presents...How to profit from Occupation, Oppression and Apartheid" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93vMnpGcD9A&feature=youtube_gdata_player


I'm going to write Sodastream and suggest moving the factory to Mexico.

BTW, Where do you want me to ship your present of Sodastream? Your post office or the nuthouse in Little Rock?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

G4S contracts in Israeli occupied territories face major investigation 

"G4S, the security company which has lurched from crisis to crisis over the past two years, is facing an investigation by international authorities into its alleged activities in Israel and the occupied Palestinian territories. Sources said the Organisation for Economic Cooperation and Development&#8217;s (OECD) UK staff have indicated that it will be investigating the company&#8217;s work supplying Israeli security services.
It is alleged that G4S provides Israel with surveillance equipment at its checkpoints in the occupied territories, although the precise nature of the equipment is not known."

"The OECD, which operates under the umbrella of the Department of Business in the UK, is expected to investigate whether the supply of such kit is in contravention of its guidelines for multinational enterprises &#8211; a set of Government-backed recommendations for &#8220;responsible business conduct&#8221; overseas.  Given the illegality of the settlements under international law, the OECD is expected to question G4S on how it can justify, as a company from an OECD-member country, supplying or servicing kit that aids the occupation."

If the organisation finds G4S has acted improperly, it will create another major raft of bad publicity for the company which has already been pilloried for overcharging British taxpayers for its electronic tagging of prisoners and, perhaps most famously, its bungling of the Olympics security contract and its operation of prisons such as Oakwood, where there was a five-hour period of disorder at the weekend.

G4S contracts in Israeli occupied territories face major investigation | BDSmovement.net


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Burst the Bubble of Israeli Apartheid - Boycott SodaStream (Melbourne 19.04.2013)" on YouTube


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> *And Apartheid Israel shall soon cease to be*, as Apartheid South Africa ceased to be.
> 
> AND BDS will be part of the story of the victory of the global community of people of conscience over Injustice in our world.



*yawn*

We've been hearing that for the last 65 years, and we will be hearing ot for the next 65 years. It has no meaning anymore

Wake me up when it happens 

BTW Sherri, only another 101 days until Israels birthday ! Woo hoo !


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Yes, such a young Apartheid nation!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Angela Davis on Palestine, G4S and the Prison Industrial Complex" on YouTube


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Angela Davis on Palestine, G4S and the Prison Industrial Complex" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9KxslVHRs8&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Many Americans do not look up to Angela Davis as you do.  However, I think I would rather believe the daughter of a South African leader who actually lived under apartheid in South Africa and has visited Israel than Angela Davis who is not qualified to compare the two countries.  By the way, as someone who is trying to make the readers believe is a good Christian, why not tell us how Christians are treated in so many Muslim countries?  Do you really think they are treated the same as Muslims? 

Israel is NOT apartheid state, says South African leader's daughter - Israel Today | Israel News


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Angela Davis on Palestine, G4S and the Prison Industrial Complex" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9KxslVHRs8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Not only do you support Islamic terrorists, you now subsidize a murdering, communist terrorist. You champion some of the worst human trash walking around loose.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Is the booming economy the Zionazis brag of  the explanation for all the homeless families I get emails about from Rabbis For Human Rights?
> 
> Pathetic, luring poor Jews there to live homeless on the street.


Shut up idiot. We went over this before.  Israel has a total of 3000 homeless, and a great deal of them are mentally ill.  That's something to actually BOAST about especially considering that about two million Israeli citizens are ARAB MUSLIMS.  Why do you keep repeating the same fucking Nazi lies?  

Come up with something new, asshole.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Angela Davis on Palestine, G4S and the Prison Industrial Complex" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9KxslVHRs8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do you support Islamic terrorists, you now subsidize a murdering, communist terrorist. You champion some of the worst human trash walking around loose.
Click to expand...

Human trash like Sherri gets attracted to other human trash like flies do to shit. It's a natural instinct.


----------



## Phoenall

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the booming economy the Zionazis brag of  the explanation for all the homeless families I get emails about from Rabbis For Human Rights?
> 
> Pathetic, luring poor Jews there to live homeless on the street.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up idiot. We went over this before.  Israel has a total of 3000 homeless, and a great deal of them are mentally ill.  That's something to actually BOAST about especially considering that about two million Israeli citizens are ARAB MUSLIMS.  Why do you keep repeating the same fucking Nazi lies?
> 
> Come up with something new, asshole.
Click to expand...





 I wonder which HATE SITE sharia got the term zionazi from, it is all over the left wing hate sites in the UK because the muslims have been branded as Nazis for their attitudes to Jews and Christians.

 So do tell sharia which HATE SITE did you visit..............


----------



## Phoenall

Here we go the proof that it is RELIGOUS INTOLERANCE and PURE HATRED that is behind the boycott

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvcyRA0AfLw&feature=player_embedded]Anti-Israel (BDS) campaigner admits his boycott is specifically against Jews - YouTube[/ame]



 Interviewer 1: If it was a Muslim-owned Israeli shop, would you be boycotting it?

BDS campaigner: No, I wouldnt.

Interviewer 1: Well then its based on religion, isnt it? You just said it if was a Muslim-owned Israeli shop you wouldnt boycott it.

BDS campaigner: No, no, no, no you go to school for this(?)

Interviewer 2: But you just said it yourself.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Israel boycott growing &#8220;much faster&#8221; than South Africa campaign, says Omar Barghouti

01/10/2014 

Israel boycott growing ?much faster? than South Africa campaign, says Omar Barghouti | The Electronic Intifada

"Following the*American Studies Association&#8217;s (ASA)*landslide*vote to endorse the academic boycott of Israel*in December, Israel and its supporters fear that the much larger MLA &#8211; with30,000 members in 100 countries*&#8211; is heading in the same direction."

"Barghouti lauded the decision announced this week by PGGM, a $200-billion-dollar Dutch pensions firm,*to divest from Israeli banks*due to their involvement in*Israel&#8217;s illegal colony construction*in the occupied West Bank."

Barghouti said that progress in the BDS movement against Israel was &#8220;much faster&#8221; than the progress made by the campaign against apartheid South Africa when he was a student in the United States in the 1980s.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

lol, one lone man protesting,  whose words you cannot make out over the background sound Iin the video, is supposed to prove something substantive about the BDS Movement.

You really are grasping at straws!

Just face it, BDS is a smashing success for people of conscience opposing Apartheid in Palestine.







Phoenall said:


> Here we go the proof that it is RELIGOUS INTOLERANCE and PURE HATRED that is behind the boycott
> 
> Anti-Israel (BDS) campaigner admits his boycott is specifically against Jews - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Interviewer 1: If it was a Muslim-owned Israeli shop, would you be boycotting it?
> 
> BDS campaigner: No, I wouldnt.
> 
> Interviewer 1: Well then its based on religion, isnt it? You just said it if was a Muslim-owned Israeli shop you wouldnt boycott it.
> 
> BDS campaigner: No, no, no, no you go to school for this(?)
> 
> Interviewer 2: But you just said it yourself.


----------



## abu afak

*Munnertwin is the biggest Hypocrite (as well as Nut job) on this message board.

While complaining about other's Links, she posts the MOST absurdly biased sources on USMB.
above, electronicCacca.
The OP was '972 Magazine'.

IOW, Horseshlt propaganda.*
`


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I fail to understand what it is about 972 Magazine that makes them lack credibility, it's a site maintained by Israeli Jews.

What are they reporting inaccurately?




abu afak said:


> *Munnertwin is the biggest Hypocrite (as well as Nut job) on this message board.
> 
> While complaining about other's Links, she posts the MOST absurdly biased sources on USMB.
> above, electronicCacca.
> The OP was '972 Magazine'.
> 
> IOW, Horseshlt propaganda.*
> `


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

There are no substantive differences between Nazis and Zionists, thus the word Zionazi has been coined. 

Zionism and Nazism: Is there a difference that makes a difference?, by Roger Tucker

What,*are the differences and similarities between Zionism and Nazism? 

"If we go back to the definition of Nazism we see four characteristics mentioned. One of them was a reference to a transient political ideology, communism, while the other three are historical constants. Throwing out anti-communism we are left with the essential elements. When we look at Zionism in terms of what it actually is rather than some devious, self-serving Zionist definition we find what?A A - Nationalism, traditionalism and the importance of the ethnostate. We also find the essential elements of fascism in general, the arrogance of group ego and the assertion of an a priori privilege that trumps any such fripperies as civil rights, human rights, international law or even common human decency. Coercion and force majeure are the means and virtual enslavement or extermination of the others (the goyim) are the ends. Characteristically, we also find the common element of a sense of infinite entitlement based on perceived prior victimhood."

https://sites.google.com/site/onede...rence-that-makes-a-difference-by-roger-tucker







Phoenall said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the booming economy the Zionazis brag of  the explanation for all the homeless families I get emails about from Rabbis For Human Rights?
> 
> Pathetic, luring poor Jews there to live homeless on the street.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up idiot. We went over this before.  Israel has a total of 3000 homeless, and a great deal of them are mentally ill.  That's something to actually BOAST about especially considering that about two million Israeli citizens are ARAB MUSLIMS.  Why do you keep repeating the same fucking Nazi lies?
> 
> Come up with something new, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder which HATE SITE sharia got the term zionazi from, it is all over the left wing hate sites in the UK because the muslims have been branded as Nazis for their attitudes to Jews and Christians.
> 
> So do tell sharia which HATE SITE did you visit..............
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Wikipedia:*&#8220;Nazism, known officially in German as National Socialism, is the totalitarian ideology and practices of the Nazi Party or National Socialist German Workers&#8217; Party under Adolf Hitler, and the policies adopted by the dictatorial government of Nazi Germany from 1933 to 1945...In the 1930s, Nazism was not a monolithic movement, but rather a (mainly German) combination of various ideologies and philosophies which centered around nationalism, anti-communism, traditionalism and the importance of the ethnostate. Groups such as Strasserism and Black Front were part of the early Nazi movement. Their motivations were triggered over anger about the Treaty of Versailles, and what they considered to have been a Jewish/communist conspiracy to humiliate Germany at the end of the World War I. Germany&#8217;s post-war ills were critical to the formation of the ideology and its criticisms of the post-war Weimar Republic...&#8221;

Wikipedia:*&#8220;Zionism is the international political movement that originally supported the reestablishment of a homeland for the Jewish people in the Land of Israel, the historical homeland of the Jews. Since the establishment of the State of Israel, the Zionist movement continues primarily to support it. Zionism is based on historical ties and religious traditions linking the Jewish people to the Land of Israel. Almost two millennia after the Jewish diaspora, the modern Zionist movement, beginning in the late 19thcentury, was mainly founded by secular Jews, largely as a response by Ashkenazi Jews to antisemitism across Europe, especially in Russia...&#8221;

https://sites.google.com/site/onede...rence-that-makes-a-difference-by-roger-tucker


----------



## Roudy

The Palestinians themselves just signed a gas deal wi Israel and this moron speaks of the BDS Aka Bowel Discharge Syndrome "gaining steam".   

Considering that the Palestinians themselves have just shown they have no faith in the BDS I'd say the fart movement is actually GAINING GAS.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There are no substantive differences between Nazis and Zionists, thus the word Zionazi has been coined.
> 
> Zionism and Nazism: Is there a difference that makes a difference?, by Roger Tucker
> 
> What,*are the differences and similarities between Zionism and Nazism?
> 
> "If we go back to the definition of Nazism we see four characteristics mentioned. One of them was a reference to a transient political ideology, communism, while the other three are historical constants. Throwing out anti-communism we are left with the essential elements. When we look at Zionism in terms of what it actually is rather than some devious, self-serving Zionist definition we find what?A A - Nationalism, traditionalism and the importance of the ethnostate. We also find the essential elements of fascism in general, the arrogance of group ego and the assertion of an a priori privilege that trumps any such fripperies as civil rights, human rights, international law or even common human decency. Coercion and force majeure are the means and virtual enslavement or extermination of the others (the goyim) are the ends. Characteristically, we also find the common element of a sense of infinite entitlement based on perceived prior victimhood."
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/onede...rence-that-makes-a-difference-by-roger-tucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up idiot. We went over this before.  Israel has a total of 3000 homeless, and a great deal of them are mentally ill.  That's something to actually BOAST about especially considering that about two million Israeli citizens are ARAB MUSLIMS.  Why do you keep repeating the same fucking Nazi lies?
> 
> Come up with something new, asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder which HATE SITE sharia got the term zionazi from, it is all over the left wing hate sites in the UK because the muslims have been branded as Nazis for their attitudes to Jews and Christians.
> 
> So do tell sharia which HATE SITE did you visit..............
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

IslamoNazi assholes like Hamas are more coined and recognizable. What an upside down world you live in. 

Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


----------



## Roudy

I thought Jihad Sherri considers Wikipedia a Zionist website not to be trusted? 

Oh well, I guess this is Sherri number three not keeping track of the garbage that Sherri number one said.  You guys really need to get your shit together, for the amount of time you spend posting Islamist crap on the internet, this is a very inefficient unorganized operation.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> lol, one lone man protesting,  whose words you cannot make out over the background sound Iin the video, is supposed to prove something substantive about the BDS Movement.
> 
> You really are grasping at straws!
> 
> Just face it, BDS is a smashing success for people of conscience opposing Apartheid in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go the proof that it is RELIGOUS INTOLERANCE and PURE HATRED that is behind the boycott
> 
> Anti-Israel (BDS) campaigner admits his boycott is specifically against Jews - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Interviewer 1: &#8220;If it was a Muslim-owned Israeli shop, would you be boycotting it?&#8221;
> 
> BDS campaigner: &#8220;No, I wouldn&#8217;t.&#8221;
> 
> Interviewer 1: &#8220;Well then it&#8217;s based on religion, isn&#8217;t it? You just said it if was a Muslim-owned Israeli shop you wouldn&#8217;t boycott it.&#8221;
> 
> BDS campaigner: &#8220;No, no, no, no&#8230; you go to school for this&#8221;(?)
> 
> Interviewer 2: &#8220;But you just said it yourself.&#8221;
Click to expand...



"Smashing Success"

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA


----------



## P F Tinmore

The biggest success of BDS is the changing of the debate. Israel is on the defensive.


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, one lone man protesting,  whose words you cannot make out over the background sound Iin the video, is supposed to prove something substantive about the BDS Movement.
> 
> You really are grasping at straws!
> 
> Just face it, BDS is a smashing success for people of conscience opposing Apartheid in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go the proof that it is RELIGOUS INTOLERANCE and PURE HATRED that is behind the boycott
> 
> Anti-Israel (BDS) campaigner admits his boycott is specifically against Jews - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Interviewer 1: &#8220;If it was a Muslim-owned Israeli shop, would you be boycotting it?&#8221;
> 
> BDS campaigner: &#8220;No, I wouldn&#8217;t.&#8221;
> 
> Interviewer 1: &#8220;Well then it&#8217;s based on religion, isn&#8217;t it? You just said it if was a Muslim-owned Israeli shop you wouldn&#8217;t boycott it.&#8221;
> 
> BDS campaigner: &#8220;No, no, no, no&#8230; you go to school for this&#8221;(?)
> 
> Interviewer 2: &#8220;But you just said it yourself.&#8221;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Smashing Success"
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA
Click to expand...

It is such a smashing success that it has actually accomplished less than nothing.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> The biggest success of BDS is the changing of the debate. Israel is on the defensive.


Repeating anti semetic garbage is changing the debate?  Oh, okay Gomer Pyle.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

"The Barkan segment ends with the manager of Shamir Salads saying that between the European and Palestinian boycott, he&#8217;s losing about $115,000 to $143,000 a month in sales. &#8220;In my view,&#8221; he says, &#8220;it will spread from [the West Bank] to other places in Israel that have no connection to the territories."

Boycott goes prime-time in Israel | +972 Magazine

I think its great all this money those Zionist squatters are losing, every single day, it certainly is something to smile about. 





Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, one lone man protesting,  whose words you cannot make out over the background sound Iin the video, is supposed to prove something substantive about the BDS Movement.
> 
> You really are grasping at straws!
> 
> Just face it, BDS is a smashing success for people of conscience opposing Apartheid in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Smashing Success"
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is such a smashing success that it has actually accomplished less than nothing.  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

All those 600,000 illegal settlers shall reap what they have sown, every one of them, man, woman, and child. 

BDS is a tool God is using to bring Justice to Palestine.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "The Barkan segment ends with the manager of Shamir Salads saying that between the European and Palestinian boycott, he&#8217;s losing about $115,000 to $143,000 a month in sales. &#8220;In my view,&#8221; he says, &#8220;it will spread from [the West Bank] to other places in Israel that have no connection to the territories."
> 
> Boycott goes prime-time in Israel | +972 Magazine
> 
> I think its great all this money those Zionist squatters are losing, every single day, it certainly is something to smile about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Smashing Success"
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is such a smashing success that it has actually accomplished less than nothing.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

If it's not maaaaaaaan baa baaa baaa, it's 123 972 magazine.  Why does Sherri think that any garbage she manages to find on the internet is actually worth looking at?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> All those 600,000 illegal settlers shall reap what they have sown, every one of them, man, woman, and child.
> 
> BDS is a tool God is using to bring Justice to Palestine.


Actually they're doing just fine living in Judeah and Samaria the land their ancestors lived in. Thanks for asking. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "The Barkan segment ends with the manager of Shamir Salads saying that between the European and Palestinian boycott, hes losing about $115,000 to $143,000 a month in sales. In my view, he says, it will spread from [the West Bank] to other places in Israel that have no connection to the territories."
> 
> Boycott goes prime-time in Israel | +972 Magazine
> 
> I think its great all this money those Zionist squatters are losing, every single day, it certainly is something to smile about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Smashing Success"
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is such a smashing success that it has actually accomplished less than nothing.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Sad how the Jew haters don't even consider that they are taking jobs away from the Arabs.   If this boycott is so important, why doesn't the civilized world boycott the goods coming in from Muslim countries where minorities are not allowed to practice their beliefs in peace; and in many instances are killed for their beliefs.  Looks at the labels in clothing and refuse to buy anything coming from Muslim countries like Pakistan.  Of course, Mrs. Sherri, as a good Christian, would not want to be buying merchandise that is made in countries who mistreat her fellow Christians unless she is a hypocrite.

The Jewish Press » » BDS May Be Trying to Kill Israeli Goose that Laid Golden Arab Egg


----------



## Indeependent

Can you imagine saying "No" to a terror oust who wants you to say, "Boycott Israel!"?
I's be crapping in my pants.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

BDS is nonviolent resistance to Israel's Occupation in Palestine.

Kairos Palestine document, of Christians supports BDS.

"The reference to BDS in the document is always associated with the occupation of Palestinian land by Israel: &#8220;[T]o engage in divestment and in an economic and commercial boycott of everything produced by the occupation&#8221; (4.2.6); &#8220;&#8230; with regards to Israel&#8217;s occupation of Palestinian land. As we have already said, we see the boycott and disinvestment as tools of non violence for justice, peace and security for all&#8221; (6.3); &#8220;&#8230; the beginning of a system of economic sanctions and boycott to be applied against Israel&#8230; in order to reach a just and definitive peace that will put an end to Israeli occupation of Palestinian land&#8230; and will guarantee security and peace for all&#8221; (7.1)."

www.henriveldhuis.nl/LocalFiles/Israel_Palestijnen/Kairos_document


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

They discuss a story aired on Israeli TV.



Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Barkan segment ends with the manager of Shamir Salads saying that between the European and Palestinian boycott, hes losing about $115,000 to $143,000 a month in sales. In my view, he says, it will spread from [the West Bank] to other places in Israel that have no connection to the territories."
> 
> Boycott goes prime-time in Israel | +972 Magazine
> 
> I think its great all this money those Zionist squatters are losing, every single day, it certainly is something to smile about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is such a smashing success that it has actually accomplished less than nothing.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's not maaaaaaaan baa baaa baaa, it's 123 972 magazine.  Why does Sherri think that any garbage she manages to find on the internet is actually worth looking at?
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

They are doing fine, like Ruthie Fogel, she certainly reaped what she sowed, from teaching little girls to be terrorists.

lol

God does have His ways to deal with Injustice and evils people embrace.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those 600,000 illegal settlers shall reap what they have sown, every one of them, man, woman, and child.
> 
> BDS is a tool God is using to bring Justice to Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they're doing just fine living in Judeah and Samaria the land their ancestors lived in. Thanks for asking. Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


----------



## Indeependent

An opportunity for another Salad producer to step in.
As though Israel doesn't produce enough vegetables on it's own.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

More from the article in the OP, and Israel's Number One News Show's lengthy piece on BDS:

"Without giving the names of his clients or the extent of their losses, Reisner says the boycott is causing Israeli businesses to lose foreign contracts and investors. &#8220;My fear is of a snowball effect,&#8221; he says. Prof. Shai Arkin, vice president for R&D at Hebrew University, says there are many cases of Israeli candidates for research fellowships at foreign universities being turned down because their resumes include service in the Israeli army."

Boycott goes prime-time in Israel | +972 Magazine


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> They are doing fine, like Ruthie Fogel, she certainly reaped what she sowed, from teaching little girls to be terrorists.
> 
> lol
> 
> God does have His ways to deal with Injustice and evils people embrace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those 600,000 illegal settlers shall reap what they have sown, every one of them, man, woman, and child.
> 
> BDS is a tool God is using to bring Justice to Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they're doing just fine living in Judeah and Samaria the land their ancestors lived in. Thanks for asking. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So that means it was quite OK for my husband to gun down one of your friends in a Erithea after your friend shot a little American toddler in the chest when the American legation were boarding the plane to get out of there.  God must have had his way to put my husband in the right place to take care of your friend.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Those foreign schools see IDF service and they think about the 1519 children Israel has killed in Palestine and they think about Cast Lead and children burnt to death with chemical weapons

They do not want Zionists who  kill in their school  putting the lives of other students at risk.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BDS is nonviolent resistance to Israel's Occupation in Palestine.
> 
> Kairos Palestine document, of Christians supports BDS.
> 
> "The reference to BDS in the document is always associated with the occupation of Palestinian land by Israel: [T]o engage in divestment and in an economic and commercial boycott of everything produced by the occupation (4.2.6);  with regards to Israels occupation of Palestinian land. As we have already said, we see the boycott and disinvestment as tools of non violence for justice, peace and security for all (6.3);  the beginning of a system of economic sanctions and boycott to be applied against Israel in order to reach a just and definitive peace that will put an end to Israeli occupation of Palestinian land and will guarantee security and peace for all (7.1)."
> 
> www.henriveldhuis.nl/LocalFiles/Israel_Palestijnen/Kairos_document



Naturally it would be a non violent movement to boycott goods coming from Muslim countries who mistreat their minorities.  The clothing can be bought in from Mexico and places in Central America like Guatemala where these people would bv happy for the work.  Why should we try to help these Muslim countries that have no tolerance when it comes to matters of religion?  As a good Christian and being that Christians are so mistrated, perhaps Mrs. Sherri would like to lead this effort.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You make no sense.

Do you teach little girls to be terrorists in an extremist religious school like Ruthie Fogel did?

Do you live as an illegal settler unlawfully as Ruthie Fogel did?

The Word of God says we reap what we sow.


http://www.tabletmag.com/jewish-news-and-politics/77378/girls-at-war#undefined






Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are doing fine, like Ruthie Fogel, she certainly reaped what she sowed, from teaching little girls to be terrorists.
> 
> lol
> 
> God does have His ways to deal with Injustice and evils people embrace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they're doing just fine living in Judeah and Samaria the land their ancestors lived in. Thanks for asking. Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that means it was quite OK for my husband to gun down one of your friends in a Erithea after your friend shot a little American toddler in the chest when the American legation were boarding the plane to get out of there.  God must have had his way to put my husband in the right place to take care of your friend.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You make no sense.
> 
> Do you teach little girls to be terrorists in an extremist religious school like Ruthie Fogel did?
> 
> Do you live as an illegal settler unlawfully as Ruthie Fogel did?
> 
> The Word of God says we reap what we sow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are doing fine, like Ruthie Fogel, she certainly reaped what she sowed, from teaching little girls to be terrorists.
> 
> lol
> 
> God does have His ways to deal with Injustice and evils people embrace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that means it was quite OK for my husband to gun down one of your friends in a Erithea after your friend shot a little American toddler in the chest when the American legation were boarding the plane to get out of there.  God must have had his way to put my husband in the right place to take care of your friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You really are a ridiculous sick woman.  Your friends are making those hideous cartoons to teach young children to hate and kill the Jews.  What other group in this world, except your friends, are teaching their children to become Shaheeds?  Tell us, Mrs. Sherri, what other group besides your fellow Muslims, are so busy harassing and killing and destroying the Houses of Worships of those of other religions in many places of the world today?


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You make no sense.
> 
> Do you teach little girls to be terrorists in an extremist religious school like Ruthie Fogel did?
> 
> Do you live as an illegal settler unlawfully as Ruthie Fogel did?
> 
> The Word of God says we reap what we sow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are doing fine, like Ruthie Fogel, she certainly reaped what she sowed, from teaching little girls to be terrorists.
> 
> lol
> 
> God does have His ways to deal with Injustice and evils people embrace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that means it was quite OK for my husband to gun down one of your friends in a Erithea after your friend shot a little American toddler in the chest when the American legation were boarding the plane to get out of there.  God must have had his way to put my husband in the right place to take care of your friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Can you back up this claim about Ruth Fogel ?


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> They are doing fine, like Ruthie Fogel, she certainly reaped what she sowed, from teaching little girls to be terrorists.
> 
> lol
> 
> God does have His ways to deal with Injustice and evils people embrace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those 600,000 illegal settlers shall reap what they have sown, every one of them, man, woman, and child.
> 
> BDS is a tool God is using to bring Justice to Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they're doing just fine living in Judeah and Samaria the land their ancestors lived in. Thanks for asking. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I guess all those Palestinians that Israel killed also reaped what they sowed, right? 

LOL


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> They are doing fine, like Ruthie Fogel, she certainly reaped what she sowed, from teaching little girls to be terrorists.
> 
> lol
> 
> God does have His ways to deal with Injustice and evils people embrace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those 600,000 illegal settlers shall reap what they have sown, every one of them, man, woman, and child.
> 
> BDS is a tool God is using to bring Justice to Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they're doing just fine living in Judeah and Samaria the land their ancestors lived in. Thanks for asking. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Jihad Sherri: 





> They are doing fine, like Ruthie Fogel, she certainly reaped what she sowed, from teaching little girls to be terrorists...lol...God does have His ways to deal with Injustice and evils people embrace.



Here is the attack that this psycho just praised, the butchering of little kids in their sleep.  Jihad Sherri, you are a fucking lunatic and pure scum.  There will be a day when the Karma of celebrating little children's murders will catch up to you.

Itamar attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

he Itamar attack, also called the Itamar massacre, was an attack on a Jewish family in the Israeli settlement of Itamar in the West Bank that took place on 11 March 2011, in which five members of the same family were murdered in their beds. The victims were the father Ehud (Udi) Fogel, the mother Ruth Fogel, and three of their six children&#8212;Yoav, 11, Elad, 4, and Hadas, the youngest, a three-month-old infant. According to David Ha'ivri, and as reported by multiple sources[5] the infant was decapitated. The settlement of Itamar had been the target of several murderous attacks before these killings.
Amjad Awad and Hakim Awad, two young Palestinian men from the village of Awarta, were arrested for the murders. On 5 June 2011 they were indicted on five counts of murder, stealing weapons, breaking and entering, and conspiracy to commit a crime. Both were later found guilty. They initially denied any involvement in the attack[8] but later proudly confessed to the killings,[9] expressed no remorse and reenacted the attack before security officials.
The attack was harshly condemned by the United Nations, the Quartet on the Middle East, France, Germany, the United Kingdom, the United States, and many other governments, as well as the Palestinian Authority and a number of non-governmental organizations. Xinhua, the official press agency of the People's Republic of China, stated that the attack was praised by the Palestinian Islamic Jihad. The Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades stated that &#8220;the heroic operation is a natural response to the (Israeli) occupation crimes against our people in West Bank and Gaza Strip.&#8221; An opinion poll indicated that 63% of Palestinians opposed and about one-third supported the attack. One of the perpetrators of the murders was described as a "hero" and a "legend" by members of his family, during a weekly program.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You make no sense.
> 
> Do you teach little girls to be terrorists in an extremist religious school like Ruthie Fogel did?
> 
> Do you live as an illegal settler unlawfully as Ruthie Fogel did?
> 
> The Word of God says we reap what we sow.
> 
> 
> http://www.tabletmag.com/jewish-news-and-politics/77378/girls-at-war#undefined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are doing fine, like Ruthie Fogel, she certainly reaped what she sowed, from teaching little girls to be terrorists.
> 
> lol
> 
> God does have His ways to deal with Injustice and evils people embrace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that means it was quite OK for my husband to gun down one of your friends in a Erithea after your friend shot a little American toddler in the chest when the American legation were boarding the plane to get out of there.  God must have had his way to put my husband in the right place to take care of your friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The scum mentality that makes up the average palestinian supporter.  

And she calls herself a Christian.  What a fucking joke.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "...That Apartheid Regime in Tel Aviv, her end draws near..."


----------



## aris2chat

NY is ending funding of school involved in boycotting.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

A website calling academics to endorse an academic boycott of Israel

I feel so Blessed by God to see people of conscience globally rising up to boycott the human rights abuses of Apartheid and Occupation in Palestine. 

Responding to the call of Palestinian civil society to join the Boycott, Divestment and Sanction movement against Israel, we are a U.S. campaign focused specifically on a boycott of Israeli academic and cultural institutions, as delineated by*PACBI (Palestinian Campaign for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel).*If you wish to endorse this call for an academic and cultural boycott, please email us at: usacbi@usacbi.org*or*complete the form below.


PACBI: 2012: A year to further intensify the academic boycott | US Campaign for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel writes:

&#8220;In light of Israel&#8217;s persistent violations of international law, and Given that, since 1948, hundreds of UN resolutions have condemned Israel&#8217;s colonial and discriminatory policies as illegal and called for immediate, adequate and effective remedies, and Given that all forms of international intervention and peace-making have until now failed to convince or force Israel to comply with humanitarian law, to respect fundamental human rights and to end its occupation and oppression of the people of Palestine, and In view of the fact that people of conscience in the international community have historically shouldered the moral responsibility to fight injustice, as exemplified in the struggle to abolish apartheid in South Africa through diverse forms of boycott, divestment and sanctions;


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

aris2chat said:


> NY is ending funding of school involved in boycotting.



blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## toastman

Looks like 3rd shift Sherri has taken over


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> NY is ending funding of school involved in boycotting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blah blah blah blah blah
Click to expand...


That's how we all feel about your posts


----------



## aris2chat

educational institutions which fund groups that boycott Israel will have their funds suspended.
going to hurt ASA schools more than it will Israeli firms.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Aris as always is posting and supporting nothing he says with sources or facts.

Some people have a conscience.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

People do not have to support Occupation and Apartheid.


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> NY is ending funding of school involved in boycotting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blah blah blah blah blah
Click to expand...


you follow Mondoweiss so you already know about Sliver's bill.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

A bill is not law.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

There is no way to stop boycotts.

Consumers and academics and investors and artists and athletes cannot be forced to support Apartheid and Occupation by Israel in Palestine. 

Some human beings have consciences and values and will take stands against the human rights abuses in Palestine.

Time for tourists to boycott visiting Israel too.


----------



## GISMYS

You curse israel and god will curse you,you bless israel and god will bless you!!! Your choice==== genesis 12:2-3


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There is no way to stop boycotts.
> 
> Consumers and academics and investors and artists and athletes cannot be forced to support Apartheid and Occupation by Israel in Palestine.
> 
> Some human beings have consciences and values and will take stands against the human rights abuses in Palestine.
> 
> *Time for tourists to boycott visiting Israel too*.




LOL . Keep dreaming Muslim Shill !


----------



## Kondor3

*BDS is a circus flea...*


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There is no way to stop boycotts.
> 
> Consumers and academics and investors and artists and athletes cannot be forced to support Apartheid and Occupation by Israel in Palestine.
> 
> Some human beings have consciences and values and will take stands against the human rights abuses in Palestine.
> 
> Time for tourists to boycott visiting Israel too.



The bill was put forward a month ago it had 48 sponsors at the time


----------



## aris2chat

Brandeis, Penn State, Indiana University, and Kenyon College have already quit the ASA over this boycott.

and the commercial for soda stream is not being pulled


----------



## GISMYS

GOD SAYS TO ISRAEL=I will bless those who bless you,
    and whoever curses you, I will curse.
        Through you every family on earth will be blessed. GENESIS 12:2


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

GISMYS said:


> You curse israel and god will curse you,you bless israel and god will bless you!!! Your choice==== genesis 12:2-3



The modern day secular nation Israel is not the Israel addressed in that verse.

Further, Jesus fulfills all written in The Old Testament.

Christians believe in Jesus , not Israel.

Putting Israel above God is Idolatry.

Genesis 12:3 was fulfilled by Jesus in Galatians 3:16 and 3:29


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

OT Promise


Genesis 12:3

New International Version (NIV)

3 I will bless those who bless you,
    and whoever curses you I will curse;
and all peoples on earth
    will be blessed through you.

NT Fulfillment

The Law and the Promise

15 Brothers and sisters, let me take an example from everyday life. Just as no one can set aside or add to a human covenant that has been duly established, so it is in this case. 16 The promises were spoken to Abraham and to his seed. Scripture does not say &#8220;and to seeds,&#8221; meaning many people, but &#8220;and to your seed,&#8221;_ meaning one person, who is Christ. 17 What I mean is this: The law, introduced 430 years later, does not set aside the covenant previously established by God and thus do away with the promise. 18 For if the inheritance depends on the law, then it no longer depends on the promise; but God in his grace gave it to Abraham through a promise.

19 Why, then, was the law given at all? It was added because of transgressions until the Seed to whom the promise referred had come. The law was given through angels and entrusted to a mediator. 20 A mediator, however, implies more than one party; but God is one.

21 Is the law, therefore, opposed to the promises of God? Absolutely not! For if a law had been given that could impart life, then righteousness would certainly have come by the law. 22 But Scripture has locked up everything under the control of sin, so that what was promised, being given through faith in Jesus Christ, might be given to those who believe.

Children of God

23 Before the coming of this faith,[j] we were held in custody under the law, locked up until the faith that was to come would be revealed. 24 So the law was our guardian until Christ came that we might be justified by faith. 25 Now that this faith has come, we are no longer under a guardian.

26 So in Christ Jesus you are all children of God through faith, 27 for all of you who were baptized into Christ have clothed yourselves with Christ. 28 There is neither Jew nor Gentile, neither slave nor free, nor is there male and female, for you are all one in Christ Jesus. 29 If you belong to Christ, then you are Abraham&#8217;s seed, and heirs according to the promise_


----------



## GISMYS

The promise god gave israel are eternal!!! All israel will be saved romans 11:26


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> You curse israel and god will curse you,you bless israel and god will bless you!!! Your choice==== genesis 12:2-3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The modern day secular nation Israel is not the Israel addressed in that verse.
> 
> Further, Jesus fulfills all written in The Old Testament.
> 
> Christians believe in Jesus , not Israel.
> 
> Putting Israel above God is Idolatry.
> 
> Genesis 12:3 was fulfilled by Jesus in Galatians 3:16 and 3:29
Click to expand...

You don't believe the bible about Gen. 12:2-3? That's what is said. 


Genesis 12:2-3
King James Version (KJV)
2 And I will make of thee a great nation, and I will bless thee, and make thy name great; and thou shalt be a blessing:

3 And I will bless them that bless thee, and curse him that curseth thee: and in thee shall all families of the earth be blessed.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to stop boycotts.
> 
> Consumers and academics and investors and artists and athletes cannot be forced to support Apartheid and Occupation by Israel in Palestine.
> 
> Some human beings have consciences and values and will take stands against the human rights abuses in Palestine.
> 
> Time for tourists to boycott visiting Israel too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bill was put forward a month ago it had 48 sponsors at the time
Click to expand...


Bills are not laws, and this bill will not make boycotts unlawful, the most they can do is dictate the manner in which boycotts are carried out.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Let us consider a simple illustration about boycotts, the company Sabra supports the Occupation.

People with a conscience can choose to not buy any product Sabra makes, like hummus, and can choose to make no investments in the company and choose to not invest in any pension funds that make investments in that company.

Pension funds can choose to not invest in any companies supporting the Occupation.

Laws can not make these acts unlawful.

People choose what they want to buy and who they want to invest in. 

And this can be extended further, for example , Scarlett Johansson chose to be a spokesperson for Soda  Stream, a company operating in an illegal settlement.

We can all choose to go see no movies she acts in and to withdraw support from every company she is associated with in any way whatsoever.

She will become a Pariah and destroy her career because of the immoralities she supports, Occupation and illegal settlement enterprises.

She is also about to be terminated as a spokesperson for Oxfam. 

Laws cannot stop BDS.


----------



## GISMYS

Those that would try to harm tiny israel try to stick their finger in almighty god's eye=not very smart!!! And you???


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Let us consider a simple illustration about boycotts, the company Sabra supports the Occupation.
> 
> People with a conscience can choose to not buy any product Sabra makes, like hummus, and can choose to make no investments in the company and choose to not invest in any pension funds that make investments in that company.
> 
> Pension funds can choose to not invest in any companies supporting the Occupation.
> 
> Laws can not make these acts unlawful.
> 
> People choose what they want to buy and who they want to invest in.
> 
> And this can be extended further, for example , Scarlett Johansson chose to be a spokesperson for Soda  Stream, a company operating in an illegal settlement.
> 
> We can all choose to go see no movies she acts in and to withdraw support from every company she is associated with in any way whatsoever.
> 
> She will become a Pariah and destroy her career because of the immoralities she supports, Occupation and illegal settlement enterprises.
> 
> She is also about to be terminated as a spokesperson for Oxfam.
> 
> Laws cannot stop BDS.




It is so amusing to see this mentally ill women get on her soapbox.  She should take her soapbox to the Middle Eastern markets where the Muslim women are buying the Sabra humus.  They know it is delicious so they are not going to give up the chance to buy it.  Meanwhile, instead of boycotting Israel, let's all boycott the clothing that is made in Muslim countries and sold here.  Why should the American people who have freedom of religion buy clothing from countries that have no tolerances for the minority religions in their midst.

I don't know if anyone remembers how some group tried to boycott Trader Joe's because that chain carried Israeli goods.  Well it was a flop because other people went in and bought all the Israeli food that was on the shelves.  As you call can see, in Mrs. Sherri's hatred of the Jews, she is blind to what her friends are doing to others.  Perhaps she thinks that murder is nothing when it comes to her friends doing the murdering.


----------



## toastman

I have a container of Sabra Hummus in my fridge.

Roasted Red Pepper.... Mmmmmmm


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

There was no nation Israel, and the verse has no modern application. 

What this verse is is words of God to Abraham.

And to step back to that full verse again, the verse does not even refer to Israel, it speaks of God making a great nation of Abraham and  those who bless him being blessed, and those who curse him being cursed, and through Abraham all families being Blessed. What this verse is actually addressing is Jesus, the Blessing is complete in  Jesus. After Jesus coming, there are no events to apply this verse to. 






Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> You curse israel and god will curse you,you bless israel and god will bless you!!! Your choice==== genesis 12:2-3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The modern day secular nation Israel is not the Israel addressed in that verse.
> 
> Further, Jesus fulfills all written in The Old Testament.
> 
> Christians believe in Jesus , not Israel.
> 
> Putting Israel above God is Idolatry.
> 
> Genesis 12:3 was fulfilled by Jesus in Galatians 3:16 and 3:29
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't believe the bible about Gen. 12:2-3? That's what is said.
> 
> 
> Genesis 12:2-3
> King James Version (KJV)
> 2 And I will make of thee a great nation, and I will bless thee, and make thy name great; and thou shalt be a blessing:
> 
> 3 And I will bless them that bless thee, and curse him that curseth thee: and in thee shall all families of the earth be blessed.
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There was no nation Israel, and the verse has no modern application.
> 
> What this verse is is words of God to Abraham.
> 
> And to step back to that full verse again, the verse does not even refer to Israel, it speaks of God making a great nation of Abraham and  those who bless him being blessed, and those who curse him being cursed, and through Abraham all families being Blessed. What this verse is actually addressing is Jesus, the Blessing is complete in  Jesus. After Jesus coming, there are no events to apply this verse to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The modern day secular nation Israel is not the Israel addressed in that verse.
> 
> Further, Jesus fulfills all written in The Old Testament.
> 
> Christians believe in Jesus , not Israel.
> 
> Putting Israel above God is Idolatry.
> 
> Genesis 12:3 was fulfilled by Jesus in Galatians 3:16 and 3:29
> 
> 
> 
> You don't believe the bible about Gen. 12:2-3? That's what is said.
> 
> 
> Genesis 12:2-3
> King James Version (KJV)
> 2 And I will make of thee a great nation, and I will bless thee, and make thy name great; and thou shalt be a blessing:
> 
> 3 And I will bless them that bless thee, and curse him that curseth thee: and in thee shall all families of the earth be blessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So?? The Bible does mention Israel however.

But not Palestine, hahahahahaha!


----------



## Hossfly

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us consider a simple illustration about boycotts, the company Sabra supports the Occupation.
> 
> People with a conscience can choose to not buy any product Sabra makes, like hummus, and can choose to make no investments in the company and choose to not invest in any pension funds that make investments in that company.
> 
> Pension funds can choose to not invest in any companies supporting the Occupation.
> 
> Laws can not make these acts unlawful.
> 
> People choose what they want to buy and who they want to invest in.
> 
> And this can be extended further, for example , Scarlett Johansson chose to be a spokesperson for Soda  Stream, a company operating in an illegal settlement.
> 
> We can all choose to go see no movies she acts in and to withdraw support from every company she is associated with in any way whatsoever.
> 
> She will become a Pariah and destroy her career because of the immoralities she supports, Occupation and illegal settlement enterprises.
> 
> She is also about to be terminated as a spokesperson for Oxfam.
> 
> Laws cannot stop BDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is so amusing to see this mentally ill women get on her soapbox.  She should take her soapbox to the Middle Eastern markets where the Muslim women are buying the Sabra humus.  They know it is delicious so they are not going to give up the chance to buy it.  Meanwhile, instead of boycotting Israel, let's all boycott the clothing that is made in Muslim countries and sold here.  Why should the American people who have freedom of religion buy clothing from countries that have no tolerances for the minority religions in their midst.
> 
> I don't know if anyone remembers how some group tried to boycott Trader Joe's because that chain carried Israeli goods.  Well it was a flop because other people went in and bought all the Israeli food that was on the shelves.  As you call can see, in Mrs. Sherri's hatred of the Jews, she is blind to what her friends are doing to others.  Perhaps she thinks that murder is nothing when it comes to her friends doing the murdering.
Click to expand...

And I'm still trying to find out from Sherri where she wants me to send her free Soda Stream.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There was no nation Israel, and the verse has no modern application.
> 
> What this verse is is words of God to Abraham.
> 
> And to step back to that full verse again, the verse does not even refer to Israel, it speaks of God making a great nation of Abraham and  those who bless him being blessed, and those who curse him being cursed, and through Abraham all families being Blessed. What this verse is actually addressing is Jesus, the Blessing is complete in  Jesus. After Jesus coming, there are no events to apply this verse to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The modern day secular nation Israel is not the Israel addressed in that verse.
> 
> Further, Jesus fulfills all written in The Old Testament.
> 
> Christians believe in Jesus , not Israel.
> 
> Putting Israel above God is Idolatry.
> 
> Genesis 12:3 was fulfilled by Jesus in Galatians 3:16 and 3:29
> 
> 
> 
> You don't believe the bible about Gen. 12:2-3? That's what is said.
> 
> 
> Genesis 12:2-3
> King James Version (KJV)
> 2 And I will make of thee a great nation, and I will bless thee, and make thy name great; and thou shalt be a blessing:
> 
> 3 And I will bless them that bless thee, and curse him that curseth thee: and in thee shall all families of the earth be blessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sounds as though you believe that camel crap.
BTW, why did Jesus celebrate Passover and teach the Old Testament in Synagogues to Jews? Any idea?


----------



## GISMYS

Jesus ""is"" a jew as are the writers of the new testment!!! God is married to the jewish nation! Jeremiah 3:18


----------



## Sally

Hossfly said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us consider a simple illustration about boycotts, the company Sabra supports the Occupation.
> 
> People with a conscience can choose to not buy any product Sabra makes, like hummus, and can choose to make no investments in the company and choose to not invest in any pension funds that make investments in that company.
> 
> Pension funds can choose to not invest in any companies supporting the Occupation.
> 
> Laws can not make these acts unlawful.
> 
> People choose what they want to buy and who they want to invest in.
> 
> And this can be extended further, for example , Scarlett Johansson chose to be a spokesperson for Soda  Stream, a company operating in an illegal settlement.
> 
> We can all choose to go see no movies she acts in and to withdraw support from every company she is associated with in any way whatsoever.
> 
> She will become a Pariah and destroy her career because of the immoralities she supports, Occupation and illegal settlement enterprises.
> 
> She is also about to be terminated as a spokesperson for Oxfam.
> 
> Laws cannot stop BDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is so amusing to see this mentally ill women get on her soapbox.  She should take her soapbox to the Middle Eastern markets where the Muslim women are buying the Sabra humus.  They know it is delicious so they are not going to give up the chance to buy it.  Meanwhile, instead of boycotting Israel, let's all boycott the clothing that is made in Muslim countries and sold here.  Why should the American people who have freedom of religion buy clothing from countries that have no tolerances for the minority religions in their midst.
> 
> I don't know if anyone remembers how some group tried to boycott Trader Joe's because that chain carried Israeli goods.  Well it was a flop because other people went in and bought all the Israeli food that was on the shelves.  As you call can see, in Mrs. Sherri's hatred of the Jews, she is blind to what her friends are doing to others.  Perhaps she thinks that murder is nothing when it comes to her friends doing the murdering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I'm still trying to find out from Sherri where she wants me to send her free Soda Stream.
Click to expand...


No doubt since Scarlett Johansson has been voted the sexiest woman alive by Esquire Magazine, a lot of the men watching the commercial will run out and buy the product she is pitching.  Can you imagine the crackpot being in a competition with Scarlett?  It's funny how the crackpot thinks that people are not going to pay to see a movie just because the star is pushing an Israeli product. 

Scarlett Johansson is Israel's Unexpected Heroine - Israel Today | Israel News


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus says who Jesus is, He is who He says He is, not you.

John 3:16-18

English Standard Version (ESV)

For God So Loved the World

For*God so loved*the world,[a]*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.







GISMYS said:


> Jesus ""is"" a jew as are the writers of the new testment!!! God is married to the jewish nation! Jeremiah 3:18


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The big problem with Zionists here is you want to define Jesus, when He does that for Himself in The Bible.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

She is made ugly by the evil she embraces.






Sally said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is so amusing to see this mentally ill women get on her soapbox.  She should take her soapbox to the Middle Eastern markets where the Muslim women are buying the Sabra humus.  They know it is delicious so they are not going to give up the chance to buy it.  Meanwhile, instead of boycotting Israel, let's all boycott the clothing that is made in Muslim countries and sold here.  Why should the American people who have freedom of religion buy clothing from countries that have no tolerances for the minority religions in their midst.
> 
> I don't know if anyone remembers how some group tried to boycott Trader Joe's because that chain carried Israeli goods.  Well it was a flop because other people went in and bought all the Israeli food that was on the shelves.  As you call can see, in Mrs. Sherri's hatred of the Jews, she is blind to what her friends are doing to others.  Perhaps she thinks that murder is nothing when it comes to her friends doing the murdering.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm still trying to find out from Sherri where she wants me to send her free Soda Stream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt since Scarlett Johansson has been voted the sexiest woman alive by Esquire Magazine, a lot of the men watching the commercial will run out and buy the product she is pitching.  Can you imagine the crackpot being in a competition with Scarlett?  It's funny how the crackpot thinks that people are not going to pay to see a movie just because the star is pushing an Israeli product.
> 
> Scarlett Johansson is Israel's Unexpected Heroine - Israel Today | Israel News
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The big problem with Zionists here is you want to define Jesus, when He does that for Himself in The Bible.





Can you tell us how Jesus could have defined Himself when the New Testament was written after His death?  I think the big problem here is that you really need to get a life.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus words were written down by His disciple John, who witnessed Jesus say these words and the book of John was written about 90 AD.

All Scripture is God breathed.

Every book in our world is written after the events occur, it does not follow that  all written in them is untrue. 

John 3:16-18

English Standard Version (ESV)

For God So Loved the World

For*God so loved*the world,[a]*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.







Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The big problem with Zionists here is you want to define Jesus, when He does that for Himself in The Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell us how Jesus could have defined Himself when the New Testament was written after His death?  I think the big problem here is that you really need to get a life.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

We all choose to support crimes of others, like you do Israels, or oppose these crimes, like I do .




Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us consider a simple illustration about boycotts, the company Sabra supports the Occupation.
> 
> People with a conscience can choose to not buy any product Sabra makes, like hummus, and can choose to make no investments in the company and choose to not invest in any pension funds that make investments in that company.
> 
> Pension funds can choose to not invest in any companies supporting the Occupation.
> 
> Laws can not make these acts unlawful.
> 
> People choose what they want to buy and who they want to invest in.
> 
> And this can be extended further, for example , Scarlett Johansson chose to be a spokesperson for Soda  Stream, a company operating in an illegal settlement.
> 
> We can all choose to go see no movies she acts in and to withdraw support from every company she is associated with in any way whatsoever.
> 
> She will become a Pariah and destroy her career because of the immoralities she supports, Occupation and illegal settlement enterprises.
> 
> She is also about to be terminated as a spokesperson for Oxfam.
> 
> Laws cannot stop BDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is so amusing to see this mentally ill women get on her soapbox.  She should take her soapbox to the Middle Eastern markets where the Muslim women are buying the Sabra humus.  They know it is delicious so they are not going to give up the chance to buy it.  Meanwhile, instead of boycotting Israel, let's all boycott the clothing that is made in Muslim countries and sold here.  Why should the American people who have freedom of religion buy clothing from countries that have no tolerances for the minority religions in their midst.
> 
> I don't know if anyone remembers how some group tried to boycott Trader Joe's because that chain carried Israeli goods.  Well it was a flop because other people went in and bought all the Israeli food that was on the shelves.  As you call can see, in Mrs. Sherri's hatred of the Jews, she is blind to what her friends are doing to others.  Perhaps she thinks that murder is nothing when it comes to her friends doing the murdering.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus words were written down by His disciple John, who witnessed Jesus say these words and the book of John was written about 90 AD.
> 
> All Scripture is God breathed.
> 
> Every book in our world is written after the events occur, it does not follow that  all written in them is untrue.
> 
> John 3:16-18
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> For God So Loved the World
> 
> For*God so loved*the world,[a]*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The big problem with Zionists here is you want to define Jesus, when He does that for Himself in The Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell us how Jesus could have defined Himself when the New Testament was written after His death?  I think the big problem here is that you really need to get a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I think most of the readers realize that your brain isn't wired quite right, but can you answer a question?  Do you think that the readers come to a Middle East Forum to hear about Jesus or do you think they come to hear about what is happening in the Middle East?
Another question for you.  Do you think that the readers on the Religion Forum are the ones who would interested in Jesus?


----------



## Hossfly

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no nation Israel, and the verse has no modern application.
> 
> What this verse is is words of God to Abraham.
> 
> And to step back to that full verse again, the verse does not even refer to Israel, it speaks of God making a great nation of Abraham and  those who bless him being blessed, and those who curse him being cursed, and through Abraham all families being Blessed. What this verse is actually addressing is Jesus, the Blessing is complete in  Jesus. After Jesus coming, there are no events to apply this verse to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't believe the bible about Gen. 12:2-3? That's what is said.
> 
> 
> Genesis 12:2-3
> King James Version (KJV)
> 2 And I will make of thee a great nation, and I will bless thee, and make thy name great; and thou shalt be a blessing:
> 
> 3 And I will bless them that bless thee, and curse him that curseth thee: and in thee shall all families of the earth be blessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds as though you believe that camel crap.
> BTW, why did Jesus celebrate Passover and teach the Old Testament in Synagogues to Jews? Any idea?
Click to expand...

Any reply Sherri?  Educate the masses.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We all choose to support crimes of others, like you do Israels, or oppose these crimes, like I do .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us consider a simple illustration about boycotts, the company Sabra supports the Occupation.
> 
> People with a conscience can choose to not buy any product Sabra makes, like hummus, and can choose to make no investments in the company and choose to not invest in any pension funds that make investments in that company.
> 
> Pension funds can choose to not invest in any companies supporting the Occupation.
> 
> Laws can not make these acts unlawful.
> 
> People choose what they want to buy and who they want to invest in.
> 
> And this can be extended further, for example , Scarlett Johansson chose to be a spokesperson for Soda  Stream, a company operating in an illegal settlement.
> 
> We can all choose to go see no movies she acts in and to withdraw support from every company she is associated with in any way whatsoever.
> 
> She will become a Pariah and destroy her career because of the immoralities she supports, Occupation and illegal settlement enterprises.
> 
> She is also about to be terminated as a spokesperson for Oxfam.
> 
> Laws cannot stop BDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is so amusing to see this mentally ill women get on her soapbox.  She should take her soapbox to the Middle Eastern markets where the Muslim women are buying the Sabra humus.  They know it is delicious so they are not going to give up the chance to buy it.  Meanwhile, instead of boycotting Israel, let's all boycott the clothing that is made in Muslim countries and sold here.  Why should the American people who have freedom of religion buy clothing from countries that have no tolerances for the minority religions in their midst.
> 
> I don't know if anyone remembers how some group tried to boycott Trader Joe's because that chain carried Israeli goods.  Well it was a flop because other people went in and bought all the Israeli food that was on the shelves.  As you call can see, in Mrs. Sherri's hatred of the Jews, she is blind to what her friends are doing to others.  Perhaps she thinks that murder is nothing when it comes to her friends doing the murdering.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Evidently Mrs. Sherri thinks the Palestinians are just angels along with her friends who are busy murdering people all across the Muslim world because of their religious beliefs.
Has anyone ever seen Mrs. Sherri take a deep breath, step away from her castigating Israel all the time, and condemning what is going on in the rest of the Middle East.  After al. this is the Middle East Forum, not specifically an Israel/Palestine Forum which Mrs. Sherri is trying to make it be.  One would think that since Mrs. Sherri is all over the Internet castigating Israel on different sites that she could take a moment to realize what is going on in other Middle East countries.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus never preached The Old Testament, Matthew 4 says He preached the Gospel of the Kingdom.

As for the Law, I don't know that He did  follow it, He did things like heal on the Sabbath. But if He did, the reason is because the Law was not fulfilled until His work was done, not until He was killed by the Jews and arose three days later and ascended to Heaven to sit by the right hand of God..





Hossfly said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no nation Israel, and the verse has no modern application.
> 
> What this verse is is words of God to Abraham.
> 
> And to step back to that full verse again, the verse does not even refer to Israel, it speaks of God making a great nation of Abraham and  those who bless him being blessed, and those who curse him being cursed, and through Abraham all families being Blessed. What this verse is actually addressing is Jesus, the Blessing is complete in  Jesus. After Jesus coming, there are no events to apply this verse to.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds as though you believe that camel crap.
> BTW, why did Jesus celebrate Passover and teach the Old Testament in Synagogues to Jews? Any idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any reply Sherri?  Educate the masses.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all choose to support crimes of others, like you do Israels, or oppose these crimes, like I do .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is so amusing to see this mentally ill women get on her soapbox.  She should take her soapbox to the Middle Eastern markets where the Muslim women are buying the Sabra humus.  They know it is delicious so they are not going to give up the chance to buy it.  Meanwhile, instead of boycotting Israel, let's all boycott the clothing that is made in Muslim countries and sold here.  Why should the American people who have freedom of religion buy clothing from countries that have no tolerances for the minority religions in their midst.
> 
> I don't know if anyone remembers how some group tried to boycott Trader Joe's because that chain carried Israeli goods.  Well it was a flop because other people went in and bought all the Israeli food that was on the shelves.  As you call can see, in Mrs. Sherri's hatred of the Jews, she is blind to what her friends are doing to others.  Perhaps she thinks that murder is nothing when it comes to her friends doing the murdering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently Mrs. Sherri thinks the Palestinians are just angels along with her friends who are busy murdering people all across the Muslim world because of their religious beliefs.
> Has anyone ever seen Mrs. Sherri take a deep breath, step away from her castigating Israel all the time, and condemning what is going on in the rest of the Middle East.  After al. this is the Middle East Forum, not specifically an Israel/Palestine Forum which Mrs. Sherri is trying to make it be.  One would think that since Mrs. Sherri is all over the Internet castigating Israel on different sites that she could take a moment to realize what is going on in other Middle East countries.
Click to expand...

I don't think Sherriah is aware of anything going on outside of Israel and the Disputed Territories. Absolutely clueless.


----------



## Sally

Hossfly said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all choose to support crimes of others, like you do Israels, or oppose these crimes, like I do .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently Mrs. Sherri thinks the Palestinians are just angels along with her friends who are busy murdering people all across the Muslim world because of their religious beliefs.
> Has anyone ever seen Mrs. Sherri take a deep breath, step away from her castigating Israel all the time, and condemning what is going on in the rest of the Middle East.  After al. this is the Middle East Forum, not specifically an Israel/Palestine Forum which Mrs. Sherri is trying to make it be.  One would think that since Mrs. Sherri is all over the Internet castigating Israel on different sites that she could take a moment to realize what is going on in other Middle East countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Sherriah is aware of anything going on outside of Israel and the Disputed Territories. Absolutely clueless.
Click to expand...


You are probably right.  Perhaps she doesn't even know what is going on in her own little town since it appears that she never leaves the house because she is too busy posting all over the Internet castigating Israel.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus never preached The Old Testament, Matthew 4 says He preached the Gospel of the Kingdom.
> 
> As for the Law, I don't know that He did  follow it, He did things like heal on the Sabbath. But if He did, the reason is because the Law was not fulfilled until His work was done, not until He was killed by the Jews and arose three days later and ascended to Heaven to sit by the right hand of God..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds as though you believe that camel crap.
> BTW, why did Jesus celebrate Passover and teach the Old Testament in Synagogues to Jews? Any idea?
> 
> 
> 
> Any reply Sherri?  Educate the masses.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Gospel of the Kingdom had to be the local name for the Old Testament. There weren't any other gospels. They didn't even have a New Testament or Quran.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

There are no disputed territories in Palestine, Israel occupies East Jerusalem and the West Bank and Gaza. 

That's why we have BDS, so people with a conscience have a method to protest these crimes against humanity of Occupation, through responses designed to pressure Israel to end her unlawful Occupation in Palestine.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

So, show us who preached the Gospel.of the Kingdom in The Old Testament.





Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never preached The Old Testament, Matthew 4 says He preached the Gospel of the Kingdom.
> 
> As for the Law, I don't know that He did  follow it, He did things like heal on the Sabbath. But if He did, the reason is because the Law was not fulfilled until His work was done, not until He was killed by the Jews and arose three days later and ascended to Heaven to sit by the right hand of God..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any reply Sherri?  Educate the masses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gospel of the Kingdom had to be the local name for the Old Testament. There weren't any other gospels. They didn't even have a New Testament or Quran.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

Sally said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently Mrs. Sherri thinks the Palestinians are just angels along with her friends who are busy murdering people all across the Muslim world because of their religious beliefs.
> Has anyone ever seen Mrs. Sherri take a deep breath, step away from her castigating Israel all the time, and condemning what is going on in the rest of the Middle East.  After al. this is the Middle East Forum, not specifically an Israel/Palestine Forum which Mrs. Sherri is trying to make it be.  One would think that since Mrs. Sherri is all over the Internet castigating Israel on different sites that she could take a moment to realize what is going on in other Middle East countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Sherriah is aware of anything going on outside of Israel and the Disputed Territories. Absolutely clueless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are probably right.  Perhaps she doesn't even know what is going on in her own little town since it appears that she never leaves the house because she is too busy posting all over the Internet castigating Israel.
Click to expand...

Didn't even have time to go to church yesterday. The Deacon will be upset with her. Unless she has a thing going with him. Otherwise Deacons can be about as mean as nuns in a Catholic school.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So, show us who preached the Gospel.of the Kingdom in The Old Testament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never preached The Old Testament, Matthew 4 says He preached the Gospel of the Kingdom.
> 
> As for the Law, I don't know that He did  follow it, He did things like heal on the Sabbath. But if He did, the reason is because the Law was not fulfilled until His work was done, not until He was killed by the Jews and arose three days later and ascended to Heaven to sit by the right hand of God..
> 
> 
> 
> Gospel of the Kingdom had to be the local name for the Old Testament. There weren't any other gospels. They didn't even have a New Testament or Quran.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Why, Rabbi Jesus taught the Gospel to Jews in the Synagogues. There weren't any mosques around there.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There are no disputed territories in Palestine, Israel occupies East Jerusalem and the West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> That's why we have BDS, so people with a conscience have a method to protest these crimes against humanity of Occupation, through responses designed to pressure Israel to end her unlawful Occupation in Palestine.



People with a conscience would be yelling about all the innocent people being killed in the Middle East countries because of their religious beliefs.  Evidently you have no conscience because here you are a Christian woman who closes her eyes to what is happening to Christians in the Middle East.  You would much rather, because of your hatred of the Jews, spend your entire life castigating Israel not matter how many Christians you friends kill.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The Old Testament has the Law and the Prophets

The New Testament has the Gospel of the Kingdom


The Law and the Prophets verses the Gospel of the Kingdom


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Focus if its possible for you, this thread is addressing Palestine and a response to the crimes of Occupation that have been non stop for over 45 years now 

BDS is a very appropriate and a moral response to this type of long standing Injustice and crimes of this nature. 




Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no disputed territories in Palestine, Israel occupies East Jerusalem and the West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> That's why we have BDS, so people with a conscience have a method to protest these crimes against humanity of Occupation, through responses designed to pressure Israel to end her unlawful Occupation in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People with a conscience would be yelling about all the innocent people being killed in the Middle East countries because of their religious beliefs.  Evidently you have no conscience because here you are a Christian woman who closes her eyes to what is happening to Christians in the Middle East.  You would much rather, because of your hatred of the Jews, spend your entire life castigating Israel not matter how many Christians you friends kill.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> NY is ending funding of school involved in boycotting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blah blah blah blah blah
Click to expand...

Sherri puts on many hats.  Maaaaaan maaaaan maaaaaaan.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Focus if its possible for you, this thread is addressing Palestine and a response to the crimes of Occupation that have been non stop for over 45 years now
> 
> BDS is a very appropriate and a moral response to this type of long standing Injustice and crimes of this nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no disputed territories in Palestine, Israel occupies East Jerusalem and the West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> That's why we have BDS, so people with a conscience have a method to protest these crimes against humanity of Occupation, through responses designed to pressure Israel to end her unlawful Occupation in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People with a conscience would be yelling about all the innocent people being killed in the Middle East countries because of their religious beliefs.  Evidently you have no conscience because here you are a Christian woman who closes her eyes to what is happening to Christians in the Middle East.  You would much rather, because of your hatred of the Jews, spend your entire life castigating Israel not matter how many Christians you friends kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

BDS is so influential and important, it can't even make the Palestinians themselves from signing a contract with the Israelis to purchase gas from them. 

OUCH.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Focus if its possible for you, this thread is addressing Palestine and a response to the crimes of Occupation that have been non stop for over 45 years now
> 
> BDS is a very appropriate and a moral response to this type of long standing Injustice and crimes of this nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no disputed territories in Palestine, Israel occupies East Jerusalem and the West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> That's why we have BDS, so people with a conscience have a method to protest these crimes against humanity of Occupation, through responses designed to pressure Israel to end her unlawful Occupation in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People with a conscience would be yelling about all the innocent people being killed in the Middle East countries because of their religious beliefs.  Evidently you have no conscience because here you are a Christian woman who closes her eyes to what is happening to Christians in the Middle East.  You would much rather, because of your hatred of the Jews, spend your entire life castigating Israel not matter how many Christians you friends kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Focus, Mrs. Sherri, your friends have no religious tolerance for the beliefs of others, so why shouldn't we boycott the goods coming from their countries?  Unless of course you have no problem with your friends murdering others, even when they murder Christians.  When we see what is going on in other countries, the Palestinians haven't really had it bad for 45 years.  In fact, there are probably so many people in this world who have it so much worse than you think the Palestinians do that they would be happy to trade placers with a Palestinian.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus never preached The Old Testament, Matthew 4 says He preached the Gospel of the Kingdom.
> 
> As for the Law, I don't know that He did  follow it, He did things like heal on the Sabbath. But if He did, the reason is because the Law was not fulfilled until His work was done, not until He was killed by the Jews and arose three days later and ascended to Heaven to sit by the right hand of God..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds as though you believe that camel crap.
> BTW, why did Jesus celebrate Passover and teach the Old Testament in Synagogues to Jews? Any idea?
> 
> 
> 
> Any reply Sherri?  Educate the masses.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Dipshit, if Jesus didn't preach the OT then why did his followers call him "rabbi"?


----------



## Hossfly

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never preached The Old Testament, Matthew 4 says He preached the Gospel of the Kingdom.
> 
> As for the Law, I don't know that He did  follow it, He did things like heal on the Sabbath. But if He did, the reason is because the Law was not fulfilled until His work was done, not until He was killed by the Jews and arose three days later and ascended to Heaven to sit by the right hand of God..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any reply Sherri?  Educate the masses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dipshit, if Jesus didn't preach the OT then why did his followers call him "rabbi"?
Click to expand...

She will say, "Out with the old, in with the new. They call them 'Preacher' now. Rabbi is Old Testament".


----------



## Roudy

Thanks to the BDS schools and organizations are running away from the BDS like its an incurable disease. Thank you God, to You all is owed:

N.Y. State Bill Would End Funding to Schools With BDS Ties

Colleges should not use funds to support boycotts, resolutions or any similar actions that are discriminatory and limit academic opportunities, he said in the statement.


Read more: N.Y. State Bill Would End Funding to Schools With BDS Ties ? Forward.com


----------



## Roudy

BDS is actually going backward!  Blacklisted in almost all the major universities!  

http://brandeiscenter.com/blog/five-takeaways-from-the-asa-debacle/

The ASA&#8217;s New Image
 The ASA Was the Biggest Loser

In the end, the ASA is the biggest loser, and this outcome will not be lost on other associations.  For its efforts, the ASA is now publicly mocked, ridiculed and condemned, even by some of its own members and past presidents, as well as by major scholars and numerous university presidents.  Even those who do not discern anti-Semitism in the ASA resolution nevertheless perceive a violation of academic freedom.  The American Association of University Professors announced that the boycott would violate the academic freedom &#8220;not only of Israeli scholars but also of American scholars who might be pressured to comply with it.&#8221;  More importantly, perhaps, the ASA has now lost any scholarly reputation that it might previously have had and is now seen as a largely political institution.

Four universities have already terminated their institutional memberships in the ASA.  Penn State Harrisburg was the first to cut its formal ties, followed by Brandeis University, Indiana University at Bloomington, and Kenyon College.  These four institutions should be honored for their leadership.

In short order, over sixty universities have issued strong statements rejecting the ASA&#8217;s actions.   Professor William A. Jacobson compiled this list of institutions that have denounced the ASA boycott:


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

*RECENT VICTORIES*  in the global boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) campaign against Israeli Apartheid have opened up new possibilities for the movement.

The American Studies Association (ASA), with more than 4,000 members worldwide, and the Native American and Indigenous Studies Association (NAISA) voted to join the boycott of Israeli universities. 

Then, the 27,000-member Modern Language Association (MLA) passed by a narrow margin a resolution criticizing Israel for restricting the right of U.S. scholars to enter the West Bank to work at Palestinian universities. E

Earlier last year, the Association of Asian American Studies (AAAS) passed its own boycott resolution.

Predictably, this wave of anti-apartheid activism has predictably been met with an apartheid wall of opposition.

Yes, there was opposition .

Yet, the impact of the courageous stance taken by these academic associations is nevertheless unmistakable.

Israeli apartheid is on the defensive, and the global BDS movement has inched closer to what*co-founder Omar Barghouti has called*a "tipping point."

BDS takes on the ivory tower | SocialistWorker.org


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And I read in the article I discussed in my last post that presently students and Palestinian solidarity activists around the country are strategizing on  how to build on these BDS victories.

Public discussion of U.S. imperialism in the Middle East and U.S. support for Israel has now broken into the MSM (mainstream media).


----------



## Kondor3

*BDS = circus flea...*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The ASA resolution passed by a 2-to-1 margin.

The ASA resolution  targeted the complicity of Israeli universities in Israel's illegal occupation and other violations of international law. 

There are several Israeli universities, one example is Tel Aviv University, which are built on stolen Palestinian land. 

The Israel Institute of Technology/Technion, develops weapons that have been used against Palestinian civilian populations in violation of international law.


----------



## Kondor3

A whole 4,000 members?

Golly-gosh gee-willickers, Emmy Lou...

Silly, simpering, limp-wristed academics...

Struggling for relevancy in the international political sphere...

And failing...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

BDS takes on the ivory tower | SocialistWorker.org


The ASA resolution points  out that scholars and students at Palestinian universities face restrictions on travel and research.

The ASA resolution points out scholars and students at Palestinian universities  live under constant threat of violence. 

In December 2008, and that was during Cast Lead, the Islamic University of Gaza was partly destroyed by Israeli bombs, the ASA resolution points out.

The ASA resolution also argues that the U.S. government "plays a significant role in enabling the Israeli Occupation of Palestine and the expansion of illegal settlements and the Wall in violation of international law, as well as in supporting the systematic discrimination against Palestinians."


----------



## Kondor3

socialistworker.org ?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And the proposed bill in New York is a flawed bill.

"The legislation set to be introduced by Silver will prohibit colleges and universities from giving state aid to organizations that support discriminatory boycotts,Capitals Jessica Bakeman reports.

Actions such as the American Studies Associations discriminatory boycott of Israel and its academic institutions are a blatant assault on the academic freedoms that New York and its students have come to hold dear, Silver said in a statement released Friday. Colleges should not use taxpayer funds to support boycotts, resolutions or any similar actions that are discriminatory and limit academic opportunities. *Silvers*press release announcing the bill*added that colleges violating the ban would not be eligible for state aid during the academic year in which the violation occurs.

But the ASA does not receive direct funding from states, Curtis Marez, the ASAs current president, told me in an e-mail. *While some students and faculty at state schools may use university funding to travel to ASA conventions, the amount is minimal. Under Silvers bill, though, even that minimal funding would be cut off."

Legislative efforts to punish ASA over boycott of Israel pick up steam | Mondoweiss


----------



## toastman

BDS has been around for almost a decade. Pretty pathetic considering how little they've accomplished


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Jewish Woman exposes Israel Apartheid and Ethnic Cleansing - Must Watch Documentary" on YouTube


----------



## toastman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykFVV9QdvZU]South African Member of Parliament tell the truth about the Israeli "apartheid" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## GISMYS

YES!!! ALL NATIONS WILL TURN AGAINST TINY ISRAEL IN THE END DAY!!!!=====God will judge all nations because all nations have gone against Israel.

2.Joel 3:2  I will also gather all nations, and will bring them down into the valley of Jehoshaphat, and will plead with them there for my people and for my heritage Israel, whom they have scattered among the nations, and parted my land.

3.Amos 9:9  For, lo, I will command, and I will sift the house of Israel among all nations, like as corn is sifted in a sieve, yet shall not the least grain fall upon the earth.

4.Zechariah 14:2  For I will gather all nations against Jerusalem to battle; and the city shall be taken, and the houses rifled, and the women ravished; and half of the city shall go forth into captivity, and the residue of the people shall not be cut off from the city.

5.Matthew 24:9  Then shall they deliver you up to be afflicted, and shall kill you: and ye shall be hated of all nations for my name's sake.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BDS takes on the ivory tower | SocialistWorker.org
> 
> 
> The ASA resolution points  out that scholars and students at Palestinian universities face restrictions on travel and research.
> 
> The ASA resolution points out scholars and students at Palestinian universities  live under constant threat of violence.
> 
> In December 2008, and that was during Cast Lead, the Islamic University of Gaza was partly destroyed by Israeli bombs, the ASA resolution points out.
> 
> The ASA resolution also argues that the U.S. government "plays a significant role in enabling the Israeli Occupation of Palestine and the expansion of illegal settlements and the Wall in violation of international law, as well as in supporting the systematic discrimination against Palestinians."





 So now you are using the godless communist hate sites to support your islamonazi POV, have you heard the expression "scraping the bottom of the barrel" before.


----------



## Kondor3

I hear that that pansie-assed academic freak-show sent a copy of their resolution to the Israeli embassy in Washington, D.C...

Saved the embassy staff an extra run to Sams' Club for toilet paper...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Your statement is your  Israel Idolatry speaking, none of it comes from Jesus.

All of those events in those Scriptures already happened.

They all refer to past events.






GISMYS said:


> YES!!! ALL NATIONS WILL TURN AGAINST TINY ISRAEL IN THE END DAY!!!!=====God will judge all nations because all nations have gone against Israel.
> 
> 2.Joel 3:2 &#8211; &#8220;I will also gather all nations, and will bring them down into the valley of Jehoshaphat, and will plead with them there for my people and for my heritage Israel, whom they have scattered among the nations, and parted my land.&#8221;
> 
> 3.Amos 9:9 &#8211; &#8220;For, lo, I will command, and I will sift the house of Israel among all nations, like as corn is sifted in a sieve, yet shall not the least grain fall upon the earth.&#8221;
> 
> 4.Zechariah 14:2 &#8211; &#8220;For I will gather all nations against Jerusalem to battle; and the city shall be taken, and the houses rifled, and the women ravished; and half of the city shall go forth into captivity, and the residue of the people shall not be cut off from the city.&#8221;
> 
> 5.Matthew 24:9 &#8211; &#8220;Then shall they deliver you up to be afflicted, and shall kill you: and ye shall be hated of all nations for my name's sake.&#8221;


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The ASA resolution passed no matter how much a Satan possessed Zionist like you hates that fact.

Some people have consciences and oppose and speak out against human rights abuses in Palestine and take actions to confront such Injustices in more creative ways .



Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS takes on the ivory tower | SocialistWorker.org
> 
> 
> The ASA resolution points  out that scholars and students at Palestinian universities face restrictions on travel and research.
> 
> The ASA resolution points out scholars and students at Palestinian universities  live under constant threat of violence.
> 
> In December 2008, and that was during Cast Lead, the Islamic University of Gaza was partly destroyed by Israeli bombs, the ASA resolution points out.
> 
> The ASA resolution also argues that the U.S. government "plays a significant role in enabling the Israeli Occupation of Palestine and the expansion of illegal settlements and the Wall in violation of international law, as well as in supporting the systematic discrimination against Palestinians."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you are using the godless communist hate sites to support your islamonazi POV, have you heard the expression "scraping the bottom of the barrel" before.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "_The ASA resolution passed_..."



What the ASA resolution is good for...


----------



## Shaarona

Kondor3 said:


> socialistworker.org ?



Have you considered any comprehensive reading from 1920.. All the immigrants to Palestine were Bolsheviks.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Here is the actual resolution that is in the news and was recently passed by the American Studies Association, from their very own website. 

"Whereas the American Studies Association is committed to the pursuit of social justice, to the struggle against all forms of racism, including anti-semitism, discrimination, and xenophobia, and to solidarity with aggrieved peoples in the United States and in the world;

Whereas the United States plays a significant role in enabling the Israeli occupation of Palestine and the expansion of illegal settlements and the Wall in violation of international law, as well as in supporting the systematic discrimination against Palestinians, which has had documented devastating impact on the overall well-being, the exercise of political and human rights, the freedom of movement, and the educational opportunities of Palestinians;

Whereas there is no effective or substantive academic freedom for Palestinian students and scholars under conditions of Israeli occupation, and Israeli institutions of higher learning are a party to Israeli state policies that violate human rights and negatively impact the working conditions of Palestinian scholars and students;

Whereas the American Studies Association is cognizant of Israeli scholars and students who are critical of Israeli state policies and who support the international boycott, divestment, and sanctions (BDS) movement under conditions of isolation and threat of sanction;

Whereas the American Studies Association is dedicated to the right of students and scholars to pursue education and research without undue state interference, repression, and military violence, and in keeping with the spirit of its previous statements supports the right of students and scholars to intellectual freedom and to political dissent as citizens and scholars;

It is resolved that the American Studies Association (ASA) endorses and will honor the call of Palestinian civil society for a boycott of Israeli academic institutions.* It is also resolved that the ASA supports the protected rights of students and scholars everywhere to engage in research and public speaking about Israel-Palestine and in support of the boycott, divestment, and sanctions (BDS) movement."

American Studies Association Resolution on Academic Boycott of Israel | American Studies Association


----------



## Kondor3

Shaarona said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> socialistworker.org ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered any comprehensive reading from 1920.. All the immigrants to Palestine were Bolsheviks.
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter...

The lingering aftereffects are modest, at best...

And, of course, Bolshevism was merely a proto-Soviet pseudo-philosophy whose successor system withered on the vine some 70 years later...

The flood of Holocaust refugees in the late 1940s pretty much leveled the playing field, in that respect...


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _Here is the actual resolution that is in the news and was recently passed by the American Studies Association, from their very own website..._


And they fit all those words on one sheet of toilet-paper? Amazing!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Now, we all know exactly what is in that ASA resolution and what is not in it.

Thank you all for your comments, that have led me to post the actual resolution, so we all can clearly see what it says.


----------



## Shaarona

Kondor3 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> socialistworker.org ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered any comprehensive reading from 1920.. All the immigrants to Palestine were Bolsheviks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter...
> 
> The lingering aftereffects are modest, at best...
> 
> And, of course, Bolshevism was merely a proto-Soviet pseudo-philosophy whose successor system withered on the vine some 70 years later...
> 
> The flood of Holocaust refugees in the late 1940s pretty much leveled the playing field, in that respect...
Click to expand...


They had no choice.. With the rise of Nazism Western European Jews needed a sanctuary. Pity they were not kinder to the locals.


----------



## Kondor3

Shaarona said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered any comprehensive reading from 1920.. All the immigrants to Palestine were Bolsheviks.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter... The lingering aftereffects are modest, at best... And, of course, Bolshevism was merely a proto-Soviet pseudo-philosophy whose successor system withered on the vine some 70 years later... The flood of Holocaust refugees in the late 1940s pretty much leveled the playing field, in that respect...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They had no choice.. With the rise of Nazism Western European Jews needed a sanctuary. Pity they were not kinder to the locals.
Click to expand...

Pity the locals were not kinder to them, as well.


----------



## Indeependent

Shaarona said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered any comprehensive reading from 1920.. All the immigrants to Palestine were Bolsheviks.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter...
> 
> The lingering aftereffects are modest, at best...
> 
> And, of course, Bolshevism was merely a proto-Soviet pseudo-philosophy whose successor system withered on the vine some 70 years later...
> 
> The flood of Holocaust refugees in the late 1940s pretty much leveled the playing field, in that respect...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They had no choice.. With the rise of Nazism Western European Jews needed a sanctuary. Pity they were not kinder to the locals.
Click to expand...


A pity the locals weren't nicer to the Jews who were already living there.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You may hate Communists and all Socialists , but Jesus does not, He died for them too.

They are human beings created in the image of God.

And what nonsense you, Satan,  are babbling today.

YOU do not even make any sense.

TIME For your medicine, Satan.










Kondor3 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> socialistworker.org ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered any comprehensive reading from 1920.. All the immigrants to Palestine were Bolsheviks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter...
> 
> The lingering aftereffects are modest, at best...
> 
> And, of course, Bolshevism was merely a proto-Soviet pseudo-philosophy whose successor system withered on the vine some 70 years later...
> 
> The flood of Holocaust refugees in the late 1940s pretty much leveled the playing field, in that respect...
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _You may hate Communists and all Socialists , but Jesus does not, He died for them too. They are human beings created in the image of God..._


Oh, put a sock in it, and take it to the Religion Forum...


----------



## Shaarona

Indeependent said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter...
> 
> The lingering aftereffects are modest, at best...
> 
> And, of course, Bolshevism was merely a proto-Soviet pseudo-philosophy whose successor system withered on the vine some 70 years later...
> 
> The flood of Holocaust refugees in the late 1940s pretty much leveled the playing field, in that respect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had no choice.. With the rise of Nazism Western European Jews needed a sanctuary. Pity they were not kinder to the locals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A pity the locals weren't nicer to the Jews who were already living there.
Click to expand...


In 1920 the first to organize and protest the influx of European Jews were Christian and Jewish Arabs. Hard fact that the newcomers were about free love and immodesty...  Bolsheviks who offended every single aspect of the culture.

They weren't Zionists.. they were revolutionary Bolsheviks.

Time to own your history that came out of the progroms and ghettos of Eastern Europe and the Ukraine.

There were riots in the streets between various socialist groups.. expousing Lenin or Marx or Trotsky.. which the Arabs.. Christian, Muslim and Jew had NEVER heard of.


----------



## MHunterB

Shaarona - Do you have some sources for that 'information'???


----------



## MHunterB

"You may hate Communists and all Socialists , but Jesus does not, He died for them too.

They are human beings created in the image of God."

And of course the very same is true of Zionists : ))


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The ASA resolution passed no matter how much a Satan possessed Zionist like you hates that fact.
> 
> Some people have consciences and oppose and speak out against human rights abuses in Palestine and take actions to confront such Injustices in more creative ways .
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS takes on the ivory tower | SocialistWorker.org
> 
> 
> The ASA resolution points  out that scholars and students at Palestinian universities face restrictions on travel and research.
> 
> The ASA resolution points out scholars and students at Palestinian universities  live under constant threat of violence.
> 
> In December 2008, and that was during Cast Lead, the Islamic University of Gaza was partly destroyed by Israeli bombs, the ASA resolution points out.
> 
> The ASA resolution also argues that the U.S. government "plays a significant role in enabling the Israeli Occupation of Palestine and the expansion of illegal settlements and the Wall in violation of international law, as well as in supporting the systematic discrimination against Palestinians."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you are using the godless communist hate sites to support your islamonazi POV, have you heard the expression "scraping the bottom of the barrel" before.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





 And then promptly confined to the waste basket by over 600,000 people from American universities who claimed it was illegal and racist .   Guess the people are talking louder than the communists are, while ISLAMONAZI fifth columnists post their LIES on this message board.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

1) Who is calling for the boycott?

This boycott is called for by Palestinian civil society, including academics. The boycott is part of a larger movement, BDS, which stands for Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions.*

In 2004, the International Court of Justice issued an advisory opinion that the wall Israel built on Palestinian territory was illegal. In 2005, a majority of Palestinian civil society groups and organizations organized together in protest against Israels violations of Palestinian human rights. These organizations have called for non-violent tactics of boycotts, divestments, and sanctions against Israeli academic and cultural institutions. As with South Africa, Israels system of racial discrimination, at all institutional levels, constitutes apartheid as recognized by international law under the 2002 Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court.

The American Studies Association is one of several academic associations that have been asked to participate in a boycott of Israeli academic institutions. The Association for Asian American Studies already voted in Spring 2013 to support this boycott.

What does the Academic Boycott mean for the ASA? | American Studies Association








SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here is the actual resolution that is in the news and was recently passed by the American Studies Association, from their very own website.
> 
> "Whereas the American Studies Association is committed to the pursuit of social justice, to the struggle against all forms of racism, including anti-semitism, discrimination, and xenophobia, and to solidarity with aggrieved peoples in the United States and in the world;
> 
> Whereas the United States plays a significant role in enabling the Israeli occupation of Palestine and the expansion of illegal settlements and the Wall in violation of international law, as well as in supporting the systematic discrimination against Palestinians, which has had documented devastating impact on the overall well-being, the exercise of political and human rights, the freedom of movement, and the educational opportunities of Palestinians;
> 
> Whereas there is no effective or substantive academic freedom for Palestinian students and scholars under conditions of Israeli occupation, and Israeli institutions of higher learning are a party to Israeli state policies that violate human rights and negatively impact the working conditions of Palestinian scholars and students;
> 
> Whereas the American Studies Association is cognizant of Israeli scholars and students who are critical of Israeli state policies and who support the international boycott, divestment, and sanctions (BDS) movement under conditions of isolation and threat of sanction;
> 
> Whereas the American Studies Association is dedicated to the right of students and scholars to pursue education and research without undue state interference, repression, and military violence, and in keeping with the spirit of its previous statements supports the right of students and scholars to intellectual freedom and to political dissent as citizens and scholars;
> 
> It is resolved that the American Studies Association (ASA) endorses and will honor the call of Palestinian civil society for a boycott of Israeli academic institutions.* It is also resolved that the ASA supports the protected rights of students and scholars everywhere to engage in research and public speaking about Israel-Palestine and in support of the boycott, divestment, and sanctions (BDS) movement."
> 
> American Studies Association Resolution on Academic Boycott of Israel | American Studies Association


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> socialistworker.org ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered any comprehensive reading from 1920.. All the immigrants to Palestine were Bolsheviks.
Click to expand...




 WHAT! including the arabs.........................


----------



## MHunterB

1920 Nebi Musa riots - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"On 1 March 1920, the death of Joseph Trumpeldor in the Battle of Tel Hai *at the hands of a Shiite group from Southern Lebanon*, caused deep concern among Jewish leaders, who made numerous requests to the OETA administration to address the Yishuv's security and forbid a pro-Syrian public rally..."

Sadly, this is eerily familiar.....


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

2) Why boycott Israeli academic institutions?

Israeli academic institutions function as a central part of a system that has denied Palestinians their basic rights.* Palestinian students face ongoing discrimination, including the suppression of Palestinian cultural events, and there is sanctioning and ongoing surveillance of Palestinian students and faculty who protest Israeli policies. Israeli universities have been a direct party to the annexation of Palestinian land. Armed soldiers patrol Israeli university campuses, and some have been trained at Israeli universities in techniques to suppress protestors.

What does the Academic Boycott mean for the ASA? | American Studies Association






SherriMunnerlyn said:


> 1) Who is calling for the boycott?
> 
> This boycott is called for by Palestinian civil society, including academics. The boycott is part of a larger movement, BDS, which stands for Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions.*
> 
> In 2004, the International Court of Justice issued an advisory opinion that the wall Israel built on Palestinian territory was illegal. In 2005, a majority of Palestinian civil society groups and organizations organized together in protest against Israels violations of Palestinian human rights. These organizations have called for non-violent tactics of boycotts, divestments, and sanctions against Israeli academic and cultural institutions. As with South Africa, Israels system of racial discrimination, at all institutional levels, constitutes apartheid as recognized by international law under the 2002 Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court.
> 
> The American Studies Association is one of several academic associations that have been asked to participate in a boycott of Israeli academic institutions. The Association for Asian American Studies already voted in Spring 2013 to support this boycott.
> 
> What does the Academic Boycott mean for the ASA? | American Studies Association
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the actual resolution that is in the news and was recently passed by the American Studies Association, from their very own website.
> 
> "Whereas the American Studies Association is committed to the pursuit of social justice, to the struggle against all forms of racism, including anti-semitism, discrimination, and xenophobia, and to solidarity with aggrieved peoples in the United States and in the world;
> 
> Whereas the United States plays a significant role in enabling the Israeli occupation of Palestine and the expansion of illegal settlements and the Wall in violation of international law, as well as in supporting the systematic discrimination against Palestinians, which has had documented devastating impact on the overall well-being, the exercise of political and human rights, the freedom of movement, and the educational opportunities of Palestinians;
> 
> Whereas there is no effective or substantive academic freedom for Palestinian students and scholars under conditions of Israeli occupation, and Israeli institutions of higher learning are a party to Israeli state policies that violate human rights and negatively impact the working conditions of Palestinian scholars and students;
> 
> Whereas the American Studies Association is cognizant of Israeli scholars and students who are critical of Israeli state policies and who support the international boycott, divestment, and sanctions (BDS) movement under conditions of isolation and threat of sanction;
> 
> Whereas the American Studies Association is dedicated to the right of students and scholars to pursue education and research without undue state interference, repression, and military violence, and in keeping with the spirit of its previous statements supports the right of students and scholars to intellectual freedom and to political dissent as citizens and scholars;
> 
> It is resolved that the American Studies Association (ASA) endorses and will honor the call of Palestinian civil society for a boycott of Israeli academic institutions.* It is also resolved that the ASA supports the protected rights of students and scholars everywhere to engage in research and public speaking about Israel-Palestine and in support of the boycott, divestment, and sanctions (BDS) movement."
> 
> American Studies Association Resolution on Academic Boycott of Israel | American Studies Association
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

Jaffa riots - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This is apparently what Shaarona was alluding to - but her account is much at odds with this and any other account I've had a chance to read so far......

In particular, I am NOT finding any suggestion that 'Christian and Jewish Palestinians' *together* organized to object to the Zionist immigrants.  NONE.


----------



## Phoenall

sherrimunnerlyn said:


> here is the actual resolution that is in the news and was recently passed by the american studies association, from their very own website.
> 
> "whereas the american studies association is committed to the pursuit of social justice, to the struggle against all forms of racism, including anti-semitism, discrimination, and xenophobia, and to solidarity with aggrieved peoples in the united states and in the world;
> 
> whereas the united states plays a significant role in enabling the israeli occupation of palestine and the expansion of illegal settlements and the wall in violation of international law, as well as in supporting the systematic discrimination against palestinians, which has had documented devastating impact on the overall well-being, the exercise of political and human rights, the freedom of movement, and the educational opportunities of palestinians;
> 
> whereas there is no effective or substantive academic freedom for palestinian students and scholars under conditions of israeli occupation, and israeli institutions of higher learning are a party to israeli state policies that violate human rights and negatively impact the working conditions of palestinian scholars and students;
> 
> whereas the american studies association is cognizant of israeli scholars and students who are critical of israeli state policies and who support the international boycott, divestment, and sanctions (bds) movement under conditions of isolation and threat of sanction;
> 
> whereas the american studies association is dedicated to the right of students and scholars to pursue education and research without undue state interference, repression, and military violence, and in keeping with the spirit of its previous statements supports the right of students and scholars to intellectual freedom and to political dissent as citizens and scholars;
> 
> it is resolved that the american studies association (asa) endorses and will honor the call of palestinian civil society for a boycott of israeli academic institutions.* it is also resolved that the asa supports the protected rights of students and scholars everywhere to engage in research and public speaking about israel-palestine and in support of the boycott, divestment, and sanctions (bds) movement."
> 
> american studies association resolution on academic boycott of israel | american studies association






 very two faced aren't they as they scream for free speech and intellectual freedom then attempt to block free speech and intellectual freedom when it originates in israel.

 It is a neo marxist front funded by the communists that are using disinformation and racism to forment trouble


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered any comprehensive reading from 1920.. All the immigrants to Palestine were Bolsheviks.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter...
> 
> The lingering aftereffects are modest, at best...
> 
> And, of course, Bolshevism was merely a proto-Soviet pseudo-philosophy whose successor system withered on the vine some 70 years later...
> 
> The flood of Holocaust refugees in the late 1940s pretty much leveled the playing field, in that respect...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They had no choice.. With the rise of Nazism Western European Jews needed a sanctuary. Pity they were not kinder to the locals.
Click to expand...




 And the islamonazi hostile arabs decided to finish the job of their messiah, a pity they failed isn't it sha as then the arabs would be fighting amongst themselves for the right to MASS MURDER itinerant muslim workers in Palestine.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

3) Why is this issue relevant to the American Studies Association?**
**
"The ASA is an organization that supports the protected rights of students, scholars, and peoples everywhere to freedoms of expression, thought, and movement. The ASA has long played an important role in critiquing racial, sexual, and gender inequality in the United States. It condemned apartheid in South Africa and urged divestment from U.S. corporations with operations there. It has condemned anti-immigrant discrimination in Arizona and in other states. It has spoken out in support of the Occupy movement, and of the human dignity and rights of the economically disenfranchised."

The ASA further states that the US is the world&#8217;s strongest supporter of Israel, providing the majority of Israel&#8217;s military and foreign aid, and providing political support for Israel&#8217;s  settlement expansion. 

The ASA states that as a US based org., the ASA condemns the US significant role in aiding and abetting Israel&#8217;s violations of human rights against Palestinians and its Occupation of Palestinian lands through the US use of the veto in the UN Security Council.

The ASA states that by them responding to the call from Palestinian civil society for an academic boycott of Israeli institutions, the ASA recognizes that "1) there is no effective or substantive academic freedom afforded to Palestinians under the conditions of Israeli occupation; and that 2) Israeli institutions of higher learning are a party to Israeli state policies that violate human rights. The National Council&#8217;s decision to honor the call for the Academic Boycott of Israeli institutions is an ethical stance, a form of material and symbolic action. It represents a principle of solidarity with scholars and students deprived of their academic freedom and an aspiration to enlarge that freedom for all, including Palestinians."

What does the Academic Boycott mean for the ASA? | American Studies Association








SherriMunnerlyn said:


> 2) Why boycott Israeli academic institutions?
> 
> Israeli academic institutions function as a central part of a system that has denied Palestinians their basic rights.* Palestinian students face ongoing discrimination, including the suppression of Palestinian cultural events, and there is sanctioning and ongoing surveillance of Palestinian students and faculty who protest Israeli policies. Israeli universities have been a direct party to the annexation of Palestinian land. Armed soldiers patrol Israeli university campuses, and some have been trained at Israeli universities in techniques to suppress protestors.
> 
> What does the Academic Boycott mean for the ASA? | American Studies Association
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Who is calling for the boycott?
> 
> This boycott is called for by Palestinian civil society, including academics. The boycott is part of a larger movement, BDS, which stands for Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions.*
> 
> In 2004, the International Court of Justice issued an advisory opinion that the wall Israel built on Palestinian territory was illegal. In 2005, a majority of Palestinian civil society groups and organizations organized together in protest against Israel&#8217;s violations of Palestinian human rights. These organizations have called for non-violent tactics of boycotts, divestments, and sanctions against Israeli academic and cultural institutions. As with South Africa, Israel&#8217;s system of racial discrimination, at all institutional levels, constitutes apartheid as recognized by international law under the 2002 Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court.
> 
> The American Studies Association is one of several academic associations that have been asked to participate in a boycott of Israeli academic institutions. The Association for Asian American Studies already voted in Spring 2013 to support this boycott.
> 
> What does the Academic Boycott mean for the ASA? | American Studies Association
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the actual resolution that is in the news and was recently passed by the American Studies Association, from their very own website.
> 
> "Whereas the American Studies Association is committed to the pursuit of social justice, to the struggle against all forms of racism, including anti-semitism, discrimination, and xenophobia, and to solidarity with aggrieved peoples in the United States and in the world;
> 
> Whereas the United States plays a significant role in enabling the Israeli occupation of Palestine and the expansion of illegal settlements and the Wall in violation of international law, as well as in supporting the systematic discrimination against Palestinians, which has had documented devastating impact on the overall well-being, the exercise of political and human rights, the freedom of movement, and the educational opportunities of Palestinians;
> 
> Whereas there is no effective or substantive academic freedom for Palestinian students and scholars under conditions of Israeli occupation, and Israeli institutions of higher learning are a party to Israeli state policies that violate human rights and negatively impact the working conditions of Palestinian scholars and students;
> 
> Whereas the American Studies Association is cognizant of Israeli scholars and students who are critical of Israeli state policies and who support the international boycott, divestment, and sanctions (BDS) movement under conditions of isolation and threat of sanction;
> 
> Whereas the American Studies Association is dedicated to the right of students and scholars to pursue education and research without undue state interference, repression, and military violence, and in keeping with the spirit of its previous statements supports the right of students and scholars to intellectual freedom and to political dissent as citizens and scholars;
> 
> It is resolved that the American Studies Association (ASA) endorses and will honor the call of Palestinian civil society for a boycott of Israeli academic institutions.* It is also resolved that the ASA supports the protected rights of students and scholars everywhere to engage in research and public speaking about Israel-Palestine and in support of the boycott, divestment, and sanctions (BDS) movement."
> 
> American Studies Association Resolution on Academic Boycott of Israel | American Studies Association
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> They had no choice.. With the rise of Nazism Western European Jews needed a sanctuary. Pity they were not kinder to the locals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pity the locals weren't nicer to the Jews who were already living there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 1920 the first to organize and protest the influx of European Jews were Christian and Jewish Arabs. Hard fact that the newcomers were about free love and immodesty...  Bolsheviks who offended every single aspect of the culture.
> 
> They weren't Zionists.. they were revolutionary Bolsheviks.
> 
> Time to own your history that came out of the progroms and ghettos of Eastern Europe and the Ukraine.
> 
> There were riots in the streets between various socialist groups.. expousing Lenin or Marx or Trotsky.. which the Arabs.. Christian, Muslim and Jew had NEVER heard of.
Click to expand...




 You can of course provide a link that shows this to be a fact, from a reliable unbiased source that is not linked to islam or communism.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is the actual resolution that is in the news and was recently passed by the american studies association, from their very own website.
> 
> "whereas the american studies association is committed to the pursuit of social justice, to the struggle against all forms of racism, including anti-semitism, discrimination, and xenophobia, and to solidarity with aggrieved peoples in the united states and in the world;
> 
> whereas the united states plays a significant role in enabling the israeli occupation of palestine and the expansion of illegal settlements and the wall in violation of international law, as well as in supporting the systematic discrimination against palestinians, which has had documented devastating impact on the overall well-being, the exercise of political and human rights, the freedom of movement, and the educational opportunities of palestinians;
> 
> whereas there is no effective or substantive academic freedom for palestinian students and scholars under conditions of israeli occupation, and israeli institutions of higher learning are a party to israeli state policies that violate human rights and negatively impact the working conditions of palestinian scholars and students;
> 
> whereas the american studies association is cognizant of israeli scholars and students who are critical of israeli state policies and who support the international boycott, divestment, and sanctions (bds) movement under conditions of isolation and threat of sanction;
> 
> whereas the american studies association is dedicated to the right of students and scholars to pursue education and research without undue state interference, repression, and military violence, and in keeping with the spirit of its previous statements supports the right of students and scholars to intellectual freedom and to political dissent as citizens and scholars;
> 
> it is resolved that the american studies association (asa) endorses and will honor the call of palestinian civil society for a boycott of israeli academic institutions.* it is also resolved that the asa supports the protected rights of students and scholars everywhere to engage in research and public speaking about israel-palestine and in support of the boycott, divestment, and sanctions (bds) movement."
> 
> american studies association resolution on academic boycott of israel | american studies association
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very two faced aren't they as they scream for free speech and intellectual freedom then attempt to block free speech and intellectual freedom when it originates in israel.
> 
> It is a neo marxist front funded by the communists that are using disinformation and racism to forment trouble
Click to expand...


You are mistaken.

They do not boycott Israel academics.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> 1) Who is calling for the boycott?
> 
> This boycott is called for by Palestinian civil society, including academics. The boycott is part of a larger movement, BDS, which stands for Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions.*
> 
> In 2004, the International Court of Justice issued an advisory opinion that the wall Israel built on Palestinian territory was illegal. In 2005, a majority of Palestinian civil society groups and organizations organized together in protest against Israels violations of Palestinian human rights. These organizations have called for non-violent tactics of boycotts, divestments, and sanctions against Israeli academic and cultural institutions. As with South Africa, Israels system of racial discrimination, at all institutional levels, constitutes apartheid as recognized by international law under the 2002 Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court.
> 
> The American Studies Association is one of several academic associations that have been asked to participate in a boycott of Israeli academic institutions. The Association for Asian American Studies already voted in Spring 2013 to support this boycott.
> 
> What does the Academic Boycott mean for the ASA? | American Studies Association
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the actual resolution that is in the news and was recently passed by the American Studies Association, from their very own website.
> 
> "Whereas the American Studies Association is committed to the pursuit of social justice, to the struggle against all forms of racism, including anti-semitism, discrimination, and xenophobia, and to solidarity with aggrieved peoples in the United States and in the world;
> 
> Whereas the United States plays a significant role in enabling the Israeli occupation of Palestine and the expansion of illegal settlements and the Wall in violation of international law, as well as in supporting the systematic discrimination against Palestinians, which has had documented devastating impact on the overall well-being, the exercise of political and human rights, the freedom of movement, and the educational opportunities of Palestinians;
> 
> Whereas there is no effective or substantive academic freedom for Palestinian students and scholars under conditions of Israeli occupation, and Israeli institutions of higher learning are a party to Israeli state policies that violate human rights and negatively impact the working conditions of Palestinian scholars and students;
> 
> Whereas the American Studies Association is cognizant of Israeli scholars and students who are critical of Israeli state policies and who support the international boycott, divestment, and sanctions (BDS) movement under conditions of isolation and threat of sanction;
> 
> Whereas the American Studies Association is dedicated to the right of students and scholars to pursue education and research without undue state interference, repression, and military violence, and in keeping with the spirit of its previous statements supports the right of students and scholars to intellectual freedom and to political dissent as citizens and scholars;
> 
> It is resolved that the American Studies Association (ASA) endorses and will honor the call of Palestinian civil society for a boycott of Israeli academic institutions.* It is also resolved that the ASA supports the protected rights of students and scholars everywhere to engage in research and public speaking about Israel-Palestine and in support of the boycott, divestment, and sanctions (BDS) movement."
> 
> American Studies Association Resolution on Academic Boycott of Israel | American Studies Association
Click to expand...





 Which being racist and anti semitic is actually against International law and the Geneva conventions. So what do you have to say about your criminal behaviour in inciting racial hatred and religious intolerance. Don't ever come to the UK as you will be arrested on these charges, and the same goes for France.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The boycott is not racist or anti semitic.

It is a direct  response to Israel's actions in Palestine that she carries out in her Occupation in Palestine


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What Geneva Convention provision is violated?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

A poster slinging out lies supported by nothing proves nothing through the lies he posts.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is the actual resolution that is in the news and was recently passed by the american studies association, from their very own website.
> 
> "whereas the american studies association is committed to the pursuit of social justice, to the struggle against all forms of racism, including anti-semitism, discrimination, and xenophobia, and to solidarity with aggrieved peoples in the united states and in the world;
> 
> whereas the united states plays a significant role in enabling the israeli occupation of palestine and the expansion of illegal settlements and the wall in violation of international law, as well as in supporting the systematic discrimination against palestinians, which has had documented devastating impact on the overall well-being, the exercise of political and human rights, the freedom of movement, and the educational opportunities of palestinians;
> 
> whereas there is no effective or substantive academic freedom for palestinian students and scholars under conditions of israeli occupation, and israeli institutions of higher learning are a party to israeli state policies that violate human rights and negatively impact the working conditions of palestinian scholars and students;
> 
> whereas the american studies association is cognizant of israeli scholars and students who are critical of israeli state policies and who support the international boycott, divestment, and sanctions (bds) movement under conditions of isolation and threat of sanction;
> 
> whereas the american studies association is dedicated to the right of students and scholars to pursue education and research without undue state interference, repression, and military violence, and in keeping with the spirit of its previous statements supports the right of students and scholars to intellectual freedom and to political dissent as citizens and scholars;
> 
> it is resolved that the american studies association (asa) endorses and will honor the call of palestinian civil society for a boycott of israeli academic institutions.* it is also resolved that the asa supports the protected rights of students and scholars everywhere to engage in research and public speaking about israel-palestine and in support of the boycott, divestment, and sanctions (bds) movement."
> 
> american studies association resolution on academic boycott of israel | american studies association
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very two faced aren't they as they scream for free speech and intellectual freedom then attempt to block free speech and intellectual freedom when it originates in israel.
> 
> It is a neo marxist front funded by the communists that are using disinformation and racism to forment trouble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are mistaken.
> 
> They do not boycott Israel academics.
Click to expand...




 YES THEY DO and it is against International law to do so. It is just that they are trying to do because the Jews are identifying new compounds and medical breakthroughs that will help the world. They are also heavily involved in new fuels that are not reliant on hydrocarbons.


----------



## GISMYS

BIBLE PROPHECY WE SEE READY FOR TODAY! All nations go against Israel at the Battle of Armageddon.

1.God will judge all nations because all nations have gone against Israel.

2.Joel 3:2  I will also gather all nations, and will bring them down into the valley of Jehoshaphat, and will plead with them there for my people and for my heritage Israel, whom they have scattered among the nations, and parted my land.

3.Amos 9:9  For, lo, I will command, and I will sift the house of Israel among all nations, like as corn is sifted in a sieve, yet shall not the least grain fall upon the earth.

4.Zechariah 14:2  For I will gather all nations against Jerusalem to battle; and the city shall be taken, and the houses rifled, and the women ravished; and half of the city shall go forth into captivity, and the residue of the people shall not be cut off from the city.

5.Matthew 24:9  Then shall they deliver you up to be afflicted, and shall kill you: and ye shall be hated of all nations for my name's sake.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The boycott is not racist or anti semitic.
> 
> It is a direct  response to Israel's actions in Palestine that she carries out in her Occupation in Palestine





 As your reply shows it is racist and anti semitic, as you refuse to allow Israel to defend its citizens from HoAP terrorist attacks.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What Geneva Convention provision is violated?




 That of inciting violence against the civilians of a country by terrorism.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A poster slinging out lies supported by nothing proves nothing through the lies he posts.




 Like you do when asked to provide the evince of MJB's slander of Jesus, the whole board is still waiting for your proof


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> very two faced aren't they as they scream for free speech and intellectual freedom then attempt to block free speech and intellectual freedom when it originates in israel.
> 
> It is a neo marxist front funded by the communists that are using disinformation and racism to forment trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are mistaken.
> 
> They do not boycott Israel academics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES THEY DO and it is against International law to do so. It is just that they are trying to do because the Jews are identifying new compounds and medical breakthroughs that will help the world. They are also heavily involved in new fuels that are not reliant on hydrocarbons.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxvhIdAWhLw]The Scholars: Noura Erakat Part 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered any comprehensive reading from 1920.. All the immigrants to Palestine were Bolsheviks.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter...
> 
> The lingering aftereffects are modest, at best...
> 
> And, of course, Bolshevism was merely a proto-Soviet pseudo-philosophy whose successor system withered on the vine some 70 years later...
> 
> The flood of Holocaust refugees in the late 1940s pretty much leveled the playing field, in that respect...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They had no choice.. With the rise of Nazism Western European Jews needed a sanctuary. Pity they were not kinder to the locals.
Click to expand...

Pity the Arab animals massacred the ancient LOCAL Jews of Hebron in 1929. 

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=RVUptVOvH6A]92 Year Old Palestinian Woman Palestinians Should Massacre Jews Like We Massacred Them in Hebron - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Roudy

As we can see there is a big movement banning the ASA from American universities and many more are jumping on board. Looks like they've recognized BDS for what it is. 

Jihad Sherri is going up shit river without any paddles.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> They had no choice.. With the rise of Nazism Western European Jews needed a sanctuary. Pity they were not kinder to the locals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pity the locals weren't nicer to the Jews who were already living there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 1920 the first to organize and protest the influx of European Jews were Christian and Jewish Arabs. Hard fact that the newcomers were about free love and immodesty...  Bolsheviks who offended every single aspect of the culture.
> 
> They weren't Zionists.. they were revolutionary Bolsheviks.
> 
> Time to own your history that came out of the progroms and ghettos of Eastern Europe and the Ukraine.
> 
> There were riots in the streets between various socialist groups.. expousing Lenin or Marx or Trotsky.. which the Arabs.. Christian, Muslim and Jew had NEVER heard of.
Click to expand...

What are you blabbering now?. I love how these morons keep outing their foot in their mouth.


----------



## Sally

Roudy said:


> As we can see there is a big movement banning the ASA from American universities and many more are jumping in board. Looks like they've recognized BDS for what it is.
> 
> Jihad Sherri is going up shit river without any paddles.



Even the Los Angeles City Council voted against this BDS movement.

L.A. City Council passes anti-BDS resolution | Jewish Telegraphic Agency


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Only in the minds of Zionists.






Roudy said:


> As we can see there is a big movement banning the ASA from American universities and many more are jumping on board. Looks like they've recognized BDS for what it is.
> 
> Jihad Sherri is going up shit river without any paddles.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

BDS is growing and growing and growing.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The events in these Scriptures all already happened and are in the past.




GISMYS said:


> BIBLE PROPHECY WE SEE READY FOR TODAY! All nations go against Israel at the Battle of Armageddon.
> 
> 1.God will judge all nations because all nations have gone against Israel.
> 
> 2.Joel 3:2  I will also gather all nations, and will bring them down into the valley of Jehoshaphat, and will plead with them there for my people and for my heritage Israel, whom they have scattered among the nations, and parted my land.
> 
> 3.Amos 9:9  For, lo, I will command, and I will sift the house of Israel among all nations, like as corn is sifted in a sieve, yet shall not the least grain fall upon the earth.
> 
> 4.Zechariah 14:2  For I will gather all nations against Jerusalem to battle; and the city shall be taken, and the houses rifled, and the women ravished; and half of the city shall go forth into captivity, and the residue of the people shall not be cut off from the city.
> T
> 5.Matthew 24:9  Then shall they deliver you up to be afflicted, and shall kill you: and ye shall be hated of all nations for my name's sake.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Only in the minds of Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we can see there is a big movement banning the ASA from American universities and many more are jumping on board. Looks like they've recognized BDS for what it is.
> 
> Jihad Sherri is going up shit river without any paddles.
Click to expand...

You have no idea, as usual. It looks like the days of the BDS (Bowel Discharge Movement) are numbered. It has been exposed for what it is and has been Blacklisted in almost all the major universities!  The great thing about this is that so many universities are joining every day, that pretty soon the BDS will be outlawed on any US university campus!

There is a God.

The American Studies Association's BDS Resolution | The Louis D. Brandeis Center Blog

The ASA&#8217;s New Image
 The ASA Was the Biggest Loser

In the end, the ASA is the biggest loser, and this outcome will not be lost on other associations.  For its efforts, the ASA is now publicly mocked, ridiculed and condemned, even by some of its own members and past presidents, as well as by major scholars and numerous university presidents.  Even those who do not discern anti-Semitism in the ASA resolution nevertheless perceive a violation of academic freedom.  The American Association of University Professors announced that the boycott would violate the academic freedom &#8220;not only of Israeli scholars but also of American scholars who might be pressured to comply with it.&#8221;  More importantly, perhaps, the ASA has now lost any scholarly reputation that it might previously have had and is now seen as a largely political institution.

Four universities have already terminated their institutional memberships in the ASA.  Penn State Harrisburg was the first to cut its formal ties, followed by Brandeis University, Indiana University at Bloomington, and Kenyon College.  These four institutions should be honored for their leadership.

In short order, over sixty universities have issued strong statements rejecting the ASA&#8217;s actions.   Professor William A. Jacobson compiled this list of institutions that have denounced the ASA boycott:

American University (D.C.)
Birmingham Southern College
Boston University
Bowdon College
Brandeis University
Brooklyn College, CUNY
Brown University
Case Western Reserve University
Cornell University
Dickinson College
Duke University
Florida International University
Fordham University
George Washington University
Hamilton College
Harvard University
Haverford College
Indiana University
Johns Hopkins University
Kenyon College
Lehigh University
Massachusetts Institute of Technology
Michigan State
Middlebury College
New York University
Northwestern University
Ohio State
Princeton University
Purdue University
Rhode Island College
Rutgers University
Smith College
Stanford University
The City University of New York
Trinity College (CT)
Tufts University
Tulane University
University of Alabama System
University of California System
University of California-Berkeley
University of California-Irvine
University of California-San Diego
University of Chicago
University of Cincinnati
University of Connecticut
University of Delaware
University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign
University of Kansas
University of Maryland
University of Maryland &#8211; Baltimore County
University of Miami
University of Michigan
University of Pennsylvania
University of Pittsburgh
University of Southern California
University of Texas-Austin
Washington University in St. Louis
Wesleyan University
Willamette University
Yale University
Yeshiva University

Other Universities May (and Should) Cut Ties

More universities may, and should, cut their institutional memberships with ASA.  As former Harvard University President Lawrence Summers has cogently argued,  &#8220;My hope would be that responsible university leaders will become very reluctant to see their university&#8217;s funds used to finance faculty membership and faculty travel to an association that is showing itself not to be a scholarly association but really more of a political tool.&#8221;

 The Courts May Have the Final Say

The ASA may be held accountable in other ways too.  Its resolution has, to say the least, pushed the legal envelope with respect to anti-boycott laws.  Several groups, including the Louis D. Brandeis Center, are contemplating taking legal action against the association.  Anti-Israel boycotts may violate federal anti-boycott law, as well as the laws of some states, such as Section 296(13) of New York&#8217;s Human Rights&#8217; Law, and localities.  The ASA, and other institutions that adopt such boycott resolutions, should not be surprised to find themselves in court.

In addition, the BDS resolution may jeopardize the ASA&#8217;s tax-exempt status with the Internal Revenue Service, since it is arguably a political activity outside of the ASA&#8217;s mission.  The ASA is on notice that its tax-exempt status may soon be challenged.

Update: Georgetown University has informed us that they do not have an institutional membership in the ASA and that they have issued a statement criticizing the ASA&#8217;s action.  We have heard from Columbia University faculty that both Columbia and Barnard have also issued statements criticizing the ASA&#8217;s resolution.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What international law does BDS violate?

Be specific.



Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> very two faced aren't they as they scream for free speech and intellectual freedom then attempt to block free speech and intellectual freedom when it originates in israel.
> 
> It is a neo marxist front funded by the communists that are using disinformation and racism to forment trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are mistaken.
> 
> They do not boycott Israel academics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES THEY DO and it is against International law to do so. It is just that they are trying to do because the Jews are identifying new compounds and medical breakthroughs that will help the world. They are also heavily involved in new fuels that are not reliant on hydrocarbons.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

BDS is growing in the toilet. Looks like the sewer aka Sherri's mouth is backed up.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BDS is growing and growing and growing.



Say, did you or any of the Iranian gang helping you to post get any sleep last night?  It seems one of you was posting during the bewitching hours when most people in Arkansas would be fast asleep.  Makes one wonder if you are on the payroll of the Head Ayatollah to give up your beauty sleep.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> 1) "_Who is calling for the boycott? This boycott is called for by Palestinian civil society..._"


When guns and bullets and suicide bombs and rockets don't work, try to sucker some of the world into a boycott, in the forlorn hope it will do some harm...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

lol

So funny, this article you keep spamming.

ZIONISTS are shitting their pants over BDS.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only in the minds of Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we can see there is a big movement banning the ASA from American universities and many more are jumping on board. Looks like they've recognized BDS for what it is.
> 
> Jihad Sherri is going up shit river without any paddles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea, as usual. It looks like the days of the BDS (Bowel Discharge Movement) are numbered. It has been exposed for what it is and has been Blacklisted in almost all the major universities!  The great thing about this is that so many universities are joining every day, that pretty soon the BDS will be outlawed on any US university campus!
> 
> There is a God.
> 
> The American Studies Association's BDS Resolution | The Louis D. Brandeis Center Blog
> 
> The ASAs New Image
> The ASA Was the Biggest Loser
> 
> In the end, the ASA is the biggest loser, and this outcome will not be lost on other associations.  For its efforts, the ASA is now publicly mocked, ridiculed and condemned, even by some of its own members and past presidents, as well as by major scholars and numerous university presidents.  Even those who do not discern anti-Semitism in the ASA resolution nevertheless perceive a violation of academic freedom.  The American Association of University Professors announced that the boycott would violate the academic freedom not only of Israeli scholars but also of American scholars who might be pressured to comply with it.  More importantly, perhaps, the ASA has now lost any scholarly reputation that it might previously have had and is now seen as a largely political institution.
> 
> Four universities have already terminated their institutional memberships in the ASA.  Penn State Harrisburg was the first to cut its formal ties, followed by Brandeis University, Indiana University at Bloomington, and Kenyon College.  These four institutions should be honored for their leadership.
> 
> In short order, over sixty universities have issued strong statements rejecting the ASAs actions.   Professor William A. Jacobson compiled this list of institutions that have denounced the ASA boycott:
> 
> American University (D.C.)
> Birmingham Southern College
> Boston University
> Bowdon College
> Brandeis University
> Brooklyn College, CUNY
> Brown University
> Case Western Reserve University
> Cornell University
> Dickinson College
> Duke University
> Florida International University
> Fordham University
> George Washington University
> Hamilton College
> Harvard University
> Haverford College
> Indiana University
> Johns Hopkins University
> Kenyon College
> Lehigh University
> Massachusetts Institute of Technology
> Michigan State
> Middlebury College
> New York University
> Northwestern University
> Ohio State
> Princeton University
> Purdue University
> Rhode Island College
> Rutgers University
> Smith College
> Stanford University
> The City University of New York
> Trinity College (CT)
> Tufts University
> Tulane University
> University of Alabama System
> University of California System
> University of California-Berkeley
> University of California-Irvine
> University of California-San Diego
> University of Chicago
> University of Cincinnati
> University of Connecticut
> University of Delaware
> University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign
> University of Kansas
> University of Maryland
> University of Maryland  Baltimore County
> University of Miami
> University of Michigan
> University of Pennsylvania
> University of Pittsburgh
> University of Southern California
> University of Texas-Austin
> Washington University in St. Louis
> Wesleyan University
> Willamette University
> Yale University
> Yeshiva University
> 
> Other Universities May (and Should) Cut Ties
> 
> More universities may, and should, cut their institutional memberships with ASA.  As former Harvard University President Lawrence Summers has cogently argued,  My hope would be that responsible university leaders will become very reluctant to see their universitys funds used to finance faculty membership and faculty travel to an association that is showing itself not to be a scholarly association but really more of a political tool.
> 
> The Courts May Have the Final Say
> 
> The ASA may be held accountable in other ways too.  Its resolution has, to say the least, pushed the legal envelope with respect to anti-boycott laws.  Several groups, including the Louis D. Brandeis Center, are contemplating taking legal action against the association.  Anti-Israel boycotts may violate federal anti-boycott law, as well as the laws of some states, such as Section 296(13) of New Yorks Human Rights Law, and localities.  The ASA, and other institutions that adopt such boycott resolutions, should not be surprised to find themselves in court.
> 
> In addition, the BDS resolution may jeopardize the ASAs tax-exempt status with the Internal Revenue Service, since it is arguably a political activity outside of the ASAs mission.  The ASA is on notice that its tax-exempt status may soon be challenged.
> 
> MLA is Next
> 
> Sadly, the ASA is not alone.  Despite the troubles that the ASA has brought upon itself, other academic associations are considering similar action.  The Modern Language Association (MLA) is next in line.  In its upcoming conference, the MLA is considering an anti-Israel motion.  While not technically a BDS resolution, the MLAs more narrowly crafted resolution also reflects antipathy towards the Jewish state.
> 
> 
> Update: Georgetown University has informed us that they do not have an institutional membership in the ASA and that they have issued a statement criticizing the ASAs action.  We have heard from Columbia University faculty that both Columbia and Barnard have also issued statements criticizing the ASAs resolution.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is growing and growing and growing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say, did you or any of the Iranian gang helping you to post get any sleep last night?  It seems one of you was posting during the bewitching hours when most people in Arkansas would be fast asleep.  Makes one wonder if you are on the payroll of the Head Ayatollah to give up your beauty sleep.
Click to expand...

Or based out of Tehran...

Or Gaza...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Major US Academic Association Endorses Academic Boycott of Israel" on YouTube


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> lol
> 
> So funny, this article you keep spamming.
> 
> ZIONISTS are shitting their pants over BDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only in the minds of Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea, as usual. It looks like the days of the BDS (Bowel Discharge Movement) are numbered. It has been exposed for what it is and has been Blacklisted in almost all the major universities!  The great thing about this is that so many universities are joining every day, that pretty soon the BDS will be outlawed on any US university campus!
> 
> There is a God.
> 
> The American Studies Association's BDS Resolution | The Louis D. Brandeis Center Blog
> 
> The ASAs New Image
> The ASA Was the Biggest Loser
> 
> In the end, the ASA is the biggest loser, and this outcome will not be lost on other associations.  For its efforts, the ASA is now publicly mocked, ridiculed and condemned, even by some of its own members and past presidents, as well as by major scholars and numerous university presidents.  Even those who do not discern anti-Semitism in the ASA resolution nevertheless perceive a violation of academic freedom.  The American Association of University Professors announced that the boycott would violate the academic freedom not only of Israeli scholars but also of American scholars who might be pressured to comply with it.  More importantly, perhaps, the ASA has now lost any scholarly reputation that it might previously have had and is now seen as a largely political institution.
> 
> Four universities have already terminated their institutional memberships in the ASA.  Penn State Harrisburg was the first to cut its formal ties, followed by Brandeis University, Indiana University at Bloomington, and Kenyon College.  These four institutions should be honored for their leadership.
> 
> In short order, over sixty universities have issued strong statements rejecting the ASAs actions.   Professor William A. Jacobson compiled this list of institutions that have denounced the ASA boycott:
> 
> American University (D.C.)
> Birmingham Southern College
> Boston University
> Bowdon College
> Brandeis University
> Brooklyn College, CUNY
> Brown University
> Case Western Reserve University
> Cornell University
> Dickinson College
> Duke University
> Florida International University
> Fordham University
> George Washington University
> Hamilton College
> Harvard University
> Haverford College
> Indiana University
> Johns Hopkins University
> Kenyon College
> Lehigh University
> Massachusetts Institute of Technology
> Michigan State
> Middlebury College
> New York University
> Northwestern University
> Ohio State
> Princeton University
> Purdue University
> Rhode Island College
> Rutgers University
> Smith College
> Stanford University
> The City University of New York
> Trinity College (CT)
> Tufts University
> Tulane University
> University of Alabama System
> University of California System
> University of California-Berkeley
> University of California-Irvine
> University of California-San Diego
> University of Chicago
> University of Cincinnati
> University of Connecticut
> University of Delaware
> University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign
> University of Kansas
> University of Maryland
> University of Maryland  Baltimore County
> University of Miami
> University of Michigan
> University of Pennsylvania
> University of Pittsburgh
> University of Southern California
> University of Texas-Austin
> Washington University in St. Louis
> Wesleyan University
> Willamette University
> Yale University
> Yeshiva University
> 
> Other Universities May (and Should) Cut Ties
> 
> More universities may, and should, cut their institutional memberships with ASA.  As former Harvard University President Lawrence Summers has cogently argued,  My hope would be that responsible university leaders will become very reluctant to see their universitys funds used to finance faculty membership and faculty travel to an association that is showing itself not to be a scholarly association but really more of a political tool.
> 
> The Courts May Have the Final Say
> 
> The ASA may be held accountable in other ways too.  Its resolution has, to say the least, pushed the legal envelope with respect to anti-boycott laws.  Several groups, including the Louis D. Brandeis Center, are contemplating taking legal action against the association.  Anti-Israel boycotts may violate federal anti-boycott law, as well as the laws of some states, such as Section 296(13) of New Yorks Human Rights Law, and localities.  The ASA, and other institutions that adopt such boycott resolutions, should not be surprised to find themselves in court.
> 
> In addition, the BDS resolution may jeopardize the ASAs tax-exempt status with the Internal Revenue Service, since it is arguably a political activity outside of the ASAs mission.  The ASA is on notice that its tax-exempt status may soon be challenged.
> 
> MLA is Next
> 
> Sadly, the ASA is not alone.  Despite the troubles that the ASA has brought upon itself, other academic associations are considering similar action.  The Modern Language Association (MLA) is next in line.  In its upcoming conference, the MLA is considering an anti-Israel motion.  While not technically a BDS resolution, the MLAs more narrowly crafted resolution also reflects antipathy towards the Jewish state.
> 
> 
> Update: Georgetown University has informed us that they do not have an institutional membership in the ASA and that they have issued a statement criticizing the ASAs action.  We have heard from Columbia University faculty that both Columbia and Barnard have also issued statements criticizing the ASAs resolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Bills are being passed against the BDS as we are speaking, and there is a huge anti BDS movement across all US campuses. The shit is actually in your mouth.


----------



## Roudy

*BDS is going...*


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "_lol So funny..._"


A bunch of academics, very few of them actually on the decision-making boards of a variety of US universities, decide to sever ties with their Israeli counterparts?

That and $3.50 will get you a cup of coffee at Starbucks.

Doesn't mean diddly-squat.

And, if a variety of States (*and Alumni*) threaten to pull funding or delay the release of funds to schools participating in any academic boycott, as we see unfolding in New York State at the moment, the various Boards of Directors of those schools will shit their pants and lift their participation in any such pissant boycott faster than the speed of light.

And, in cases where a school's boycott participation is left untouched and operative...

It still doesn't mean diddly squat.

Zero impact.

Other than to make 'em look like jackasses.

Doesn't mean shit.


----------



## aris2chat

GISMYS said:


> BIBLE PROPHECY WE SEE READY FOR TODAY! All nations go against Israel at the Battle of Armageddon.
> 
> 1.God will judge all nations because all nations have gone against Israel.
> 
> 2.Joel 3:2  I will also gather all nations, and will bring them down into the valley of Jehoshaphat, and will plead with them there for my people and for my heritage Israel, whom they have scattered among the nations, and parted my land.
> 
> 3.Amos 9:9  For, lo, I will command, and I will sift the house of Israel among all nations, like as corn is sifted in a sieve, yet shall not the least grain fall upon the earth.
> 
> 4.Zechariah 14:2  For I will gather all nations against Jerusalem to battle; and the city shall be taken, and the houses rifled, and the women ravished; and half of the city shall go forth into captivity, and the residue of the people shall not be cut off from the city.
> 
> 5.Matthew 24:9  Then shall they deliver you up to be afflicted, and shall kill you: and ye shall be hated of all nations for my name's sake.




Oh goody, another thumper


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Major US Academic Association Endorses Academic Boycott of Israel" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oShFbg-vQ6w&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Harvard, Yale, MIT, Stanford, USC, Princeton, Duke, Brown, etc. even UC Berkley have all joined the anti BDS movement!  Glory glory hallelujah.

****
Four universities have already terminated their institutional memberships in the ASA.  Penn State Harrisburg was the first to cut its formal ties, followed by Brandeis University, Indiana University at Bloomington, and Kenyon College.  These four institutions should be honored for their leadership.

In short order, over sixty universities have issued strong statements rejecting the ASA&#8217;s actions.   Professor William A. Jacobson compiled this list of institutions that have denounced the ASA boycott:

American University (D.C.)
Birmingham Southern College
Boston University
Bowdon College
Brandeis University
Brooklyn College, CUNY
Brown University
Case Western Reserve University
Cornell University
Dickinson College
Duke University
Florida International University
Fordham University
George Washington University
Hamilton College
Harvard University
Haverford College
Indiana University
Johns Hopkins University
Kenyon College
Lehigh University
Massachusetts Institute of Technology
Michigan State
Middlebury College
New York University
Northwestern University
Ohio State
Princeton University
Purdue University
Rhode Island College
Rutgers University
Smith College
Stanford University
The City University of New York
Trinity College (CT)
Tufts University
Tulane University
University of Alabama System
University of California System
University of California-Berkeley
University of California-Irvine
University of California-San Diego
University of Chicago
University of Cincinnati
University of Connecticut
University of Delaware
University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign
University of Kansas
University of Maryland
University of Maryland &#8211; Baltimore County
University of Miami
University of Michigan
University of Pennsylvania
University of Pittsburgh
University of Southern California
University of Texas-Austin
Washington University in St. Louis
Wesleyan University
Willamette University
Yale University
Yeshiva University


----------



## Kondor3

aris2chat said:


> "..._Oh goody, another thumper_"








They're a pain in the ass and an embarrassment, even for many _People of Faith_...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

lol

This is an academic organization, they can freely decide to boycott educational organizations in Israel supporting an Occupation and human rights abuses that violate international law.

Do you desire Freedom of Speech be taken from us?




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> So funny, this article you keep spamming.
> 
> ZIONISTS are shitting their pants over BDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea, as usual. It looks like the days of the BDS (Bowel Discharge Movement) are numbered. It has been exposed for what it is and has been Blacklisted in almost all the major universities!  The great thing about this is that so many universities are joining every day, that pretty soon the BDS will be outlawed on any US university campus!
> 
> There is a God.
> 
> The American Studies Association's BDS Resolution | The Louis D. Brandeis Center Blog
> 
> The ASAs New Image
> The ASA Was the Biggest Loser
> 
> In the end, the ASA is the biggest loser, and this outcome will not be lost on other associations.  For its efforts, the ASA is now publicly mocked, ridiculed and condemned, even by some of its own members and past presidents, as well as by major scholars and numerous university presidents.  Even those who do not discern anti-Semitism in the ASA resolution nevertheless perceive a violation of academic freedom.  The American Association of University Professors announced that the boycott would violate the academic freedom not only of Israeli scholars but also of American scholars who might be pressured to comply with it.  More importantly, perhaps, the ASA has now lost any scholarly reputation that it might previously have had and is now seen as a largely political institution.
> 
> Four universities have already terminated their institutional memberships in the ASA.  Penn State Harrisburg was the first to cut its formal ties, followed by Brandeis University, Indiana University at Bloomington, and Kenyon College.  These four institutions should be honored for their leadership.
> 
> In short order, over sixty universities have issued strong statements rejecting the ASAs actions.   Professor William A. Jacobson compiled this list of institutions that have denounced the ASA boycott:
> 
> American University (D.C.)
> Birmingham Southern College
> Boston University
> Bowdon College
> Brandeis University
> Brooklyn College, CUNY
> Brown University
> Case Western Reserve University
> Cornell University
> Dickinson College
> Duke University
> Florida International University
> Fordham University
> George Washington University
> Hamilton College
> Harvard University
> Haverford College
> Indiana University
> Johns Hopkins University
> Kenyon College
> Lehigh University
> Massachusetts Institute of Technology
> Michigan State
> Middlebury College
> New York University
> Northwestern University
> Ohio State
> Princeton University
> Purdue University
> Rhode Island College
> Rutgers University
> Smith College
> Stanford University
> The City University of New York
> Trinity College (CT)
> Tufts University
> Tulane University
> University of Alabama System
> University of California System
> University of California-Berkeley
> University of California-Irvine
> University of California-San Diego
> University of Chicago
> University of Cincinnati
> University of Connecticut
> University of Delaware
> University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign
> University of Kansas
> University of Maryland
> University of Maryland  Baltimore County
> University of Miami
> University of Michigan
> University of Pennsylvania
> University of Pittsburgh
> University of Southern California
> University of Texas-Austin
> Washington University in St. Louis
> Wesleyan University
> Willamette University
> Yale University
> Yeshiva University
> 
> Other Universities May (and Should) Cut Ties
> 
> More universities may, and should, cut their institutional memberships with ASA.  As former Harvard University President Lawrence Summers has cogently argued,  My hope would be that responsible university leaders will become very reluctant to see their universitys funds used to finance faculty membership and faculty travel to an association that is showing itself not to be a scholarly association but really more of a political tool.
> 
> The Courts May Have the Final Say
> 
> The ASA may be held accountable in other ways too.  Its resolution has, to say the least, pushed the legal envelope with respect to anti-boycott laws.  Several groups, including the Louis D. Brandeis Center, are contemplating taking legal action against the association.  Anti-Israel boycotts may violate federal anti-boycott law, as well as the laws of some states, such as Section 296(13) of New Yorks Human Rights Law, and localities.  The ASA, and other institutions that adopt such boycott resolutions, should not be surprised to find themselves in court.
> 
> In addition, the BDS resolution may jeopardize the ASAs tax-exempt status with the Internal Revenue Service, since it is arguably a political activity outside of the ASAs mission.  The ASA is on notice that its tax-exempt status may soon be challenged.
> 
> MLA is Next
> 
> Sadly, the ASA is not alone.  Despite the troubles that the ASA has brought upon itself, other academic associations are considering similar action.  The Modern Language Association (MLA) is next in line.  In its upcoming conference, the MLA is considering an anti-Israel motion.  While not technically a BDS resolution, the MLAs more narrowly crafted resolution also reflects antipathy towards the Jewish state.
> 
> 
> Update: Georgetown University has informed us that they do not have an institutional membership in the ASA and that they have issued a statement criticizing the ASAs action.  We have heard from Columbia University faculty that both Columbia and Barnard have also issued statements criticizing the ASAs resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bills are being passed against the BDS as we are speaking, and there is a huge anti BDS movement across all US campuses. The shit is actually in your mouth.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

More Zionist lies.




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Major US Academic Association Endorses Academic Boycott of Israel" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oShFbg-vQ6w&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> Harvard, Yale, MIT, Stanford, USC, Princeton, Duke, Brown, etc. even UC Berkley have all joined the anti BDS movement!  Glory glory hallelujah.
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> More Zionist lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Major US Academic Association Endorses Academic Boycott of Israel" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oShFbg-vQ6w&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> Harvard, Yale, MIT, Stanford, USC, Princeton, Duke, Brown, etc. even UC Berkley have all joined the anti BDS movement!  Glory glory hallelujah.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



you are only deluding yourself


----------



## Sally

Kondor3 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is growing and growing and growing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say, did you or any of the Iranian gang helping you to post get any sleep last night?  It seems one of you was posting during the bewitching hours when most people in Arkansas would be fast asleep.  Makes one wonder if you are on the payroll of the Head Ayatollah to give up your beauty sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or based out of Tehran...
> 
> Or Gaza...
Click to expand...


There probably is a cell in Arkansas.  After all, so many of the Iranians left Iran after the Revolution, so maybe the Ayatollahs convinced some others to leave also and become cells in the U.S.  Meanwhile, when schools like MIT, where really intelligent people attend, are against this boycott, you know the boycott is wrong.  However, the next time we are in a department store shopping for clothing, let's check the labels and bypass any clothings coming from Muslim countries where there is so much intolerance against the religious rights of others.

MIT Head Rejects ASA's Boycott of Israel - News from America - News - Israel National News


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "The Case for Cultural & Academic Boycott of Israel with intro by Ken Loach" on YouTube


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> lol
> 
> This is an academic organization, they can freely decide to boycott educational organizations in Israel supporting an Occupation and human rights abuses that violate international law.
> 
> Do you desire Freedom of Speech be taken from us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> So funny, this article you keep spamming.
> 
> ZIONISTS are shitting their pants over BDS.
> 
> 
> 
> Bills are being passed against the BDS as we are speaking, and there is a huge anti BDS movement across all US campuses. The shit is actually in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

BDS is the one trying to stifle free speech. That's why all the major universities have stood up against it. This isn't some Islamic Hamas shithole where Muslims get to dictate to people, got it?  Ha ha ha.   

I look forward to BDS being an outlawed organization in the next six months....INSHALLAH!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I'm jubilant as I watch BDS flourishing.




aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Zionist lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harvard, Yale, MIT, Stanford, USC, Princeton, Duke, Brown, etc. even UC Berkley have all joined the anti BDS movement!  Glory glory hallelujah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are only deluding yourself
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

Shaarona said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> socialistworker.org ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered any comprehensive reading from 1920.. All the immigrants to Palestine were Bolsheviks.
Click to expand...


Where is the documentation for this claim?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> More Zionist lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Major US Academic Association Endorses Academic Boycott of Israel" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oShFbg-vQ6w&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> Harvard, Yale, MIT, Stanford, USC, Princeton, Duke, Brown, etc. even UC Berkley have all joined the anti BDS movement!  Glory glory hallelujah.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Nope!  Can you read English?  DUMBASS! Ha ha ha. 

"Four universities have already terminated their institutional memberships in the ASA.  Penn State Harrisburg was the first to cut its formal ties, followed by Brandeis University, Indiana University at Bloomington, and Kenyon College.  These four institutions should be honored for their leadership.

In short order, over sixty universities have issued strong statements rejecting the ASA&#8217;s actions.   Professor William A. Jacobson compiled this list of institutions that have denounced the ASA boycott:

American University (D.C.)
Birmingham Southern College
Boston University
Bowdon College
Brandeis University
Brooklyn College, CUNY
Brown University
Case Western Reserve University
Cornell University
Dickinson College
Duke University
Florida International University
Fordham University
George Washington University
Hamilton College
Harvard University
Haverford College
Indiana University
Johns Hopkins University
Kenyon College
Lehigh University
Massachusetts Institute of Technology
Michigan State
Middlebury College
New York University
Northwestern University
Ohio State
Princeton University
Purdue University
Rhode Island College
Rutgers University
Smith College
Stanford University
The City University of New York
Trinity College (CT)
Tufts University
Tulane University
University of Alabama System
University of California System
University of California-Berkeley
University of California-Irvine
University of California-San Diego
University of Chicago
University of Cincinnati
University of Connecticut
University of Delaware
University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign
University of Kansas
University of Maryland
University of Maryland &#8211; Baltimore County
University of Miami
University of Michigan
University of Pennsylvania
University of Pittsburgh
University of Southern California
University of Texas-Austin
Washington University in St. Louis
Wesleyan University
Willamette University
Yale University
Yeshiva University"


----------



## Roudy

MHunterB said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> socialistworker.org ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered any comprehensive reading from 1920.. All the immigrants to Palestine were Bolsheviks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the documentation for this claim?
Click to expand...

Sharoona pulls facts out of heranus. It's one of Jupiter's moons. LOL


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I'm jubilant as I watch BDS flourishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Zionist lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are only deluding yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You're fucking crazy so it doesn't take much to make you jubilant or enraged, depending.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I'm jubilant as I watch BDS flourishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Zionist lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are only deluding yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Instead of obsessing over Israel, you and the rest of your Iranian gang should get out of the house now and then.  The fresh air will do wonders for all of you.   Maybe Mrs. Sherri and her gang should contact those Ayatollahs and tell them that the gang needs a vacation.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You cannot force people to.do business with Apartheid Regimes or associate with them, if they choose not to.

So, keep on pretending BDS is not here and not here to stay, Zionist boy. 

BDS is only growing stronger and stronger and stronger and will be around until the Apartheid Regime is dismantled. 




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> This is an academic organization, they can freely decide to boycott educational organizations in Israel supporting an Occupation and human rights abuses that violate international law.
> 
> Do you desire Freedom of Speech be taken from us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bills are being passed against the BDS as we are speaking, and there is a huge anti BDS movement across all US campuses. The shit is actually in your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BDS is the one trying to stifle free speech. That's why all the major universities have stood up against it. This isn't some Islamic Hamas shithole where Muslims get to dictate to people, got it?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> I look forward to BDS being an outlawed organization in the next six months....INSHALLAH!
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Sally said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say, did you or any of the Iranian gang helping you to post get any sleep last night?  It seems one of you was posting during the bewitching hours when most people in Arkansas would be fast asleep.  Makes one wonder if you are on the payroll of the Head Ayatollah to give up your beauty sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or based out of Tehran...
> 
> Or Gaza...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There probably is a cell in Arkansas.  After all, so many of the Iranians left Iran after the Revolution, so maybe the Ayatollahs convinced some others to leave also and become cells in the U.S.  Meanwhile, when schools like MIT, where really intelligent people attend, are against this boycott, you know the boycott is wrong.  However, the next time we are in a department store shopping for clothing, let's check the labels and bypass any clothings coming from Muslim countries where there is so much intolerance against the religious rights of others.
> 
> MIT Head Rejects ASA's Boycott of Israel - News from America - News - Israel National News
Click to expand...

You gotta understand, when a person is as mentally ill as Sherri is, it should come as no surprise that she doesn't get out very often.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Aris as always is posting and supporting nothing he says with sources or facts.
> 
> Some people have a conscience.



Yes, some do - but the l'il sherriliar isn't one of 'em!


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You cannot force people to.do business with Apartheid Regimes or associate with them, if they choose not to.
> 
> So, keep on pretending BDS is not here and not here to stay, Zionist boy.
> 
> BDS is only growing stronger and stronger and stronger and will be around until the Apartheid Regime is dismantled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> This is an academic organization, they can freely decide to boycott educational organizations in Israel supporting an Occupation and human rights abuses that violate international law.
> 
> Do you desire Freedom of Speech be taken from us?
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is the one trying to stifle free speech. That's why all the major universities have stood up against it. This isn't some Islamic Hamas shithole where Muslims get to dictate to people, got it?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> I look forward to BDS being an outlawed organization in the next six months....INSHALLAH!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No actually, US universities cannot be bullied by BDS, a Nazi like organization with ties to Islamists.  And clearly, the universities are standing up to it.

Now repeat after me...

Long Live The USA!


----------



## Kondor3

Posted on December 27, 2013 by brandeis

...

*In the end, the ASA is the biggest loser*, and this outcome will not be lost on other associations.  *For its efforts, the ASA is now publicly mocked, ridiculed and condemned*, even by some of its own members and past presidents, as well as by major scholars and numerous university presidents. Even those who do not discern anti-Semitism in the ASA resolution nevertheless perceive a violation of academic freedom.

The American Association of University Professors announced that the boycott would violate the academic freedom not only of Israeli scholars but also of American scholars who might be pressured to comply with it.  More importantly, perhaps, the ASA has now lost any scholarly reputation that it might previously have had and is now seen as a largely political institution.

*Four universities have already terminated their institutional memberships in the ASA*.  Penn State Harrisburg was the first to cut its formal ties, followed by Brandeis University, Indiana University at Bloomington, and Kenyon College.  These four institutions should be honored for their leadership.

*In short order, over sixty universities have issued strong statements rejecting the ASAs actions.*   Professor William A. Jacobson compiled this list of institutions that have denounced the ASA boycott:

American University (D.C.)
Birmingham Southern College
Boston University
Bowdon College
Brandeis University
Brooklyn College, CUNY
Brown University
Case Western Reserve University
Cornell University
Dickinson College
Duke University
Florida International University
Fordham University
George Washington University
Hamilton College
Harvard University
Haverford College
Indiana University
Johns Hopkins University
Kenyon College
Lehigh University
Massachusetts Institute of Technology
Michigan State
Middlebury College
New York University
Northwestern University
Ohio State
Princeton University
Purdue University
Rhode Island College
Rutgers University
Smith College
Stanford University
The City University of New York
Trinity College (CT)
Tufts University
Tulane University
University of Alabama System
University of California System
University of California-Berkeley
University of California-Irvine
University of California-San Diego
University of Chicago
University of Cincinnati
University of Connecticut
University of Delaware
University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign
University of Kansas
University of Maryland
University of Maryland  Baltimore County
University of Miami
University of Michigan
University of Pennsylvania
University of Pittsburgh
University of Southern California
University of Texas-Austin
Washington University in St. Louis
Wesleyan University
Willamette University
Yale University
Yeshiva University

3.  Other Universities May (and Should) Cut Ties

More universities may, and should, cut their institutional memberships with ASA.  As former Harvard University President Lawrence Summers has cogently argued,  *My hope would be that responsible university leaders will become very reluctant to see their universitys funds used to finance* faculty membership and faculty travel to an association that is showing itself not to be a scholarly association but really more of *a political tool.*

...

The American Studies Association's BDS Resolution | The Louis D. Brandeis Center Blog


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You cannot force people to.do business with Apartheid Regimes or associate with them, if they choose not to.
> 
> So, keep on pretending BDS is not here and not here to stay, Zionist boy.
> 
> BDS is only growing stronger and stronger and stronger and will be around until the Apartheid Regime is dismantled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> This is an academic organization, they can freely decide to boycott educational organizations in Israel supporting an Occupation and human rights abuses that violate international law.
> 
> Do you desire Freedom of Speech be taken from us?
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is the one trying to stifle free speech. That's why all the major universities have stood up against it. This isn't some Islamic Hamas shithole where Muslims get to dictate to people, got it?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> I look forward to BDS being an outlawed organization in the next six months....INSHALLAH!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sherri may I donate to the purchase of your suicide vest? 

Baz ke reedi, Jendeh? Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> Posted on December 27, 2013 by brandeis
> 
> ...
> 
> *In the end, the ASA is the biggest loser*, and this outcome will not be lost on other associations.  *For its efforts, the ASA is now publicly mocked, ridiculed and condemned*, even by some of its own members and past presidents, as well as by major scholars and numerous university presidents. Even those who do not discern anti-Semitism in the ASA resolution nevertheless perceive a violation of academic freedom.
> 
> The American Association of University Professors announced that the boycott would violate the academic freedom not only of Israeli scholars but also of American scholars who might be pressured to comply with it.  More importantly, perhaps, the ASA has now lost any scholarly reputation that it might previously have had and is now seen as a largely political institution.
> 
> *Four universities have already terminated their institutional memberships in the ASA*.  Penn State Harrisburg was the first to cut its formal ties, followed by Brandeis University, Indiana University at Bloomington, and Kenyon College.  These four institutions should be honored for their leadership.
> 
> *In short order, over sixty universities have issued strong statements rejecting the ASAs actions.*   Professor William A. Jacobson compiled this list of institutions that have denounced the ASA boycott:
> 
> American University (D.C.)
> Birmingham Southern College
> Boston University
> Bowdon College
> Brandeis University
> Brooklyn College, CUNY
> Brown University
> Case Western Reserve University
> Cornell University
> Dickinson College
> Duke University
> Florida International University
> Fordham University
> George Washington University
> Hamilton College
> Harvard University
> Haverford College
> Indiana University
> Johns Hopkins University
> Kenyon College
> Lehigh University
> Massachusetts Institute of Technology
> Michigan State
> Middlebury College
> New York University
> Northwestern University
> Ohio State
> Princeton University
> Purdue University
> Rhode Island College
> Rutgers University
> Smith College
> Stanford University
> The City University of New York
> Trinity College (CT)
> Tufts University
> Tulane University
> University of Alabama System
> University of California System
> University of California-Berkeley
> University of California-Irvine
> University of California-San Diego
> University of Chicago
> University of Cincinnati
> University of Connecticut
> University of Delaware
> University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign
> University of Kansas
> University of Maryland
> University of Maryland  Baltimore County
> University of Miami
> University of Michigan
> University of Pennsylvania
> University of Pittsburgh
> University of Southern California
> University of Texas-Austin
> Washington University in St. Louis
> Wesleyan University
> Willamette University
> Yale University
> Yeshiva University
> 
> 3.  Other Universities May (and Should) Cut Ties
> 
> More universities may, and should, cut their institutional memberships with ASA.  As former Harvard University President Lawrence Summers has cogently argued,  *My hope would be that responsible university leaders will become very reluctant to see their universitys funds used to finance* faculty membership and faculty travel to an association that is showing itself not to be a scholarly association but really more of *a political tool.*
> 
> ...
> 
> The American Studies Association's BDS Resolution | The Louis D. Brandeis Center Blog


And here's the kicker:

Going to court

The ASA may be held accountable in other ways too. Its resolution has, to say the least, pushed the legal envelope with respect to anti-boycott laws. *Several groups, including the Louis D. Brandeis Center, are contemplating taking legal action against the association. Anti-Israel boycotts may violate federal anti-boycott law, as well as the laws of some states, such as Section 296(13) of New York&#8217;s Human Rights&#8217; Law, and localities. The ASA, and other institutions that adopt such boycott resolutions, should not be surprised to find themselves in court.*

In addition, *the BDS resolution may jeopardize the ASA&#8217;s tax-exempt status with the Internal Revenue Service, since it is arguably a political activity outside of the ASA&#8217;s mission. The ASA is on notice that its tax-exempt status may soon be challenged.*

Update: Georgetown University has informed us that they do not have an institutional membership in the ASA and that they have issued a statement criticizing the ASA&#8217;s action. We have heard from Columbia University faculty that both Columbia and Barnard have also issued statements criticizing the ASA&#8217;s resolution.

*****

Ouch ouch ouch ouch......


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Wikipedia:*Nazism, known officially in German as National Socialism, is the totalitarian ideology and practices of the Nazi Party or National Socialist German Workers Party under Adolf Hitler, and the policies adopted by the dictatorial government of Nazi Germany from 1933 to 1945...In the 1930s, Nazism was not a monolithic movement, but rather a (mainly German) combination of various ideologies and philosophies which centered around nationalism, anti-communism, traditionalism and the importance of the ethnostate. Groups such as Strasserism and Black Front were part of the early Nazi movement. Their motivations were triggered over anger about the Treaty of Versailles, and what they considered to have been a Jewish/communist conspiracy to humiliate Germany at the end of the World War I. Germanys post-war ills were critical to the formation of the ideology and its criticisms of the post-war Weimar Republic...
> 
> Wikipedia:*Zionism is the international political movement that originally supported the reestablishment of a homeland for the Jewish people in the Land of Israel, the historical homeland of the Jews. Since the establishment of the State of Israel, the Zionist movement continues primarily to support it. Zionism is based on historical ties and religious traditions linking the Jewish people to the Land of Israel. Almost two millennia after the Jewish diaspora, the modern Zionist movement, beginning in the late 19thcentury, was mainly founded by secular Jews, largely as a response by Ashkenazi Jews to antisemitism across Europe, especially in Russia...
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/onede...rence-that-makes-a-difference-by-roger-tucker



https://sites.google.com/site/onedemocraticstatesite/Home/*the-holycause-and-historical-revisionism*

The filthmonger which the whore for HAMAS so slavishly parrots for its 'definitions' has collected a slew of 'revisionist history' blogstains and other hate sites pimping the lies of Nazi apologists.  *Sherrifilth supports Holocaust denial.*

And that font of "information", Roger Tucker, is apparently 'qualified' because he is a..............film director!   Maybe we should all consult our garbage-men for legal advice?
Roger Tucker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Roudy

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia:*Nazism, known officially in German as National Socialism, is the totalitarian ideology and practices of the Nazi Party or National Socialist German Workers Party under Adolf Hitler, and the policies adopted by the dictatorial government of Nazi Germany from 1933 to 1945...In the 1930s, Nazism was not a monolithic movement, but rather a (mainly German) combination of various ideologies and philosophies which centered around nationalism, anti-communism, traditionalism and the importance of the ethnostate. Groups such as Strasserism and Black Front were part of the early Nazi movement. Their motivations were triggered over anger about the Treaty of Versailles, and what they considered to have been a Jewish/communist conspiracy to humiliate Germany at the end of the World War I. Germanys post-war ills were critical to the formation of the ideology and its criticisms of the post-war Weimar Republic...
> 
> Wikipedia:*Zionism is the international political movement that originally supported the reestablishment of a homeland for the Jewish people in the Land of Israel, the historical homeland of the Jews. Since the establishment of the State of Israel, the Zionist movement continues primarily to support it. Zionism is based on historical ties and religious traditions linking the Jewish people to the Land of Israel. Almost two millennia after the Jewish diaspora, the modern Zionist movement, beginning in the late 19thcentury, was mainly founded by secular Jews, largely as a response by Ashkenazi Jews to antisemitism across Europe, especially in Russia...
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/onede...rence-that-makes-a-difference-by-roger-tucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/onedemocraticstatesite/Home/*the-holycause-and-historical-revisionism*
> 
> The filthmonger which the whore for HAMAS so slavishly parrots for its 'definitions' has collected a slew of 'revisionist history' blogstains and other hate sites pimping the lies of Nazi apologists.  *Sherrifilth supports Holocaust denial.*
> 
> And that font of "information", Roger Tucker, is apparently 'qualified' because he is a..............film director!   Maybe we should all consult our garbage-men for legal advice?
> Roger Tucker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

You had us at Sherri-filth. She is a shameless mongrel.


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered any comprehensive reading from 1920.. All the immigrants to Palestine were Bolsheviks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the documentation for this claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sharoona pulls facts out of heranus. It's one of Jupiter's moons. LOL
Click to expand...


propaganda sites try to make all jew escaping Russia as marxists or bolsheviks.
Jews have come from throughout the middle east, spain, turkey, africa, even china.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

More about the ASA Boycott


"As the text of the resolution and the council's*explanation make clear, this is not a boycott of individual Israeli academics. It is much more limited, proscribing what in diplomatic terms would be called high-level discussions: the association will not have "formal collaborations with Israeli academic institutions," none of which has taken an official stand against the occupation of Palestine. American academics observing the boycott will not accept invitations from Israeli universities. If Israeli academics are invited to speak here, it is on the condition that their travel not be supported by Israeli government funds. The boycott imposes no further restriction on communication with individual Israeli faculty or on the dissemination of their scholarship, so the cries of destroying the flow of ideas and assailing academic freedom seem overblown. Supporters of the boycott will be quick to point out that the obstacles imposed upon Israeli faculty pale in comparison to those faced by their Palestinian counterparts.

The attempt to target institutions rather than individuals is, as Judith Butler*notes, consistent with the BDS movement....."

The ASA Boycott of Israeli Universities: Defenses and Doubts | Feisal G. Mohamed


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The big problem with Zionists here is you want to define Jesus, when He does that for Himself in The Bible.



And the pious l'il pustule has a problem acknowledging that Zionists are human beings, created in GOD's Image.  And that Jesus loves Zionists, too : ))


----------



## Kondor3

Roudy said:


> "..._Ouch ouch ouch ouch_......"


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> More about the ASA Boycott
> 
> 
> "As the text of the resolution and the council's*explanation make clear, this is not a boycott of individual Israeli academics. It is much more limited, proscribing what in diplomatic terms would be called high-level discussions: the association will not have "formal collaborations with Israeli academic institutions," none of which has taken an official stand against the occupation of Palestine. American academics observing the boycott will not accept invitations from Israeli universities. If Israeli academics are invited to speak here, it is on the condition that their travel not be supported by Israeli government funds. The boycott imposes no further restriction on communication with individual Israeli faculty or on the dissemination of their scholarship, so the cries of destroying the flow of ideas and assailing academic freedom seem overblown. Supporters of the boycott will be quick to point out that the obstacles imposed upon Israeli faculty pale in comparison to those faced by their Palestinian counterparts.
> 
> The attempt to target institutions rather than individuals is, as Judith Butler*notes, consistent with the BDS movement....."
> 
> The ASA Boycott of Israeli Universities: Defenses and Doubts | Feisal G. Mohamed


Feisel Mohammad?  Does he work for Maaaaaaaan maaaaaaaaan maaaaan? Ha ha ha.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Only in the minds of Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we can see there is a big movement banning the ASA from American universities and many more are jumping on board. Looks like they've recognized BDS for what it is.
> 
> Jihad Sherri is going up shit river without any paddles.
Click to expand...


It's only in the mind of Zionists that all those American universities are rejecting and banning ASA ??

Interesting


----------



## Roudy

I gotta tell you, the more I look at that list, the more impressed I am. Tufts, UPENN, university of Chicago, etc.  these are all top notch universities! 

 If so many of the elite colleges have come out at once against the BDS this does not bode well for them at all.


----------



## MHunterB

List Universities Israel Boycott | Academic | American Studies

This is a pretty comprehensive list of schools and academic organizations involved.  I am pleased to see my own, my husband's and our son's alma maters are all on the list : ))

If yours isn't - I suggest you write to them and ask them to go AGAINST the ASA's boycott.


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only in the minds of Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we can see there is a big movement banning the ASA from American universities and many more are jumping on board. Looks like they've recognized BDS for what it is.
> 
> Jihad Sherri is going up shit river without any paddles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's only in the mind of Zionists that all those American universities are rejecting and banning ASA ??
> 
> Interesting
Click to expand...

Denial is not a river in Egypt, but for lunatics like Sherri......IT IS!


----------



## Roudy

MHunterB said:


> List Universities Israel Boycott | Academic | American Studies
> 
> This is a pretty comprehensive list of schools and academic organizations involved.  I am pleased to see my own, my husband's and our son's alma maters are all on the list : ))
> 
> If yours isn't - I suggest you write to them and ask them to go AGAINST the ASA's boycott.


This thing is going to snowball very fast, I would say most American universities will be on the anti BDS bandwagon soon. M BDS is DOOOMED! 

 Or should I say. BOOOMED....Allahuakbar!


----------



## aris2chat

Fighting BDS &#8211; Get Ready for Israel Apartheid Week
January 23, 2014 15:43 by Alex Margolin

Everything you need to know about fighting BDS and the assault on Israel&#8217;s legitimacy.

Today&#8217;s Top BDS Stories:

Capture.JPG - BDS, War on Want1. Preparations are well underway for Israel Apartheid Week 2014, taking place at a U.S. or UK campus near you at the end of February to the beginning of January. Other parts of Europe schedule their &#8220;week&#8221; later, keeping it going for most of March.

2. Even worse than academic boycott? Germany reportedly conditions research grants to high-tech companies on assurance that funds will not reach beyond the Green Line.

The German decision represents a significant escalation in European measures against the settlements. While the Horizon 2020 scientific cooperation agreement, which Israel signed with the European Union a few weeks ago, prohibited EU funding for academic research conducted in the settlements, Berlin has now extended the funding ban to private companies located over the Green Line. Moreover, the boycott against the settlements has now spread from EU institutions in Brussels to individual EU members.

3. Anti-Zionist blog Mondoweiss published an email from Oxfam UK CEO Mark Goldring stating that the organization is &#8220;now engaged in a dialogue&#8221; with Scarlett Johansson over her affiliation with SodaStream.  Despite intense bullying from across the BDS movement, Johansson has shown no sign of surrender.

Other BDS-Related Content:

* Morocco buys Israeli drones. While Europe is increasing boycott pressure on Israel, Arab countries like Morocco seem to be warming up to the Jewish state.

* Op-ed in the New Haven Register notes that anti-Israel boycotts hurt Palestians as well as Israelis.

When asked about the merits of an academic boycott of Israel, the Israeli Arab female valedictorian of Israel&#8217;s top medical school &#8212; Dr. Mais Ali Saleh &#8212; rejected the idea as ineffectual. Instead, she urged those interested in advancing the cause of peace in the Middle East to pressure Arab countries to adopt Israel&#8217;s level of academic freedom.

* Irish4Israel has launched a new website loaded with information you can use in the fight against BDS and assorted boycotts.


----------



## MHunterB

Many of the 'Ivies' and the 'Seven Sisters' are on that list as well - along with 'non-Ivy' schools which have the highest standards, like MIT


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Roudy said:


> I gotta tell you, the more I look at that list, the more impressed I am. Tufts, UPENN, university of Chicago, etc.  these are all top notch universities!
> 
> If so many of the elite colleges have come out at once against the BDS this does not bode well for them at all.



I gotta tell you, the more you post and show your ignorance, the more you give me to laugh about. 

I just LOVE all these BDS successes.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Every day, more and more people are opening their eyes and seeing what the Occupation is and seeing Apartheid in Palestine. And getting involved to oppose it.


----------



## toastman

Sherri reminds me of Arab leaders; Even when they lose, they claim victory hahahaha!

Hey Sherri, how's Israels economy doing ?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

BDS is a Movement by people, statements of Zionists here or there against BDS do not defeat the Movement.

Actually, Zionist defense of Occupation and Apartheid in Palestine  itself even opens more eyes to the abuses of Occupation and Apartheid.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

We all need to remember one goal of BDS is to bring the abuses of Occupation into public consciousness.

The day draws closer every day, when Americans will demand these billions of dollars of aid we give to Israel every year end.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We all need to remember one goal of BDS is to bring the abuses of Occupation into public consciousness.
> 
> The day draws closer every day, when Americans will demand these billions of dollars of aid we give to Israel every year end.




We all have one goal here in America where people have the right to practice whatever religious belief they choose to (even the Iranian gang posting here) to show the rest of Americans who don't realize it yet that we shouldn't be buying clothing made in Muslim countries which do not show tolerance to other religions.  Instead of buying clothing manufactured in Muslim countries, let's look for labels where the clothing is made in such places like Mexico or Guatemala.  Should we really be buying clothing from places where people are murdered for their religious beliefs?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I know no one concerned about any of that but you, all fueled by your hate of Muslims. 




Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all need to remember one goal of BDS is to bring the abuses of Occupation into public consciousness.
> 
> The day draws closer every day, when Americans will demand these billions of dollars of aid we give to Israel every year end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have one goal here in America where people have the right to practice whatever religious belief they choose to (even the Iranian gang posting here) to show the rest of Americans who don't realize it yet that we shouldn't be buying clothing made in Muslim countries which do not show tolerance to other religions.  Instead of buying clothing manufactured in Muslim countries, let's look for labels where the clothing is made in such places like Mexico or Guatemala.  Should we really be buying clothing from places where people are murdered for their religious beliefs?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I know no one concerned about any of that but you, all fueled by your hate of Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all need to remember one goal of BDS is to bring the abuses of Occupation into public consciousness.
> 
> The day draws closer every day, when Americans will demand these billions of dollars of aid we give to Israel every year end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have one goal here in America where people have the right to practice whatever religious belief they choose to (even the Iranian gang posting here) to show the rest of Americans who don't realize it yet that we shouldn't be buying clothing made in Muslim countries which do not show tolerance to other religions.  Instead of buying clothing manufactured in Muslim countries, let's look for labels where the clothing is made in such places like Mexico or Guatemala.  Should we really be buying clothing from places where people are murdered for their religious beliefs?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Why, Mrs. Sherri, as a good Christian, I would think it would break your heart to see what is happening to your fellow Christians in Muslim countries.  Thank goodness for those concerned Christians who are actually based in these countries who send back the news about what is happening.  Evidently Mrs. Sherri doesn't care as long as her friends are the ones who are harassing and murdering Christians and burning down their churches.  No doubt the rest of her Iranian gang thinks the same.


----------



## aris2chat

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all need to remember one goal of BDS is to bring the abuses of Occupation into public consciousness.
> 
> The day draws closer every day, when Americans will demand these billions of dollars of aid we give to Israel every year end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have one goal here in America where people have the right to practice whatever religious belief they choose to (even the Iranian gang posting here) to show the rest of Americans who don't realize it yet that we shouldn't be buying clothing made in Muslim countries which do not show tolerance to other religions.  Instead of buying clothing manufactured in Muslim countries, let's look for labels where the clothing is made in such places like Mexico or Guatemala.  Should we really be buying clothing from places where people are murdered for their religious beliefs?
Click to expand...


and those who don't choose to practice have that right as well.
Practice your faith in your own privacy and stop preaching to others.  If you must, set an example to others by your actions of love and charity of "all" life, not with threats or words.


----------



## P F Tinmore

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We all need to remember *one goal of BDS is to bring the abuses of Occupation into public consciousness.*
> 
> The day draws closer every day, when Americans will demand these billions of dollars of aid we give to Israel every year end.



Education is one of the most valuable component of BDS.

Whether an administration boycotts or bitches, BDS will continue to change the debate and world opinion.


----------



## Sally

P F Tinmore said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all need to remember *one goal of BDS is to bring the abuses of Occupation into public consciousness.*
> 
> The day draws closer every day, when Americans will demand these billions of dollars of aid we give to Israel every year end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Education is one of the most valuable component of BDS.
> 
> Whether an administration boycotts or bitches, BDS will continue to change the debate and world opinion.
Click to expand...


The best education throughout the world with the exception of the Muslim world would be to educate the people about what Muslims are doing to people of other religions as well as their killing each other because of the sect they belong to.  I don't think that the majority of people in the Western Hemisphere as well as in Europe have any idea of what is exactly going on.  I don't think the Arabs in the West Bank are being suicide or car bombed like in places as Iraq and Pakistan where the Sunnis and Shias are at each others' throats.  Maybe those who are always dissing Israel don;t think that the people who have died in Muslim countries had any worth.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sally said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all need to remember *one goal of BDS is to bring the abuses of Occupation into public consciousness.*
> 
> The day draws closer every day, when Americans will demand these billions of dollars of aid we give to Israel every year end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Education is one of the most valuable component of BDS.
> 
> Whether an administration boycotts or bitches, BDS will continue to change the debate and world opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best education throughout the world with the exception of the Muslim world would be to educate the people about what Muslims are doing to people of other religions as well as their killing each other because of the sect they belong to.  I don't think that the majority of people in the Western Hemisphere as well as in Europe have any idea of what is exactly going on.  I don't think the Arabs in the West Bank are being suicide or car bombed like in places as Iraq and Pakistan where the Sunnis and Shias are at each others' throats.  Maybe those who are always dissing Israel don;t think that the people who have died in Muslim countries had any worth.
Click to expand...


Deflection!

Start a thread.


----------



## Roudy

MHunterB said:


> Many of the 'Ivies' and the 'Seven Sisters' are on that list as well - along with 'non-Ivy' schools which have the highest standards, like MIT


Yup.  U of Chicago and Stanford are better than some of the Ivy's.  Yet they are all on the list.  

Big movements usually start at the university level, and the fact that almost all of the top tier schools have strongly denounced the BDS, means that the remaining schools will be following their leaders very soon.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta tell you, the more I look at that list, the more impressed I am. Tufts, UPENN, university of Chicago, etc.  these are all top notch universities!
> 
> If so many of the elite colleges have come out at once against the BDS this does not bode well for them at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta tell you, the more you post and show your ignorance, the more you give me to laugh about.
> 
> I just LOVE all these BDS successes.
Click to expand...

I post a list of top American universities that have come out against the BDS, and Sherri calls it a success.

Palestinian Mentality at it's finest.  Sherri must be the Baghdad Bob of the BDS Movement.  LOL


----------



## Sally

P F Tinmore said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Education is one of the most valuable component of BDS.
> 
> Whether an administration boycotts or bitches, BDS will continue to change the debate and world opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best education throughout the world with the exception of the Muslim world would be to educate the people about what Muslims are doing to people of other religions as well as their killing each other because of the sect they belong to.  I don't think that the majority of people in the Western Hemisphere as well as in Europe have any idea of what is exactly going on.  I don't think the Arabs in the West Bank are being suicide or car bombed like in places as Iraq and Pakistan where the Sunnis and Shias are at each others' throats.  Maybe those who are always dissing Israel don;t think that the people who have died in Muslim countries had any worth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection!
> 
> Start a thread.
Click to expand...


Why, Mr. Tinmore, you are always trying to convince the readers that you are a Christian, so I would think that you would be concerned about what is happening to your "fellow" christians in the Muslim world.  Now since this is the Middle East forum, as a Christian, how come you have never brought up the fact that many Christians have been murdered in Syria, Iraq and Egypt.  Didn't these poor unfortunate souls matter to you?  Or is it only Israel you are obsessed with (no matter how many Christians are killed alsewhere in the Middle East)?


----------



## Roudy

Oh! Look at all the "successes" being racked up by the BDS!  Ha ha ha!

YaleNews | Statement from Yale President Peter Salovey on Israeli boycott

Statement from Yale President Peter Salovey on Israeli boycott

December 20, 2013
Yale University President Peter Salovey issued the following statement on Dec. 20, 2013:

Any attempt to close off discussion or dialogue among scholars is antithetical to the fundamental values of scholarship and academic freedom. I stand with the Executive Committee of the Association of American Universities in my strong opposition to a boycott of Israeli academic institutions. At the same time, I acknowledge that individual faculty members have the right to their own opinions and beliefs, even if I disagree with those beliefs.


----------



## MHunterB

Oh l'il Sherrithing?

Where is the 'Zionist lie' in my posts, O whore of all HAMAS?  

Or are you going to try to tell everyone that Brandeis and Yeshiva Universities are supporting this so-claimed 'BDS' participation by the ASA?  ( Along with the other 225 schools listed).   Which of the schools on the list is actually supporting the ASA insanity?

Unless you can produce documentation of even ONE of those schools' current participation in the ASA 'movement' - you are the one who is a liar.


----------



## Roudy

"SUCCESS!"

Dozens of universities reject academic boycott of Israel (update)

Dozens of American colleges and universities are rejecting an academic boycott of Israeli universities recently approved by the academic American Studies Association, the nation&#8217;s oldest and largest association devoted to the interdisciplinary study of American culture and history.  Some schools said they are withdrawing from the organization.

Rep. Eliot Engel, the senior Democratic member of the House Foreign Affairs Committee, sent a letter (text below) to the ASA president, Curtis Marez,  expressing concern over what Engel said was &#8220;the unfair double standard Israel is regularly and unfairly subjected to by organizations such as yours.&#8221;

Schools including Johns Hopkins, Harvard, Yale, Cornell, Princeton and Boston universities and the Universities of Pennsylvania, Connecticut and Texas at Austin  and others have slammed the boycott, issuing statements similar to one by Harvard President Drew Faust that said that academic boycotts &#8220;subvert the academic freedoms and values necessary to the free flow of ideas, which is the lifeblood of the worldwide community of scholars.&#8221;
Penn State University at Harrisburg and Brandeis University have said they are withdrawing their memberships from the American Studies Association, and other schools are considering doing the same thing. In addition, two major associations of institutions of higher education, the Association of American Universities and the Association of American University Professors, have issued statements rejecting the boycott.

****


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BDS is growing and growing and growing.






 OPEN YOUR EYES YOU POS MUSLIM it is dying a death because decent people have seen right through it


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What international law does BDS violate?
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are mistaken.
> 
> They do not boycott Israel academics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES THEY DO and it is against International law to do so. It is just that they are trying to do because the Jews are identifying new compounds and medical breakthroughs that will help the world. They are also heavily involved in new fuels that are not reliant on hydrocarbons.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





 Racially motivated incitement to violence, racially motivated incitement to religious persecution and interference form outside in a nations right to self determination. The movement has been branded a racist organisation that is soon to be outlawed in all civilised nations


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Major US Academic Association Endorses Academic Boycott of Israel" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oShFbg-vQ6w&feature=youtube_gdata_player





 Is that the best they could do 5 neo Marxist stooges that look like tramps of the streets.
 You are funny sometimes you know when you shoot yourself in the foot.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> lol
> 
> This is an academic organization, they can freely decide to boycott educational organizations in Israel supporting an Occupation and human rights abuses that violate international law.
> 
> Do you desire Freedom of Speech be taken from us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> So funny, this article you keep spamming.
> 
> ZIONISTS are shitting their pants over BDS.
> 
> 
> 
> Bills are being passed against the BDS as we are speaking, and there is a huge anti BDS movement across all US campuses. The shit is actually in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




 Just as the people in charge can freely decide to sever their employment and tenure without a care in the world. And all over their RACIST JEW HATRED, and no court would find in their favour. Then these academics would find themselves working in some fast food joint flipping burgers


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "The Case for Cultural & Academic Boycott of Israel with intro by Ken Loach" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPvV8QZE35w&feature=youtube_gdata_player





 Don't even need to open the video to see that it is ultra biased against the Jews, some pallywood production is it. Or is it yet another blood libel


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Some people cannot handle Truth, they forever choose lies over truth. 




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "The Case for Cultural & Academic Boycott of Israel with intro by Ken Loach" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPvV8QZE35w&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even need to open the video to see that it is ultra biased against the Jews, some pallywood production is it. Or is it yet another blood libel
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I just love watching Zionists being confronted with BDS.






Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> This is an academic organization, they can freely decide to boycott educational organizations in Israel supporting an Occupation and human rights abuses that violate international law.
> 
> Do you desire Freedom of Speech be taken from us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bills are being passed against the BDS as we are speaking, and there is a huge anti BDS movement across all US campuses. The shit is actually in your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as the people in charge can freely decide to sever their employment and tenure without a care in the world. And all over their RACIST JEW HATRED, and no court would find in their favour. Then these academics would find themselves working in some fast food joint flipping burgers
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You cannot force people to.do business with Apartheid Regimes or associate with them, if they choose not to.
> 
> So, keep on pretending BDS is not here and not here to stay, Zionist boy.
> 
> BDS is only growing stronger and stronger and stronger and will be around until the Apartheid Regime is dismantled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> This is an academic organization, they can freely decide to boycott educational organizations in Israel supporting an Occupation and human rights abuses that violate international law.
> 
> Do you desire Freedom of Speech be taken from us?
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is the one trying to stifle free speech. That's why all the major universities have stood up against it. This isn't some Islamic Hamas shithole where Muslims get to dictate to people, got it?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> I look forward to BDS being an outlawed organization in the next six months....INSHALLAH!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




 Nor can you force people not to do business with legitimate concerns just because you are a NAZI JEW HATER.

 So keep pretending that your BLOOD LIBEL is making a difference to the Israelis, but don't get too upset when it all falls down around your ears.

 And you have just used another ISLAMONAZI term for Israel making it plain that you are a POS MUSLIM NAZI JEW HATER.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I just love watching Zionists being confronted with BDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> This is an academic organization, they can freely decide to boycott educational organizations in Israel supporting an Occupation and human rights abuses that violate international law.
> 
> Do you desire Freedom of Speech be taken from us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as the people in charge can freely decide to sever their employment and tenure without a care in the world. And all over their RACIST JEW HATRED, and no court would find in their favour. Then these academics would find themselves working in some fast food joint flipping burgers
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And now you can enjoy watching BDS go down in flames.  LOL


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I just love watching Zionists being confronted with BDS...


Rather like an elephant (Zionism) being confronted by a circus flea (BDS)...

Me, I just love watching Muslim Jidhadist Apologists scrambling for the dumbest, lamest excuses for segues on the face of the planet...


----------



## toastman

Why is Sherri pretending like she has the upper hand here ??? LOL

Answer: DESPERATION


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

BDS


"So scared of BDS are some in the music industry that last year saw a consortium of American and Israeli entertainment executives to set up the &#8220;Creative Community for Peace,&#8221; whose expressed intention is to counter the movement for a cultural boycott of Israel."

Madonna sings for apartheid; yet campaign to boycott Israel grows stronger | The Electronic Intifada


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

BDS has the upper hand over Zionists.

lol




toastman said:


> Why is Sherri pretending like she has the upper hand here ??? LOL
> 
> Answer: DESPERATION


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

BDS

One simple, shocking image of Marine Le Pen won&#8217;t even scratch the surface of this, and as you may have guessed, Madonna didn&#8217;t mention any of Israel&#8217;s home-grown proto-fascists. As for the Palestinian call for*boycott, divestment and sanctions*(BDS) against Israel, the Queen of Pop wouldn&#8217;t touch it with a ten-foot pole.

Madonna sings for apartheid; yet campaign to boycott Israel grows stronger | The Electronic Intifada


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BDS has the upper hand over Zionists.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Sherri pretending like she has the upper hand here ??? LOL
> 
> Answer: DESPERATION
Click to expand...


Didn't they ever teach you that if you repeat the same lie over and over, that it STILL doesn't make it true


----------



## Kondor3

Are you guys sure it isn't time for a dump-truck full of elephant shit yet, to dump on the thread?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Stephen Hawking joins academic boycott of Israel" on YouTube


----------



## Kondor3

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS has the upper hand over Zionists. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Sherri pretending like she has the upper hand here ??? LOL Answer: DESPERATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't they ever teach you that if you repeat the same lie over and over, that it STILL doesn't make it true
Click to expand...

It graduated with honors from the _Herr Doktor Josef Goebbels School of Journalism_...

Make a lie big enough, and tell it often enough, and eventually some percentage of the Sheeple will come to believe that it is true...

So long as it remains un-challenged, anyway...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BDS
> 
> One simple, shocking image of Marine Le Pen wont even scratch the surface of this, and as you may have guessed, Madonna didnt mention any of Israels home-grown proto-fascists. As for the Palestinian call for*boycott, divestment and sanctions*(BDS) against Israel, the Queen of Pop wouldnt touch it with a ten-foot pole.
> 
> Madonna sings for apartheid; yet campaign to boycott Israel grows stronger | The Electronic Intifada



Just to show you how stupid some of these BDS supporters are: They say that Madonna is 'Singing for Apartheid' LOL!! What a stupid comment !!

Shes playing at a show , which she does for a living.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Native American Indigenous Studies Assn  joins academic boycott of Israel" on YouTube


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Stephen Hawking joins academic boycott of Israel" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aw-JAcrJtQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player



wrong!

University: Hawking Israel Boycott Story is a Fraud, Trip Canceled for Health Reasons (UPDATE) | Jewish & Israel News Algemeiner.com

Your *XXXX* turned you on to Iranian propaganda tv?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Wrong , Aris posting more lying Zionist Hasbara!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Say &#8216;thanks&#8217; to Stephen Hawking

If you want to express your appreciation to Stephen Hawking for his courageous gesture, there&#8217;s a*petition here.

It reads:

To:*
Stephen Hawking*
Thank you for supporting the international call to Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions, and adherence to the Academic Boycott of the Israeli Occupation of Palestine. We appreciate the courage it takes to stand against apartheid Israel.

Say "thanks" to Stephen Hawking


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Wrong , Aris posting more lying Zionist Hasbara!



Give it a rest,  you sick woman.  Whenever you don't like something posted, you spit out like some demob that the person is a "Lying Zionist Hasbara" like the broken record you are.

Pinkwashing | Redwashing | Kehaulani Kauanui | BDS

Two more Native American chiefs pledge support to Israel - Israel Today | Israel News


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Petitioning Stephen Hawking

Stephen Hawking: Thanks and Gratitude


https://www.change.org/petitions/stephen-hawking-thanks-and-gratitude


----------



## toastman

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong , Aris posting more lying Zionist Hasbara!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a rest,  you sick woman.  Whenever you don't like something posted, you spit out like some demob that the person is a "Lying Zionist Hasbara" like the broken record you are.
> 
> Pinkwashing | Redwashing | Kehaulani Kauanui | BDS
> 
> Two more Native American chiefs pledge support to Israel - Israel Today | Israel News
Click to expand...


Sherri can't have a normal debate/conversation with anyone who questions her beliefs and ideology. Kind of like an immature little child. How pathetic and sad lol !


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Noam Chomsky was behind lobby to get Stephen Hawking to boycott Israel conference

By Robert Booth, The Guardian
Friday, May 10, 2013 15:06 EST

Noam Chomsky was among 20 academics who privately lobbied Professor Stephen Hawking to boycott a major Israeli conference, it has emerged.


Hawking pulled out this week in protest at Israel&#8217;s treatment of Palestinians, in the wake of receiving the letter and soundings from Palestinian colleagues. The 71-year-old theoretical physicist&#8217;s decision has been warmly welcomed by Palestinian academics, with one describing it as &#8220;of cosmic proportions&#8221;, but was attacked in Israel.

Noam Chomsky was behind lobby to get Stephen Hawking to boycott Israel conference | The Raw Story


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Pro-boycott academics believe action by scientists is particularly effective in opposing Israel&#8217;s treatment of Palestinians because the country&#8217;s strength in science and technology is a key driver of the economy, and they claim the research capabilities of Israeli academic institutions have been deployed in support of advanced programmes such as the development of drone aircraft.

Noam Chomsky was behind lobby to get Stephen Hawking to boycott Israel conference | The Raw Story


----------



## Kondor3

Last year's news...

Hawking caved-in to Palestinian academic pressure...

Didn't do diddly-squat...

Funnier still...

Nobody really gave a rat's ass, in the final analysis...


----------



## toastman

Why is Sherri allowed to spam ?


----------



## Sally

toastman said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong , Aris posting more lying Zionist Hasbara!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a rest,  you sick woman.  Whenever you don't like something posted, you spit out like some demob that the person is a "Lying Zionist Hasbara" like the broken record you are.
> 
> Pinkwashing | Redwashing | Kehaulani Kauanui | BDS
> 
> Two more Native American chiefs pledge support to Israel - Israel Today | Israel News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sherri can't have a normal debate/conversation with anyone who questions her beliefs and ideology. Kind of like an immature little child. How pathetic and sad lol !
Click to expand...


She does sound very childrish.  While I was reading reading this forum when, she appeared one day.  I can't remember the screen name of the person who posted, but Mrs. Sherri got so excited like a little girl and asked him if he was so and so from some other forum.


----------



## Kondor3

toastman said:


> Why is Sherri allowed to spam ?


Must have an inside straight with one or more of the bigshots...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

toastman said:


> Why is Sherri allowed to spam ?



Because they're 'special'.









Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The writing on the wall: Boycott is top story in Israel's No. 1 paper

Following Channel 2 News&#8217; remarkable Saturday night prime-time feature on the boycott of Israel, &#8216;Yedioth Ahronot*delivers same warning in big, bold letters on Monday&#8217;s front page.

Front page of &#8216;Yedioth Ahronoth&#8217;, January 20, 2014

&#8220;100 leaders of the economy warn of boycott on Israel,&#8221; reads the lead headline in Monday&#8217;sYedioth Ahronoth.*The sub-headline includes the quote, &#8220;The world is losing its patience and the threat of sanctions is increasing. We must reach an agreement with the Palestinians.&#8221; The commentary next to it by star columnist Sever Plocker is titled, &#8220;It&#8217;s the economy, Bibi.&#8221;

Yedioth*is almost as popular and influential an Israeli newspaper as Channel 2 is an Israeli TV news show. Between*Channel 2&#8217;s Saturday night prime time wake-up call*about the boycott and now this one, it&#8217;s likely that the Israeli public is beginning the process of waking up. The Israeli government &#8211; probably not so much. Which means the boycott will continue to grow, until some Israeli government in the indeterminate future is awakened by it, too.

The writing on the wall: Boycott is top story in Israel?s No. 1 paper | +972 Magazine


----------



## Roudy

The Writing is indeed on the wall. BDS is going down in flames. Soon it will be a pharaiah outlawed organization! This is the beginning of the end for the BDS - Bowel Discharge Syndrome..... Allahuakbar!  

Now repeat after me: God Bless The USA!

*New York Senate passes bill punishing ASA over Israel boycott*
Alex Kane on January 28, 2014 5

Legislation that targets the American Studies Association over its decision to boycott Israel passed its first test today: a vote in the New York Senate. The bill, introduced by Democratic Senator Jeff Klein, the co-leader of the body, passed by a vote of 56-4.

The measure prohibits colleges and universities from spending taxpayer funds on academic groups that support boycotting Israel.  While the measure applies to any academic organization that boycotts countries where the New York Board of Regents has chartered a school, the focus is on Israel.  A companion bill is currently being considered in the Assembly.  If it passes there&#8211;48 lawmakers are co-sponsors of it&#8211;it will be up to Governor Andrew Cuomo to either sign the bill or veto it.

&#8220;This legislation sends a very simple message, which is that we should never ask taxpayers to support religious, ethnic, or racial discrimination. We need to marginalize the politics of intolerance whenever it rears its ugly head,&#8221; Senator Klein, who represents the Bronx and Westchester, said in a statement.  &#8221;I will not allow the enemies of Israel or the Jewish people to gain an inch in New York. The First Amendment protects every organization&#8217;s right to speak, but it never requires taxpayers to foot the bill.&#8221;

The bill&#8217;s principal impact will fall on students or scholars from state schools who receive money from their institutions to travel to the ASA convention&#8211;or to conventions held by the Native American and Indigenous Studies Association and the Association for Asian American Studies, both of which have voted to boycott Israel. The legislation also prohibits state schools from paying membership fees to the ASA.  In practice, this will affect individual departments at state institutions, since departments pay membership fees, not schools themselves.

Institutions violating the legislation would be cut off from state aid during the academic year the violation occurred. The legislation also has language that exempts certain kinds of boycotts: boycotts related to labor disputes, countries that are &#8220;state sponsors&#8221; of terrorism, and boycotts that target &#8220;unlawful discriminatory practices&#8221;.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

And so what?

And my question addresses the bill in New York.

Your claims BDS is failing is  BS.





Roudy said:


> The Writing is indeed on the wall. BDS is going down in flames. Soon it will be a pharaiah outlawed organization! This is the beginning of the end for the BDS - Bowel Discharge Syndrome..... Allahuakbar!
> 
> Now repeat after me: God Bless The USA!
> 
> *New York Senate passes bill punishing ASA over Israel boycott*
> Alex Kane on January 28, 2014 5
> 
> Legislation that targets the American Studies Association over its decision to boycott Israel passed its first test today: a vote in the New York Senate. The bill, introduced by Democratic Senator Jeff Klein, the co-leader of the body, passed by a vote of 56-4.
> 
> The measure prohibits colleges and universities from spending taxpayer funds on academic groups that support boycotting Israel.  While the measure applies to any academic organization that boycotts countries where the New York Board of Regents has chartered a school, the focus is on Israel.  A companion bill is currently being considered in the Assembly.  If it passes there&#8211;48 lawmakers are co-sponsors of it&#8211;it will be up to Governor Andrew Cuomo to either sign the bill or veto it.
> 
> &#8220;This legislation sends a very simple message, which is that we should never ask taxpayers to support religious, ethnic, or racial discrimination. We need to marginalize the politics of intolerance whenever it rears its ugly head,&#8221; Senator Klein, who represents the Bronx and Westchester, said in a statement.  &#8221;I will not allow the enemies of Israel or the Jewish people to gain an inch in New York. The First Amendment protects every organization&#8217;s right to speak, but it never requires taxpayers to foot the bill.&#8221;
> 
> The bill&#8217;s principal impact will fall on students or scholars from state schools who receive money from their institutions to travel to the ASA convention&#8211;or to conventions held by the Native American and Indigenous Studies Association and the Association for Asian American Studies, both of which have voted to boycott Israel. The legislation also prohibits state schools from paying membership fees to the ASA.  In practice, this will affect individual departments at state institutions, since departments pay membership fees, not schools themselves.
> 
> Institutions violating the legislation would be cut off from state aid during the academic year the violation occurred. The legislation also has language that exempts certain kinds of boycotts: boycotts related to labor disputes, countries that are &#8220;state sponsors&#8221; of terrorism, and boycotts that target &#8220;unlawful discriminatory practices&#8221;.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I was reading another article that stated the ASA does not get contributions from NY schools.or very little. 

So the bill does nothing much substantive at all.

Except it hurts students, who may not be able to participate in ASA events or afford to pay for their own  travel to such educational events.

Certainly glad my kids do not go to school in NY, they won't be hurt by this potential. Zionist legislation.

This might discourage students from attending schools in NY even, if their opportunities at NY schools are less.

AND there is the problem that we are only speaking of a bill here, no legislation has been signed into law.

WOw, you are pathetic supporting legislation that hurts kids.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I was reading another article that stated the ASA does not get contributions from NY schools.
> 
> So the bill does nothing substantive at all.



Poor Sherri, can't handle the truth


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The last truth I addressed was Roudys hate of American children.

I had no  problems addressing that truth. 




toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading another article that stated the ASA does not get contributions from NY schools.
> 
> So the bill does nothing substantive at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Sherri, can't handle the truth
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The last truth I addressed was Roudys hate of American children.
> 
> I had no  problems addressing that truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading another article that stated the ASA does not get contributions from NY schools.
> 
> So the bill does nothing substantive at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Sherri, can't handle the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Please show me the post where you addressed Roudy's hate for American Children, because I can't find it


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Stephen Hawking joins academic boycott of Israel" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aw-JAcrJtQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Press TV. Scraping the bottom of the septic tank.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The last truth I addressed was Roudys hate of American children.
> 
> I had no  problems addressing that truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading another article that stated the ASA does not get contributions from NY schools.
> 
> So the bill does nothing substantive at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Sherri, can't handle the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The ironic thing is that when I read "Hatred for American Children", I was reminded of Sherri's post in a thread about the Sandy Hook Massacre: All this sorrow over only 20 children!"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Post 334



toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last truth I addressed was Roudys hate of American children.
> 
> I had no  problems addressing that truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Sherri, can't handle the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please show me the post where you addressed Roudy's hate for American Children, because I can't find it
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last truth I addressed was Roudys hate of American children.
> 
> I had no  problems addressing that truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Sherri, can't handle the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ironic thing is that when I read "Hatred for American Children", I was reminded of Sherri's post in a thread about the Sandy Hook Massacre: All this sorrow over only 20 children!"
Click to expand...


I feel sorrow for all of the children hurt in our world, that was what I said.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Stephen Hawking joins academic boycott of Israel" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aw-JAcrJtQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> Press TV. Scraping the bottom of the septic tank.
Click to expand...


All they said was true.

They know how to tell the truth, something Zionists don't know how to do.


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Stephen Hawking joins academic boycott of Israel" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aw-JAcrJtQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> Press TV. Scraping the bottom of the septic tank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All they said was true.
> 
> They know how to tell the truth, something Zionists don't know how to do.
Click to expand...


The Montreal Gazette further reports:

    Tim Holt, media director at the University of Cambridge spokesman, said Hawkings decision was based strictly on health concerns.

    For health reasons, his doctors said he should not be flying at the moment so hes decided not to attend, said Holt. He is 71 years old. Hes fine, but he has to be sensible about what he can do.

    A University of Cambridge statement released earlier Wednesday cited personal reasons for his decision. Hawking suffers from amyotrophic lateral sclerosis, also known as Lou Gehrigs disease.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Stephen Hawking joins academic boycott of Israel" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aw-JAcrJtQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> Press TV. Scraping the bottom of the septic tank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All they said was true.
> 
> They know how to tell the truth, something Zionists don't know how to do.
Click to expand...









The boycott movement claimed a major victory earlier this year when Stephen Hawking pulled out of a conference in Israel. Photograph: Felix Clay for the Guardian

Major US academic body backs boycott of Israeli educational institutions | World news | The Guardian


Stephen Hawking joins academic boycott of Israel

Physicist pulls out of conference hosted by president Shimon Peres in protest at treatment of Palestinians






A statement published with Stephen Hawking's approval said his withdrawal was based on advice from academic contacts in Palestine. Photograph: Facundo Arrizabalaga/EPA

Stephen Hawking joins academic boycott of Israel | World news | The Guardian


----------



## aris2chat

shame on BDS using Hawking's health for their propaganda


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last truth I addressed was Roudys hate of American children.
> 
> I had no  problems addressing that truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ironic thing is that when I read "Hatred for American Children", I was reminded of Sherri's post in a thread about the Sandy Hook Massacre: All this sorrow over only 20 children!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel sorrow for all of the children hurt in our world, that was what I said.
Click to expand...


Well you chose an odd way to say that


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Post 334
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last truth I addressed was Roudys hate of American children.
> 
> I had no  problems addressing that truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please show me the post where you addressed Roudy's hate for American Children, because I can't find it
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


THIS, ladies and gentleman, is Sherri's idea of someone exposing their hatred for American Children (post #334):

*I was reading another article that stated the ASA does not get contributions from NY schools.or very little. 

So the bill does nothing much substantive at all.

Except it hurts students, who may not be able to participate in ASA events or afford to pay for their own  travel to such educational events.

Certainly glad my kids do not go to school in NY, they won't be hurt by this potential. Zionist legislation.

This might discourage students from attending schools in NY even, if their opportunities at NY schools are less.

AND there is the problem that we are only speaking of a bill here, no legislation has been signed into law.

WOw, you are pathetic supporting legislation that hurts kids*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Shame on Aris for lying about Stephen Hawkings,  lying to try to minimize Stephen Hawkings joining of academic boycott against Israel.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And so what?
> 
> And my question addresses the bill in New York.
> 
> Your claims BDS is failing is  BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Writing is indeed on the wall. BDS is going down in flames. Soon it will be a pharaiah outlawed organization! This is the beginning of the end for the BDS - Bowel Discharge Syndrome..... Allahuakbar!
> 
> Now repeat after me: God Bless The USA!
> 
> *New York Senate passes bill punishing ASA over Israel boycott*
> Alex Kane on January 28, 2014 5
> 
> Legislation that targets the American Studies Association over its decision to boycott Israel passed its first test today: a vote in the New York Senate. The bill, introduced by Democratic Senator Jeff Klein, the co-leader of the body, passed by a vote of 56-4.
> 
> The measure prohibits colleges and universities from spending taxpayer funds on academic groups that support boycotting Israel.  While the measure applies to any academic organization that boycotts countries where the New York Board of Regents has chartered a school, the focus is on Israel.  A companion bill is currently being considered in the Assembly.  If it passes there&#8211;48 lawmakers are co-sponsors of it&#8211;it will be up to Governor Andrew Cuomo to either sign the bill or veto it.
> 
> &#8220;This legislation sends a very simple message, which is that we should never ask taxpayers to support religious, ethnic, or racial discrimination. We need to marginalize the politics of intolerance whenever it rears its ugly head,&#8221; Senator Klein, who represents the Bronx and Westchester, said in a statement.  &#8221;I will not allow the enemies of Israel or the Jewish people to gain an inch in New York. The First Amendment protects every organization&#8217;s right to speak, but it never requires taxpayers to foot the bill.&#8221;
> 
> The bill&#8217;s principal impact will fall on students or scholars from state schools who receive money from their institutions to travel to the ASA convention&#8211;or to conventions held by the Native American and Indigenous Studies Association and the Association for Asian American Studies, both of which have voted to boycott Israel. The legislation also prohibits state schools from paying membership fees to the ASA.  In practice, this will affect individual departments at state institutions, since departments pay membership fees, not schools themselves.
> 
> Institutions violating the legislation would be cut off from state aid during the academic year the violation occurred. The legislation also has language that exempts certain kinds of boycotts: boycotts related to labor disputes, countries that are &#8220;state sponsors&#8221; of terrorism, and boycotts that target &#8220;unlawful discriminatory practices&#8221;.
Click to expand...

The NY Bill basically outlaws BDS as an organization any school can associate with.  And other states will soon follow that lead.  

Meanwhile back in the padded room at the asylum, Jihad Sherri:





> "BDS is a smashing success"



Ha ha ha ha ha!  Unreal.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I was reading another article that stated the ASA does not get contributions from NY schools.or very little.
> 
> So the bill does nothing much substantive at all.
> 
> Except it hurts students, who may not be able to participate in ASA events or afford to pay for their own  travel to such educational events.
> 
> Certainly glad my kids do not go to school in NY, they won't be hurt by this potential. Zionist legislation.
> 
> This might discourage students from attending schools in NY even, if their opportunities at NY schools are less.
> 
> AND there is the problem that we are only speaking of a bill here, no legislation has been signed into law.
> 
> WOw, you are pathetic supporting legislation that hurts kids.


It's not only NY Schools dipshit.  It's all the elite schools across the country.  I doubt the ignorant witch knows where these schools are even located.  Sometimes it's better to shut up rather than continue embarrassing yourself even more.  Did anybody tell you that, moron?

*****
Four universities have already terminated their institutional memberships in the ASA. Penn State Harrisburg was the first to cut its formal ties, followed by Brandeis University, Indiana University at Bloomington, and Kenyon College. These four institutions should be honored for their leadership.

In short order, over sixty universities have issued strong statements rejecting the ASAs actions. Professor William A. Jacobson compiled this list of institutions that have denounced the ASA boycott:

American University (D.C.)
Birmingham Southern College
Boston University
Bowdon College
Brandeis University
Brooklyn College, CUNY
Brown University
Case Western Reserve University
Cornell University
Dickinson College
Duke University
Florida International University
Fordham University
George Washington University
Hamilton College
Harvard University
Haverford College
Indiana University
Johns Hopkins University
Kenyon College
Lehigh University
Massachusetts Institute of Technology
Michigan State
Middlebury College
New York University
Northwestern University
Ohio State
Princeton University
Purdue University
Rhode Island College
Rutgers University
Smith College
Stanford University
The City University of New York
Trinity College (CT)
Tufts University
Tulane University
University of Alabama System
University of California System
University of California-Berkeley
University of California-Irvine
University of California-San Diego
University of Chicago
University of Cincinnati
University of Connecticut
University of Delaware
University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign
University of Kansas
University of Maryland
University of Maryland  Baltimore County
University of Miami
University of Michigan
University of Pennsylvania
University of Pittsburgh
University of Southern California
University of Texas-Austin
Washington University in St. Louis
Wesleyan University
Willamette University
Yale University
Yeshiva University

__________________

Brown Rejects Boycott of Israeli Academic Institutions | BU Today | Boston University


Brown Rejects Boycott of Israeli Academic Institutions | BU Today | Boston University

President Robert A. Brown has rejected a scholarly groups boycott of Israeli academic institutions, saying that he is disappointed and concerned that the American Studies Association (ASA) would support the move.

Research, teaching, and scholarship flourish through robust exchange of ideas, across borders and among institutions in different parts of the world, Brown writes. Universities and their faculties can often transcend even profound political differences. It is ill-advised to make academic institutions the instrument with which to promote a political agenda by attempting to isolate students and scholars.

Boston University cannot support this boycott, the president concludes.

*****

YaleNews | Statement from Yale President Peter Salovey on Israeli boycott

Statement from Yale President Peter Salovey on Israeli boycott

December 20, 2013
Yale University President Peter Salovey issued the following statement on Dec. 20, 2013:

Any attempt to close off discussion or dialogue among scholars is antithetical to the fundamental values of scholarship and academic freedom. I stand with the Executive Committee of the Association of American Universities in my strong opposition to a boycott of Israeli academic institutions. At the same time, I acknowledge that individual faculty members have the right to their own opinions and beliefs, even if I disagree with those beliefs.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I was reading another article that stated the ASA does not get contributions from NY schools.or very little.
> 
> So the bill does nothing much substantive at all.
> 
> Except it hurts students, who may not be able to participate in ASA events or afford to pay for their own  travel to such educational events.
> 
> Certainly glad my kids do not go to school in NY, they won't be hurt by this potential. Zionist legislation.
> 
> This might discourage students from attending schools in NY even, if their opportunities at NY schools are less.
> 
> AND there is the problem that we are only speaking of a bill here, no legislation has been signed into law.
> 
> WOw, you are pathetic supporting legislation that hurts kids.


Would you like some cheese with your whine?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The proposed bill does not outlaw BDS.





toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading another article that stated the ASA does not get contributions from NY schools.
> 
> So the bill does nothing substantive at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Sherri, can't handle the truth
Click to expand...




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so what?
> 
> And my question addresses the bill in New York.
> 
> Your claims BDS is failing is  BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Writing is indeed on the wall. BDS is going down in flames. Soon it will be a pharaiah outlawed organization! This is the beginning of the end for the BDS - Bowel Discharge Syndrome..... Allahuakbar!
> 
> Now repeat after me: God Bless The USA!
> 
> *New York Senate passes bill punishing ASA over Israel boycott*
> Alex Kane on January 28, 2014 5
> 
> Legislation that targets the American Studies Association over its decision to boycott Israel passed its first test today: a vote in the New York Senate. The bill, introduced by Democratic Senator Jeff Klein, the co-leader of the body, passed by a vote of 56-4.
> 
> The measure prohibits colleges and universities from spending taxpayer funds on academic groups that support boycotting Israel.  While the measure applies to any academic organization that boycotts countries where the New York Board of Regents has chartered a school, the focus is on Israel.  A companion bill is currently being considered in the Assembly.  If it passes there48 lawmakers are co-sponsors of itit will be up to Governor Andrew Cuomo to either sign the bill or veto it.
> 
> This legislation sends a very simple message, which is that we should never ask taxpayers to support religious, ethnic, or racial discrimination. We need to marginalize the politics of intolerance whenever it rears its ugly head, Senator Klein, who represents the Bronx and Westchester, said in a statement.  I will not allow the enemies of Israel or the Jewish people to gain an inch in New York. The First Amendment protects every organizations right to speak, but it never requires taxpayers to foot the bill.
> 
> The bills principal impact will fall on students or scholars from state schools who receive money from their institutions to travel to the ASA conventionor to conventions held by the Native American and Indigenous Studies Association and the Association for Asian American Studies, both of which have voted to boycott Israel. The legislation also prohibits state schools from paying membership fees to the ASA.  In practice, this will affect individual departments at state institutions, since departments pay membership fees, not schools themselves.
> 
> Institutions violating the legislation would be cut off from state aid during the academic year the violation occurred. The legislation also has language that exempts certain kinds of boycotts: boycotts related to labor disputes, countries that are state sponsors of terrorism, and boycotts that target unlawful discriminatory practices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NY Bill basically outlaws BDS as an organization any school can associate with.  And other states will soon follow that lead.
> 
> Meanwhile back in the padded room at the asylum, Jihad Sherri:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "BDS is a smashing success"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha!  Unreal.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The ASA. Is an academic organization, perfectly free to boycott educational organizations in Israel who support the Occupation and it's unlawful practices that violate international law .

Boycotts are not illegal.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The last truth I addressed was Roudys hate of American children.
> 
> I had no  problems addressing that truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading another article that stated the ASA does not get contributions from NY schools.
> 
> So the bill does nothing substantive at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Sherri, can't handle the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

My hate of America's Children?  Ha ha ha.  Poor, desperate Jihad Sherri, is now resorting  to these hallucinations.  

Yes, I despise American children.  How did you know?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading another article that stated the ASA does not get contributions from NY schools.or very little.
> 
> So the bill does nothing much substantive at all.
> 
> Except it hurts students, who may not be able to participate in ASA events or afford to pay for their own  travel to such educational events.
> 
> Certainly glad my kids do not go to school in NY, they won't be hurt by this potential. Zionist legislation.
> 
> This might discourage students from attending schools in NY even, if their opportunities at NY schools are less.
> 
> AND there is the problem that we are only speaking of a bill here, no legislation has been signed into law.
> 
> WOw, you are pathetic supporting legislation that hurts kids.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not only NY Schools dipshit.  It's all the elite schools across the country.  I doubt the ignorant witch knows where these schools are even located.  Sometimes it's better to shut up rather than continue embarrassing yourself even more.  Did anybody tell you that, moron?
> 
> *****
> Four universities have already terminated their institutional memberships in the ASA. Penn State Harrisburg was the first to cut its formal ties, followed by Brandeis University, Indiana University at Bloomington, and Kenyon College. These four institutions should be honored for their leadership.
> 
> In short order, over sixty universities have issued strong statements rejecting the ASAs actions. Professor William A. Jacobson compiled this list of institutions that have denounced the ASA boycott:
> 
> American University (D.C.)
> Birmingham Southern College
> Boston University
> Bowdon College
> Brandeis University
> Brooklyn College, CUNY
> Brown University
> Case Western Reserve University
> Cornell University
> Dickinson College
> Duke University
> Florida International University
> Fordham University
> George Washington University
> Hamilton College
> Harvard University
> Haverford College
> Indiana University
> Johns Hopkins University
> Kenyon College
> Lehigh University
> Massachusetts Institute of Technology
> Michigan State
> Middlebury College
> New York University
> Northwestern University
> Ohio State
> Princeton University
> Purdue University
> Rhode Island College
> Rutgers University
> Smith College
> Stanford University
> The City University of New York
> Trinity College (CT)
> Tufts University
> Tulane University
> University of Alabama System
> University of California System
> University of California-Berkeley
> University of California-Irvine
> University of California-San Diego
> University of Chicago
> University of Cincinnati
> University of Connecticut
> University of Delaware
> University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign
> University of Kansas
> University of Maryland
> University of Maryland  Baltimore County
> University of Miami
> University of Michigan
> University of Pennsylvania
> University of Pittsburgh
> University of Southern California
> University of Texas-Austin
> Washington University in St. Louis
> Wesleyan University
> Willamette University
> Yale University
> Yeshiva University
> 
> __________________
> 
> Brown Rejects Boycott of Israeli Academic Institutions | BU Today | Boston University
> 
> 
> Brown Rejects Boycott of Israeli Academic Institutions | BU Today | Boston University
> 
> President Robert A. Brown has rejected a scholarly groups boycott of Israeli academic institutions, saying that he is disappointed and concerned that the American Studies Association (ASA) would support the move.
> 
> Research, teaching, and scholarship flourish through robust exchange of ideas, across borders and among institutions in different parts of the world, Brown writes. Universities and their faculties can often transcend even profound political differences. It is ill-advised to make academic institutions the instrument with which to promote a political agenda by attempting to isolate students and scholars.
> 
> Boston University cannot support this boycott, the president concludes.
> 
> *****
> 
> YaleNews | Statement from Yale President Peter Salovey on Israeli boycott
> 
> Statement from Yale President Peter Salovey on Israeli boycott
> 
> December 20, 2013
> Yale University President Peter Salovey issued the following statement on Dec. 20, 2013:
> 
> Any attempt to close off discussion or dialogue among scholars is antithetical to the fundamental values of scholarship and academic freedom. I stand with the Executive Committee of the Association of American Universities in my strong opposition to a boycott of Israeli academic institutions. At the same time, I acknowledge that individual faculty members have the right to their own opinions and beliefs, even if I disagree with those beliefs.
Click to expand...




> Any attempt to close off discussion or dialogue among scholars is antithetical to the fundamental values of scholarship and academic freedom.



BDS does not do that.

He has been misinformed.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The ASA. Is an academic organization, perfectly free to boycott educational organizations in Israel who support the Occupation and it's unlawful practices that violate international law .
> 
> Boycotts are not illegal.


They can boycott all they want.  Abdul's gas station can boycott. Fatima's Hallal hotdogs can boycott.  Jihad Sherri's designer suicide vests can also boycott.  Ha ha ha.

But no reputable American university or university getting public funding is going to get within 25 miles of a BDS organization.  

There's your smashing success and achievement.  LOL


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading another article that stated the ASA does not get contributions from NY schools.or very little.
> 
> So the bill does nothing much substantive at all.
> 
> Except it hurts students, who may not be able to participate in ASA events or afford to pay for their own  travel to such educational events.
> 
> Certainly glad my kids do not go to school in NY, they won't be hurt by this potential. Zionist legislation.
> 
> This might discourage students from attending schools in NY even, if their opportunities at NY schools are less.
> 
> AND there is the problem that we are only speaking of a bill here, no legislation has been signed into law.
> 
> WOw, you are pathetic supporting legislation that hurts kids.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not only NY Schools dipshit.  It's all the elite schools across the country.  I doubt the ignorant witch knows where these schools are even located.  Sometimes it's better to shut up rather than continue embarrassing yourself even more.  Did anybody tell you that, moron?
> 
> *****
> Four universities have already terminated their institutional memberships in the ASA. Penn State Harrisburg was the first to cut its formal ties, followed by Brandeis University, Indiana University at Bloomington, and Kenyon College. These four institutions should be honored for their leadership.
> 
> In short order, over sixty universities have issued strong statements rejecting the ASA&#8217;s actions. Professor William A. Jacobson compiled this list of institutions that have denounced the ASA boycott:
> 
> American University (D.C.)
> Birmingham Southern College
> Boston University
> Bowdon College
> Brandeis University
> Brooklyn College, CUNY
> Brown University
> Case Western Reserve University
> Cornell University
> Dickinson College
> Duke University
> Florida International University
> Fordham University
> George Washington University
> Hamilton College
> Harvard University
> Haverford College
> Indiana University
> Johns Hopkins University
> Kenyon College
> Lehigh University
> Massachusetts Institute of Technology
> Michigan State
> Middlebury College
> New York University
> Northwestern University
> Ohio State
> Princeton University
> Purdue University
> Rhode Island College
> Rutgers University
> Smith College
> Stanford University
> The City University of New York
> Trinity College (CT)
> Tufts University
> Tulane University
> University of Alabama System
> University of California System
> University of California-Berkeley
> University of California-Irvine
> University of California-San Diego
> University of Chicago
> University of Cincinnati
> University of Connecticut
> University of Delaware
> University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign
> University of Kansas
> University of Maryland
> University of Maryland &#8211; Baltimore County
> University of Miami
> University of Michigan
> University of Pennsylvania
> University of Pittsburgh
> University of Southern California
> University of Texas-Austin
> Washington University in St. Louis
> Wesleyan University
> Willamette University
> Yale University
> Yeshiva University
> 
> __________________
> 
> Brown Rejects Boycott of Israeli Academic Institutions | BU Today | Boston University
> 
> 
> Brown Rejects Boycott of Israeli Academic Institutions | BU Today | Boston University
> 
> President Robert A. Brown has rejected a scholarly group&#8217;s boycott of Israeli academic institutions, saying that he is &#8220;disappointed and concerned&#8221; that the American Studies Association (ASA) would support the move.
> 
> &#8220;Research, teaching, and scholarship flourish through robust exchange of ideas, across borders and among institutions in different parts of the world,&#8221; Brown writes. &#8220;Universities and their faculties can often transcend even profound political differences. It is ill-advised to make academic institutions the instrument with which to promote a political agenda by attempting to isolate students and scholars.
> 
> &#8220;Boston University cannot support this boycott,&#8221; the president concludes.
> 
> *****
> 
> YaleNews | Statement from Yale President Peter Salovey on Israeli boycott
> 
> Statement from Yale President Peter Salovey on Israeli boycott
> 
> December 20, 2013
> Yale University President Peter Salovey issued the following statement on Dec. 20, 2013:
> 
> Any attempt to close off discussion or dialogue among scholars is antithetical to the fundamental values of scholarship and academic freedom. I stand with the Executive Committee of the Association of American Universities in my strong opposition to a boycott of Israeli academic institutions. At the same time, I acknowledge that individual faculty members have the right to their own opinions and beliefs, even if I disagree with those beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any attempt to close off discussion or dialogue among scholars is antithetical to the fundamental values of scholarship and academic freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BDS does not do that.
> 
> He has been misinformed.
Click to expand...

Surely our Tinhead is more informed that all these elite colleges and universities.  Write them a letter and protest Tinhead, maybe they'll change their minds?  Ya neva know...hope springs eternal!


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The proposed bill does not outlaw BDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading another article that stated the ASA does not get contributions from NY schools.
> 
> So the bill does nothing substantive at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Sherri, can't handle the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NY Bill basically outlaws BDS as an organization any school can associate with.  And other states will soon follow that lead.
> 
> Meanwhile back in the padded room at the asylum, Jihad Sherri:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "BDS is a smashing success"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha!  Unreal.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It cuts public funding to any university or organization associated with BDS.  Which in effect means blacklist, outlaw, whateva you wanna call it, knucklehead.


----------



## Roudy

What I like about this discussion is it started out with how great the Bowel Discharge Syndrome is doing to how it's being flushed down an all American toilet.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not only NY Schools dipshit.  It's all the elite schools across the country.  I doubt the ignorant witch knows where these schools are even located.  Sometimes it's better to shut up rather than continue embarrassing yourself even more.  Did anybody tell you that, moron?
> 
> *****
> Four universities have already terminated their institutional memberships in the ASA. Penn State Harrisburg was the first to cut its formal ties, followed by Brandeis University, Indiana University at Bloomington, and Kenyon College. These four institutions should be honored for their leadership.
> 
> In short order, over sixty universities have issued strong statements rejecting the ASAs actions. Professor William A. Jacobson compiled this list of institutions that have denounced the ASA boycott:
> 
> American University (D.C.)
> Birmingham Southern College
> Boston University
> Bowdon College
> Brandeis University
> Brooklyn College, CUNY
> Brown University
> Case Western Reserve University
> Cornell University
> Dickinson College
> Duke University
> Florida International University
> Fordham University
> George Washington University
> Hamilton College
> Harvard University
> Haverford College
> Indiana University
> Johns Hopkins University
> Kenyon College
> Lehigh University
> Massachusetts Institute of Technology
> Michigan State
> Middlebury College
> New York University
> Northwestern University
> Ohio State
> Princeton University
> Purdue University
> Rhode Island College
> Rutgers University
> Smith College
> Stanford University
> The City University of New York
> Trinity College (CT)
> Tufts University
> Tulane University
> University of Alabama System
> University of California System
> University of California-Berkeley
> University of California-Irvine
> University of California-San Diego
> University of Chicago
> University of Cincinnati
> University of Connecticut
> University of Delaware
> University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign
> University of Kansas
> University of Maryland
> University of Maryland  Baltimore County
> University of Miami
> University of Michigan
> University of Pennsylvania
> University of Pittsburgh
> University of Southern California
> University of Texas-Austin
> Washington University in St. Louis
> Wesleyan University
> Willamette University
> Yale University
> Yeshiva University
> 
> __________________
> 
> Brown Rejects Boycott of Israeli Academic Institutions | BU Today | Boston University
> 
> 
> Brown Rejects Boycott of Israeli Academic Institutions | BU Today | Boston University
> 
> President Robert A. Brown has rejected a scholarly groups boycott of Israeli academic institutions, saying that he is disappointed and concerned that the American Studies Association (ASA) would support the move.
> 
> Research, teaching, and scholarship flourish through robust exchange of ideas, across borders and among institutions in different parts of the world, Brown writes. Universities and their faculties can often transcend even profound political differences. It is ill-advised to make academic institutions the instrument with which to promote a political agenda by attempting to isolate students and scholars.
> 
> Boston University cannot support this boycott, the president concludes.
> 
> *****
> 
> YaleNews | Statement from Yale President Peter Salovey on Israeli boycott
> 
> Statement from Yale President Peter Salovey on Israeli boycott
> 
> December 20, 2013
> Yale University President Peter Salovey issued the following statement on Dec. 20, 2013:
> 
> Any attempt to close off discussion or dialogue among scholars is antithetical to the fundamental values of scholarship and academic freedom. I stand with the Executive Committee of the Association of American Universities in my strong opposition to a boycott of Israeli academic institutions. At the same time, I acknowledge that individual faculty members have the right to their own opinions and beliefs, even if I disagree with those beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any attempt to close off discussion or dialogue among scholars is antithetical to the fundamental values of scholarship and academic freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BDS does not do that.
> 
> He has been misinformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surely all Tinhead is more informed that all these elite colleges and universities.  Write them a letter and protest Tinhead, maybe they'll change their minds?  Ya neva know...hope springs eternal!
Click to expand...


I will bet anything that all of those schools were contacted by Israel's lobby and fed a load of crap.

BDS will continue its educational campaign. Who knows what will happen when the truth gets out.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last truth I addressed was Roudys hate of American children.
> 
> I had no  problems addressing that truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ironic thing is that when I read "Hatred for American Children", I was reminded of Sherri's post in a thread about the Sandy Hook Massacre: All this sorrow over only 20 children!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel sorrow for all of the children hurt in our world, that was what I said.
Click to expand...


More sherrifilth lies.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS does not do that.
> 
> He has been misinformed.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely all Tinhead is more informed that all these elite colleges and universities.  Write them a letter and protest Tinhead, maybe they'll change their minds?  Ya neva know...hope springs eternal!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will bet anything that all of those schools were contacted by Israel's lobby and fed a load of crap.
> 
> BDS will continue its educational campaign. Who knows what will happen when the truth gets out.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's always the boogeyman isn't it.  How about people standing up for academic freedom, free speech and justice, as opposed to submitting to the hate and thuggery exhibited by the BDS?  

Seems like the truth is coming out with regards to the BDS.  Imagine as liberal and tolerant a state that NY is, and the BDS still managed to piss them off.  Wow.


----------



## Roudy

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ironic thing is that when I read "Hatred for American Children", I was reminded of Sherri's post in a thread about the Sandy Hook Massacre: All this sorrow over only 20 children!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorrow for all of the children hurt in our world, that was what I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More sherrifilth lies.
Click to expand...

Yeah, when I read Jihad Sherri's posts, the first thing that comes to my mind is, now here's this loving person who truly CARES about children.  Yup, the love and compassion are just oozing out of Jihad Sherri.  

Don't tell me you can't feel it?


----------



## Kondor3

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely all Tinhead is more informed that all these elite colleges and universities.  Write them a letter and protest Tinhead, maybe they'll change their minds?  Ya neva know...hope springs eternal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will bet anything that all of those schools were contacted by Israel's lobby and fed a load of crap.
> 
> BDS will continue its educational campaign. Who knows what will happen when the truth gets out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's always the boogeyman isn't it.  How about people standing up for academic freedom, free speech and justice, as opposed to submitting to the hate and thuggery exhibited by the BDS?
> 
> Seems like the truth is coming out with regards to the BDS.  Imagine as liberal and tolerant a state that NY is, and the BDS still managed to piss them off.  Wow.
Click to expand...

Excellent points, Roudy.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS does not do that.
> 
> He has been misinformed.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely all Tinhead is more informed that all these elite colleges and universities.  Write them a letter and protest Tinhead, maybe they'll change their minds?  Ya neva know...hope springs eternal!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will bet anything that all of those schools were contacted by Israel's lobby and fed a load of crap.
> 
> BDS will continue its educational campaign. Who knows what will happen when the truth gets out.
Click to expand...


Isn't it funny that when pro - Palestinians are shown people,groups,organizations (in this case universities) that don't submit to the bullshit Palestinian cause and kiss Palestinian ass, they will always assume that some bullshit Zionist conspiracy is behind it? 

Why is it so surprising that people are not buying the BDS drek ? 

And I'm certain you have ZERO evidence to back up your claim, am I right?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

BDS is not an organization, its a response to Israel's Apartheid practice and violations of international law in Israel's over 45 year Occupation in Palestine. And no doubt but that it is a growing movement. And every time a resolution is passed or BDS action goes public, the spotlight turns once again and the Media's attention turns once again to the Occupation and Israel's abuses there. That is the beauty of BDS, it does not really matter what happens ultimately with a particular BDS action, its the publicity stirred up and peoples eyes opened more and more every day to the abuses of Occupation and Apartheid Israel carries out in Palestine. And the flexibility and creativity a part of this Movement encourage and I think ensure longevity, this Movement is here until Apartheid and Occupation are dismantled.

At the moment, what is really hurting Israel is EU Guidelines that operate to greatly discourage European companies from doing business with any Israeli companies with any business operations in the OPT, that includes East Jerusalem.


----------



## Indeependent

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BDS is not an organization, its a response to Israel's Apartheid practice and violations of international law in Israel's over 45 year Occupation in Palestine. And no doubt but that it is a growing movement. And every time a resolution is passed or BDS action goes public, the spotlight turns once again and the Media's attention turns once again to the Occupation and Israel's abuses there. That is the beauty of BDS, it does not really matter what happens ultimately with a particular BDS action, its the publicity stirred up and peoples eyes opened more and more every day to the abuses of Occupation and Apartheid Israel carries out in Palestine. And the flexibility and creativity a part of this Movement encourage and I think ensure longevity, this Movement is here until Apartheid and Occupation are dismantled.
> 
> At the moment, what is really hurting Israel is EU Guidelines that operate to greatly discourage European companies from doing business with any Israeli companies with any business operations in the OPT, that includes East Jerusalem.



I've been asking around and some people have actually heard of it.
Doesn't seem to be having much of an impact except for a few giggles along with, "Oh, that nonsense has been around for 10 years.".


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BDS is not an organization, ..............



you really are that clueless?

why am I surprised?


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely all Tinhead is more informed that all these elite colleges and universities.  Write them a letter and protest Tinhead, maybe they'll change their minds?  Ya neva know...hope springs eternal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will bet anything that all of those schools were contacted by Israel's lobby and fed a load of crap.
> 
> BDS will continue its educational campaign. Who knows what will happen when the truth gets out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny that when pro - Palestinians are shown people,groups,organizations (in this case universities) that don't submit to the bullshit Palestinian cause and kiss Palestinian ass, they will always assume that some bullshit Zionist conspiracy is behind it?
> 
> Why is it so surprising that people are not buying the BDS drek ?
> 
> And I'm certain you have ZERO evidence to back up your claim, am I right?
Click to expand...


Of course I am merely speculating at this time. However, when the dust settles I think you will find that I was correct.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BDS
> 
> One simple, shocking image of Marine Le Pen wont even scratch the surface of this, and as you may have guessed, Madonna didnt mention any of Israels home-grown proto-fascists. As for the Palestinian call for*boycott, divestment and sanctions*(BDS) against Israel, the Queen of Pop wouldnt touch it with a ten-foot pole.
> 
> Madonna sings for apartheid; yet campaign to boycott Israel grows stronger | The Electronic Intifada





 The BDS movement is being declared illegal all over the world, first in that bastion of islamonazi and neo Marxist support France which passed a law making the movement illegal. Then the N.Y legislature has made it illegal as well, complete with the true academics of the USA.

 Your going down faster than qassam that has run out of fuel.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Stephen Hawking joins academic boycott of Israel" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aw-JAcrJtQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player





 What a loser using the charlatan to preach your ANTI SEMITISM, he is a laughing stock in the UK. Did you know he pretended to convert to islam so he could bed loads of muslimah's , he has married quite a few Islamic ladies and cast them aside when a new one comes on the scene. very soon he will be just another loud mouthed failed islamonazi politician without a job.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Stop lying, your lies are as always backed up by nothing. 

BDS has been declared unlawful nowhere but in the deluded heads of Zionists like you.


​


Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS
> 
> One simple, shocking image of Marine Le Pen wont even scratch the surface of this, and as you may have guessed, Madonna didnt mention any of Israels home-grown proto-fascists. As for the Palestinian call for*boycott, divestment and sanctions*(BDS) against Israel, the Queen of Pop wouldnt touch it with a ten-foot pole.
> 
> Madonna sings for apartheid; yet campaign to boycott Israel grows stronger | The Electronic Intifada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BDS movement is being declared illegal all over the world, first in that bastion of islamonazi and neo Marxist support France which passed a law making the movement illegal. Then the N.Y legislature has made it illegal as well, complete with the true academics of the USA.
> 
> Your going down faster than qassam that has run out of fuel.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

More lies from a Zionist, why am I not surprised?



Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Stephen Hawking joins academic boycott of Israel" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aw-JAcrJtQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a loser using the charlatan to preach your ANTI SEMITISM, he is a laughing stock in the UK. Did you know he pretended to convert to islam so he could bed loads of muslimah's , he has married quite a few Islamic ladies and cast them aside when a new one comes on the scene. very soon he will be just another loud mouthed failed islamonazi politician without a job.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Palestinian Civil Society Call for BDS

Palestinian Civil Society*Calls for Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions against Israel*Until it Complies with International Law and Universal Principles of Human Rights

9 July 2005

One year after the historic Advisory Opinion of the International Court of Justice (ICJ) which found Israel&#8217;s Wall built on occupied Palestinian territory to be illegal; Israel continues its construction of the colonial Wall with total disregard to the Court&#8217;s decision. Thirty eight years into Israel&#8217;s occupation of the Palestinian West Bank (including East Jerusalem), Gaza Strip and the Syrian Golan Heights, Israel continues to expand Jewish colonies. It has unilaterally annexed occupied East Jerusalem and the Golan Heights and is now de facto annexing large parts of the West Bank by means of the Wall. Israel is also preparing &#8211; in the shadow of its lanned redeployment from the Gaza Strip &#8211; to build and expand colonies in the West Bank. Fifty seven years after the state of Israel was built mainly on land ethnically cleansed of its Palestinian owners, a majority of Palestinians are refugees, most of whom are stateless. Moreover, Israel&#8217;s entrenched system of racial discrimination against its own Arab-Palestinian citizens remains intact.

We, representatives of Palestinian civil society, call upon international civil society organizations and people of conscience all over the world to impose broad boycotts and implement divestment initiatives against Israel similar to those applied to South Africa in the apartheid era. We appeal to you to pressure your respective states to impose embargoes and sanctions against Israel. We also invite conscientious Israelis to support this Call, for the sake of justice and genuine peace.

Palestinian Civil Society Call for BDS | BDSmovement.net


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will bet anything that all of those schools were contacted by Israel's lobby and fed a load of crap.
> 
> BDS will continue its educational campaign. Who knows what will happen when the truth gets out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny that when pro - Palestinians are shown people,groups,organizations (in this case universities) that don't submit to the bullshit Palestinian cause and kiss Palestinian ass, they will always assume that some bullshit Zionist conspiracy is behind it?
> 
> Why is it so surprising that people are not buying the BDS drek ?
> 
> And I'm certain you have ZERO evidence to back up your claim, am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I am merely speculating at this time. However, when the dust settles I think you will find that I was correct.
Click to expand...


That is quite a *bold* prediction.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny that when pro - Palestinians are shown people,groups,organizations (in this case universities) that don't submit to the bullshit Palestinian cause and kiss Palestinian ass, they will always assume that some bullshit Zionist conspiracy is behind it?
> 
> Why is it so surprising that people are not buying the BDS drek ?
> 
> And I'm certain you have ZERO evidence to back up your claim, am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I am merely speculating at this time. However, when the dust settles I think you will find that I was correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is quite a *bold* prediction.
Click to expand...


Not at all. My prediction is in lockstep with history.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I am merely speculating at this time. However, when the dust settles I think you will find that I was correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is quite a *bold* prediction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. My prediction is in lockstep with history.
Click to expand...


Keep telling yourself that Tinmore . 

Anyone with a brain will see your statement as ridiculous and a lie.


----------



## Kondor3

Isn't it amazing, how some of these heads-up-their-ass Hyper-Liberal Academics will pontificate, when you get a gaggle of them together at some symposium or another, and yet, when they go back home (to their schools), their own Executives and Boards of Trustees bitch-slap them and reverse their idiotic pro-boycott mouth-droppings?

Who wants to piss off their funding sources (government, alumni, corporations, etc.)?

Nobody sane, anyway.

And, of course, it all comes back to: We (the West) like Jews better than Muslims. Always have. Always will.


----------



## Phoenall

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny that when pro - Palestinians are shown people,groups,organizations (in this case universities) that don't submit to the bullshit Palestinian cause and kiss Palestinian ass, they will always assume that some bullshit Zionist conspiracy is behind it?
> 
> Why is it so surprising that people are not buying the BDS drek ?
> 
> And I'm certain you have ZERO evidence to back up your claim, am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I am merely speculating at this time. However, when the dust settles I think you will find that I was correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is quite a *bold* prediction.
Click to expand...




 It is also another example of BLOOD LIBEL and NAZI ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATRED


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I am merely speculating at this time. However, when the dust settles I think you will find that I was correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is quite a *bold* prediction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. My prediction is in lockstep with history.
Click to expand...

America's greatest universities have rejected BDS and what it stands for. 

It really is game over for BDS, at least as far as America is concerned. There is nothing to predict.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Palestinian Civil Society*Calls for Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions against Israel*Until it Complies with International Law and Universal Principles of Human Rights

9 July 2005

These non-violent punitive measures should be maintained until Israel meets its obligation to recognize the Palestinian people&#8217;s inalienable right to self-determination and fully complies with the precepts of international law by:

1. Ending its occupation and colonization of all Arab lands and dismantling the Wall
2. Recognizing the fundamental rights of the Arab-Palestinian citizens of Israel to full equality; and
3. Respecting, protecting and promoting the rights of Palestinian refugees to return to their homes and properties as stipulated in UN resolution 194.

Palestinian Civil Society Call for BDS | BDSmovement.net


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestinian Civil Society*Calls for Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions against Israel*Until it Complies with International Law and Universal Principles of Human Rights
> 
> 9 July 2005
> 
> These non-violent punitive measures should be maintained until Israel meets its obligation to recognize the Palestinian people&#8217;s inalienable right to self-determination and fully complies with the precepts of international law by:
> 
> 1. Ending its occupation and colonization of all Arab lands and dismantling the Wall
> 2. Recognizing the fundamental rights of the Arab-Palestinian citizens of Israel to full equality; and
> 3. Respecting, protecting and promoting the rights of Palestinian refugees to return to their homes and properties as stipulated in UN resolution 194.
> 
> Palestinian Civil Society Call for BDS | BDSmovement.net


How many times has this same post been made, here and elsewhere?

Using either (a) exactly or (b) almost exactly [to narrowly escape censure] the same verbiage.

Does this not constitute 'spam' on this message board system?

Is 'spam' not prohibited according to this board system's Rules or Code of Conduct?

If these things are true, then, some long-overdue Enforcement of the Spam Rule seems in order here.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

People of  conscience shall keep on heeding the call to BDS as long as the Occupation continues  

Thank God for the God we have who ends all Injustices, like Occupation in Palestine, in His timing.


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Civil Society*Calls for Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions against Israel*Until it Complies with International Law and Universal Principles of Human Rights
> 
> 9 July 2005
> 
> These non-violent punitive measures should be maintained until Israel meets its obligation to recognize the Palestinian people&#8217;s inalienable right to self-determination and fully complies with the precepts of international law by:
> 
> 1. Ending its occupation and colonization of all Arab lands and dismantling the Wall
> 2. Recognizing the fundamental rights of the Arab-Palestinian citizens of Israel to full equality; and
> 3. Respecting, protecting and promoting the rights of Palestinian refugees to return to their homes and properties as stipulated in UN resolution 194.
> 
> Palestinian Civil Society Call for BDS | BDSmovement.net
> 
> 
> 
> How many times has this same post been made, here and elsewhere?
> 
> Using either (a) exactly or (b) almost exactly [to narrowly escape censure] the same verbiage.
> 
> Does this not constitute 'spam' on this message board system?
> 
> Is 'spam' not prohibited according to this board system's Rules or Code of Conduct?
> 
> If these things are true, then, some long-overdue Enforcement of the Spam Rule seems in order here.
Click to expand...

Yup.  Same vomit, different thread.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> People of  conscience shall keep on heeding the call to BDS as long as the Occupation continues
> 
> Thank God for the God we have who ends all Injustices, like Occupation in Palestine, in His timing.


Thank God for America that sees BDS for what it is and is now passing laws against it.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

BDS is going nowhere and I have not posted these words from the call to BDS by Palestinians in this thread before now, that I am aware of.

Get used to BDS, Zionist boy, it is going nowhere.

We have a God greater than you and all the Zionists.



Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Civil Society*Calls for Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions against Israel*Until it Complies with International Law and Universal Principles of Human Rights
> 
> 9 July 2005
> 
> These non-violent punitive measures should be maintained until Israel meets its obligation to recognize the Palestinian people&#8217;s inalienable right to self-determination and fully complies with the precepts of international law by:
> 
> 1. Ending its occupation and colonization of all Arab lands and dismantling the Wall
> 2. Recognizing the fundamental rights of the Arab-Palestinian citizens of Israel to full equality; and
> 3. Respecting, protecting and promoting the rights of Palestinian refugees to return to their homes and properties as stipulated in UN resolution 194.
> 
> Palestinian Civil Society Call for BDS | BDSmovement.net
> 
> 
> 
> How many times has this same post been made, here and elsewhere?
> 
> Using either (a) exactly or (b) almost exactly [to narrowly escape censure] the same verbiage.
> 
> Does this not constitute 'spam' on this message board system?
> 
> Is 'spam' not prohibited according to this board system's Rules or Code of Conduct?
> 
> If these things are true, then, some long-overdue Enforcement of the Spam Rule seems in order here.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

It's nice of you to finally admit that this stupid campaign is going nowhere.

And it will continue to go nowhere until it dies on the vine. 



Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit. 


SherriMunnerlyn said:


> *BDS is going nowhere* and I have not posted these words from the call to BDS by Palestinians in this thread before now, that I am aware of.
> 
> Get used to BDS, Zionist boy,* it is going nowhere*.
> 
> We have a God greater than you and all the Zionists.


----------



## Hossfly

Even Abu Mazen doesn't want a boycott.

Israel and the myopic BDS movement - Opinion - The Boston Globe


THE BOYCOTT, divestment, and sanctions movement (BDS) against Israel, which was recently energized by the decision of the American Studies Association to boycott Israeli academic institutions, is actually making it harder for Israel and the Palestinian Authority to negotiate a reasonable resolution to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. That is why Mahmoud Abbas, the head of the Palestinian Authority, has come out against boycotting Israel and Israeli academic institutions. As he put it in an interview while attending the service for Nelson Mandela:

[W]e dont ask anyone to boycott Israel itself. We have relations with Israel, we have mutual recognition of Israel.

The leaders of the BDS movement understand Abbass point, but they persist in the demand for BDS. Some seem to be against a peaceful resolution of the Israeli-Palestinian dispute based on a two-state solution. The BDS movement is not only directed against Israels occupation of the West Bank. Judging from the rhetoric of some of its leaders, it is directed against the very existence of the state of Israel.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Who cares what US puppets think or say or want?

Noone does.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

It is going nowhere because it is here to stay!

Until all its objectives have been fulfilled.





Rat in the Hat said:


> It's nice of you to finally admit that this stupid campaign is going nowhere.
> 
> And it will continue to go nowhere until it dies on the vine.
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *BDS is going nowhere* and I have not posted these words from the call to BDS by Palestinians in this thread before now, that I am aware of.
> 
> Get used to BDS, Zionist boy,* it is going nowhere*.
> 
> We have a God greater than you and all the Zionists.
Click to expand...


----------



## Indeependent

We will know the boycott is successful when wealthy Jews stop giving to non-Jewish organizations because Israel needs the money.
Then the nazis will cry, "Those damn Jews always stick together!".
Well, yes, we do.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

You should really reseach what the phrase "going nowhere" means, Fräulein Sherri.





Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit. 


SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It is going nowhere because it is here to stay!
> 
> Until all its objectives have been fulfilled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice of you to finally admit that this stupid campaign is going nowhere.
> 
> And it will continue to go nowhere until it dies on the vine.
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *BDS is going nowhere* and I have not posted these words from the call to BDS by Palestinians in this thread before now, that I am aware of.
> 
> Get used to BDS, Zionist boy,* it is going nowhere*.
> 
> We have a God greater than you and all the Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> People of  conscience shall keep on heeding the call to BDS as long as the Occupation continues
> 
> Thank God for the God we have who ends all Injustices, like Occupation in Palestine, in His timing.



Come on People of Conscience -- Get the word out to all your friends and neighbors to not buy anything which has a label showing it to come from some Muslim country.  After all, there is no tolerance of religion in these countries and people are being killed for their religious beliefs.  Tell all your Leftist Jewish acquaintances who are for this silly BDS against Israel that they should be concentrating on boycotting the countries where even Muslims are being killed because they belong to another sect.  Naturally the anti-Semites will not want to boycott these countries because the Jews are not involved.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BDS is going nowhere and I have not posted these words from the call to BDS by Palestinians in this thread before now, that I am aware of.
> 
> Get used to BDS, Zionist boy, it is going nowhere.
> 
> We have a God greater than you and all the Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Civil Society*Calls for Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions against Israel*Until it Complies with International Law and Universal Principles of Human Rights
> 
> 9 July 2005
> 
> These non-violent punitive measures should be maintained until Israel meets its obligation to recognize the Palestinian people&#8217;s inalienable right to self-determination and fully complies with the precepts of international law by:
> 
> 1. Ending its occupation and colonization of all Arab lands and dismantling the Wall
> 2. Recognizing the fundamental rights of the Arab-Palestinian citizens of Israel to full equality; and
> 3. Respecting, protecting and promoting the rights of Palestinian refugees to return to their homes and properties as stipulated in UN resolution 194.
> 
> Palestinian Civil Society Call for BDS | BDSmovement.net
> 
> 
> 
> How many times has this same post been made, here and elsewhere?
> 
> Using either (a) exactly or (b) almost exactly [to narrowly escape censure] the same verbiage.
> 
> Does this not constitute 'spam' on this message board system?
> 
> Is 'spam' not prohibited according to this board system's Rules or Code of Conduct?
> 
> If these things are true, then, some long-overdue Enforcement of the Spam Rule seems in order here.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well, technically BDS is going somewhere, DOWN THE TOILET.  LOL


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> You should really reseach what the phrase "going nowhere" means, Fräulein Sherri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is going nowhere because it is here to stay!
> 
> Until all its objectives have been fulfilled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice of you to finally admit that this stupid campaign is going nowhere.
> 
> And it will continue to go nowhere until it dies on the vine.
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*They talk like that in the neo Nazi trailer park she grew up in:  "I ain't goin' nowhere!"  Ha ha ha.
*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The boycott is against Israel because of her actions in Palestine in her Occupation and in her implementation of  Apartheid in both the OPT and inside Israel and in her refusal to allow the refugees to return.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The boycott is against Israel because of her actions in Palestine in her Occupation and in her implementation of  Apartheid in both the OPT and inside Israel and in her refusal to allow the refugees to return.


*Yeah the Bowel Discharge Syndrome is....
*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "SodaStream Jingle" on YouTube


----------



## MHunterB

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will bet anything that all of those schools were contacted by Israel's lobby and fed a load of crap.
> 
> BDS will continue its educational campaign. Who knows what will happen when the truth gets out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny that when pro - Palestinians are shown people,groups,organizations (in this case universities) that don't submit to the bullshit Palestinian cause and kiss Palestinian ass, they will always assume that some bullshit Zionist conspiracy is behind it?
> 
> Why is it so surprising that people are not buying the BDS drek ?
> 
> And I'm certain you have ZERO evidence to back up your claim, am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I am merely speculating at this time. However, when the dust settles I think you will find that I was correct.
Click to expand...


All your OTHER conspiranutter BS filth hasn't been correct, no matter how many times you've repeated it.  One would think a person who had any intelligence would cease pimping the same malignant 'speculations' after so many instances where they were shown to be false.


----------



## MHunterB

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "SodaStream Jingle" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lziBOtQUZfI&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Awwww, isn't the l'il whore of HAMAS so cutesy when it continually ORDERS others to do its bidding.

Sure, I'll watch your propaganda videos - right after you stop sucking up those Nazi turds you like so much.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The bill is unconstitutional,  lol!

If passed, it will just lead to years of law suits.

"In an e-mail to me last week, the*Palestine Solidarity Legal Support*groups Dima Khalidi laid out the constitutional issues with the bill. *The First Amendment prohibits public officials from denying public benefits as a way of censoring speech activities. These bills clearly aim to discourage expressive activities such as boycotts based on the legislators personal disagreement with the content of the expression, Khalidi said. *Painting the ASA boycott resolution as discriminatory is not only inaccurate, but also distracts from the fact that its purpose is in fact to protest the human rights violations for which Israel is responsible, and the discriminatory policies and practices of the Israeli government.*These bills would be both a violation of free speech and of academic freedom, which the proposed legislation cynically purports to defend.

New York Senate passes bill punishing ASA over Israel boycott

New York Senate passes bill punishing ASA over Israel boycott | Mondoweiss




MHunterB said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny that when pro - Palestinians are shown people,groups,organizations (in this case universities) that don't submit to the bullshit Palestinian cause and kiss Palestinian ass, they will always assume that some bullshit Zionist conspiracy is behind it?
> 
> Why is it so surprising that people are not buying the BDS drek ?
> 
> And I'm certain you have ZERO evidence to back up your claim, am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I am merely speculating at this time. However, when the dust settles I think you will find that I was correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All your OTHER conspiranutter BS filth hasn't been correct, no matter how many times you've repeated it.  One would think a person who had any intelligence would cease pimping the same malignant 'speculations' after so many instances where they were shown to be false.
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

Suck my dick Sherri.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Such hate displayed by Zionists here!

I certainly  am glad I am not a Zionist. 



MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "SodaStream Jingle" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lziBOtQUZfI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww, isn't the l'il whore of HAMAS so cutesy when it continually ORDERS others to do its bidding.
> 
> Sure, I'll watch your propaganda videos - right after you stop sucking up those Nazi turds you like so much.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Such hate displayed by Zionists here!
> 
> I certainly  am glad I am not a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "SodaStream Jingle" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lziBOtQUZfI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww, isn't the l'il whore of HAMAS so cutesy when it continually ORDERS others to do its bidding.
> 
> Sure, I'll watch your propaganda videos - right after you stop sucking up those Nazi turds you like so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I don't think it would ever cross Mrs. Sherri's mind that the readers are so happy that they don't have a mental illness as she does.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The boycott is against Israel because of her actions in Palestine in her Occupation and in her implementation of  Apartheid in both the OPT and inside Israel and in her refusal to allow the refugees to return.



Since you are such a "good Christian woman," why not start up some kind of boycott against the Muslim countries where many innocent Christians are being killed because of their faith?  Evidently Mrs. Sherri doesn't consider murder by her friends to be of any importance even when they murder Christians.  Maybe that Iranian gang hypnotizes her every morning to forget about these unfortunate Christians.


----------



## toastman

High_Gravity said:


> Suck my dick Sherri.



If you saw a picture of her hideous face and disproportionate saggy body, you wouldn't be saying that


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BDS is going nowhere and I have not posted these words from the call to BDS by Palestinians in this thread before now, that I am aware of.
> 
> Get used to BDS, Zionist boy, it is going nowhere.
> 
> We have a God greater than you and all the Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian Civil Society*Calls for Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions against Israel*Until it Complies with International Law and Universal Principles of Human Rights
> 
> 9 July 2005
> 
> These non-violent punitive measures should be maintained until Israel meets its obligation to recognize the Palestinian peoples inalienable right to self-determination and fully complies with the precepts of international law by:
> 
> 1. Ending its occupation and colonization of all Arab lands and dismantling the Wall
> 2. Recognizing the fundamental rights of the Arab-Palestinian citizens of Israel to full equality; and
> 3. Respecting, protecting and promoting the rights of Palestinian refugees to return to their homes and properties as stipulated in UN resolution 194.
> 
> Palestinian Civil Society Call for BDS | BDSmovement.net
> 
> 
> 
> How many times has this same post been made, here and elsewhere?
> 
> Using either (a) exactly or (b) almost exactly [to narrowly escape censure] the same verbiage.
> 
> Does this not constitute 'spam' on this message board system?
> 
> Is 'spam' not prohibited according to this board system's Rules or Code of Conduct?
> 
> If these things are true, then, some long-overdue Enforcement of the Spam Rule seems in order here.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


If you don't believe in the jews god of the torah, and Jesus, what god do you believe in?  There are more than one god?  You believe in a Pantheon, or how many good and bad gods?

You are so silly


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

If the Holy Spirit is not there to convict a person of their sin, you certainly are evidence of the fact a person is deaf and dumb and blind to the Word of God.

John 3:16-18

English Standard Version (ESV)

For God So Loved the World

For*God so loved*the world,[a]*that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not*perish but have eternal life.*For*God did not send his Son into the world*to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him.*Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not*believed in the name of the only Son of God.








MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "SodaStream Jingle" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lziBOtQUZfI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww, isn't the l'il whore of HAMAS so cutesy when it continually ORDERS others to do its bidding.
> 
> Sure, I'll watch your propaganda videos - right after you stop sucking up those Nazi turds you like so much.
Click to expand...




aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is going nowhere and I have not posted these words from the call to BDS by Palestinians in this thread before now, that I am aware of.
> 
> Get used to BDS, Zionist boy, it is going nowhere.
> 
> We have a God greater than you and all the Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times has this same post been made, here and elsewhere?
> 
> Using either (a) exactly or (b) almost exactly [to narrowly escape censure] the same verbiage.
> 
> Does this not constitute 'spam' on this message board system?
> 
> Is 'spam' not prohibited according to this board system's Rules or Code of Conduct?
> 
> If these things are true, then, some long-overdue Enforcement of the Spam Rule seems in order here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't believe in the jews god of the torah, and Jesus, what god do you believe in?  There are more than one god?  You believe in a Pantheon, or how many good and bad gods?
> 
> You are so silly
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I have JESUS, something that sets me apart from all of you Zionists. 

Pity yourself for the One you are missing.



Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such hate displayed by Zionists here!
> 
> I certainly  am glad I am not a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww, isn't the l'il whore of HAMAS so cutesy when it continually ORDERS others to do its bidding.
> 
> Sure, I'll watch your propaganda videos - right after you stop sucking up those Nazi turds you like so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it would ever cross Mrs. Sherri's mind that the readers are so happy that they don't have a mental illness as she does.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have JESUS, something that sets me apart from all of you Zionists.
> 
> Pity yourself for the One you are missing.
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such hate displayed by Zionists here!
> 
> I certainly  am glad I am not a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it would ever cross Mrs. Sherri's mind that the readers are so happy that they don't have a mental illness as she does.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I have American Express and I never leave home without it.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have JESUS, something that sets me apart from all of you Zionists.
> 
> Pity yourself for the One you are missing.
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such hate displayed by Zionists here!
> 
> I certainly  am glad I am not a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it would ever cross Mrs. Sherri's mind that the readers are so happy that they don't have a mental illness as she does.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


What's sets you apart is that  you have a mental illness for which everyone here can pity you.  By the way, you have been blabbering and blabbering around the clock so who is going to cook dinner for the Iranian gang, unless of course there is no need to cook if one is actually in a mental institution posting away and the meals are, of course, prepared for the patients.


----------



## Sally

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have JESUS, something that sets me apart from all of you Zionists.
> 
> Pity yourself for the One you are missing.
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it would ever cross Mrs. Sherri's mind that the readers are so happy that they don't have a mental illness as she does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have American Express and I never leave home without it.
Click to expand...


Mrs. Sherri doesn't need anything like that because she never leaves home.


----------



## Roudy

Sally said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have JESUS, something that sets me apart from all of you Zionists.
> 
> Pity yourself for the One you are missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have American Express and I never leave home without it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mrs. Sherri doesn't need anything like that because she never leaves home.
Click to expand...

You have a point, I hadn't thought of that. My bad.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "BDS: Burst the Bubble of Israeli Apartheid - Boycott SodaStream (Melbourne 19.04.2013)" on YouTube


----------



## Indeependent

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Such hate displayed by Zionists here!
> 
> I certainly  am glad I am not a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "SodaStream Jingle" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lziBOtQUZfI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww, isn't the l'il whore of HAMAS so cutesy when it continually ORDERS others to do its bidding.
> 
> Sure, I'll watch your propaganda videos - right after you stop sucking up those Nazi turds you like so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So are we.
Our hate is much wittier.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "BDS Brides Boycott SodaStream and Ahava Sales at Bed Bath & Beyond" on YouTube


----------



## Indeependent

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "BDS Brides Boycott SodaStream and Ahava Sales at Bed Bath & Beyond" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8njU1jZAHbI&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Jews will accept free publicity no matter where it comes from.
Can you imagine all of those Arab children watching wahabee TV that now want soda!?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have JESUS, something that sets me apart from all of you Zionists.
> 
> Pity yourself for the One you are missing.
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it would ever cross Mrs. Sherri's mind that the readers are so happy that they don't have a mental illness as she does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have American Express and I never leave home without it.
Click to expand...

And *I *have The Power!!!!







Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## Sally

Indeependent said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "BDS Brides Boycott SodaStream and Ahava Sales at Bed Bath & Beyond" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8njU1jZAHbI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews will accept free publicity no matter where it comes from.
> Can you imagine all of those Arab children watching wahabee TV that now want soda!?
Click to expand...


Looks like SodaStream won one in France.  Good for them.  Since Mrs. Sherri has so much time on her hands, perhaps she can get a job at SodaStream and work alongside the other Muslims who are employed there.  It will give her a chance to earn a few shekels.

Israel Hayom | SodaStream wins boycott case in France <img src="http://www.israelhayom.co.il/site/upload/photos/video_icon/video_icon_24.png" style="width:15px; height:15px;" />


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _Who cares what US puppets think or say or want?_...


Ummmmm... the US probably cares?... that's my own first guess... and, given that you probably about as un-American as they come, your inability to understand that is revealing in itself.



> "..._Noone does._"


True. No one in Tehran or Gaza City cares what they say.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "BDS: Burst the Bubble of Israeli Apartheid - Boycott SodaStream (Melbourne 19.04.2013)" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qegS4iXeQ2c&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Watch... Jews... in... space.....!!!


----------



## aris2chat

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "BDS: Burst the Bubble of Israeli Apartheid - Boycott SodaStream (Melbourne 19.04.2013)" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qegS4iXeQ2c&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> Watch... Jews... in... space.....!!!
Click to expand...


cute


----------



## aris2chat

8 min ago
SodaStream wins French court case against boycott group
This is a small win, but a win is a win. We need a lot more such legal challenges to anti-Israel boycott groups, who  are propagandists and have no compunctions about lying and making up accusations in the worst tradition of&#8230;


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._Get used to BDS, Zionist boy, it is going nowhere_..."


Non sequitur to the point being made concerning spam.

And, FYI, spam is either posting multiple iterations within a thread OR scattered across multiple threads - insofar as this is defined in this board system's rules, if I recall correctly.



> "..._We have a God greater than you and all the Zionists_..."


God, if He exists, is greater than all, so this goes without saying.

The God of my understanding is a merciful and forgiving and loving God, not the Old Testament or Revelations fire-and-brimstone deity that so many unimaginative types lean on so heavily...

Matt Damon may have had it right, in talking to the nun about God spanking...


----------



## Kondor3

aris2chat said:


> cute


And about as relevant as some of the offal that Frau Goebbels continues to spew...

And who better than Mel Brooks to serve-up a little Jewish humor as comic relief for all this phoney-baloney doom-and-gloom BDS horse manure?


----------



## aris2chat

Europe Warns Palestinian Authority Against Rejecting Kerry Framework Peace Plan

Europe will not automatically continue to support the Palestinian Authority if the current U.S.-backed framework agreement talks with Israel fail, Israel&#8217;s Walla website reported on Wednesday.


----------



## Kondor3

aris2chat said:


> Europe Warns Palestinian Authority Against Rejecting Kerry Framework Peace Plan
> 
> Europe will not automatically continue to support the Palestinian Authority if the current U.S.-backed framework agreement talks with Israel fail, Israels Walla website reported on Wednesday.


And, of course, the dumbass Palestinians will screw the pooch on that, as well.

Everything they touch turns to shit, including their own best interests.

Not exactly the brightest crayons in the box.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

EU warns Israel against announcing new settlement construction plans

By JPOST.COM STAFF,*HERB KEINON, KHALED ABU TOAMEH

12/27/2013 09:16


The European Union will strongly object to any new announcements of Israeli settlement construction in the West Bank, a senior EU diplomat told Channel 10 on Thursday.

The unnamed diplomat said "there will be very little understanding from the European governments" if Israel plans to announce further construction beyond the Green Line next week following the release of a third group of Palestinian security prisoners.

EU warns Israel against announcing new settlement construction plans | JPost | Israel News


----------



## Roudy

Sally said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "BDS Brides Boycott SodaStream and Ahava Sales at Bed Bath & Beyond" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8njU1jZAHbI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews will accept free publicity no matter where it comes from.
> Can you imagine all of those Arab children watching wahabee TV that now want soda!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like SodaStream won one in France.  Good for them.  Since Mrs. Sherri has so much time on her hands, perhaps she can get a job at SodaStream and work alongside the other Muslims who are employed there.  It will give her a chance to earn a few shekels.
> 
> Israel Hayom | SodaStream wins boycott case in France <img src="http://www.israelhayom.co.il/site/upload/photos/video_icon/video_icon_24.png" style="width:15px; height:15px;" />
Click to expand...

OOOOPS!  Is that another of Sherri's "BDS Victories"?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

BDS  Sanctions


The EU's*"territorial applicability clause"spells out that there can be consequences for flouting UN resolutions and international legality. Not enormous ones, true, but they still include funding, co-operation, scholarships, research funds and prizes for institutions in Jewish settlements in the West Bank and East Jerusalem, whose population now number about 520,000 people. Ariel University, near the Palestinian city of Nablus, is one obvious target.

Tzipi Livni, Israel's justice minister and a veteran of negotiations with the Palestinians, warned recently that the EU might impose trade sanctions on all Israeli goods if the peace process stays frozen. Punishment might begin with the settlements, she warned, but it wouldn't stop with them. So words from Brussels might turn out to be more significant than just small print.

EU guidelines on Israeli settlements send out powerful message | World news | theguardian.com


----------



## toastman




----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> EU warns Israel against announcing new settlement construction plans
> 
> By JPOST.COM STAFF,*HERB KEINON, KHALED ABU TOAMEH
> 
> 12/27/2013 09:16
> 
> 
> The European Union will strongly object to any new announcements of Israeli settlement construction in the West Bank, a senior EU diplomat told Channel 10 on Thursday.
> 
> The unnamed diplomat said "there will be very little understanding from the European governments" if Israel plans to announce further construction beyond the Green Line next week following the release of a third group of Palestinian security prisoners.
> 
> EU warns Israel against announcing new settlement construction plans | JPost | Israel News


Let the EU eat cake. They are as helpless as a newborn slug.


----------



## toastman

Let them eat cake that has ingredients which came from a Jewish settlement in Judea and Samaria


----------



## Hossfly

toastman said:


> Let them eat cake that has ingredients which came from a Jewish settlement in Judea and Samaria


I meant to add in response to Sherriah's desire for the EU to boycott Israels goods, that there are a lot of people in the EU who want and will demand those goods. Those governments huff and puff and posture but when all is said and done, those goods will still arrive in Europe.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let them eat cake that has ingredients which came from a Jewish settlement in Judea and Samaria
> 
> 
> 
> I meant to add in response to Sherriah's desire for the EU to boycott Israels goods, that there are a lot of people in the EU who want and will demand those goods. Those governments huff and puff and posture but when all is said and done, those goods will still arrive in Europe.
Click to expand...

That is true.  I know this from personal experience and my many trips to Europe.


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> That Apartheid Regime in Tel Aviv, her end draws near.
> 
> As Apartheid fell in South Africa, so it shall in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will it when iran is prepared to buy all of Israel's fruit. All that will happen is the Jews will stop employing the muslims and they will have to move elsewhere. Then Israel will import workers from other nations to do the work and the Palestinians will blame YOU for the even bigger mess you have caused.
> 
> 
> BUY ISREALI BOYCOT ISLAM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is deporting foreign workers now.
Click to expand...




 Are you sure that they aren't illegal immigrants that have entered Israel when they shouldn't, mostly African muslims that are being deported. I suppose that Israel could sort it the muslim way and just kill them after they have dug their own graves.


----------



## Phoenall

aris2chat said:


> 8 min ago
> SodaStream wins French court case against boycott group
> This is a small win, but a win is a win. We need a lot more such legal challenges to anti-Israel boycott groups, who  are propagandists and have no compunctions about lying and making up accusations in the worst tradition of





 Go sodastream,   now lets have the same thing done in all the other nations with the BDS movement picking up the bill for every win. Soon have them on the back foot when they are paying the costs for the other party, as well as the damages.


----------



## Phoenall

Kondor3 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe Warns Palestinian Authority Against Rejecting Kerry Framework Peace Plan
> 
> Europe will not automatically continue to support the Palestinian Authority if the current U.S.-backed framework agreement talks with Israel fail, Israels Walla website reported on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course, the dumbass Palestinians will screw the pooch on that, as well.
> 
> Everything they touch turns to shit, including their own best interests.
> 
> Not exactly the brightest crayons in the box.
Click to expand...




 As they always do the Palestinians will never miss a chance to miss a chance


----------



## Phoenall

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> EU warns Israel against announcing new settlement construction plans
> 
> By JPOST.COM STAFF,*HERB KEINON, KHALED ABU TOAMEH
> 
> 12/27/2013 09:16
> 
> 
> The European Union will strongly object to any new announcements of Israeli settlement construction in the West Bank, a senior EU diplomat told Channel 10 on Thursday.
> 
> The unnamed diplomat said "there will be very little understanding from the European governments" if Israel plans to announce further construction beyond the Green Line next week following the release of a third group of Palestinian security prisoners.
> 
> EU warns Israel against announcing new settlement construction plans | JPost | Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Let the EU eat cake. They are as helpless as a newborn slug.
Click to expand...





 They will be when the British tell them to sod off and take their stupid rules with them. Without the UK's money the EU will flounder and be over run with criminals and terrorists


----------



## Phoenall

Hossfly said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let them eat cake that has ingredients which came from a Jewish settlement in Judea and Samaria
> 
> 
> 
> I meant to add in response to Sherriah's desire for the EU to boycott Israels goods, that there are a lot of people in the EU who want and will demand those goods. Those governments huff and puff and posture but when all is said and done, those goods will still arrive in Europe.
Click to expand...




 Yes I actually look for produce produced in Israel when we do the weekly shop, that way I know I am getting value for money and doing my bit to keep itinerant muslim workers in a job.


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> That Apartheid Regime in Tel Aviv, her end draws near.
> 
> As Apartheid fell in South Africa, so it shall in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hold your putrid breath.
Click to expand...


Hoss you know what has been going on with Israel's treatment of the Palestinians,so I won't insult your intelligence here,my friend.

But boycotting Israeli made product started here about 18 months ago...this is NOTHING NEW TO US.

Viva Palestine....Viva Israel


----------



## theliq

Phoenall said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let them eat cake that has ingredients which came from a Jewish settlement in Judea and Samaria
> 
> 
> 
> I meant to add in response to Sherriah's desire for the EU to boycott Israels goods, that there are a lot of people in the EU who want and will demand those goods. Those governments huff and puff and posture but when all is said and done, those goods will still arrive in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I actually look for produce produced in Israel when we do the weekly shop, that way I know I am getting value for money and doing my bit to keep itinerant muslim workers in a job.
Click to expand...


You mean with American Tax Payers Money/Subsidy,YOU FOOL....any how most of the product is of inferior quality....but it's CHEAP and the QUALITY is reflected in the PRICE

theliq.....Very Proud to be Australian,


----------



## docmauser1

theliq said:


> You mean with American Tax Payers Money/Subsidy,...


No worry, the federal reserve will print more, of course.


theliq said:


> theliq.....Very Proud to be Australian,


The RBA will print more money ex nihilo too.


----------



## Kondor3

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I meant to add in response to Sherriah's desire for the EU to boycott Israels goods, that there are a lot of people in the EU who want and will demand those goods. Those governments huff and puff and posture but when all is said and done, those goods will still arrive in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I actually look for produce produced in Israel when we do the weekly shop, that way I know I am getting value for money and doing my bit to keep itinerant muslim workers in a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean with American Tax Payers Money/Subsidy,YOU FOOL....
Click to expand...

Frankly, I'm not seeing a lot of Agricultural Aid to the Israelis in recent times, in the published data on US foreign aid to Israel...







Israel?United States relations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

...other than co-signing for a few billions in commercial loans. Maybe I'm missing something.



> "..._any how most of the product is of inferior quality....but it's CHEAP and the QUALITY is reflected in the PRICE._"


Is that true? I wouldn't know. As a non-Jew, I don't think I've ever once bothered to look for a product made in Israel; agricultural or no. I really couldn't care less. But I would think that feedback on product quality comes in the form of increases or decreases in sales, yes? And I have no idea how well some of their stuff is selling.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

As an American Christian who supports the call to BDS,  I listen to the news and hear about companies who benefit from the Occupation Israel carries out in Palestine or support it and I choose to not buy products these companies make. And I generally choose not to buy anything made in Israel because Israel is an Apartheid nation. 

As for the academic boycott, it is more difficult to practically see ways I can support it. I have to keep my eyes and ears open and watch for ways to support it.

But there are some things I have definitely learned from it , there is widespread discrimination against Israeli Jews and Palestinians in Israeli educational institutions. These institutions, through scientific develipments, are involved in making weapons used against Palestinians in the Occupation. And we all know Israel unlawfully targets civilians and commits many other violations of intl law in the Occupation. And last, many schools are built on lands stolen from Palestinians,  schools sit on ethnically cleansed lands.

ALL of the above are reasons to support an academic boycott of Israeli educational institutions.


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> That Apartheid Regime in Tel Aviv, her end draws near.
> 
> As Apartheid fell in South Africa, so it shall in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hold your putrid breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hoss you know what has been going on with Israel's treatment of the Palestinians,so I won't insult your intelligence here,my friend.
> 
> But boycotting Israeli made product started here about 18 months ago...this is NOTHING NEW TO US.
> 
> Viva Palestine....Viva Israel
Click to expand...




 You have it back asswards as the apartheid states in the M.E happen to be those that follow islam. Just look at the Palestinians charter that states NO JEWS WILL BE ALLOWED TO LIVE IN PALESTINE. Cant get anymore apartheid than that


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I meant to add in response to Sherriah's desire for the EU to boycott Israels goods, that there are a lot of people in the EU who want and will demand those goods. Those governments huff and puff and posture but when all is said and done, those goods will still arrive in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I actually look for produce produced in Israel when we do the weekly shop, that way I know I am getting value for money and doing my bit to keep itinerant muslim workers in a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean with American Tax Payers Money/Subsidy,YOU FOOL....any how most of the product is of inferior quality....but it's CHEAP and the QUALITY is reflected in the PRICE
> 
> theliq.....Very Proud to be Australian,
Click to expand...




 cant see how it is American tax payers money as I live in the UK. And we are very particular about quality so if it was poor quality it would be destined for the dump.

 By the way did you know that every dollar Israel receives in aid or loans has to be spent on American made goods and that they have to pay full price for them. It is a little trick to get round international trading laws that punish nations that openly subsidise its own business interests to make its own goods cheaper.  The company I worked for bought a steel mill in the USA to get round import duty on steel, we made the steel in the UK and the US rolling mill made the sheets that went into American cars and white goods.


----------



## Phoenall

Kondor3 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I actually look for produce produced in Israel when we do the weekly shop, that way I know I am getting value for money and doing my bit to keep itinerant muslim workers in a job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean with American Tax Payers Money/Subsidy,YOU FOOL....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frankly, I'm not seeing a lot of Agricultural Aid to the Israelis in recent times, in the published data on US foreign aid to Israel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel?United States relations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...other than co-signing for a few billions in commercial loans. Maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "..._any how most of the product is of inferior quality....but it's CHEAP and the QUALITY is reflected in the PRICE._"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that true? I wouldn't know. As a non-Jew, I don't think I've ever once bothered to look for a product made in Israel; agricultural or no. I really couldn't care less. But I would think that feedback on product quality comes in the form of increases or decreases in sales, yes? And I have no idea how well some of their stuff is selling.
Click to expand...




 Lets just say that certain medical procedures would be halted due to the costs involved if Israel was not making the products needed. many heart procedures rely on Israeli made catheters that can inject contrast dye into the heart then inflate a balloon to open up the blocked arteries and finally install the stent to keep it open.  Next best comes from Pakistan and costs twice as much and has a failure rate of 50% compared to the Israeli 5%. Then we have the chips used in computers that are designed in Israel's silicon valley and were programmers have managed to up the speed by 100% in recent years.

 Lets just say that many Islamic nations are falling over themselves to buy Israeli goods and will pay premium prices as well. The poor suckers of the BDS movement have yet to realise that they are playing the muslims game to their rules and losing every time.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> As an American Christian who supports the call to BDS,  I listen to the news and hear about companies who benefit from the Occupation Israel carries out in Palestine or support it and I choose to not buy products these companies make. And I generally choose not to buy anything made in Israel because Israel is an Apartheid nation.
> 
> As for the academic boycott, it is more difficult to practically see ways I can support it. I have to keep my eyes and ears open and watch for ways to support it.
> 
> But there are some things I have definitely learned from it , there is widespread discrimination against Israeli Jews and Palestinians in Israeli educational institutions. These institutions, through scientific develipments, are involved in making weapons used against Palestinians in the Occupation. And we all know Israel unlawfully targets civilians and commits many other violations of intl law in the Occupation. And last, many schools are built on lands stolen from Palestinians,  schools sit on ethnically cleansed lands.
> 
> ALL of the above are reasons to support an academic boycott of Israeli educational institutions.






 Yet more islamonazi BLOOD LIBELS from the RABID ISLMONAZI POS MUSLIM JEW HATER


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Phoneall , keep your hate and lies,  I want none of it,  and all that hate only hurts you.

BDS is an expression of God's LOVE.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Then, according to your earlier post, God's love is "going nowhere".






Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit. 


SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Phoneall , keep your hate and lies,  I want none of it,  and all that hate only hurts you.
> 
> BDS is an expression of God's LOVE.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I actually look for produce produced in Israel when we do the weekly shop, that way I know I am getting value for money and doing my bit to keep itinerant muslim workers in a job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean with American Tax Payers Money/Subsidy,YOU FOOL....any how most of the product is of inferior quality....but it's CHEAP and the QUALITY is reflected in the PRICE
> 
> theliq.....Very Proud to be Australian,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant see how it is American tax payers money as I live in the UK. And we are very particular about quality so if it was poor quality it would be destined for the dump.
> 
> By the way did you know that every dollar Israel receives in aid or loans has to be spent on American made goods and that they have to pay full price for them. It is a little trick to get round international trading laws that punish nations that openly subsidise its own business interests to make its own goods cheaper.  The company I worked for bought a steel mill in the USA to get round import duty on steel, we made the steel in the UK and the US rolling mill made the sheets that went into American cars and white goods.
Click to expand...




> ...every dollar Israel receives in aid or loans has to be spent on American made goods and that they have to pay full price for them.



That is the Military Industrial Complex that President Eisenhower warned us about.

It is a scam that packs the pockets of the politically connected with the people's tax money.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What nonsense rats babble!

BDS is going nowhere because it's  here to stay, just like God is. 




Rat in the Hat said:


> Then, according to your earlier post, God's love is "going nowhere".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoneall , keep your hate and lies,  I want none of it,  and all that hate only hurts you.
> 
> BDS is an expression of God's LOVE.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The world can live without Israel, Israel has only been around for less than 70 years, that is nothing compared to time man has existed.




Phoenall said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean with American Tax Payers Money/Subsidy,YOU FOOL....
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, I'm not seeing a lot of Agricultural Aid to the Israelis in recent times, in the published data on US foreign aid to Israel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel?United States relations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...other than co-signing for a few billions in commercial loans. Maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "..._any how most of the product is of inferior quality....but it's CHEAP and the QUALITY is reflected in the PRICE._"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that true? I wouldn't know. As a non-Jew, I don't think I've ever once bothered to look for a product made in Israel; agricultural or no. I really couldn't care less. But I would think that feedback on product quality comes in the form of increases or decreases in sales, yes? And I have no idea how well some of their stuff is selling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets just say that certain medical procedures would be halted due to the costs involved if Israel was not making the products needed. many heart procedures rely on Israeli made catheters that can inject contrast dye into the heart then inflate a balloon to open up the blocked arteries and finally install the stent to keep it open.  Next best comes from Pakistan and costs twice as much and has a failure rate of 50% compared to the Israeli 5%. Then we have the chips used in computers that are designed in Israel's silicon valley and were programmers have managed to up the speed by 100% in recent years.
> 
> Lets just say that many Islamic nations are falling over themselves to buy Israeli goods and will pay premium prices as well. The poor suckers of the BDS movement have yet to realise that they are playing the muslims game to their rules and losing every time.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Words have meanings, Mamoud. You should learn them.



> get/go nowhere
> *to fail to achieve something, or to fail to be successful*
> 
> Our investigation got nowhere.
> 
> *His career is going nowhere.*
> 
> nowhere - definition. American English definition of nowhere by Macmillan Dictionary





Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit. 


SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What nonsense rats babble!
> 
> BDS is going nowhere because it's  here to stay, just like God is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then, according to your earlier post, God's love is "going nowhere".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoneall , keep your hate and lies,  I want none of it,  and all that hate only hurts you.
> 
> BDS is an expression of God's LOVE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Phoneall , keep your hate and lies,  I want none of it,  and all that hate only hurts you.
> 
> BDS is an expression of God's LOVE.





 It is you full of hate and lies when you attack the Jews, supposedly a Christian and you don't even know that Jesus was a Jew


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Phoneall , keep your hate and lies,  I want none of it,  and all that hate only hurts you.
> 
> BDS is an expression of God's LOVE.


Here's a little example of God's love:



LOS ANGELES (AP)  Scarlett Johansson is ending her relationship with a humanitarian group after being criticized over her support for an Israeli company that operates in the West Bank.

A statement released by Johansson's spokesman Wednesday said the 29-year-old actress has "a fundamental difference of opinion" with Oxfam International because the humanitarian group opposes all trade from Israeli settlements, saying they are illegal and deny Palestinian rights.

"Scarlett Johansson has respectfully decided to end her ambassador role with Oxfam after eight years," the statement said. "She and Oxfam have a fundamental difference of opinion in regards to the boycott, divestment and sanctions movement. She is very proud of her accomplishments and fundraising efforts during her tenure with Oxfam."



Johansson stepping down as Oxfam ambassador


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Phoneall , keep your hate and lies,  I want none of it,  and all that hate only hurts you.
> 
> BDS is an expression of God's LOVE.


Then it might interest you to know that Sodastream is considering a move to join BDS. Just read that in Mondoweiss.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The world can live without Israel, Israel has only been around for less than 70 years, that is nothing compared to time man has existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, I'm not seeing a lot of Agricultural Aid to the Israelis in recent times, in the published data on US foreign aid to Israel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel?United States relations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...other than co-signing for a few billions in commercial loans. Maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> 
> Is that true? I wouldn't know. As a non-Jew, I don't think I've ever once bothered to look for a product made in Israel; agricultural or no. I really couldn't care less. But I would think that feedback on product quality comes in the form of increases or decreases in sales, yes? And I have no idea how well some of their stuff is selling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets just say that certain medical procedures would be halted due to the costs involved if Israel was not making the products needed. many heart procedures rely on Israeli made catheters that can inject contrast dye into the heart then inflate a balloon to open up the blocked arteries and finally install the stent to keep it open.  Next best comes from Pakistan and costs twice as much and has a failure rate of 50% compared to the Israeli 5%. Then we have the chips used in computers that are designed in Israel's silicon valley and were programmers have managed to up the speed by 100% in recent years.
> 
> Lets just say that many Islamic nations are falling over themselves to buy Israeli goods and will pay premium prices as well. The poor suckers of the BDS movement have yet to realise that they are playing the muslims game to their rules and losing every time.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Most foolish reply to a post I've seen since 1948.


----------



## aris2chat

Why do people not understand the workers are mostly arabs, and making decent money.
SodaStream is helping the economy.


----------



## Hossfly

aris2chat said:


> Why do people not understand the workers are mostly arabs, and making decent money.
> SodaStream is helping the economy.


Which people are always biting the hand who feeds it?  Hint: Gaza greenhouses.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The world can live without Israel, Israel has only been around for less than 70 years, that is nothing compared to time man has existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, I'm not seeing a lot of Agricultural Aid to the Israelis in recent times, in the published data on US foreign aid to Israel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel?United States relations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...other than co-signing for a few billions in commercial loans. Maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> 
> Is that true? I wouldn't know. As a non-Jew, I don't think I've ever once bothered to look for a product made in Israel; agricultural or no. I really couldn't care less. But I would think that feedback on product quality comes in the form of increases or decreases in sales, yes? And I have no idea how well some of their stuff is selling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets just say that certain medical procedures would be halted due to the costs involved if Israel was not making the products needed. many heart procedures rely on Israeli made catheters that can inject contrast dye into the heart then inflate a balloon to open up the blocked arteries and finally install the stent to keep it open.  Next best comes from Pakistan and costs twice as much and has a failure rate of 50% compared to the Israeli 5%. Then we have the chips used in computers that are designed in Israel's silicon valley and were programmers have managed to up the speed by 100% in recent years.
> 
> Lets just say that many Islamic nations are falling over themselves to buy Israeli goods and will pay premium prices as well. The poor suckers of the BDS movement have yet to realise that they are playing the muslims game to their rules and losing every time.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Wow Sherri, this is by far one of your most deranged posts. Go stand in the corner facing the wall and don't move until I tell you


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

We are discussing a boycott enacted as a response to human rights abuses carried out by Israel, an Apartheid Regime .

Of course, I support BDS. It is a Godly response to Apartheid in Palestine, just exactly like it was a Godly response to Apartheid in South Africa.

Israel only need abide by intl laws and BDS will have no further purpose to continue. 

​


Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoneall , keep your hate and lies,  I want none of it,  and all that hate only hurts you.
> 
> BDS is an expression of God's LOVE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is you full of hate and lies when you attack the Jews, supposedly a Christian and you don't even know that Jesus was a Jew
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Oxfam is so fortunate to get rid of ScarJo, the Apartheid Queen.

I have never seen an uglier woman in my life. 




Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoneall , keep your hate and lies,  I want none of it,  and all that hate only hurts you.
> 
> BDS is an expression of God's LOVE.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little example of God's love:
> 
> 
> 
> LOS ANGELES (AP) &#8212; Scarlett Johansson is ending her relationship with a humanitarian group after being criticized over her support for an Israeli company that operates in the West Bank.
> 
> A statement released by Johansson's spokesman Wednesday said the 29-year-old actress has "a fundamental difference of opinion" with Oxfam International because the humanitarian group opposes all trade from Israeli settlements, saying they are illegal and deny Palestinian rights.
> 
> "Scarlett Johansson has respectfully decided to end her ambassador role with Oxfam after eight years," the statement said. "She and Oxfam have a fundamental difference of opinion in regards to the boycott, divestment and sanctions movement. She is very proud of her accomplishments and fundraising efforts during her tenure with Oxfam."
> 
> 
> 
> Johansson stepping down as Oxfam ambassador
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

Cradle my balls Sherri. Cradle them.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

You're actually happy that she is dumping your BDS movement???


   ​


Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit. 





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoneall , keep your hate and lies,  I want none of it,  and all that hate only hurts you.
> 
> BDS is an expression of God's LOVE.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little example of God's love:
> 
> 
> 
> LOS ANGELES (AP)  Scarlett Johansson is ending her relationship with a humanitarian group after being criticized over her support for an Israeli company that operates in the West Bank.
> 
> A statement released by Johansson's spokesman Wednesday said the 29-year-old actress has "a fundamental difference of opinion" with Oxfam International because the humanitarian group opposes all trade from Israeli settlements, saying they are illegal and deny Palestinian rights.
> 
> "Scarlett Johansson has respectfully decided to end her ambassador role with Oxfam after eight years," the statement said. "She and Oxfam have a fundamental difference of opinion in regards to the boycott, divestment and sanctions movement. She is very proud of her accomplishments and fundraising efforts during her tenure with Oxfam."
> 
> 
> 
> Johansson stepping down as Oxfam ambassador
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

YOU are calling Scarlett Johannsen ugly? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! YOU are so ugly you could walk butt naked into a mens prison and come out fully dressed with 3 cartons of smokes.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

High_Gravity said:


> YOU are calling Scarlett Johannsen ugly? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! YOU are so ugly you could walk butt naked into a mens prison and come out fully dressed with 3 cartons of smokes.



  



Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _We are discussing a boycott enacted as a response to human rights abuses carried out by Israel, an Apartheid Regime..._


We are discussing a boycott enacted as a response to alleged human rights abuses carried out by Israel, a Besieged State burdened with a Hostile and Lethal Enemy Population in its midst...

A 9-10 year -old boycotting effort that amounts to little more than a Circus Flea...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Oxfam is so fortunate to get rid of ScarJo, the Apartheid Queen.
> 
> I have never seen an uglier woman in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoneall , keep your hate and lies,  I want none of it,  and all that hate only hurts you.
> 
> BDS is an expression of God's LOVE.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little example of God's love:
> 
> 
> 
> LOS ANGELES (AP)  Scarlett Johansson is ending her relationship with a humanitarian group after being criticized over her support for an Israeli company that operates in the West Bank.
> 
> A statement released by Johansson's spokesman Wednesday said the 29-year-old actress has "a fundamental difference of opinion" with Oxfam International because the humanitarian group opposes all trade from Israeli settlements, saying they are illegal and deny Palestinian rights.
> 
> "Scarlett Johansson has respectfully decided to end her ambassador role with Oxfam after eight years," the statement said. "She and Oxfam have a fundamental difference of opinion in regards to the boycott, divestment and sanctions movement. She is very proud of her accomplishments and fundraising efforts during her tenure with Oxfam."
> 
> 
> 
> Johansson stepping down as Oxfam ambassador
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


HAHAHAHA Now THAT'S funny.

I've seen your pic before Sherri, and if you want to really see ugly, just look in the mirror. Your face matches your nasty attitude


----------



## toastman

High_Gravity said:


> YOU are calling Scarlett Johannsen ugly? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! YOU are so ugly you could walk butt naked into a mens prison and come out fully dressed with 3 cartons of smokes.



I've seen what that witch looks like. It's not pretty ! She, I mean it, looks like a ....well .....witch !

Hahaha


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Poor  boy, you did not know Israel declared herself a nation only in 1948, less than 70 years ago?

I am sure mankind will continue to exist no matter what happens to the Zionist Regime in power todtoday in Palestine.




toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world can live without Israel, Israel has only been around for less than 70 years, that is nothing compared to time man has existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets just say that certain medical procedures would be halted due to the costs involved if Israel was not making the products needed. many heart procedures rely on Israeli made catheters that can inject contrast dye into the heart then inflate a balloon to open up the blocked arteries and finally install the stent to keep it open.  Next best comes from Pakistan and costs twice as much and has a failure rate of 50% compared to the Israeli 5%. Then we have the chips used in computers that are designed in Israel's silicon valley and were programmers have managed to up the speed by 100% in recent years.
> 
> Lets just say that many Islamic nations are falling over themselves to buy Israeli goods and will pay premium prices as well. The poor suckers of the BDS movement have yet to realise that they are playing the muslims game to their rules and losing every time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow Sherri, this is by far one of your most deranged posts. Go stand in the corner facing the wall and don't move until I tell you
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

Rat in the Hat said:


> You're actually happy that she is dumping your BDS movement???
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little example of God's love:
> 
> 
> 
> LOS ANGELES (AP)  Scarlett Johansson is ending her relationship with a humanitarian group after being criticized over her support for an Israeli company that operates in the West Bank.
> 
> A statement released by Johansson's spokesman Wednesday said the 29-year-old actress has "a fundamental difference of opinion" with Oxfam International because the humanitarian group opposes all trade from Israeli settlements, saying they are illegal and deny Palestinian rights.
> 
> "Scarlett Johansson has respectfully decided to end her ambassador role with Oxfam after eight years," the statement said. "She and Oxfam have a fundamental difference of opinion in regards to the boycott, divestment and sanctions movement. She is very proud of her accomplishments and fundraising efforts during her tenure with Oxfam."
> 
> 
> 
> Johansson stepping down as Oxfam ambassador
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

She edited the clapping response after she realized her error. Sherriah is as slick as snot on a doorknob.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Her actions make her ugly.

AND I and many others will boycott her movies too. 

Oxfam is fortunate to be rid of her.





High_Gravity said:


> YOU are calling Scarlett Johannsen ugly? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! YOU are so ugly you could walk butt naked into a mens prison and come out fully dressed with 3 cartons of smokes.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "...ScarJo... I have never seen an uglier woman in my life..."








Not only do your psychtropic meds require tweaking, but you need to make an appointment with your optometrist...






I may be an old married fart but I'm not dead yet...

Jo-Jo gets high marks on the Old Fart Lechery Scale...

And, given her years of advocacy work, the kid must have a good heart and soul, as well...

A recent irreconcilable difference of opinion regarding Israel-Palestine notwithstanding...

One does not stay on-board with an organization like OxFam for eight years without having something on-the-ball...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Poor  boy, you did not know Israel declared herself a nation only in 1948, less than 70 years ago?
> 
> I am sure mankind will continue to exist no matter what happens to the Zionist Regime in power todtoday in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world can live without Israel, Israel has only been around for less than 70 years, that is nothing compared to time man has existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Sherri, this is by far one of your most deranged posts. Go stand in the corner facing the wall and don't move until I tell you
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


LOL That's not the part of the post I was referring to, Palestinian Shill. Learn how to read


----------



## Hossfly

toastman said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are calling Scarlett Johannsen ugly? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! YOU are so ugly you could walk butt naked into a mens prison and come out fully dressed with 3 cartons of smokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen what that witch looks like. It's not pretty ! She, I mean it, looks like a ....well .....witch !
> 
> Hahaha
Click to expand...

Sherriah wouldn't look half bad if she didn't have that wart on the end of her nose with a hair on it.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Her actions make her ugly.
> 
> AND I and many others will boycott her movies too.
> 
> Oxfam is fortunate to be rid of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are calling Scarlett Johannsen ugly? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! YOU are so ugly you could walk butt naked into a mens prison and come out fully dressed with 3 cartons of smokes.
Click to expand...


What actions would that be?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Except for when you look at this picture of yourself.











Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit. 


SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have never seen an uglier woman in my life.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I am happy she's out of Oxfam, they were about to fire her.



Hossfly said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're actually happy that she is dumping your BDS movement???
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She edited the clapping response after she realized her error. Sherriah is as slick as snot on a doorknob.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

She never was a part of BDS.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am happy she's out of Oxfam, they were about to fire her.











Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## High_Gravity

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> She never was a part of BDS.



She was a part of my balls.


----------



## Phoenall

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoneall , keep your hate and lies,  I want none of it,  and all that hate only hurts you.
> 
> BDS is an expression of God's LOVE.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little example of God's love:
> 
> 
> 
> LOS ANGELES (AP)  Scarlett Johansson is ending her relationship with a humanitarian group after being criticized over her support for an Israeli company that operates in the West Bank.
> 
> A statement released by Johansson's spokesman Wednesday said the 29-year-old actress has "a fundamental difference of opinion" with Oxfam International because the humanitarian group opposes all trade from Israeli settlements, saying they are illegal and deny Palestinian rights.
> 
> "Scarlett Johansson has respectfully decided to end her ambassador role with Oxfam after eight years," the statement said. "She and Oxfam have a fundamental difference of opinion in regards to the boycott, divestment and sanctions movement. She is very proud of her accomplishments and fundraising efforts during her tenure with Oxfam."
> 
> 
> 
> Johansson stepping down as Oxfam ambassador
Click to expand...




 Good for her, in the UK Oxfam is known for its radical left wing views and its activists that think nothing of breaking the law.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sherri when you make stupid threads like this I feel like pimp slapping you with my balls.


----------



## High_Gravity

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Her actions make her ugly.
> 
> AND I and many others will boycott her movies too.
> 
> Oxfam is fortunate to be rid of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are calling Scarlett Johannsen ugly? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! YOU are so ugly you could walk butt naked into a mens prison and come out fully dressed with 3 cartons of smokes.
Click to expand...


Yeah I'm sure that hurts.


----------



## Phoenall

aris2chat said:


> Why do people not understand the workers are mostly arabs, and making decent money.
> SodaStream is helping the economy.



 That is beside the point the plant is in the west bank and considered to be Israeli owned and controlled. They are not concerned with the pay and working conditions of the arab muslims, all they care about is dehumanising Jews so they can start another holocaust.


----------



## Hossfly

Phoenall said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoneall , keep your hate and lies,  I want none of it,  and all that hate only hurts you.
> 
> BDS is an expression of God's LOVE.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little example of God's love:
> 
> 
> 
> LOS ANGELES (AP)  Scarlett Johansson is ending her relationship with a humanitarian group after being criticized over her support for an Israeli company that operates in the West Bank.
> 
> A statement released by Johansson's spokesman Wednesday said the 29-year-old actress has "a fundamental difference of opinion" with Oxfam International because the humanitarian group opposes all trade from Israeli settlements, saying they are illegal and deny Palestinian rights.
> 
> "Scarlett Johansson has respectfully decided to end her ambassador role with Oxfam after eight years," the statement said. "She and Oxfam have a fundamental difference of opinion in regards to the boycott, divestment and sanctions movement. She is very proud of her accomplishments and fundraising efforts during her tenure with Oxfam."
> 
> 
> 
> Johansson stepping down as Oxfam ambassador
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for her, in the UK Oxfam is known for its radical left wing views and its activists that think nothing of breaking the law.
Click to expand...

If Oxfam supports BDS, maybe they'll be on the next blockade runner. Just think of the publicity for their cause. And the broken heads.


----------



## High_Gravity

Oxfam supports my balls.


----------



## Phoenall

Hossfly said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people not understand the workers are mostly arabs, and making decent money.
> SodaStream is helping the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> Which people are always biting the hand who feeds it?  Hint: Gaza greenhouses.
Click to expand...




 Another example of the Palestinians never missing a chance to miss a chance, they had the chance to produce many foods for export and to show they had the will to survive without war. They blew it and allowed the greenhouses to be looted for parts and the plants to die in the soil. Then the terrorists took over and used them as firing pads for rockets and hideaways for the tunnels. Such a waste of well intentioned thoughts of American Jews to help the arabs make something of themselves.


----------



## Hossfly

High_Gravity said:


> Oxfam supports my balls.


I didn't know Oxfam manufactured athletic cups and jockstraps.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We are discussing a boycott enacted as a response to human rights abuses carried out by Israel, an Apartheid Regime .
> 
> Of course, I support BDS. It is a Godly response to Apartheid in Palestine, just exactly like it was a Godly response to Apartheid in South Africa.
> 
> Israel only need abide by intl laws and BDS will have no further purpose to continue.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoneall , keep your hate and lies,  I want none of it,  and all that hate only hurts you.
> 
> BDS is an expression of God's LOVE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is you full of hate and lies when you attack the Jews, supposedly a Christian and you don't even know that Jesus was a Jew
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



 Prove beyond reasonable doubt that there is apartheid in Israel from a reliable and unbiased source. If you cant then shut up and stop telling LIES


----------



## High_Gravity

Hossfly said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oxfam supports my balls.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know Oxfam manufactured athletic cups and jockstraps.
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Oxfam is so fortunate to get rid of ScarJo, the Apartheid Queen.
> 
> I have never seen an uglier woman in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoneall , keep your hate and lies,  I want none of it,  and all that hate only hurts you.
> 
> BDS is an expression of God's LOVE.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little example of God's love:
> 
> 
> 
> LOS ANGELES (AP)  Scarlett Johansson is ending her relationship with a humanitarian group after being criticized over her support for an Israeli company that operates in the West Bank.
> 
> A statement released by Johansson's spokesman Wednesday said the 29-year-old actress has "a fundamental difference of opinion" with Oxfam International because the humanitarian group opposes all trade from Israeli settlements, saying they are illegal and deny Palestinian rights.
> 
> "Scarlett Johansson has respectfully decided to end her ambassador role with Oxfam after eight years," the statement said. "She and Oxfam have a fundamental difference of opinion in regards to the boycott, divestment and sanctions movement. She is very proud of her accomplishments and fundraising efforts during her tenure with Oxfam."
> 
> 
> 
> Johansson stepping down as Oxfam ambassador
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




 Have you looked in a mirror recently, you are as ugly as your heart and soul are.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Poor  boy, you did not know Israel declared herself a nation only in 1948, less than 70 years ago?
> 
> I am sure mankind will continue to exist no matter what happens to the Zionist Regime in power todtoday in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world can live without Israel, Israel has only been around for less than 70 years, that is nothing compared to time man has existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Sherri, this is by far one of your most deranged posts. Go stand in the corner facing the wall and don't move until I tell you
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




 Round about the same time real apartheid states also declared their independence, start with Syria, Lebanon, Iraq, Jordan, Bangladesh and Pakistan. Notice the common denominator in these nations all created around the time that Israel was, all muslim and all very racist and apartheid.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

You know, I just realized something...

Mohammed(PB&J) Sherri started this thread about "BDS", yet not once has "she" actually typed the words "*B*ush *D*erangement *S*yndrome".

The whole thread has been off topic since the start. 



Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## Phoenall

Hossfly said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little example of God's love:
> 
> 
> 
> LOS ANGELES (AP)  Scarlett Johansson is ending her relationship with a humanitarian group after being criticized over her support for an Israeli company that operates in the West Bank.
> 
> A statement released by Johansson's spokesman Wednesday said the 29-year-old actress has "a fundamental difference of opinion" with Oxfam International because the humanitarian group opposes all trade from Israeli settlements, saying they are illegal and deny Palestinian rights.
> 
> "Scarlett Johansson has respectfully decided to end her ambassador role with Oxfam after eight years," the statement said. "She and Oxfam have a fundamental difference of opinion in regards to the boycott, divestment and sanctions movement. She is very proud of her accomplishments and fundraising efforts during her tenure with Oxfam."
> 
> 
> 
> Johansson stepping down as Oxfam ambassador
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for her, in the UK Oxfam is known for its radical left wing views and its activists that think nothing of breaking the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Oxfam supports BDS, maybe they'll be on the next blockade runner. Just think of the publicity for their cause. And the broken heads.
Click to expand...




 Members of Oxfam are suspected to have laced baby food with deadly poison in support of the Palestinians. They are also suspected of putting glass shards in bags of salad in the hope of causing someone an injury. These are the people mad sherrie is supporting


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Poor  boy, you did not know Israel declared herself a nation only in 1948, less than 70 years ago?
> 
> I am sure mankind will continue to exist no matter what happens to the Zionist Regime in power todtoday in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world can live without Israel, Israel has only been around for less than 70 years, that is nothing compared to time man has existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Sherri, this is by far one of your most deranged posts. Go stand in the corner facing the wall and don't move until I tell you
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


the whole middle east was "created" after WWII when the mandate divided between France and Britain, and later into countries.


----------



## theliq

Phoenall said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for her, in the UK Oxfam is known for its radical left wing views and its activists that think nothing of breaking the law.
> 
> 
> 
> If Oxfam supports BDS, maybe they'll be on the next blockade runner. Just think of the publicity for their cause. And the broken heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Members of Oxfam are suspected to have laced baby food with deadly poison in support of the Palestinians. They are also suspected of putting glass shards in bags of salad in the hope of causing someone an injury. These are the people mad sherrie is supporting
Click to expand...


I doubt this accusation is true.......thinking logically ....why would they,to whom are they doing this to and what benefit would this be to the Palestinians......Yet more Terrorist Zionist Shit which you ignorant,gullable Americans swallow.


----------



## toastman

Liqy, go learn what terrorist means before using that word


----------



## MHunterB

Steve, it's the same mindset which has seen 'eco-activists' put spikes into trees in the American Northwest logging country, hoping to destroy chain-saws - and not caring whatsoever that loggers have gotten maimed or killed by flying debris.

While I don't see a citation for Phoneall's allegations, it's not impossible.  Just because an organization is supposedly humanitarian, doesn't vaccinate every last one of its members against bigotry or baggage.

I'd call Phonall's so-far-unsubstantiated allegations "anti-Oxfam" rather than anything else.  Again, such views are not unknown:  we've seen a couple of posters inveighing against the SPLC, for example.  

As to what benefit those actions would be to 'Palestinians' or anyone else - you're missing the point.  Some people are so embedded in their ideology that they aren't 'activists' because they care about the cause they supposedly advocate for:  they are USING their 'activist' persona to pursue vendettas against those whom their ideology dictates they must target.  We've seen some of this in the US from both the 'TEA party' AND the 'Occupy' crowd - both ideologically driven, both extremists.

You yourself, Steve, are an example of an 'ideologue' here, attributing to Zionism attitudes which are NO part of most Zionists' views.  

 It is NOT Israel which has disenfranchised and ejected citizens of 'non establishment' religion:  the entire rest of the ME had done so some 60-odd years ago after the nations of the Arab League drew up plans to revoke the citizenship of their Jewish populations en masse, steal everything they had - and eject them.

Until those who would claim Israel has been 'ethnically cleansing' the Palestinians are willing to address that ethnic cleansing conspiracy - the Palestinian cause is being sullied by their blatant hypocrisy.

That cause is further degraded by the acceptance of blatant Holocaust denial among 'activists' and even governments - your government has made that behavior criminal, Steve.  So most of the 'Palestinian activists' are consorting with criminals........


----------



## MHunterB

LOL at ANYONE combining 'activists' with 'thinking logically'!!!!


----------



## Shaarona

MHunterB said:


> Steve, it's the same mindset which has seen 'eco-activists' put spikes into trees in the American Northwest logging country, hoping to destroy chain-saws - and not caring whatsoever that loggers have gotten maimed or killed by flying debris.
> 
> While I don't see a citation for Phoneall's allegations, it's not impossible.  Just because an organization is supposedly humanitarian, doesn't vaccinate every last one of its members against bigotry or baggage.
> 
> I'd call Phonall's so-far-unsubstantiated allegations "anti-Oxfam" rather than anything else.  Again, such views are not unknown:  we've seen a couple of posters inveighing against the SPLC, for example.
> 
> As to what benefit those actions would be to 'Palestinians' or anyone else - you're missing the point.  Some people are so embedded in their ideology that they aren't 'activists' because they care about the cause they supposedly advocate for:  they are USING their 'activist' persona to pursue vendettas against those whom their ideology dictates they must target.  We've seen some of this in the US from both the 'TEA party' AND the 'Occupy' crowd - both ideologically driven, both extremists.
> 
> You yourself, Steve, are an example of an 'ideologue' here, attributing to Zionism attitudes which are NO part of most Zionists' views.
> 
> It is NOT Israel which has disenfranchised and ejected citizens of 'non establishment' religion:  the entire rest of the ME had done so some 60-odd years ago after the nations of the Arab League drew up plans to revoke the citizenship of their Jewish populations en masse, steal everything they had - and eject them.
> 
> Until those who would claim Israel has been 'ethnically cleansing' the Palestinians are willing to address that ethnic cleansing conspiracy - the Palestinian cause is being sullied by their blatant hypocrisy.
> 
> That cause is further degraded by the acceptance of blatant Holocaust denial among 'activists' and even governments - your government has made that behavior criminal, Steve.  So most of the 'Palestinian activists' are consorting with criminals........



Were you in the Arab countries between 1950 and 1973? I was ... The Arab Jews would still be in the Arab world if not for Israel.

Arabs were not denying the Holocaust.. From 1945 they were suggesting that the survivors be given the best land in Germany.


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, it's the same mindset which has seen 'eco-activists' put spikes into trees in the American Northwest logging country, hoping to destroy chain-saws - and not caring whatsoever that loggers have gotten maimed or killed by flying debris.
> 
> While I don't see a citation for Phoneall's allegations, it's not impossible.  Just because an organization is supposedly humanitarian, doesn't vaccinate every last one of its members against bigotry or baggage.
> 
> I'd call Phonall's so-far-unsubstantiated allegations "anti-Oxfam" rather than anything else.  Again, such views are not unknown:  we've seen a couple of posters inveighing against the SPLC, for example.
> 
> As to what benefit those actions would be to 'Palestinians' or anyone else - you're missing the point.  Some people are so embedded in their ideology that they aren't 'activists' because they care about the cause they supposedly advocate for:  they are USING their 'activist' persona to pursue vendettas against those whom their ideology dictates they must target.  We've seen some of this in the US from both the 'TEA party' AND the 'Occupy' crowd - both ideologically driven, both extremists.
> 
> You yourself, Steve, are an example of an 'ideologue' here, attributing to Zionism attitudes which are NO part of most Zionists' views.
> 
> It is NOT Israel which has disenfranchised and ejected citizens of 'non establishment' religion:  the entire rest of the ME had done so some 60-odd years ago after the nations of the Arab League drew up plans to revoke the citizenship of their Jewish populations en masse, steal everything they had - and eject them.
> 
> Until those who would claim Israel has been 'ethnically cleansing' the Palestinians are willing to address that ethnic cleansing conspiracy - the Palestinian cause is being sullied by their blatant hypocrisy.
> 
> That cause is further degraded by the acceptance of blatant Holocaust denial among 'activists' and even governments - your government has made that behavior criminal, Steve.  So most of the 'Palestinian activists' are consorting with criminals........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you in the Arab countries between 1950 and 1973? I was ... The Arab Jews would still be in the Arab world if not for Israel.
> 
> Arabs were not denying the Holocaust.. From 1945 they were suggesting that the survivors be given the best land in Germany.
Click to expand...

Arabs had sided with the Nazis. Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage 

  Then the intolerant savages decided to take it out on the native Jews (who had nothing to do with Israel) just because the animals couldn't handle a non Muslim country, created by and for Jews, on their ancestral homeland.


----------



## Hossfly

Shaarona said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, it's the same mindset which has seen 'eco-activists' put spikes into trees in the American Northwest logging country, hoping to destroy chain-saws - and not caring whatsoever that loggers have gotten maimed or killed by flying debris.
> 
> While I don't see a citation for Phoneall's allegations, it's not impossible.  Just because an organization is supposedly humanitarian, doesn't vaccinate every last one of its members against bigotry or baggage.
> 
> I'd call Phonall's so-far-unsubstantiated allegations "anti-Oxfam" rather than anything else.  Again, such views are not unknown:  we've seen a couple of posters inveighing against the SPLC, for example.
> 
> As to what benefit those actions would be to 'Palestinians' or anyone else - you're missing the point.  Some people are so embedded in their ideology that they aren't 'activists' because they care about the cause they supposedly advocate for:  they are USING their 'activist' persona to pursue vendettas against those whom their ideology dictates they must target.  We've seen some of this in the US from both the 'TEA party' AND the 'Occupy' crowd - both ideologically driven, both extremists.
> 
> You yourself, Steve, are an example of an 'ideologue' here, attributing to Zionism attitudes which are NO part of most Zionists' views.
> 
> It is NOT Israel which has disenfranchised and ejected citizens of 'non establishment' religion:  the entire rest of the ME had done so some 60-odd years ago after the nations of the Arab League drew up plans to revoke the citizenship of their Jewish populations en masse, steal everything they had - and eject them.
> 
> Until those who would claim Israel has been 'ethnically cleansing' the Palestinians are willing to address that ethnic cleansing conspiracy - the Palestinian cause is being sullied by their blatant hypocrisy.
> 
> That cause is further degraded by the acceptance of blatant Holocaust denial among 'activists' and even governments - your government has made that behavior criminal, Steve.  So most of the 'Palestinian activists' are consorting with criminals........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you in the Arab countries between 1950 and 1973? I was ... The Arab Jews would still be in the Arab world if not for Israel.
> 
> Arabs were not denying the Holocaust.. From 1945 they were suggesting that the survivors be given the best land in Germany.
Click to expand...

Whose land would they have been given in Germany? Displaced persons of course. That's how Arabs got their lands. By "displacing" citizens out of their land and taking over. No, it was better for the Jews to go back to *their* lands that was given them millenniums ago and got displaced from. And don't come back with that tired old saw 'it wasn't the Jews land' after they were dispersed.


----------



## theliq

toastman said:


> Liqy, go learn what terrorist means before using that word



I do


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, it's the same mindset which has seen 'eco-activists' put spikes into trees in the American Northwest logging country, hoping to destroy chain-saws - and not caring whatsoever that loggers have gotten maimed or killed by flying debris.
> 
> While I don't see a citation for Phoneall's allegations, it's not impossible.  Just because an organization is supposedly humanitarian, doesn't vaccinate every last one of its members against bigotry or baggage.
> 
> I'd call Phonall's so-far-unsubstantiated allegations "anti-Oxfam" rather than anything else.  Again, such views are not unknown:  we've seen a couple of posters inveighing against the SPLC, for example.
> 
> As to what benefit those actions would be to 'Palestinians' or anyone else - you're missing the point.  Some people are so embedded in their ideology that they aren't 'activists' because they care about the cause they supposedly advocate for:  they are USING their 'activist' persona to pursue vendettas against those whom their ideology dictates they must target.  We've seen some of this in the US from both the 'TEA party' AND the 'Occupy' crowd - both ideologically driven, both extremists.
> 
> You yourself, Steve, are an example of an 'ideologue' here, attributing to Zionism attitudes which are NO part of most Zionists' views.
> 
> It is NOT Israel which has disenfranchised and ejected citizens of 'non establishment' religion:  the entire rest of the ME had done so some 60-odd years ago after the nations of the Arab League drew up plans to revoke the citizenship of their Jewish populations en masse, steal everything they had - and eject them.
> 
> Until those who would claim Israel has been 'ethnically cleansing' the Palestinians are willing to address that ethnic cleansing conspiracy - the Palestinian cause is being sullied by their blatant hypocrisy.
> 
> That cause is further degraded by the acceptance of blatant Holocaust denial among 'activists' and even governments - your government has made that behavior criminal, Steve.  So most of the 'Palestinian activists' are consorting with criminals........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you in the Arab countries between 1950 and 1973? I was ... The Arab Jews would still be in the Arab world if not for Israel.
> 
> Arabs were not denying the Holocaust.. From 1945 they were suggesting that the survivors be given the best land in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arabs had sided with the Nazis. Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage
> 
> Then the intolerant savages decided to take it out on the native Jews (who had nothing to do with Israel) just because the animals couldn't handle a non Muslim country, created by and for Jews, on their ancestral homeland.
Click to expand...


Well the Zionists COLLABORATED with the NAZIS or has your selective memory deserted you once again.steve


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you in the Arab countries between 1950 and 1973? I was ... The Arab Jews would still be in the Arab world if not for Israel.
> 
> Arabs were not denying the Holocaust.. From 1945 they were suggesting that the survivors be given the best land in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs had sided with the Nazis. Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage
> 
> Then the intolerant savages decided to take it out on the native Jews (who had nothing to do with Israel) just because the animals couldn't handle a non Muslim country, created by and for Jews, on their ancestral homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the Zionists COLLABORATED with the NAZIS or has your selective memory deserted you once again.steve
Click to expand...

Negotiating to escape with your life while giving up all your assets and German Citizenship is not "collaborating", idiot.


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you in the Arab countries between 1950 and 1973? I was ... The Arab Jews would still be in the Arab world if not for Israel.
> 
> Arabs were not denying the Holocaust.. From 1945 they were suggesting that the survivors be given the best land in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs had sided with the Nazis. Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage
> 
> Then the intolerant savages decided to take it out on the native Jews (who had nothing to do with Israel) just because the animals couldn't handle a non Muslim country, created by and for Jews, on their ancestral homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the Zionists COLLABORATED with the NAZIS or has your selective memory deserted you once again.steve
Click to expand...

Steve, that subject has been hashed out a few times here so be a good boy, go Waltz Matilda like a good boy and let the grownups discuss matters.


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, it's the same mindset which has seen 'eco-activists' put spikes into trees in the American Northwest logging country, hoping to destroy chain-saws - and not caring whatsoever that loggers have gotten maimed or killed by flying debris.
> 
> While I don't see a citation for Phoneall's allegations, it's not impossible.  Just because an organization is supposedly humanitarian, doesn't vaccinate every last one of its members against bigotry or baggage.
> 
> I'd call Phonall's so-far-unsubstantiated allegations "anti-Oxfam" rather than anything else.  Again, such views are not unknown:  we've seen a couple of posters inveighing against the SPLC, for example.
> 
> As to what benefit those actions would be to 'Palestinians' or anyone else - you're missing the point.  Some people are so embedded in their ideology that they aren't 'activists' because they care about the cause they supposedly advocate for:  they are USING their 'activist' persona to pursue vendettas against those whom their ideology dictates they must target.  We've seen some of this in the US from both the 'TEA party' AND the 'Occupy' crowd - both ideologically driven, both extremists.
> 
> You yourself, Steve, are an example of an 'ideologue' here, attributing to Zionism attitudes which are NO part of most Zionists' views.
> 
> It is NOT Israel which has disenfranchised and ejected citizens of 'non establishment' religion:  the entire rest of the ME had done so some 60-odd years ago after the nations of the Arab League drew up plans to revoke the citizenship of their Jewish populations en masse, steal everything they had - and eject them.
> 
> Until those who would claim Israel has been 'ethnically cleansing' the Palestinians are willing to address that ethnic cleansing conspiracy - the Palestinian cause is being sullied by their blatant hypocrisy.
> 
> That cause is further degraded by the acceptance of blatant Holocaust denial among 'activists' and even governments - your government has made that behavior criminal, Steve.  So most of the 'Palestinian activists' are consorting with criminals........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you in the Arab countries between 1950 and 1973? I was ... The Arab Jews would still be in the Arab world if not for Israel.
> 
> Arabs were not denying the Holocaust.. From 1945 they were suggesting that the survivors be given the best land in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whose land would they have been given in Germany? Displaced persons of course. That's how Arabs got their lands. By "displacing" citizens out of their land and taking over. No, it was better for the Jews to go back to *their* lands that was given them millenniums ago and got displaced from. And don't come back with that tired old saw 'it wasn't the Jews land' after they were dispersed.
Click to expand...


And prior to the Jews arrival in the Holy Land it was "OWNED" by different peoples..The Cannanites,The Moabites,The Assyians ....etc., Hoss your grasp of history is somewhat limited.

As a footnote,Zionist inspired migration of Jewish people started from the early 1920's some 25 years earlier than you inaccurately stated.

Not all Jews fled from Palestine during the Roman period,admittedly there were not many and lived harmonisly sic with the Palestinians.

The real schism started in the late 1920's when the Palestinians realized the hordes of Jewish people would start to out number them.

At this time and until statehood the Zionists were/are a Terrorist Organisation..steve 

It is an INJUSTICE and INSULT to say that the Palestinians or Jews are in any way like those Cnuts the Nazis and their Leader Hitler.......I suggest most of you should put your brains into gear before opening your mouths.

Both who are Cousins by the way are extremely good people who get on well.......the problem is THE EXTREMISTS of HATE on both sides,of which Israel has more.I'm the liq,I stand before you with TRUTH and RIGHTS.Viva Palestine,Viva Israel.........FCUK knows what the rest of you sometimes are


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you in the Arab countries between 1950 and 1973? I was ... The Arab Jews would still be in the Arab world if not for Israel.
> 
> Arabs were not denying the Holocaust.. From 1945 they were suggesting that the survivors be given the best land in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> Whose land would they have been given in Germany? Displaced persons of course. That's how Arabs got their lands. By "displacing" citizens out of their land and taking over. No, it was better for the Jews to go back to *their* lands that was given them millenniums ago and got displaced from. And don't come back with that tired old saw 'it wasn't the Jews land' after they were dispersed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And prior to the Jews arrival in the Holy Land it was "OWNED" by different peoples..The Cannanites,The Moabites,The Assyians ....etc., Hoss your grasp of history is somewhat limited.
> 
> As a footnote,Zionist inspired migration of Jewish people started from the early 1920's some 25 years earlier than you inaccurately stated.
> 
> Not all Jews fled from Palestine during the Roman period,admittedly there were not many and lived harmonisly sic with the Palestinians.
> 
> The real schism started in the late 1920's when the Palestinians realized the hordes of Jewish people would start to out number them.
> 
> At this time and until statehood the Zionists were/are a Terrorist Organisation..steve
> 
> It is an INJUSTICE and INSULT to say that the Palestinians or Jews are in any way like those Cnuts the Nazis and their Leader Hitler.......I suggest most of you should put your brains into gear before opening your mouths.
> 
> Both who are Cousins by the way are extremely good people who get on well.......the problem is THE EXTREMISTS of HATE on both sides,of which Israel has more.I'm the liq,I stand before you with TRUTH and RIGHTS.Viva Palestine,Viva Israel.........FCUK knows what the rest of you sometimes are
Click to expand...

Have you been reading the Protocols again, Steve?


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs had sided with the Nazis. Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage
> 
> Then the intolerant savages decided to take it out on the native Jews (who had nothing to do with Israel) just because the animals couldn't handle a non Muslim country, created by and for Jews, on their ancestral homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the Zionists COLLABORATED with the NAZIS or has your selective memory deserted you once again.steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negotiating to escape with your life while giving up all your assets and German Citizenship is not "collaborating", idiot.
Click to expand...


You know not the minute nor the HOUR


----------



## toastman

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you in the Arab countries between 1950 and 1973? I was ... The Arab Jews would still be in the Arab world if not for Israel.
> 
> Arabs were not denying the Holocaust.. From 1945 they were suggesting that the survivors be given the best land in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs had sided with the Nazis. Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage
> 
> Then the intolerant savages decided to take it out on the native Jews (who had nothing to do with Israel) just because the animals couldn't handle a non Muslim country, created by and for Jews, on their ancestral homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the Zionists COLLABORATED with the NAZIS or has your selective memory deserted you once again.steve
Click to expand...


What a great comparison liq 

People like you always bring up the 'collaboration' between some Zionists and Nazis, but you never explain why. 
So please tell us liq!


----------



## toastman

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the Zionists COLLABORATED with the NAZIS or has your selective memory deserted you once again.steve
> 
> 
> 
> Negotiating to escape with your life while giving up all your assets and German Citizenship is not "collaborating", idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know not the minute nor the HOUR
Click to expand...


Actually he's absolutely right. That's a well known fact.

Maybe you should stop getting your information about the Holocaust from places like Stormfront


----------



## Sally

toastman said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs had sided with the Nazis. Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage
> 
> Then the intolerant savages decided to take it out on the native Jews (who had nothing to do with Israel) just because the animals couldn't handle a non Muslim country, created by and for Jews, on their ancestral homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the Zionists COLLABORATED with the NAZIS or has your selective memory deserted you once again.steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a great comparison liq
> 
> People like you always bring up the 'collaboration' between some Zionists and Nazis, but you never explain why.
> So please tell us liq!
Click to expand...


Don't you realize, Toastman, that this is a big thing mentioned on the hate sites.  You see it brought up all the time from those who read these sites.  Naturally, they wish that the Jews didn't give the Nazis some equipment in exchange for some Jews to go free.  They would have rather seen those Jews land up in the concentration camps instead to be killed.  Meanwhile, the author who wrote The Transfer wishes that people like The Liq would pay attention to this instead.

EDWIN BLACK ON C-SPAN: THE FARHUD: THE ROOTS OF THE ARAB-NAZI ALLIANCE DURING WWII??. |


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs had sided with the Nazis. Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage
> 
> Then the intolerant savages decided to take it out on the native Jews (who had nothing to do with Israel) just because the animals couldn't handle a non Muslim country, created by and for Jews, on their ancestral homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the Zionists COLLABORATED with the NAZIS or has your selective memory deserted you once again.steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steve, that subject has been hashed out a few times here so be a good boy, go Waltz Matilda like a good boy and let the grownups discuss matters.
Click to expand...


Well the FOULMOUTH ROUDY carry Collaboration and Terrorism Guilt around their necks for life.That's why decent,honest and fair minded people,DETEST HIS SORT.Grown Ups....it's a cheap ,pathetic,one liner Hoss,that I didn't expect from you.steve


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the Zionists COLLABORATED with the NAZIS or has your selective memory deserted you once again.steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great comparison liq
> 
> People like you always bring up the 'collaboration' between some Zionists and Nazis, but you never explain why.
> So please tell us liq!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you realize, Toastman, that this is a big thing mentioned on the hate sites.  You see it brought up all the time from those who read these sites.  Naturally, they wish that the Jews didn't give the Nazis some equipment in exchange for some Jews to go free.  They would have rather seen those Jews land up in the concentration camps instead to be killed.  Meanwhile, the author who wrote The Transfer wishes that people like The Liq would pay attention to this instead.
> 
> EDWIN BLACK ON C-SPAN: THE FARHUD: THE ROOTS OF THE ARAB-NAZI ALLIANCE DURING WWII??. |
Click to expand...


HOW Stupid Jewess Sally......what's the weather like today in down town Tel Aviv,the equiptment you talk of was wealthy decent,innocent,Jewish folks money.

Grow Up and read Jewish History.....I know Israel well....and I sometimes meet people like you......and like most secular thinking Jews.....think you are MADsteve


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the Zionists COLLABORATED with the NAZIS or has your selective memory deserted you once again.steve
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, that subject has been hashed out a few times here so be a good boy, go Waltz Matilda like a good boy and let the grownups discuss matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the FOULMOUTH ROUDY carry Collaboration and Terrorism Guilt around their necks for life.That's why decent,honest and fair minded people,DETEST HIS SORT.Grown Ups....it's a cheap ,pathetic,one liner Hoss,that I didn't expect from you.steve
Click to expand...

You think you're decent, honest, and fair minded?  

Reefer madness!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great comparison liq
> 
> People like you always bring up the 'collaboration' between some Zionists and Nazis, but you never explain why.
> So please tell us liq!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you realize, Toastman, that this is a big thing mentioned on the hate sites.  You see it brought up all the time from those who read these sites.  Naturally, they wish that the Jews didn't give the Nazis some equipment in exchange for some Jews to go free.  They would have rather seen those Jews land up in the concentration camps instead to be killed.  Meanwhile, the author who wrote The Transfer wishes that people like The Liq would pay attention to this instead.
> 
> EDWIN BLACK ON C-SPAN: THE FARHUD: THE ROOTS OF THE ARAB-NAZI ALLIANCE DURING WWII??. |
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HOW Stupid Jewess Sally......what's the weather like today in down town Tel Aviv,the equiptment you talk of was wealthy decent,innocent,Jewish folks money.
> 
> Grow Up and read Jewish History.....I know Israel well....and I sometimes meet people like you......and like most secular thinking Jews.....think you are MADsteve
Click to expand...

Ever realize how these mentally ill Jew haters keep telling everybody they "know other Jews" that agree with them?  Yup, those voices in their head again.


----------



## toastman

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you realize, Toastman, that this is a big thing mentioned on the hate sites.  You see it brought up all the time from those who read these sites.  Naturally, they wish that the Jews didn't give the Nazis some equipment in exchange for some Jews to go free.  They would have rather seen those Jews land up in the concentration camps instead to be killed.  Meanwhile, the author who wrote The Transfer wishes that people like The Liq would pay attention to this instead.
> 
> EDWIN BLACK ON C-SPAN: THE FARHUD: THE ROOTS OF THE ARAB-NAZI ALLIANCE DURING WWII??. |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW Stupid Jewess Sally......what's the weather like today in down town Tel Aviv,the equiptment you talk of was wealthy decent,innocent,Jewish folks money.
> 
> Grow Up and read Jewish History.....I know Israel well....and I sometimes meet people like you......and like most secular thinking Jews.....think you are MADsteve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever realize how these mentally ill Jew haters keep telling everybody they "know other Jews" that agree with them?  Yup, those voices in their head again.
Click to expand...


Ya I notice liq using that tactic quite often


----------



## Kondor3

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOW Stupid Jewess Sally......what's the weather like today in down town Tel Aviv,the equiptment you talk of was wealthy decent,innocent,Jewish folks money.
> 
> Grow Up and read Jewish History.....I know Israel well....and I sometimes meet people like you......and like most secular thinking Jews.....think you are MADsteve
> 
> 
> 
> Ever realize how these mentally ill Jew haters keep telling everybody they "know other Jews" that agree with them?  Yup, those voices in their head again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya I notice liq using that tactic quite often
Click to expand...

What I don't get is why someone would use such an embarrassingly obvious tactic time and again in connection with the same audience (or an audience with a strong sense of continuity despite arrivals and departures) and expect to get away with it after its first or second appearance...


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Oxfam supports BDS, maybe they'll be on the next blockade runner. Just think of the publicity for their cause. And the broken heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Members of Oxfam are suspected to have laced baby food with deadly poison in support of the Palestinians. They are also suspected of putting glass shards in bags of salad in the hope of causing someone an injury. These are the people mad sherrie is supporting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt this accusation is true.......thinking logically ....why would they,to whom are they doing this to and what benefit would this be to the Palestinians......Yet more Terrorist Zionist Shit which you ignorant,gullable Americans swallow.
Click to expand...




What excuse do they need to do it apart from "we can". They are members of many other groups like PETA, ALF and such like. They started out as a charity to raise money for the starving in Africa due to islamist attacks on Ethiopia, were the indigenous were starving to death because the interlopers had destroyed the crops in the fields. But as usually happens the left wing took control of the leadership and used the charity as a front for their criminal and terrorist activities. Just as ALF took control of the RSPCA and use it as  a front for their activities.

 And once again I am not American but British and have first hand knowledge on how these British groups operate.


----------



## Phoenall

MHunterB said:


> Steve, it's the same mindset which has seen 'eco-activists' put spikes into trees in the American Northwest logging country, hoping to destroy chain-saws - and not caring whatsoever that loggers have gotten maimed or killed by flying debris.
> 
> While I don't see a citation for Phoneall's allegations, it's not impossible.  Just because an organization is supposedly humanitarian, doesn't vaccinate every last one of its members against bigotry or baggage.
> 
> I'd call Phonall's so-far-unsubstantiated allegations "anti-Oxfam" rather than anything else.  Again, such views are not unknown:  we've seen a couple of posters inveighing against the SPLC, for example.
> 
> As to what benefit those actions would be to 'Palestinians' or anyone else - you're missing the point.  Some people are so embedded in their ideology that they aren't 'activists' because they care about the cause they supposedly advocate for:  they are USING their 'activist' persona to pursue vendettas against those whom their ideology dictates they must target.  We've seen some of this in the US from both the 'TEA party' AND the 'Occupy' crowd - both ideologically driven, both extremists.
> 
> You yourself, Steve, are an example of an 'ideologue' here, attributing to Zionism attitudes which are NO part of most Zionists' views.
> 
> It is NOT Israel which has disenfranchised and ejected citizens of 'non establishment' religion:  the entire rest of the ME had done so some 60-odd years ago after the nations of the Arab League drew up plans to revoke the citizenship of their Jewish populations en masse, steal everything they had - and eject them.
> 
> Until those who would claim Israel has been 'ethnically cleansing' the Palestinians are willing to address that ethnic cleansing conspiracy - the Palestinian cause is being sullied by their blatant hypocrisy.
> 
> That cause is further degraded by the acceptance of blatant Holocaust denial among 'activists' and even governments - your government has made that behavior criminal, Steve.  So most of the 'Palestinian activists' are consorting with criminals........





 It was common during the 1980's and 1990's to see reports of left wing student groups admitting to tampering with food to raise awareness of what they deemed social issues. |From using animals to test new products to the plight of the Palestinians in gaza.
 The same people suspected of the attacks were also linked to the likes of Oxfam which was used as a front.

Here are some cases from around the world, one deals with actual Palestinians injecting oranges with mercury.

10 Notorious Cases of Product Tampering - Listverse

BBC News | UK | Baby food in tampering scare

 Best I can find at the moment but will look for the news reports that show left wing groups were behind some of the eco terrorism.


----------



## Phoenall

shaarona said:


> mhunterb said:
> 
> 
> 
> steve, it's the same mindset which has seen 'eco-activists' put spikes into trees in the american northwest logging country, hoping to destroy chain-saws - and not caring whatsoever that loggers have gotten maimed or killed by flying debris.
> 
> While i don't see a citation for phoneall's allegations, it's not impossible.  Just because an organization is supposedly humanitarian, doesn't vaccinate every last one of its members against bigotry or baggage.
> 
> I'd call phonall's so-far-unsubstantiated allegations "anti-oxfam" rather than anything else.  Again, such views are not unknown:  We've seen a couple of posters inveighing against the splc, for example.
> 
> As to what benefit those actions would be to 'palestinians' or anyone else - you're missing the point.  Some people are so embedded in their ideology that they aren't 'activists' because they care about the cause they supposedly advocate for:  They are using their 'activist' persona to pursue vendettas against those whom their ideology dictates they must target.  We've seen some of this in the us from both the 'tea party' and the 'occupy' crowd - both ideologically driven, both extremists.
> 
> You yourself, steve, are an example of an 'ideologue' here, attributing to zionism attitudes which are no part of most zionists' views.
> 
> It is not israel which has disenfranchised and ejected citizens of 'non establishment' religion:  The entire rest of the me had done so some 60-odd years ago after the nations of the arab league drew up plans to revoke the citizenship of their jewish populations en masse, steal everything they had - and eject them.
> 
> Until those who would claim israel has been 'ethnically cleansing' the palestinians are willing to address that ethnic cleansing conspiracy - the palestinian cause is being sullied by their blatant hypocrisy.
> 
> That cause is further degraded by the acceptance of blatant holocaust denial among 'activists' and even governments - your government has made that behavior criminal, steve.  So most of the 'palestinian activists' are consorting with criminals........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were you in the arab countries between 1950 and 1973? I was ... The arab jews would still be in the arab world if not for israel.
> 
> Arabs were not denying the holocaust.. From 1945 they were suggesting that the survivors be given the best land in germany.
Click to expand...





 liar


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you in the Arab countries between 1950 and 1973? I was ... The Arab Jews would still be in the Arab world if not for Israel.
> 
> Arabs were not denying the Holocaust.. From 1945 they were suggesting that the survivors be given the best land in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs had sided with the Nazis. Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage
> 
> Then the intolerant savages decided to take it out on the native Jews (who had nothing to do with Israel) just because the animals couldn't handle a non Muslim country, created by and for Jews, on their ancestral homeland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the Zionists COLLABORATED with the NAZIS or has your selective memory deserted you once again.steve
Click to expand...




 And what was the reason for the Zionists to collaborate with the NAZIS, was it by any chance to save as many Jews from death as possible and to migrate them out of harms way. The other nations in Europe did not want to take them in did they, but Jews in Palestine were prepared to support them as much as they could. Nothing to do with Israel at all just humanitarian efforts to secure the lives of as many Jews as they could. But then you would not expect a NAZI JEW HATER to understand such concepts.

 As a British subject I am ashamed at my government's actions towards the Jews before, during and after WW2, just as I am ashamed of my governments actions towards the Jews of today


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you in the Arab countries between 1950 and 1973? I was ... The Arab Jews would still be in the Arab world if not for Israel.
> 
> Arabs were not denying the Holocaust.. From 1945 they were suggesting that the survivors be given the best land in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> Whose land would they have been given in Germany? Displaced persons of course. That's how Arabs got their lands. By "displacing" citizens out of their land and taking over. No, it was better for the Jews to go back to *their* lands that was given them millenniums ago and got displaced from. And don't come back with that tired old saw 'it wasn't the Jews land' after they were dispersed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And prior to the Jews arrival in the Holy Land it was "OWNED" by different peoples..The Cannanites,The Moabites,The Assyians ....etc., Hoss your grasp of history is somewhat limited.
> 
> As a footnote,Zionist inspired migration of Jewish people started from the early 1920's some 25 years earlier than you inaccurately stated.
> 
> Not all Jews fled from Palestine during the Roman period,admittedly there were not many and lived harmonisly sic with the Palestinians.
> 
> The real schism started in the late 1920's when the Palestinians realized the hordes of Jewish people would start to out number them.
> 
> At this time and until statehood the Zionists were/are a Terrorist Organisation..steve
> 
> It is an INJUSTICE and INSULT to say that the Palestinians or Jews are in any way like those Cnuts the Nazis and their Leader Hitler.......I suggest most of you should put your brains into gear before opening your mouths.
> 
> Both who are Cousins by the way are extremely good people who get on well.......the problem is THE EXTREMISTS of HATE on both sides,of which Israel has more.I'm the liq,I stand before you with TRUTH and RIGHTS.Viva Palestine,Viva Israel.........FCUK knows what the rest of you sometimes are
Click to expand...





 Just as much of the land was actually bought by Jews who paid over the odds for it prior to the refugees arriving from Europe. But it was never owned by the "Palestinians" who migrated from place to place seeking work.

Try again as International Zionism was around in the late 19c and espoused the formation of a Jewish state in the M.E back then.

 considering the numbers it seems that the camps were about equal in number, and still are to this day.  After 630 C.E the Jews knew no peace in the M.E as the muslims were out to ethnically cleanse them from the area back then. All down to the fact that a Jewish tribe in medina refused to worship the mental defective Mohamed, so he wiped them out. It became entrenched in the muslim faith to kill the Jews.

 I am a Zionist in the true sense of the word, not in your warped anti semitic Jew hating version much espoused by muslims. All Zionists believe is that the Jews have the right to a homeland in their historic territory and the right to defend it from attack.

The muslims are very much like the NAZIS of 1930'd Germany, so much so that they look up to Hitler as one of their hero's. They are the biggest buyers of his book mien kampf and emulate his third reich as much as possible. There are still brigades of muslims that sport the deaths head and swastika emblems of the third reich.

Maybe you can show from a reliable source this getting along, and not isolated incidents. When a whole town comes out and beats two Jews to death and then proceeds to gorge themselves on their flesh it shown that the extremists are more widespread than you want the west to know.


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the Zionists COLLABORATED with the NAZIS or has your selective memory deserted you once again.steve
> 
> 
> 
> Negotiating to escape with your life while giving up all your assets and German Citizenship is not "collaborating", idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know not the minute nor the HOUR
Click to expand...




 Seems that you do not even know the millenia


----------



## Sunni Man

Israel will fall within the next couple of decades.   ...     


1) Our beloved Pres. Obama has started the process of the U.S. pulling it's support away from fascist Israel.

2) The future Pres. Hillary Clinton will continue the process over her 8 years in office.

3) AIPAC is starting to lose it's clout with the American government.

4) High birth rates of Palestinians inside Israel will change the countries demographics and Jews will become a minority.

5) BDS will continue to grow world wide and cripple Israel's economy.

6) Israel won't be able to sustain having such a large part of it's GDP going to the military.

7) The surrounding arab countries will continue to strengthen as Israel grows weaker.

8) The old radical zionists will die off and the younger rational Israeli jews will beg for a peace deal with the Palestinians.

9) The apartheid Israeli state will be dismantled and a new Greater Palestine will take it's place.

10) Former Israeli government officials will be arrested and put on public trial for their crimes against humanity.

11) The middle east will finally have peace and security.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Sunni Man said:


> Israel will fall within the next couple of decades.   ...
> 
> 
> 1) Our beloved Pres. Obama has started the process of the U.S. pulling it's support away from fascist Israel.
> 
> 2) The future Pres. Hillary Clinton will continue the process over her 8 years in office.
> 
> 3) AIPAC is starting to lose it's clout with the American government.
> 
> 4) High birth rates of Palestinians inside Israel will change the countries demographics and Jews will become a minority.
> 
> 5) BDS will continue to grow world wide and cripple Israel's economy.
> 
> 6) Israel won't be able to sustain having such a large part of it's GDP going to the military.
> 
> 7) The surrounding arab countries will continue to strengthen as Israel grows weaker.
> 
> 8) The old radical zionists will die off and the younger rational Israeli jews will beg for a peace deal with the Palestinians.
> 
> 9) The apartheid Israeli state will be dismantled and a new Greater Palestine will take it's place.
> 
> 10) Former Israeli government officials will be arrested and put on public trial for their crimes against humanity.
> 
> 11) The middle east will finally have peace and security.




​


----------



## Kondor3

Sunni Man said:


> Israel will fall within the next couple of decades.   ...
> 
> 
> 1) Our beloved Pres. Obama has started the process of the U.S. pulling it's support away from fascist Israel.
> 
> 2) The future Pres. Hillary Clinton will continue the process over her 8 years in office.
> 
> 3) AIPAC is starting to lose it's clout with the American government.
> 
> 4) High birth rates of Palestinians inside Israel will change the countries demographics and Jews will become a minority.
> 
> 5) BDS will continue to grow world wide and cripple Israel's economy.
> 
> 6) Israel won't be able to sustain having such a large part of it's GDP going to the military.
> 
> 7) The surrounding arab countries will continue to strengthen as Israel grows weaker.
> 
> 8) The old radical zionists will die off and the younger rational Israeli jews will beg for a peace deal with the Palestinians.
> 
> 9) The apartheid Israeli state will be dismantled and a new Greater Palestine will take it's place.
> 
> 10) Former Israeli government officials will be arrested and put on public trial for their crimes against humanity.
> 
> 11) The middle east will finally have peace and security.


1. Obama will only be able to get so far with his anti-Israel agenda.

2. After 8 years of Obama, and the abortion of ObamaCare, and more socialist -like programming, a Republican will win the White House in 2016.

3. The next POTUS will reverse any detrimental effects of Obama policies.

4. Neighboring Arab countries will continue their civil wars and infighting and stay weak for another couple of generations; recovering from all the damage they've inflicted upon themselves.

5. Israel will evict and deport the remaining Palestinians to Jordan and Lebanon - quickly and ruthlessly smashing any resistance along the way - thereby eliminating any future demographics threat before it materializes.

6. Israel will move Jews into the vacuum in Gaza and the West Bank.

7. The UN and the world will piss and moan for a couple of years and then accept the fait accompli - nobody cares enough any longer about the Mad-Dog Palestinians to do any more than that.

8. Israel will be rid of its hostile resident enemy population and possess defensible and sustainable borders and a sustainable land-mass.

9. The Arabs will accept that state of affairs after a generation or two, and be glad to be rid of the Palestinian albatross around their necks.

10. We will finally have peace and security in the Middle East.

11. The erzatz fictional so-called Palestinians will assimilate and dissolve into the surrounding Arab populations, never to be heard from again, after a generation or two.


----------



## P F Tinmore

MHunterB said:


> Steve, it's the same mindset which has seen 'eco-activists' put spikes into trees in the American Northwest logging country, hoping to destroy chain-saws - and not caring whatsoever that loggers have gotten maimed or killed by flying debris.
> 
> While I don't see a citation for Phoneall's allegations, it's not impossible.  Just because an organization is supposedly humanitarian, doesn't vaccinate every last one of its members against bigotry or baggage.
> 
> I'd call Phonall's so-far-unsubstantiated allegations "anti-Oxfam" rather than anything else.  Again, such views are not unknown:  we've seen a couple of posters inveighing against the SPLC, for example.
> 
> As to what benefit those actions would be to 'Palestinians' or anyone else - you're missing the point.  Some people are so embedded in their ideology that they aren't 'activists' because they care about the cause they supposedly advocate for:  they are USING their 'activist' persona to pursue vendettas against those whom their ideology dictates they must target.  We've seen some of this in the US from both the 'TEA party' AND the 'Occupy' crowd - both ideologically driven, both extremists.
> 
> You yourself, Steve, are an example of an 'ideologue' here, attributing to Zionism attitudes which are NO part of most Zionists' views.
> 
> It is NOT Israel which has disenfranchised and ejected citizens of 'non establishment' religion:  the entire rest of the ME had done so some 60-odd years ago after the nations of the Arab League drew up plans to revoke the citizenship of their Jewish populations en masse, steal everything they had - and eject them.
> 
> Until those who would claim Israel has been 'ethnically cleansing' the Palestinians are willing to address that ethnic cleansing conspiracy - the Palestinian cause is being sullied by their blatant hypocrisy.
> 
> That cause is further degraded by the acceptance of blatant Holocaust denial among 'activists' and even governments - your government has made that behavior criminal, Steve.  So most of the 'Palestinian activists' are consorting with criminals........





> Steve, it's the same mindset which has seen 'eco-activists' put spikes into trees in the American Northwest logging country, hoping to destroy chain-saws - and not caring whatsoever that loggers have gotten maimed or killed by flying debris.



Actually that is a lie. 

Hill and Knowlton, the PR firm that was hired to lie us into the first Gulf War, was hired to spread bullshit about the activists who were trying to save the forests.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, it's the same mindset which has seen 'eco-activists' put spikes into trees in the American Northwest logging country, hoping to destroy chain-saws - and not caring whatsoever that loggers have gotten maimed or killed by flying debris.
> 
> While I don't see a citation for Phoneall's allegations, it's not impossible.  Just because an organization is supposedly humanitarian, doesn't vaccinate every last one of its members against bigotry or baggage.
> 
> I'd call Phonall's so-far-unsubstantiated allegations "anti-Oxfam" rather than anything else.  Again, such views are not unknown:  we've seen a couple of posters inveighing against the SPLC, for example.
> 
> As to what benefit those actions would be to 'Palestinians' or anyone else - you're missing the point.  Some people are so embedded in their ideology that they aren't 'activists' because they care about the cause they supposedly advocate for:  they are USING their 'activist' persona to pursue vendettas against those whom their ideology dictates they must target.  We've seen some of this in the US from both the 'TEA party' AND the 'Occupy' crowd - both ideologically driven, both extremists.
> 
> You yourself, Steve, are an example of an 'ideologue' here, attributing to Zionism attitudes which are NO part of most Zionists' views.
> 
> It is NOT Israel which has disenfranchised and ejected citizens of 'non establishment' religion:  the entire rest of the ME had done so some 60-odd years ago after the nations of the Arab League drew up plans to revoke the citizenship of their Jewish populations en masse, steal everything they had - and eject them.
> 
> Until those who would claim Israel has been 'ethnically cleansing' the Palestinians are willing to address that ethnic cleansing conspiracy - the Palestinian cause is being sullied by their blatant hypocrisy.
> 
> That cause is further degraded by the acceptance of blatant Holocaust denial among 'activists' and even governments - your government has made that behavior criminal, Steve.  So most of the 'Palestinian activists' are consorting with criminals........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, it's the same mindset which has seen 'eco-activists' put spikes into trees in the American Northwest logging country, hoping to destroy chain-saws - and not caring whatsoever that loggers have gotten maimed or killed by flying debris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that is a lie.
> 
> Hill and Knowlton, the PR firm that was hired to lie us into the first Gulf War, was hired to spread bullshit about the activists who were trying to save the forests.
Click to expand...




 You living in a nation that can take a week to drive across has no idea what is happening under your nose. Me living in a nation that I can drive form one side to the other in 4 hours, or from top to bottom in 12 sees what is happening. The eco terrorists don't care about life, just their stupid flavour of the month bee in their bonnet. They had fox hunting banned and are now complaining about the cost of chickens and sheep because the foxes are decimating the farms. They tried to ban fishing until they saw how much money was involved and how it would affect the environment. They will willingly kill a child to try and save an animal that will devastate the indigenous wildlife. All first hand knowledge of the eco terrorists that trespass on private land, leave gates open so animals can escape and let their dogs of to worry sheep. Two days later you see the same people working in the local Oxfam charity shop. In the UK we refer to them as the great unwashed gang, who travel around in dangerous vehicles from concert to concert destroying the ecology of the areas they squat on. very much like the Palestinians of 100 years ago.


----------



## theliq

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whose land would they have been given in Germany? Displaced persons of course. That's how Arabs got their lands. By "displacing" citizens out of their land and taking over. No, it was better for the Jews to go back to *their* lands that was given them millenniums ago and got displaced from. And don't come back with that tired old saw 'it wasn't the Jews land' after they were dispersed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And prior to the Jews arrival in the Holy Land it was "OWNED" by different peoples..The Cannanites,The Moabites,The Assyians ....etc., Hoss your grasp of history is somewhat limited.
> 
> As a footnote,Zionist inspired migration of Jewish people started from the early 1920's some 25 years earlier than you inaccurately stated.
> 
> Not all Jews fled from Palestine during the Roman period,admittedly there were not many and lived harmonisly sic with the Palestinians.
> 
> The real schism started in the late 1920's when the Palestinians realized the hordes of Jewish people would start to out number them.
> 
> At this time and until statehood the Zionists were/are a Terrorist Organisation..steve
> 
> It is an INJUSTICE and INSULT to say that the Palestinians or Jews are in any way like those Cnuts the Nazis and their Leader Hitler.......I suggest most of you should put your brains into gear before opening your mouths.
> 
> Both who are Cousins by the way are extremely good people who get on well.......the problem is THE EXTREMISTS of HATE on both sides,of which Israel has more.I'm the liq,I stand before you with TRUTH and RIGHTS.Viva Palestine,Viva Israel.........FCUK knows what the rest of you sometimes are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as much of the land was actually bought by Jews who paid over the odds for it prior to the refugees arriving from Europe. But it was never owned by the "Palestinians" who migrated from place to place seeking work.
> 
> Try again as International Zionism was around in the late 19c and espoused the formation of a Jewish state in the M.E back then.
> 
> considering the numbers it seems that the camps were about equal in number, and still are to this day.  After 630 C.E the Jews knew no peace in the M.E as the muslims were out to ethnically cleanse them from the area back then. All down to the fact that a Jewish tribe in medina refused to worship the mental defective Mohamed, so he wiped them out. It became entrenched in the muslim faith to kill the Jews.
> 
> I am a Zionist in the true sense of the word, not in your warped anti semitic Jew hating version much espoused by muslims. All Zionists believe is that the Jews have the right to a homeland in their historic territory and the right to defend it from attack.
> 
> The muslims are very much like the NAZIS of 1930'd Germany, so much so that they look up to Hitler as one of their hero's. They are the biggest buyers of his book mien kampf and emulate his third reich as much as possible. There are still brigades of muslims that sport the deaths head and swastika emblems of the third reich.
> 
> Maybe you can show from a reliable source this getting along, and not isolated incidents. When a whole town comes out and beats two Jews to death and then proceeds to gorge themselves on their flesh it shown that the extremists are more widespread than you want the west to know.
Click to expand...


Much of what you espouse is Insane putting it mildly......Yep I thought you were a Terrorist Zionist.......probably living in Israel........Your dictom does not represent Jews at all.

Isn't it strange that a race nearly wiped out 70 years ago......have treated another peoples(Your Cousins in FACT) in the same way.You are a disgrace and shameful.and a Liar


----------



## theliq

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, it's the same mindset which has seen 'eco-activists' put spikes into trees in the American Northwest logging country, hoping to destroy chain-saws - and not caring whatsoever that loggers have gotten maimed or killed by flying debris.
> 
> While I don't see a citation for Phoneall's allegations, it's not impossible.  Just because an organization is supposedly humanitarian, doesn't vaccinate every last one of its members against bigotry or baggage.
> 
> I'd call Phonall's so-far-unsubstantiated allegations "anti-Oxfam" rather than anything else.  Again, such views are not unknown:  we've seen a couple of posters inveighing against the SPLC, for example.
> 
> As to what benefit those actions would be to 'Palestinians' or anyone else - you're missing the point.  Some people are so embedded in their ideology that they aren't 'activists' because they care about the cause they supposedly advocate for:  they are USING their 'activist' persona to pursue vendettas against those whom their ideology dictates they must target.  We've seen some of this in the US from both the 'TEA party' AND the 'Occupy' crowd - both ideologically driven, both extremists.
> 
> You yourself, Steve, are an example of an 'ideologue' here, attributing to Zionism attitudes which are NO part of most Zionists' views.
> 
> It is NOT Israel which has disenfranchised and ejected citizens of 'non establishment' religion:  the entire rest of the ME had done so some 60-odd years ago after the nations of the Arab League drew up plans to revoke the citizenship of their Jewish populations en masse, steal everything they had - and eject them.
> 
> Until those who would claim Israel has been 'ethnically cleansing' the Palestinians are willing to address that ethnic cleansing conspiracy - the Palestinian cause is being sullied by their blatant hypocrisy.
> 
> That cause is further degraded by the acceptance of blatant Holocaust denial among 'activists' and even governments - your government has made that behavior criminal, Steve.  So most of the 'Palestinian activists' are consorting with criminals........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, it's the same mindset which has seen 'eco-activists' put spikes into trees in the American Northwest logging country, hoping to destroy chain-saws - and not caring whatsoever that loggers have gotten maimed or killed by flying debris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that is a lie.
> 
> Hill and Knowlton, the PR firm that was hired to lie us into the first Gulf War, was hired to spread bullshit about the activists who were trying to save the forests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You living in a nation that can take a week to drive across has no idea what is happening under your nose. Me living in a nation that I can drive form one side to the other in 4 hours, or from top to bottom in 12 sees what is happening. The eco terrorists don't care about life, just their stupid flavour of the month bee in their bonnet. They had fox hunting banned and are now complaining about the cost of chickens and sheep because the foxes are decimating the farms. They tried to ban fishing until they saw how much money was involved and how it would affect the environment. They will willingly kill a child to try and save an animal that will devastate the indigenous wildlife. All first hand knowledge of the eco terrorists that trespass on private land, leave gates open so animals can escape and let their dogs of to worry sheep. Two days later you see the same people working in the local Oxfam charity shop. In the UK we refer to them as the great unwashed gang, who travel around in dangerous vehicles from concert to concert destroying the ecology of the areas they squat on. very much like the Palestinians of 100 years ago.
Click to expand...


Banal Comment to say the Least.


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, that subject has been hashed out a few times here so be a good boy, go Waltz Matilda like a good boy and let the grownups discuss matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the FOULMOUTH ROUDY carry Collaboration and Terrorism Guilt around their necks for life.That's why decent,honest and fair minded people,DETEST HIS SORT.Grown Ups....it's a cheap ,pathetic,one liner Hoss,that I didn't expect from you.steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think you're decent, honest, and fair minded?
> 
> Reefer madness!  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


Well it shows how ignorant you are.......I think I am the only person on here who hopes for  a peaceful Palestine and Israel........You need to take that Silver Spoon Out of Your ASS and Shove it in YOUR MOUTH

See you around


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the FOULMOUTH ROUDY carry Collaboration and Terrorism Guilt around their necks for life.That's why decent,honest and fair minded people,DETEST HIS SORT.Grown Ups....it's a cheap ,pathetic,one liner Hoss,that I didn't expect from you.steve
> 
> 
> 
> You think you're decent, honest, and fair minded?
> 
> Reefer madness!  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it shows how ignorant you are.......I think I am the only person on here who hopes for  a peaceful Palestine and Israel........You need to take that Silver Spoon Out of Your ASS and Shove it in YOUR MOUTH
> 
> See you around
Click to expand...


I always am uplifted to hear you express that hope for both, a peaceful Palestine and Israel.

You always keep that bright hope,  for both sides, in front of everything.


----------



## MHunterB

P F Tinmore said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, it's the same mindset which has seen 'eco-activists' put spikes into trees in the American Northwest logging country, hoping to destroy chain-saws - and not caring whatsoever that loggers have gotten maimed or killed by flying debris.
> 
> While I don't see a citation for Phoneall's allegations, it's not impossible.  Just because an organization is supposedly humanitarian, doesn't vaccinate every last one of its members against bigotry or baggage.
> 
> I'd call Phonall's so-far-unsubstantiated allegations "anti-Oxfam" rather than anything else.  Again, such views are not unknown:  we've seen a couple of posters inveighing against the SPLC, for example.
> 
> As to what benefit those actions would be to 'Palestinians' or anyone else - you're missing the point.  Some people are so embedded in their ideology that they aren't 'activists' because they care about the cause they supposedly advocate for:  they are USING their 'activist' persona to pursue vendettas against those whom their ideology dictates they must target.  We've seen some of this in the US from both the 'TEA party' AND the 'Occupy' crowd - both ideologically driven, both extremists.
> 
> You yourself, Steve, are an example of an 'ideologue' here, attributing to Zionism attitudes which are NO part of most Zionists' views.
> 
> It is NOT Israel which has disenfranchised and ejected citizens of 'non establishment' religion:  the entire rest of the ME had done so some 60-odd years ago after the nations of the Arab League drew up plans to revoke the citizenship of their Jewish populations en masse, steal everything they had - and eject them.
> 
> Until those who would claim Israel has been 'ethnically cleansing' the Palestinians are willing to address that ethnic cleansing conspiracy - the Palestinian cause is being sullied by their blatant hypocrisy.
> 
> That cause is further degraded by the acceptance of blatant Holocaust denial among 'activists' and even governments - your government has made that behavior criminal, Steve.  So most of the 'Palestinian activists' are consorting with criminals........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, it's the same mindset which has seen 'eco-activists' put spikes into trees in the American Northwest logging country, hoping to destroy chain-saws - and not caring whatsoever that loggers have gotten maimed or killed by flying debris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that is a lie.
> 
> Hill and Knowlton, the PR firm that was hired to lie us into the first Gulf War, was hired to spread bullshit about the activists who were trying to save the forests.
Click to expand...


And you of course have documentation of that?  And documentation that no such 'spiking' incidents EVER occurred?


----------



## MHunterB

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the FOULMOUTH ROUDY carry Collaboration and Terrorism Guilt around their necks for life.That's why decent,honest and fair minded people,DETEST HIS SORT.Grown Ups....it's a cheap ,pathetic,one liner Hoss,that I didn't expect from you.steve
> 
> 
> 
> You think you're decent, honest, and fair minded?
> 
> Reefer madness!  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it shows how ignorant you are.......I think I am the only person on here who hopes for  a peaceful Palestine and Israel........You need to take that Silver Spoon Out of Your ASS and Shove it in YOUR MOUTH
> 
> See you around
Click to expand...


Steve, you shouldn't claim to be my friend and then lie about me like that.  I'm disappointed in you .......


----------



## MHunterB

"You living in a nation that can take a week to drive across has no idea what is happening under your nose."

Phoneall - it's only a week if you do nothing else BUT drive all day long - and that's in a very straight line using the interstate highways.....  We've done it twice.  If I were to plan such a trip now, I'd allow two weeks so we could actually SEE something on the way.


----------



## P F Tinmore

MHunterB said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, it's the same mindset which has seen 'eco-activists' put spikes into trees in the American Northwest logging country, hoping to destroy chain-saws - and not caring whatsoever that loggers have gotten maimed or killed by flying debris.
> 
> While I don't see a citation for Phoneall's allegations, it's not impossible.  Just because an organization is supposedly humanitarian, doesn't vaccinate every last one of its members against bigotry or baggage.
> 
> I'd call Phonall's so-far-unsubstantiated allegations "anti-Oxfam" rather than anything else.  Again, such views are not unknown:  we've seen a couple of posters inveighing against the SPLC, for example.
> 
> As to what benefit those actions would be to 'Palestinians' or anyone else - you're missing the point.  Some people are so embedded in their ideology that they aren't 'activists' because they care about the cause they supposedly advocate for:  they are USING their 'activist' persona to pursue vendettas against those whom their ideology dictates they must target.  We've seen some of this in the US from both the 'TEA party' AND the 'Occupy' crowd - both ideologically driven, both extremists.
> 
> You yourself, Steve, are an example of an 'ideologue' here, attributing to Zionism attitudes which are NO part of most Zionists' views.
> 
> It is NOT Israel which has disenfranchised and ejected citizens of 'non establishment' religion:  the entire rest of the ME had done so some 60-odd years ago after the nations of the Arab League drew up plans to revoke the citizenship of their Jewish populations en masse, steal everything they had - and eject them.
> 
> Until those who would claim Israel has been 'ethnically cleansing' the Palestinians are willing to address that ethnic cleansing conspiracy - the Palestinian cause is being sullied by their blatant hypocrisy.
> 
> That cause is further degraded by the acceptance of blatant Holocaust denial among 'activists' and even governments - your government has made that behavior criminal, Steve.  So most of the 'Palestinian activists' are consorting with criminals........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, it's the same mindset which has seen 'eco-activists' put spikes into trees in the American Northwest logging country, hoping to destroy chain-saws - and not caring whatsoever that loggers have gotten maimed or killed by flying debris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that is a lie.
> 
> Hill and Knowlton, the PR firm that was hired to lie us into the first Gulf War, was hired to spread bullshit about the activists who were trying to save the forests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you of course have documentation of that?  And documentation that no such 'spiking' incidents EVER occurred?
Click to expand...


Phony Earth First! flyers and press releases calling for violence during Redwood Summer were traced to PR giant* Hill & Knowlton* by San Francisco Examiner columnist Rob Morse in an article published a month before the bombing. Morse wrote April 29, 1990, that he had received a press kit from H&K on behalf of "Earth First!'s nemesis, Pacific Lumber Co." Morse wrote:

"The kit included a press release on the Earth First! letterhead, but not written in the usual careful, sweet style of Earth First! It read like a bad Hollywood version of what radicals talk like... At the bottom of this ridiculous flyer was the name of Earth First! leader Darryl Cherney, with his first name misspelled.... Not only are trees being clear-cut, but dirty tricksters are turning them into fake press releases." [1] A copy of an internal Pacific Lumber memo, which was obatined as part of the disocvery process in a lawsuit between Darryl Cherney and the company, included Hill & Knowlton staff on the cc list.

In 2002, a federal trial jury exonerated Bari and Cherney, finding four FBI agents and three Oakland Police officers liable for a total of $4.4 million damages to Bari's estate and to Cherney. The damages were for violations of First Amendment rights to freedom of speech (80% of the damages) and for false arrest and unlawful search and seizure in violation of Fourth Amendment rights (20% of damages). A juror said she took special note and was angered when the jury was shown a video compilation of television news smear stories instigated by the FBI and police and broadcast for weeks following the bombing. It was shown at trial that the FBI and police never found any physical evidence whatsoever tying Bari or Cherney to the bomb.

Judi Bari - SourceWatch


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think you're decent, honest, and fair minded?
> 
> Reefer madness!  Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it shows how ignorant you are.......I think I am the only person on here who hopes for  a peaceful Palestine and Israel........You need to take that Silver Spoon Out of Your ASS and Shove it in YOUR MOUTH
> 
> See you around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always am uplifted to hear you express that hope for both, a peaceful Palestine and Israel.
> 
> You always keep that bright hope,  for both sides, in front of everything.
Click to expand...






 Explain in terms that meet with the UN charter and International Law just how you would achieve a peaceful Israel and Palestine ?  And what you demand of one side must also be demanded of the other


----------



## Phoenall

MHunterB said:


> "You living in a nation that can take a week to drive across has no idea what is happening under your nose."
> 
> Phoneall - it's only a week if you do nothing else BUT drive all day long - and that's in a very straight line using the interstate highways.....  We've done it twice.  If I were to plan such a trip now, I'd allow two weeks so we could actually SEE something on the way.





 exactly my point many Americans are so tied up in themselves they fail to see what is happening outside their own personal box.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is a lie.
> 
> Hill and Knowlton, the PR firm that was hired to lie us into the first Gulf War, was hired to spread bullshit about the activists who were trying to save the forests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you of course have documentation of that?  And documentation that no such 'spiking' incidents EVER occurred?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phony Earth First! flyers and press releases calling for violence during Redwood Summer were traced to PR giant* Hill & Knowlton* by San Francisco Examiner columnist Rob Morse in an article published a month before the bombing. Morse wrote April 29, 1990, that he had received a press kit from H&K on behalf of "Earth First!'s nemesis, Pacific Lumber Co." Morse wrote:
> 
> "The kit included a press release on the Earth First! letterhead, but not written in the usual careful, sweet style of Earth First! It read like a bad Hollywood version of what radicals talk like... At the bottom of this ridiculous flyer was the name of Earth First! leader Darryl Cherney, with his first name misspelled.... Not only are trees being clear-cut, but dirty tricksters are turning them into fake press releases." [1] A copy of an internal Pacific Lumber memo, which was obatined as part of the disocvery process in a lawsuit between Darryl Cherney and the company, included Hill & Knowlton staff on the cc list.
> 
> In 2002, a federal trial jury exonerated Bari and Cherney, finding four FBI agents and three Oakland Police officers liable for a total of $4.4 million damages to Bari's estate and to Cherney. The damages were for violations of First Amendment rights to freedom of speech (80% of the damages) and for false arrest and unlawful search and seizure in violation of Fourth Amendment rights (20% of damages). A juror said she took special note and was angered when the jury was shown a video compilation of television news smear stories instigated by the FBI and police and broadcast for weeks following the bombing. It was shown at trial that the FBI and police never found any physical evidence whatsoever tying Bari or Cherney to the bomb.
> 
> Judi Bari - SourceWatch
Click to expand...





 What about all the other incidents that were never brought to court because of lack of evidence. In the UK the eco activists are shown on News programmes causing damage to equipment and using weapons against the police. Nothing fake about them as the people are arrested and tried for their crimes. The same names crop up in many places connected to other left wing activist groups. There is one case in particular that is being touted as an example of left wing complicity in Islamic terrorism, and that is one of the murderers of Lee Rigby speaking at a rally organised by a left wing radical movement. Will post the details later today.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you of course have documentation of that?  And documentation that no such 'spiking' incidents EVER occurred?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phony Earth First! flyers and press releases calling for violence during Redwood Summer were traced to PR giant* Hill & Knowlton* by San Francisco Examiner columnist Rob Morse in an article published a month before the bombing. Morse wrote April 29, 1990, that he had received a press kit from H&K on behalf of "Earth First!'s nemesis, Pacific Lumber Co." Morse wrote:
> 
> "The kit included a press release on the Earth First! letterhead, but not written in the usual careful, sweet style of Earth First! It read like a bad Hollywood version of what radicals talk like... At the bottom of this ridiculous flyer was the name of Earth First! leader Darryl Cherney, with his first name misspelled.... Not only are trees being clear-cut, but dirty tricksters are turning them into fake press releases." [1] A copy of an internal Pacific Lumber memo, which was obatined as part of the disocvery process in a lawsuit between Darryl Cherney and the company, included Hill & Knowlton staff on the cc list.
> 
> In 2002, a federal trial jury exonerated Bari and Cherney, finding four FBI agents and three Oakland Police officers liable for a total of $4.4 million damages to Bari's estate and to Cherney. The damages were for violations of First Amendment rights to freedom of speech (80% of the damages) and for false arrest and unlawful search and seizure in violation of Fourth Amendment rights (20% of damages). A juror said she took special note and was angered when the jury was shown a video compilation of television news smear stories instigated by the FBI and police and broadcast for weeks following the bombing. It was shown at trial that the FBI and police never found any physical evidence whatsoever tying Bari or Cherney to the bomb.
> 
> Judi Bari - SourceWatch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about all the other incidents that were never brought to court because of lack of evidence. In the UK the eco activists are shown on News programmes causing damage to equipment and using weapons against the police. Nothing fake about them as the people are arrested and tried for their crimes. The same names crop up in many places connected to other left wing activist groups. There is one case in particular that is being touted as an example of left wing complicity in Islamic terrorism, and that is one of the murderers of Lee Rigby speaking at a rally organised by a left wing radical movement. Will post the details later today.
Click to expand...




> What about all the other incidents that were never brought to court* because of lack of evidence.*





Good post.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phony Earth First! flyers and press releases calling for violence during Redwood Summer were traced to PR giant* Hill & Knowlton* by San Francisco Examiner columnist Rob Morse in an article published a month before the bombing. Morse wrote April 29, 1990, that he had received a press kit from H&K on behalf of "Earth First!'s nemesis, Pacific Lumber Co." Morse wrote:
> 
> "The kit included a press release on the Earth First! letterhead, but not written in the usual careful, sweet style of Earth First! It read like a bad Hollywood version of what radicals talk like... At the bottom of this ridiculous flyer was the name of Earth First! leader Darryl Cherney, with his first name misspelled.... Not only are trees being clear-cut, but dirty tricksters are turning them into fake press releases." [1] A copy of an internal Pacific Lumber memo, which was obatined as part of the disocvery process in a lawsuit between Darryl Cherney and the company, included Hill & Knowlton staff on the cc list.
> 
> In 2002, a federal trial jury exonerated Bari and Cherney, finding four FBI agents and three Oakland Police officers liable for a total of $4.4 million damages to Bari's estate and to Cherney. The damages were for violations of First Amendment rights to freedom of speech (80% of the damages) and for false arrest and unlawful search and seizure in violation of Fourth Amendment rights (20% of damages). A juror said she took special note and was angered when the jury was shown a video compilation of television news smear stories instigated by the FBI and police and broadcast for weeks following the bombing. It was shown at trial that the FBI and police never found any physical evidence whatsoever tying Bari or Cherney to the bomb.
> 
> Judi Bari - SourceWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about all the other incidents that were never brought to court because of lack of evidence. In the UK the eco activists are shown on News programmes causing damage to equipment and using weapons against the police. Nothing fake about them as the people are arrested and tried for their crimes. The same names crop up in many places connected to other left wing activist groups. There is one case in particular that is being touted as an example of left wing complicity in Islamic terrorism, and that is one of the murderers of Lee Rigby speaking at a rally organised by a left wing radical movement. Will post the details later today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about all the other incidents that were never brought to court* because of lack of evidence.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good post.
Click to expand...


Just like your fellow Americans that mass murder more in a year than Israel g=has managed in 65 years. Any comments on that state of affairs and why you are not fighti ng to bring that to an end ?


----------



## theliq

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs had sided with the Nazis. Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage
> 
> Then the intolerant savages decided to take it out on the native Jews (who had nothing to do with Israel) just because the animals couldn't handle a non Muslim country, created by and for Jews, on their ancestral homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the Zionists COLLABORATED with the NAZIS or has your selective memory deserted you once again.steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what was the reason for the Zionists to collaborate with the NAZIS, was it by any chance to save as many Jews from death as possible and to migrate them out of harms way. The other nations in Europe did not want to take them in did they, but Jews in Palestine were prepared to support them as much as they could. Nothing to do with Israel at all just humanitarian efforts to secure the lives of as many Jews as they could. But then you would not expect a NAZI JEW HATER to understand such concepts.
> 
> As a British subject I am ashamed at my government's actions towards the Jews before, during and after WW2, just as I am ashamed of my governments actions towards the Jews of today
Click to expand...


Well on this point I fully agree with you,although GB took in Jews it was only a token,the UK and nearly everyone else turned their backs on the Jewish people in their most desperate hour of need...........shameful as it was..... you are right in saying the British establishment(some) still have a low opinion of Jews..and behave thus.....steve I would like to state here that Australia has always taken in people throughout the world and as we are talking about Jewish folk here since the Russian Pograms sic in the 1900's and before.......We have very strong racial vilification Laws to protect minorities be they Jewish,Muslims etc,."Racism is Death".....Say NO TO RACISM ALWAYS


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, that subject has been hashed out a few times here so be a good boy, go Waltz Matilda like a good boy and let the grownups discuss matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the FOULMOUTH ROUDY carry Collaboration and Terrorism Guilt around their necks for life.That's why decent,honest and fair minded people,DETEST HIS SORT.Grown Ups....it's a cheap ,pathetic,one liner Hoss,that I didn't expect from you.steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think you're decent, honest, and fair minded?
> 
> Reefer madness!  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


Anyone who knows me to be a great friend,for a fair and honest settlement for the Palestinians and Jews........I am a Small Axe,You think you are a Big Tree


          BUT I AM READY TO CUT YOU DOWN, READY TO CUT YOU DOWN

               YOU ARE AN ANATHEMA to most Jews and Palestinians.......Take your Banal Spew and abuse others because I am bored by YOUR HATE and RACISM to both Semitic Peoples....Viva Palestine .....Viva Israel.........le Axe


----------



## theliq

MHunterB said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think you're decent, honest, and fair minded?
> 
> Reefer madness!  Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it shows how ignorant you are.......I think I am the only person on here who hopes for  a peaceful Palestine and Israel........You need to take that Silver Spoon Out of Your ASS and Shove it in YOUR MOUTH
> 
> See you around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steve, you shouldn't claim to be my friend and then lie about me like that.  I'm disappointed in you .......
Click to expand...


Well Marg I was talking to Roudy Not YOU.....Apologies if you thought otherwise...anyhow I would never speak to a Lady like you in that disgusting manner.

But Roudy being as he's a LYING SLUT I have no problem..steve


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the FOULMOUTH ROUDY carry Collaboration and Terrorism Guilt around their necks for life.That's why decent,honest and fair minded people,DETEST HIS SORT.Grown Ups....it's a cheap ,pathetic,one liner Hoss,that I didn't expect from you.steve
> 
> 
> 
> You think you're decent, honest, and fair minded?
> 
> Reefer madness!  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who knows me to be a great friend,for a fair and honest settlement for the Palestinians and Jews........I am a Small Axe,You think you are a Big Tree
> 
> 
> BUT I AM READY TO CUT YOU DOWN, READY TO CUT YOU DOWN
> 
> YOU ARE AN ANATHEMA to most Jews and Palestinians.......Take your Banal Spew and abuse others because I am bored by YOUR HATE and RACISM to both Semitic Peoples....Viva Palestine .....Viva Israel.........le Axe
Click to expand...

Wow...an emotional anti Semite. How romantic. 

Tissue?


----------



## Roudy

Sunni Man said:


> Israel will fall within the next couple of decades.   ...
> 
> 
> 1) Our beloved Pres. Obama has started the process of the U.S. pulling it's support away from fascist Israel.
> 
> 2) The future Pres. Hillary Clinton will continue the process over her 8 years in office.
> 
> 3) AIPAC is starting to lose it's clout with the American government.
> 
> 4) High birth rates of Palestinians inside Israel will change the countries demographics and Jews will become a minority.
> 
> 5) BDS will continue to grow world wide and cripple Israel's economy.
> 
> 6) Israel won't be able to sustain having such a large part of it's GDP going to the military.
> 
> 7) The surrounding arab countries will continue to strengthen as Israel grows weaker.
> 
> 8) The old radical zionists will die off and the younger rational Israeli jews will beg for a peace deal with the Palestinians.
> 
> 9) The apartheid Israeli state will be dismantled and a new Greater Palestine will take it's place.
> 
> 10) Former Israeli government officials will be arrested and put on public trial for their crimes against humanity.
> 
> 11) The middle east will finally have peace and security.


----------



## theliq

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whose land would they have been given in Germany? Displaced persons of course. That's how Arabs got their lands. By "displacing" citizens out of their land and taking over. No, it was better for the Jews to go back to *their* lands that was given them millenniums ago and got displaced from. And don't come back with that tired old saw 'it wasn't the Jews land' after they were dispersed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And prior to the Jews arrival in the Holy Land it was "OWNED" by different peoples..The Cannanites,The Moabites,The Assyians ....etc., Hoss your grasp of history is somewhat limited.
> 
> As a footnote,Zionist inspired migration of Jewish people started from the early 1920's some 25 years earlier than you inaccurately stated.
> 
> Not all Jews fled from Palestine during the Roman period,admittedly there were not many and lived harmonisly sic with the Palestinians.
> 
> The real schism started in the late 1920's when the Palestinians realized the hordes of Jewish people would start to out number them.
> 
> At this time and until statehood the Zionists were/are a Terrorist Organisation..steve
> 
> It is an INJUSTICE and INSULT to say that the Palestinians or Jews are in any way like those Cnuts the Nazis and their Leader Hitler.......I suggest most of you should put your brains into gear before opening your mouths.
> 
> Both who are Cousins by the way are extremely good people who get on well.......the problem is THE EXTREMISTS of HATE on both sides,of which Israel has more.I'm the liq,I stand before you with TRUTH and RIGHTS.Viva Palestine,Viva Israel.........FCUK knows what the rest of you sometimes are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as much of the land was actually bought by Jews who paid over the odds for it prior to the refugees arriving from Europe. But it was never owned by the "Palestinians" who migrated from place to place seeking work.
> 
> Try again as International Zionism was around in the late 19c and espoused the formation of a Jewish state in the M.E back then.
> 
> considering the numbers it seems that the camps were about equal in number, and still are to this day.  After 630 C.E the Jews knew no peace in the M.E as the muslims were out to ethnically cleanse them from the area back then. All down to the fact that a Jewish tribe in medina refused to worship the mental defective Mohamed, so he wiped them out. It became entrenched in the muslim faith to kill the Jews.
> 
> I am a Zionist in the true sense of the word, not in your warped anti semitic Jew hating version much espoused by muslims. All Zionists believe is that the Jews have the right to a homeland in their historic territory and the right to defend it from attack.
> 
> The muslims are very much like the NAZIS of 1930'd Germany, so much so that they look up to Hitler as one of their hero's. They are the biggest buyers of his book mien kampf and emulate his third reich as much as possible. There are still brigades of muslims that sport the deaths head and swastika emblems of the third reich.
> 
> Maybe you can show from a reliable source this getting along, and not isolated incidents. When a whole town comes out and beats two Jews to death and then proceeds to gorge themselves on their flesh it shown that the extremists are more widespread than you want the west to know.
Click to expand...


You talk some sense and you talk some shit Phoe.......I'm just working out which is which at the moment. so I'm leaving you in abeyance for the time being.....remember often folk get me wrong but realize I do not hate......I will just get you to wash my non Jewish ,non Mulslim feet when you have to apologise.I like my water fresh and warm.


I am the liq..Ever Living,  Ever Faithful,  Ever Sure...Viva Palestine..Viva Israel........Always Fairly


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the FOULMOUTH ROUDY carry Collaboration and Terrorism Guilt around their necks for life.That's why decent,honest and fair minded people,DETEST HIS SORT.Grown Ups....it's a cheap ,pathetic,one liner Hoss,that I didn't expect from you.steve
> 
> 
> 
> You think you're decent, honest, and fair minded?
> 
> Reefer madness!  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it shows how ignorant you are.......I think I am the only person on here who hopes for  a peaceful Palestine and Israel........You need to take that Silver Spoon Out of Your ASS and Shove it in YOUR MOUTH
> 
> See you around
Click to expand...


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel will fall within the next couple of decades.   ...
> 
> 
> 1) Our beloved Pres. Obama has started the process of the U.S. pulling it's support away from fascist Israel.
> 
> 2) The future Pres. Hillary Clinton will continue the process over her 8 years in office.
> 
> 3) AIPAC is starting to lose it's clout with the American government.
> 
> 4) High birth rates of Palestinians inside Israel will change the countries demographics and Jews will become a minority.
> 
> 5) BDS will continue to grow world wide and cripple Israel's economy.
> 
> 6) Israel won't be able to sustain having such a large part of it's GDP going to the military.
> 
> 7) The surrounding arab countries will continue to strengthen as Israel grows weaker.
> 
> 8) The old radical zionists will die off and the younger rational Israeli jews will beg for a peace deal with the Palestinians.
> 
> 9) The apartheid Israeli state will be dismantled and a new Greater Palestine will take it's place.
> 
> 10) Former Israeli government officials will be arrested and put on public trial for their crimes against humanity.
> 
> 11) The middle east will finally have peace and security.
Click to expand...


You mean MASTICATION


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> And prior to the Jews arrival in the Holy Land it was "OWNED" by different peoples..The Cannanites,The Moabites,The Assyians ....etc., Hoss your grasp of history is somewhat limited.
> 
> As a footnote,Zionist inspired migration of Jewish people started from the early 1920's some 25 years earlier than you inaccurately stated.
> 
> Not all Jews fled from Palestine during the Roman period,admittedly there were not many and lived harmonisly sic with the Palestinians.
> 
> The real schism started in the late 1920's when the Palestinians realized the hordes of Jewish people would start to out number them.
> 
> At this time and until statehood the Zionists were/are a Terrorist Organisation..steve
> 
> It is an INJUSTICE and INSULT to say that the Palestinians or Jews are in any way like those Cnuts the Nazis and their Leader Hitler.......I suggest most of you should put your brains into gear before opening your mouths.
> 
> Both who are Cousins by the way are extremely good people who get on well.......the problem is THE EXTREMISTS of HATE on both sides,of which Israel has more.I'm the liq,I stand before you with TRUTH and RIGHTS.Viva Palestine,Viva Israel.........FCUK knows what the rest of you sometimes are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as much of the land was actually bought by Jews who paid over the odds for it prior to the refugees arriving from Europe. But it was never owned by the "Palestinians" who migrated from place to place seeking work.
> 
> Try again as International Zionism was around in the late 19c and espoused the formation of a Jewish state in the M.E back then.
> 
> considering the numbers it seems that the camps were about equal in number, and still are to this day.  After 630 C.E the Jews knew no peace in the M.E as the muslims were out to ethnically cleanse them from the area back then. All down to the fact that a Jewish tribe in medina refused to worship the mental defective Mohamed, so he wiped them out. It became entrenched in the muslim faith to kill the Jews.
> 
> I am a Zionist in the true sense of the word, not in your warped anti semitic Jew hating version much espoused by muslims. All Zionists believe is that the Jews have the right to a homeland in their historic territory and the right to defend it from attack.
> 
> The muslims are very much like the NAZIS of 1930'd Germany, so much so that they look up to Hitler as one of their hero's. They are the biggest buyers of his book mien kampf and emulate his third reich as much as possible. There are still brigades of muslims that sport the deaths head and swastika emblems of the third reich.
> 
> Maybe you can show from a reliable source this getting along, and not isolated incidents. When a whole town comes out and beats two Jews to death and then proceeds to gorge themselves on their flesh it shown that the extremists are more widespread than you want the west to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talk some sense and you talk some shit Phoe.......I'm just working out which is which at the moment. so I'm leaving you in abeyance for the time being.....remember often folk get me wrong but realize I do not hate......I will just get you to wash my non Jewish ,non Mulslim feet when you have to apologise.I like my water fresh and warm.
> 
> 
> I am the liq..Ever Living,  Ever Faithful,  Ever Sure...Viva Palestine..Viva Israel........Always Fairly
Click to expand...

Dickhead says stupid anti semitic things like "Jews collaborated with the Nazis" and wonders why he gets laughed at.  Ha ha ha


----------



## theliq

roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> you think you're decent, honest, and fair minded?
> 
> Reefer madness!  Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well it shows how ignorant you are.......i think i am the only person on here who hopes for  a peaceful palestine and israel........you need to take that silver spoon out of your ass and shove it in your mouth
> 
> See you around
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


lick it up


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel will fall within the next couple of decades.   ...
> 
> 
> 1) Our beloved Pres. Obama has started the process of the U.S. pulling it's support away from fascist Israel.
> 
> 2) The future Pres. Hillary Clinton will continue the process over her 8 years in office.
> 
> 3) AIPAC is starting to lose it's clout with the American government.
> 
> 4) High birth rates of Palestinians inside Israel will change the countries demographics and Jews will become a minority.
> 
> 5) BDS will continue to grow world wide and cripple Israel's economy.
> 
> 6) Israel won't be able to sustain having such a large part of it's GDP going to the military.
> 
> 7) The surrounding arab countries will continue to strengthen as Israel grows weaker.
> 
> 8) The old radical zionists will die off and the younger rational Israeli jews will beg for a peace deal with the Palestinians.
> 
> 9) The apartheid Israeli state will be dismantled and a new Greater Palestine will take it's place.
> 
> 10) Former Israeli government officials will be arrested and put on public trial for their crimes against humanity.
> 
> 11) The middle east will finally have peace and security.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean MASTICATION
Click to expand...

No I mean masturbation. You anti Semites masturbate to the destruction of Israel on a daily basis.


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as much of the land was actually bought by Jews who paid over the odds for it prior to the refugees arriving from Europe. But it was never owned by the "Palestinians" who migrated from place to place seeking work.
> 
> Try again as International Zionism was around in the late 19c and espoused the formation of a Jewish state in the M.E back then.
> 
> considering the numbers it seems that the camps were about equal in number, and still are to this day.  After 630 C.E the Jews knew no peace in the M.E as the muslims were out to ethnically cleanse them from the area back then. All down to the fact that a Jewish tribe in medina refused to worship the mental defective Mohamed, so he wiped them out. It became entrenched in the muslim faith to kill the Jews.
> 
> I am a Zionist in the true sense of the word, not in your warped anti semitic Jew hating version much espoused by muslims. All Zionists believe is that the Jews have the right to a homeland in their historic territory and the right to defend it from attack.
> 
> The muslims are very much like the NAZIS of 1930'd Germany, so much so that they look up to Hitler as one of their hero's. They are the biggest buyers of his book mien kampf and emulate his third reich as much as possible. There are still brigades of muslims that sport the deaths head and swastika emblems of the third reich.
> 
> Maybe you can show from a reliable source this getting along, and not isolated incidents. When a whole town comes out and beats two Jews to death and then proceeds to gorge themselves on their flesh it shown that the extremists are more widespread than you want the west to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You talk some sense and you talk some shit Phoe.......I'm just working out which is which at the moment. so I'm leaving you in abeyance for the time being.....remember often folk get me wrong but realize I do not hate......I will just get you to wash my non Jewish ,non Mulslim feet when you have to apologise.I like my water fresh and warm.
> 
> 
> I am the liq..Ever Living,  Ever Faithful,  Ever Sure...Viva Palestine..Viva Israel........Always Fairly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dickhead says stupid anti semitic things like "Jews collaborated with the Nazis" and wonders why he gets laughed at.  Ha ha ha
Click to expand...


You are a FOOL


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> You talk some sense and you talk some shit Phoe.......I'm just working out which is which at the moment. so I'm leaving you in abeyance for the time being.....remember often folk get me wrong but realize I do not hate......I will just get you to wash my non Jewish ,non Mulslim feet when you have to apologise.I like my water fresh and warm.
> 
> 
> I am the liq..Ever Living,  Ever Faithful,  Ever Sure...Viva Palestine..Viva Israel........Always Fairly
> 
> 
> 
> Dickhead says stupid anti semitic things like "Jews collaborated with the Nazis" and wonders why he gets laughed at.  Ha ha ha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a FOOL
Click to expand...

Go put some sand in your crotch, it will make the crabs feel at home.


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dickhead says stupid anti semitic things like "Jews collaborated with the Nazis" and wonders why he gets laughed at.  Ha ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a FOOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go put some sand in your crotch, it will make the crabs feel at home.
Click to expand...


FOOL


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean MASTICATION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I mean masturbation. You anti Semites masturbate to the destruction of Israel on a daily basis.
Click to expand...


Trouble is I'm AMBIDEXTROUS...shows how small you are,I thought that there was something unmanly and Mad about you......"It takes Two Hands to Handle a Whopper" Pity the SmallRoudy now we know the truth.....I THOUGHT IS WAS JUST YOUR MIND.

I'm just toooooooooooooo smart for a small DICKHEAD like you Roudy GO HANG A BRICK FROM YOUR DICK...DICK...Don't you just LOVE ROUDIES TOILET HUMOUR....NOT


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the FOULMOUTH ROUDY carry Collaboration and Terrorism Guilt around their necks for life.That's why decent,honest and fair minded people,DETEST HIS SORT.Grown Ups....it's a cheap ,pathetic,one liner Hoss,that I didn't expect from you.steve
> 
> 
> 
> You think you're decent, honest, and fair minded?
> 
> Reefer madness!  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who knows me to be a great friend,for a fair and honest settlement for the Palestinians and Jews........I am a Small Axe,You think you are a Big Tree
> 
> 
> BUT I AM READY TO CUT YOU DOWN, READY TO CUT YOU DOWN
> 
> YOU ARE AN ANATHEMA to most Jews and Palestinians.......Take your Banal Spew and abuse others because I am bored by YOUR HATE and RACISM to both Semitic Peoples....Viva Palestine .....Viva Israel.........le Axe
Click to expand...





 First you need to define exactly what you mean by Fair and honest settlement. Seen far to many of these that are just extensions of the pre conditions and arab league peace proposals.


----------



## Roudy

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think you're decent, honest, and fair minded?
> 
> Reefer madness!  Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who knows me to be a great friend,for a fair and honest settlement for the Palestinians and Jews........I am a Small Axe,You think you are a Big Tree
> 
> 
> BUT I AM READY TO CUT YOU DOWN, READY TO CUT YOU DOWN
> 
> YOU ARE AN ANATHEMA to most Jews and Palestinians.......Take your Banal Spew and abuse others because I am bored by YOUR HATE and RACISM to both Semitic Peoples....Viva Palestine .....Viva Israel.........le Axe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First you need to define exactly what you mean by Fair and honest settlement. Seen far to many of these that are just extensions of the pre conditions and arab league peace proposals.
Click to expand...

The anti Semitic nitwit wants to see Israel agree to terms that will effectively end it's existence.  It's their idea of "peace".  Never gonna happen.


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean MASTICATION
> 
> 
> 
> No I mean masturbation. You anti Semites masturbate to the destruction of Israel on a daily basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trouble is I'm AMBIDEXTROUS...shows how small you are,I thought that there was something unmanly and Mad about you......"It takes Two Hands to Handle a Whopper" Pity the SmallRoudy now we know the truth.....I THOUGHT IS WAS JUST YOUR MIND.
> 
> I'm just toooooooooooooo smart for a small DICKHEAD like you Roudy GO HANG A BRICK FROM YOUR DICK...DICK...Don't you just LOVE ROUDIES TOILET HUMOUR....NOT
Click to expand...

Nah I think that picture pretty much encapsulates you.


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a FOOL
> 
> 
> 
> Go put some sand in your crotch, it will make the crabs feel at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FOOL
Click to expand...

I'm gonna get you a condom. That way you can have protection when you go fuck yourself.


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who knows me to be a great friend,for a fair and honest settlement for the Palestinians and Jews........I am a Small Axe,You think you are a Big Tree
> 
> 
> BUT I AM READY TO CUT YOU DOWN, READY TO CUT YOU DOWN
> 
> YOU ARE AN ANATHEMA to most Jews and Palestinians.......Take your Banal Spew and abuse others because I am bored by YOUR HATE and RACISM to both Semitic Peoples....Viva Palestine .....Viva Israel.........le Axe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First you need to define exactly what you mean by Fair and honest settlement. Seen far to many of these that are just extensions of the pre conditions and arab league peace proposals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The anti Semitic nitwit wants to see Israel agree to terms that will effectively end it's existence.  It's their idea of "peace".  Never gonna happen.
Click to expand...


I NEVER SAID THAT.....and I totally disagree with your summation TOTALLY.

But it's nice to see you still have a few lemmings like Rat and Caroline still crawling up your Sorry ASS


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> First you need to define exactly what you mean by Fair and honest settlement. Seen far to many of these that are just extensions of the pre conditions and arab league peace proposals.
> 
> 
> 
> The anti Semitic nitwit wants to see Israel agree to terms that will effectively end it's existence.  It's their idea of "peace".  Never gonna happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I NEVER SAID THAT.....and I totally disagree with your summation TOTALLY.
> 
> But it's nice to see you still have a few lemmings like Rat and Caroline still crawling up your Sorry ASS
Click to expand...

Sure you did dipshit.  You claimed the Jews collaboration with the Nazis, terrrorist ass-licker.

I don't know what makes you so stupid, but it really works.  You're just mad cause your Tampon's in too far.


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go put some sand in your crotch, it will make the crabs feel at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna get you a condom. That way you can have protection when you go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


Sorry that I can't do that,Roudy.......as I'm, unlike you,not inclined that way......but If I was you could not find a condom big enough I'm afraid.......I have them Bespoke.

What does it FEEL LIKE HAVING PUBIC LICE Roudy....Let Us Know.


Viva Palestine......Viva Israel


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOOL
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna get you a condom. That way you can have protection when you go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry that I can't do that,Roudy.......as I'm, unlike you,not inclined that way......but If I was you could not find a condom big enough I'm afraid.......I have them Bespoke.
> 
> What does it FEEL LIKE HAVING PUBIC LICE Roudy....Let Us Know.
> 
> 
> Viva Palestine......Viva Israel
Click to expand...

Have you considered suing your brains for non-support?


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The anti Semitic nitwit wants to see Israel agree to terms that will effectively end it's existence.  It's their idea of "peace".  Never gonna happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I NEVER SAID THAT.....and I totally disagree with your summation TOTALLY.
> 
> But it's nice to see you still have a few lemmings like Rat and Caroline still crawling up your Sorry ASS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you did dipshit.  You claimed the Jews collaboration with the Nazis, terrrorist ass-licker.
> 
> I don't know what makes you so stupid, but it really works.  You're just mad cause your Tampon's in too far.
Click to expand...


Well if you had bothered to READ my past posts,you would know that I have said many people collaborated with Hitler and the Nazis,Catholics,Palestinians(albeit a deposed leader) Croats etc,.But ONLY THE ZIONIST HELPED THE NAZIS MURDER THEIR OWN PEOPLE,both Directly and Indirectly.


Incidentally Women don't tend to use Tampons these days but various types of pads....as they are more efficient at stemming blood flows.......inserting at tampon is not so hygenic sic.

Maybe you are comparing a Tampon to measure your Dick.....either way....not only are you an Incredible Witness but one hellava F.U.S. of a B

see ya around  ......   NOT


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna get you a condom. That way you can have protection when you go fuck yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that I can't do that,Roudy.......as I'm, unlike you,not inclined that way......but If I was you could not find a condom big enough I'm afraid.......I have them Bespoke.
> 
> What does it FEEL LIKE HAVING PUBIC LICE Roudy....Let Us Know.
> 
> 
> Viva Palestine......Viva Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you considered suing your brains for non-support?
Click to expand...


I know deep down Roudy you are in the process of a melt down..........You cannot beat me because my posts to you recently are a mere reflection of what you have become.....Horrible ain't it...but you deserve no better and no respect


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I NEVER SAID THAT.....and I totally disagree with your summation TOTALLY.
> 
> But it's nice to see you still have a few lemmings like Rat and Caroline still crawling up your Sorry ASS
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you did dipshit.  You claimed the Jews collaboration with the Nazis, terrrorist ass-licker.
> 
> I don't know what makes you so stupid, but it really works.  You're just mad cause your Tampon's in too far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if you had bothered to READ my past posts,you would know that I have said many people collaborated with Hitler and the Nazis,Catholics,Palestinians(albeit a deposed leader) Croats etc,.But ONLY THE ZIONIST HELPED THE NAZIS MURDER THEIR OWN PEOPLE,both Directly and Indirectly.
> 
> 
> Incidentally Women don't tend to use Tampons these days but various types of pads....as they are more efficient at stemming blood flows.......inserting at tampon is not so hygenic sic.
> 
> Maybe you are comparing a Tampon to measure your Dick.....either way....not only are you an Incredible Witness but one hellava F.U.S. of a B
> 
> see ya around  ......   NOT
Click to expand...

Yeah, keep repeating anti semetic canards like "Zionists helped Nazis murder their own people" and then you wonder why you're considered a fucking douchbag?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you did dipshit.  You claimed the Jews collaboration with the Nazis, terrrorist ass-licker.
> 
> I don't know what makes you so stupid, but it really works.  You're just mad cause your Tampon's in too far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you had bothered to READ my past posts,you would know that I have said many people collaborated with Hitler and the Nazis,Catholics,Palestinians(albeit a deposed leader) Croats etc,.But ONLY THE ZIONIST HELPED THE NAZIS MURDER THEIR OWN PEOPLE,both Directly and Indirectly.
> 
> 
> Incidentally Women don't tend to use Tampons these days but various types of pads....as they are more efficient at stemming blood flows.......inserting at tampon is not so hygenic sic.
> 
> Maybe you are comparing a Tampon to measure your Dick.....either way....not only are you an Incredible Witness but one hellava F.U.S. of a B
> 
> see ya around  ......   NOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, keep repeating anti semetic canards like "Zionists helped Nazis murder their own people" and then you wonder why you're considered a fucking douchbag?  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


Why do you find the Truth so hard to stomach........Read about this subject written by Jewish Scholars.....Zionists like you moreover told your children that there were no Palestinians or anyone else living in Palestine prior to 1948.

The world know all about you,that's why more countries in the UN Support Palestine than they do Israel...........and they know what you Zionists have done to the Palestinians and Good,Innocent Jews.

But stand behind your Bullshit Zionist Mantra......No one listens to you anymore........you cried Wolf too often,I'm afraid.


----------



## toastman

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I NEVER SAID THAT.....and I totally disagree with your summation TOTALLY.
> 
> But it's nice to see you still have a few lemmings like Rat and Caroline still crawling up your Sorry ASS
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you did dipshit.  You claimed the Jews collaboration with the Nazis, terrrorist ass-licker.
> 
> I don't know what makes you so stupid, but it really works.  You're just mad cause your Tampon's in too far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if you had bothered to READ my past posts,you would know that I have said many people collaborated with Hitler and the Nazis,Catholics,Palestinians(albeit a deposed leader) Croats etc,.But ONLY THE ZIONIST HELPED THE NAZIS MURDER THEIR OWN PEOPLE,both Directly and Indirectly.
> 
> 
> Incidentally Women don't tend to use Tampons these days but various types of pads....as they are more efficient at stemming blood flows.......inserting at tampon is not so hygenic sic.
> 
> Maybe you are comparing a Tampon to measure your Dick.....either way....not only are you an Incredible Witness but one hellava F.U.S. of a B
> 
> see ya around  ......   NOT
Click to expand...


*But ONLY THE ZIONIST HELPED THE NAZIS MURDER THEIR OWN PEOPLE,both Directly and Indirectly.*


How pathetic that you would believe such a thing.


----------



## Indeependent

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you had bothered to READ my past posts,you would know that I have said many people collaborated with Hitler and the Nazis,Catholics,Palestinians(albeit a deposed leader) Croats etc,.But ONLY THE ZIONIST HELPED THE NAZIS MURDER THEIR OWN PEOPLE,both Directly and Indirectly.
> 
> 
> Incidentally Women don't tend to use Tampons these days but various types of pads....as they are more efficient at stemming blood flows.......inserting at tampon is not so hygenic sic.
> 
> Maybe you are comparing a Tampon to measure your Dick.....either way....not only are you an Incredible Witness but one hellava F.U.S. of a B
> 
> see ya around  ......   NOT
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, keep repeating anti semetic canards like "Zionists helped Nazis murder their own people" and then you wonder why you're considered a fucking douchbag?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you find the Truth so hard to stomach........Read about this subject written by Jewish Scholars.....Zionists like you moreover told your children that there were no Palestinians or anyone else living in Palestine prior to 1948.
> 
> The world know all about you,that's why more countries in the UN Support Palestine than they do Israel...........and they know what you Zionists have done to the Palestinians and Good,Innocent Jews.
> 
> But stand behind your Bullshit Zionist Mantra......No one listens to you anymore........you cried Wolf to often,I'm afraid.
Click to expand...


Can you list (not link) one or more sites or actual names of authors or books?


----------



## theliq

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, keep repeating anti semetic canards like "Zionists helped Nazis murder their own people" and then you wonder why you're considered a fucking douchbag?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you find the Truth so hard to stomach........Read about this subject written by Jewish Scholars.....Zionists like you moreover told your children that there were no Palestinians or anyone else living in Palestine prior to 1948.
> 
> The world know all about you,that's why more countries in the UN Support Palestine than they do Israel...........and they know what you Zionists have done to the Palestinians and Good,Innocent Jews.
> 
> But stand behind your Bullshit Zionist Mantra......No one listens to you anymore........you cried Wolf to often,I'm afraid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you list (not link) one or more sites or actual names of authors or books?
Click to expand...


I will when I have time Indie..steven but me thinks you are capable yourself


----------



## theliq

toastman said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you did dipshit.  You claimed the Jews collaboration with the Nazis, terrrorist ass-licker.
> 
> I don't know what makes you so stupid, but it really works.  You're just mad cause your Tampon's in too far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you had bothered to READ my past posts,you would know that I have said many people collaborated with Hitler and the Nazis,Catholics,Palestinians(albeit a deposed leader) Croats etc,.But ONLY THE ZIONIST HELPED THE NAZIS MURDER THEIR OWN PEOPLE,both Directly and Indirectly.
> 
> 
> Incidentally Women don't tend to use Tampons these days but various types of pads....as they are more efficient at stemming blood flows.......inserting at tampon is not so hygenic sic.
> 
> Maybe you are comparing a Tampon to measure your Dick.....either way....not only are you an Incredible Witness but one hellava F.U.S. of a B
> 
> see ya around  ......   NOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *But ONLY THE ZIONIST HELPED THE NAZIS MURDER THEIR OWN PEOPLE,both Directly and Indirectly.*
> 
> 
> How pathetic that you would believe such a thing.
Click to expand...


And it's more Pathetic as a Jew that you know only a selective part of your history........You should be ASHAMED and SHAMED

Only I stand up for Jews and Palestinians............but NOT THE WOLVES


----------



## toastman

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you had bothered to READ my past posts,you would know that I have said many people collaborated with Hitler and the Nazis,Catholics,Palestinians(albeit a deposed leader) Croats etc,.But ONLY THE ZIONIST HELPED THE NAZIS MURDER THEIR OWN PEOPLE,both Directly and Indirectly.
> 
> 
> Incidentally Women don't tend to use Tampons these days but various types of pads....as they are more efficient at stemming blood flows.......inserting at tampon is not so hygenic sic.
> 
> Maybe you are comparing a Tampon to measure your Dick.....either way....not only are you an Incredible Witness but one hellava F.U.S. of a B
> 
> see ya around  ......   NOT
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, keep repeating anti semetic canards like "Zionists helped Nazis murder their own people" and then you wonder why you're considered a fucking douchbag?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you find the Truth so hard to stomach........Read about this subject written by Jewish Scholars.....Zionists like you moreover told your children that there were no Palestinians or anyone else living in Palestine prior to 1948.
> 
> The world know all about you,that's why more countries in the UN Support Palestine than they do Israel...........and they know what you Zionists have done to the Palestinians and Good,Innocent Jews.
> 
> But stand behind your Bullshit Zionist Mantra......No one listens to you anymore........you cried Wolf too often,I'm afraid.
Click to expand...


Who cares what some Zionists said ? Some Arabs say that Jews are pigs and apes. There are rotten apples in every group/ethnicity/religion/nationality.

The problem is that over the last several decades, Jew haters/Anti - Zionists have completely distorted the meaning of the word Zionist/Zionism and feeble minded people like you Steve have gobbled it up as fast as Sherri gobbles up a Maan news article about Israel. 
Luckily there are people who understand that the meaning of a term cannot be manipulated and distorted the way certain people want it to be.

Steve, what is the definition of Zionism?


----------



## toastman

theliq said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you had bothered to READ my past posts,you would know that I have said many people collaborated with Hitler and the Nazis,Catholics,Palestinians(albeit a deposed leader) Croats etc,.But ONLY THE ZIONIST HELPED THE NAZIS MURDER THEIR OWN PEOPLE,both Directly and Indirectly.
> 
> 
> Incidentally Women don't tend to use Tampons these days but various types of pads....as they are more efficient at stemming blood flows.......inserting at tampon is not so hygenic sic.
> 
> Maybe you are comparing a Tampon to measure your Dick.....either way....not only are you an Incredible Witness but one hellava F.U.S. of a B
> 
> see ya around  ......   NOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But ONLY THE ZIONIST HELPED THE NAZIS MURDER THEIR OWN PEOPLE,both Directly and Indirectly.*
> 
> 
> How pathetic that you would believe such a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it's more Pathetic as a Jew that you know only a selective part of your history........You should be ASHAMED and SHAMED
Click to expand...


I have read plenty of documents about the Holocaust and learned about it in school. There are plenty of stories about Jewish people in high positions making deals with Nazis in order to save more Jewish lives, even though it meant the killing of a lesser amount of Jews.
Imagine being put in a situation like that. 
The way you make it sound was that Zionists wanted Jews to die. Trust me, I have read that garbage propaganda. There is an incredible amount of disinformation about the Holocaust on the internet.


----------



## Indeependent

theliq said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you had bothered to READ my past posts,you would know that I have said many people collaborated with Hitler and the Nazis,Catholics,Palestinians(albeit a deposed leader) Croats etc,.But ONLY THE ZIONIST HELPED THE NAZIS MURDER THEIR OWN PEOPLE,both Directly and Indirectly.
> 
> 
> Incidentally Women don't tend to use Tampons these days but various types of pads....as they are more efficient at stemming blood flows.......inserting at tampon is not so hygenic sic.
> 
> Maybe you are comparing a Tampon to measure your Dick.....either way....not only are you an Incredible Witness but one hellava F.U.S. of a B
> 
> see ya around  ......   NOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But ONLY THE ZIONIST HELPED THE NAZIS MURDER THEIR OWN PEOPLE,both Directly and Indirectly.*
> 
> 
> How pathetic that you would believe such a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it's more Pathetic as a Jew that you know only a selective part of your history........You should be ASHAMED and SHAMED
> 
> Only I stand up for Jews and Palestinians............but NOT THE WOLVES
Click to expand...


Googled and came up with a few well known Jew hating sites.
WWII Nazi-Zionist Collaboration
Denying Nazi-Zionist Collusion » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
Yeah, I heard about Rense about 5 years ago.

Nothing more objective?


----------



## toastman

theliq said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you had bothered to READ my past posts,you would know that I have said many people collaborated with Hitler and the Nazis,Catholics,Palestinians(albeit a deposed leader) Croats etc,.But ONLY THE ZIONIST HELPED THE NAZIS MURDER THEIR OWN PEOPLE,both Directly and Indirectly.
> 
> 
> Incidentally Women don't tend to use Tampons these days but various types of pads....as they are more efficient at stemming blood flows.......inserting at tampon is not so hygenic sic.
> 
> Maybe you are comparing a Tampon to measure your Dick.....either way....not only are you an Incredible Witness but one hellava F.U.S. of a B
> 
> see ya around  ......   NOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But ONLY THE ZIONIST HELPED THE NAZIS MURDER THEIR OWN PEOPLE,both Directly and Indirectly.*
> 
> 
> How pathetic that you would believe such a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it's more Pathetic as a Jew that you know only a selective part of your history........You should be ASHAMED and SHAMED
> 
> *Only I stand up for Jews and Palestinians............but NOT THE WOLVES*
Click to expand...


Ya ya ya ,  you keep saying that to make it seem like you're a good guy. You're just as hateful as the rest of the scumbags on this forum (Sunni, Sherri , Cajun (Mr. Seattle). 

You keep saying Viva Israel and Viva Palestina. Guess what, The land of Israel is based on Zionism.


----------



## theliq

toastman said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, keep repeating anti semetic canards like "Zionists helped Nazis murder their own people" and then you wonder why you're considered a fucking douchbag?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you find the Truth so hard to stomach........Read about this subject written by Jewish Scholars.....Zionists like you moreover told your children that there were no Palestinians or anyone else living in Palestine prior to 1948.
> 
> The world know all about you,that's why more countries in the UN Support Palestine than they do Israel...........and they know what you Zionists have done to the Palestinians and Good,Innocent Jews.
> 
> But stand behind your Bullshit Zionist Mantra......No one listens to you anymore........you cried Wolf too often,I'm afraid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares what some Zionists said ? Some Arabs say that Jews are pigs and apes. There are rotten apples in every group/ethnicity/religion/nationality.
> 
> The problem is that over the last several decades, Jew haters/Anti - Zionists have completely distorted the meaning of the word Zionist/Zionism and feeble minded people like you Steve have gobbled it up as fast as Sherri gobbles up a Maan news article about Israel.
> Luckily there are people who understand that the meaning of a term cannot be manipulated and distorted the way certain people want it to be.
> 
> Steve, what is the definition of Zionism?
Click to expand...


Toastie Thanks for such a Great Question.....I will answer when I have time regarding this complex organization.........from all sides.

I must go now as I have a meeting.....of which I am 10 mins late....such is the addiction of USMB...speak to you soon..steve


----------



## toastman

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *But ONLY THE ZIONIST HELPED THE NAZIS MURDER THEIR OWN PEOPLE,both Directly and Indirectly.*
> 
> 
> How pathetic that you would believe such a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's more Pathetic as a Jew that you know only a selective part of your history........You should be ASHAMED and SHAMED
> 
> Only I stand up for Jews and Palestinians............but NOT THE WOLVES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Googled and came up with a few well known Jew hating sites.
> WWII Nazi-Zionist Collaboration
> Denying Nazi-Zionist Collusion » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> Yeah, I heard about Rense about 5 years ago.
> 
> Nothing more objective?
Click to expand...


Same here.


----------



## Indeependent

toastman said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's more Pathetic as a Jew that you know only a selective part of your history........You should be ASHAMED and SHAMED
> 
> Only I stand up for Jews and Palestinians............but NOT THE WOLVES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Googled and came up with a few well known Jew hating sites.
> WWII Nazi-Zionist Collaboration
> Denying Nazi-Zionist Collusion » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> Yeah, I heard about Rense about 5 years ago.
> 
> Nothing more objective?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here.
Click to expand...


These are the results of a google search on your phrase.
Let us know when you get back from your Rense Meeting.

What a Nazi!


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you had bothered to READ my past posts,you would know that I have said many people collaborated with Hitler and the Nazis,Catholics,Palestinians(albeit a deposed leader) Croats etc,.But ONLY THE ZIONIST HELPED THE NAZIS MURDER THEIR OWN PEOPLE,both Directly and Indirectly.
> 
> 
> Incidentally Women don't tend to use Tampons these days but various types of pads....as they are more efficient at stemming blood flows.......inserting at tampon is not so hygenic sic.
> 
> Maybe you are comparing a Tampon to measure your Dick.....either way....not only are you an Incredible Witness but one hellava F.U.S. of a B
> 
> see ya around  ......   NOT
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, keep repeating anti semetic canards like "Zionists helped Nazis murder their own people" and then you wonder why you're considered a fucking douchbag?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you find the Truth so hard to stomach........Read about this subject written by Jewish Scholars.....Zionists like you moreover told your children that there were no Palestinians or anyone else living in Palestine prior to 1948.
> 
> The world know all about you,that's why more countries in the UN Support Palestine than they do Israel...........and they know what you Zionists have done to the Palestinians and Good,Innocent Jews.
> 
> But stand behind your Bullshit Zionist Mantra......No one listens to you anymore........you cried Wolf too often,I'm afraid.
Click to expand...

Can somebody help translate this donkey utterance to one of the known human languages?


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you did dipshit.  You claimed the Jews collaboration with the Nazis, terrrorist ass-licker.
> 
> I don't know what makes you so stupid, but it really works.  You're just mad cause your Tampon's in too far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you had bothered to READ my past posts,you would know that I have said many people collaborated with Hitler and the Nazis,Catholics,Palestinians(albeit a deposed leader) Croats etc,.But ONLY THE ZIONIST HELPED THE NAZIS MURDER THEIR OWN PEOPLE,both Directly and Indirectly.
> 
> 
> Incidentally Women don't tend to use Tampons these days but various types of pads....as they are more efficient at stemming blood flows.......inserting at tampon is not so hygenic sic.
> 
> Maybe you are comparing a Tampon to measure your Dick.....either way....not only are you an Incredible Witness but one hellava F.U.S. of a B
> 
> see ya around  ......   NOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *But ONLY THE ZIONIST HELPED THE NAZIS MURDER THEIR OWN PEOPLE,both Directly and Indirectly.*
> 
> 
> How pathetic that you would believe such a thing.
Click to expand...

They all seem to exhibit the same mental illnesses don't they?


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you had bothered to READ my past posts,you would know that I have said many people collaborated with Hitler and the Nazis,Catholics,Palestinians(albeit a deposed leader) Croats etc,.But ONLY THE ZIONIST HELPED THE NAZIS MURDER THEIR OWN PEOPLE,both Directly and Indirectly.
> 
> 
> Incidentally Women don't tend to use Tampons these days but various types of pads....as they are more efficient at stemming blood flows.......inserting at tampon is not so hygenic sic.
> 
> Maybe you are comparing a Tampon to measure your Dick.....either way....not only are you an Incredible Witness but one hellava F.U.S. of a B
> 
> see ya around  ......   NOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But ONLY THE ZIONIST HELPED THE NAZIS MURDER THEIR OWN PEOPLE,both Directly and Indirectly.*
> 
> 
> How pathetic that you would believe such a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it's more Pathetic as a Jew that you know only a selective part of your history........You should be ASHAMED and SHAMED
> 
> Only I stand up for Jews and Palestinians............but NOT THE WOLVES
Click to expand...

Quit yer whining, terrorist ass licker.  LOL


----------



## Roudy

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *But ONLY THE ZIONIST HELPED THE NAZIS MURDER THEIR OWN PEOPLE,both Directly and Indirectly.*
> 
> 
> How pathetic that you would believe such a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's more Pathetic as a Jew that you know only a selective part of your history........You should be ASHAMED and SHAMED
> 
> Only I stand up for Jews and Palestinians............but NOT THE WOLVES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Googled and came up with a few well known Jew hating sites.
> WWII Nazi-Zionist Collaboration
> Denying Nazi-Zionist Collusion » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names
> Yeah, I heard about Rense about 5 years ago.
> 
> Nothing more objective?
Click to expand...

Gee, don't tell me...he repeats all the old moldy anti semetic canards?  Wot a surprise dat is!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## theliq

toastman said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *But ONLY THE ZIONIST HELPED THE NAZIS MURDER THEIR OWN PEOPLE,both Directly and Indirectly.*
> 
> 
> How pathetic that you would believe such a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's more Pathetic as a Jew that you know only a selective part of your history........You should be ASHAMED and SHAMED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have read plenty of documents about the Holocaust and learned about it in school. There are plenty of stories about Jewish people in high positions making deals with Nazis in order to save more Jewish lives, even though it meant the killing of a lesser amount of Jews.
> Imagine being put in a situation like that.
> The way you make it sound was that Zionists wanted Jews to die. Trust me, I have read that garbage propaganda. There is an incredible amount of disinformation about the Holocaust on the internet.
Click to expand...


6 Million DID and what 30,000 SAVED......????? Fcuking BAD DEAL so what's Garbage

Zionist knew exactly what they were doing....Zionist have tried to melled themselves as Judeaism and Zionism as the same thing.....They ARE NOT.....Zionists are part of A TERRORIST ORGANIZATION get your facts right

Viva Israel...Viva Palestine BUT NO TERRORISTS


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's more Pathetic as a Jew that you know only a selective part of your history........You should be ASHAMED and SHAMED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read plenty of documents about the Holocaust and learned about it in school. There are plenty of stories about Jewish people in high positions making deals with Nazis in order to save more Jewish lives, even though it meant the killing of a lesser amount of Jews.
> Imagine being put in a situation like that.
> The way you make it sound was that Zionists wanted Jews to die. Trust me, I have read that garbage propaganda. There is an incredible amount of disinformation about the Holocaust on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 6 Million DID and what 30,000 SAVED......????? Fcuking BAD DEAL so what's Garbage
> 
> Zionist knew exactly what they were doing....Zionist have tried to melled themselves as Judeaism and Zionism as the same thing.....They ARE NOT.....Zionists are part of A TERRORIST ORGANIZATION get your facts right
> 
> Viva Israel...Viva Palestine BUT NO TERRORISTS
Click to expand...

Anyone who told you to be yourself couldn't have given you worse advice.


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read plenty of documents about the Holocaust and learned about it in school. There are plenty of stories about Jewish people in high positions making deals with Nazis in order to save more Jewish lives, even though it meant the killing of a lesser amount of Jews.
> Imagine being put in a situation like that.
> The way you make it sound was that Zionists wanted Jews to die. Trust me, I have read that garbage propaganda. There is an incredible amount of disinformation about the Holocaust on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 Million DID and what 30,000 SAVED......????? Fcuking BAD DEAL so what's Garbage
> 
> Zionist knew exactly what they were doing....Zionist have tried to melled themselves as Judeaism and Zionism as the same thing.....They ARE NOT.....Zionists are part of A TERRORIST ORGANIZATION get your facts right
> 
> Viva Israel...Viva Palestine BUT NO TERRORISTS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who told you to be yourself couldn't have given you worse advice.
Click to expand...


BUGGER OFF Roudy,YOU ARE PAST YOUR USE BY DATE,We came and saw YOU,and we just LAUGHED..........Terrorist but that was a joke because You couldn't even Kick the SKIN OFF A RICE PUDDING.:The Small Axe


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, keep repeating anti semetic canards like "Zionists helped Nazis murder their own people" and then you wonder why you're considered a fucking douchbag?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you find the Truth so hard to stomach........Read about this subject written by Jewish Scholars.....Zionists like you moreover told your children that there were no Palestinians or anyone else living in Palestine prior to 1948.
> 
> The world know all about you,that's why more countries in the UN Support Palestine than they do Israel...........and they know what you Zionists have done to the Palestinians and Good,Innocent Jews.
> 
> But stand behind your Bullshit Zionist Mantra......No one listens to you anymore........you cried Wolf too often,I'm afraid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can somebody help translate this donkey utterance to one of the known human languages?
Click to expand...


Licky's post are the only "language" that ever managed to defeat Babelfish *AND* Google Translate.

True story! 



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 Million DID and what 30,000 SAVED......????? Fcuking BAD DEAL so what's Garbage
> 
> Zionist knew exactly what they were doing....Zionist have tried to melled themselves as Judeaism and Zionism as the same thing.....They ARE NOT.....Zionists are part of A TERRORIST ORGANIZATION get your facts right
> 
> Viva Israel...Viva Palestine BUT NO TERRORISTS
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who told you to be yourself couldn't have given you worse advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BUGGER OFF Roudy,YOU ARE PAST YOUR USE BY DATE,We came and saw YOU,and we just LAUGHED..........Terrorist but that was a joke because You couldn't even Kick the SKIN OFF A RICE PUDDING.:The Small Axe
Click to expand...

Veni, Vici, Peditum.


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who told you to be yourself couldn't have given you worse advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUGGER OFF Roudy,YOU ARE PAST YOUR USE BY DATE,We came and saw YOU,and we just LAUGHED..........Terrorist but that was a joke because You couldn't even Kick the SKIN OFF A RICE PUDDING.:The Small Axe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Veni, Vici, Peditum.
Click to expand...


Soon Forward.....Viva Palestine and Israel


TERRORIST EVENTUALLY DIE,but the Nations of Palestine and Israel will continue I'm theliq and I never take Terrorist Wolves alive.

Say NO TO TERRORISM


----------



## toastman

theliq said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's more Pathetic as a Jew that you know only a selective part of your history........You should be ASHAMED and SHAMED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read plenty of documents about the Holocaust and learned about it in school. There are plenty of stories about Jewish people in high positions making deals with Nazis in order to save more Jewish lives, even though it meant the killing of a lesser amount of Jews.
> Imagine being put in a situation like that.
> The way you make it sound was that Zionists wanted Jews to die. Trust me, I have read that garbage propaganda. There is an incredible amount of disinformation about the Holocaust on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 6 Million DID and what 30,000 SAVED......????? Fcuking BAD DEAL so what's Garbage
> 
> Zionist knew exactly what they were doing....Zionist have tried to melled themselves as Judeaism and Zionism as the same thing.....They ARE NOT.....Zionists are part of A TERRORIST ORGANIZATION get your facts right
> 
> Viva Israel...Viva Palestine BUT NO TERRORISTS
Click to expand...


Huh???  What do Zionists have to do with the millions getting murdered?? Where did you get this 30 000 from ? Who ere these Zionists?


----------



## Sally

toastman said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read plenty of documents about the Holocaust and learned about it in school. There are plenty of stories about Jewish people in high positions making deals with Nazis in order to save more Jewish lives, even though it meant the killing of a lesser amount of Jews.
> Imagine being put in a situation like that.
> The way you make it sound was that Zionists wanted Jews to die. Trust me, I have read that garbage propaganda. There is an incredible amount of disinformation about the Holocaust on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 Million DID and what 30,000 SAVED......????? Fcuking BAD DEAL so what's Garbage
> 
> Zionist knew exactly what they were doing....Zionist have tried to melled themselves as Judeaism and Zionism as the same thing.....They ARE NOT.....Zionists are part of A TERRORIST ORGANIZATION get your facts right
> 
> Viva Israel...Viva Palestine BUT NO TERRORISTS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh???  What do Zionists have to do with the millions getting murdered?? Where did you get this 30 000 from ? Who ere these Zionists?
Click to expand...



Toastman, all the crackpots have read the hate sites about the book The Transfer.  Do you actually think they would know about this book any other way?  Underneath it all, they wish that some Jews didn't trade pieces of equipment to the Nazis in order to save other Jews.  They no doubt wish that those Jews saved would have gone instead into the concentration camps to be killed.  Meanwhile, the author of The Transfer wants the crackpots to put aside that book and concentrate on this.

C-SPAN | Book Discussion on [The Farhud: Roots of the Arab-Nazi Alliance During the Holocaust]


----------



## Hossfly

Sally said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 Million DID and what 30,000 SAVED......????? Fcuking BAD DEAL so what's Garbage
> 
> Zionist knew exactly what they were doing....Zionist have tried to melled themselves as Judeaism and Zionism as the same thing.....They ARE NOT.....Zionists are part of A TERRORIST ORGANIZATION get your facts right
> 
> Viva Israel...Viva Palestine BUT NO TERRORISTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh???  What do Zionists have to do with the millions getting murdered?? Where did you get this 30 000 from ? Who ere these Zionists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Toastman, all the crackpots have read the hate sites about the book The Transfer.  Do you actually think they would know about this book any other way?  Underneath it all, they wish that some Jews didn't trade pieces of equipment to the Nazis in order to save other Jews.  They no doubt wish that those Jews saved would have gone instead into the concentration camps to be killed.  Meanwhile, the author of The Transfer wants the crackpots to put aside that book and concentrate on this.
> 
> C-SPAN | Book Discussion on [The Farhud: Roots of the Arab-Nazi Alliance During the Holocaust]
Click to expand...

Can't get much more official than C-Span.


----------



## Billo_Really

toastman said:


> Huh???  What do Zionists have to do with the millions getting murdered??


Their actions are shitting on their memory.


----------



## jillian

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh???  What do Zionists have to do with the millions getting murdered??
> 
> 
> 
> Their actions are shitting on their memory.
Click to expand...


you seem to have zero knowledge of history.

good luck with that.


----------



## Billo_Really

jillian said:


> you seem to have zero knowledge of history.
> 
> good luck with that.


Why do you say that?


----------



## toastman

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh???  What do Zionists have to do with the millions getting murdered??
> 
> 
> 
> Their actions are shitting on their memory.
Click to expand...


You just shat all over my question by not even coming close to answering it.

What a disgusting comment on your part


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 Million DID and what 30,000 SAVED......????? Fcuking BAD DEAL so what's Garbage
> 
> Zionist knew exactly what they were doing....Zionist have tried to melled themselves as Judeaism and Zionism as the same thing.....They ARE NOT.....Zionists are part of A TERRORIST ORGANIZATION get your facts right
> 
> Viva Israel...Viva Palestine BUT NO TERRORISTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh???  What do Zionists have to do with the millions getting murdered?? Where did you get this 30 000 from ? Who ere these Zionists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Toastman, all the crackpots have read the hate sites about the book The Transfer.  Do you actually think they would know about this book any other way?  Underneath it all, they wish that some Jews didn't trade pieces of equipment to the Nazis in order to save other Jews.  They no doubt wish that those Jews saved would have gone instead into the concentration camps to be killed.  Meanwhile, the author of The Transfer wants the crackpots to put aside that book and concentrate on this.
> 
> C-SPAN | Book Discussion on [The Farhud: Roots of the Arab-Nazi Alliance During the Holocaust]
Click to expand...


I NEVER PUT THE TRUTH ASIDE AS YOU REQUESTED,AS IT IS THE DISGUSTING TRUTH OF

  THE WORST OF TERRORIST BEHAVIOUR FROM A PEOPLE WITHIN THE SAME RACE,WITH

 THE HELP OF A GERMANIC PEOPLES......that these BANAL TERRORIST THE 

ZIONISTS.....sought and desired,who in their fcuked up minds thought this OK!!!!!!!

ZIONISTS ARE A SCURGE TO JEWS.............So "Lady" Don't give me Any Bullshit,Zionist Terrorist Bullshit.


I have never hated Jews,in fact why would I........NO,I HATE TERRORISTS<ZIONIST TERRORISTS..............But Jews and Palestinians Viva for a Peaceful...PALESTINE and ISRAEL.....BUT NO ZIONISTS


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh???  What do Zionists have to do with the millions getting murdered?? Where did you get this 30 000 from ? Who ere these Zionists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toastman, all the crackpots have read the hate sites about the book The Transfer.  Do you actually think they would know about this book any other way?  Underneath it all, they wish that some Jews didn't trade pieces of equipment to the Nazis in order to save other Jews.  They no doubt wish that those Jews saved would have gone instead into the concentration camps to be killed.  Meanwhile, the author of The Transfer wants the crackpots to put aside that book and concentrate on this.
> 
> C-SPAN | Book Discussion on [The Farhud: Roots of the Arab-Nazi Alliance During the Holocaust]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I NEVER PUT THE TRUTH ASIDE AS YOU REQUESTED,AS IT IS THE DISGUSTING TRUTH OF
> 
> THE WORST OF TERRORIST BEHAVIOUR FROM A PEOPLE WITHIN THE SAME RACE,WITH
> 
> THE HELP OF A GERMANIC PEOPLES......that these BANAL TERRORIST THE
> 
> ZIONISTS.....sought and desired,who in their fcuked up minds thought this OK!!!!!!!
> 
> ZIONISTS ARE A SCURGE TO JEWS.............So "Lady" Don't give me Any Bullshit,Zionist Terrorist Bullshit.
Click to expand...

Oh I get it, you must be on acid.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

How much Sterno do you have to drink to make a post like #601 above??? 



I stole this sail foam from a honkey.


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> How much Sterno do you have to drink to make a post like #601 above???
> 
> 
> 
> I stole this sail foam from a honkey.


Ha ha ha. The guy can't post a coherent sentence without a total mental breakdown. It could be possible that all these anti Semites reside in the same looney asylum.


----------



## Kondor3

He needs to find a good spell-checker, too.


----------



## toastman

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh???  What do Zionists have to do with the millions getting murdered?? Where did you get this 30 000 from ? Who ere these Zionists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toastman, all the crackpots have read the hate sites about the book The Transfer.  Do you actually think they would know about this book any other way?  Underneath it all, they wish that some Jews didn't trade pieces of equipment to the Nazis in order to save other Jews.  They no doubt wish that those Jews saved would have gone instead into the concentration camps to be killed.  Meanwhile, the author of The Transfer wants the crackpots to put aside that book and concentrate on this.
> 
> C-SPAN | Book Discussion on [The Farhud: Roots of the Arab-Nazi Alliance During the Holocaust]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I NEVER PUT THE TRUTH ASIDE AS YOU REQUESTED,AS IT IS THE DISGUSTING TRUTH OF
> 
> THE WORST OF TERRORIST BEHAVIOUR FROM A PEOPLE WITHIN THE SAME RACE,WITH
> 
> THE HELP OF A GERMANIC PEOPLES......that these BANAL TERRORIST THE
> 
> ZIONISTS.....sought and desired,who in their fcuked up minds thought this OK!!!!!!!
> 
> ZIONISTS ARE A SCURGE TO JEWS.............So "Lady" Don't give me Any Bullshit,Zionist Terrorist Bullshit.
> 
> 
> I have never hated Jews,in fact why would I........NO,I HATE TERRORISTS<ZIONIST TERRORISTS..............But Jews and Palestinians Viva for a Peaceful...PALESTINE and ISRAEL.....BUT NO ZIONISTS
Click to expand...


1) Learn what a Zionist is before you make a post like this
2) Drugs are bad 
3) Caps are not needed, we can hear you just fine


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

A Zionist is one who deliberately targets children to burn to death with white phosphorous.

What disgusting filth Zionists are!

Cast Lead is the face of Zionism. 

WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT



BDS is a response to that, a moral response by people of conscience globally to that decadent filthy immorality of Occupation and Zionism!




toastman said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toastman, all the crackpots have read the hate sites about the book The Transfer.  Do you actually think they would know about this book any other way?  Underneath it all, they wish that some Jews didn't trade pieces of equipment to the Nazis in order to save other Jews.  They no doubt wish that those Jews saved would have gone instead into the concentration camps to be killed.  Meanwhile, the author of The Transfer wants the crackpots to put aside that book and concentrate on this.
> 
> C-SPAN | Book Discussion on [The Farhud: Roots of the Arab-Nazi Alliance During the Holocaust]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I NEVER PUT THE TRUTH ASIDE AS YOU REQUESTED,AS IT IS THE DISGUSTING TRUTH OF
> 
> THE WORST OF TERRORIST BEHAVIOUR FROM A PEOPLE WITHIN THE SAME RACE,WITH
> 
> THE HELP OF A GERMANIC PEOPLES......that these BANAL TERRORIST THE
> 
> ZIONISTS.....sought and desired,who in their fcuked up minds thought this OK!!!!!!!
> 
> ZIONISTS ARE A SCURGE TO JEWS.............So "Lady" Don't give me Any Bullshit,Zionist Terrorist Bullshit.
> 
> 
> I have never hated Jews,in fact why would I........NO,I HATE TERRORISTS<ZIONIST TERRORISTS..............But Jews and Palestinians Viva for a Peaceful...PALESTINE and ISRAEL.....BUT NO ZIONISTS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Learn what a Zionist is before you make a post like this
> 2) Drugs are bad
> 3) Caps are not needed, we can hear you just fine
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A Zionist is one who deliberately targets children to burn to death with white phosphorous.
> 
> What disgusting filth Zionists are!
> 
> Cast Lead is the face of Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I NEVER PUT THE TRUTH ASIDE AS YOU REQUESTED,AS IT IS THE DISGUSTING TRUTH OF
> 
> THE WORST OF TERRORIST BEHAVIOUR FROM A PEOPLE WITHIN THE SAME RACE,WITH
> 
> THE HELP OF A GERMANIC PEOPLES......that these BANAL TERRORIST THE
> 
> ZIONISTS.....sought and desired,who in their fcuked up minds thought this OK!!!!!!!
> 
> ZIONISTS ARE A SCURGE TO JEWS.............So "Lady" Don't give me Any Bullshit,Zionist Terrorist Bullshit.
> 
> 
> I have never hated Jews,in fact why would I........NO,I HATE TERRORISTS<ZIONIST TERRORISTS..............But Jews and Palestinians Viva for a Peaceful...PALESTINE and ISRAEL.....BUT NO ZIONISTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Learn what a Zionist is before you make a post like this
> 2) Drugs are bad
> 3) Caps are not needed, we can hear you just fine
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


LOL thanks for proving my point !!! 

Sherri is so stupid, she doesn't even know the actual definition of Zionist or Zionism

BTW Sherri, using your logic, the Palestinians in Gaza reap what they sow, right??


----------



## toastman

LOL Sherri is getting angry again !


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

BDS is God's Blessing to victims of Zionism.

I applaud BDS and thank God for BDS.







toastman said:


> LOL Sherri is getting angry again !


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BDS is God's Blessing to victims of Zionism.
> 
> I applaud BDS and thank God for BDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Sherri is getting angry again !
Click to expand...


Way to change the subject. But if you must:


BDS has been around for nearly a decade and has accomplished almost nothing !

   clap2:

BDS is an utter failure, kind of like the Palestinians 

Oh and BTW, the Palestinians STILL don't have a state 

Like Sherri the Nazi always says, you reap what you so


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The subject of this thread is this beautiful Movement called BDS, that was inspired by Christians use of BDS to confront Apartheid with in South Africa, and a discussion of how it is going mainstream all over our world, in Israel, all over Europe, in America, everywhere in our world BDS is flourishing and growing by leaps and bounds.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is God's Blessing to victims of Zionism.
> 
> I applaud BDS and thank God for BDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Sherri is getting angry again !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to change the subject. But if you must:
> 
> 
> BDS has been around for nearly a decade and has accomplished almost nothing !
> 
> clap2:
> 
> BDS is an utter failure, kind of like the Palestinians
> 
> Oh and BTW, the Palestinians STILL don't have a state
> 
> Like Sherri the Nazi always says, you reap what you so
Click to expand...


BDS does not talk about "a state."


----------



## Kondor3

BDS = circus flea...






Anybody got a magnifying glass?


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The subject of this thread is this beautiful Movement called BDS, that was inspired by Christians use of BDS to confront Apartheid with in South Africa, and a discussion of how it is going mainstream all over our world, in Israel, all over Europe, in America, everywhere in our world BDS is flourishing and growing by leaps and bounds.



* BDS is flourishing and growing by leaps and bounds*

LOL please don't make me laugh


----------



## P F Tinmore

Kondor3 said:


> BDS = circus flea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody got a magnifying glass?



Israel does not view it with such mirth.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is God's Blessing to victims of Zionism.
> 
> I applaud BDS and thank God for BDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to change the subject. But if you must:
> 
> 
> BDS has been around for nearly a decade and has accomplished almost nothing !
> 
> clap2:
> 
> BDS is an utter failure, kind of like the Palestinians
> 
> Oh and BTW, the Palestinians STILL don't have a state
> 
> Like Sherri the Nazi always says, you reap what you so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BDS does not talk about "a state."
Click to expand...


You're the one who made the claim that Palestine became a state in 1923, so please Tinmore


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS = circus flea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody got a magnifying glass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel does not view it with such mirth.
Click to expand...


What is the goal of BDS, Tinmore. I mean, what do they expect will happen to Israel will all these boycotts and such ? They are trying to harm their economy, right?


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to change the subject. But if you must:
> 
> 
> BDS has been around for nearly a decade and has accomplished almost nothing !
> 
> clap2:
> 
> BDS is an utter failure, kind of like the Palestinians
> 
> Oh and BTW, the Palestinians STILL don't have a state
> 
> Like Sherri the Nazi always says, you reap what you so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS does not talk about "a state."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who made the claim that Palestine became a state in 1923, so please Tinmore
Click to expand...


Some people, like the League of Nations, called it a state.

But I was responding to a post.


----------



## Kondor3

P F Tinmore said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS = circus flea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody got a magnifying glass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel does not view it with such mirth.
Click to expand...

All they're worried about right now is shifting some production from the West Bank to their own turf, and re-labeling, to avoid the half-assed product embargo imposed by a few grocers and retailers in a few countries - and some very modest interruptions in cash flow. A miniscule and partial and imperfect boycott of West Bank -based Israeli corporate outputs doesn't even remotely approach an effective boycott of Israel at large, and that ain't gonna happen. Dream on, McBeth.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS = circus flea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody got a magnifying glass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel does not view it with such mirth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the goal of BDS, Tinmore. I mean, what do they expect will happen to Israel will all these boycotts and such ? They are trying to harm their economy, right?
Click to expand...


Perhaps you should read up.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel does not view it with such mirth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the goal of BDS, Tinmore. I mean, what do they expect will happen to Israel will all these boycotts and such ? They are trying to harm their economy, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should read up.
Click to expand...


Why can't you tell me ?


----------



## Kondor3

Tinny doesn't want to get caught in the trap that support for BDS is harmful to an ally.

Which is why the idea is never gonna get any decent traction, even within the EU.


----------



## toastman

The goal of BDS is to harms ISraels economy. So far, I see evidence of the opposite. 

So when Israels economy does take a huge fall, and we can prove it;s from BDS, then we can talk. But like I said, they have been around for almost a decade, and ZILCH

Even Abbas supports putting BDS to a end


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> The goal of BDS is to harms ISraels economy. So far, I see evidence of the opposite.
> 
> So when Israels economy does take a huge fall, and we can prove it;s from BDS, then we can talk. But like I said, they have been around for almost a decade, and ZILCH
> 
> Even Abbas supports putting BDS to a end



That is a part of it.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The goal of BDS is to harms ISraels economy. So far, I see evidence of the opposite.
> 
> So when Israels economy does take a huge fall, and we can prove it;s from BDS, then we can talk. But like I said, they have been around for almost a decade, and ZILCH
> 
> Even Abbas supports putting BDS to a end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a part of it.
Click to expand...


Whats the other part?


----------



## Roudy

Try again, a Zionist is somebody who believes in the right for Jews to have their own state in the ancient homeland of their ancestors, Israel. 

And most Americans agree with that. Maybe not YOU IslamoNazi terrorist asslickers.


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> How much Sterno do you have to drink to make a post like #601 above???
> 
> 
> 
> I stole this sail foam from a honkey.


Enough for someone to be able stick a fuse in his ass and light him up?


----------



## theliq

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The subject of this thread is this beautiful Movement called BDS, that was inspired by Christians use of BDS to confront Apartheid with in South Africa, and a discussion of how it is going mainstream all over our world, in Israel, all over Europe, in America, everywhere in our world BDS is flourishing and growing by leaps and bounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * BDS is flourishing and growing by leaps and bounds*
> 
> LOL please don't make me laugh
Click to expand...


Zionists are a worldwide TERRORIST SCUM ORGANIZATION......Who ARE THE SCURGE OF JEWISH PEOPLE WORLDWIDE...........THEY DO NOT<THAT IS NOT< REPRESENT JEWS AT ALL.


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The subject of this thread is this beautiful Movement called BDS, that was inspired by Christians use of BDS to confront Apartheid with in South Africa, and a discussion of how it is going mainstream all over our world, in Israel, all over Europe, in America, everywhere in our world BDS is flourishing and growing by leaps and bounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * BDS is flourishing and growing by leaps and bounds*
> 
> LOL please don't make me laugh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionists are a worldwide TERRORIST SCUM ORGANIZATION......Who ARE THE SCURGE OF JEWISH PEOPLE WORLDWIDE...........THEY DO NOT<THAT IS NOT< REPRESENT JEWS AT ALL.
Click to expand...


You know, Steve, instead of throwing around Zionist this and Zionist that, why not tell us about the real scourge in the world right now.  You know, that scourge that is murdering people for their religious beliefs.  After all, you are now posting on the Middle East forum so surely you must have some news to impart to us about what the scourge was up to recently.  I can think of several people being killed in Iraq the other day, and perhaps you can tell us what is happening in another of the Middle East countries with regard to people being killed, unless you really don't care what this scourge is doing to innocent people becaise you can't blame it on the "Zionists."


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

BDS is Jesus way to respond to injustice, with nonviolent resistance 

The master of Zionists is Satan.

Yes, there is a spiritual battle we struggle in and with. 

BEST for every person to see that and choose who they side with, Jesus or Satan. 




theliq said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The subject of this thread is this beautiful Movement called BDS, that was inspired by Christians use of BDS to confront Apartheid with in South Africa, and a discussion of how it is going mainstream all over our world, in Israel, all over Europe, in America, everywhere in our world BDS is flourishing and growing by leaps and bounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * BDS is flourishing and growing by leaps and bounds*
> 
> LOL please don't make me laugh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionists are a worldwide TERRORIST SCUM ORGANIZATION......Who ARE THE SCURGE OF JEWISH PEOPLE WORLDWIDE...........THEY DO NOT<THAT IS NOT< REPRESENT JEWS AT ALL.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The master of Zionists is Satan.
> 
> Yes, there is a spiritual battle we struggle in and with.
> 
> BEST for every person to see that and choose who they side with, Jesus or Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> * BDS is flourishing and growing by leaps and bounds*
> 
> LOL please don't make me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists are a worldwide TERRORIST SCUM ORGANIZATION......Who ARE THE SCURGE OF JEWISH PEOPLE WORLDWIDE...........THEY DO NOT<THAT IS NOT< REPRESENT JEWS AT ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Say, how are those custom-made horns Mr. Lucifer gave you last Christmas?  I heard you had to have them adjusted because they were too tight.  Hmm, I wouldn't be surprised if he gave the whole Iranian gang posting a set with his compliments, and the Iranian gang was so moved by this generous gift that they told Mr. Lucifer that they would even post more hours and find new sites also to post on to keep his undying love for them.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

What nonsense Silly Sally posts!


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The master of Zionists is Satan.
> 
> Yes, there is a spiritual battle we struggle in and with.
> 
> BEST for every person to see that and choose who they side with, Jesus or Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists are a worldwide TERRORIST SCUM ORGANIZATION......Who ARE THE SCURGE OF JEWISH PEOPLE WORLDWIDE...........THEY DO NOT<THAT IS NOT< REPRESENT JEWS AT ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say, how are those custom-made horns Mr. Lucifer gave you last Christmas?  I heard you had to have them adjusted because they were too tight.  Hmm, I wouldn't be surprised if he gave the whole Iranian gang posting a set with his compliments, and the Iranian gang was so moved by this generous gift that they told Mr. Lucifer that they would even post more hours and find new sites also to post on to keep his undying love for them.
Click to expand...


Funny...NOT.......Most Decent Jews in Israel do not advocate Zionism...why would they,how could they......but you keep your misguided faith.......You can NEVER DEFEAT ME with your usual Zionist Tactics of attacking me,but its all a load lies and bullshit.

SAY NO TO ZIONIST TERRORISM.....MOST JEWS IN ISRAEL DO and all CREDIT TO THEM.

I'm theliq and can never be defeated by Zionist Terrorism....EVER

Theliq...ever living,ever faithful,ever sure.......for a free Israel and Palestine 



BUT NEVER TERRORIST,WHO KNOW THEY ARE


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What nonsense Silly Sally posts!



And you don't think you post nonsense, Mrs. Sherri.  What person in her right mind is going to be saying "Satan this" and "Satan that."  It's almost like you are talking about your best friend.


----------



## Sally

Since you don't know most people in israel, Steve, it is kind of ludicrous for you to make a statement like that.  However, how about some news from you about what is going on in the Middle East.  After all, you can look at a map and see that the Middle East takes up a lot of property and things are happening in other countries there that you think we might find of interest.  Surely you are trying to keep abreast of the news coming out of that area.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BDS is Jesus way to respond to injustice, with nonviolent resistance
> 
> The master of Zionists is Satan.
> 
> Yes, there is a spiritual battle we struggle in and with.
> 
> BEST for every person to see that and choose who they side with, Jesus or Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> * BDS is flourishing and growing by leaps and bounds*
> 
> LOL please don't make me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists are a worldwide TERRORIST SCUM ORGANIZATION......Who ARE THE SCURGE OF JEWISH PEOPLE WORLDWIDE...........THEY DO NOT<THAT IS NOT< REPRESENT JEWS AT ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



I wonder if Mrs. Sherri can tell us what is Jesus' way when it comes to those who are murdering his followers in Muslim countries?  Has Jesus told her yet?  If so, she can share the news with theliq.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Those who believe God and Satan are real speak of them.



Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What nonsense Silly Sally posts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you don't think you post nonsense, Mrs. Sherri.  What person in her right mind is going to be saying "Satan this" and "Satan that."  It's almost like you are talking about your best friend.
Click to expand...


----------



## GISMYS

Yes!!! Jesus is jewish.almighty god says he is married to israel!!!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

They put their trust and faith in Jesus, and when persecuted know Jesus was too. And they seek to respond as Jesus would to circumstances they confront. And they make Jesus the center of their lives.




Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is Jesus way to respond to injustice, with nonviolent resistance
> 
> The master of Zionists is Satan.
> 
> Yes, there is a spiritual battle we struggle in and with.
> 
> BEST for every person to see that and choose who they side with, Jesus or Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists are a worldwide TERRORIST SCUM ORGANIZATION......Who ARE THE SCURGE OF JEWISH PEOPLE WORLDWIDE...........THEY DO NOT<THAT IS NOT< REPRESENT JEWS AT ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Mrs. Sherri can tell us what is Jesus' way when it comes to those who are murdering his followers in Muslim countries?  Has Jesus told her yet?  If so, she can share the news with theliq.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Those who believe God and Satan are real speak of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What nonsense Silly Sally posts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you don't think you post nonsense, Mrs. Sherri.  What person in her right mind is going to be saying "Satan this" and "Satan that."  It's almost like you are talking about your best friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I really don't believe in some little old devil.  If you want to, be my guest.  What I do believe in is that regardless of a group's religious beliefs, they should be able to practice these beliefs in peace without worrying about being killed over their beliefs.  You apparently overlook what is happening to these people.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The way I have heard it expressed is The Church is the Bride of Christ.




GISMYS said:


> Yes!!! Jesus is jewish.almighty god says he is married to israel!!!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jesus tells Christians to expect persecution, so I do,  and so should Christians everywhere who believe The Bible.

I actually envy them sometimes, they have chances to draw closer to Christ I will never have, I visualize them like in the front lines in spiritual warfare. 

And I think about the Christians in Palestine, it's so much like it was when Jesus lived in Palestine under Occupation. I think about how real Jesus words must seem to them. You see Elias Chacour in his books walking literally where Jesus walked in the Galilee and seeking Jesus there. How awesome to think about that. 






Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who believe God and Satan are real speak of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you don't think you post nonsense, Mrs. Sherri.  What person in her right mind is going to be saying "Satan this" and "Satan that."  It's almost like you are talking about your best friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't believe in some little old devil.  If you want to, be my guest.  What I do believe in is that regardless of a group's religious beliefs, they should be able to practice these beliefs in peace without worrying about being killed over their beliefs.  You apparently overlook what is happening to these people.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The subject of this thread is this beautiful Movement called BDS, that was inspired by Christians use of BDS to confront Apartheid with in South Africa, and a discussion of how it is going mainstream all over our world, in Israel, all over Europe, in America, everywhere in our world BDS is flourishing and growing by leaps and bounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * BDS is flourishing and growing by leaps and bounds*
> 
> LOL please don't make me laugh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionists are a worldwide TERRORIST SCUM ORGANIZATION......Who ARE THE SCURGE OF JEWISH PEOPLE WORLDWIDE...........THEY DO NOT<THAT IS NOT< REPRESENT JEWS AT ALL.
Click to expand...

What are you blabbering now. Change your acid dealer. 

99.99999% of Jews are Zionists.


----------



## Roudy

BDS is finished in the US. That pig won't fly.


----------



## Roudy

Palestinian animals killed 150,000 Christians in Lebanon. 

True story.


----------



## irosie91

there is nothing new about   "BDS"     ---it is an attempt at  murder 
by starvation  siege     Interestingly enough it is the technique used 
for thousands of years for the murder of hundreds of millions.
In the past 1700 years   MOST of those murders were comitted by 
isa-respecting whores and pimps.      No wonder sherri thanks her 
"god"    for this very effective technique.     Her technique 
was not actually real for me until I was just turning adult the early 
1970s .      At that time isa respecters were murdering in the 
millions using the method of starvation siege for which sherri 
thanks her "god"       In Nigeria more than a million babies lay 
dead in the dust because of a "god or isa"  starvation siege---and 
in BENGAL----as hindu children attemted to flee from East 
Bengal to West Bengal----they stumbled and died in their 
tracks of starvation-----also because they were UNDER SIEGE 
by the worshippers of    isa's "god"

Historically----a little recognized fact >>> while the more dramatic 
technique used by the isa respecters in the  "glorious age of 
islamic conquest" was  flamboyant rape, murder by head severing 
and enslavement of children------the really effective tool in genocide 
was   STARVATION SIEGE.   ----tens of millions of zoroastrians 
died-----a few managed to ship out to southern india ----but tens 
of millions died  for the glory of the "god"  that sherri "thanks"

as for jews---fact is---the majority of jews fleeing the filth that 
sherri supports in the early centuries of the common era----actually 
fled to lands of north africa.      There were already jewish towns 
and cities thruout the area ------very few went to todays  "europe"---
of those   MOST were also murdered by starvation siege during 
the  days of the   GLORIOUS AGE OF CONQUEST -----

of course it did not end there.    Huge numbers of people died in 
starvation sieges even in the americas -----whole societies became 
extince in the americas just as the isa respecters rendered whole 
societies extinct in Africa,  Asia and Europe thanks to the 
"god"   of  isa.  

An interesting outcome is seen in the prevalence of diabetes 
in populations  under assault by the filth of the creed of isa-
respect.       I will not get into it----since population genetics is 
known to those who already know-----and a big mystery to 
isa-respecting scum

   btw---"bds"  did not bring the south african government down--
   It was brought down by home grown revolutionaries 

   starvation sieges do what isa-respecters like most----leave 
   infants dead in the dust.    They are even doing to today 
   to segments of the population of Syria whilst  the same 
   people who are all excited over   "BDS UPON ISRAEL"---
   whistle a happy tune


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Why do you keep repeating this lie?

Shall you ever stop lying?




Roudy said:


> Palestinian animals killed 150,000 Christians in Lebanon.
> 
> True story.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Poor Zionazi boy, watching Apartheid fall in Israel seems a thing you cannot bear. 

lol, well get used to the idea, the end of Apartheid approacheth. 




Roudy said:


> BDS is finished in the US. That pig won't fly.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "Jesus tells Christians to expect persecution, so I do..."


You aren't meeting strong opposition because you're a Christian...

You're meeting strong opposition because you're a rabid Jew-Hater and Muslim-Palestinian propaganda shill...

And because you claim to be an adult yet demonstrate the intellectual capacity of an adolescent...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Zionism is ethnic cleansing in Palestine. 

Zionism is baby killing, over 1519 children killed in Palestine since 2000.

Zionism is Occupation.

Zionism is genocide.

Zionism is Apartheid.

Zionism is racial discrimination.

Zionism is daily human rights abuses.

Zionism is stealing land from the indigenous people of Palestine. 

ZIONISM is burning to death children with white phosphorus weapons.

BDS is Jesus prescription to confront all of this.

And in our weakness, the power of God shall shine through and end Injustice in Palestine. 




irosie91 said:


> there is nothing new about   "BDS"     ---it is an attempt at  murder
> by starvation  siege     Interestingly enough it is the technique used
> for thousands of years for the murder of hundreds of millions.
> In the past 1700 years   MOST of those murders were comitted by
> isa-respecting whores and pimps.      No wonder sherri thanks her
> "god"    for this very effective technique.     Her technique
> was not actually real for me until I was just turning adult the early
> 1970s .      At that time isa respecters were murdering in the
> millions using the method of starvation siege for which sherri
> thanks her "god"       In Nigeria more than a million babies lay
> dead in the dust because of a "god or isa"  starvation siege---and
> in BENGAL----as hindu children attemted to flee from East
> Bengal to West Bengal----they stumbled and died in their
> tracks of starvation-----also because they were UNDER SIEGE
> by the worshippers of    isa's "god"
> 
> Historically----a little recognized fact >>> while the more dramatic
> technique used by the isa respecters in the  "glorious age of
> islamic conquest" was  flamboyant rape, murder by head severing
> and enslavement of children------the really effective tool in genocide
> was   STARVATION SIEGE.   ----tens of millions of zoroastrians
> died-----a few managed to ship out to southern india ----but tens
> of millions died  for the glory of the "god"  that sherri "thanks"
> 
> as for jews---fact is---the majority of jews fleeing the filth that
> sherri supports in the early centuries of the common era----actually
> fled to lands of north africa.      There were already jewish towns
> and cities thruout the area ------very few went to todays  "europe"---
> of those   MOST were also murdered by starvation siege during
> the  days of the   GLORIOUS AGE OF CONQUEST -----
> 
> of course it did not end there.    Huge numbers of people died in
> starvation sieges even in the americas -----whole societies became
> extince in the americas just as the isa respecters rendered whole
> societies extinct in Africa,  Asia and Europe thanks to the
> "god"   of  isa.
> 
> An interesting outcome is seen in the prevalence of diabetes
> in populations  under assault by the filth of the creed of isa-
> respect.       I will not get into it----since population genetics is
> known to those who already know-----and a big mystery to
> isa-respecting scum
> 
> btw---"bds"  did not bring the south african government down--
> It was brought down by home grown revolutionaries
> 
> starvation sieges do what isa-respecters like most----leave
> infants dead in the dust.    They are even doing to today
> to segments of the population of Syria whilst  the same
> people who are all excited over   "BDS UPON ISRAEL"---
> whistle a happy tune


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Knowing full well that there is simply no truth in a Zionist, I pronounce all you write here to be false. 




Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Jesus tells Christians to expect persecution, so I do..."
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't meeting strong opposition because you're a Christian...
> 
> You're meeting strong opposition because you're a rabid Jew-Hater and Muslim-Palestinian propaganda shill...
> 
> And because you claim to be an adult yet demonstrate the intellectual capacity of an adolescent...
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

You '_pronounce_'?

Blow it out your fat ass, miscreant.

You lying sack of shit.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Knowing full well that there is simply no truth in a Zionist, I pronounce all you write here to be false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Jesus tells Christians to expect persecution, so I do..."
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't meeting strong opposition because you're a Christian...
> 
> You're meeting strong opposition because you're a rabid Jew-Hater and Muslim-Palestinian propaganda shill...
> 
> And because you claim to be an adult yet demonstrate the intellectual capacity of an adolescent...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I pronounce, that is right, Zionists simply do not  have any  authority or power over me, Jesus strengthens me and sustains me and empowers me and protects me from the Zionist Cabal.


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> They put their trust and faith in Jesus, and when persecuted know Jesus was too. And they seek to respond as Jesus would to circumstances they confront. And they make Jesus the center of their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is Jesus way to respond to injustice, with nonviolent resistance
> 
> The master of Zionists is Satan.
> 
> Yes, there is a spiritual battle we struggle in and with.
> 
> BEST for every person to see that and choose who they side with, Jesus or Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Mrs. Sherri can tell us what is Jesus' way when it comes to those who are murdering his followers in Muslim countries?  Has Jesus told her yet?  If so, she can share the news with theliq.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Who makes Jesus the center of their lives?  "The Palestinians"?  Ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he!  What a fucking joke and pile of manure you are!


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I pronounce, that is right, Zionists simply do not  have any  authority or power over me, Jesus strengthens me and sustains me and empowers me and protects me from the Zionist Cabal.


No you answer to Iranian Islamist animals. What a stinker you are.


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> You '_pronounce_'?
> 
> Blow it out your fat ass, miscreant.
> 
> You lying sack of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing full well that there is simply no truth in a Zionist, I pronounce all you write here to be false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't meeting strong opposition because you're a Christian...
> 
> You're meeting strong opposition because you're a rabid Jew-Hater and Muslim-Palestinian propaganda shill...
> 
> And because you claim to be an adult yet demonstrate the intellectual capacity of an adolescent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I pronounce Sherri committed to a lunatic asylum.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The way I have heard it expressed is The Church is the Bride of Christ.
> 
> 
> well---actually sherri dear------that particular poetic device-----
> was kind of  LIFTED  from  hebrew poetry.    It has been
> used over and over again in hebrew poetry----both biblical
> and post bible----for THOUSANDS OF YEARS      Israel is
> the bride in the real    SONG OF SONGS     The bridegroom
> is----- some people ----for reasons of poetry and as a translation
> of   SHECHINAH       call  "the holy ghost" <<< a kinda silly
> translation but it will have to do.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I pronounce, that is right, Zionists simply do not  have any  authority or power over me, Jesus strengthens me and sustains me and empowers me and protects me from the Zionist Cabal.


----------



## Roudy

Here let me correct that for you:

Islamism is ethnic cleansing by Palestinian savages. 

Islamism is baby killing, over 150,000 Christians killed in Lebanon by Palestinian savages. 

Islamism is Occupation.

Islamism is genocide.

Islamism is Apartheid.

Islamism is racial discrimination.

Islamism is daily human rights abuses.

Islamism is stealing land from the indigenous people all over the world

Islamism is killing children with missiles from Gaza

BDS is Islamism in disguise. 

And in our weakness, the power of God shall shine through and keep His promise to Israel.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

But you have no authority to do such as that, you simply have no power over me Zionist, confront that. 




Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Jesus tells Christians to expect persecution, so I do..."
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't meeting strong opposition because you're a Christian...
> 
> You're meeting strong opposition because you're a rabid Jew-Hater and Muslim-Palestinian propaganda shill...
> 
> And because you claim to be an adult yet demonstrate the intellectual capacity of an adolescent...
Click to expand...




Roudy said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You '_pronounce_'?
> 
> Blow it out your fat ass, miscreant.
> 
> You lying sack of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing full well that there is simply no truth in a Zionist, I pronounce all you write here to be false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pronounce Sherri committed to a lunatic asylum.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Actually, it is written in Scripture in The New Testament, in Peter, in Revelation. 



irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way I have heard it expressed is The Church is the Bride of Christ.
> 
> 
> well---actually sherri dear------that particular poetic device-----
> was kind of  LIFTED  from  hebrew poetry.    It has been
> used over and over again in hebrew poetry----both biblical
> and post bible----for THOUSANDS OF YEARS      Israel is
> the bride in the real    SONG OF SONGS     The bridegroom
> is----- some people ----for reasons of poetry and as a translation
> of   SHECHINAH       call  "the holy ghost" <<< a kinda silly
> translation but it will have to do.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

Isn't it great that in this great country of ours, Americans have shown their love for Israel by passing laws on a nationwide basis banning any funding for scumbag organizations like the BDS?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Actually, it is written in Scripture in The New Testament, in Peter, in Revelation.
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way I have heard it expressed is The Church is the Bride of Christ.
> 
> 
> well---actually sherri dear------that particular poetic device-----
> was kind of  LIFTED  from  hebrew poetry.    It has been
> used over and over again in hebrew poetry----both biblical
> and post bible----for THOUSANDS OF YEARS      Israel is
> the bride in the real    SONG OF SONGS     The bridegroom
> is----- some people ----for reasons of poetry and as a translation
> of   SHECHINAH       call  "the holy ghost" <<< a kinda silly
> translation but it will have to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stick to your Koran dirtbag.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

BDS is finished. It's a matter of time. Get used to it. Nothing is going to stop this from happening. This train has already left the station.


----------



## Billo_Really

toastman said:


> You just shat all over my question by not even coming close to answering it.
> 
> What a disgusting comment on your part


The only thing that makes it disgusting, is the fact that it is true.


----------



## irosie91

0000000000


SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Actually, it is written in Scripture in The New Testament, in Peter, in Revelation.
> 
> 
> Yes---of course it is----most of the poetic allusions in the New
> Testament are lifted from prior Hebrew writings ---or---
> some from prior hebrew/aramaic writings     I have already
> mentioned that fact many times.    In order to understand
> the  'new" testament----at the very least you should very
> carefully read the  "old'  testament and----if possible----as much
> talmud as you can manage.    The LATTER writings that managed to
> make their way into the   "new" testament are also very much
> influenced by  MITHRAISM.     In order to understand  Jesus----
> learn about   HILLEL      Hillel was  "MAN OF THE DAY"  during
> the lifetime of Jesus-----he died very near the date  Jesus is said
> to have been born and was quoted incessantly in Jerusalem
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way I have heard it expressed is The Church is the Bride of Christ.
> 
> 
> well---actually sherri dear------that particular poetic device-----
> was kind of  LIFTED  from  hebrew poetry.    It has been
> used over and over again in hebrew poetry----both biblical
> and post bible----for THOUSANDS OF YEARS      Israel is
> the bride in the real    SONG OF SONGS     The bridegroom
> is----- some people ----for reasons of poetry and as a translation
> of   SHECHINAH       call  "the holy ghost" <<< a kinda silly
> translation but it will have to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

As a Christian,  Jesus shows me who God is and I look to The New Testament for Truth.

There is a new covenant and many words have new meanings.


----------



## Shaarona

irosie91 said:


> 0000000000
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it is written in Scripture in The New Testament, in Peter, in Revelation.
> 
> 
> Yes---of course it is----most of the poetic allusions in the New
> Testament are lifted from prior Hebrew writings ---or---
> some from prior hebrew/aramaic writings     I have already
> mentioned that fact many times.    In order to understand
> the  'new" testament----at the very least you should very
> carefully read the  "old'  testament and----if possible----as much
> talmud as you can manage.    The LATTER writings that managed to
> make their way into the   "new" testament are also very much
> influenced by  MITHRAISM.     In order to understand  Jesus----
> learn about   HILLEL      Hillel was  "MAN OF THE DAY"  during
> the lifetime of Jesus-----he died very near the date  Jesus is said
> to have been born and was quoted incessantly in Jerusalem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the Old testament is lifted from Sumer and the Ugarit.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 0000000000
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it is written in Scripture in The New Testament, in Peter, in Revelation.
> 
> 
> Yes---of course it is----most of the poetic allusions in the New
> Testament are lifted from prior Hebrew writings ---or---
> some from prior hebrew/aramaic writings     I have already
> mentioned that fact many times.    In order to understand
> the  'new" testament----at the very least you should very
> carefully read the  "old'  testament and----if possible----as much
> talmud as you can manage.    The LATTER writings that managed to
> make their way into the   "new" testament are also very much
> influenced by  MITHRAISM.     In order to understand  Jesus----
> learn about   HILLEL      Hillel was  "MAN OF THE DAY"  during
> the lifetime of Jesus-----he died very near the date  Jesus is said
> 
> to have been born and was quoted incessantly in Jerusalem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the Old testament is lifted from Sumer and the Ugarit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope      not at all -----myths of  ORIGINS  of all people bear some
> SUPERFICIAL similarities -------islamo nazi pigs struggle mightily
> to discredit  singular jewish genius thru the use of silly sophistry
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

Roudy said:


> Here let me correct that for you:
> 
> Islamism is ethnic cleansing by Palestinian savages.
> 
> Islamism is baby killing, over 150,000 Christians killed in Lebanon by Palestinian savages.
> 
> Islamism is Occupation.
> 
> Islamism is genocide.
> 
> Islamism is Apartheid.
> 
> Islamism is racial discrimination.
> 
> Islamism is daily human rights abuses.
> 
> Islamism is stealing land from the indigenous people all over the world
> 
> Islamism is killing children with missiles from Gaza
> 
> BDS is Islamism in disguise.
> 
> And in our weakness, the power of God shall shine through and keep His promise to Israel.


Nicely handled, Roudy.


----------



## Shaarona

irosie91 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 0000000000
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the Old testament is lifted from Sumer and the Ugarit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope      not at all -----myths of  ORIGINS  of all people bear some
> SUPERFICIAL similarities -------islamo nazi pigs struggle mightily
> to discredit  singular jewish genius thru the use of silly sophistry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of the Psalms are directly from the Ugarit.
> 
> The North coast Canaanites were very advanced people.
> 
> The tale of the flood comes from a Sumerian king named Ziusudra.
> 
> The Exodus could be from the ancient story of Sinuhe.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope      not at all -----myths of  ORIGINS  of all people bear some
> SUPERFICIAL similarities -------islamo nazi pigs struggle mightily
> to discredit  singular jewish genius thru the use of silly sophistry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the Psalms are directly from the Ugarit.
> 
> The North coast Canaanites were very advanced people.
> 
> The tale of the flood comes from a Sumerian king named Ziusudra.
> 
> The Exodus could be from the ancient story of Sinuhe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> see above----superficial similarities in literature ----.   Try to use
> your own brain instead of relying on PRE-COOKED  propaganda
> BS--------you are functioning like a sherri clone.    If you have not
> READ the books and drawn your own conclusions----then you are
> nothing but a parrot clown.     PS   canaan is not sumeria ,   I am
> sure that there are lots of "FLOOD"  and other disaster stories
> in ancient literature and lots of stories of peoples trapped
> here or there and LEAVING---as a group. -----in the literature of
> ancient sumeria and Canaan----but also thruout the literate world---
> and even in the oral traditions of the non literate world
Click to expand...


----------



## Shaarona

irosie91 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the Psalms are directly from the Ugarit.
> 
> The North coast Canaanites were very advanced people.
> 
> The tale of the flood comes from a Sumerian king named Ziusudra.
> 
> The Exodus could be from the ancient story of Sinuhe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see above----superficial similarities in literature ----.   Try to use
> your own brain instead of relying on PRE-COOKED  propaganda
> BS--------you are functioning like a sherri clone.    If you have not
> READ the books and drawn your own conclusions----then you are
> nothing but a parrot clown.     PS   canaan is not sumeria ,   I am
> sure that there are lots of "FLOOD"  and other disaster stories
> in ancient literature and lots of stories of peoples trapped
> here or there and LEAVING---as a group. -----in the literature of
> ancient sumeria and Canaan----but also thruout the literate world---
> and even in the oral traditions of the non literate world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference is that there is a king's list and a flood sediment..
> 
> Of course Canaan was never Sumer.
> 
> The same stories (much older) are found on thousands of clay tablets in Bahrain.
> 
> The OT is a fiction.
Click to expand...


----------



## MHunterB

Some documentation from credentialed sources would be helpful, Shaarona.  
You appear to be suggesting that ALL the Abrahamic religions are based in fiction.... Is that what you're trying to say?


----------



## Shaarona

MHunterB said:


> Some documentation from credentialed sources would be helpful, Shaarona.
> You appear to be suggesting that ALL the Abrahamic religions are based in fiction.... Is that what you're trying to say?



Sort of..

All religions borrow from one another.

Like..  there were snake cults from the Indus Valley to Egypt.. to the Levant etc.

The snake was worshiped for fertility , wisdom and rebirth. The snake in Genesis is about dueling religions.

Remember the snake in the story of Moses?

Read History Begins at Sumer.. by  Samuel Noah Kramer.. He spent his whole life translating.

I think religion attempts to answer Why are we here and where did we come from?

I don't think it was meant to be divisive or give some people special status.


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> see above----superficial similarities in literature ----.   Try to use
> your own brain instead of relying on PRE-COOKED  propaganda
> BS--------you are functioning like a sherri clone.    If you have not
> READ the books and drawn your own conclusions----then you are
> nothing but a parrot clown.     PS   canaan is not sumeria ,   I am
> sure that there are lots of "FLOOD"  and other disaster stories
> in ancient literature and lots of stories of peoples trapped
> here or there and LEAVING---as a group. -----in the literature of
> ancient sumeria and Canaan----but also thruout the literate world---
> and even in the oral traditions of the non literate world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that there is a king's list and a flood sediment..
> 
> 
> Of course Canaan was never Sumer.
> 
> The same stories (much older) are found on thousands of clay tablets in Bahrain.
> 
> The OT is a fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of the ancient scriptural writings are   "fiction"----
> but most morons like to so declare.  -----it is the typical
> declaration of the utterly vacuous auto erotic imbecile
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> But you have no authority to do such as that, you simply have no power over me Zionist, confront that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Jesus tells Christians to expect persecution, so I do..."
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't meeting strong opposition because you're a Christian...
> 
> You're meeting strong opposition because you're a rabid Jew-Hater and Muslim-Palestinian propaganda shill...
> 
> And because you claim to be an adult yet demonstrate the intellectual capacity of an adolescent...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You '_pronounce_'?
> 
> Blow it out your fat ass, miscreant.
> 
> You lying sack of shit.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pronounce Sherri committed to a lunatic asylum.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You have no power over yourself. You're a crazy monkey throwing its own feces all over the place, who's strings are being  pulled by Iranian Islamists. How the heck would you know. LOL


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some documentation from credentialed sources would be helpful, Shaarona.
> You appear to be suggesting that ALL the Abrahamic religions are based in fiction.... Is that what you're trying to say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of..
> 
> All religions borrow from one another.
> 
> Like..  there were snake cults from the Indus Valley to Egypt.. to the Levant etc.
> 
> The snake was worshiped for fertility , wisdom and rebirth. The snake in Genesis is about dueling religions.
> 
> Remember the snake in the story of Moses?
> 
> Read History Begins at Sumer.. by  Samuel Noah Kramer.. He spent his whole life translating.
> 
> I think religion attempts to answer Why are we here and where did we come from?
> 
> I don't think it was meant to be divisive or give some people special status.
Click to expand...

And your point is?


----------



## Hossfly

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> see above----superficial similarities in literature ----.   Try to use
> your own brain instead of relying on PRE-COOKED  propaganda
> BS--------you are functioning like a sherri clone.    If you have not
> READ the books and drawn your own conclusions----then you are
> nothing but a parrot clown.     PS   canaan is not sumeria ,   I am
> sure that there are lots of "FLOOD"  and other disaster stories
> in ancient literature and lots of stories of peoples trapped
> here or there and LEAVING---as a group. -----in the literature of
> ancient sumeria and Canaan----but also thruout the literate world---
> and even in the oral traditions of the non literate world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that there is a king's list and a flood sediment..
> 
> Of course Canaan was never Sumer.
> 
> The same stories (much older) are found on thousands of clay tablets in Bahrain.
> 
> The OT is a fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorta like the monkey and the typewriter? Given enough time the monkey could re-write the complete works of Shakespeare. Talking about the clay tablets.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Roudy said:


> Here let me correct that for you:
> 
> Islamism is ethnic cleansing by Palestinian savages.
> 
> Islamism is baby killing, over 150,000 Christians killed in Lebanon by Palestinian savages.
> 
> Islamism is Occupation.
> 
> Islamism is genocide.
> 
> Islamism is Apartheid.
> 
> Islamism is racial discrimination.
> 
> Islamism is daily human rights abuses.
> 
> Islamism is stealing land from the indigenous people all over the world
> 
> Islamism is killing children with missiles from Gaza
> 
> BDS is Islamism in disguise.
> 
> And in our weakness, the power of God shall shine through and keep His promise to Israel.



Excellent.  I owe you a rep when I can for that.


----------



## Hossfly

Roudy said:


> BDS is finished in the US. That pig won't fly.


BDS is finished everywhere.




The Boycott Mirage
by Efraim Inbar
Israel Hayom
February 6, 2014

The Boycott Mirage :: Middle East Forum

The Boycott Mirage :: Middle East Forum Print Send item to friend :: Middle East Forum Send Middle East Forum :: Writings RSS Share: http://www.facebook.com/share.php?u=http://www.meforum.org/3745/boycott-mirage https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?source=webclient&text=The+Boycott+Mirage The Boycott Mirage :: Middle East Forum http://www.meforum.org/facebook_lik...rl=http://www.meforum.org/3745/boycott-mirage 
http://www.meforum.org/facebook_lik...rl=http://www.meforum.org/3745/boycott-mirage  Be the first of your friends to like this.
US Secretary of State John Kerry is warning that Israel faces economic embargoes if a US-drafted framework agreement with the Palestinians fails to go forward. While the merits of the current American diplomatic initiative are debatable, Kerry's warnings clearly have a deleterious effect: they feed the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) campaign being waged by Israel's enemies, and create the false impression that this campaign is a significant threat to Israel.

The BDS effort has thus far had little success. For the moment and for the near future, it constitutes a bearable nuisance for Israel, not more.


Anti-Israel protestors in Melbourne, Australia in June 2010. (Image source: Wikimedia/Takver)



Due to wise economic policies that have gradually distanced Israel from its socialist past, the Jewish state has adapted well to a globalized economy. With the exception of isolated cases, Israeli exports are well received all over the world, particularly if they are competitive in quality and price. Israel has found ways to penetrate important markets and Israeli products are even imported by Arab states. Moreover, some Israeli-made products have unique qualities which make them indispensable. Israeli high-tech components have become part of core embedded systems of many global brands. Most Israeli businessmen hardly meet obstacles that are connected to political animosity toward Israel.

Moreover, it is important to note that many previous American diplomatic efforts to bring peace in the Middle East have failed, yet this has not created long-term adversarial conditions for Israel  even if Israel was partly blamed for the lack of American success. The linkage between American diplomatic efforts and the fate of Israeli economy is tenuous, at best.

A survey of the international scene also indicates that the impact of BDS efforts is unlikely to grow dramatically in the coming years. Attempts to boycott Israeli products are unlikely to be successful in America, Israel's number one export country. American public support for Israel has remained stable for the past two decades at over 60 percent. A variety of legislative steps have already been adopted to prevent a boycott of Israeli products or institutions. Even the current administration, which has been more than once at loggerheads with Israel on Middle East issues, firmly states its opposition to BDS.

Several Western European states, prime recipients of Israel's exports, are indeed displaying a growing anti-Israel bias, despite good bilateral relations. Many Europeans have lost the shame of being anti-Semitic as Holocaust memories fade away. Therefore, a heightened boycott of Israeli products is conceivable. Yet as the Euro crisis lingers and the European population ages, the purchasing power of European countries is in decline. In addition, even in Europe there are strong pockets of pro-Israeli sentiment. The EU itself has announced that it has no plans whatsoever to boycott the Israeli economy. Israeli products originating beyond the Green Line are a different story, but only a small part of Israeli economic activity is sourced in the settlements.

Israeli exports are gradually, albeit too slowly, being redirected to Asian markets. The large Chinese and Indian economies are growing fast, and these societies do not carry historical anti-Semitic baggage. Moreover, Israel is generally viewed in Asia as a successful country and a model to be emulated. This is true even in Central Asian states whose populations are largely Muslim.

At the same time, the political clout of the Arab world  considered a natural ally of the Palestinians  is decreasing. The Arab world is in the midst of a deep political and socio-economic crisis, with failed states such as Syria, Iraq, Yemen, and Libya. Egypt, the most important Arab state, faces tremendous domestic challenges and is allied with Israel against Islamic radicalism. Saudi Arabia is more concerned with the rise of Iran than the Palestinian issue, as is most of the Sunni world. Finally, the growing energy independence of the US diminishes Arab leverage.

Thus, Israel has overcome the boycott of the relatively stronger Arab world, and the BDS movement's attempts to harm the Israeli economy are unlikely to produce a different outcome.

Indeed, it takes a lot of imagination to see a concerted international effort to boycott the Jewish State. If Israel continues to make products with a clear qualitative edge at competitive prices, there will be many customers to buy them.

This leads to the conclusion that the boycott threat is exaggerated. Secretary Kerry is simply echoing the arguments of the Israeli political Left, which claims that an agreement with the Palestinians is the only way to escape international isolation. Moreover, irresponsible elements of the Left are asking for foreign pressure on Israel, realizing that they have no chance to change Israeli policies at the ballot box. The Left's electoral decline makes it more desperate and less democratic; hence its conclusion that "Israel has to be saved from herself" by the international community.

Fortunately, Israel is not internationally isolated and most of the world does not care enough about the Palestinians to sacrifice the benefits of good bilateral relations with Israel. Israel has the leeway to decide for itself what is good for its future.

Prof. Efraim Inbar, director of the Begin-Sadat Center for Strategic Studies, is a professor of political studies at Bar-Ilan University, and a fellow at the Middle East Forum.

Related Topics:  Arab-Israel conflict & diplomacy, Israel & Zionism, US policy  |  Efraim Inbar

This text may be reposted or forwarded so long as it is presented as an integral whole with complete and accurate information provided about its author, date, place of publication, and original URL.


----------



## Roudy

In six months the US will pass enough laws to make BDS equal to any other terrorist group like Hamas or Hezbollah.


----------



## toastman

Even some of most anti - Israelis criticize the BDS. Did you guys see what Finkelstein said about them?? He called the ma cult and said that their goal was the end of Israel:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol8xhTySKfM]Norman Finkelstein: BDS Movement is a 'Cult' part 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cajun

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who believe God and Satan are real speak of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you don't think you post nonsense, Mrs. Sherri.  What person in her right mind is going to be saying "Satan this" and "Satan that."  It's almost like you are talking about your best friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't believe in some little old devil.  If you want to, be my guest.  What I do believe in is that regardless of a group's religious beliefs, they should be able to practice these beliefs in peace without worrying about being killed over their beliefs.  You apparently overlook what is happening to these people.
Click to expand...


and?


----------



## Sally

Cajun said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who believe God and Satan are real speak of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't believe in some little old devil.  If you want to, be my guest.  What I do believe in is that regardless of a group's religious beliefs, they should be able to practice these beliefs in peace without worrying about being killed over their beliefs.  You apparently overlook what is happening to these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and?
Click to expand...


And, perhaps you are as obsessed with the devil as Mrs. Sherri.  If so, get some help  or get an exorcism.  Maybe there is a priest in Seattle who can help you with this.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Silly Sally is so funny, as she continues to pretend Israel carries out no human rights abuses in Palestine and she spends every waking moment demonizing Muslims.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Silly Sally is so funny, as she continues to pretend Israel carries out no human rights abuses in Palestine and she spends every waking moment demonizing Muslims.



At least she posts on other forums.  You, you only obsess about Jews.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

No laws proposed even make boycotts unlawful.

You are obviously terrified of BDS.

WHY are you not killing babies in Israel with the rest of the Zionist Cabal?




Roudy said:


> In six months the US will pass enough laws to make BDS equal to any other terrorist group like Hamas or Hezbollah.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No laws proposed even make boycotts unlawful.
> 
> You are obviously terrified of BDS.
> 
> WHY are you not killing babies in Israel with the rest of the Zionazis there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In six months the US will pass enough laws to make BDS equal to any other terrorist group like Hamas or Hezbollah.
Click to expand...


Your thinking is really warped.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Does she really?

Why should I believe you about that?




Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly Sally is so funny, as she continues to pretend Israel carries out no human rights abuses in Palestine and she spends every waking moment demonizing Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least she posts on other forums.  You, you only obsess about Jews.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No laws proposed even make boycotts unlawful.
> 
> You are obviously terrified of BDS.
> 
> WHY are you not killing babies in Israel with the rest of the Zionazis there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In six months the US will pass enough laws to make BDS equal to any other terrorist group like Hamas or Hezbollah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your thinking is really warped.
Click to expand...

More like _mentally ill_, in a very real and clinical sense of the phrase...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Silly Sally is so funny, as she continues to pretend Israel carries out no human rights abuses in Palestine and she spends every waking moment demonizing Muslims.


Muslims don't need any demonization, they do a good enough job themselves.  Plus, when they have supporters like you why in the world would they need any enemies?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Does she really?
> 
> Why should I believe you about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly Sally is so funny, as she continues to pretend Israel carries out no human rights abuses in Palestine and she spends every waking moment demonizing Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least she posts on other forums.  You, you only obsess about Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You never believe the truth so it is not surprising you won't believe me.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Hatred of our enemies is good for BDS.

Abolitionists confronted the very same things BDS is now confronting in the US.

As BDS is hated by the enemies of equal rights for all in Palestine,  the public will be educated about Israels human rights abuses and Apartheid In Palestine. 


Gaining the &#8216;valuable hatred of their enemies,&#8217; boycott movement is educating others

Philip Weiss*on February 8, 2014*

Congress is the*next battleground*for the boycott movement against Israel. Some congressmen are leaping to introduce legislation to stem these efforts. And the*Israelis are enraged*that John Kerry even dignified the boycott movement by mentioning it out loud.

From*Lord Charnwood&#8217;s Biography of Lincoln:

&#8220;If [the Abolitionists] did not gain love in the quarters where they might have looked for it, they gained the very valuable hatred of their enemies; for they goaded Southern politicians to fury and madness, of which the first symptom was their effort to suppress Abolitionist petitions in Congress. But above all they educated in their labor of thirty years, a school of opinion, not entirely in agreement with them but ready one day to revolt with decision from continued complicity in wrong.&#8221;

Gaining the 'valuable hatred of their enemies,' boycott movement is educating others


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No laws proposed even make boycotts unlawful.
> 
> You are obviously terrified of BDS.
> 
> WHY are you not killing babies in Israel with the rest of the Zionist Cabal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In six months the US will pass enough laws to make BDS equal to any other terrorist group like Hamas or Hezbollah.
Click to expand...

Keep deluding yourself. A law has passed in New York and another stronger nationwide anti BDS law is being proposed in the House at the Federal level. Most schools and universities have taken their own steps to ban BDS. 

BDS IS KAPUT.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Anything goes by Zionists, as they try to divert attention from Israels human rights abuses in Palestine that BDS is a moral response to.

lol




Kondor3 said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No laws proposed even make boycotts unlawful.
> 
> You are obviously terrified of BDS.
> 
> WHY are you not killing babies in Israel with the rest of the Zionazis there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your thinking is really warped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like _mentally ill_, in a very real and clinical sense of the phrase...
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Anything goes by Zionists, as they try to divert attention from Israels human rights abuses in Palestine that BDS is a moral response to.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your thinking is really warped.
> 
> 
> 
> More like _mentally ill_, in a very real and clinical sense of the phrase...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Palestinians are one of the worst human rights abusers in the world.


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Anything goes by Zionists, as they try to divert attention from Israels human rights abuses in Palestine that BDS is a moral response to.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your thinking is really warped.
> 
> 
> 
> More like _mentally ill_, in a very real and clinical sense of the phrase...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Exhibit A


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Anything goes by Zionists, as they try to divert attention from Israels human rights abuses in Palestine that BDS is a moral response to.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your thinking is really warped.
> 
> 
> 
> More like _mentally ill_, in a very real and clinical sense of the phrase...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Giving jobs to the "Palestinians" at the SodaStream plant is a "human rights abuse"???

I wish more companies would "abuse" Americans like that. 




Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I hope every state proposes similar bills, that will give us 50 states to get the crimes of Occupation talked about, I want every American to know Israel has killed 1519 children in Palestine since 2000.

I want every American to  know Israel has been engaged in an ethnic cleansing operation in Palestine for over 65 years.

I want every American to see pictures of every child Israel attacked with white phsphorous. 

I want every American to know the daily human rights abuses of Occupation.

LET'S see more bills proposed, like that proposed in NY, I say.

I love seeing BDS growing like it is, hastening the day the Apartheid Regime will fall.






Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No laws proposed even make boycotts unlawful.
> 
> You are obviously terrified of BDS.
> 
> WHY are you not killing babies in Israel with the rest of the Zionist Cabal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In six months the US will pass enough laws to make BDS equal to any other terrorist group like Hamas or Hezbollah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep deluding yourself. A law has passed in New York and another stronger nationwide anti BDS law is being proposed in the House at the Federal level. Most schools and universities have taken their own steps to ban BDS.
> 
> BDS IS KAPUT.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

*Roskam, Lipinski Introduce Bipartisan Legislation to Protect Academic Freedom by Preventing Academic Boycott of Israel
*
Feb 6, 2014 Press Release - US House of Representatives website - Congressman Roskam's section of the website.

...

WASHINGTON, D.C. Today, Reps. Peter Roskam (*R*-IL) and Dan Lipinski (*D*-IL) introduced the bipartisan Protect Academic Freedom Act (H.R. 4009) to address the growing threat of unjustified boycotts against the Jewish State of Israel. In December 2013, the American Studies Association (ASA) became the second major educational organization to adopt an academic boycott of Israel. This measure would block federal funding for American universities engaging in a boycott of Israeli academic institutions or scholars to ensure that taxpayer dollars are not used to fund bigoted attacks against Israel that undermine the fundamental principles of academic freedom.

This bipartisan legislation seeks to preserve academic freedom and combat bigotry by shielding Israel from unjust boycotts. It is ludicrous for critics to go after our democratic friend and ally Israel when they should be focusing on the evils perpetrated by repressive, authoritarian regimes like Iran and North Korea, said Congressman Roskam, the Chief Deputy Whip and co-chair of the House Republican Israel Caucus. These boycotts not only threaten educational cooperation between the United States and Israel, but ultimately undermine the academic goals of all nations. Congress has a responsibility to fight back against these hateful campaigns, which contradict academic freedom and are designed to delegitimize the Jewish State of Israel. Im so thankful for the wisdom and leadership of Ambassador Michael Oren, who has helped raise awareness for this important effort.

As a former university professor, I appreciate the value of academic exchanges involving universities and individuals, particularly between strong international allies with robust academic programs like the United States and Israel. Scholarship and research should be about the pursuit of knowledge, and universities have been and always should be a community where different opinions and ideas are encouraged and nourished," said Congressman Dan Lipinski. "The boycott of U.S.-Israeli academic exchanges proposed by the American Studies Association and Association of Asian American Studies would lead to negative effects on educational and research institutions in both nations.  I am proud to join Rep. Roskam in introducing legislation that would help assure that no federal funds would go to any American university that would consider this ill-conceived boycott and thus deter U.S. based academic institutions from joining it."

"The Protect Academic Freedom Act represents the first legislation that defends Israel against discriminatory boycotts which impede rather than advance the peace process and that seek to deny Israelis the right to free speech on American campuses, said former Ambassador Michael Oren. As a citizen of Israel and its former ambassador to the United States, as well as an historian and visiting professor on leading American campuses, I strongly support this courageous initiative. It can be the turning point in the struggle against the delegitimization of the Jewish State."

...

Roskam, Lipinski Introduce Bipartisan Legislation to Protect Academic Freedom by Preventing Academic Boycott of Israel | Congressman Peter Roskam

Click here to read the bill text of H.R. 4009 Protect Academic Freedom Act.

https://roskam.house.gov/sites/roskam.house.gov/files/wysiwyg_uploaded/Roskam%20Boycott%20Letter_0.pdf

...in Adobe PDF format.

========================================


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I hope every state proposes similar bills, that will give us 50 states to get the crimes of Occupation talked about, I want every American to know Israel has killed 1519 children in Palestine since 2000.
> 
> I want every American to  know Israel has been engaged in an ethnic cleansing operation in Palestine for over 65 years.
> 
> I want every American to see pictures of every child Israel attacked with white phsphorous.
> 
> I want every American to know the daily human rights abuses of Occupation.
> 
> LET'S see more bills proposed, like that proposed in NY, I say.
> 
> I love seeing BDS growing like it is, hastening the day the Apartheid Regime will fall.











Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I hope every state proposes similar bills, that will give us 50 states to get the crimes of Occupation talked about, I want every American to know Israel has killed 1519 children in Palestine since 2000.
> 
> I want every American to  know Israel has been engaged in an ethnic cleansing operation in Palestine for over 65 years.
> 
> I want every American to see pictures of every child Israel attacked with white phsphorous.
> 
> I want every American to know the daily human rights abuses of Occupation.
> 
> LET'S see more bills proposed, like that proposed in NY, I say.
> 
> I love seeing BDS growing like it is, hastening the day the Apartheid Regime will fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No laws proposed even make boycotts unlawful.
> 
> You are obviously terrified of BDS.
> 
> WHY are you not killing babies in Israel with the rest of the Zionist Cabal?
> 
> 
> 
> Keep deluding yourself. A law has passed in New York and another stronger nationwide anti BDS law is being proposed in the House at the Federal level. Most schools and universities have taken their own steps to ban BDS.
> 
> BDS IS KAPUT.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Betcha the average Palisimian doesn't know BDS exists and the ones who do couldn't care less.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I hope every state proposes similar bills, that will give us 50 states to get the crimes of Occupation talked about, I want every American to know Israel has killed 1519 children in Palestine since 2000.
> 
> I want every American to  know Israel has been engaged in an ethnic cleansing operation in Palestine for over 65 years.
> 
> I want every American to see pictures of every child Israel attacked with white phsphorous.
> 
> I want every American to know the daily human rights abuses of Occupation.
> 
> LET'S see more bills proposed, like that proposed in NY, I say.
> 
> I love seeing BDS growing like it is, hastening the day the Apartheid Regime will fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No laws proposed even make boycotts unlawful.
> 
> You are obviously terrified of BDS.
> 
> WHY are you not killing babies in Israel with the rest of the Zionist Cabal?
> 
> 
> 
> Keep deluding yourself. A law has passed in New York and another stronger nationwide anti BDS law is being proposed in the House at the Federal level. Most schools and universities have taken their own steps to ban BDS.
> 
> BDS IS KAPUT.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Actually, SatanicSherri, 99.9% of Americans don't give a flying fuck about your terrorist Palestinians. They will never give a flying fuck about Palestinians. All they remember about Palestinians is that stupid bitch ululating and celebrating 3000 American deaths on 9/11.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRA0NKQ0k6E]***MUST SEE Muslims "Palestinians" Celebrating 9/11 (CNN - Fox) September 11 ARABS twin towers 911 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I hope every state proposes similar bills, that will give us 50 states to get the crimes of Occupation talked about, I want every American to know Israel has killed 1519 children in Palestine since 2000.
> 
> I want every American to  know Israel has been engaged in an ethnic cleansing operation in Palestine for over 65 years.
> 
> I want every American to see pictures of every child Israel attacked with white phsphorous.
> 
> I want every American to know the daily human rights abuses of Occupation.
> 
> LET'S see more bills proposed, like that proposed in NY, I say.
> 
> I love seeing BDS growing like it is, hastening the day the Apartheid Regime will fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No laws proposed even make boycotts unlawful.
> 
> You are obviously terrified of BDS.
> 
> WHY are you not killing babies in Israel with the rest of the Zionist Cabal?
> 
> 
> 
> Keep deluding yourself. A law has passed in New York and another stronger nationwide anti BDS law is being proposed in the House at the Federal level. Most schools and universities have taken their own steps to ban BDS.
> 
> BDS IS KAPUT.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter what you say or don't say, the anti BDS movement has started, the Bills will pass, and before you say "Palestinian Suicide Bomber" the BDS will be considered a pariah organization across this country. 

Now repeat after me:

God...Bless...America.


----------



## Roudy

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope every state proposes similar bills, that will give us 50 states to get the crimes of Occupation talked about, I want every American to know Israel has killed 1519 children in Palestine since 2000.
> 
> I want every American to  know Israel has been engaged in an ethnic cleansing operation in Palestine for over 65 years.
> 
> I want every American to see pictures of every child Israel attacked with white phsphorous.
> 
> I want every American to know the daily human rights abuses of Occupation.
> 
> LET'S see more bills proposed, like that proposed in NY, I say.
> 
> I love seeing BDS growing like it is, hastening the day the Apartheid Regime will fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep deluding yourself. A law has passed in New York and another stronger nationwide anti BDS law is being proposed in the House at the Federal level. Most schools and universities have taken their own steps to ban BDS.
> 
> BDS IS KAPUT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, SatanicSherri, 99.9% of Americans don't give a flying fuck about your terrorist Palestinians. They will never give a flying fuck about Palestinians. All they remember about Palestinians is that stupid bitch ululating and celebrating 300 American deaths on 9/11.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRA0NKQ0k6E]***MUST SEE Muslims "Palestinians" Celebrating 9/11 (CNN - Fox) September 11 ARABS twin towers 911 - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

I bet Sherri celebrated and danced on 9-11 just like her beloved Paleshitians.


----------



## irosie91

Idiocy  Originally Posted by SherriMunnerlyn >>>>

I hope every state proposes similar bills, that will give us 50 states to get the crimes of Occupation talked about, I want every American to know Israel has killed 1519 children in Palestine since 2000.

I want every American to know Israel has been engaged in an ethnic cleansing operation in Palestine for over 65 years.

I want every American to see pictures of every child Israel attacked with white phsphorous. 

I love seeing BDS growing like it is, hastening the day the Apartheid Regime will fall.



   KNOWING IS IMPORTANT----I want everyone to know about the  
HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS raped, mutilated and murdered in the 
name of the filthy and disgusting  "god"-----"ISA"----that sherri 
worships ----HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS    subjected to the OBSCENE 
mutilation murder that she favors -------an interesting factoid of
history-----the kith and kin of sherri---the PERSIANS----invented the 
vulgar method of murder---crucifixtion and their spawn---the greeks 
used it to murder tens of thousands and then the romans of the 
FIRST REICH    did it too-----hundreds of thousands murdered in the 
name of the stinking pig she worships---the arabic speaking dog---
who she claims as a  "palestinian---ISA----then galvanized the murder 
of HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS   in the his own name-----during the 
GLORIOUS AGE OF CONQUEST  and the   GLORIOUS AGE OF FORCED 
FILTH thruout the world  -------the  "good news"   

There are some artistic renditions of her filth----from medieval times---
and ----even the obscene mutilations she favors-----ALL SHOULD 
BE PUBLICIZED 

I am licensed---so I get to see the autopsy videos of the Israeli 
children her kith and kin murdered-----but----the fact is they 
cannot be published.    There is a very strong prejudice amongst 
jews of  taking pictures of the filth that so excites sherri----it is 
considered an abomination by jews because it excites filth like 
sherri but there are ENOUGH  pictures of the filth the excites her so 
that people can  GET THE IDEA 

hundreds of millions in the name of the arabic speaking 
   "god"    she claims lived in mythological  "palestine" ---
    2000 years ago         ISA-ALLAAAAAAHU AKBAAAARRRR


----------



## Victory67

I don't support a boycott of Israel but I do support a boycott of all products manufactured, grown, or produced in the settlements.


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> *Roskam, Lipinski Introduce Bipartisan Legislation to Protect Academic Freedom by Preventing Academic Boycott of Israel
> *
> Feb 6, 2014 Press Release - US House of Representatives website - Congressman Roskam's section of the website.
> 
> ...
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C. Today, Reps. Peter Roskam (*R*-IL) and Dan Lipinski (*D*-IL) introduced the bipartisan Protect Academic Freedom Act (H.R. 4009) to address the growing threat of unjustified boycotts against the Jewish State of Israel. In December 2013, the American Studies Association (ASA) became the second major educational organization to adopt an academic boycott of Israel. This measure would block federal funding for American universities engaging in a boycott of Israeli academic institutions or scholars to ensure that taxpayer dollars are not used to fund bigoted attacks against Israel that undermine the fundamental principles of academic freedom.
> 
> This bipartisan legislation seeks to preserve academic freedom and combat bigotry by shielding Israel from unjust boycotts. It is ludicrous for critics to go after our democratic friend and ally Israel when they should be focusing on the evils perpetrated by repressive, authoritarian regimes like Iran and North Korea, said Congressman Roskam, the Chief Deputy Whip and co-chair of the House Republican Israel Caucus. These boycotts not only threaten educational cooperation between the United States and Israel, but ultimately undermine the academic goals of all nations. Congress has a responsibility to fight back against these hateful campaigns, which contradict academic freedom and are designed to delegitimize the Jewish State of Israel. Im so thankful for the wisdom and leadership of Ambassador Michael Oren, who has helped raise awareness for this important effort.
> 
> As a former university professor, I appreciate the value of academic exchanges involving universities and individuals, particularly between strong international allies with robust academic programs like the United States and Israel. Scholarship and research should be about the pursuit of knowledge, and universities have been and always should be a community where different opinions and ideas are encouraged and nourished," said Congressman Dan Lipinski. "The boycott of U.S.-Israeli academic exchanges proposed by the American Studies Association and Association of Asian American Studies would lead to negative effects on educational and research institutions in both nations.  I am proud to join Rep. Roskam in introducing legislation that would help assure that no federal funds would go to any American university that would consider this ill-conceived boycott and thus deter U.S. based academic institutions from joining it."
> 
> "The Protect Academic Freedom Act represents the first legislation that defends Israel against discriminatory boycotts which impede rather than advance the peace process and that seek to deny Israelis the right to free speech on American campuses, said former Ambassador Michael Oren. As a citizen of Israel and its former ambassador to the United States, as well as an historian and visiting professor on leading American campuses, I strongly support this courageous initiative. It can be the turning point in the struggle against the delegitimization of the Jewish State."
> 
> ...
> 
> Roskam, Lipinski Introduce Bipartisan Legislation to Protect Academic Freedom by Preventing Academic Boycott of Israel | Congressman Peter Roskam
> 
> Click here to read the bill text of H.R. 4009 Protect Academic Freedom Act.
> 
> https://roskam.house.gov/sites/roskam.house.gov/files/wysiwyg_uploaded/Roskam%20Boycott%20Letter_0.pdf
> 
> ...in Adobe PDF format.
> 
> ========================================


----------



## Hossfly

Victory67 said:


> I don't support a boycott of Israel but I do support a boycott of all products manufactured, grown, or produced in the settlements.


That's not very sporting of you, Sweetness. What about those Palestinian workers trying to feed their families?


----------



## irosie91

Victory67 said:


> I don't support a boycott of Israel but I do support a boycott of all products manufactured, grown, or produced in the settlements.



ok   suit yourself.    I boycott all filth imported from filth----
   clothing from Indonesia,   stainless steel items 
   from pakistan   etc etc     READ THE LABELS PEOPLE---
   STOP SUPPORTING MECCIST MURDERERS


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope every state proposes similar bills, that will give us 50 states to get the crimes of Occupation talked about, I want every American to know Israel has killed 1519 children in Palestine since 2000.
> 
> I want every American to  know Israel has been engaged in an ethnic cleansing operation in Palestine for over 65 years.
> 
> I want every American to see pictures of every child Israel attacked with white phsphorous.
> 
> I want every American to know the daily human rights abuses of Occupation.
> 
> LET'S see more bills proposed, like that proposed in NY, I say.
> 
> I love seeing BDS growing like it is, hastening the day the Apartheid Regime will fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep deluding yourself. A law has passed in New York and another stronger nationwide anti BDS law is being proposed in the House at the Federal level. Most schools and universities have taken their own steps to ban BDS.
> 
> BDS IS KAPUT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter what you say or don't say, the anti BDS movement has started, the Bills will pass, and before you say "Palestinian Suicide Bomber" the BDS will be considered a pariah organization across this country.
> 
> Now repeat after me:
> 
> God...Bless...America.
Click to expand...


BUT THE FACTS ARE THE TRUTH IDIOT.....WELL DONE SHERRI for bring this to my attention...I will be commenting with an exposea on the Israeli (WITH TOTAL ZIONIST SUPPORT)Military TREATMENT OF PALESTINIAN CHILDREN.......America don't agree with this treatment nor do the Civil Jewish Population including much of the IM who have had to carry out such Deeds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The world are watching and are disgusted.........Not that Zionists give a F_ck of course


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support a boycott of Israel but I do support a boycott of all products manufactured, grown, or produced in the settlements.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not very sporting of you, Sweetness. What about those Palestinian workers trying to feed their families?
Click to expand...


As SLAVE LABOUR in their own land,Stop Talking SHIT Hoss.....all the Palestinian workers get is a FEW SHEKELS,whist the Occupationist get the BIG BUCKS.

but have a nice day all the same,Hoss..steve


----------



## toastman

Roudy said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope every state proposes similar bills, that will give us 50 states to get the crimes of Occupation talked about, I want every American to know Israel has killed 1519 children in Palestine since 2000.
> 
> I want every American to  know Israel has been engaged in an ethnic cleansing operation in Palestine for over 65 years.
> 
> I want every American to see pictures of every child Israel attacked with white phsphorous.
> 
> I want every American to know the daily human rights abuses of Occupation.
> 
> LET'S see more bills proposed, like that proposed in NY, I say.
> 
> I love seeing BDS growing like it is, hastening the day the Apartheid Regime will fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, SatanicSherri, 99.9% of Americans don't give a flying fuck about your terrorist Palestinians. They will never give a flying fuck about Palestinians. All they remember about Palestinians is that stupid bitch ululating and celebrating 300 American deaths on 9/11.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRA0NKQ0k6E]***MUST SEE Muslims "Palestinians" Celebrating 9/11 (CNN - Fox) September 11 ARABS twin towers 911 - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet Sherri celebrated and danced on 9-11 just like her beloved Paleshitians.
Click to expand...




theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support a boycott of Israel but I do support a boycott of all products manufactured, grown, or produced in the settlements.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not very sporting of you, Sweetness. What about those Palestinian workers trying to feed their families?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As SLAVE LABOUR in their own land,Stop Talking SHIT Hoss.....all the Palestinian workers get is a FEW SHEKELS,whist the Occupationist get the BIG BUCKS.
> 
> but have a nice day all the same,Hoss..steve
Click to expand...


WTF are you talking about??? Jewish, Palestinian, Muslim, they all get paid the same. Stop lying !!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support a boycott of Israel but I do support a boycott of all products manufactured, grown, or produced in the settlements.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not very sporting of you, Sweetness. What about those Palestinian workers trying to feed their families?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As SLAVE LABOUR in their own land,Stop Talking SHIT Hoss.....all the Palestinian workers get is a FEW SHEKELS,whist the Occupationist get the BIG BUCKS.
> 
> but have a nice day all the same,Hoss..steve
Click to expand...









Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work.


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support a boycott of Israel but I do support a boycott of all products manufactured, grown, or produced in the settlements.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not very sporting of you, Sweetness. What about those Palestinian workers trying to feed their families?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As SLAVE LABOUR in their own land,Stop Talking SHIT Hoss.....all the Palestinian workers get is a FEW SHEKELS,whist the Occupationist get the BIG BUCKS.
> 
> but have a nice day all the same,Hoss..steve
Click to expand...



I hope everyone takes note that Steve will never ever mention the way the foreign workers such as the Hindus are treated as virtual slaves in Saudi Arabia and the rest of the oil-rich countries.  Here he is posting on a Middle East forum, and he will not say one word about what is going on there.  Maybe he thinks he is the paymaster for those employing the Palestinians and knows just what everyone is being paid.  Is that it, Steve?  You make out the pay envelopes?


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> Idiocy  Originally Posted by SherriMunnerlyn >>>>
> 
> I hope every state proposes similar bills, that will give us 50 states to get the crimes of Occupation talked about, I want every American to know Israel has killed 1519 children in Palestine since 2000.
> 
> I want every American to know Israel has been engaged in an ethnic cleansing operation in Palestine for over 65 years.
> 
> I want every American to see pictures of every child Israel attacked with white phsphorous.
> 
> I love seeing BDS growing like it is, hastening the day the Apartheid Regime will fall.
> 
> 
> 
> KNOWING IS IMPORTANT----I want everyone to know about the
> HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS raped, mutilated and murdered in the
> name of the filthy and disgusting  "god"-----"ISA"----that sherri
> worships ----HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS    subjected to the OBSCENE
> mutilation murder that she favors -------an interesting factoid of
> history-----the kith and kin of sherri---the PERSIANS----invented the
> vulgar method of murder---crucifixtion and their spawn---the greeks
> used it to murder tens of thousands and then the romans of the
> FIRST REICH    did it too-----hundreds of thousands murdered in the
> name of the stinking pig she worships---the arabic speaking dog---
> who she claims as a  "palestinian---ISA----then galvanized the murder
> of HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS   in the his own name-----during the
> GLORIOUS AGE OF CONQUEST  and the   GLORIOUS AGE OF FORCED
> FILTH thruout the world  -------the  "good news"
> 
> There are some artistic renditions of her filth----from medieval times---
> and ----even the obscene mutilations she favors-----ALL SHOULD
> BE PUBLICIZED
> 
> I am licensed---so I get to see the autopsy videos of the Israeli
> children her kith and kin murdered-----but----the fact is they
> cannot be published.    There is a very strong prejudice amongst
> jews of  taking pictures of the filth that so excites sherri----it is
> considered an abomination by jews because it excites filth like
> sherri but there are ENOUGH  pictures of the filth the excites her so
> that people can  GET THE IDEA
> 
> hundreds of millions in the name of the arabic speaking
> "god"    she claims lived in mythological  "palestine" ---
> 2000 years ago         ISA-ALLAAAAAAHU AKBAAAARRRR



RIDICULOUS HATE INSPIRED COMMENT AS USUAL from the Zionist Ministry of Propabullshit ...such kindness (and hypocracy)sic  NOT Irosie.....not wishing to show pictures of the Israeli Military/Zionists Deeds of Death against the Palestinian Children.

Some of us live in the real world but I'm sure pictures a syndicated worldwide of a Jewish Child when killed.....WHY IS THAT I rosie.

I will point out, killings by both sides is indiscriminate and wrong


----------



## toastman

theliq said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiocy  Originally Posted by SherriMunnerlyn >>>>
> 
> I hope every state proposes similar bills, that will give us 50 states to get the crimes of Occupation talked about, I want every American to know Israel has killed 1519 children in Palestine since 2000.
> 
> I want every American to know Israel has been engaged in an ethnic cleansing operation in Palestine for over 65 years.
> 
> I want every American to see pictures of every child Israel attacked with white phsphorous.
> 
> I love seeing BDS growing like it is, hastening the day the Apartheid Regime will fall.
> 
> 
> 
> KNOWING IS IMPORTANT----I want everyone to know about the
> HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS raped, mutilated and murdered in the
> name of the filthy and disgusting  "god"-----"ISA"----that sherri
> worships ----HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS    subjected to the OBSCENE
> mutilation murder that she favors -------an interesting factoid of
> history-----the kith and kin of sherri---the PERSIANS----invented the
> vulgar method of murder---crucifixtion and their spawn---the greeks
> used it to murder tens of thousands and then the romans of the
> FIRST REICH    did it too-----hundreds of thousands murdered in the
> name of the stinking pig she worships---the arabic speaking dog---
> who she claims as a  "palestinian---ISA----then galvanized the murder
> of HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS   in the his own name-----during the
> GLORIOUS AGE OF CONQUEST  and the   GLORIOUS AGE OF FORCED
> FILTH thruout the world  -------the  "good news"
> 
> There are some artistic renditions of her filth----from medieval times---
> and ----even the obscene mutilations she favors-----ALL SHOULD
> BE PUBLICIZED
> 
> I am licensed---so I get to see the autopsy videos of the Israeli
> children her kith and kin murdered-----but----the fact is they
> cannot be published.    There is a very strong prejudice amongst
> jews of  taking pictures of the filth that so excites sherri----it is
> considered an abomination by jews because it excites filth like
> sherri but there are ENOUGH  pictures of the filth the excites her so
> that people can  GET THE IDEA
> 
> hundreds of millions in the name of the arabic speaking
> "god"    she claims lived in mythological  "palestine" ---
> 2000 years ago         ISA-ALLAAAAAAHU AKBAAAARRRR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIDICULOUS HATE INSPIRED COMMENT AS USUAL from the Zionist Ministry of Propabullshit ...such kindness (and hypocracy)sic  NOT Irosie.....not wishing to show pictures of the Israeli Military/Zionists Deeds of Death against the Palestinian Children.
> 
> Some of us live in the real world but I'm sure pictures a syndicated worldwide of a Jewish Child when killed.....WHY IS THAT I rosie.
> 
> I will point out, killings by both sides is indiscriminate and wrong
Click to expand...


What's the matter with you steve ??


----------



## Rat in the Hat

toastman said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiocy  Originally Posted by SherriMunnerlyn >>>>
> 
> I hope every state proposes similar bills, that will give us 50 states to get the crimes of Occupation talked about, I want every American to know Israel has killed 1519 children in Palestine since 2000.
> 
> I want every American to know Israel has been engaged in an ethnic cleansing operation in Palestine for over 65 years.
> 
> I want every American to see pictures of every child Israel attacked with white phsphorous.
> 
> I love seeing BDS growing like it is, hastening the day the Apartheid Regime will fall.
> 
> 
> 
> KNOWING IS IMPORTANT----I want everyone to know about the
> HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS raped, mutilated and murdered in the
> name of the filthy and disgusting  "god"-----"ISA"----that sherri
> worships ----HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS    subjected to the OBSCENE
> mutilation murder that she favors -------an interesting factoid of
> history-----the kith and kin of sherri---the PERSIANS----invented the
> vulgar method of murder---crucifixtion and their spawn---the greeks
> used it to murder tens of thousands and then the romans of the
> FIRST REICH    did it too-----hundreds of thousands murdered in the
> name of the stinking pig she worships---the arabic speaking dog---
> who she claims as a  "palestinian---ISA----then galvanized the murder
> of HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS   in the his own name-----during the
> GLORIOUS AGE OF CONQUEST  and the   GLORIOUS AGE OF FORCED
> FILTH thruout the world  -------the  "good news"
> 
> There are some artistic renditions of her filth----from medieval times---
> and ----even the obscene mutilations she favors-----ALL SHOULD
> BE PUBLICIZED
> 
> I am licensed---so I get to see the autopsy videos of the Israeli
> children her kith and kin murdered-----but----the fact is they
> cannot be published.    There is a very strong prejudice amongst
> jews of  taking pictures of the filth that so excites sherri----it is
> considered an abomination by jews because it excites filth like
> sherri but there are ENOUGH  pictures of the filth the excites her so
> that people can  GET THE IDEA
> 
> hundreds of millions in the name of the arabic speaking
> "god"    she claims lived in mythological  "palestine" ---
> 2000 years ago         ISA-ALLAAAAAAHU AKBAAAARRRR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIDICULOUS HATE INSPIRED COMMENT AS USUAL from the Zionist Ministry of Propabullshit ...such kindness (and hypocracy)sic  NOT Irosie.....not wishing to show pictures of the Israeli Military/Zionists Deeds of Death against the Palestinian Children.
> 
> Some of us live in the real world but I'm sure pictures a syndicated worldwide of a Jewish Child when killed.....WHY IS THAT I rosie.
> 
> I will point out, killings by both sides is indiscriminate and wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the matter with you steve ??
Click to expand...


He can't stop drinking Sterno & leaded gasoline. 


Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work.


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not very sporting of you, Sweetness. What about those Palestinian workers trying to feed their families?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As SLAVE LABOUR in their own land,Stop Talking SHIT Hoss.....all the Palestinian workers get is a FEW SHEKELS,whist the Occupationist get the BIG BUCKS.
> 
> but have a nice day all the same,Hoss..steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone takes note that Steve will never ever mention the way the foreign workers such as the Hindus are treated as virtual slaves in Saudi Arabia and the rest of the oil-rich countries.  Here he is posting on a Middle East forum, and he will not say one word about what is going on there.  Maybe he thinks he is the paymaster for those employing the Palestinians and knows just what everyone is being paid.  Is that it, Steve?  You make out the pay envelopes?
Click to expand...


Well in some cases I completely agree with you but the MOSLEM's (From Pakistan,Bangladesh mainly,as Hindus I think there would be few)Are very poor in their own countries, can in a few years become extremely wealthy and the money they send home has a massive impact on their families back home.....I have seen the difference when new workers arrive in all parts of the Gulf,they are thin in comparison to the worker returning home,who are really beefed up both men a women......so these guest workers really benefit from the opportunity to work in the Gulf states.Don't ever say I basically know nothing because I'm up to speed on everything,most of the time as you know

It is completely the opposite for the Palestinians.I "never" said anything about it because I was talking about the plight of the Palestinians which nothing to do with the situation for the Muslums in the Gulf.

But you should be more concerned by the wages in the US....what is it now $6 or $4 bucks an hour.....awful....our lowest paid employee is $24 per hour and we employ over 300 team members.steve


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roudy said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Roskam, Lipinski Introduce Bipartisan Legislation to Protect Academic Freedom by Preventing Academic Boycott of Israel
> *
> Feb 6, 2014 Press Release - US House of Representatives website - Congressman Roskam's section of the website.
> 
> ...
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C. Today, Reps. Peter Roskam (*R*-IL) and Dan Lipinski (*D*-IL) introduced the bipartisan Protect Academic Freedom Act (H.R. 4009) to address the growing threat of unjustified boycotts against the Jewish State of Israel. In December 2013, the American Studies Association (ASA) became the second major educational organization to adopt an academic boycott of Israel. This measure would block federal funding for American universities engaging in a boycott of Israeli academic institutions or scholars to ensure that taxpayer dollars are not used to fund bigoted attacks against Israel that undermine the fundamental principles of academic freedom.
> 
> This bipartisan legislation seeks to preserve academic freedom and combat bigotry by shielding Israel from unjust boycotts. It is ludicrous for critics to go after our democratic friend and ally Israel when they should be focusing on the evils perpetrated by repressive, authoritarian regimes like Iran and North Korea, said Congressman Roskam, the Chief Deputy Whip and co-chair of the House Republican Israel Caucus. These boycotts not only threaten educational cooperation between the United States and Israel, but ultimately undermine the academic goals of all nations. Congress has a responsibility to fight back against these hateful campaigns, which contradict academic freedom and are designed to delegitimize the Jewish State of Israel. Im so thankful for the wisdom and leadership of Ambassador Michael Oren, who has helped raise awareness for this important effort.
> 
> As a former university professor, I appreciate the value of academic exchanges involving universities and individuals, particularly between strong international allies with robust academic programs like the United States and Israel. Scholarship and research should be about the pursuit of knowledge, and universities have been and always should be a community where different opinions and ideas are encouraged and nourished," said Congressman Dan Lipinski. "The boycott of U.S.-Israeli academic exchanges proposed by the American Studies Association and Association of Asian American Studies would lead to negative effects on educational and research institutions in both nations.  I am proud to join Rep. Roskam in introducing legislation that would help assure that no federal funds would go to any American university that would consider this ill-conceived boycott and thus deter U.S. based academic institutions from joining it."
> 
> "The Protect Academic Freedom Act represents the first legislation that defends Israel against discriminatory boycotts which impede rather than advance the peace process and that seek to deny Israelis the right to free speech on American campuses, said former Ambassador Michael Oren. As a citizen of Israel and its former ambassador to the United States, as well as an historian and visiting professor on leading American campuses, I strongly support this courageous initiative. It can be the turning point in the struggle against the delegitimization of the Jewish State."
> 
> ...
> 
> Roskam, Lipinski Introduce Bipartisan Legislation to Protect Academic Freedom by Preventing Academic Boycott of Israel | Congressman Peter Roskam
> 
> Click here to read the bill text of H.R. 4009 Protect Academic Freedom Act.
> 
> https://roskam.house.gov/sites/roskam.house.gov/files/wysiwyg_uploaded/Roskam%20Boycott%20Letter_0.pdf
> 
> ...in Adobe PDF format.
> 
> ========================================
Click to expand...




> that seek to deny Israelis the right to free speech on American campuses



That is not true.

This bill is based on a lie.

But then again, just about everything about Israel is based on lies.


----------



## Katzndogz

Israel simply hasn't killed enough palestinian children, there are still plenty to be suicide bombers.    Israel needs to do a better job.


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> As SLAVE LABOUR in their own land,Stop Talking SHIT Hoss.....all the Palestinian workers get is a FEW SHEKELS,whist the Occupationist get the BIG BUCKS.
> 
> but have a nice day all the same,Hoss..steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone takes note that Steve will never ever mention the way the foreign workers such as the Hindus are treated as virtual slaves in Saudi Arabia and the rest of the oil-rich countries.  Here he is posting on a Middle East forum, and he will not say one word about what is going on there.  Maybe he thinks he is the paymaster for those employing the Palestinians and knows just what everyone is being paid.  Is that it, Steve?  You make out the pay envelopes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well in some cases I completely agree with you but the MOSLEM's (From Pakistan,Bangladesh mainly,as Hindus I think there would be few)Are very poor in their own countries, can in a few years become extremely wealthy and the money they send home has a massive impact on their families back home.....I have seen the difference when new workers arrive in all parts of the Gulf,they are thin in comparison to the worker returning home,who are really beefed up both men a women......so these guest workers really benefit from the opportunity to work in the Gulf states.Don't ever say I basically know nothing because I'm up to speed on everything,most of the time as you know
> 
> It is completely the opposite for the Palestinians.I "never" said anything about it because I was talking about the plight of the Palestinians which nothing to do with the situation for the Muslums in the Gulf.
> 
> But you should be more concerned by the wages in the US....what is it now $6 or $4 bucks an hour.....awful....our lowest paid employee is $24 per hour and we employ over 300 team members.steve
Click to expand...

4th quarter, 2013, ave hourly wage- $19.65


----------



## irosie91

Katzndogz said:


> Israel simply hasn't killed enough palestinian children, there are still plenty to be suicide bombers.    Israel needs to do a better job.




be not bitter.      the kids are not at fault----its their parents---
and those who support the actions of their parents and trivialize 
the filth to which the children are exposed.     The poor kids are 
something like  "hitler's youth"------not their fault.     They are victims 
of child abuse


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Roskam, Lipinski Introduce Bipartisan Legislation to Protect Academic Freedom by Preventing Academic Boycott of Israel
> *
> Feb 6, 2014 Press Release - US House of Representatives website - Congressman Roskam's section of the website.
> 
> ...
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C. Today, Reps. Peter Roskam (*R*-IL) and Dan Lipinski (*D*-IL) introduced the bipartisan Protect Academic Freedom Act (H.R. 4009) to address the growing threat of unjustified boycotts against the Jewish State of Israel. In December 2013, the American Studies Association (ASA) became the second major educational organization to adopt an academic boycott of Israel. This measure would block federal funding for American universities engaging in a boycott of Israeli academic institutions or scholars to ensure that taxpayer dollars are not used to fund bigoted attacks against Israel that undermine the fundamental principles of academic freedom.
> 
> This bipartisan legislation seeks to preserve academic freedom and combat bigotry by shielding Israel from unjust boycotts. It is ludicrous for critics to go after our democratic friend and ally Israel when they should be focusing on the evils perpetrated by repressive, authoritarian regimes like Iran and North Korea, said Congressman Roskam, the Chief Deputy Whip and co-chair of the House Republican Israel Caucus. These boycotts not only threaten educational cooperation between the United States and Israel, but ultimately undermine the academic goals of all nations. Congress has a responsibility to fight back against these hateful campaigns, which contradict academic freedom and are designed to delegitimize the Jewish State of Israel. Im so thankful for the wisdom and leadership of Ambassador Michael Oren, who has helped raise awareness for this important effort.
> 
> As a former university professor, I appreciate the value of academic exchanges involving universities and individuals, particularly between strong international allies with robust academic programs like the United States and Israel. Scholarship and research should be about the pursuit of knowledge, and universities have been and always should be a community where different opinions and ideas are encouraged and nourished," said Congressman Dan Lipinski. "The boycott of U.S.-Israeli academic exchanges proposed by the American Studies Association and Association of Asian American Studies would lead to negative effects on educational and research institutions in both nations.  I am proud to join Rep. Roskam in introducing legislation that would help assure that no federal funds would go to any American university that would consider this ill-conceived boycott and thus deter U.S. based academic institutions from joining it."
> 
> "The Protect Academic Freedom Act represents the first legislation that defends Israel against discriminatory boycotts which impede rather than advance the peace process and that seek to deny Israelis the right to free speech on American campuses, said former Ambassador Michael Oren. As a citizen of Israel and its former ambassador to the United States, as well as an historian and visiting professor on leading American campuses, I strongly support this courageous initiative. It can be the turning point in the struggle against the delegitimization of the Jewish State."
> 
> ...
> 
> Roskam, Lipinski Introduce Bipartisan Legislation to Protect Academic Freedom by Preventing Academic Boycott of Israel | Congressman Peter Roskam
> 
> Click here to read the bill text of H.R. 4009 Protect Academic Freedom Act.
> 
> https://roskam.house.gov/sites/roskam.house.gov/files/wysiwyg_uploaded/Roskam%20Boycott%20Letter_0.pdf
> 
> ...in Adobe PDF format.
> 
> ========================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that seek to deny Israelis the right to free speech on American campuses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true.
> 
> This bill is based on a lie.
> 
> *But then again, just about everything about Israel is based on lies*.
Click to expand...


Considering you know nothing about the Israel - Palestine conflict, and you brainwashed by Arab propaganda beyond reparation, this comment is not surprising


----------



## Victory67

Hossfly said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support a boycott of Israel but I do support a boycott of all products manufactured, grown, or produced in the settlements.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not very sporting of you, Sweetness. What about those Palestinian workers trying to feed their families?
Click to expand...


Why would Israeli settlers hire Palestinians to make their products?


----------



## Kondor3

Victory67 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support a boycott of Israel but I do support a boycott of all products manufactured, grown, or produced in the settlements.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not very sporting of you, Sweetness. What about those Palestinian workers trying to feed their families?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Israeli settlers hire Palestinians to make their products?
Click to expand...

Every project needs its shit-shovelers... something the Palestinians excel at?


----------



## Victory67

Kondor3 said:


> Every project needs its shit-shovelers... something the Palestinians excel at?



Well if that's the case and Israelis are making profits off the backs of non-Jewish labor in illegal settlements, those products should be boycotted.


----------



## Kondor3

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every project needs its shit-shovelers... something the Palestinians excel at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if that's the case and Israelis are making profits off the backs of non-Jewish labor in illegal settlements, those products should be boycotted.
Click to expand...

If you want to deprive Palestinians of paychecks, go right ahead... better to shovel shit than starve... but you know best...


----------



## Victory67

Kondor3 said:


> If you want to deprive Palestinians of paychecks, go right ahead... better to shovel shit than starve... but you know best...



No doubt many Afrikaners employeed black South Africans to make them profit, but those products were also boycotted when we boycotted Apartheid South Africa.

Want to make an omelet you must break some eggs.


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone takes note that Steve will never ever mention the way the foreign workers such as the Hindus are treated as virtual slaves in Saudi Arabia and the rest of the oil-rich countries.  Here he is posting on a Middle East forum, and he will not say one word about what is going on there.  Maybe he thinks he is the paymaster for those employing the Palestinians and knows just what everyone is being paid.  Is that it, Steve?  You make out the pay envelopes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in some cases I completely agree with you but the MOSLEM's (From Pakistan,Bangladesh mainly,as Hindus I think there would be few)Are very poor in their own countries, can in a few years become extremely wealthy and the money they send home has a massive impact on their families back home.....I have seen the difference when new workers arrive in all parts of the Gulf,they are thin in comparison to the worker returning home,who are really beefed up both men a women......so these guest workers really benefit from the opportunity to work in the Gulf states.Don't ever say I basically know nothing because I'm up to speed on everything,most of the time as you know
> 
> It is completely the opposite for the Palestinians.I "never" said anything about it because I was talking about the plight of the Palestinians which nothing to do with the situation for the Muslums in the Gulf.
> 
> But you should be more concerned by the wages in the US....what is it now $6 or $4 bucks an hour.....awful....our lowest paid employee is $24 per hour and we employ over 300 team members.steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4th quarter, 2013, ave hourly wage- $19.65
Click to expand...


And the hourly rate for the lowest paid.....NOT $24....NOT $19.65.....NO $6 ? per hour Hoss.....I was talking Lowest Paid......as you fully understand....Naughty Hoss steve


----------



## Hossfly

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to deprive Palestinians of paychecks, go right ahead... better to shovel shit than starve... but you know best...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt many Afrikaners employeed black South Africans to make them profit, but those products were also boycotted when we boycotted Apartheid South Africa.
> 
> Want to make an omelet you must break some eggs.
Click to expand...

Apples and eggs here. There's no comparison of Israel and South Africa at all. And Pali workers in settlements make living wages.


----------



## Victory67

Hossfly said:


> Apples and eggs here. There's no comparison of Israel and South Africa at all. And Pali workers in settlements make living wages.



The situation in the West Bank is very similar to the situation in Apartheid South Africa.


----------



## theliq

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to deprive Palestinians of paychecks, go right ahead... better to shovel shit than starve... but you know best...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt many Afrikaners employeed black South Africans to make them profit, but those products were also boycotted when we boycotted Apartheid South Africa.
> 
> Want to make an omelet you must break some eggs.
Click to expand...


Yup and a lot of them NOW LIVE IN ISRAEL...Don't they ........ Zionists Answer ??????

I'll answer for you.....IT IS YES.


Thank you Liq


----------



## Hossfly

Victory67 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apples and eggs here. There's no comparison of Israel and South Africa at all. And Pali workers in settlements make living wages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The situation in the West Bank is very similar to the situation in Apartheid South Africa.
Click to expand...

Thatsa crocka shi'ite and you know it.


----------



## Kondor3

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to deprive Palestinians of paychecks, go right ahead... better to shovel shit than starve... but you know best...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt many Afrikaners employeed black South Africans to make them profit, but those products were also boycotted when we boycotted Apartheid South Africa.
> 
> Want to make an omelet you must break some eggs.
Click to expand...

Feel free to try...

*DO* let us know when you've got the United States of America in your corner and backing a boycott, yes?


----------



## theliq

Victory67 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apples and eggs here. There's no comparison of Israel and South Africa at all. And Pali workers in settlements make living wages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The situation in the West Bank is very similar to the situation in Apartheid South Africa.
Click to expand...


It is much WORSE


----------



## Kondor3

theliq said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apples and eggs here. There's no comparison of Israel and South Africa at all. And Pali workers in settlements make living wages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The situation in the West Bank is very similar to the situation in Apartheid South Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is much WORSE
Click to expand...

True.

The Black South African population wasn't stupid enough to get herded into a postage-stamp -sized piece of land, only to start launching rocket barrages at their antagonists...

The Black South Africans were FAR smarter and tougher than the pissant Palestinians...


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apples and eggs here. There's no comparison of Israel and South Africa at all. And Pali workers in settlements make living wages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The situation in the West Bank is very similar to the situation in Apartheid South Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thatsa crocka shi'ite and you know it.
Click to expand...


It's is NOT Hoss,it's WORSE....ever been to ISRAEL???ever been to SA??????thought not


----------



## Victory67

Kondor3 said:


> Feel free to try...
> 
> *DO* let us know when you've got the United States of America in your corner and backing a boycott, yes?



The United States has considered all settlements in the West Bank to be illegal since they first began to be constructed.

We also consider the annexation of West Bank land and calling it "Jerusalem" to be illegitimate.

This is why our embassy is still in Tel Aviv.

As for a boycott of Israeli settlement products, that may be coming sometime in the future.


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to deprive Palestinians of paychecks, go right ahead... better to shovel shit than starve... but you know best...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt many Afrikaners employeed black South Africans to make them profit, but those products were also boycotted when we boycotted Apartheid South Africa.
> 
> Want to make an omelet you must break some eggs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup and a lot of them NOW LIVE IN ISRAEL...Don't they ........ Zionists Answer ??????
> 
> I'll answer for you.....IT IS YES.
> 
> 
> Thank you Liq
Click to expand...

You two geniuses complementing one another-where do you get your information from?  Maan, Rense or Palestine Today?


----------



## theliq

Kondor3 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The situation in the West Bank is very similar to the situation in Apartheid South Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is much WORSE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.
> 
> The Black South African population wasn't stupid enough to get herded into a postage-stamp -sized piece of land, only to start launching rocket barrages at their antagonists...
> 
> The Black South Africans were FAR smarter and tougher than the pissant Palestinians...
Click to expand...


Is that right Kondy!!!!!!for your information The Palestinians have one of the HIGHEST Matriculation rates for University Entrants/Education.......IN THE WORLD.......now stop talking shit


----------



## Victory67

Hossfly said:


> Thatsa crocka shi'ite and you know it.



I know for a fact that there is a comprehensive system of seperation and segregation in the West Bank , a system of land confiscation and land use, a system of selective law enforcement that boils down to a religious/ethnically based form of Apartheid.


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The situation in the West Bank is very similar to the situation in Apartheid South Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> Thatsa crocka shi'ite and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's is NOT Hoss,it's WORSE....ever been to ISRAEL???ever been to SA??????thought not
Click to expand...

Well, digger, I've never been to Six Flags but I know everything about it.


----------



## Kondor3

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to try...
> 
> *DO* let us know when you've got the United States of America in your corner and backing a boycott, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United States has considered all settlements in the West Bank to be illegal since they first began to be constructed.
> 
> We also consider the annexation of West Bank land and calling it "Jerusalem" to be illegitimate.
> 
> This is why our embassy is still in Tel Aviv.
> 
> As for a boycott of Israeli settlement products, that may be coming sometime in the future.
Click to expand...

Wake me up when you've got something...

Meanwhile... check-iout Congressman Roskam, and HR 4009, eh?


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt many Afrikaners employeed black South Africans to make them profit, but those products were also boycotted when we boycotted Apartheid South Africa.
> 
> Want to make an omelet you must break some eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup and a lot of them NOW LIVE IN ISRAEL...Don't they ........ Zionists Answer ??????
> 
> I'll answer for you.....IT IS YES.
> 
> 
> Thank you Liq
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You two geniuses complementing one another-where do you get your information from?  Maan, Rense or Palestine Today?
Click to expand...


I am NO Geniuse sic so's yours Hoss.......but I do travel the World and know much about much.


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel simply hasn't killed enough palestinian children, there are still plenty to be suicide bombers.    Israel needs to do a better job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be not bitter.      the kids are not at fault----its their parents---
> and those who support the actions of their parents and trivialize
> the filth to which the children are exposed.     The poor kids are
> something like  "hitler's youth"------not their fault.     They are victims
> of child abuse
Click to expand...


But you omitted ZIONIST YOUTH Rosie......why?


----------



## toastman

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup and a lot of them NOW LIVE IN ISRAEL...Don't they ........ Zionists Answer ??????
> 
> I'll answer for you.....IT IS YES.
> 
> 
> Thank you Liq
> 
> 
> 
> You two geniuses complementing one another-where do you get your information from?  Maan, Rense or Palestine Today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am NO Geniuse sic so's yours Hoss.......but I do travel the World and know much about much.
Click to expand...


You certainly know how to spew Arab/Palestinian propaganda. In which part of your travel did you learn that?


----------



## Indeependent

Let's theorize...
Every nation on earth boycotts Israel.
Jews, who comprise 1% of 1% of the world's population but a hell of a lot more of the money, buy Israeli products.
It would also be a boon for the USPS.

Never gonna happen.


----------



## Victory67

Indeependent said:


> Let's theorize...
> Every nation on earth boycotts Israel.
> Jews, who comprise 1% of 1% of the world's population but a hell of a lot more of the money, buy Israeli products.
> It would also be a boon for the USPS.
> 
> Never gonna happen.



An international boycott of Israel would be devastating.


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel simply hasn't killed enough palestinian children, there are still plenty to be suicide bombers.    Israel needs to do a better job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be not bitter.      the kids are not at fault----its their parents---
> and those who support the actions of their parents and trivialize
> the filth to which the children are exposed.     The poor kids are
> something like  "hitler's youth"------not their fault.     They are victims
> of child abuse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you omitted ZIONIST YOUTH Rosie......why?
Click to expand...


Not to late for you to watch those Palestinian cartoons, Steve, and you too can learn how to be a shaheed.  Think of all those gorgeous houris up there just waiting to serve you hand and foot.  You will have the time of your life.


----------



## irosie91

theliq said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel simply hasn't killed enough palestinian children, there are still plenty to be suicide bombers.    Israel needs to do a better job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be not bitter.      the kids are not at fault----its their parents---
> and those who support the actions of their parents and trivialize
> the filth to which the children are exposed.     The poor kids are
> something like  "hitler's youth"------not their fault.     They are victims
> of child abuse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you omitted ZIONIST YOUTH Rosie......why?
Click to expand...


I never omit  zionist youth      liq------charming well mannered 
children      I like boy scouts too


----------



## Indeependent

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's theorize...
> Every nation on earth boycotts Israel.
> Jews, who comprise 1% of 1% of the world's population but a hell of a lot more of the money, buy Israeli products.
> It would also be a boon for the USPS.
> 
> Never gonna happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An international boycott of Israel would be devastating.
Click to expand...


And hopefully bring the final war and the rebuilding of the Holy Temple.
In fact, this scenario is depicted in the first two of King David's Hymns.


----------



## Victory67

Indeependent said:


> And hopefully bring the final war and the rebuilding of the Holy Temple.
> In fact, this scenario is depicted in the first two of King David's Hymns.



Hence the inherent danger in mixing religion with politics.


----------



## Indeependent

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And hopefully bring the final war and the rebuilding of the Holy Temple.
> In fact, this scenario is depicted in the first two of King David's Hymns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the inherent danger in mixing religion with politics.
Click to expand...


Not if one is trying their best to practice the true ways of God.
If the State of Israel was a Torah Observant nation things would be much different.
And to be completely honest, there are rabbinical leaders who want peace at all costs and there are rabbinical leaders who would have eliminated the trouble makers a long time ago.


----------



## Victory67

Indeependent said:


> Not if one is trying their best to practice the true ways of God.
> If the State of Israel was a Torah Observant nation things would be much different.
> And to be completely honest, there are rabbinical leaders who want peace at all costs and there are rabbinical leaders who would have eliminated the trouble makers a long time ago.



This is a issue of international laws, not 3,000 year old fairy tales.


----------



## Indeependent

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not if one is trying their best to practice the true ways of God.
> If the State of Israel was a Torah Observant nation things would be much different.
> And to be completely honest, there are rabbinical leaders who want peace at all costs and there are rabbinical leaders who would have eliminated the trouble makers a long time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a issue of international laws, not 3,000 year old fairy tales.
Click to expand...


Your fairy tale is someone else's legacy.
If God didn't give Israel to the Children Of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob, we wouldn't make such an issue of it.
We didn't ask for the 1967 war, but the retards threatened Israel and the Jews got the Wall back.
Now the retards want to go back to 1967 or 1948 or Nazi Germany.
We know what they want; Jews aren't renown for being stupid.


----------



## Victory67

Indeependent said:


> Your fairy tale is someone else's legacy.
> If God didn't give Israel to the Children Of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob, we wouldn't make such an issue of it.
> We didn't ask for the 1967 war, but the retards threatened Israel and the Jews got the Wall back.
> Now the retards want to go back to 1967 or 1948 or Nazi Germany.
> We know what they want; Jews aren't renown for being stupid.



Bringing "God" into this discussion is pretty stupid and useless.


----------



## Hossfly

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your fairy tale is someone else's legacy.
> If God didn't give Israel to the Children Of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob, we wouldn't make such an issue of it.
> We didn't ask for the 1967 war, but the retards threatened Israel and the Jews got the Wall back.
> Now the retards want to go back to 1967 or 1948 or Nazi Germany.
> We know what they want; Jews aren't renown for being stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing "God" into this discussion is pretty stupid and useless.
Click to expand...

Not so. God is all it's about.


----------



## Victory67

Hossfly said:


> Not so. God is all it's about.



What does God have to do with the 4th Geneva Conventions?


----------



## Hossfly

Victory67 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. God is all it's about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does God have to do with the 4th Geneva Conventions?
Click to expand...

That's classified, bub.


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope every state proposes similar bills, that will give us 50 states to get the crimes of Occupation talked about, I want every American to know Israel has killed 1519 children in Palestine since 2000.
> 
> I want every American to  know Israel has been engaged in an ethnic cleansing operation in Palestine for over 65 years.
> 
> I want every American to see pictures of every child Israel attacked with white phsphorous.
> 
> I want every American to know the daily human rights abuses of Occupation.
> 
> LET'S see more bills proposed, like that proposed in NY, I say.
> 
> I love seeing BDS growing like it is, hastening the day the Apartheid Regime will fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what you say or don't say, the anti BDS movement has started, the Bills will pass, and before you say "Palestinian Suicide Bomber" the BDS will be considered a pariah organization across this country.
> 
> Now repeat after me:
> 
> God...Bless...America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BUT THE FACTS ARE THE TRUTH IDIOT.....WELL DONE SHERRI for bring this to my attention...I will be commenting with an exposea on the Israeli (WITH TOTAL ZIONIST SUPPORT)Military TREATMENT OF PALESTINIAN CHILDREN.......America don't agree with this treatment nor do the Civil Jewish Population including much of the IM who have had to carry out such Deeds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The world are watching and are disgusted.........Not that Zionists give a F_ck of course
Click to expand...

Proof that all Pali supporters are mentally ill.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Roskam, Lipinski Introduce Bipartisan Legislation to Protect Academic Freedom by Preventing Academic Boycott of Israel
> *
> Feb 6, 2014 Press Release - US House of Representatives website - Congressman Roskam's section of the website.
> 
> ...
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C. Today, Reps. Peter Roskam (*R*-IL) and Dan Lipinski (*D*-IL) introduced the bipartisan Protect Academic Freedom Act (H.R. 4009) to address the growing threat of unjustified boycotts against the Jewish State of Israel. In December 2013, the American Studies Association (ASA) became the second major educational organization to adopt an academic boycott of Israel. This measure would block federal funding for American universities engaging in a boycott of Israeli academic institutions or scholars to ensure that taxpayer dollars are not used to fund bigoted attacks against Israel that undermine the fundamental principles of academic freedom.
> 
> This bipartisan legislation seeks to preserve academic freedom and combat bigotry by shielding Israel from unjust boycotts. It is ludicrous for critics to go after our democratic friend and ally Israel when they should be focusing on the evils perpetrated by repressive, authoritarian regimes like Iran and North Korea, said Congressman Roskam, the Chief Deputy Whip and co-chair of the House Republican Israel Caucus. These boycotts not only threaten educational cooperation between the United States and Israel, but ultimately undermine the academic goals of all nations. Congress has a responsibility to fight back against these hateful campaigns, which contradict academic freedom and are designed to delegitimize the Jewish State of Israel. Im so thankful for the wisdom and leadership of Ambassador Michael Oren, who has helped raise awareness for this important effort.
> 
> As a former university professor, I appreciate the value of academic exchanges involving universities and individuals, particularly between strong international allies with robust academic programs like the United States and Israel. Scholarship and research should be about the pursuit of knowledge, and universities have been and always should be a community where different opinions and ideas are encouraged and nourished," said Congressman Dan Lipinski. "The boycott of U.S.-Israeli academic exchanges proposed by the American Studies Association and Association of Asian American Studies would lead to negative effects on educational and research institutions in both nations.  I am proud to join Rep. Roskam in introducing legislation that would help assure that no federal funds would go to any American university that would consider this ill-conceived boycott and thus deter U.S. based academic institutions from joining it."
> 
> "The Protect Academic Freedom Act represents the first legislation that defends Israel against discriminatory boycotts which impede rather than advance the peace process and that seek to deny Israelis the right to free speech on American campuses, said former Ambassador Michael Oren. As a citizen of Israel and its former ambassador to the United States, as well as an historian and visiting professor on leading American campuses, I strongly support this courageous initiative. It can be the turning point in the struggle against the delegitimization of the Jewish State."
> 
> ...
> 
> Roskam, Lipinski Introduce Bipartisan Legislation to Protect Academic Freedom by Preventing Academic Boycott of Israel | Congressman Peter Roskam
> 
> Click here to read the bill text of H.R. 4009 Protect Academic Freedom Act.
> 
> https://roskam.house.gov/sites/roskam.house.gov/files/wysiwyg_uploaded/Roskam%20Boycott%20Letter_0.pdf
> 
> ...in Adobe PDF format.
> 
> ========================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that seek to deny Israelis the right to free speech on American campuses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true.
> 
> This bill is based on a lie.
> 
> But then again, just about everything about Israel is based on lies.
Click to expand...

Tissue?


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support a boycott of Israel but I do support a boycott of all products manufactured, grown, or produced in the settlements.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not very sporting of you, Sweetness. What about those Palestinian workers trying to feed their families?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As SLAVE LABOUR in their own land,Stop Talking SHIT Hoss.....all the Palestinian workers get is a FEW SHEKELS,whist the Occupationist get the BIG BUCKS.
> 
> but have a nice day all the same,Hoss..steve
Click to expand...

As soon as you stop making up shit about "slave labor", ass LIQ'er.


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> be not bitter.      the kids are not at fault----its their parents---
> and those who support the actions of their parents and trivialize
> the filth to which the children are exposed.     The poor kids are
> something like  "hitler's youth"------not their fault.     They are victims
> of child abuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you omitted ZIONIST YOUTH Rosie......why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to late for you to watch those Palestinian cartoons, Steve, and you too can learn how to be a shaheed.  Think of all those gorgeous houris up there just waiting to serve you hand and foot.  You will have the time of your life.
Click to expand...


NOT TOO LATE..........it is too late but thanks


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what you say or don't say, the anti BDS movement has started, the Bills will pass, and before you say "Palestinian Suicide Bomber" the BDS will be considered a pariah organization across this country.
> 
> Now repeat after me:
> 
> God...Bless...America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT THE FACTS ARE THE TRUTH IDIOT.....WELL DONE SHERRI for bring this to my attention...I will be commenting with an exposea on the Israeli (WITH TOTAL ZIONIST SUPPORT)Military TREATMENT OF PALESTINIAN CHILDREN.......America don't agree with this treatment nor do the Civil Jewish Population including much of the IM who have had to carry out such Deeds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The world are watching and are disgusted.........Not that Zionists give a F_ck of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof that all Pali supporters are mentally ill.
Click to expand...


THAT'S bloody funny coming from YOU ... TALK ABOUT CALLING THE KETTLE BLACK


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you omitted ZIONIST YOUTH Rosie......why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to late for you to watch those Palestinian cartoons, Steve, and you too can learn how to be a shaheed.  Think of all those gorgeous houris up there just waiting to serve you hand and foot.  You will have the time of your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOT TOO LATE..........it is too late but thanks
Click to expand...

You were neutered, Stevie?  I'm sorry.


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you omitted ZIONIST YOUTH Rosie......why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to late for you to watch those Palestinian cartoons, Steve, and you too can learn how to be a shaheed.  Think of all those gorgeous houris up there just waiting to serve you hand and foot.  You will have the time of your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOT TOO LATE..........it is too late but thanks
Click to expand...


It is never too late to become a shaheed.  Just start watching the Palestinian cartoons, and that will get you motivated.


----------



## Sally

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> BUT THE FACTS ARE THE TRUTH IDIOT.....WELL DONE SHERRI for bring this to my attention...I will be commenting with an exposea on the Israeli (WITH TOTAL ZIONIST SUPPORT)Military TREATMENT OF PALESTINIAN CHILDREN.......America don't agree with this treatment nor do the Civil Jewish Population including much of the IM who have had to carry out such Deeds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The world are watching and are disgusted.........Not that Zionists give a F_ck of course
> 
> 
> 
> Proof that all Pali supporters are mentally ill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THAT'S bloody funny coming from YOU ... TALK ABOUT CALLING THE KETTLE BLACK
Click to expand...


But, Steve, it is very telling that on a Middle East forum with lots going on in the Middle East and people are being murdered right and left, all you seem to want to talk about is "Zionists."  Evidently you don't care what is happening in the rest of the Middle East.  I guess since the "Zionists" are not involved, it would be a waste of your time to keep up with the news.


----------



## Kondor3

Sally said:


> "..._It is never too late to become a shaheed_..."


Indeed... 

This is _Open Enrollment Month_ in Gaza City! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







They're even offering airfare specials.

"_By Grabthars hammar... what a savings._" 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgv7U3GYlDY]What a Savings - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sally

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to late for you to watch those Palestinian cartoons, Steve, and you too can learn how to be a shaheed.  Think of all those gorgeous houris up there just waiting to serve you hand and foot.  You will have the time of your life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT TOO LATE..........it is too late but thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were neutered, Stevie?  I'm sorry.
Click to expand...


Can't he still have 72 houris even though he is fixed?  After all, he can just lie back while they put grapes in his mouth and hand him glasses of wine.  What a way to spend eternity!!!  I think there is even a salon up there that will pamper his hands and feet.


----------



## Hossfly

Kondor3 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._It is never too late to become a shaheed_..."
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed...
> 
> This is _Open Enrollment Month_ in Gaza City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're even offering airfare specials.
> 
> "_By Grabthars hammar... what a savings._"
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgv7U3GYlDY]What a Savings - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

And they also get free Obamacare. A free Obamaphone and bushels of benefits.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

I shall never understand Sally choosing burning in hell for eternity over Jesus.

Why do you hate Jesus so much?





Sally said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT TOO LATE..........it is too late but thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You were neutered, Stevie?  I'm sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't he still have 72 houris even though he is fixed?  After all, he can just lie back while they put grapes in his mouth and hand him glasses of wine.  What a way to spend eternity!!!  I think there is even a salon up there that will pamper his hands and feet.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I shall never understand Sally choosing burning in hell for eternity over Jesus.
> 
> Why do you hate Jesus so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were neutered, Stevie?  I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't he still have 72 houris even though he is fixed?  After all, he can just lie back while they put grapes in his mouth and hand him glasses of wine.  What a way to spend eternity!!!  I think there is even a salon up there that will pamper his hands and feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

They don't have fires in hell, Sherriah. Didn't you know Obama outlawed all carbon fuels because of climate change?


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I shall never understand Sally choosing burning in hell for eternity over Jesus.
> 
> Why do you hate Jesus so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were neutered, Stevie?  I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't he still have 72 houris even though he is fixed?  After all, he can just lie back while they put grapes in his mouth and hand him glasses of wine.  What a way to spend eternity!!!  I think there is even a salon up there that will pamper his hands and feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




I certainly don't understand why, in this day and age when there are medicines to help mentally ill people, that people like Mrs. Sherri don't avail herself of them.  If Jesus were able to come back, he would be telling Mrs. Sherri the same as I am.


----------



## Indeependent

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I shall never understand Sally choosing burning in hell for eternity over Jesus.
> 
> Why do you hate Jesus so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were neutered, Stevie?  I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't he still have 72 houris even though he is fixed?  After all, he can just lie back while they put grapes in his mouth and hand him glasses of wine.  What a way to spend eternity!!!  I think there is even a salon up there that will pamper his hands and feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Sorry Sherri, a real religion doesn't need a Hell as God is not a prick.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

You post the nonsense you post, about such things as "72 houris", who knows what that even is, and you call another mentally ill?

lol

And you refuse to answer the simplest of questions???




Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shall never understand Sally choosing burning in hell for eternity over Jesus.
> 
> Why do you hate Jesus so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't he still have 72 houris even though he is fixed?  After all, he can just lie back while they put grapes in his mouth and hand him glasses of wine.  What a way to spend eternity!!!  I think there is even a salon up there that will pamper his hands and feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly don't understand why, in this day and age when there are medicines to help mentally ill people, that people like Mrs. Sherri don't avail herself of them.  If Jesus were able to come back, he would be telling Mrs. Sherri the same as I am.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Christians believe in a heaven and hell, it is spoken of in The Bible, in John 3, that is one example.

Christianity has more followers then any other religion in our world, a recent PEW poll shows 32% of the population in our world are Christians. 



Indeependent said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shall never understand Sally choosing burning in hell for eternity over Jesus.
> 
> Why do you hate Jesus so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't he still have 72 houris even though he is fixed?  After all, he can just lie back while they put grapes in his mouth and hand him glasses of wine.  What a way to spend eternity!!!  I think there is even a salon up there that will pamper his hands and feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Sherri, a real religion doesn't need a Hell as God is not a prick.
Click to expand...


----------



## theliq

Sally said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof that all Pali supporters are mentally ill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S bloody funny coming from YOU ... TALK ABOUT CALLING THE KETTLE BLACK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, Steve, it is very telling that on a Middle East forum with lots going on in the Middle East and people are being murdered right and left, all you seem to want to talk about is "Zionists."  Evidently you don't care what is happening in the rest of the Middle East.  I guess since the "Zionists" are not involved, it would be a waste of your time to keep up with the news.
Click to expand...

That's a Silly Comment Sally

No one should blink when dealing with Terrorists Zionists or OTHERS and there are plenty of them.....Sally you know on here that I am only interested in a happy and fair outcome for the Palestinians and Jews both deserve a peaceful life.

Please don't ask me to discuss the awful situations in the Lavant,Syria or Egypt.I could but I just DON'T HAVE THE TIME.

Sally.....you may think I am anti Jewish....I am not,far from it...but I am anti Terrorist of which the Zionists have an appauling record.

have a pleasant day Sally..but NO MORE Silly comments please..steven...you have your cause,and so do I,as does Tinnie and Sherri..the way people on here speak to her is disgusting to say the least,any attacker or enemy of hers is then an enemy of mine........but I am also friendly with many Jews on here as in my personal life....Hoss and Marg  (and others)despite all the shit we throw at each other...well I do....I care for them more than they know,just because things seem fraught there is much to greatly admire in them all.MOST OF THE TIME.

I make a Great Friend but can be a Nasty Piece of work as a Enemybut I try to be more good than BAD.........Viva Palestine,Viva Israel.........THAT'S ALL GOOD


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They put their trust and faith in Jesus, and when persecuted know Jesus was too. And they seek to respond as Jesus would to circumstances they confront. And they make Jesus the center of their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Mrs. Sherri can tell us what is Jesus' way when it comes to those who are murdering his followers in Muslim countries?  Has Jesus told her yet?  If so, she can share the news with theliq.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who makes Jesus the center of their lives?  "The Palestinians"?  Ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he!  What a fucking joke and pile of manure you are!
Click to expand...


CRETIN The majority of Palestinians in Israel are Christian..........So EAT MY SHIT ZIONIST..YOU BIG BOWCHIERE


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S bloody funny coming from YOU ... TALK ABOUT CALLING THE KETTLE BLACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, Steve, it is very telling that on a Middle East forum with lots going on in the Middle East and people are being murdered right and left, all you seem to want to talk about is "Zionists."  Evidently you don't care what is happening in the rest of the Middle East.  I guess since the "Zionists" are not involved, it would be a waste of your time to keep up with the news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a Silly Comment Sally
> 
> No one should blink when dealing with Terrorists Zionists or OTHERS and there are plenty of them.....Sally you know on here that I am only interested in a happy and fair outcome for the Palestinians and Jews both deserve a peaceful life.
> 
> Please don't ask me to discuss the awful situations in the Lavant,Syria or Egypt.I could but I just DON'T HAVE THE TIME.
> 
> Sally.....you may think I am anti Jewish....I am not,far from it...but I am anti Terrorist of which the Zionists have an appauling record.
> 
> have a pleasant day Sally..but NO MORE Silly comments please..steven...you have your cause,and so do I,as does Tinnie and Sherri..the way people on here speak to her is disgusting to say the least,any attacker or enemy of hers is then an enemy of mine........but I am also friendly with many Jews on here as in my personal life....Hoss and Marg  (and others)despite all the shit we throw at each other...well I do....I care for them more than they know,just because things seem fraught there is much to greatly admire in them all.MOST OF THE TIME.
> 
> I make a Great Friend but can be a Nasty Piece of work as a Enemybut I try to be more good than BAD.........Viva Palestine,Viva Israel.........THAT'S ALL GOOD
Click to expand...

There's a lot of anti Semites who pretend to be "friends" with Jews.  

You are no exception.


----------



## Kondor3

Hey, Roudy, I get the impression that DaLicker doesn't like you much... are you heartbroken?


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They put their trust and faith in Jesus, and when persecuted know Jesus was too. And they seek to respond as Jesus would to circumstances they confront. And they make Jesus the center of their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> Who makes Jesus the center of their lives?  "The Palestinians"?  Ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he!  What a fucking joke and pile of manure you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CRETIN The majority of Palestinians in Israel are Christian..........So EAT MY SHIT ZIONIST..YOU BIG BOWCHIERE
Click to expand...

We're talking about Palestinian Muslims, douchebag.  Is Jesus "the center of their lives"?  

There are about 1.8 million Palestinian Muslims in Israel. The "Palestinian Christians" in Israel are a small percentage of it. 

Keep talking, maybe one day you'll say something intelligent.


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> Hey, Roudy, I get the impression that DaLicker doesn't like you much... are you heartbroken?


Do you ever wonder what he would be like if he had enough oxygen at birth?


----------



## Shaarona

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, Steve, it is very telling that on a Middle East forum with lots going on in the Middle East and people are being murdered right and left, all you seem to want to talk about is "Zionists."  Evidently you don't care what is happening in the rest of the Middle East.  I guess since the "Zionists" are not involved, it would be a waste of your time to keep up with the news.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a Silly Comment Sally
> 
> No one should blink when dealing with Terrorists Zionists or OTHERS and there are plenty of them.....Sally you know on here that I am only interested in a happy and fair outcome for the Palestinians and Jews both deserve a peaceful life.
> 
> Please don't ask me to discuss the awful situations in the Lavant,Syria or Egypt.I could but I just DON'T HAVE THE TIME.
> 
> Sally.....you may think I am anti Jewish....I am not,far from it...but I am anti Terrorist of which the Zionists have an appauling record.
> 
> have a pleasant day Sally..but NO MORE Silly comments please..steven...you have your cause,and so do I,as does Tinnie and Sherri..the way people on here speak to her is disgusting to say the least,any attacker or enemy of hers is then an enemy of mine........but I am also friendly with many Jews on here as in my personal life....Hoss and Marg  (and others)despite all the shit we throw at each other...well I do....I care for them more than they know,just because things seem fraught there is much to greatly admire in them all.MOST OF THE TIME.
> 
> I make a Great Friend but can be a Nasty Piece of work as a Enemybut I try to be more good than BAD.........Viva Palestine,Viva Israel.........THAT'S ALL GOOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a lot of anti Semites who pretend to be "friends" with Jews.
> 
> You are no exception.
Click to expand...


Why would anyone concern themselves with the faith or religious practices of another?

Its a mistake to think that anyone who is critical of Israel or wants peace in Palestine is anti-Semitic. 

Its also deceitful.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Roudy said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Roudy, I get the impression that DaLicker doesn't like you much... are you heartbroken?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever wonder what he would be like if he had enough oxygen at birth?
Click to expand...


He would probably be OK if he would just stop sniffing glue.








Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work.


----------



## Kondor3

Roudy said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Roudy, I get the impression that DaLicker doesn't like you much... are you heartbroken?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever wonder what he would be like if he had enough oxygen at birth?
Click to expand...

Warn a guy before you make a joke like that, will ya?

There goes a half-ounce of perfectly good morning coffee, right out the nose...


----------



## Kondor3

Rat in the Hat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Roudy, I get the impression that DaLicker doesn't like you much... are you heartbroken?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever wonder what he would be like if he had enough oxygen at birth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He would probably be OK if he would just stop sniffing glue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work.
Click to expand...

Jesus-H-Tap-Dancing-Christ, but this is a tough 'room' this morning...


----------



## Roudy

Shaarona said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a Silly Comment Sally
> 
> No one should blink when dealing with Terrorists Zionists or OTHERS and there are plenty of them.....Sally you know on here that I am only interested in a happy and fair outcome for the Palestinians and Jews both deserve a peaceful life.
> 
> Please don't ask me to discuss the awful situations in the Lavant,Syria or Egypt.I could but I just DON'T HAVE THE TIME.
> 
> Sally.....you may think I am anti Jewish....I am not,far from it...but I am anti Terrorist of which the Zionists have an appauling record.
> 
> have a pleasant day Sally..but NO MORE Silly comments please..steven...you have your cause,and so do I,as does Tinnie and Sherri..the way people on here speak to her is disgusting to say the least,any attacker or enemy of hers is then an enemy of mine........but I am also friendly with many Jews on here as in my personal life....Hoss and Marg  (and others)despite all the shit we throw at each other...well I do....I care for them more than they know,just because things seem fraught there is much to greatly admire in them all.MOST OF THE TIME.
> 
> I make a Great Friend but can be a Nasty Piece of work as a Enemybut I try to be more good than BAD.........Viva Palestine,Viva Israel.........THAT'S ALL GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> There's a lot of anti Semites who pretend to be "friends" with Jews.
> 
> You are no exception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone concern themselves with the faith or religious practices of another?
> 
> Its a mistake to think that anyone who is critical of Israel or wants peace in Palestine is anti-Semitic.
> 
> Its also deceitful.
Click to expand...

There are many in Israel who are "critical" of Israeli policies. Just like there are many in the US who are critical of the US. 

Being critical however is not the same as being an anti Zionist, which is what we have here. An anti Zionist is an anti Semite pure and simple. 

It is deceitful for anti Semites to pose as "being critical".


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Roudy, I get the impression that DaLicker doesn't like you much... are you heartbroken?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever wonder what he would be like if he had enough oxygen at birth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He would probably be OK if he would just stop sniffing glue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work.
Click to expand...

Ass LIQ'er spotted walking out of a store.


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, Steve, it is very telling that on a Middle East forum with lots going on in the Middle East and people are being murdered right and left, all you seem to want to talk about is "Zionists."  Evidently you don't care what is happening in the rest of the Middle East.  I guess since the "Zionists" are not involved, it would be a waste of your time to keep up with the news.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a Silly Comment Sally
> 
> No one should blink when dealing with Terrorists Zionists or OTHERS and there are plenty of them.....Sally you know on here that I am only interested in a happy and fair outcome for the Palestinians and Jews both deserve a peaceful life.
> 
> Please don't ask me to discuss the awful situations in the Lavant,Syria or Egypt.I could but I just DON'T HAVE THE TIME.
> 
> Sally.....you may think I am anti Jewish....I am not,far from it...but I am anti Terrorist of which the Zionists have an appauling record.
> 
> have a pleasant day Sally..but NO MORE Silly comments please..steven...you have your cause,and so do I,as does Tinnie and Sherri..the way people on here speak to her is disgusting to say the least,any attacker or enemy of hers is then an enemy of mine........but I am also friendly with many Jews on here as in my personal life....Hoss and Marg  (and others)despite all the shit we throw at each other...well I do....I care for them more than they know,just because things seem fraught there is much to greatly admire in them all.MOST OF THE TIME.
> 
> I make a Great Friend but can be a Nasty Piece of work as a Enemybut I try to be more good than BAD.........Viva Palestine,Viva Israel.........THAT'S ALL GOOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a lot of anti Semites who pretend to be "friends" with Jews.
> 
> You are no exception.
Click to expand...


Idiot...you can be friends with everyone if you have a mind....YOU DON'T


----------



## toastman

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a Silly Comment Sally
> 
> No one should blink when dealing with Terrorists Zionists or OTHERS and there are plenty of them.....Sally you know on here that I am only interested in a happy and fair outcome for the Palestinians and Jews both deserve a peaceful life.
> 
> Please don't ask me to discuss the awful situations in the Lavant,Syria or Egypt.I could but I just DON'T HAVE THE TIME.
> 
> Sally.....you may think I am anti Jewish....I am not,far from it...but I am anti Terrorist of which the Zionists have an appauling record.
> 
> have a pleasant day Sally..but NO MORE Silly comments please..steven...you have your cause,and so do I,as does Tinnie and Sherri..the way people on here speak to her is disgusting to say the least,any attacker or enemy of hers is then an enemy of mine........but I am also friendly with many Jews on here as in my personal life....Hoss and Marg  (and others)despite all the shit we throw at each other...well I do....I care for them more than they know,just because things seem fraught there is much to greatly admire in them all.MOST OF THE TIME.
> 
> I make a Great Friend but can be a Nasty Piece of work as a Enemybut I try to be more good than BAD.........Viva Palestine,Viva Israel.........THAT'S ALL GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> There's a lot of anti Semites who pretend to be "friends" with Jews.
> 
> You are no exception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot...you can be friends with everyone if you have a mind....YOU DON'T
Click to expand...


*but I am anti Terrorist of which the Zionists have an appauling record.*

Hmm, I guess Australia has a different definition of terrorism than most of the world. 

Either that, or you need a dictionary


----------



## Rat in the Hat

toastman said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a lot of anti Semites who pretend to be "friends" with Jews.
> 
> You are no exception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot...you can be friends with everyone if you have a mind....YOU DON'T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *but I am anti Terrorist of which the Zionists have an appauling record.*
> 
> Hmm, I guess Australia has a different definition of terrorism than most of the world.
> 
> Either that, or you need a dictionary
Click to expand...


Australia has a different definition of everything than most of the world.

Being upside down all the time screws up their brain patterns.


----------



## jillian

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a Silly Comment Sally
> 
> No one should blink when dealing with Terrorists Zionists or OTHERS and there are plenty of them.....Sally you know on here that I am only interested in a happy and fair outcome for the Palestinians and Jews both deserve a peaceful life.
> 
> Please don't ask me to discuss the awful situations in the Lavant,Syria or Egypt.I could but I just DON'T HAVE THE TIME.
> 
> Sally.....you may think I am anti Jewish....I am not,far from it...but I am anti Terrorist of which the Zionists have an appauling record.
> 
> have a pleasant day Sally..but NO MORE Silly comments please..steven...you have your cause,and so do I,as does Tinnie and Sherri..the way people on here speak to her is disgusting to say the least,any attacker or enemy of hers is then an enemy of mine........but I am also friendly with many Jews on here as in my personal life....Hoss and Marg  (and others)despite all the shit we throw at each other...well I do....I care for them more than they know,just because things seem fraught there is much to greatly admire in them all.MOST OF THE TIME.
> 
> I make a Great Friend but can be a Nasty Piece of work as a Enemybut I try to be more good than BAD.........Viva Palestine,Viva Israel.........THAT'S ALL GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> There's a lot of anti Semites who pretend to be "friends" with Jews.
> 
> You are no exception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot...you can be friends with everyone if you have a mind....YOU DON'T
Click to expand...


why would anyone be friends with a hate filled anti-semite?

well, except for other hate-filled anti-semites&#8230;.


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a lot of anti Semites who pretend to be "friends" with Jews.
> 
> You are no exception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone concern themselves with the faith or religious practices of another?
> 
> Its a mistake to think that anyone who is critical of Israel or wants peace in Palestine is anti-Semitic.
> 
> Its also deceitful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many in Israel who are "critical" of Israeli policies. Just like there are many in the US who are critical of the US.
> 
> Being critical however is not the same as being an anti Zionist, which is what we have here. An anti Zionist is an anti Semite pure and simple.
> 
> It is deceitful for anti Semites to pose as "being critical".
Click to expand...


It has become almost mirthful how Zionist love to demean about everyone including secular Jews in Israel yet any one who is critical of them they cry wolf


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone concern themselves with the faith or religious practices of another?
> 
> Its a mistake to think that anyone who is critical of Israel or wants peace in Palestine is anti-Semitic.
> 
> Its also deceitful.
> 
> 
> 
> There are many in Israel who are "critical" of Israeli policies. Just like there are many in the US who are critical of the US.
> 
> Being critical however is not the same as being an anti Zionist, which is what we have here. An anti Zionist is an anti Semite pure and simple.
> 
> It is deceitful for anti Semites to pose as "being critical".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has become almost mirthful how Zionist love to demean about everyone including secular Jews in Israel yet any one who is critical of them they cry wolf
Click to expand...

Where's the demeaning phrase, Steve?  You been smoking belly button lint again?


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many in Israel who are "critical" of Israeli policies. Just like there are many in the US who are critical of the US.
> 
> Being critical however is not the same as being an anti Zionist, which is what we have here. An anti Zionist is an anti Semite pure and simple.
> 
> It is deceitful for anti Semites to pose as "being critical".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has become almost mirthful how Zionist love to demean about everyone including secular Jews in Israel yet any one who is critical of them they cry wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's the demeaning phrase, Steve?  You been smoking belly button lint again?
Click to expand...


The facts.......Israeli population circa 22.5 Million

of which 5.9Million are Zionists

2.1 Million Arabs....almost all Palestinian

So much for the Dumbo Roudy saying nearly all Jewish Israelis are Zionists

Zionists are Jews NOT acting in accordance with Judaism.

What a shame that  Dumbo Roudys mental ability isn't as big as his FOUL MOUTH.

So Zionists are around only 25%.I am pro Jewish but not pro Zionists therefore I have 

never been or ever could be Anti-Semitic.

Anti Zionist completely..........like the majority of the world but don't think for one moment that Zionism has any thing to do with Judaism.....nothing could be further from the truth......Zionism EQUALS = TERRORISM.....other Jews are NOT


----------



## Indeependent

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has become almost mirthful how Zionist love to demean about everyone including secular Jews in Israel yet any one who is critical of them they cry wolf
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the demeaning phrase, Steve?  You been smoking belly button lint again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionists are Jews NOT acting in accordance with Judaism.
Click to expand...


No sarcasm intended...Please explain.


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many in Israel who are "critical" of Israeli policies. Just like there are many in the US who are critical of the US.
> 
> Being critical however is not the same as being an anti Zionist, which is what we have here. An anti Zionist is an anti Semite pure and simple.
> 
> It is deceitful for anti Semites to pose as "being critical".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has become almost mirthful how Zionist love to demean about everyone including secular Jews in Israel yet any one who is critical of them they cry wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's the demeaning phrase, Steve?  You been smoking belly button lint again?
Click to expand...


really hoss


----------



## theliq

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the demeaning phrase, Steve?  You been smoking belly button lint again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists are Jews NOT acting in accordance with Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No sarcasm intended...Please explain.
Click to expand...


No sarcasm intended.......You Should Know my friend


----------



## Indeependent

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists are Jews NOT acting in accordance with Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sarcasm intended...Please explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No sarcasm intended.......You Should Know my friend
Click to expand...


I DO know as I am an active member of my Orthodox community.
I study Chumash in Hebrew, Mishnayos in Hebew and Gemara in Aramaic.

Now please explain your statement as I can't explain a statement that is the opposite of what is true.
I would at least like to see a few of your sources.


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists are Jews NOT acting in accordance with Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sarcasm intended...Please explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No sarcasm intended.......You Should Know my friend
Click to expand...

It's true then. Jews in Israel don't want their own land. Well, blow me down, Hazel.


----------



## Indeependent

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> No sarcasm intended...Please explain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sarcasm intended.......You Should Know my friend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's true then. Jews in Israel don't want their own land. Well, blow me down, Hazel.
Click to expand...


And my grandfather PLANNED the Holocaust...all so that I and my contemporaries can applaud the West Bank Jordanians being evicted from their bomb making factory towns.

It was so worth 6 million dead Jews and 60+ million dead non-Jews.


----------



## theliq

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> No sarcasm intended...Please explain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sarcasm intended.......You Should Know my friend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I DO know as I am an active member of my Orthodox community.
> I study Chumash in Hebrew, Mishnayos in Hebew and Gemara in Aramaic.
> 
> Now please explain your statement as I can't explain a statement that is the opposite of what is true.
> I would at least like to see a few of your sources.
Click to expand...


Then YOU can explain Indie why Orthodox Jews are opposed to a ZIONIST STATE.steve


----------



## theliq

Indeependent said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> No sarcasm intended.......You Should Know my friend
> 
> 
> 
> It's true then. Jews in Israel don't want their own land. Well, blow me down, Hazel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And my grandfather PLANNED the Holocaust...all so that I and my contemporaries can applaud the West Bank Jordanians being evicted from their bomb making factory towns.
> 
> It was so worth 6 million dead Jews and 60+ million dead non-Jews.
Click to expand...


Expected something better from you Indie....steve


----------



## Indeependent

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> No sarcasm intended.......You Should Know my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DO know as I am an active member of my Orthodox community.
> I study Chumash in Hebrew, Mishnayos in Hebew and Gemara in Aramaic.
> 
> Now please explain your statement as I can't explain a statement that is the opposite of what is true.
> I would at least like to see a few of your sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then YOU can explain Indie why Orthodox Jews are opposed to a ZIONIST STATE.steve
Click to expand...


You talking about the Neturei Karta!
Ever meet one?
I think there's a few dozen of them and they never really base their opinion on Scripture.
Neturei Karta - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
They're waiting for Moshiach and they don't want to serve in the IDF.

And now for your explanation to the other 99.99999999999999999999999% of Orthodox Jews....


----------



## Indeependent

You know theliq is googling "Orthodox Jews who hate Israel".
Neturei Karta!  Holy crap!


----------



## theliq

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I DO know as I am an active member of my Orthodox community.
> I study Chumash in Hebrew, Mishnayos in Hebew and Gemara in Aramaic.
> 
> Now please explain your statement as I can't explain a statement that is the opposite of what is true.
> I would at least like to see a few of your sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then YOU can explain Indie why Orthodox Jews are opposed to a ZIONIST STATE.steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talking about the Neturei Karta!
> Ever meet one?
> I think there's a few dozen of them and they never really base their opinion on Scripture.
> Neturei Karta - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> They're waiting for Moshiach and they don't want to serve in the IDF.
> 
> And now for your explanation to the other 99.99999999999999999999999% of Orthodox Jews....
Click to expand...


Then can YOU explain why Secular Jews DO NOT WANT A ZIONIST STATE.steve


----------



## Indeependent

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then YOU can explain Indie why Orthodox Jews are opposed to a ZIONIST STATE.steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You talking about the Neturei Karta!
> Ever meet one?
> I think there's a few dozen of them and they never really base their opinion on Scripture.
> Neturei Karta - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> They're waiting for Moshiach and they don't want to serve in the IDF.
> 
> And now for your explanation to the other 99.99999999999999999999999% of Orthodox Jews....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then can YOU explain why Secular Jews DO NOT WANT A ZIONIST STATE.steve
Click to expand...


Your sentence was explicit that Zionism is anti-Judaism...
Please explain.

As an aside, the day of the SECULAR Jew not supporting Israel is WAY in decline and what is the KNOWLEDGE BASE of a SECULAR Jew in terms of Judaism?

Now...
Your sentence was explicit that Zionism is anti-Judaism...
Please explain.


----------



## Cajun

i am curious as to how those of you who have remained silent, or even applauded and thanked this blatantly racist comment...

*"Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work. "*

http://www.usmessageboard.com/8598558-post787.html

reconcile it with your accusations that those who are critical or opposed to the current practices and policies of zionism as exhibited by israel are anti-semites?

are you unaware that letting the above comment pass, fairly or unfairly, has a negative impact on people's opinions of jewish people and supporters of israel?

if this was just a one time incident it could probably slide, as distasteful as it is, but such attitudes pervade this forum.


----------



## Hossfly

Cajun said:


> i am curious as to how those of you who have remained silent, or even applauded and thanked this blatantly racist comment...
> 
> *"Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work. "*
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/8598558-post787.html
> 
> reconcile it with your accusations that those who are critical or opposed to the current practices and policies of zionism as ehibited by israel are anti-semites?
> 
> are you unaware that letting the above comment pass, fairly or unfairly, has a negative impact this has on people's opinions of jewish people and supporters of israel?
> 
> if this was just a one time incident it could probably slide, as distasteful as it is, but such attitudes pervade this forum.


"It's a , I say, it's a joke son"!
~~Foghorn Leghorn


----------



## theliq

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You talking about the Neturei Karta!
> Ever meet one?
> I think there's a few dozen of them and they never really base their opinion on Scripture.
> Neturei Karta - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> They're waiting for Moshiach and they don't want to serve in the IDF.
> 
> And now for your explanation to the other 99.99999999999999999999999% of Orthodox Jews....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then can YOU explain why Secular Jews DO NOT WANT A ZIONIST STATE.steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sentence was explicit that Zionism is anti-Judaism...
> Please explain.
> 
> As an aside, the day of the SECULAR Jew not supporting Israel is WAY in decline and what is the KNOWLEDGE BASE of a SECULAR Jew in terms of Judaism.
> 
> Now...
> Your sentence was explicit that Zionism is anti-Judaism...
> Please explain.
Click to expand...


Secular Jews support Israel of course they do,but they do NOT support a ZIONIST STATE,methinks you are


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then can YOU explain why Secular Jews DO NOT WANT A ZIONIST STATE.steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your sentence was explicit that Zionism is anti-Judaism...
> Please explain.
> 
> As an aside, the day of the SECULAR Jew not supporting Israel is WAY in decline and what is the KNOWLEDGE BASE of a SECULAR Jew in terms of Judaism.
> 
> Now...
> Your sentence was explicit that Zionism is anti-Judaism...
> Please explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Secular Jews support Israel of course they do,but they do NOT support a ZIONIST STATE,methinks you are
Click to expand...

That is absurd, Stevie Boy.


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your sentence was explicit that Zionism is anti-Judaism...
> Please explain.
> 
> As an aside, the day of the SECULAR Jew not supporting Israel is WAY in decline and what is the KNOWLEDGE BASE of a SECULAR Jew in terms of Judaism.
> 
> Now...
> Your sentence was explicit that Zionism is anti-Judaism...
> Please explain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secular Jews support Israel of course they do,but they do NOT support a ZIONIST STATE,methinks you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is absurd, Stevie Boy.
Click to expand...


Don't think so Hoss,you and Indie will have to do better than that


----------



## Indeependent

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Secular Jews support Israel of course they do,but they do NOT support a ZIONIST STATE,methinks you are
> 
> 
> 
> That is absurd, Stevie Boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't think so Hoss,you and Indie will have to do better than that
Click to expand...


Once again...

Your sentence was explicit that Zionism is anti-Judaism...
Please explain.


----------



## theliq

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is absurd, Stevie Boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think so Hoss,you and Indie will have to do better than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again...
> 
> Your sentence was explicit that Zionism is anti-Judaism...
> Please explain.
Click to expand...


Firstly ....you said Secular Jews DO NOT support Israel but this is in decline!!!!!!!!????????please explain


----------



## Kondor3

Cajun said:


> i am curious as to how those of you who have remained silent, or even applauded and thanked this blatantly racist comment...
> 
> *"Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work. "*
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/8598558-post787.html
> 
> reconcile it with your accusations that those who are critical or opposed to the current practices and policies of zionism as ehibited by israel are anti-semites?
> 
> are you unaware that letting the above comment pass, fairly or unfairly, has a negative impact this has on people's opinions of jewish people and supporters of israel?
> 
> if this was just a one time incident it could probably slide, as distasteful as it is, but such attitudes pervade this forum.


Juvenile segue.


----------



## Cajun

Hossfly said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am curious as to how those of you who have remained silent, or even applauded and thanked this blatantly racist comment...
> 
> *"Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work. "*
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/8598558-post787.html
> 
> reconcile it with your accusations that those who are critical or opposed to the current practices and policies of zionism as ehibited by israel are anti-semites?
> 
> are you unaware that letting the above comment pass, fairly or unfairly, has a negative impact this has on people's opinions of jewish people and supporters of israel?
> 
> if this was just a one time incident it could probably slide, as distasteful as it is, but such attitudes pervade this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> "It's a , I say, it's a joke son"!
> ~~Foghorn Leghorn
Click to expand...


no it isn't.

it is racist.

it is a play on a racist stereotype.

you should take away your "thanks".


----------



## theliq

Kondor3 said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am curious as to how those of you who have remained silent, or even applauded and thanked this blatantly racist comment...
> 
> *"Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work. "*
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/8598558-post787.html
> 
> reconcile it with your accusations that those who are critical or opposed to the current practices and policies of zionism as ehibited by israel are anti-semites?
> 
> are you unaware that letting the above comment pass, fairly or unfairly, has a negative impact this has on people's opinions of jewish people and supporters of israel?
> 
> if this was just a one time incident it could probably slide, as distasteful as it is, but such attitudes pervade this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Juvenile segue.
Click to expand...


I don't think Rat would think like that at all Cajun,    he may be a Zionist but in this instance not a racist.........well I hope not.steve


----------



## Hossfly

Cajun said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am curious as to how those of you who have remained silent, or even applauded and thanked this blatantly racist comment...
> 
> *"Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work. "*
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/8598558-post787.html
> 
> reconcile it with your accusations that those who are critical or opposed to the current practices and policies of zionism as ehibited by israel are anti-semites?
> 
> are you unaware that letting the above comment pass, fairly or unfairly, has a negative impact this has on people's opinions of jewish people and supporters of israel?
> 
> if this was just a one time incident it could probably slide, as distasteful as it is, but such attitudes pervade this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> "It's a , I say, it's a joke son"!
> ~~Foghorn Leghorn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no it isn't.
> 
> it is racist.
> 
> it is a play on a racist stereotype.
> 
> you should take away your "thanks".
Click to expand...

*You* take it away , Ace.


----------



## Indeependent

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think so Hoss,you and Indie will have to do better than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again...
> 
> Your sentence was explicit that Zionism is anti-Judaism...
> Please explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly ....you said Secular Jews DO NOT support Israel but this is in decline!!!!!!!!????????please explain
Click to expand...


That's a lie.  Your statement was WAY first.
You're not pulling out of sequence crap here.
You made a statement that requires many years of study of Scripture as though you have that education...
BACK IT UP!
Or admit you were passing gas out of your mouth.


----------



## Cajun

Kondor3 said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am curious as to how those of you who have remained silent, or even applauded and thanked this blatantly racist comment...
> 
> *"Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work. "*
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/8598558-post787.html
> 
> reconcile it with your accusations that those who are critical or opposed to the current practices and policies of zionism as ehibited by israel are anti-semites?
> 
> are you unaware that letting the above comment pass, fairly or unfairly, has a negative impact this has on people's opinions of jewish people and supporters of israel?
> 
> if this was just a one time incident it could probably slide, as distasteful as it is, but such attitudes pervade this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Juvenile segue.
Click to expand...


it was racist and you should take away your thanks.

it was worthy of the KKK.


----------



## Indeependent

Cajun said:


> i am curious as to how those of you who have remained silent, or even applauded and thanked this blatantly racist comment...
> 
> *"Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work. "*
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/8598558-post787.html
> 
> reconcile it with your accusations that those who are critical or opposed to the current practices and policies of zionism as ehibited by israel are anti-semites?
> 
> are you unaware that letting the above comment pass, fairly or unfairly, has a negative impact this has on people's opinions of jewish people and supporters of israel?
> 
> if this was just a one time incident it could probably slide, as distasteful as it is, but such attitudes pervade this forum.



You know full well that Rat is always being nasty towards Conservatives and RARELY posts on non-Economic threads.


----------



## theliq

Cajun said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am curious as to how those of you who have remained silent, or even applauded and thanked this blatantly racist comment...
> 
> *"Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work. "*
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/8598558-post787.html
> 
> reconcile it with your accusations that those who are critical or opposed to the current practices and policies of zionism as ehibited by israel are anti-semites?
> 
> are you unaware that letting the above comment pass, fairly or unfairly, has a negative impact this has on people's opinions of jewish people and supporters of israel?
> 
> if this was just a one time incident it could probably slide, as distasteful as it is, but such attitudes pervade this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> "It's a , I say, it's a joke son"!
> ~~Foghorn Leghorn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no it isn't.
> 
> it is racist.
> 
> it is a play on a racist stereotype.
> 
> you should take away your "thanks".
Click to expand...


Cajun,I don't think Rat was thinking that way......I could make cheap mileage out of such a comment but I think you are looking at things with a sensitive eye.

Maybe Rat could elucidate for you...............steve


----------



## Cajun

Hossfly said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It's a , I say, it's a joke son"!
> ~~Foghorn Leghorn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no it isn't.
> 
> it is racist.
> 
> it is a play on a racist stereotype.
> 
> you should take away your "thanks".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You* take it away , Ace.
Click to expand...


i can't. i didn't thank him for making the comment.


----------



## Hossfly

Cajun said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> no it isn't.
> 
> it is racist.
> 
> it is a play on a racist stereotype.
> 
> you should take away your "thanks".
> 
> 
> 
> *You* take it away , Ace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i can't. i didn't thank him for making the comment.
Click to expand...

Did I tell you about the time I ate a dead frog?


----------



## Indeependent

Hossfly said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You* take it away , Ace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can't. i didn't thank him for making the comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I tell you about the time I ate a dead frog?
Click to expand...


Related to Kermit?


----------



## Kondor3




----------



## theliq

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again...
> 
> Your sentence was explicit that Zionism is anti-Judaism...
> Please explain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly ....you said Secular Jews DO NOT support Israel but this is in decline!!!!!!!!????????please explain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie.  Your statement was WAY first.
> You're not pulling out of sequence crap here.
> You made a statement that requires many years of study of Scripture as though you have that education...
> BACK IT UP!
> Or admit you were passing gas out of your mouth.
Click to expand...


Well I never pass gas.....But probably am brighter than you but it matters not.....as I have always stated The Zionist have tried to allie themselves as being inter woven with Judaism.....they are not,this Terrorist Organization is only 100 years old...........Judaism is thousands of years old and they neither follow the Torah...... they have their own separate Mantra which thankfully most Jews do not adhere to. Indie are You a Zionist?steve


----------



## irosie91

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then can YOU explain why Secular Jews DO NOT WANT A ZIONIST STATE.steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your sentence was explicit that Zionism is anti-Judaism...
> Please explain.
> 
> As an aside, the day of the SECULAR Jew not supporting Israel is WAY in decline and what is the KNOWLEDGE BASE of a SECULAR Jew in terms of Judaism.
> 
> Now...
> Your sentence was explicit that Zionism is anti-Judaism...
> Please explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Secular Jews support Israel of course they do,but they do NOT support a ZIONIST STATE,methinks you are
Click to expand...



what does this statement mean??   --------

  "Secular Jews support Israel of course they do,but they do NOT support a ZIONIST "

how do you define a "secular jew"??      PS    every orthodox jew in the world considers me 
  to be a secular jew

  in fact ever orthodox jew in the world would consider  David Ben Gurion to have been 
  a secular jew


----------



## Indeependent

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly ....you said Secular Jews DO NOT support Israel but this is in decline!!!!!!!!????????please explain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie.  Your statement was WAY first.
> You're not pulling out of sequence crap here.
> You made a statement that requires many years of study of Scripture as though you have that education...
> BACK IT UP!
> Or admit you were passing gas out of your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I never pass gas.....But probably am brighter than you but it matters not.....as I have always stated The Zionist have tried to allie themselves as being inter woven with Judaism.....they are not,this Terrorist Organization is only 100 years old...........Judaism is thousands of years old and they neither follow the Torah...... they have their own separate Mantra which thankfully most Jews do not adhere to. Indie are You a Zionist?steve
Click to expand...


I'd like to thank you for being too filled with hubris to admit that you put your foot in your mouth because you weren't expecting a guy with 40+ years studying Torah to be on a forum.


----------



## theliq

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie.  Your statement was WAY first.
> You're not pulling out of sequence crap here.
> You made a statement that requires many years of study of Scripture as though you have that education...
> BACK IT UP!
> Or admit you were passing gas out of your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I never pass gas.....But probably am brighter than you but it matters not.....as I have always stated The Zionist have tried to allie themselves as being inter woven with Judaism.....they are not,this Terrorist Organization is only 100 years old...........Judaism is thousands of years old and they neither follow the Torah...... they have their own separate Mantra which thankfully most Jews do not adhere to. Indie are You a Zionist?steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to thank you for being too filled with hubris to admit that you put your foot in your mouth because you weren't expecting a guy with 40+ years studying Torah to be on a forum.
Click to expand...


Well if that's the case then elucidate for me then.......and respond to my post above...steve


----------



## Indeependent

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I never pass gas.....But probably am brighter than you but it matters not.....as I have always stated The Zionist have tried to allie themselves as being inter woven with Judaism.....they are not,this Terrorist Organization is only 100 years old...........Judaism is thousands of years old and they neither follow the Torah...... they have their own separate Mantra which thankfully most Jews do not adhere to. Indie are You a Zionist?steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to thank you for being too filled with hubris to admit that you put your foot in your mouth because you weren't expecting a guy with 40+ years studying Torah to be on a forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if that's the case then elucidate for me then.......and respond to my post above...steve
Click to expand...


You want me to elucidate for you starting from Hashem's instructions to Moshe and then to Yehoshua and the history of how Yehoshua not throwing out all of Canaan's descendants resulted in centuries of headaches for the Judges, Prophets and Kings?

Heck, there are even books that have extracted the parts of the Talmud that explain Jewish history, attitude and reaction to events.

Are you that lazy that sitting down and reading these works, which area readily available in erudite English, is too much work for you?
I'm not asking you to love anything, just spend some time reading and realizing that the people you study know squat about their own history?

The Mesorah Publications ArtScroll Series is an excellent place to start.
ArtScroll.com - ArtScroll Library

And if you REALLY want to know history, don't respond with an ad hominem.


----------



## irosie91

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I never pass gas.....But probably am brighter than you but it matters not.....as I have always stated The Zionist have tried to allie themselves as being inter woven with Judaism.....they are not,this Terrorist Organization is only 100 years old...........Judaism is thousands of years old and they neither follow the Torah...... they have their own separate Mantra which thankfully most Jews do not adhere to. Indie are You a Zionist?steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to thank you for being too filled with hubris to admit that you put your foot in your mouth because you weren't expecting a guy with 40+ years studying Torah to be on a forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if that's the case then elucidate for me then.......and respond to my post above...steve
Click to expand...



I can help you   Liq-----zionism is as old as is judaism.     It refers to jewish return to 
he land of   Israel/Judea----usually just called the  "LAND OF ISRAEL" -----It is called 
the land of  "ISRAEL" ---because that whole nation of what  LATER became called 
JEWS is called    THE NATION OF ISRAEL ---sometimes  "the children of Israel"-----
Israel is the NAME  given to  JACOB  (grandson of Abraham via Isaac) after he experienced 
a mystical encounter with the  angel  GABRIEL.     Gabriel  can be properly translated 
as   "NOBLE MESSENGER OF GOD"---in angel form      In jewish theology,  angels are 
formed beings that do things sorta ON COMISSION from God.      got that???     So God 
renamed  JACOB       "ISRAEL"      which has a kind of mystical meaning mostly alluding 
to  Jacob as having a commission from God   (that's the "el" part of the name)   ---
Israel aka jacob  father the 12 sons who are the founders of the    ***12 tribes of israel**
    They all lived in BEERSHEBA---the negev but also moved around and they owned  
HEBRON thru  Abraham who had purchased it-----and they moved around in what is  
Israel Judea.       Jacob names his son  JUDAH  as the family LEADER   sorta--king. 
Ie  Judah became  "the royal line"----thus  "KINGDOM OF JUDAH" ----means all 
THE CHILDREN OF ISRAEL   (eventually)      so everyone became called JEWS  
got it so far?        The land now called the MIDDLE EAST was a war torn place----
and the  KINGDOM OF JUDAH/Israel   was invaded many times and the nation broken 
up----its leaders deported   etc etc          -----but the central 
issue of the   NATION and RELIGION  became  RETURN.       If you ever decide to read 
the bible-----and are literate---you will be able to figure that fact  out.    Every time 
you see the words    "GO UP..."     or   "ASCEND.." ----those words mean  a  RETURN 
TO THE LAND OF ISRAEL,   JUDAH,   ZION    etc etc      The whole book is FULL OF IT. 
It is one of its MAJOR THEMES 

The bible is an ancient writing and remains the focal point of jewish theology---most 
of it is written in Hebrew and jews have maintained literacy in Hebrew ALL THIS 
TIME----in an almost amazing way.       Small enclaves of jews separated from 
each other for thousands of years------end up able to talk to each other,     I remain 
amazed by that fact.   Jews say off in Afghanistan somehow still knew hebrew.   About 
two years ago------hubby ran into an utter stranger ----who clearly did not speak 
english.    He seemed to have just arrived in the USA------They started speaking to 
each other in fluent Hebrew.      I am not entirely conversational in Hebrew----but 
I did get   from hubby   "From where are you'??       The answer was   "BOMBAY"--
born there and new to the USA       From what I know about jews from Bombay---
chances are his family was there for several centuries ----immigrants from 
Iran and Iraq ---having fled islamic oppression along with zoroastrians ------and every 
bombay jew I ever met was fluent in Hebrew-----and several indian languages.---but 
somehow  also Hebrew which is certainly not a language needed for life in Bombay 
for the past 500 years.    There have been jews in India for more than 2000 years.  
Hubby---whose family all spoke hebrew before getting to Israel ----lived in a remote 
land in a community that had been outside of Israel  for some 2500 years.     All these 
people has writings and spoken expressions indicated their firm belief that they were 
EVENTUALLY going to return to   ZION,   AKA  JERUSALEM,  AKA ERETZ ISRAEL.   
I have just described that which a reasonable person calls  "zionism",,,   but it will not 
help      A firm dictum of islamo nazi propaganda is   "zionism was invented in 1890"


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You* take it away , Ace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can't. i didn't thank him for making the comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I tell you about the time I ate a dead frog?
Click to expand...



Did you get a wart  on your tongue?     Remember the rumor that you can get 
high by LICKING the skin of some species of frog?       ---and remember when 
people smoked dried banana peels   (for the tyramine) ------and remember 
airplane glue?          Anyone got some home recipes for a good high?     I was 
a quiet kid------I MISSED OUT ON SO MUCH ........


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has become almost mirthful how Zionist love to demean about everyone including secular Jews in Israel yet any one who is critical of them they cry wolf
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the demeaning phrase, Steve?  You been smoking belly button lint again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The facts.......Israeli population circa 22.5 Million
> 
> of which 5.9Million are Zionists
> 
> 2.1 Million Arabs....almost all Palestinian
> 
> So much for the Dumbo Roudy saying nearly all Jewish Israelis are Zionists
> 
> Zionists are Jews NOT acting in accordance with Judaism.
> 
> What a shame that  Dumbo Roudys mental ability isn't as big as his FOUL MOUTH.
> 
> So Zionists are around only 25%.I am pro Jewish but not pro Zionists therefore I have
> 
> never been or ever could be Anti-Semitic.
> 
> Anti Zionist completely..........like the majority of the world but don't think for one moment that Zionism has any thing to do with Judaism.....nothing could be further from the truth......Zionism EQUALS = TERRORISM.....other Jews are NOT
Click to expand...

You really need to stop sniffing that glue while on Angel Dust. 

99.99% of Jews are Zionists. Judaism and Zionism are inseparable.


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I never pass gas.....But probably am brighter than you but it matters not.....as I have always stated The Zionist have tried to allie themselves as being inter woven with Judaism.....they are not,this Terrorist Organization is only 100 years old...........Judaism is thousands of years old and they neither follow the Torah...... they have their own separate Mantra which thankfully most Jews do not adhere to. Indie are You a Zionist?steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to thank you for being too filled with hubris to admit that you put your foot in your mouth because you weren't expecting a guy with 40+ years studying Torah to be on a forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if that's the case then elucidate for me then.......and respond to my post above...steve
Click to expand...

First graduate from elementary school and then. Imbeciles need baby steps.


----------



## Hossfly

irosie91 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can't. i didn't thank him for making the comment.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I tell you about the time I ate a dead frog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get a wart  on your tongue?     Remember the rumor that you can get
> high by LICKING the skin of some species of frog?       ---and remember when
> people smoked dried banana peels   (for the tyramine) ------and remember
> airplane glue?          Anyone got some home recipes for a good high?     I was
> a quiet kid------I MISSED OUT ON SO MUCH ........
Click to expand...

No wart but I do get a high when I sniff napalm.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am curious as to how those of you who have remained silent, or even applauded and thanked this blatantly racist comment...
> 
> *"Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work. "*
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/8598558-post787.html
> 
> reconcile it with your accusations that those who are critical or opposed to the current practices and policies of zionism as ehibited by israel are anti-semites?
> 
> are you unaware that letting the above comment pass, fairly or unfairly, has a negative impact this has on people's opinions of jewish people and supporters of israel?
> 
> if this was just a one time incident it could probably slide, as distasteful as it is, but such attitudes pervade this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> "It's a , I say, it's a joke son"!
> ~~Foghorn Leghorn
Click to expand...

Nazi boy can't take a joke.  What else is new?


----------



## Jroc

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly ....you said Secular Jews DO NOT support Israel but this is in decline!!!!!!!!????????please explain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie.  Your statement was WAY first.
> You're not pulling out of sequence crap here.
> You made a statement that requires many years of study of Scripture as though you have that education...
> BACK IT UP!
> Or admit you were passing gas out of your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I never pass gas.....But probably am brighter than you but it matters not.....as I have always stated The Zionist have tried to allie themselves as being inter woven with Judaism.....they are not,this* Terrorist Organization is only 100 years old.*..........Judaism is thousands of years old and they neither follow the Torah...... they have their own separate Mantra which thankfully most Jews do not adhere to. Indie are You a Zionist?steve
Click to expand...


Zionism is not "an organization" ..idiot


----------



## Roudy

Jroc said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie.  Your statement was WAY first.
> You're not pulling out of sequence crap here.
> You made a statement that requires many years of study of Scripture as though you have that education...
> BACK IT UP!
> Or admit you were passing gas out of your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I never pass gas.....But probably am brighter than you but it matters not.....as I have always stated The Zionist have tried to allie themselves as being inter woven with Judaism.....they are not,this* Terrorist Organization is only 100 years old.*..........Judaism is thousands of years old and they neither follow the Torah...... they have their own separate Mantra which thankfully most Jews do not adhere to. Indie are You a Zionist?steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionism is not "an organization" ..idiot
Click to expand...


----------



## Jroc

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the demeaning phrase, Steve?  You been smoking belly button lint again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The facts.......Israeli population circa 22.5 Million
> 
> of which 5.9Million are Zionists
> 
> 2.1 Million Arabs....almost all Palestinian
> 
> So much for the Dumbo Roudy saying nearly all Jewish Israelis are Zionists
> 
> Zionists are Jews NOT acting in accordance with Judaism.
> 
> What a shame that  Dumbo Roudys mental ability isn't as big as his FOUL MOUTH.
> 
> So Zionists are around only 25%.I am pro Jewish but not pro Zionists therefore I have
> 
> never been or ever could be Anti-Semitic.
> 
> Anti Zionist completely..........like the majority of the world but don't think for one moment that Zionism has any thing to do with Judaism.....nothing could be further from the truth......Zionism EQUALS = TERRORISM.....other Jews are NOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really need to stop sniffing that glue while on Angel Dust.
> 
> 99.99% of Jews are Zionists. Judaism and Zionism are inseparable.
Click to expand...


He's pro-Jewish as long as they stay in their place. That place would be at the mercy of those who want us dead


----------



## theliq

Jroc said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> The facts.......Israeli population circa 22.5 Million
> 
> of which 5.9Million are Zionists
> 
> 2.1 Million Arabs....almost all Palestinian
> 
> So much for the Dumbo Roudy saying nearly all Jewish Israelis are Zionists
> 
> Zionists are Jews NOT acting in accordance with Judaism.
> 
> What a shame that  Dumbo Roudys mental ability isn't as big as his FOUL MOUTH.
> 
> So Zionists are around only 25%.I am pro Jewish but not pro Zionists therefore I have
> 
> never been or ever could be Anti-Semitic.
> 
> Anti Zionist completely..........like the majority of the world but don't think for one moment that Zionism has any thing to do with Judaism.....nothing could be further from the truth......Zionism EQUALS = TERRORISM.....other Jews are NOT
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to stop sniffing that glue while on Angel Dust.
> 
> 99.99% of Jews are Zionists. Judaism and Zionism are inseparable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's pro-Jewish as long as they stay in their place. That place would be at the mercy of those who want us dead
Click to expand...


No,not at all.........Many people in history and even today wish to harm Jews,Hate to tell you,I'm not one of them...as my posts over quite some time clearly show.

You need to show some modernity for a start...how about your unlawful detention of Palestinian children who are kept in cages for months in freezing weather......etc,.

You need to grow up........think these children are going to grow up Respecting you.....nope you have created people who despise you,you fool.


----------



## theliq

Jroc said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie.  Your statement was WAY first.
> You're not pulling out of sequence crap here.
> You made a statement that requires many years of study of Scripture as though you have that education...
> BACK IT UP!
> Or admit you were passing gas out of your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I never pass gas.....But probably am brighter than you but it matters not.....as I have always stated The Zionist have tried to allie themselves as being inter woven with Judaism.....they are not,this* Terrorist Organization is only 100 years old.*..........Judaism is thousands of years old and they neither follow the Torah...... they have their own separate Mantra which thankfully most Jews do not adhere to. Indie are You a Zionist?steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionism is not "an organization" ..idiot
Click to expand...

What is it then.......stop pissing in the wind


----------



## theliq

Jroc said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie.  Your statement was WAY first.
> You're not pulling out of sequence crap here.
> You made a statement that requires many years of study of Scripture as though you have that education...
> BACK IT UP!
> Or admit you were passing gas out of your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I never pass gas.....But probably am brighter than you but it matters not.....as I have always stated The Zionist have tried to allie themselves as being inter woven with Judaism.....they are not,this* Terrorist Organization is only 100 years old.*..........Judaism is thousands of years old and they neither follow the Torah...... they have their own separate Mantra which thankfully most Jews do not adhere to. Indie are You a Zionist?steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionism is not "an organization" ..idiot
Click to expand...



Then what does WZO mean ? World Zionist Organization.....the crap boys


----------



## theliq

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie.  Your statement was WAY first.
> You're not pulling out of sequence crap here.
> You made a statement that requires many years of study of Scripture as though you have that education...
> BACK IT UP!
> Or admit you were passing gas out of your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I never pass gas.....But probably am brighter than you but it matters not.....as I have always stated The Zionist have tried to allie themselves as being inter woven with Judaism.....they are not,this Terrorist Organization is only 100 years old...........Judaism is thousands of years old and they neither follow the Torah...... they have their own separate Mantra which thankfully most Jews do not adhere to. Indie are You a Zionist?steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to thank you for being too filled with hubris to admit that you put your foot in your mouth because you weren't expecting a guy with 40+ years studying Torah to be on a forum.
Click to expand...


!!!!Why wouldn't I.......???? Pretty silly comment........


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

theliq said:


> No,not at all.........Many people in history and even today wish to harm Jews,Hate to tell you,I'm not one of them...as my posts over quite some time clearly show.
> 
> You need to show some modernity for a start...how about your unlawful detention of *Palestinian children who are kept in cages for months in freezing weather*......etc,.
> 
> You need to grow up........think these children are going to grow up Respecting you.....nope you have created people who despise you,you fool.



Link?


----------



## theliq

Sweet_Caroline said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> No,not at all.........Many people in history and even today wish to harm Jews,Hate to tell you,I'm not one of them...as my posts over quite some time clearly show.
> 
> You need to show some modernity for a start...how about your unlawful detention of *Palestinian children who are kept in cages for months in freezing weather*......etc,.
> 
> You need to grow up........think these children are going to grow up Respecting you.....nope you have created people who despise you,you fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


Don't need one as this crime has been well reported worldwide for some time...it has created a big PROBLEM for Israel but to her credit...Tzipi Livni............is in the process of banning this practice by your Military and Zionist......I am utterly astounded that you need a link......what universe do you live on.steven!!!!!!!!

Goodness Me,Caroline do you Zionist go around with your heads in the sand OR WHAT......I'm sure if you type in Palestinian Children Caged by Israeli Military.....you would find out..Yep YOU WILL.by the way what they the IM are doing is totally Ilegal over 700 children a year......what sort of Jews are these........even the Military or parts of are totally dismayed and speaking out to this abhorrence..let alone other sections of Israeli society but you want a Fcoking LINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......."SUFFER LITTLE CHILDREN" THEY SURE ARE IN ISRAEL


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

theliq said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> No,not at all.........Many people in history and even today wish to harm Jews,Hate to tell you,I'm not one of them...as my posts over quite some time clearly show.
> 
> You need to show some modernity for a start...how about your unlawful detention of *Palestinian children who are kept in cages for months in freezing weather*......etc,.
> 
> You need to grow up........think these children are going to grow up Respecting you.....nope you have created people who despise you,you fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't need one as this crime has been well reported worldwide for some time...it has created a big PROBLEM for Israel but to her credit...Tzipi Livni............is in the process of banning this practice by your Military and Zionist......I am utterly astounded that you need a link......what universe do you live on.steven!!!!!!!!
> 
> Goodness Me,Caroline do you Zionist go around with your heads in the sand OR WHAT......I'm sure if you type in Palestinian Children Caged by Israeli Military.....you would find out...by the way what they the IM are doing is totally Ilegal
Click to expand...


Caged for months?  All I want is a link for that.


----------



## theliq

Sweet_Caroline said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need one as this crime has been well reported worldwide for some time...it has created a big PROBLEM for Israel but to her credit...Tzipi Livni............is in the process of banning this practice by your Military and Zionist......I am utterly astounded that you need a link......what universe do you live on.steven!!!!!!!!
> 
> Goodness Me,Caroline do you Zionist go around with your heads in the sand OR WHAT......I'm sure if you type in Palestinian Children Caged by Israeli Military.....you would find out...by the way what they the IM are doing is totally Ilegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Caged for months?  All I want is a link for that.
Click to expand...


Sorry if you are too lazy or ignorant what is the point.........Most Zionists on here know BUGGER ALL......or the choose not to know......which is more to the point....HOW CAN ANYONE LIVE IN SO MUCH BULL....


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

theliq said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need one as this crime has been well reported worldwide for some time...it has created a big PROBLEM for Israel but to her credit...Tzipi Livni............is in the process of banning this practice by your Military and Zionist......I am utterly astounded that you need a link......what universe do you live on.steven!!!!!!!!
> 
> Goodness Me,Caroline do you Zionist go around with your heads in the sand OR WHAT......I'm sure if you type in Palestinian Children Caged by Israeli Military.....you would find out...by the way what they the IM are doing is totally Ilegal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caged for months?  All I want is a link for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry if you are too lazy or ignorant what is the point.........Most Zionists on here know BUGGER ALL......or the choose not to know......which is more to the point....HOW CAN ANYONE LIVE IN SO MUCH BULL....
Click to expand...


So in other words you have no evidence that *Palestinian children were caged for months in freezing weather.  *

Typical lying antisemite.


----------



## theliq

Sweet_Caroline said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caged for months?  All I want is a link for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if you are too lazy or ignorant what is the point.........Most Zionists on here know BUGGER ALL......or the choose not to know......which is more to the point....HOW CAN ANYONE LIVE IN SO MUCH BULL....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in other words you have no evidence that *Palestinian children were caged for months in freezing weather.  *
> 
> Typical lying antisemite.
Click to expand...


Did you type in what I told you......YOU COULDN'T HAVE OTHERWISE YOU WOULD SEE.

Your boring anti semite spew is just a mirror reflection of yourself............No wonder the World think all you Zionists are Focking Mad.........now type it in again



Evidence,we have enough EVIDENCE just get these guy to step outside Israel and they would be arrested and taken to the Hague..............


----------



## theliq

Rat in the Hat said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot...you can be friends with everyone if you have a mind....YOU DON'T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *but I am anti Terrorist of which the Zionists have an appauling record.*
> 
> Hmm, I guess Australia has a different definition of terrorism than most of the world.
> 
> Either that, or you need a dictionary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Australia has a different definition of everything than most of the world.
> 
> Being upside down all the time screws up their brain patterns.
Click to expand...


and I suppose the worlds still FLAT to you


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

theliq said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if you are too lazy or ignorant what is the point.........Most Zionists on here know BUGGER ALL......or the choose not to know......which is more to the point....HOW CAN ANYONE LIVE IN SO MUCH BULL....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words you have no evidence that *Palestinian children were caged for months in freezing weather.  *
> 
> Typical lying antisemite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you type in what I told you......YOU COULDN'T HAVE OTHERWISE YOU WOULD SEE.
> 
> Your boring anti semite spew is just a mirror reflection of yourself............No wonder the World think all you Zionists are Focking Mad.........now type it in again
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence,we have enough EVIDENCE just get these guy to step outside Israel and they would be arrested and taken to the Hague..............
Click to expand...


So you lied.  Typical!


----------



## Kondor3

As I recall, the Israelis were found to be waking-up a number of Palestinians minors (ages?) in the middle of the night and parking them in outside Holding Pens (cages) for several hours overnight, on a number of occasions, reportedly on the day prior to their arraignment, in some cases.

I also recall that some pissant human rights group(s) or another - including an Israeli one, if memory serves - claimed that the practice lasted for several months, before the Israelis were called on it, and  before some Israeli minister or another ordered a stop to the practice.

There is no excuse for exposing children to freezing outdoor temperatures outdoors, even as a punishment for misbehavior or unruliness or rebellious behavior while in confinement - no excuse; especially if we are talking about younger children, although I suspect that some of these so-called children were a little older and a little less innocent than the pro-Palestinian side would like us to believe.

That being said...

Those so exposed were reportedly (by the rights groups themselves) taken back indoors within a matter of hours after first being put into those cages / holding pens; having served their time.

It also appears to be true that the practice endured at some pissant Israeli jail or another for several months, before a stop was put to the practice by some Israeli minister (Interior?) or another.

This is an important distinction.

The PRACTICE of Cold-Weather Caging lasted for several months.

Individual minors were NOT so-caged and left there, exposed for several months, in freezing weather.

Otherwise we would have had Palestinian Popsicles on our hands within a day or two or three.

Which is not what happened.

It may even be that several of the worst 'bad boys' got put into the cage on several different occasions, but it seems unlikely that they were caged, then left outside, for months on end.

There is absolutely no excuse - zero - for that Cold-Weather Caging - and, in my humble opinion (which doesn't mean shit within Israel or many other places for that matter), the perpetrator(s) of that Caging should be brought up on criminal charges of inhumane treatement of those prisoners.

But that doesn't change the perception that Palestinian Apologists and Fifth Columnists would have us believe that individual minors were so Caged for months on-end in freezing weather, when, in truth, no such thing appears to have happened.

The practice (at a local jail) lasted for months but individual minors were no so-caged for months.

Or do I have that wrong?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Kondor3 said:


> As I recall, the Israelis were found to be waking-up a number of Palestinians minors (ages?) in the middle of the night and parking them in outside Holding Pens (cages) for several hours overnight, on a number of occasions, reportedly on the day prior to their arraignment, in some cases.
> 
> I also recall that some pissant human rights group(s) or another - including an Israeli one, if memory serves - claimed that the practice lasted for several months, before the Israelis were called on it, and  before some Israeli minister or another ordered a stop to the practice.
> 
> There is no excuse for exposing children to freezing outdoor temperatures outdoors, even as a punishment for misbehavior or unruliness or rebellious behavior while in confinement - no excuse; especially if we are talking about younger children, although I suspect that some of these so-called children were a little older and a little less innocent than the pro-Palestinian side would like us to believe.
> 
> That being said...
> 
> Those so exposed were reportedly (by the rights groups themselves) taken back indoors within a matter of hours after first being put into those cages / holding pens; having served their time.
> 
> It also appears to be true that the practice endured at some pissant Israeli jail or another for several months, before a stop was put to the practice by some Israeli minister (Interior?) or another.
> 
> This is an important distinction.
> 
> The PRACTICE of Cold-Weather Caging lasted for several months.
> 
> Individual minors were NOT so-caged and left there, exposed for several months, in freezing weather.
> 
> Otherwise we would have had Palestinian Popsicles on our hands within a day or two or three.
> 
> Which is not what happened.
> 
> It may even be that several of the worst 'bad boys' got put into the cage on several different occasions, but it seems unlikely that they were caged, then left outside, for months on end.
> 
> There is absolutely no excuse - zero - for that Cold-Weather Caging - and, in my humble opinion (which doesn't mean shit within Israel or many other places for that matter), the perpetrator(s) of that Caging should be brought up on criminal charges of inhumane treatement of those prisoners.
> 
> But that doesn't change the perception that Palestinian Apologists and Fifth Columnists would have us believe that individual minors were so Caged for months on-end in freezing weather, when, in truth, no such thing appears to have happened.
> 
> The practice (at a local jail) lasted for months but individual minors were no so-caged for months.
> 
> Or do I have that wrong?



Thanks for clarifying that issue.


----------



## Jroc

theliq said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I never pass gas.....But probably am brighter than you but it matters not.....as I have always stated The Zionist have tried to allie themselves as being inter woven with Judaism.....they are not,this* Terrorist Organization is only 100 years old.*..........Judaism is thousands of years old and they neither follow the Torah...... they have their own separate Mantra which thankfully most Jews do not adhere to. Indie are You a Zionist?steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is not "an organization" ..idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then what does WZO mean ? World Zionist Organization.....the crap boys
Click to expand...


they are one of the organization who supports Zionism, Jews returning to our homeland. Zionism is a movement not an organization genus


----------



## Rat in the Hat

theliq said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *but I am anti Terrorist of which the Zionists have an appauling record.*
> 
> Hmm, I guess Australia has a different definition of terrorism than most of the world.
> 
> Either that, or you need a dictionary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australia has a different definition of everything than most of the world.
> 
> Being upside down all the time screws up their brain patterns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and I suppose the worlds still FLAT to you
Click to expand...


Nope. I fly enough to know it's round.

And we're on top of it.

And you're upside down, and your country is the world's asshole.


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> No,not at all.........Many people in history and even today wish to harm Jews,Hate to tell you,I'm not one of them...as my posts over quite some time clearly show.
> 
> You need to show some modernity for a start...how about your unlawful detention of *Palestinian children who are kept in cages for months in freezing weather*......etc,.
> 
> You need to grow up........think these children are going to grow up Respecting you.....nope you have created people who despise you,you fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't need one as this crime has been well reported worldwide for some time...it has created a big PROBLEM for Israel but to her credit...Tzipi Livni............is in the process of banning this practice by your Military and Zionist......I am utterly astounded that you need a link......what universe do you live on.steven!!!!!!!!
> 
> Goodness Me,Caroline do you Zionist go around with your heads in the sand OR WHAT......I'm sure if you type in Palestinian Children Caged by Israeli Military.....you would find out..Yep YOU WILL.by the way what they the IM are doing is totally Ilegal over 700 children a year......what sort of Jews are these........even the Military or parts of are totally dismayed and speaking out to this abhorrence..let alone other sections of Israeli society but you want a Fcoking LINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......."SUFFER LITTLE CHILDREN" THEY SURE ARE IN ISRAEL
Click to expand...

Change your angel dust dealer.


----------



## Roudy

Sweet_Caroline said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caged for months?  All I want is a link for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if you are too lazy or ignorant what is the point.........Most Zionists on here know BUGGER ALL......or the choose not to know......which is more to the point....HOW CAN ANYONE LIVE IN SO MUCH BULL....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in other words you have no evidence that *Palestinian children were caged for months in freezing weather.  *
> 
> Typical lying antisemite.
Click to expand...

The angel dust addict claims to be an expert on Jews, Zionism, and Judaism. 

As usual its usually the mentally ill fuckwads that end up being anti Semites.


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need one as this crime has been well reported worldwide for some time...it has created a big PROBLEM for Israel but to her credit...Tzipi Livni............is in the process of banning this practice by your Military and Zionist......I am utterly astounded that you need a link......what universe do you live on.steven!!!!!!!!
> 
> Goodness Me,Caroline do you Zionist go around with your heads in the sand OR WHAT......I'm sure if you type in Palestinian Children Caged by Israeli Military.....you would find out...by the way what they the IM are doing is totally Ilegal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caged for months?  All I want is a link for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry if you are too lazy or ignorant what is the point.........Most Zionists on here know BUGGER ALL......or the choose not to know......which is more to the point....HOW CAN ANYONE LIVE IN SO MUCH BULL....
Click to expand...

You should ask yourself that, you seem to know jackshit.


----------



## Phoenall

Rat in the Hat said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia has a different definition of everything than most of the world.
> 
> Being upside down all the time screws up their brain patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I suppose the worlds still FLAT to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. I fly enough to know it's round.
> 
> And we're on top of it.
> 
> And you're upside down, and your country is the world's asshole.
Click to expand...





 Don't forget your water spins the wrong way, your whiting are not whiting and the majority of the land is not muslim.


----------



## Phoenall

Roudy said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if you are too lazy or ignorant what is the point.........Most Zionists on here know BUGGER ALL......or the choose not to know......which is more to the point....HOW CAN ANYONE LIVE IN SO MUCH BULL....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words you have no evidence that *Palestinian children were caged for months in freezing weather.  *
> 
> Typical lying antisemite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The angel dust addict claims to be an expert on Jews, Zionism, and Judaism.
> 
> As usual its usually the mentally ill fuckwads that end up being anti Semites.
Click to expand...





 His problem is licking cane toads, then box jellyfish and playing footsie in the dunny with red backs


----------



## aris2chat

Kondor3 said:


> As I recall, the Israelis were found to be waking-up a number of Palestinians minors (ages?) in the middle of the night and parking them in outside Holding Pens (cages) for several hours overnight, on a number of occasions, reportedly on the day prior to their arraignment, in some cases.
> 
> I also recall that some pissant human rights group(s) or another - including an Israeli one, if memory serves - claimed that the practice lasted for several months, before the Israelis were called on it, and  before some Israeli minister or another ordered a stop to the practice.
> 
> There is no excuse for exposing children to freezing outdoor temperatures outdoors, even as a punishment for misbehavior or unruliness or rebellious behavior while in confinement - no excuse; especially if we are talking about younger children, although I suspect that some of these so-called children were a little older and a little less innocent than the pro-Palestinian side would like us to believe.
> 
> That being said...
> 
> Those so exposed were reportedly (by the rights groups themselves) taken back indoors within a matter of hours after first being put into those cages / holding pens; having served their time.
> 
> It also appears to be true that the practice endured at some pissant Israeli jail or another for several months, before a stop was put to the practice by some Israeli minister (Interior?) or another.
> 
> This is an important distinction.
> 
> The PRACTICE of Cold-Weather Caging lasted for several months.
> 
> Individual minors were NOT so-caged and left there, exposed for several months, in freezing weather.
> 
> Otherwise we would have had Palestinian Popsicles on our hands within a day or two or three.
> 
> Which is not what happened.
> 
> It may even be that several of the worst 'bad boys' got put into the cage on several different occasions, but it seems unlikely that they were caged, then left outside, for months on end.
> 
> There is absolutely no excuse - zero - for that Cold-Weather Caging - and, in my humble opinion (which doesn't mean shit within Israel or many other places for that matter), the perpetrator(s) of that Caging should be brought up on criminal charges of inhumane treatement of those prisoners.
> 
> But that doesn't change the perception that Palestinian Apologists and Fifth Columnists would have us believe that individual minors were so Caged for months on-end in freezing weather, when, in truth, no such thing appears to have happened.
> 
> The practice (at a local jail) lasted for months but individual minors were no so-caged for months.
> 
> Or do I have that wrong?



CAMERA: UPDATED: False Charge of 'Palestinian Kids in Cages' Lives On in Australian Documentary


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Israel puts kids in cages and exposes them to the elenents.

These human rights abuses are documented by human rights groups.

AND people shall keep exposing these human rights abuses and bringing them into the  Light.

I say Fuck Camera, it's nothing but a lying propaganda rag that exists to whitewash Israel crimes against humanity. 

Camera has no credibility, it exposes desperation and willingness to lie of Zionists.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Wikipedia: Zionist Lie Factory

In April 2008, the*Electronic Intifada published an expose(2)*of pro-Israel pressure group CAMERA (Committee for Accuracy in Middle East Reporting in America). CAMERA had been found to be orchestrating an organised campaign to recruit, train, and manage pro-Israel Internet users who could work as editors of Wikipedia. The CAMERA emails published by the Electronic Intifada reveal the dishonest nature of their highly organised campaign, wherein their operatives would seek Wikipedia &#8216;Administrator&#8216; rights before using these privileges to edit, delete, and manipulate information. This writer personally witnessed the outright deletion of the Wikipedia page for the &#8216;Sayan&#8217; (unofficial helper/operative for the State of Israel) a number of weeks ago &#8211; undoubtedly done at the hands of Israel partisans such as CAMERA. At the time of writing however,*the article for Sayan*is*accessible on Wikipedia.(3)*Reading ex-Mossad agent Victor Ostrovsky&#8217;s definition of the Sayanim, it is easy to see why Zionists would want this information hidden from the general public.


Lies, Damned Lies, and Wikipedia | empirestrikesblack


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel puts kids in cages and exposes them to the elenents.
> 
> These human rights abuses are documented by human rights groups.
> 
> AND people shall keep exposing these human rights abuses and bringing them into the  Light.
> 
> I say Fuck Camera, it's nothing but a lying propaganda rag that exists to whitewash Israel crimes against humanity.
> 
> Camera has no credibility, it exposes desperation and willingness to lie of Zionists.



You don't need to post the same thing twice. It was ignorant enough the first time. The effects of being turned over to Satan are showing you terrorist worshipping imp of Satan.


----------



## Indeependent

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel puts kids in cages and exposes them to the elenents.
> 
> These human rights abuses are documented by human rights groups.
> 
> AND people shall keep exposing these human rights abuses and bringing them into the  Light.
> 
> I say Fuck Camera, it's nothing but a lying propaganda rag that exists to whitewash Israel crimes against humanity.
> 
> Camera has no credibility, it exposes desperation and willingness to lie of Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to post the same thing twice. It was ignorant enough the first time. The effects of being turned over to Satan are showing you terrorist worshipping imp of Satan.
Click to expand...


Say what?

Say what?


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel puts kids in cages and exposes them to the elenents.
> 
> These human rights abuses are documented by human rights groups.
> 
> AND people shall keep exposing these human rights abuses and bringing them into the  Light.
> 
> I say Fuck Camera, it's nothing but a lying propaganda rag that exists to whitewash Israel crimes against humanity.
> 
> Camera has no credibility, it exposes desperation and willingness to lie of Zionists.



False, but it is to be expect you would believe the libels.  We have seen your hate for far too long.  Still find it amazing how in this day and age we have people so absorbed in lies and prejudice they become a cancer to society.  I like to think better of others. That education, evidence and reason will show them the truth, till proven otherwise, unfortunately.
Might not like it but we will have to deal with you, and hope you will eventually be enlightened.  Sadly you missed the sermons in church about love and brotherhood to all man kind.  You have just too much hate of people that are different than you.  Guess what, you are a minority on this planet.  Maybe you should consider joining the global community and strive to spread tolerance, patience, truth, unconditional love and strive to protect this planet we all share, and all life on it.
Put your bible down, turn off the computer and get outside to see the vast world beyond your front door, and variety of people that live here.


----------



## Cajun

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am curious as to how those of you who have remained silent, or even applauded and thanked this blatantly racist comment...
> 
> *"Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work. "*
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/8598558-post787.html
> 
> reconcile it with your accusations that those who are critical or opposed to the current practices and policies of zionism as ehibited by israel are anti-semites?
> 
> are you unaware that letting the above comment pass, fairly or unfairly, has a negative impact this has on people's opinions of jewish people and supporters of israel?
> 
> if this was just a one time incident it could probably slide, as distasteful as it is, but such attitudes pervade this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> "It's a , I say, it's a joke son"!
> ~~Foghorn Leghorn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi boy can't take a joke.  What else is new?
Click to expand...


i suppose some people think blatant racism is a joke and some cultures find stereotypical racial slurs humorous.

i don't and i think most americans feel the same way.

if objecting to such racism makes me a nazi, so be it, although hitler was not to fond of black people and would probably laugh at this "joke", not unlike you and some others. others remain silent in the face of such displays. that worked well for hitler and the nazis as well, didn't it?

perhaaps it serves your purpose and the cause of israel and zionism to make more enemies in the black communities across america. i caannot think of one single black man, woman, or child in america who would regard that statement as anything but unmistakably racist in nature and intent.

basically, i am giving you good advice as how not to lose. it does not help zionism one single bit for israeli supporters to indulge in or condone this types of racist comment.

i am getting a very clear picture as to why there are such bad relations between the jewish communities that neighbor black communities.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am curious as to how those of you who have remained silent, or even applauded and thanked this blatantly racist comment...
> 
> *"Sent from my white iPhone. I got rid of the black one because it wouldn't work. "*
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/8598558-post787.html
> 
> reconcile it with your accusations that those who are critical or opposed to the current practices and policies of zionism as ehibited by israel are anti-semites?
> 
> are you unaware that letting the above comment pass, fairly or unfairly, has a negative impact this has on people's opinions of jewish people and supporters of israel?
> 
> if this was just a one time incident it could probably slide, as distasteful as it is, but such attitudes pervade this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> "It's a , I say, it's a joke son"!
> ~~Foghorn Leghorn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi boy can't take a joke.  What else is new?
Click to expand...




He sees that, but totally misses my Brak History Month sig and avie??



Humor is lost on the stupid.


----------



## Indeependent

Cajun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It's a , I say, it's a joke son"!
> ~~Foghorn Leghorn
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi boy can't take a joke.  What else is new?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i suppose some people think blatant racism is a joke and some cultures find stereotypical racial slurs humorous.
> 
> i don't and i think most americans feel the same way.
> 
> if objecting to such racism makes me a nazi, so be it, although hitler was not to fond of black people and would probably laugh at this "joke", not unlike you and some others. others remain silent in the face of such displays. that worked well for hitler and the nazis as well, didn't it?
> 
> perhaaps it serves your purpose and the cause of israel and zionism to make more enemies in the black communities across america. i caannot think of one single black man, woman, or child in america who would regard that statement as anything but unmistakably racist in nature and intent.
> 
> basically, i am giving you good advice as how not to lose. it does not help zionism one single bit for israeli supporters to indulge in or condone this types of racist comment.
> 
> i am getting a very clear picture as to why there are such bad relations between the jewish communities that neighbor black communities.
Click to expand...


You're right...all that marching arm in arm was all wiped out by Rat's Signature.
Anything INTELLIGENT you'd like to contribute to this discussion?


----------



## Kondor3

There's a whole separate forum for Racism, isn't there?

Go take that shit there, eh?


----------



## theliq

Rat in the Hat said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia has a different definition of everything than most of the world.
> 
> Being upside down all the time screws up their brain patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I suppose the worlds still FLAT to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. I fly enough to know it's round.
> 
> And we're on top of it.
> 
> And you're upside down, and your country is the world's asshole.
Click to expand...


Thanks for that....it's people like you that is the reason our Military NEVER go into Combat within a Bulls Roar of the US........it's called "FRIENDLY FIRE".....but CRAP ON.


----------



## theliq

Phoenall said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words you have no evidence that *Palestinian children were caged for months in freezing weather.  *
> 
> Typical lying antisemite.
> 
> 
> 
> The angel dust addict claims to be an expert on Jews, Zionism, and Judaism.
> 
> As usual its usually the mentally ill fuckwads that end up being anti Semites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His problem is licking cane toads, then box jellyfish and playing footsie in the dunny with red backs
Click to expand...


Now that is Funny,mind you better a Red Back....THAN A RED NECK.....(I'm just a little to smart for you PhoneToo smart far TOO SMART.steve


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> and I suppose the worlds still FLAT to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I fly enough to know it's round.
> 
> And we're on top of it.
> 
> And you're upside down, and your country is the world's asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for that....it's people like you that is the reason our Military NEVER go into Combat within a Bulls Roar of the US........it's called "FRIENDLY FIRE".....but CRAP ON.
Click to expand...

Never? I spent a year adjacent to a battalion of Diggers in Sunny Vietnam.


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The angel dust addict claims to be an expert on Jews, Zionism, and Judaism.
> 
> As usual its usually the mentally ill fuckwads that end up being anti Semites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His problem is licking cane toads, then box jellyfish and playing footsie in the dunny with red backs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that is Funny,mind you better a Red Back....THAN A RED NECK.....(I'm just a little to smart for you PhoneToo smart far TOO SMART.steve
Click to expand...

Oh, yer smart are ye? Then tell us: Why don't chickens piss?


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel puts kids in cages and exposes them to the elenents.
> 
> These human rights abuses are documented by human rights groups.
> 
> AND people shall keep exposing these human rights abuses and bringing them into the  Light.
> 
> I say Fuck Camera, it's nothing but a lying propaganda rag that exists to whitewash Israel crimes against humanity.
> 
> Camera has no credibility, it exposes desperation and willingness to lie of Zionists.


Israel puts terrorists in cages, and if the terrorists happen to be youth, they go in cages too.  Just like gangbangers are put behind bars in the USA.  Age doesn't seem to be a factor when it comes to Palestinian savagery.


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The angel dust addict claims to be an expert on Jews, Zionism, and Judaism.
> 
> As usual its usually the mentally ill fuckwads that end up being anti Semites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His problem is licking cane toads, then box jellyfish and playing footsie in the dunny with red backs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that is Funny,mind you better a Red Back....THAN A RED NECK.....(I'm just a little to smart for you PhoneToo smart far TOO SMART.steve
Click to expand...

Ass LIQ'ers newly purchased smart phone turned stupid within minutes of coming into contact with him.


----------



## theliq

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I recall, the Israelis were found to be waking-up a number of Palestinians minors (ages?) in the middle of the night and parking them in outside Holding Pens (cages) for several hours overnight, on a number of occasions, reportedly on the day prior to their arraignment, in some cases.
> 
> I also recall that some pissant human rights group(s) or another - including an Israeli one, if memory serves - claimed that the practice lasted for several months, before the Israelis were called on it, and  before some Israeli minister or another ordered a stop to the practice.
> 
> There is no excuse for exposing children to freezing outdoor temperatures outdoors, even as a punishment for misbehavior or unruliness or rebellious behavior while in confinement - no excuse; especially if we are talking about younger children, although I suspect that some of these so-called children were a little older and a little less innocent than the pro-Palestinian side would like us to believe.
> 
> That being said...
> 
> Those so exposed were reportedly (by the rights groups themselves) taken back indoors within a matter of hours after first being put into those cages / holding pens; having served their time.
> 
> It also appears to be true that the practice endured at some pissant Israeli jail or another for several months, before a stop was put to the practice by some Israeli minister (Interior?) or another.
> 
> This is an important distinction.
> 
> The PRACTICE of Cold-Weather Caging lasted for several months.
> 
> Individual minors were NOT so-caged and left there, exposed for several months, in freezing weather.
> 
> Otherwise we would have had Palestinian Popsicles on our hands within a day or two or three.
> 
> Which is not what happened.
> 
> It may even be that several of the worst 'bad boys' got put into the cage on several different occasions, but it seems unlikely that they were caged, then left outside, for months on end.
> 
> There is absolutely no excuse - zero - for that Cold-Weather Caging - and, in my humble opinion (which doesn't mean shit within Israel or many other places for that matter), the perpetrator(s) of that Caging should be brought up on criminal charges of inhumane treatement of those prisoners.
> 
> But that doesn't change the perception that Palestinian Apologists and Fifth Columnists would have us believe that individual minors were so Caged for months on-end in freezing weather, when, in truth, no such thing appears to have happened.
> 
> The practice (at a local jail) lasted for months but individual minors were no so-caged for months.
> 
> Or do I have that wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarifying that issue.
Click to expand...


At least Kondy has a bit more savvy than you XXXXT.....albeit a white washed version but it is quite good of me to draw your attention to crimes against humanity,in Israel ....of which you knew nothing yet had the temerity to call me a liar.You and the other Dickheads on here.

Wasters


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> His problem is licking cane toads, then box jellyfish and playing footsie in the dunny with red backs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is Funny,mind you better a Red Back....THAN A RED NECK.....(I'm just a little to smart for you PhoneToo smart far TOO SMART.steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ass LIQ'ers newly purchased smart phone turned stupid within minutes of coming into contact with him.
Click to expand...


Where's your sense of humour Roudy,that's right hanging out of your Arse as usual


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I recall, the Israelis were found to be waking-up a number of Palestinians minors (ages?) in the middle of the night and parking them in outside Holding Pens (cages) for several hours overnight, on a number of occasions, reportedly on the day prior to their arraignment, in some cases.
> 
> I also recall that some pissant human rights group(s) or another - including an Israeli one, if memory serves - claimed that the practice lasted for several months, before the Israelis were called on it, and  before some Israeli minister or another ordered a stop to the practice.
> 
> There is no excuse for exposing children to freezing outdoor temperatures outdoors, even as a punishment for misbehavior or unruliness or rebellious behavior while in confinement - no excuse; especially if we are talking about younger children, although I suspect that some of these so-called children were a little older and a little less innocent than the pro-Palestinian side would like us to believe.
> 
> That being said...
> 
> Those so exposed were reportedly (by the rights groups themselves) taken back indoors within a matter of hours after first being put into those cages / holding pens; having served their time.
> 
> It also appears to be true that the practice endured at some pissant Israeli jail or another for several months, before a stop was put to the practice by some Israeli minister (Interior?) or another.
> 
> This is an important distinction.
> 
> The PRACTICE of Cold-Weather Caging lasted for several months.
> 
> Individual minors were NOT so-caged and left there, exposed for several months, in freezing weather.
> 
> Otherwise we would have had Palestinian Popsicles on our hands within a day or two or three.
> 
> Which is not what happened.
> 
> It may even be that several of the worst 'bad boys' got put into the cage on several different occasions, but it seems unlikely that they were caged, then left outside, for months on end.
> 
> There is absolutely no excuse - zero - for that Cold-Weather Caging - and, in my humble opinion (which doesn't mean shit within Israel or many other places for that matter), the perpetrator(s) of that Caging should be brought up on criminal charges of inhumane treatement of those prisoners.
> 
> But that doesn't change the perception that Palestinian Apologists and Fifth Columnists would have us believe that individual minors were so Caged for months on-end in freezing weather, when, in truth, no such thing appears to have happened.
> 
> The practice (at a local jail) lasted for months but individual minors were no so-caged for months.
> 
> Or do I have that wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarifying that issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least Kondy has a bit more savvy than you XXXXT.....albeit a white washed version but it is quite good of me to draw your attention to crimes against humanity,in Israel ....of which you knew nothing yet had the temerity to call me a liar.You and the other Dickheads on here.
> 
> Wasters
Click to expand...

Tissue?


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is Funny,mind you better a Red Back....THAN A RED NECK.....(I'm just a little to smart for you PhoneToo smart far TOO SMART.steve
> 
> 
> 
> Ass LIQ'ers newly purchased smart phone turned stupid within minutes of coming into contact with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's your sense of humour Roudy,that's right hanging out of your Arse as usual
Click to expand...

What's hanging behind my arse is your mouth, open wide and ready for a feeding.  ASS-LIQ'er


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel puts kids in cages and exposes them to the elenents.
> 
> These human rights abuses are documented by human rights groups.
> 
> AND people shall keep exposing these human rights abuses and bringing them into the  Light.
> 
> I say Fuck Camera, it's nothing but a lying propaganda rag that exists to whitewash Israel crimes against humanity.
> 
> Camera has no credibility, it exposes desperation and willingness to lie of Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel puts terrorists in cages, and if the terrorists happen to be youth, they go in cages too.  Just like gangbangers are put behind bars in the USA.  Age doesn't seem to be a factor when it comes to Palestinian savagery.
Click to expand...


It's revolting really how the two bit Zionist like Roudy tries to blame the innocent victims of Israeli brutality.......NO ONE BELIEVES WHAT YOU OR ISRAEL SAY...ANYMORE


----------



## Indeependent

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel puts kids in cages and exposes them to the elenents.
> 
> These human rights abuses are documented by human rights groups.
> 
> AND people shall keep exposing these human rights abuses and bringing them into the  Light.
> 
> I say Fuck Camera, it's nothing but a lying propaganda rag that exists to whitewash Israel crimes against humanity.
> 
> Camera has no credibility, it exposes desperation and willingness to lie of Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel puts terrorists in cages, and if the terrorists happen to be youth, they go in cages too.  Just like gangbangers are put behind bars in the USA.  Age doesn't seem to be a factor when it comes to Palestinian savagery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's revolting really how the two bit Zionist like Roudy tries to blame the innocent victims of Israeli brutality.......NO ONE BELIEVES WHAT YOU OR ISRAEL SAY...ANYMORE
Click to expand...


So relax, sit back and watch the show.


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel puts kids in cages and exposes them to the elenents.
> 
> These human rights abuses are documented by human rights groups.
> 
> AND people shall keep exposing these human rights abuses and bringing them into the  Light.
> 
> I say Fuck Camera, it's nothing but a lying propaganda rag that exists to whitewash Israel crimes against humanity.
> 
> Camera has no credibility, it exposes desperation and willingness to lie of Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel puts terrorists in cages, and if the terrorists happen to be youth, they go in cages too.  Just like gangbangers are put behind bars in the USA.  Age doesn't seem to be a factor when it comes to Palestinian savagery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's revolting really how the two bit Zionist like Roudy tries to blame the innocent victims of Israeli brutality.......NO ONE BELIEVES WHAT YOU OR ISRAEL SAY...ANYMORE
Click to expand...

Which planet do you live on, certainly not Earth.  Palestinians are the ones with little or no respect for life and continuously trying to murder innocent people.  

Ya two bit Islamist shit.


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ass LIQ'ers newly purchased smart phone turned stupid within minutes of coming into contact with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's your sense of humour Roudy,that's right hanging out of your Arse as usual
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's hanging behind my arse is your mouth, open wide and ready for a feeding.  ASS-LIQ'er
Click to expand...


Ho,Ho this is fun.......you will never defeat me,you and your possee because your minds are stuck in an ancient epoc...............theliq SOON FORWARD


Roudy........The Shitster........Ride On Back 2000 years.....and there you will find peace

God Bless You Roudy......find happiness


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's your sense of humour Roudy,that's right hanging out of your Arse as usual
> 
> 
> 
> What's hanging behind my arse is your mouth, open wide and ready for a feeding.  ASS-LIQ'er
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ho,Ho this is fun.......you will never defeat me,you and your possee because your minds are stuck in an ancient epoc...............theliq SOON FORWARD
> 
> 
> Roudy........The Shitster........Ride On Back 2000 years.....and there you will find peace
> 
> God Bless You Roudy......find happiness
Click to expand...

I'm not trying to defeat you.  You are the laughing stock of this board.  And for that we thank you.


----------



## toastman

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel puts kids in cages and exposes them to the elenents.
> 
> These human rights abuses are documented by human rights groups.
> 
> AND people shall keep exposing these human rights abuses and bringing them into the  Light.
> 
> I say Fuck Camera, it's nothing but a lying propaganda rag that exists to whitewash Israel crimes against humanity.
> 
> Camera has no credibility, it exposes desperation and willingness to lie of Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel puts terrorists in cages, and if the terrorists happen to be youth, they go in cages too.  Just like gangbangers are put behind bars in the USA.  Age doesn't seem to be a factor when it comes to Palestinian savagery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's revolting really how the two bit Zionist like Roudy tries to blame the innocent victims of Israeli brutality.......NO ONE BELIEVES WHAT YOU OR ISRAEL SAY...ANYMORE
Click to expand...


Man you are like a broken fuckin record. No one cares about your Parroting of Palestinian propaganda its getting boring. Cant you come up with something different? Or better yet take your Nazi friend Cajun AKA Mr Seattle and go post on Mondoweiss, where everyone parrots Palestinian propaganda. Over there, they are all exprrts on Pallywood, so youll fit right in


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel puts terrorists in cages, and if the terrorists happen to be youth, they go in cages too.  Just like gangbangers are put behind bars in the USA.  Age doesn't seem to be a factor when it comes to Palestinian savagery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's revolting really how the two bit Zionist like Roudy tries to blame the innocent victims of Israeli brutality.......NO ONE BELIEVES WHAT YOU OR ISRAEL SAY...ANYMORE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which planet do you live on, certainly not Earth.  Palestinians are the ones with little or no respect for life and continuously trying to murder innocent people.
> 
> Ya two bit Islamist shit.
Click to expand...


You are PLAGIARIZING ME AGAIN Roudy....BE ORIGINAL AND HONEST Roudy.... in your quest for Happiness and Peace


----------



## theliq

toastman said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel puts terrorists in cages, and if the terrorists happen to be youth, they go in cages too.  Just like gangbangers are put behind bars in the USA.  Age doesn't seem to be a factor when it comes to Palestinian savagery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's revolting really how the two bit Zionist like Roudy tries to blame the innocent victims of Israeli brutality.......NO ONE BELIEVES WHAT YOU OR ISRAEL SAY...ANYMORE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man you are like a broken fuckin record. No one cares about your Parroting of Palestinian propaganda its getting boring. Cant you come up with something different? Or better yet take your Nazi friend Cajun AKA Mr Seattle and go post on Mondoweiss, where everyone parrots Palestinian propaganda. Over there, they are all exprrts on Pallywood, so youll fit right in
Click to expand...


I know Jews and Palestinians well,lovely people on the whole.....which is more than I can say for a COCKLIQUER like you.........but keep on spewing......IT'S ALL YOU HAVE.


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel puts terrorists in cages, and if the terrorists happen to be youth, they go in cages too.  Just like gangbangers are put behind bars in the USA.  Age doesn't seem to be a factor when it comes to Palestinian savagery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's revolting really how the two bit Zionist like Roudy tries to blame the innocent victims of Israeli brutality.......NO ONE BELIEVES WHAT YOU OR ISRAEL SAY...ANYMORE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man you are like a broken fuckin record. No one cares about your Parroting of Palestinian propaganda its getting boring. Cant you come up with something different? Or better yet take your Nazi friend Cajun AKA Mr Seattle and go post on Mondoweiss, where everyone parrots Palestinian propaganda. Over there, they are all exprrts on Pallywood, so youll fit right in
Click to expand...

Sad part of it is he's not really saying ANYTHING.  He lives in this delusional world where the Jews he's "friends" with "aren't Zionists".  Ha ha ha.  Can you believe this crap?  In my entire life I have yet to meet a "non Zionist Jew", unless of course the person had a mental illness or something.  That's like saying a Muslim who doesn't believe that Mecca should belong to Muslims.  Ho ho ho!


----------



## theliq

toastman said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel puts terrorists in cages, and if the terrorists happen to be youth, they go in cages too.  Just like gangbangers are put behind bars in the USA.  Age doesn't seem to be a factor when it comes to Palestinian savagery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's revolting really how the two bit Zionist like Roudy tries to blame the innocent victims of Israeli brutality.......NO ONE BELIEVES WHAT YOU OR ISRAEL SAY...ANYMORE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man you are like a broken fuckin record. No one cares about your Parroting of Palestinian propaganda its getting boring. Cant you come up with something different? Or better yet take your Nazi friend Cajun AKA Mr Seattle and go post on Mondoweiss, where everyone parrots Palestinian propaganda. Over there, they are all exprrts on Pallywood, so youll fit right in
Click to expand...


YOU ARE DEFEATED......Israel does not need you..and neither do we.


----------



## Indeependent

theliq said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's revolting really how the two bit Zionist like Roudy tries to blame the innocent victims of Israeli brutality.......NO ONE BELIEVES WHAT YOU OR ISRAEL SAY...ANYMORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you are like a broken fuckin record. No one cares about your Parroting of Palestinian propaganda its getting boring. Cant you come up with something different? Or better yet take your Nazi friend Cajun AKA Mr Seattle and go post on Mondoweiss, where everyone parrots Palestinian propaganda. Over there, they are all exprrts on Pallywood, so youll fit right in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know Jews and Palestinians well,lovely people on the whole.....which is more than I can say for a COCKLIQUER like you.........but keep on spewing......IT'S ALL YOU HAVE.
Click to expand...


I presume the Jews you know want to "Give Israel back to the "Palestinians"!".


----------



## Indeependent

theliq said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's revolting really how the two bit Zionist like Roudy tries to blame the innocent victims of Israeli brutality.......NO ONE BELIEVES WHAT YOU OR ISRAEL SAY...ANYMORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you are like a broken fuckin record. No one cares about your Parroting of Palestinian propaganda its getting boring. Cant you come up with something different? Or better yet take your Nazi friend Cajun AKA Mr Seattle and go post on Mondoweiss, where everyone parrots Palestinian propaganda. Over there, they are all exprrts on Pallywood, so youll fit right in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DEFEATED......Israel does not need you..and neither do we.
Click to expand...


I presume INTELLIGENT is not your first language.


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's revolting really how the two bit Zionist like Roudy tries to blame the innocent victims of Israeli brutality.......NO ONE BELIEVES WHAT YOU OR ISRAEL SAY...ANYMORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you are like a broken fuckin record. No one cares about your Parroting of Palestinian propaganda its getting boring. Cant you come up with something different? Or better yet take your Nazi friend Cajun AKA Mr Seattle and go post on Mondoweiss, where everyone parrots Palestinian propaganda. Over there, they are all exprrts on Pallywood, so youll fit right in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad part of it is he's not really saying ANYTHING.  He lives in this delusional world where the Jews he's "friends" with "aren't Zionists".  Ha ha ha.  Can you believe this crap?  In my entire life I have yet to meet a "non Zionist Jew", unless of course the person had a mental illness or something.  That's like saying a Muslim who doesn't believe that Mecca should belong to Muslims.  Ho ho ho!
Click to expand...


THIS FROM THE TOSSER WHO SAID 99.99999999999r% of Israels Jews WERE ZIONISTS,..WHAT A TOTAL WANKER


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel puts kids in cages and exposes them to the elenents.
> 
> These human rights abuses are documented by human rights groups.
> 
> AND people shall keep exposing these human rights abuses and bringing them into the  Light.
> 
> I say Fuck Camera, it's nothing but a lying propaganda rag that exists to whitewash Israel crimes against humanity.
> 
> Camera has no credibility, it exposes desperation and willingness to lie of Zionists.



There is not one single person on this message board who is less qualified then you when it comes to determining what site has credibility and what sites dont.
You are well known for not only being a professional Arab propagandist, but you are a compulsive liar too.

In fact, i exposed two lies of yours in the Jesus Zionist thread with links.

On top of that, you are also well know for being a hateful, hypocritical venomous witch.

So, YOU are the one who has no credibility, Satanic shill


----------



## theliq

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you are like a broken fuckin record. No one cares about your Parroting of Palestinian propaganda its getting boring. Cant you come up with something different? Or better yet take your Nazi friend Cajun AKA Mr Seattle and go post on Mondoweiss, where everyone parrots Palestinian propaganda. Over there, they are all exprrts on Pallywood, so youll fit right in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ARE DEFEATED......Israel does not need you..and neither do we.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I presume INTELLIGENT is not your first language.
Click to expand...


Not with the likes of Roudy and his Puppet Posse.......I just treat him/her/it,the same way he treats others.....AND HE DON'T LIKE.........Indee,I just play his game he loves and enjoys sOOOOOOO MUCH.

Mind you it gets tedious after while


----------



## theliq

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel puts kids in cages and exposes them to the elenents.
> 
> These human rights abuses are documented by human rights groups.
> 
> AND people shall keep exposing these human rights abuses and bringing them into the  Light.
> 
> I say Fuck Camera, it's nothing but a lying propaganda rag that exists to whitewash Israel crimes against humanity.
> 
> Camera has no credibility, it exposes desperation and willingness to lie of Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not one single person on this message board who is less qualified then you when it comes to determining what site has credibility and what sites dont.
> You are well known for not only being a professional Arab propagandist, but you are a compulsive liar too.
> 
> In fact, i exposed two lies of yours in the Jesus Zionist thread with links.
> 
> On top of that, you are also well know for being a hateful, hypocritical venomous witch.
> 
> So, YOU are the one who has no credibility, Satanic shill
Click to expand...


OOooooo Toasty your voice has become shrill......YOU LOSE.


----------



## Indeependent

theliq said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel puts kids in cages and exposes them to the elenents.
> 
> These human rights abuses are documented by human rights groups.
> 
> AND people shall keep exposing these human rights abuses and bringing them into the  Light.
> 
> I say Fuck Camera, it's nothing but a lying propaganda rag that exists to whitewash Israel crimes against humanity.
> 
> Camera has no credibility, it exposes desperation and willingness to lie of Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not one single person on this message board who is less qualified then you when it comes to determining what site has credibility and what sites dont.
> You are well known for not only being a professional Arab propagandist, but you are a compulsive liar too.
> 
> In fact, i exposed two lies of yours in the Jesus Zionist thread with links.
> 
> On top of that, you are also well know for being a hateful, hypocritical venomous witch.
> 
> So, YOU are the one who has no credibility, Satanic shill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OOooooo Toasty your voice has become shrill......YOU LOSE.
Click to expand...


I guess you don't read much of sherri's dribble.


----------



## theliq

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you are like a broken fuckin record. No one cares about your Parroting of Palestinian propaganda its getting boring. Cant you come up with something different? Or better yet take your Nazi friend Cajun AKA Mr Seattle and go post on Mondoweiss, where everyone parrots Palestinian propaganda. Over there, they are all exprrts on Pallywood, so youll fit right in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Jews and Palestinians well,lovely people on the whole.....which is more than I can say for a COCKLIQUER like you.........but keep on spewing......IT'S ALL YOU HAVE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I presume the Jews you know want to "Give Israel back to the "Palestinians"!".
Click to expand...


Indee,stop being obtuse...I and my friends desire a peaceful and happy two state solution...I am pragmatic enough to know that Israel is here to stay but the encroachment of East J'm is not on...etc,......Viva Palestine..Viva Israel.steven...and never presume anything Indee


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you are like a broken fuckin record. No one cares about your Parroting of Palestinian propaganda its getting boring. Cant you come up with something different? Or better yet take your Nazi friend Cajun AKA Mr Seattle and go post on Mondoweiss, where everyone parrots Palestinian propaganda. Over there, they are all exprrts on Pallywood, so youll fit right in
> 
> 
> 
> Sad part of it is he's not really saying ANYTHING.  He lives in this delusional world where the Jews he's "friends" with "aren't Zionists".  Ha ha ha.  Can you believe this crap?  In my entire life I have yet to meet a "non Zionist Jew", unless of course the person had a mental illness or something.  That's like saying a Muslim who doesn't believe that Mecca should belong to Muslims.  Ho ho ho!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THIS FROM THE TOSSER WHO SAID 99.99999999999r% of Israels Jews WERE ZIONISTS,..WHAT A TOTAL WANKER
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^^^^

voted most meaningless juvenile post of the month.


----------



## Indeependent

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know Jews and Palestinians well,lovely people on the whole.....which is more than I can say for a COCKLIQUER like you.........but keep on spewing......IT'S ALL YOU HAVE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I presume the Jews you know want to "Give Israel back to the "Palestinians"!".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indee,stop being obtuse...I and my friends desire a peaceful and happy two state solution...I am pragmatic enough to know that Israel is here to stay but the encroachment of East J'm is not on...etc,......Viva Palestine..Viva Israel.steven...and never presume anything Indee
Click to expand...


You do realize that the overwhelming number of Jews moving to Israel are young, married and Orthodox.
The wealthy move to Jerusalem; hardly any move to secular Tel Aviv.
The less wealthy move to settlements now that Israel is ignoring the Clinton cry for less secure borders and more dead Jews.
Jerusalem spent a very small time in history being divided and I don't think these new Jews are going to go for it.


----------



## aris2chat

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you are like a broken fuckin record. No one cares about your Parroting of Palestinian propaganda its getting boring. Cant you come up with something different? Or better yet take your Nazi friend Cajun AKA Mr Seattle and go post on Mondoweiss, where everyone parrots Palestinian propaganda. Over there, they are all exprrts on Pallywood, so youll fit right in
> 
> 
> 
> Sad part of it is he's not really saying ANYTHING.  He lives in this delusional world where the Jews he's "friends" with "aren't Zionists".  Ha ha ha.  Can you believe this crap?  In my entire life I have yet to meet a "non Zionist Jew", unless of course the person had a mental illness or something.  That's like saying a Muslim who doesn't believe that Mecca should belong to Muslims.  Ho ho ho!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THIS FROM THE TOSSER WHO SAID 99.99999999999r% of Israels Jews WERE ZIONISTS,..WHAT A TOTAL WANKER
Click to expand...


Ah, a brit


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad part of it is he's not really saying ANYTHING.  He lives in this delusional world where the Jews he's "friends" with "aren't Zionists".  Ha ha ha.  Can you believe this crap?  In my entire life I have yet to meet a "non Zionist Jew", unless of course the person had a mental illness or something.  That's like saying a Muslim who doesn't believe that Mecca should belong to Muslims.  Ho ho ho!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS FROM THE TOSSER WHO SAID 99.99999999999r% of Israels Jews WERE ZIONISTS,..WHAT A TOTAL WANKER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> voted most meaningless juvenile post of the month.
Click to expand...


NO JUST THE TRUTH AND FACT,sorry Roudy caught out again


----------



## theliq

aris2chat said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad part of it is he's not really saying ANYTHING.  He lives in this delusional world where the Jews he's "friends" with "aren't Zionists".  Ha ha ha.  Can you believe this crap?  In my entire life I have yet to meet a "non Zionist Jew", unless of course the person had a mental illness or something.  That's like saying a Muslim who doesn't believe that Mecca should belong to Muslims.  Ho ho ho!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS FROM THE TOSSER WHO SAID 99.99999999999r% of Israels Jews WERE ZIONISTS,..WHAT A TOTAL WANKER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, a brit
Click to expand...


WRONG AGAIN


----------



## aris2chat

theliq said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> THIS FROM THE TOSSER WHO SAID 99.99999999999r% of Israels Jews WERE ZIONISTS,..WHAT A TOTAL WANKER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, a brit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG AGAIN
Click to expand...


Tosser and wanker are not typical in american idioms.  They are in the british.


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad part of it is he's not really saying ANYTHING.  He lives in this delusional world where the Jews he's "friends" with "aren't Zionists".  Ha ha ha.  Can you believe this crap?  In my entire life I have yet to meet a "non Zionist Jew", unless of course the person had a mental illness or something.  That's like saying a Muslim who doesn't believe that Mecca should belong to Muslims.  Ho ho ho!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS FROM THE TOSSER WHO SAID 99.99999999999r% of Israels Jews WERE ZIONISTS,..WHAT A TOTAL WANKER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, a brit
Click to expand...

No, a moron.


----------



## Hossfly

aris2chat said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, a brit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG AGAIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tosser and wanker are not typical in american idioms.  They are in the british.
Click to expand...

Absolutely Aussie British. They spika the English too.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tosser and wanker are not typical in american idioms.  They are in the british.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely Aussie British. They spika the English too.
Click to expand...

Could be a Paki or Pali Moooslem posting from the UK.


----------



## Hossfly

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tosser and wanker are not typical in american idioms.  They are in the british.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely Aussie British. They spika the English too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be a Paki or Pali Moooslem posting from the UK.
Click to expand...

Nah, the Liq is one of those little Outback fellers running around in a jockstrap, carrying a spear and a bone in his nose.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely Aussie British. They spika the English too.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a Paki or Pali Moooslem posting from the UK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, the Liq is one of those little Outback fellers running around in a jockstrap, carrying a spear and a bone in his nose.
Click to expand...

Same neanderthal mindset different geographical location?


----------



## theliq

aris2chat said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, a brit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG AGAIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tosser and wanker are not typical in american idioms.  They are in the british.
Click to expand...


Not so...they are Australian too.....come to Paradise Soon,you would be Welcome as are your Military and Navy when they drop by for R and R.

Australia Great one day, Brilliant the NEXT


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> THIS FROM THE TOSSER WHO SAID 99.99999999999r% of Israels Jews WERE ZIONISTS,..WHAT A TOTAL WANKER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, a brit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, a moron.
Click to expand...


Huh,apart from your TOILET HUMOUR and INACCURACIES ON ALL THINGS JEWISH AND ISRAEL



YOU ARE NOTHING


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely Aussie British. They spika the English too.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a Paki or Pali Moooslem posting from the UK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, the Liq is one of those little Outback fellers running around in a jockstrap, carrying a spear and a bone in his nose.
Click to expand...


Racist comment Hoss to say the least....Very Poor.

Nope,I'm a City man,Manufacturing Plants,300 Employees who are terrific,happy home life,lovely family,I could go on but really I don't need to justify anything.

Started with nothing but total self confidence,natural ability and great communicater,and NO HATE,ALWAYS SUPPORT THE LITTLE GUY.............Hoss you have lost the PLOT,spending too much time with the DISCREDITED ROUDY POSSEE to have any credibility...........I love you man but why do you let INFERIORS lead you atray????steve


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a Paki or Pali Moooslem posting from the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, the Liq is one of those little Outback fellers running around in a jockstrap, carrying a spear and a bone in his nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist comment Hoss to say the least....Very Poor.
> 
> Nope,I'm a City man,Manufacturing Plants,300 Employees who are terrific,happy home life,lovely family,I could go on but really I don't need to justify anything.
> 
> Started with nothing but total self confidence,natural ability and great communicater,and NO HATE,ALWAYS SUPPORT THE LITTLE GUY.............Hoss you have lost the PLOT,spending too much time with the DISCREDITED ROUDY POSSEE to have any credibility...........I love you man but why do you let INFERIORS lead you atray????steve
Click to expand...

I can't help it, Steve. There's these little voices in my head...........


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a Paki or Pali Moooslem posting from the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, the Liq is one of those little Outback fellers running around in a jockstrap, carrying a spear and a bone in his nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same neanderthal mindset different geographical location?
Click to expand...


Coming from a REDNECK-DICKHEAD LIKE YOU.....I'LL TAKE IT AS A COMPLIMENT

ROUDY,YOU CANNOT DEFEAT ME>>>>>theliq



EVER LIVING,EVER FAITHFUL,EVER SURE


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, the Liq is one of those little Outback fellers running around in a jockstrap, carrying a spear and a bone in his nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist comment Hoss to say the least....Very Poor.
> 
> Nope,I'm a City man,Manufacturing Plants,300 Employees who are terrific,happy home life,lovely family,I could go on but really I don't need to justify anything.
> 
> Started with nothing but total self confidence,natural ability and great communicater,and NO HATE,ALWAYS SUPPORT THE LITTLE GUY.............Hoss you have lost the PLOT,spending too much time with the DISCREDITED ROUDY POSSEE to have any credibility...........I love you man but why do you let INFERIORS lead you atray????steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't help it, Steve. There's these little voices in my head...........
Click to expand...


Come over,you'll love it steve


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist comment Hoss to say the least....Very Poor.
> 
> Nope,I'm a City man,Manufacturing Plants,300 Employees who are terrific,happy home life,lovely family,I could go on but really I don't need to justify anything.
> 
> Started with nothing but total self confidence,natural ability and great communicater,and NO HATE,ALWAYS SUPPORT THE LITTLE GUY.............Hoss you have lost the PLOT,spending too much time with the DISCREDITED ROUDY POSSEE to have any credibility...........I love you man but why do you let INFERIORS lead you atray????steve
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help it, Steve. There's these little voices in my head...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come over,you'll love it steve
Click to expand...

I'll stick with Texas.


----------



## Indeependent

theliq said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tosser and wanker are not typical in american idioms.  They are in the british.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but MOTHER FCUKER IS...........GO LIQ BALL
Click to expand...


You have an interesting take on "NO HATE".


----------



## theliq

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tosser and wanker are not typical in american idioms.  They are in the british.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but MOTHER FCUKER IS...........GO LIQ BALL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have an interesting take on "NO HATE".
Click to expand...


Don't see any HATE in my RESPONSE..Indee


----------



## Indeependent

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but MOTHER FCUKER IS...........GO LIQ BALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have an interesting take on "NO HATE".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't see any HATE in my RESPONSE..Indee
Click to expand...


I see LOTS of HATE in your postings.


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help it, Steve. There's these little voices in my head...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come over,you'll love it steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll stick with Texas.
Click to expand...


Gee Hoss you can spare on month of your life?


----------



## Indeependent

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come over,you'll love it steve
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stick with Texas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Hoss you can spare on month of your life?
Click to expand...


Yeah, you guys can discuss Torah.


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come over,you'll love it steve
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stick with Texas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Hoss you can spare on month of your life?
Click to expand...

I travel extensively and this summer it's off to Germany. Maybe I'll go down under somemday. Who knows.


----------



## Kondor3

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stick with Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee Hoss you can spare on month of your life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I travel extensively and this summer it's off to Germany. Maybe I'll go down under somemday. Who knows.
Click to expand...

Hoss... did you spend any duty-time in Germany?


----------



## Hossfly

Kondor3 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee Hoss you can spare on month of your life?
> 
> 
> 
> I travel extensively and this summer it's off to Germany. Maybe I'll go down under somemday. Who knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoss... did you spend any duty-time in Germany?
Click to expand...

8 years. Got married there in '61.


----------



## theliq

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have an interesting take on "NO HATE".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't see any HATE in my RESPONSE..Indee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see LOTS of HATE in your postings.
Click to expand...


Well let's see if we can change that thought that is in YOUR mind Indie,but your comment is somewhat IRKSOME considering many of the POSTERS ON HERE ARE AGGRESIVE RACIST MORONS AND ANTI-SEMETIC,yet you don't comment thus to them or is it that you are intimidated by Zionists.....


Indie........Steve


----------



## Indeependent

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't see any HATE in my RESPONSE..Indee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see LOTS of HATE in your postings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well let's see if we can change that thought that is in YOUR mind Indie,but your comment is somewhat IRKSOME considering many of the POSTERS ON HERE ARE AGGRESIVE RACIST MORONS AND ANTI-SEMETIC,yet you don't comment thus to them or is it that you are intimidated by Zionists.....
> 
> 
> Indie........Steve
Click to expand...


They don't claim to be ALL LOVE.
I only comment on what seems to be an inconsistency in your statement.
It doesn't excuse excessively harsh ad hominems on anyone else's part.


----------



## Phoenall

Cajun said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It's a , I say, it's a joke son"!
> ~~Foghorn Leghorn
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi boy can't take a joke.  What else is new?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i suppose some people think blatant racism is a joke and some cultures find stereotypical racial slurs humorous.
> 
> i don't and i think most americans feel the same way.
> 
> if objecting to such racism makes me a nazi, so be it, although hitler was not to fond of black people and would probably laugh at this "joke", not unlike you and some others. others remain silent in the face of such displays. that worked well for hitler and the nazis as well, didn't it?
> 
> perhaaps it serves your purpose and the cause of israel and zionism to make more enemies in the black communities across america. i caannot think of one single black man, woman, or child in america who would regard that statement as anything but unmistakably racist in nature and intent.
> 
> basically, i am giving you good advice as how not to lose. it does not help zionism one single bit for israeli supporters to indulge in or condone this types of racist comment.
> 
> i am getting a very clear picture as to why there are such bad relations between the jewish communities that neighbor black communities.
Click to expand...





 So its o.k. for the islamonazi's to post their racist comments about the Jews and Israel, yet distasteful to post a comment about phones being black and broken. This is because far too many people have been raised to see no wrong in making racist comments about the Jews over the last 2,000 years, but making comments about the people of colour is a no no because we have civil liberty laws.


----------



## theliq

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see LOTS of HATE in your postings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well let's see if we can change that thought that is in YOUR mind Indie,but your comment is somewhat IRKSOME considering many of the POSTERS ON HERE ARE AGGRESIVE RACIST MORONS AND ANTI-SEMETIC,yet you don't comment thus to them or is it that you are intimidated by Zionists.....
> 
> 
> Indie........Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't claim to be ALL LOVE.
> I only comment on what seems to be an inconsistency in your statement.
> It doesn't excuse excessively harsh ad hominems on anyone else's part.
Click to expand...




FAIR ENOUGH...........Indie......they certainly don't claim to be LOVE at all.......LOVE is the most important thing in life........."ONE LOVE,PEOPLE GET READY"

steve


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> and I suppose the worlds still FLAT to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I fly enough to know it's round.
> 
> And we're on top of it.
> 
> And you're upside down, and your country is the world's asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for that....it's people like you that is the reason our Military NEVER go into Combat within a Bulls Roar of the US........it's called "FRIENDLY FIRE".....but CRAP ON.
Click to expand...





Still using bent sticks as your primary weapon, as for bulls roar what are those things you whirl around your heads again ?   That's it bullroarers................


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The angel dust addict claims to be an expert on Jews, Zionism, and Judaism.
> 
> As usual its usually the mentally ill fuckwads that end up being anti Semites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His problem is licking cane toads, then box jellyfish and playing footsie in the dunny with red backs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that is Funny,mind you better a Red Back....THAN A RED NECK.....(I'm just a little to smart for you PhoneToo smart far TOO SMART.steve
Click to expand...





You cant be as you drink gnats pee and call it beer, we serve that to babies as a thirst quencher. Beer is dark and just cool, not piss coloured and freezing.  If you were smart you would see through the lies spoken in the mosque every Friday, if you were smart you would see that islam is violent and bloodthirsty, if you were smart you would leave islam and embrace some Tibetan religion were the monks wear saffron robes and meditate on life.


----------



## Phoenall

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> His problem is licking cane toads, then box jellyfish and playing footsie in the dunny with red backs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is Funny,mind you better a Red Back....THAN A RED NECK.....(I'm just a little to smart for you PhoneToo smart far TOO SMART.steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, yer smart are ye? Then tell us: Why don't chickens piss?
Click to expand...





They do it is the little green bit in their crap.


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I recall, the Israelis were found to be waking-up a number of Palestinians minors (ages?) in the middle of the night and parking them in outside Holding Pens (cages) for several hours overnight, on a number of occasions, reportedly on the day prior to their arraignment, in some cases.
> 
> I also recall that some pissant human rights group(s) or another - including an Israeli one, if memory serves - claimed that the practice lasted for several months, before the Israelis were called on it, and  before some Israeli minister or another ordered a stop to the practice.
> 
> There is no excuse for exposing children to freezing outdoor temperatures outdoors, even as a punishment for misbehavior or unruliness or rebellious behavior while in confinement - no excuse; especially if we are talking about younger children, although I suspect that some of these so-called children were a little older and a little less innocent than the pro-Palestinian side would like us to believe.
> 
> That being said...
> 
> Those so exposed were reportedly (by the rights groups themselves) taken back indoors within a matter of hours after first being put into those cages / holding pens; having served their time.
> 
> It also appears to be true that the practice endured at some pissant Israeli jail or another for several months, before a stop was put to the practice by some Israeli minister (Interior?) or another.
> 
> This is an important distinction.
> 
> The PRACTICE of Cold-Weather Caging lasted for several months.
> 
> Individual minors were NOT so-caged and left there, exposed for several months, in freezing weather.
> 
> Otherwise we would have had Palestinian Popsicles on our hands within a day or two or three.
> 
> Which is not what happened.
> 
> It may even be that several of the worst 'bad boys' got put into the cage on several different occasions, but it seems unlikely that they were caged, then left outside, for months on end.
> 
> There is absolutely no excuse - zero - for that Cold-Weather Caging - and, in my humble opinion (which doesn't mean shit within Israel or many other places for that matter), the perpetrator(s) of that Caging should be brought up on criminal charges of inhumane treatement of those prisoners.
> 
> But that doesn't change the perception that Palestinian Apologists and Fifth Columnists would have us believe that individual minors were so Caged for months on-end in freezing weather, when, in truth, no such thing appears to have happened.
> 
> The practice (at a local jail) lasted for months but individual minors were no so-caged for months.
> 
> Or do I have that wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarifying that issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least Kondy has a bit more savvy than you XXXXT.....albeit a white washed version but it is quite good of me to draw your attention to crimes against humanity,in Israel ....of which you knew nothing yet had the temerity to call me a liar.You and the other Dickheads on here.
> 
> Wasters
Click to expand...





 And the crimes against humanity werfe shown to be just more Islamic BLOOD LIBELS, but don't let the truth get in the way of a good LIE ABOUT THE JOOOOS


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel puts kids in cages and exposes them to the elenents.
> 
> These human rights abuses are documented by human rights groups.
> 
> AND people shall keep exposing these human rights abuses and bringing them into the  Light.
> 
> I say Fuck Camera, it's nothing but a lying propaganda rag that exists to whitewash Israel crimes against humanity.
> 
> Camera has no credibility, it exposes desperation and willingness to lie of Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel puts terrorists in cages, and if the terrorists happen to be youth, they go in cages too.  Just like gangbangers are put behind bars in the USA.  Age doesn't seem to be a factor when it comes to Palestinian savagery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's revolting really how the two bit Zionist like Roudy tries to blame the innocent victims of Israeli brutality.......NO ONE BELIEVES WHAT YOU OR ISRAEL SAY...ANYMORE
Click to expand...





Not as revolting as the islamonazi BLOOD LIBEL that was shown to be a complete fabrication from start to finish. But then why should you let a little thing like the truth get in the way of your NAZI ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATRED


----------



## Billo_Really

toastman said:


> There is not one single person on this message board who is less qualified then you when it comes to determining what site has credibility and what sites dont.
> You are well known for not only being a professional Arab propagandist, but you are a compulsive liar too.
> 
> In fact, i exposed two lies of yours in the Jesus Zionist thread with links.
> 
> On top of that, you are also well know for being a hateful, hypocritical venomous witch.
> 
> So, YOU are the one who has no credibility, Satanic shill


Since we're on that subject, you don't really set the bar all that high, yourself.


----------



## theliq

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I fly enough to know it's round.
> 
> And we're on top of it.
> 
> And you're upside down, and your country is the world's asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that....it's people like you that is the reason our Military NEVER go into Combat within a Bulls Roar of the US........it's called "FRIENDLY FIRE".....but CRAP ON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still using bent sticks as your primary weapon, as for bulls roar what are those things you whirl around your heads again ?   That's it bullroarers................
Click to expand...



American Military think our SAS is better the Israeli SAS......so much for your DRIVEL but keep playing  WANNABE BIG MAN.


----------



## theliq

phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> israel puts terrorists in cages, and if the terrorists happen to be youth, they go in cages too.  Just like gangbangers are put behind bars in the usa.  Age doesn't seem to be a factor when it comes to palestinian savagery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's revolting really how the two bit zionist like roudy tries to blame the innocent victims of israeli brutality.......no one believes what you or israel say...anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not as revolting as the islamonazi blood libel that was shown to be a complete fabrication from start to finish. But then why should you let a little thing like the truth get in the way of your nazi anti semitic jew hatred
Click to expand...


yawn


----------



## theliq

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarifying that issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least Kondy has a bit more savvy than you XXXXT.....albeit a white washed version but it is quite good of me to draw your attention to crimes against humanity,in Israel ....of which you knew nothing yet had the temerity to call me a liar.You and the other Dickheads on here.
> 
> Wasters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the crimes against humanity werfe shown to be just more Islamic BLOOD LIBELS, but don't let the truth get in the way of a good LIE ABOUT THE JOOOOS
Click to expand...


Note the word DICKHEADS in my prose in my post above....Mr WANNABEE BIG MAN

NOW PUT DOWN THAT PEASHOOTER YOU HAVE IN YOUR TREMBLING HAND BOY.

Gee you GUYS make it so easy for me...H.I.M.theliq


----------



## theliq

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> His problem is licking cane toads, then box jellyfish and playing footsie in the dunny with red backs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is Funny,mind you better a Red Back....THAN A RED NECK.....(I'm just a little to smart for you PhoneToo smart far TOO SMART.steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cant be as you drink gnats pee and call it beer, we serve that to babies as a thirst quencher. Beer is dark and just cool, not piss coloured and freezing.  If you were smart you would see through the lies spoken in the mosque every Friday, if you were smart you would see that islam is violent and bloodthirsty, if you were smart you would leave islam and embrace some Tibetan religion were the monks wear saffron robes and meditate on life.
Click to expand...


AND HERE ABOVE I REST MY CASE........Poor PHONY MOANY CRONY not the brightest spark in the furnace is he.


----------



## theliq

Phoenall said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi boy can't take a joke.  What else is new?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i suppose some people think blatant racism is a joke and some cultures find stereotypical racial slurs humorous.
> 
> i don't and i think most americans feel the same way.
> 
> if objecting to such racism makes me a nazi, so be it, although hitler was not to fond of black people and would probably laugh at this "joke", not unlike you and some others. others remain silent in the face of such displays. that worked well for hitler and the nazis as well, didn't it?
> 
> perhaaps it serves your purpose and the cause of israel and zionism to make more enemies in the black communities across america. i caannot think of one single black man, woman, or child in america who would regard that statement as anything but unmistakably racist in nature and intent.
> 
> basically, i am giving you good advice as how not to lose. it does not help zionism one single bit for israeli supporters to indulge in or condone this types of racist comment.
> 
> i am getting a very clear picture as to why there are such bad relations between the jewish communities that neighbor black communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So its o.k. for the islamonazi's to post their racist comments about the Jews and Israel, yet distasteful to post a comment about phones being black and broken. This is because far too many people have been raised to see no wrong in making racist comments about the Jews over the last 2,000 years, but making comments about the people of colour is a no no because we have civil liberty laws.
Click to expand...


Well I don't, my SCREAMING TARGET is the ZIONISTS,THOSE TERRIBLE TERRORISTS but really they are only 5 Million odd, SMALL FRY by Worlds Standards


----------



## toastman

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is not one single person on this message board who is less qualified then you when it comes to determining what site has credibility and what sites dont.
> You are well known for not only being a professional Arab propagandist, but you are a compulsive liar too.
> 
> In fact, i exposed two lies of yours in the Jesus Zionist thread with links.
> 
> On top of that, you are also well know for being a hateful, hypocritical venomous witch.
> 
> So, YOU are the one who has no credibility, Satanic shill
> 
> 
> 
> Since we're on that subject, you don't really set the bar all that high, yourself.
Click to expand...


Ask me if I give a shit what you think


----------



## toastman

theliq said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's revolting really how the two bit Zionist like Roudy tries to blame the innocent victims of Israeli brutality.......NO ONE BELIEVES WHAT YOU OR ISRAEL SAY...ANYMORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you are like a broken fuckin record. No one cares about your Parroting of Palestinian propaganda its getting boring. Cant you come up with something different? Or better yet take your Nazi friend Cajun AKA Mr Seattle and go post on Mondoweiss, where everyone parrots Palestinian propaganda. Over there, they are all exprrts on Pallywood, so youll fit right in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know Jews and Palestinians well,lovely people on the whole.....which is more than I can say for a COCKLIQUER like you.........but keep on spewing......IT'S ALL YOU HAVE.
Click to expand...


"cockliquer" 

Are you 12 years old or something ?? What an immature response


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> i suppose some people think blatant racism is a joke and some cultures find stereotypical racial slurs humorous.
> 
> i don't and i think most americans feel the same way.
> 
> if objecting to such racism makes me a nazi, so be it, although hitler was not to fond of black people and would probably laugh at this "joke", not unlike you and some others. others remain silent in the face of such displays. that worked well for hitler and the nazis as well, didn't it?
> 
> perhaaps it serves your purpose and the cause of israel and zionism to make more enemies in the black communities across america. i caannot think of one single black man, woman, or child in america who would regard that statement as anything but unmistakably racist in nature and intent.
> 
> basically, i am giving you good advice as how not to lose. it does not help zionism one single bit for israeli supporters to indulge in or condone this types of racist comment.
> 
> i am getting a very clear picture as to why there are such bad relations between the jewish communities that neighbor black communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So its o.k. for the islamonazi's to post their racist comments about the Jews and Israel, yet distasteful to post a comment about phones being black and broken. This is because far too many people have been raised to see no wrong in making racist comments about the Jews over the last 2,000 years, but making comments about the people of colour is a no no because we have civil liberty laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I don't, my SCREAMING TARGET is the ZIONISTS,THOSE TERRIBLE TERRORISTS but really they are only 5 Million odd, SMALL FRY by Worlds Standards
Click to expand...

Let's see you try it, Adolf.


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you are like a broken fuckin record. No one cares about your Parroting of Palestinian propaganda its getting boring. Cant you come up with something different? Or better yet take your Nazi friend Cajun AKA Mr Seattle and go post on Mondoweiss, where everyone parrots Palestinian propaganda. Over there, they are all exprrts on Pallywood, so youll fit right in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Jews and Palestinians well,lovely people on the whole.....which is more than I can say for a COCKLIQUER like you.........but keep on spewing......IT'S ALL YOU HAVE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "cockliquer"
> 
> Are you 12 years old or something ?? What an immature response
Click to expand...

Long term usage of psychedelic drugs.  In a few years he'll sound like a two year old.


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know Jews and Palestinians well,lovely people on the whole.....which is more than I can say for a COCKLIQUER like you.........but keep on spewing......IT'S ALL YOU HAVE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "cockliquer"
> 
> Are you 12 years old or something ?? What an immature response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long term usage of psychedelic drugs.  In a few years he'll sound like a two year old.
Click to expand...


Boring Wannabee


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> "cockliquer"
> 
> Are you 12 years old or something ?? What an immature response
> 
> 
> 
> Long term usage of psychedelic drugs.  In a few years he'll sound like a two year old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boring Wannabee
Click to expand...

Nobody asked for your life story.


----------



## Cajun

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely Aussie British. They spika the English too.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a Paki or Pali Moooslem posting from the UK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, the Liq is one of those little Outback fellers running around in a jockstrap, carrying a spear and a bone in his nose.
Click to expand...



a little more blatant racism and the attendant "thanks" from the zionist/jewish contingent.

bravo!!!!

do you folks and the KKK buy your sheets from the same unfiorm store?

you really should stop it, if for no other reason than it doesn't help your cause at all.


----------



## Kondor3

Cajun said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a Paki or Pali Moooslem posting from the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, the Liq is one of those little Outback fellers running around in a jockstrap, carrying a spear and a bone in his nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a little more blatant racism and the attendant "thanks" from the zionist/jewish contingent.
> 
> bravo!!!!
> 
> do you folks and the KKK buy your sheets from the same unfiorm store?
> 
> you really should stop it, if for no other reason than it doesn't help your cause at all.
Click to expand...

Oh, horseshit...


----------



## Cajun

Rat in the Hat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It's a , I say, it's a joke son"!
> ~~Foghorn Leghorn
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi boy can't take a joke.  What else is new?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sees that, but totally misses my Brak History Month sig and avie??
> 
> 
> 
> Humor is lost on the stupid.
Click to expand...


i saw your "brak history month" and avatar and though them racist as well, particularly in light of the fact that it is black history month. like i said, if you think it serves your purposes to emulate the worst o raacists and neo-nazis, be my guest. i certaainly can't stop you and if that is how you wish to display your cause, it only helps those of us who oppose israeli policy and adds legitimacy to the charges of racism and apartheid in the jewish state.

and again, i do not think blatant racism is a joke.


----------



## Kondor3

theliq said:


> "..._Well I don't, my SCREAMING TARGET is the ZIONISTS,THOSE TERRIBLE TERRORISTS but really they are only 5 Million odd, SMALL FRY by Worlds Standards_"


That's OK... 

Israel has kicked the asses of each and every one of their neighbors who were foolish enough to try them in the past 66 years... so, even as small-fry, they are the biggest bad-ass on the block, in those parts... sufficient for their purposes.

Oh, and, speaking of small-fry...

How does the Israeli Defense Force stack up against the Australian Defence Force?

Australian Defence Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Israel Defense Forces - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

How many Main Battle Tanks do the Australians design and manufacture and deploy on their own, as native products?

How many Combat Aircraft types do the Australians design and manufacture and deploy on their own, as native products?

How many types of Cruise Missiles and SAMs and ballistic missiles do the Australians design and manufacture and deploy on their own, as native products?

How many mainstream, world-class Small Arms types (assault rifles, machine guns, etc.) do the Australians design and manufacture and deploy on their own, as native products?

The Israeli 'small fry' seem to have the edge on Australia in that regard, as well...

Military equipment of Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Conceding, in advance, that Australian fighting men have come in pretty damned handy and been pretty damned tough and done excellent service around the world during the life of their nation to date, so as to avoid doing them a disservice or appearing ungrateful for various good help that Australia has given the UK and the US over the decades...

Frankly, if, by some freakish chance, Australia ever decided to attack Israel, you would probably get your teeth kicked in, at least during the early to middle going, until a couple of years had gone by, and you could bring your much larger population to bear upon the subject. Based upon my own light-to-middleweight reading on the subject, I'd say you (Australia) would have to spend a great deal of time and money to catch-up to the Israelis, in order to attain the same Small Fry status that you attribute to them, in a military strength and firepower context. Hell, you don't even operate aircraft carriers for forward defense any longer.

From what I can tell, the Jews of Israel take the issue of Military Self-Reliance far more seriously than do the Australians, who seem content to squeak-by with just enough firepower to fight a defensive action for Australia, until the US and the UK can come to their aid. Nature has favored them with an island continent in a (in recent decades) lower-risk part of the world that allows them to adopt such a laid-back approach.

Israel, on the other hand, needs enough firepower to actually WIN an engagement rather than just hold on until help arrives. And, they need to be as self-reliant as practicable, to compensate for fickle outside opinion and alliances and friendships. Every year, they become more and more self-sufficient and self-reliant in such matters, whereas the Australians simply buy halfway decent stuff from the outside and sit behind their metaphorical island wall and play a passive defensive game.

There are small fry, and then there are small fry, I guess.


----------



## Cajun

Kondor3 said:


> There's a whole separate forum for Racism, isn't there?
> 
> Go take that shit there, eh?



i will be happy to do so. i will have to check to see if transferring a post breaks the rules.

i think if the comment is made in this forum, it is appropriate to discuss it in ths forum, but i will ask a mod. or maybe they will see this post. i am not sure how it is done.


----------



## Roudy

Cajun said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a Paki or Pali Moooslem posting from the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, the Liq is one of those little Outback fellers running around in a jockstrap, carrying a spear and a bone in his nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a little more blatant racism and the attendant "thanks" from the zionist/jewish contingent.
> 
> bravo!!!!
> 
> do you folks and the KKK buy your sheets from the same unfiorm store?
> 
> you really should stop it, if for no other reason than it doesn't help your cause at all.
Click to expand...

Wow. 

You're squealing and whining about a joke, considering the serious  bigotry you and your fellow anti Semites display on a regular basis?  

Nobody takes this charade of your's seriously.


----------



## Kondor3

Cajun said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a whole separate forum for Racism, isn't there?
> 
> Go take that shit there, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will be happy to do so. i will have to check to see if transferring a post breaks the rules.
> 
> i think if the comment is made in this forum, it is appropriate to discuss it in ths forum, but i will ask a mod. or maybe they will see this post. i am not sure how it is done.
Click to expand...

Are you for real?

Ask a mod?

Do you really and truly believe that I was calling you out on an infraction of posting rules?

Jesus-H-Christ, gimme a break.

I was merely (very strongly) hinting that continuing to belabor the 'Racism' theme in a thread dedicated to an entirely different topic was (1) off-topic and (2) boring and (3) a hinderance to discussing truly important matters in this context.

Not to mention pissing people off with your disingenuous attribution of 'Racism' to those supporting Israel.

But you go right ahead and play your silly little game and ask a mod, and then give us your oh-so-surprising feedback that the mods say its OK.

Did you really and truly need that explained to you, or are you really and truly that stuck in the mud and that badly over-reliant upon literalism?

Puh-leeeeze...

Sheeesh...


----------



## Cajun

Kondor3 said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a whole separate forum for Racism, isn't there?
> 
> Go take that shit there, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will be happy to do so. i will have to check to see if transferring a post breaks the rules.
> 
> i think if the comment is made in this forum, it is appropriate to discuss it in ths forum, but i will ask a mod. or maybe they will see this post. i am not sure how it is done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you for real?
> 
> Ask a mod?
> 
> Do you really and truly believe that I was calling you out on an infraction of posting rules?
> 
> Jesus-H-Christ, gimme a break.
> 
> I was merely (very strongly) hinting that continuing to belabor the 'Racism' theme in a thread dedicated to an entirely different topic was (1) off-topic and (2) boring and (3) a hinderance to discussing truly important matters in this context.
> 
> Not to mention pissing people off with your disingenuous attribution of 'Racism' to those supporting Israel.
> 
> But you go right ahead and play your little game and ask a mod, and then give us your oh-so-surprising feedback that the mods say its OK.
> 
> Did you really and truly need that explained to you, or are you really and truly that stuck in the mud and that badly over-reliant upon literalism?
> 
> Sheeesh...
Click to expand...


the only reason i would ask a mod is if it were permissable to take that post and quote to the racism forum and ccomment on it. i was under the impression that transferring posts were against the rules.

as for "belaboring the racism theme", you all keep defending what is a blatantly racist statement and basically, while i find the racism not in the slight bit humorous, my comments  were more about your and other's stupidity in defending, applauding, or remaining silent about that racism and how it did not help your cause at all.


----------



## Cajun

Roudy said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, the Liq is one of those little Outback fellers running around in a jockstrap, carrying a spear and a bone in his nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little more blatant racism and the attendant "thanks" from the zionist/jewish contingent.
> 
> bravo!!!!
> 
> do you folks and the KKK buy your sheets from the same unfiorm store?
> 
> you really should stop it, if for no other reason than it doesn't help your cause at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.
> 
> You're squealing and whining about a joke, considering the serious  bigotry you and your fellow anti Semites display on a regular basis?
> 
> Nobody takes this charade of your's seriously.
Click to expand...


i haven't seen many anti-semitic posts. i have seen people speaking out against the inhumane and perhaps illegal politicies and practices of israel and the support of that by jews and zionists.

however, were i to indulge in such jokes myself, it would not justify the blatant racism displayed by rat in the hat or its defense by the jews and zionists on this board.

i am sure there are plenty of jokes about jews that prey on their religion  or typical stereotypes or history. i am sure if i relayed those "jokes" i would be called an "anti-semite" and rightfully so.


----------



## Kondor3

Cajun said:


> "..._as for 'belaboring the racism theme', you all keep defending what is a blatantly racist statement and basically, while i find the racism not in the slight bit humorous, my comments  were more about your and other's stupidity in defending, applauding, or remaining silent about that racism and how it did not help your cause at all._"


Who is 'you all'?

Frankly, only a couple of pro-Israeli folks in this thread have 'defended' the comment(s)-in-question, and most of the rest of us feel no particular compulsion to serve-up 'condemnation', as you have been so stridently and annoyingly calling for, mostly because neither the person who made the comment nor anyone who have backed-up the comment-maker are truly perceived by most of us as (1) racist or (2) intending those remarks in a 'racist' context, despite they way they were received in some quarters.

Rather, consider both the original comment and any lightweight indicators of support to be more _Intentional Irritant_ or _Intentional Provocation_ in a heated debate context.

And, consider the Deafening Silence from other non-involved pro-Israel supporters to be more a matter of not being willing to play your game - not allowing you to control what they say and when they say it and how they say it, through some kind of juvenile exercise in which you berate a large audience segment for not lining up behind you, in support of your mini-jihad, to discredit a couple of colleagues who are, for the most part, in good standing.

When the vast majority of pro-Israel supporters hereabouts, who have seen your posts, see you engage in a juvenile and partisan process of attributing Racism to all supporters of Israel... and foolishly clamoring about how an off-color remark or two is to be hung about the necks of all on on side of the debate... and how everyone who doesn't line up behind your Condemnation Campaign is guilty of what the off-color remarks suggest, or worse... well, you've gotta expect some 'negative feedback'.

Most of us don't have the same pressing need to be militantly proactive about matters of race, to the extent suggested by your present avatar (1968 Mexico games, right?), and consider such belaboring to be over-doing it... a pain in the ass, an unwelcome irritation and distraction, and out of place, at least beyond the realm of an initial bit of negative feedback about same. Persistent nagging about such, in this context, merely pisses people off.

We're not on the same page, with respect to priorities and intensity. Sorry.

We're also not willing to sit quiet and to take shit about being 'racist' when nothing could be further than the truth for so many of us. And I'm *NOT* sorry about saying *THAT*, in the slightest.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Cajun

Kondor3 said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._as for 'belaboring the racism theme', you all keep defending what is a blatantly racist statement and basically, while i find the racism not in the slight bit humorous, my comments  were more about your and other's stupidity in defending, applauding, or remaining silent about that racism and how it did not help your cause at all._"
> 
> 
> 
> Who is 'you all'?
> 
> Frankly, only a couple of pro-Israeli folks in this thread have 'defended' the comment(s)-in-question, and most of the rest of us feel no particular compulsion to serve-up 'condemnation', as you have been so stridently and annoyingly calling for, mostly because neither the person who made the comment nor anyone who have backed-up the comment-maker are truly perceived by most of us as (1) racist or (2) intending those remarks in a 'racist' context, despite they way they were received in some quarters.
> 
> Rather, consider both the original comment and any lightweight indicators of support to be more _Intentional Irritant_ or _Intentional Provocation_ in a heated debate context.
> 
> And, consider the Deafening Silence from other non-involved pro-Israel supporters to be more a matter of not being willing to play your game and allow you to control what they say and when they say it and how they say it, through some kind of juvenile exercise in berating a large audience segment for not lining up behind you in support of your mini-jihad to discredit a couple of colleagues who are largely in good standing.
> 
> When the vast majority of pro-Israel supporters hereabouts, who have seen your posts, see you engage in a juvenile and partisan process of attributing Racism to all supporters of Israel, and foolishly clamoring about how an off-color remark or two is to be hung about the necks of all on on side of the debate, and how everyone who doesn't line up behind your Condemnation Campaign is guilty of what the off-color remarks suggest, or worse, well, you've gotta expect some 'negative feedback'.
> 
> Most of us don't have the same pressing need to be militantly proactive about matters of race, to the extent suggested by your present avatar (1968 Mexico games, right?), and consider such belaboring to be over-doing it... a pain in the ass, and then some.
> 
> We're not on the same page, with respect to priorities and intensity. Sorry.
> 
> We're also unwilling to sit still and to take shit about being 'racist' when nothing could be further than the truth for so many of us. And I'm *NOT* sorry about saying *THAT*, in the slightest.
> 
> Hope that helps.
Click to expand...


the "you all" not only includes those who defended the comment or applauded it but those who also remained silent and yet scream anti-semitism at the slightest provocation.

my avatar was at the suggestion that people adopt avatars of that nature in support of black historry month. in the australia forum, i posted a comment about peter norman.

when you fight any racism and bigotry, you fight all racism and bigotry and that includes anti-semitism. 

when you condone any racism and bigotry you condone all racism and bigotry and that, as well, includes anti-semitism.

belaboring the point? i am not defending or condoning blatant racism as a joke. i was actually trying to give you some good advice, but if you think telling jokes about lazy black folk is funny, really, be my guest. i think it is abhorrant but i am not jewish. "proactive"? i objected to a blantantly racist comment. people should do that.

as for my calling people racist, i tried to avoud that and direct my remarks about the comment and limit it to that as much as possible.

it is simple. if you think the comment was a racist comment, condemn it and stop defending or otherwise excusing it.

hope that helps.


----------



## MHunterB

Cajun, here's part of the problem:  when a scofflaw and oathbreaker breaks out into recognizable reruns of rants made by its prior ID's, that so severely undercuts its 'position' that its credibility crashes and burns.

Oh, and even such a one might give good advice - but it's doing so with no good intent.  And I think everyone recognizes that.


----------



## Cajun

MHunterB said:


> Cajun, here's part of the problem:  when a scofflaw and oathbreaker breaks out into recognizable reruns of rants made by its prior ID's, that so severely undercuts its 'position' that its credibility crashes and burns.
> 
> Oh, and even such a one might give good advice - but it's doing so with no good intent.  And I think everyone recognizes that.



i have no real idea what you are talking about.

go right ahead. it really isn't my problem whether or not jews and zionists make, applaud, thank, condone, or otherwise try to divert from what is a blatantly racist comment.

i don't like it but obviously i cannot change your minds as to not only the inappropriateness of such comments but also as to how you think others will view it and how it contributes to the zionist cause.


----------



## toastman

Cajun said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun, here's part of the problem:  when a scofflaw and oathbreaker breaks out into recognizable reruns of rants made by its prior ID's, that so severely undercuts its 'position' that its credibility crashes and burns.
> 
> Oh, and even such a one might give good advice - but it's doing so with no good intent.  And I think everyone recognizes that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have no real idea what you are talking about.
> 
> go right ahead. it really isn't my problem whether or not jews and zionists make, applaud, thank, condone, or otherwise try to divert from what is a blatantly racist comment.
> 
> i don't like it but obviously i cannot change your minds as to not only the inappropriateness of such comments but also as to how you think others will view it and how it contributes to the zionist cause.
Click to expand...


This post here is a very good example of YOUR cause, Mr. Seattle. All of your posts are intended to vilify Jews and Zionists. Your obsession with them is astounding, but also pathetic. 
You don't even contribute to the topic, you just find ways to attack pro - Zionist posters.

Mr. Seattle, please get a life !


----------



## Rat in the Hat

theliq said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> and I suppose the worlds still FLAT to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I fly enough to know it's round.
> 
> And we're on top of it.
> 
> And you're upside down, and your country is the world's asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for that....it's people like you that is the reason our Military NEVER go into Combat within a Bulls Roar of the US........it's called "FRIENDLY FIRE".....but CRAP ON.
Click to expand...


Your military never goes anywhere near combat. None of your shit works because the maintenance crews keep putting the parts in upside-down.


True story.


----------



## Kondor3

Cajun said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._as for 'belaboring the racism theme', you all keep defending what is a blatantly racist statement and basically, while i find the racism not in the slight bit humorous, my comments  were more about your and other's stupidity in defending, applauding, or remaining silent about that racism and how it did not help your cause at all._"
> 
> 
> 
> Who is 'you all'?
> 
> Frankly, only a couple of pro-Israeli folks in this thread have 'defended' the comment(s)-in-question, and most of the rest of us feel no particular compulsion to serve-up 'condemnation', as you have been so stridently and annoyingly calling for, mostly because neither the person who made the comment nor anyone who have backed-up the comment-maker are truly perceived by most of us as (1) racist or (2) intending those remarks in a 'racist' context, despite they way they were received in some quarters.
> 
> Rather, consider both the original comment and any lightweight indicators of support to be more _Intentional Irritant_ or _Intentional Provocation_ in a heated debate context.
> 
> And, consider the Deafening Silence from other non-involved pro-Israel supporters to be *more a matter of not being willing to play your game and allow you to control what they say and when they say it and how they say it, through some kind of juvenile exercise in berating a large audience segment for not lining up behind you in support of your mini-jihad to discredit a couple of colleagues who are largely in good standing.*
> 
> *When the vast majority of pro-Israel supporters hereabouts, who have seen your posts, see you engage in a juvenile and partisan process of attributing Racism to all supporters of Israel, and foolishly clamoring about how an off-color remark or two is to be hung about the necks of all on on side of the debate, and how everyone who doesn't line up behind your Condemnation Campaign is guilty of what the off-color remarks suggest, or worse, well, you've gotta expect some 'negative feedback'.*
> 
> Most of us don't have the same pressing need to be militantly proactive about matters of race, to the extent suggested by your present avatar (1968 Mexico games, right?), and consider such belaboring to be over-doing it... a pain in the ass, and then some.
> 
> We're not on the same page, with respect to priorities and intensity. Sorry.
> 
> We're also unwilling to sit still and to take shit about being 'racist' when nothing could be further than the truth for so many of us. And I'm *NOT* sorry about saying *THAT*, in the slightest.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the "you all" not only includes those who defended the comment or applauded it but those who also remained silent and yet scream anti-semitism at the slightest provocation.
> 
> my avatar was at the suggestion that people adopt avatars of that nature in support of black historry month. in the australia forum, i posted a comment about peter norman.
> 
> when you fight any racism and bigotry, you fight all racism and bigotry and that includes anti-semitism.
> 
> when you condone any racism and bigotry you condone all racism and bigotry and that, as well, includes anti-semitism.
> 
> belaboring the point? i am not defending or condoning blatant racism as a joke. i was actually trying to give you some good advice, but if you think telling jokes about lazy black folk is funny, really, be my guest. i think it is abhorrant but i am not jewish. "proactive"? i objected to a blantantly racist comment. people should do that.
> 
> as for my calling people racist, i tried to avoud that and direct my remarks about the comment and limit it to that as much as possible.
> 
> it is simple. if you think the comment was a racist comment, condemn it and stop defending or otherwise excusing it.
> 
> hope that helps.
Click to expand...

Sigh.

I tried.

In one ear and out the other.

Somebody with more patience can continue explaining this to you, if they like.

Whatever I've served up will have to stand or fall on its own merits.

I'm here to talk about Israel, and the so-called boycott against it.

I couldn't give a rat's ass less about your _Combating Racism_ agenda.

Nor your juvenile Crusader Rabbit demands that everybody line up behind you.

Now, go dry hump some other thread.

Yer botherin' the grownups.


----------



## Shaarona

Kondor3 said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is 'you all'?
> 
> Frankly, only a couple of pro-Israeli folks in this thread have 'defended' the comment(s)-in-question, and most of the rest of us feel no particular compulsion to serve-up 'condemnation', as you have been so stridently and annoyingly calling for, mostly because neither the person who made the comment nor anyone who have backed-up the comment-maker are truly perceived by most of us as (1) racist or (2) intending those remarks in a 'racist' context, despite they way they were received in some quarters.
> 
> Rather, consider both the original comment and any lightweight indicators of support to be more _Intentional Irritant_ or _Intentional Provocation_ in a heated debate context.
> 
> And, consider the Deafening Silence from other non-involved pro-Israel supporters to be *more a matter of not being willing to play your game and allow you to control what they say and when they say it and how they say it, through some kind of juvenile exercise in berating a large audience segment for not lining up behind you in support of your mini-jihad to discredit a couple of colleagues who are largely in good standing.*
> 
> *When the vast majority of pro-Israel supporters hereabouts, who have seen your posts, see you engage in a juvenile and partisan process of attributing Racism to all supporters of Israel, and foolishly clamoring about how an off-color remark or two is to be hung about the necks of all on on side of the debate, and how everyone who doesn't line up behind your Condemnation Campaign is guilty of what the off-color remarks suggest, or worse, well, you've gotta expect some 'negative feedback'.*
> 
> Most of us don't have the same pressing need to be militantly proactive about matters of race, to the extent suggested by your present avatar (1968 Mexico games, right?), and consider such belaboring to be over-doing it... a pain in the ass, and then some.
> 
> We're not on the same page, with respect to priorities and intensity. Sorry.
> 
> We're also unwilling to sit still and to take shit about being 'racist' when nothing could be further than the truth for so many of us. And I'm *NOT* sorry about saying *THAT*, in the slightest.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the "you all" not only includes those who defended the comment or applauded it but those who also remained silent and yet scream anti-semitism at the slightest provocation.
> 
> my avatar was at the suggestion that people adopt avatars of that nature in support of black historry month. in the australia forum, i posted a comment about peter norman.
> 
> when you fight any racism and bigotry, you fight all racism and bigotry and that includes anti-semitism.
> 
> when you condone any racism and bigotry you condone all racism and bigotry and that, as well, includes anti-semitism.
> 
> belaboring the point? i am not defending or condoning blatant racism as a joke. i was actually trying to give you some good advice, but if you think telling jokes about lazy black folk is funny, really, be my guest. i think it is abhorrant but i am not jewish. "proactive"? i objected to a blantantly racist comment. people should do that.
> 
> as for my calling people racist, i tried to avoud that and direct my remarks about the comment and limit it to that as much as possible.
> 
> it is simple. if you think the comment was a racist comment, condemn it and stop defending or otherwise excusing it.
> 
> hope that helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> I tried.
> 
> In one ear and out the other.
> 
> Somebody with more patience can continue explaining this to you, if they like.
> 
> Whatever I've served up will have to stand or fall on its own merits.
> 
> I'm here to talk about Israel, and the so-called boycott against it.
> 
> I couldn't give a rat's ass less about your _Combating Racism_ agenda.
> 
> Nor your juvenile Crusader Rabbit demands that everybody line up behind you.
> 
> Now, go dry hump some other thread.
> 
> Yer botherin' the grownups.
Click to expand...



For what its worth... I don't think boycott will solve a thing.


----------



## Kondor3

Shaarona said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> the "you all" not only includes those who defended the comment or applauded it but those who also remained silent and yet scream anti-semitism at the slightest provocation.
> 
> my avatar was at the suggestion that people adopt avatars of that nature in support of black historry month. in the australia forum, i posted a comment about peter norman.
> 
> when you fight any racism and bigotry, you fight all racism and bigotry and that includes anti-semitism.
> 
> when you condone any racism and bigotry you condone all racism and bigotry and that, as well, includes anti-semitism.
> 
> belaboring the point? i am not defending or condoning blatant racism as a joke. i was actually trying to give you some good advice, but if you think telling jokes about lazy black folk is funny, really, be my guest. i think it is abhorrant but i am not jewish. "proactive"? i objected to a blantantly racist comment. people should do that.
> 
> as for my calling people racist, i tried to avoud that and direct my remarks about the comment and limit it to that as much as possible.
> 
> it is simple. if you think the comment was a racist comment, condemn it and stop defending or otherwise excusing it.
> 
> hope that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> I tried.
> 
> In one ear and out the other.
> 
> Somebody with more patience can continue explaining this to you, if they like.
> 
> Whatever I've served up will have to stand or fall on its own merits.
> 
> I'm here to talk about Israel, and the so-called boycott against it.
> 
> I couldn't give a rat's ass less about your _Combating Racism_ agenda.
> 
> Nor your juvenile Crusader Rabbit demands that everybody line up behind you.
> 
> Now, go dry hump some other thread.
> 
> Yer botherin' the grownups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For what its worth... I don't think boycott will solve a thing.
Click to expand...

Neither do I.

Hell, I don't think the boycott itself is really going anywhere.

So far, since its inception in 2005 (9 years ago) it's proven to be a circus flea.

It's picked up a little steam in the past year or two.

Only to be countered with government-level sanctions on the boycotters, in many instances, with more sanctions proposed and in-progress.


----------



## toastman

Cajun's vilifying the Jews/Zionists tactic is nothing new. For those of us who recognize him from before he became Cajun, we know his agenda very well

Concerning the alleged 'racist' joke that Cajun is whining about, the ONLY, and I mean ONLY (I cannot stress the world ONLY enough) reason he brought it up is because it was made by a pro - Zionist poster. Then he uses that allegedly 'racist' post to demonize Jews/Israel/Zionists in a completely twisted and distorted way.
He does it all the time, and the only people he might be fooling are those who don't remember him from before he became Cajun.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that....it's people like you that is the reason our Military NEVER go into Combat within a Bulls Roar of the US........it's called "FRIENDLY FIRE".....but CRAP ON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still using bent sticks as your primary weapon, as for bulls roar what are those things you whirl around your heads again ?   That's it bullroarers................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> American Military think our SAS is better the Israeli SAS......so much for your DRIVEL but keep playing  WANNABE BIG MAN.
Click to expand...


The only reason they think your SAS is "better" is because your SAS troopers will go on suicide missions for a can of Foster's and a pack of smokes.


Another true story.


----------



## Shaarona

Kondor3 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> I tried.
> 
> In one ear and out the other.
> 
> Somebody with more patience can continue explaining this to you, if they like.
> 
> Whatever I've served up will have to stand or fall on its own merits.
> 
> I'm here to talk about Israel, and the so-called boycott against it.
> 
> I couldn't give a rat's ass less about your _Combating Racism_ agenda.
> 
> Nor your juvenile Crusader Rabbit demands that everybody line up behind you.
> 
> Now, go dry hump some other thread.
> 
> Yer botherin' the grownups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what its worth... I don't think boycott will solve a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither do I.
> 
> Hell, I don't think the boycott itself is really going anywhere.
> 
> So far, since its inception in 2005 (9 years ago) it's proven to be a circus flea.
> 
> It's picked up a little steam in the past year or two.
> 
> Only to be countered with government-level sanctions on the boycotters, in many instances, with more sanctions proposed and in-progress.
Click to expand...


Punishing Israel ... and mostly the Palestinians.. with boycott will not lead to peace... just hardship.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Cajun said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi boy can't take a joke.  What else is new?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sees that, but totally misses my Brak History Month sig and avie??
> 
> 
> 
> Humor is lost on the stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i saw your "brak history month" and avatar and though them racist as well, particularly in light of the fact that it is black history month. like i said, if you think it serves your purposes to emulate the worst o raacists and neo-nazis, be my guest. i certaainly can't stop you and if that is how you wish to display your cause, it only helps those of us who oppose israeli policy and adds legitimacy to the charges of racism and apartheid in the jewish state.
> 
> and again, i do not think blatant racism is a joke.
Click to expand...


It serves my purpose in irritating a group of posters on another section of the board.

And now I irritated someone else with it. 

You may notice I shut off my phone's sig message. That also served it's purpose (very well, i might add), and is no longer needed.


----------



## Cajun

Kondor3 said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is 'you all'?
> 
> Frankly, only a couple of pro-Israeli folks in this thread have 'defended' the comment(s)-in-question, and most of the rest of us feel no particular compulsion to serve-up 'condemnation', as you have been so stridently and annoyingly calling for, mostly because neither the person who made the comment nor anyone who have backed-up the comment-maker are truly perceived by most of us as (1) racist or (2) intending those remarks in a 'racist' context, despite they way they were received in some quarters.
> 
> Rather, consider both the original comment and any lightweight indicators of support to be more _Intentional Irritant_ or _Intentional Provocation_ in a heated debate context.
> 
> And, consider the Deafening Silence from other non-involved pro-Israel supporters to be *more a matter of not being willing to play your game and allow you to control what they say and when they say it and how they say it, through some kind of juvenile exercise in berating a large audience segment for not lining up behind you in support of your mini-jihad to discredit a couple of colleagues who are largely in good standing.*
> 
> *When the vast majority of pro-Israel supporters hereabouts, who have seen your posts, see you engage in a juvenile and partisan process of attributing Racism to all supporters of Israel, and foolishly clamoring about how an off-color remark or two is to be hung about the necks of all on on side of the debate, and how everyone who doesn't line up behind your Condemnation Campaign is guilty of what the off-color remarks suggest, or worse, well, you've gotta expect some 'negative feedback'.*
> 
> Most of us don't have the same pressing need to be militantly proactive about matters of race, to the extent suggested by your present avatar (1968 Mexico games, right?), and consider such belaboring to be over-doing it... a pain in the ass, and then some.
> 
> We're not on the same page, with respect to priorities and intensity. Sorry.
> 
> We're also unwilling to sit still and to take shit about being 'racist' when nothing could be further than the truth for so many of us. And I'm *NOT* sorry about saying *THAT*, in the slightest.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the "you all" not only includes those who defended the comment or applauded it but those who also remained silent and yet scream anti-semitism at the slightest provocation.
> 
> my avatar was at the suggestion that people adopt avatars of that nature in support of black historry month. in the australia forum, i posted a comment about peter norman.
> 
> when you fight any racism and bigotry, you fight all racism and bigotry and that includes anti-semitism.
> 
> when you condone any racism and bigotry you condone all racism and bigotry and that, as well, includes anti-semitism.
> 
> belaboring the point? i am not defending or condoning blatant racism as a joke. i was actually trying to give you some good advice, but if you think telling jokes about lazy black folk is funny, really, be my guest. i think it is abhorrant but i am not jewish. "proactive"? i objected to a blantantly racist comment. people should do that.
> 
> as for my calling people racist, i tried to avoud that and direct my remarks about the comment and limit it to that as much as possible.
> 
> it is simple. if you think the comment was a racist comment, condemn it and stop defending or otherwise excusing it.
> 
> hope that helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> I tried.
> 
> In one ear and out the other.
> 
> Somebody with more patience can continue explaining this to you, if they like.
> 
> Whatever I've served up will have to stand or fall on its own merits.
> 
> I'm here to talk about Israel, and the so-called boycott against it.
> 
> I couldn't give a rat's ass less about your _Combating Racism_ agenda.
> 
> Nor your juvenile Crusader Rabbit demands that everybody line up behind you.
> 
> Now, go dry hump some other thread.
> 
> Yer botherin' the grownups.
Click to expand...



the post i responded to had nothing to do with the boycott.

thee statement was blatantly racist and that is about all i said.

i have not demanded that everyone line up behind me, i merely told you how it does not help the cause of zionism or israrel, which is being accused i being an apartheid or racist state to treat such comments as a joke.

the only "in one ear and out the other" is your inability to understand what i am saying.

i will perhaps take it to the racism forum. 

thank you.


----------



## Kondor3

Cajun said:


> the post i responded to had nothing to do with the boycott. thee statement was blatantly racist and that is about all i said. i have not demanded that everyone line up behind me, i merely told you how it does not help the cause of zionism or israrel, which is being accused i being an apartheid or racist state to treat such comments as a joke. the only "in one ear and out the other" is your inability to understand what i am saying. i will perhaps take it to the racism forum. thank you.


<seen>


----------



## toastman

Cajun said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> the "you all" not only includes those who defended the comment or applauded it but those who also remained silent and yet scream anti-semitism at the slightest provocation.
> 
> my avatar was at the suggestion that people adopt avatars of that nature in support of black historry month. in the australia forum, i posted a comment about peter norman.
> 
> when you fight any racism and bigotry, you fight all racism and bigotry and that includes anti-semitism.
> 
> when you condone any racism and bigotry you condone all racism and bigotry and that, as well, includes anti-semitism.
> 
> belaboring the point? i am not defending or condoning blatant racism as a joke. i was actually trying to give you some good advice, but if you think telling jokes about lazy black folk is funny, really, be my guest. i think it is abhorrant but i am not jewish. "proactive"? i objected to a blantantly racist comment. people should do that.
> 
> as for my calling people racist, i tried to avoud that and direct my remarks about the comment and limit it to that as much as possible.
> 
> it is simple. if you think the comment was a racist comment, condemn it and stop defending or otherwise excusing it.
> 
> hope that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> I tried.
> 
> In one ear and out the other.
> 
> Somebody with more patience can continue explaining this to you, if they like.
> 
> Whatever I've served up will have to stand or fall on its own merits.
> 
> I'm here to talk about Israel, and the so-called boycott against it.
> 
> I couldn't give a rat's ass less about your _Combating Racism_ agenda.
> 
> Nor your juvenile Crusader Rabbit demands that everybody line up behind you.
> 
> Now, go dry hump some other thread.
> 
> Yer botherin' the grownups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the post i responded to had nothing to do with the boycott.
> 
> thee statement was blatantly racist and that is about all i said.
> 
> i have not demanded that everyone line up behind me, i merely told you how it does not help the cause of zionism or israrel, which is being accused i being an apartheid or racist state to treat such comments as a joke.
> 
> the only "in one ear and out the other" is your inability to understand what i am saying.
> 
> i will perhaps take it to the racism forum.
> 
> thank you.
Click to expand...


For those of you who have read my post #968, this here is Exhibit A


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long term usage of psychedelic drugs.  In a few years he'll sound like a two year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boring Wannabee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody asked for your life story.
Click to expand...


That I liked Roudy..steve


----------



## Roudy

Cajun said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun, here's part of the problem:  when a scofflaw and oathbreaker breaks out into recognizable reruns of rants made by its prior ID's, that so severely undercuts its 'position' that its credibility crashes and burns.
> 
> Oh, and even such a one might give good advice - but it's doing so with no good intent.  And I think everyone recognizes that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have no real idea what you are talking about.
> 
> go right ahead. it really isn't my problem whether or not jews and zionists make, applaud, thank, condone, or otherwise try to divert from what is a blatantly racist comment.
> 
> i don't like it but obviously i cannot change your minds as to not only the inappropriateness of such comments but also as to how you think others will view it and how it contributes to the zionist cause.
Click to expand...

Foc il leat!


----------



## toastman

Roudy said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun, here's part of the problem:  when a scofflaw and oathbreaker breaks out into recognizable reruns of rants made by its prior ID's, that so severely undercuts its 'position' that its credibility crashes and burns.
> 
> Oh, and even such a one might give good advice - but it's doing so with no good intent.  And I think everyone recognizes that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have no real idea what you are talking about.
> 
> go right ahead. it really isn't my problem whether or not jews and zionists make, applaud, thank, condone, or otherwise try to divert from what is a blatantly racist comment.
> 
> i don't like it but obviously i cannot change your minds as to not only the inappropriateness of such comments but also as to how you think others will view it and how it contributes to the zionist cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Foc il leat!
Click to expand...



Isn't Mr. Seattle unbelievable ?? He takes a joke made by a pro - Israeli poster and twists it into his usual "Joooos !! Zionist cause !! Racist !! Israel".... The guy is such a loon, and his obsession with Jews/Zionists and Israel is extremely pathetic.
What are all anti - semites so delusional ?


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have no real idea what you are talking about.
> 
> go right ahead. it really isn't my problem whether or not jews and zionists make, applaud, thank, condone, or otherwise try to divert from what is a blatantly racist comment.
> 
> i don't like it but obviously i cannot change your minds as to not only the inappropriateness of such comments but also as to how you think others will view it and how it contributes to the zionist cause.
> 
> 
> 
> Foc il leat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Mr. Seattle unbelievable ?? He takes a joke made by a pro - Israeli poster and twists it into his usual "Joooos !! Zionist cause !! Racist !! Israel".... The guy is such a loon, and his obsession with Jews/Zionists and Israel is extremely pathetic.
> What are all anti - semites so delusional ?
Click to expand...

I just love Irish cuss words. Maybe because he reminds me of  "loc na mhuice" - pigs' shit.


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foc il leat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Mr. Seattle unbelievable ?? He takes a joke made by a pro - Israeli poster and twists it into his usual "Joooos !! Zionist cause !! Racist !! Israel".... The guy is such a loon, and his obsession with Jews/Zionists and Israel is extremely pathetic.
> What are all anti - semites so delusional ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just love Irish cuss words. Maybe because he reminds me of  "loc na mhuice" - pigs' shit.
Click to expand...


Clap=VD=ROUDYMOUTH....I just love to cuss period,such a Wanker....Voted VD Mouth of the Year....Congrats Roudy


----------



## toastman

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Mr. Seattle unbelievable ?? He takes a joke made by a pro - Israeli poster and twists it into his usual "Joooos !! Zionist cause !! Racist !! Israel".... The guy is such a loon, and his obsession with Jews/Zionists and Israel is extremely pathetic.
> What are all anti - semites so delusional ?
> 
> 
> 
> I just love Irish cuss words. Maybe because he reminds me of  "loc na mhuice" - pigs' shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clap=VD=ROUDYMOUTH....I just love to cuss period,such a Wanker....Voted VD Mouth of the Year....Congrats Roudy
Click to expand...


liq, I've always wanted to ask you this question:
Why are you so incredibly stupid??? 

Did you do drugs in high school?? Is half your brain missing ?? Is it genetic?? I don't get it


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have no real idea what you are talking about.
> 
> go right ahead. it really isn't my problem whether or not jews and zionists make, applaud, thank, condone, or otherwise try to divert from what is a blatantly racist comment.
> 
> i don't like it but obviously i cannot change your minds as to not only the inappropriateness of such comments but also as to how you think others will view it and how it contributes to the zionist cause.
> 
> 
> 
> Foc il leat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Mr. Seattle unbelievable ?? He takes a joke made by a pro - Israeli poster and twists it into his usual "Joooos !! Zionist cause !! Racist !! Israel".... The guy is such a loon, and his obsession with Jews/Zionists and Israel is extremely pathetic.
> What are all anti - semites so delusional ?
Click to expand...

Yeah he doesn't realize most of the Israel supporters here are Christians. Funny stuff.


----------



## Hossfly

toastman said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love Irish cuss words. Maybe because he reminds me of  "loc na mhuice" - pigs' shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clap=VD=ROUDYMOUTH....I just love to cuss period,such a Wanker....Voted VD Mouth of the Year....Congrats Roudy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> liq, I've always wanted to ask you this question:
> Why are you so incredibly stupid???
> 
> Did you do drugs in high school?? Is half your brain missing ?? Is it genetic?? I don't get it
Click to expand...

Liq is normal.He just likes to smoke Sherriah's belly button lint.


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foc il leat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Mr. Seattle unbelievable ?? He takes a joke made by a pro - Israeli poster and twists it into his usual "Joooos !! Zionist cause !! Racist !! Israel".... The guy is such a loon, and his obsession with Jews/Zionists and Israel is extremely pathetic.
> What are all anti - semites so delusional ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah he doesn't realize most of the Israel supporters here are Christians. Funny stuff.
Click to expand...


Yeah but I cannot understand you........I think you Guys could be right though


Shit I'm starting to think like youSTOP IT LIQ...NOW

But why would Christians support Israel so obsequiously.....Fcuked if I can understand them as Jews never thought Jesus was who he is.

Sinners,well Christiansinners who HATE EVERYONE,Where they gonna HIDE ON JUDGEMENT DAY........steve....................    not that funny Toasty and Roudy,in fact NOT FUNNY AT ALL


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Mr. Seattle unbelievable ?? He takes a joke made by a pro - Israeli poster and twists it into his usual "Joooos !! Zionist cause !! Racist !! Israel".... The guy is such a loon, and his obsession with Jews/Zionists and Israel is extremely pathetic.
> What are all anti - semites so delusional ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he doesn't realize most of the Israel supporters here are Christians. Funny stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but I cannot understand you........I think you Guys could be right though
> 
> 
> Shit I'm starting to think like youSTOP IT LIQ...NOW
> 
> But why would Christians support Israel so obsequiously.....Fcuked if I can understand them as Jews never thought Jesus was who he is.
> 
> Sinners,well Christiansinners who HATE EVERYONE,Where they gonna HIDE ON JUDGEMENT DAY........steve....................    not that funny Toasty and Roudy,in fact NOT FUNNY AT ALL
Click to expand...

Don't try to think, Steve. You'll pull a muscle.


----------



## Indeependent

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he doesn't realize most of the Israel supporters here are Christians. Funny stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but I cannot understand you........I think you Guys could be right though
> 
> 
> Shit I'm starting to think like youSTOP IT LIQ...NOW
> 
> But why would Christians support Israel so obsequiously.....Fcuked if I can understand them as Jews never thought Jesus was who he is.
> 
> Sinners,well Christiansinners who HATE EVERYONE,Where they gonna HIDE ON JUDGEMENT DAY........steve....................    not that funny Toasty and Roudy,in fact NOT FUNNY AT ALL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't try to think, Steve. You'll pull a muscle.
Click to expand...


Maybe he got that posting from a secular Bible "scholar".


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he doesn't realize most of the Israel supporters here are Christians. Funny stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but I cannot understand you........I think you Guys could be right though
> 
> 
> Shit I'm starting to think like youSTOP IT LIQ...NOW
> 
> But why would Christians support Israel so obsequiously.....Fcuked if I can understand them as Jews never thought Jesus was who he is.
> 
> Sinners,well Christiansinners who HATE EVERYONE,Where they gonna HIDE ON JUDGEMENT DAY........steve....................    not that funny Toasty and Roudy,in fact NOT FUNNY AT ALL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't try to think, Steve. You'll pull a muscle.
Click to expand...


Thanks Hoss,that's why I like you so much my friend.......I would say here that no matter what I say to you Guys,you always come back at me. Any how as I always say Viva Palestine,Viva Israel = Peace..steve..from the Gospel of St Steven Verse 1,2,3,4,etc,.


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Mr. Seattle unbelievable ?? He takes a joke made by a pro - Israeli poster and twists it into his usual "Joooos !! Zionist cause !! Racist !! Israel".... The guy is such a loon, and his obsession with Jews/Zionists and Israel is extremely pathetic.
> What are all anti - semites so delusional ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he doesn't realize most of the Israel supporters here are Christians. Funny stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but I cannot understand you........I think you Guys could be right though
> 
> 
> Shit I'm starting to think like youSTOP IT LIQ...NOW
> 
> But why would Christians support Israel so obsequiously.....Fcuked if I can understand them as Jews never thought Jesus was who he is.
> 
> Sinners,well Christiansinners who HATE EVERYONE,Where they gonna HIDE ON JUDGEMENT DAY........steve....................    not that funny Toasty and Roudy,in fact NOT FUNNY AT ALL
Click to expand...

Ass LIQ'er, you are an abomination. Christian Americans strongly support Israel, in fact the support keeps growing in record numbers year after year across party lines and all walks of life.


----------



## aris2chat

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Mr. Seattle unbelievable ?? He takes a joke made by a pro - Israeli poster and twists it into his usual "Joooos !! Zionist cause !! Racist !! Israel".... The guy is such a loon, and his obsession with Jews/Zionists and Israel is extremely pathetic.
> What are all anti - semites so delusional ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he doesn't realize most of the Israel supporters here are Christians. Funny stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but I cannot understand you........I think you Guys could be right though
> 
> 
> Shit I'm starting to think like youSTOP IT LIQ...NOW
> 
> But why would Christians support Israel so obsequiously.....Fcuked if I can understand them as Jews never thought Jesus was who he is.
> 
> Sinners,well Christiansinners who HATE EVERYONE,Where they gonna HIDE ON JUDGEMENT DAY........steve....................    not that funny Toasty and Roudy,in fact NOT FUNNY AT ALL
Click to expand...


Because Israel has a right to exist 
Because it is the right thing to do
Because palestinians are not ready for a state or peace yet.
Because attacks on Israel by palestinians are the wrong thing to do.
Because the holy sites are more protected by Israel that they will be under palestinian rule, especially if hamas gets control.
Because jews have a right to live in their homeland, be safe and prosper.
Because the middle east is better off with Israel and what they have achieved.

Because it annoys the hell out of anti-semitic bigots, propagandists and hot mongers.


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he doesn't realize most of the Israel supporters here are Christians. Funny stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but I cannot understand you........I think you Guys could be right though
> 
> 
> Shit I'm starting to think like youSTOP IT LIQ...NOW
> 
> But why would Christians support Israel so obsequiously.....Fcuked if I can understand them as Jews never thought Jesus was who he is.
> 
> Sinners,well Christiansinners who HATE EVERYONE,Where they gonna HIDE ON JUDGEMENT DAY........steve....................    not that funny Toasty and Roudy,in fact NOT FUNNY AT ALL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Israel has a right to exist
> Because it is the right thing to do
> Because palestinians are not ready for a state or peace yet.
> Because attacks on Israel by palestinians are the wrong thing to do.
> Because the holy sites are more protected by Israel that they will be under palestinian rule, especially if hamas gets control.
> Because jews have a right to live in their homeland, be safe and prosper.
> Because the middle east is better off with Israel and what they have achieved.
> 
> Because it annoys the hell out of anti-semitic bigots, propagandists and hot mongers.
Click to expand...


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he doesn't realize most of the Israel supporters here are Christians. Funny stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but I cannot understand you........I think you Guys could be right though
> 
> 
> Shit I'm starting to think like youSTOP IT LIQ...NOW
> 
> But why would Christians support Israel so obsequiously.....Fcuked if I can understand them as Jews never thought Jesus was who he is.
> 
> Sinners,well Christiansinners who HATE EVERYONE,Where they gonna HIDE ON JUDGEMENT DAY........steve....................    not that funny Toasty and Roudy,in fact NOT FUNNY AT ALL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ass LIQ'er, you are an abomination. Christian Americans strongly support Israel, in fact the support keeps growing in record numbers year after year across party lines and all walks of life.
Click to expand...


But Why ???????? so SERVILE


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but I cannot understand you........I think you Guys could be right though
> 
> 
> Shit I'm starting to think like youSTOP IT LIQ...NOW
> 
> But why would Christians support Israel so obsequiously.....Fcuked if I can understand them as Jews never thought Jesus was who he is.
> 
> Sinners,well Christiansinners who HATE EVERYONE,Where they gonna HIDE ON JUDGEMENT DAY........steve....................    not that funny Toasty and Roudy,in fact NOT FUNNY AT ALL
> 
> 
> 
> Ass LIQ'er, you are an abomination. Christian Americans strongly support Israel, in fact the support keeps growing in record numbers year after year across party lines and all walks of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Why ???????? so SERVILE
Click to expand...

Not servile. Financially practical.


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but I cannot understand you........I think you Guys could be right though
> 
> 
> Shit I'm starting to think like youSTOP IT LIQ...NOW
> 
> But why would Christians support Israel so obsequiously.....Fcuked if I can understand them as Jews never thought Jesus was who he is.
> 
> Sinners,well Christiansinners who HATE EVERYONE,Where they gonna HIDE ON JUDGEMENT DAY........steve....................    not that funny Toasty and Roudy,in fact NOT FUNNY AT ALL
> 
> 
> 
> Ass LIQ'er, you are an abomination. Christian Americans strongly support Israel, in fact the support keeps growing in record numbers year after year across party lines and all walks of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Why ???????? so SERVILE
Click to expand...

What, you thought Americans are stupid enough to side with Palestinian 9-11 dancers or Islamist savages?  Ha ha ha. Which planet do you live on, exactly.


----------



## Kondor3

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but I cannot understand you........I think you Guys could be right though
> 
> 
> Shit I'm starting to think like youSTOP IT LIQ...NOW
> 
> But why would Christians support Israel so obsequiously.....Fcuked if I can understand them as Jews never thought Jesus was who he is.
> 
> Sinners,well Christiansinners who HATE EVERYONE,Where they gonna HIDE ON JUDGEMENT DAY........steve....................    not that funny Toasty and Roudy,in fact NOT FUNNY AT ALL
> 
> 
> 
> Ass LIQ'er, you are an abomination. Christian Americans strongly support Israel, in fact the support keeps growing in record numbers year after year across party lines and all walks of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Why ???????? so SERVILE
Click to expand...

Not servile.

Equalizing.

Merely following the American penchant for even-ing -up the odds on behalf of the underdog and getting behind the 'underdog', full-tilt. Like it or not, Israel achieved 'underdog' status first.

Over the past 2000 years, no people on the face of the planet have held 'underdog' status for as long or as profoundly as the Jews have, and it is that benchmark by which Americans measure 'underdog' status, much to the chagrin of the pro-Palestinian minority in this country. Recent (within the past 66 years) Israeli attainment of a military superiority in the region is perceived in a soft-and-fuzzy manner as merely the long-term 'underdog' enjoying some time on the top of the heap, for a refreshing change; a well-deserved break for them and just-desserts for the Arabs - including the Palestinians.

Self-induced Palestinian circumstances aside, there are far more Arabs than there are Jews, and the Jews have suffered within (and beyond) living memory far more than the Arabs - by several orders of magnitude - so the Jews of Israel continue to benefit from that charming American 'underdog-assisting' custom.

It's just that many (most?) Americans have a much different idea of what constitutes 'underdog' status - both short-term and long-term - than do the pro-Palestinian minority in this country.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Israels Courts are expected to soon rule on Israel s Anti Boycott law.

Analysis: Will a middle-of-the-road compromise on anti-boycott law mean no one wins?

By*YONAH JEREMY BOB

02/17/2014 05:02



Court may invalidate the law regarding any penalizing of boycotts against "1967 Israel," but uphold the law against penalizing boycotts against "1948 Israel."

Analysis: Will a middle-of-the-road compromise on anti-boycott law mean no one wins? | JPost | Israel News


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Watch "Growing "Boycott Israel Movement" - Scarlett Controversy Highlights Solidarity for Palestinian Cause" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Citing MLK, Florida students call on school to divest

Here is the group&#8217;s*petition. Excerpts:

*As members of a university that reveres the Civil Rights Leader Dr. Martin Luther King Jr., we strive to uphold the same values of justice, equality, and humanity that Dr. King fought for during his lifetime. To honor these values, we should strive to stop profiting from corporations with human rights violations.

Our university was on the wrong side of history when it failed to divest from corporations affiliated with South African apartheid. This time we hope to be on the right side of history. We ask that USF, out of respect for international law, and in consistency with US and local law, stop investing in corporations that are continuously and knowingly complicit in severe human rights violations. Despite our inactivity in past injustices, there is a current opportunity in which we expect our university to act accordingly with an honorable conscious.

Citing MLK, Florida students call on school to divest


----------



## Bloodrock44

Newsflash: Your constant spamming of terrorist supporting bullshit hasn't gained your precious Palestinians one inch of land and never will, you imp of Satan.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Can the Israel worshipper follow the topic?

It's BDS, today's response to Occupation and Apartheid in Palestine!

Those BDS actions keep happening,  day after day after day after day. 




Bloodrock44 said:


> Newsflash: Your constant spamming of terrorist supporting bullshit hasn't gained your precious Palestinians one inch of land and never will, you imp of Satan.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

German film festival honors BDS activist

German film festival honors BDS activist - San Diego Jewish World


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Can the Israel worshipper follow the topic?
> 
> It's BDS, today's response to Occupation and Apartheid in Palestine!
> 
> Those BDS actions keep happening,  day after day after day after day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newsflash: Your constant spamming of terrorist supporting bullshit hasn't gained your precious Palestinians one inch of land and never will, you imp of Satan.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Forget boycotts, Israeli settlement goods should be banned

Wednesday, 12 February 2014


States must follow where consumers have led. You can find EU ministers saying settlements are illegal nearly every day of the week but nothing is done. An army of rabbits could feed off the carrots dangled in front of Israel to abandon its settlement enterprise but it has not. Action will happen. It will not be a question of whether we should be buying settlement goods but why can we? Settlement products should not have to be boycotted. They must be banned.

Forget boycotts, Israeli settlement goods should be banned - Al Arabiya News


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Ban imports of everything made in the illegal settlements by the war criminal squatters.


Israel is more and more isolated. Its default reaction is to throw money at public relations companies and legions of hasbaristas. This will not work, even if packaged in the attractive figure of Ms Johansson. According to the Guardian, in 2013 &#8220;Israeli settlements in the Jordan Valley lost $29m, or 14 percent of their income because supermarkets in the UK and Scandinavia are shunning their peppers, dates and grapes.&#8221; Only a change in Israel&#8217;s illegal and immoral policies leading to an end to occupation of both the West Bank and Gaza will bring Israel in from the cold. That will hopefully happen in a peace process, but nothing Israel has done or said suggests this.

Forget boycotts, Israeli settlement goods should be banned - Al Arabiya News


----------



## Kondor3

BDS has been on its feet since 2005 and is going nowhere.

It is a circus flea; never visible without aid of a microscope, twitchy, and good for a laugh or two.

In recent times, several countries of Europe have begun prosecuting or suing BDS Activists for discriminatory practices or hate-crimes against Jews and Israel, while others are looking closely at crafting such laws, while in yet others, labor unions are making public statements in support of Israel.

In this country, in reaction to one of the lighterweight academic associations proclaiming its support for BDS, a bill is now being put before Congress, to pull Federal funding for any association or school which evidences such discriminatory or hate-crime -caliber behaviors.

Try as they might, pro-Palestinian, pro-Muslim terror-apologists cannot get the kind of traction that they want with BDS, so we see activity such as that witnessed here - one-sided pronouncements of success and unfounded, baseless claims of accelerating support for their pissant flea-circus movement on this board system and others.

But the proof is in the pudding, as they say, and whatever microscopic slivers of progress that the BDS folk delude themselves into perceiving are being compensated for and offset by reaction from the people of the countries in which BDS is being attempted, and their governments.

Epic Fail.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Can the Israel worshipper follow the topic?
> 
> It's BDS, today's response to Occupation and Apartheid in Palestine!
> 
> Those BDS actions keep happening,  day after day after day after day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newsflash: Your constant spamming of terrorist supporting bullshit hasn't gained your precious Palestinians one inch of land and never will, you imp of Satan.
Click to expand...


Can the Satan worshipper realize that BDS actions aren't as successful as her daily bowel movement?


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ban imports of everything made in the illegal settlements by the war criminal squatters.
> 
> 
> Israel is more and more isolated. Its default reaction is to throw money at public relations companies and legions of hasbaristas. This will not work, even if packaged in the attractive figure of Ms Johansson. According to the Guardian, in 2013 Israeli settlements in the Jordan Valley lost $29m, or 14 percent of their income because supermarkets in the UK and Scandinavia are shunning their peppers, dates and grapes. Only a change in Israels illegal and immoral policies leading to an end to occupation of both the West Bank and Gaza will bring Israel in from the cold. That will hopefully happen in a peace process, but nothing Israel has done or said suggests this.
> 
> Forget boycotts, Israeli settlement goods should be banned - Al Arabiya News



I see you're happy that Israel is building another 1,400 settlement homes. Thanks for your contribution, Satan. Maybe next year they'll build another couple thousand.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

BDS is growing and flourishing.

ITS even all over the MSM today in my country.

And it is all happening in spite of Israel shit eaters like Kondor3.

Does Israel's shit taste good?

Boy, is it fun watching you eat it!





Kondor3 said:


> BDS has been on its feet since 2005 and is going nowhere.
> 
> It is a circus flea; never visible without aid of a microscope, twitchy, and good for a laugh or two.
> 
> In recent times, several countries of Europe have begun prosecuting or suing BDS Activists for discriminatory practices or hate-crimes against Jews and Israel, while others are looking closely at crafting such laws, while in yet others, labor unions are making public statements in support of Israel.
> 
> In this country, in reaction to one of the lighterweight academic associations proclaiming its support for BDS, a bill is now being put before Congress, to pull Federal funding for any association or school which evidences such discriminatory or hate-crime -caliber behaviors.
> 
> Try as they might, pro-Palestinian, pro-Muslim terror-apologists cannot get the kind of traction that they want with BDS, so we see activity such as that witnessed here - one-sided pronouncements of success and unfounded, baseless claims of accelerating support for their pissant flea-circus movement on this board system and others.
> 
> But the proof is in the pudding, as they say, and whatever microscopic slivers of progress that the BDS folk delude themselves into perceiving are being compensated for and offset by reaction from the people of the countries in which BDS is being attempted, and their governments.
> 
> Epic Fail.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

See, behold, all the continuing developments in this beautiful BDS Movement, a Movement inspired by the action of Christians in Apartheid South Africa to stand up to Apartheid in South Africa and to defeat it.

None of us can transform ourselves back in time to The Civil Rights Movement in America and stand on the right side supporting equal rights for all Americans.

But what every living human being today can embrace is supporting an end to Apartheid in Palestine and supporting an end to Occupation in Palestine and supporting equal rights for all in the land known as Palestine since the days of Herodotus!

This is the civil rights issue of our century!

And  BDS is a morally right response to Apartheid globally by people of conscience all over this beautiful world we all live within!


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Can the Israel worshipper follow the topic?
> 
> It's BDS, today's response to Occupation and Apartheid in Palestine!
> 
> Those BDS actions keep happening,  day after day after day after day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newsflash: Your constant spamming of terrorist supporting bullshit hasn't gained your precious Palestinians one inch of land and never will, you imp of Satan.
Click to expand...


and come April 29 if the PA collapse, Israel will have to take control of the WB.
I doubt Abbas will want to step down but without a government, he might have to.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BDS is growing and flourishing.
> 
> *ITS even all over the MSM today in my country.*
> 
> And it is all happening in spite of Israel shit eaters like Kondor3.
> 
> Does Israel's shit taste good?
> 
> Boy, is it fun watching you eat it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS has been on its feet since 2005 and is going nowhere.
> 
> It is a circus flea; never visible without aid of a microscope, twitchy, and good for a laugh or two.
> 
> In recent times, several countries of Europe have begun prosecuting or suing BDS Activists for discriminatory practices or hate-crimes against Jews and Israel, while others are looking closely at crafting such laws, while in yet others, labor unions are making public statements in support of Israel.
> 
> In this country, in reaction to one of the lighterweight academic associations proclaiming its support for BDS, a bill is now being put before Congress, to pull Federal funding for any association or school which evidences such discriminatory or hate-crime -caliber behaviors.
> 
> Try as they might, pro-Palestinian, pro-Muslim terror-apologists cannot get the kind of traction that they want with BDS, so we see activity such as that witnessed here - one-sided pronouncements of success and unfounded, baseless claims of accelerating support for their pissant flea-circus movement on this board system and others.
> 
> But the proof is in the pudding, as they say, and whatever microscopic slivers of progress that the BDS folk delude themselves into perceiving are being compensated for and offset by reaction from the people of the countries in which BDS is being attempted, and their governments.
> 
> Epic Fail.
Click to expand...


What country? Iran? Cause it sure isn't big here in the USA. Thanks for letting us know there are at least 3 posters on this account you terrorist supporting imp of Satan.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BDS is growing and flourishing.
> 
> ITS even all over the MSM today in my country.
> 
> And it is all happening in spite of Israel *shit eaters *like Kondor3.
> 
> *Does Israel's shit taste good?*
> 
> Boy, is it fun watching you eat it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS has been on its feet since 2005 and is going nowhere.
> 
> It is a circus flea; never visible without aid of a microscope, twitchy, and good for a laugh or two.
> 
> In recent times, several countries of Europe have begun prosecuting or suing BDS Activists for discriminatory practices or hate-crimes against Jews and Israel, while others are looking closely at crafting such laws, while in yet others, labor unions are making public statements in support of Israel.
> 
> In this country, in reaction to one of the lighterweight academic associations proclaiming its support for BDS, a bill is now being put before Congress, to pull Federal funding for any association or school which evidences such discriminatory or hate-crime -caliber behaviors.
> 
> Try as they might, pro-Palestinian, pro-Muslim terror-apologists cannot get the kind of traction that they want with BDS, so we see activity such as that witnessed here - one-sided pronouncements of success and unfounded, baseless claims of accelerating support for their pissant flea-circus movement on this board system and others.
> 
> But the proof is in the pudding, as they say, and whatever microscopic slivers of progress that the BDS folk delude themselves into perceiving are being compensated for and offset by reaction from the people of the countries in which BDS is being attempted, and their governments.
> 
> Epic Fail.
Click to expand...


Readers will notice that the imp of Satan posting this foul language claims to be a Christian and will tell you he/she/it spent 8 hours in church yesterday. Some Christian.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

As usual, the Israel worshipper cannot add anything to the discussion.

The topic is BDS.




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is growing and flourishing.
> 
> ITS even all over the MSM today in my country.
> 
> And it is all happening in spite of Israel *shit eaters *like Kondor3.
> 
> *Does Israel's shit taste good?*
> 
> Boy, is it fun watching you eat it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS has been on its feet since 2005 and is going nowhere.
> 
> It is a circus flea; never visible without aid of a microscope, twitchy, and good for a laugh or two.
> 
> In recent times, several countries of Europe have begun prosecuting or suing BDS Activists for discriminatory practices or hate-crimes against Jews and Israel, while others are looking closely at crafting such laws, while in yet others, labor unions are making public statements in support of Israel.
> 
> In this country, in reaction to one of the lighterweight academic associations proclaiming its support for BDS, a bill is now being put before Congress, to pull Federal funding for any association or school which evidences such discriminatory or hate-crime -caliber behaviors.
> 
> Try as they might, pro-Palestinian, pro-Muslim terror-apologists cannot get the kind of traction that they want with BDS, so we see activity such as that witnessed here - one-sided pronouncements of success and unfounded, baseless claims of accelerating support for their pissant flea-circus movement on this board system and others.
> 
> But the proof is in the pudding, as they say, and whatever microscopic slivers of progress that the BDS folk delude themselves into perceiving are being compensated for and offset by reaction from the people of the countries in which BDS is being attempted, and their governments.
> 
> Epic Fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Readers will notice that the imp of Satan posting this foul language claims to be a Christian and will tell you he/she/it spent 8 hours in church yesterday. Some Christian.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

Might as well make the topic your daily bowel movement as much good as BDS does.


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Citing MLK, Florida students call on school to divest
> 
> Here is the group&#8217;s*petition. Excerpts:
> 
> *As members of a university that reveres the Civil Rights Leader Dr. Martin Luther King Jr., we strive to uphold the same values of justice, equality, and humanity that Dr. King fought for during his lifetime. To honor these values, we should strive to stop profiting from corporations with human rights violations.
> 
> Our university was on the wrong side of history when it failed to divest from corporations affiliated with South African apartheid. This time we hope to be on the right side of history. We ask that USF, out of respect for international law, and in consistency with US and local law, stop investing in corporations that are continuously and knowingly complicit in severe human rights violations. Despite our inactivity in past injustices, there is a current opportunity in which we expect our university to act accordingly with an honorable conscious.
> 
> Citing MLK, Florida students call on school to divest


The world anxiously awaits each pronouncment of a gaggle of pimply 19 year old wizened college students, out to save the world.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> As usual, the Israel worshipper cannot add anything to the discussion.
> 
> The topic is BDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is growing and flourishing.
> 
> ITS even all over the MSM today in my country.
> 
> And it is all happening in spite of Israel *shit eaters *like Kondor3.
> 
> *Does Israel's shit taste good?*
> 
> Boy, is it fun watching you eat it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Readers will notice that the imp of Satan posting this foul language claims to be a Christian and will tell you he/she/it spent 8 hours in church yesterday. Some Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So what is the imp of Satan adding other than foul language and condemning people to Hell? If the imp of Satan was as concerned for the Palestinians as it claimed, it would be trying to save their souls.


----------



## Kondor3

BDS = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In keeping with what I wrote earlier...



Kondor3 said:


> BDS has been on its feet since 2005 and is going nowhere.
> 
> It is a circus flea; never visible without aid of a microscope, twitchy, and good for a laugh or two.
> 
> In recent times, several countries of Europe have begun prosecuting or suing BDS Activists for discriminatory practices or hate-crimes against Jews and Israel, while others are looking closely at crafting such laws, while in yet others, labor unions are making public statements in support of Israel.
> 
> In this country, in reaction to one of the lighterweight academic associations proclaiming its support for BDS, a bill is now being put before Congress, to pull Federal funding for any association or school which evidences such discriminatory or hate-crime -caliber behaviors.
> 
> Try as they might, pro-Palestinian, pro-Muslim terror-apologists cannot get the kind of traction that they want with BDS, so we see activity such as that witnessed here - one-sided pronouncements of success and unfounded, baseless claims of accelerating support for their pissant flea-circus movement on this board system and others.
> 
> But the proof is in the pudding, as they say, and whatever microscopic slivers of progress that the BDS folk delude themselves into perceiving are being compensated for and offset by reaction from the people of the countries in which BDS is being attempted, and their governments.
> 
> Epic Fail.


----------



## Kondor3

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is... all over the MSM today in my country..."
> 
> 
> 
> "What country? Iran? Cause it sure isn't big here in the USA. Thanks for letting us know there are at least 3 posters on this account..."
Click to expand...

My very own first thought.

*MY* country as opposed to *OUR* country.

Oh, to be on the moderation team (_or the US Dept of Homeland Security_) for 5 minutes and operating a good IP trace program; unmasking any proxies along the way... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A rather visceral and obscene reaction to a round of counterpointing, on something so insignificant as this silly little BDS nonsense.


----------



## irosie91

The flea circus has been going on since  1948      At best the jihadists have managed 
to PUSH it as an issue upon the coffee house    crack snorters'     marijuana smoked 
"brains"     of the idle college kid set.      It's kind a war of  FADS  -------the BDS  thing 
is  no less a college fad than is the   SODA STREAM FAD----in my town.       I nust have one..
    kinda funny-------as a kid I was never into fads


----------



## P F Tinmore

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can the Israel worshipper follow the topic?
> 
> It's BDS, today's response to Occupation and Apartheid in Palestine!
> 
> Those BDS actions keep happening,  day after day after day after day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newsflash: Your constant spamming of terrorist supporting bullshit hasn't gained your precious Palestinians one inch of land and never will, you imp of Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and come April 29 if the PA collapse, Israel will have to take control of the WB.
> I doubt Abbas will want to step down but without a government, he might have to.
Click to expand...


Israel and its US lackeys cannot let the PA fail.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-b6Y_ojOSs]Israel palestine: Is the one state solution the only solution? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The liberals who defend Israeli apartheid

When the U.S. divestment and sanctions movement against South Africa began, it was as widely dismissed as the BDS movement is today. "Realists" like Henry Kissinger knew that apartheid would rule forever.

Like the BDS movement, the divestment movement began largely on the campuses. But it didn't stay there. People organized in churches, unions, and state and local anti-apartheid coalitions to press their state and city governments to divest. Former Indiana Sen. Richard Lugar was quoted as saying that he knew apartheid was a serious issue when he was asked about sanctions at a high school basketball game in Indiana.

The liberals who defend Israeli apartheid | SocialistWorker.org


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The liberals who defend Israeli apartheid
> 
> When the U.S. divestment and sanctions movement against South Africa began, it was as widely dismissed as the BDS movement is today. "Realists" like Henry Kissinger knew that apartheid would rule forever.
> 
> Like the BDS movement, the divestment movement began largely on the campuses. But it didn't stay there. People organized in churches, unions, and state and local anti-apartheid coalitions to press their state and city governments to divest. Former Indiana Sen. Richard Lugar was quoted as saying that he knew apartheid was a serious issue when he was asked about sanctions at a high school basketball game in Indiana.
> 
> The liberals who defend Israeli apartheid | SocialistWorker.org



Wow. The SOCIALIST WORKER! Almost as convincing as David Duke. Next she'll be quoting Hitler and still won't understand why she's considered a terrorist supporting idiot and imp of Satan.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

My country is the US.

Your country is obviously Israel, the one whose shit you eat so gleefully 24/7. 

So happy I am not an a Israel shit Eater like you.

I support BDS because it is a moral response to Apartheid in Palestine.  






Kondor3 said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is... all over the MSM today in my country..."
> 
> 
> 
> "What country? Iran? Cause it sure isn't big here in the USA. Thanks for letting us know there are at least 3 posters on this account..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My very own first thought.
> 
> *MY* country as opposed to *OUR* country.
> 
> Oh, to be on the moderation team (_or the US Dept of Homeland Security_) for 5 minutes and operating a good IP trace program; unmasking any proxies along the way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rather visceral and obscene reaction to a round of counterpointing, on something so insignificant as this silly little BDS nonsense.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> My country is the US.
> 
> Your country is obviously Israel, the one whose shit you eat so gleefully 24/7.
> 
> So happy I am not an a Israel shit Eater like you.
> 
> I support BDS because it is a moral response to Apartheid in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "What country? Iran? Cause it sure isn't big here in the USA. Thanks for letting us know there are at least 3 posters on this account..."
> 
> 
> 
> My very own first thought.
> 
> *MY* country as opposed to *OUR* country.
> 
> Oh, to be on the moderation team (_or the US Dept of Homeland Security_) for 5 minutes and operating a good IP trace program; unmasking any proxies along the way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rather visceral and obscene reaction to a round of counterpointing, on something so insignificant as this silly little BDS nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Bullshit. Your country is Iran. Please keep showing how much of a Christian you are by calling us shit eaters, you demon possessed imp of Satan.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can the Israel worshipper follow the topic?
> 
> It's BDS, today's response to Occupation and Apartheid in Palestine!
> 
> Those BDS actions keep happening,  day after day after day after day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and come April 29 if the PA collapse, Israel will have to take control of the WB.
> I doubt Abbas will want to step down but without a government, he might have to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel and its US lackeys cannot let the PA fail.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-b6Y_ojOSs]Israel palestine: Is the one state solution the only solution? - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Yes they can.
Wall Street likes Israel and the overwhelming majority of successful Jews support Israel.
The Cold War between the US and Russia is way over as far as Israel is concerned.
All Israel needs is Jews and, due to the US economy, Israel is getting them.
And you wanna know what really sucks for the Israel haters?
The secular Jews are coming to the US and the Observant Jews are moving to Israel.
Talk about a Jew Haters worst nightmare.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BDS is growing and flourishing.
> 
> ITS even all over the MSM today in my country.
> 
> And it is all happening in spite of Israel *shit eaters* like Kondor3.
> 
> Does *Israel's shit* taste good?
> 
> Boy, is it fun watching you eat it!



Potty Mouth Sherri is in the house!!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

The BDS "movement" launches a major attack against Israel.


----------



## irosie91

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is growing and flourishing.
> 
> ITS even all over the MSM today in my country.
> 
> And it is all happening in spite of Israel *shit eaters* like Kondor3.
> 
> Does *Israel's shit* taste good?
> 
> Boy, is it fun watching you eat it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potty Mouth Sherri is in the house!!!!
Click to expand...




and she claims she talks to  jesus   aka   isa/allaaaa    with that mouth-----in arabic, 
no less            it's ok with me...........        I do not know how to say that in arabic. 
I do not know how to say   "eat"             anyone???


----------



## Bloodrock44

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is growing and flourishing.
> 
> ITS even all over the MSM today in my country.
> 
> And it is all happening in spite of Israel *shit eaters* like Kondor3.
> 
> Does *Israel's shit* taste good?
> 
> Boy, is it fun watching you eat it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potty Mouth Sherri is in the house!!!!
Click to expand...


Ah yes, an example of a true Christian. Must have learned that in Iran.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

George Washington and the fight for freedom 









> Such was the seriousness of the men who risked their lives for the beliefs and values that focused upon the fight for freedom from British tyranny. These men put into play events which altered the course of human history.



George Washington and the fight for freedom | Washington Times Communities


An American's support for Freedom for all who live in Palestine under Occupation and controlled by an Apartheid Regime is as American as George Washington is, George Washington suitable to discuss today as we celebrate his birthday in America today, on President's Day, Americans that is (that excludes Israel shit eaters and Israel worshippers and Israel Firsters).

I am an American and a Christian who knows what American values are all about.

I have no allegiance to any foreign nation and worship no foreign nation either. 

BDS is a Christian response to Injustices of Apartheid and an American response to a people seeking Freedom in Palestine, the Palestinian people in much the same position as Americans who sought freedom once upon a time from British Colonialism in America.


----------



## Indeependent

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> George Washington and the fight for freedom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Washington and the fight for freedom | Washington Times Communities
> 
> 
> An American's support for Freedom for all who live in Palestine under Occupation and controlled by an Apartheid Regime is as American as George Washington is, George Washington suitable to discuss today as we celebrate his birthday in America today, Americans that is (that excludes Israel shit eaters and Israel worshippers and Israel Firsters).
> 
> I am an American and a Christian who knows what American values are all about.
> 
> I have no allegiance to any foreign nation and worship no foreign nation either.
> 
> BDS is a Christian response to Injustices of Apartheid and an American response to a people seeking Freedom in Palestine, the Palestinian people in much the same position as Americans who sought freedom once upon a time from Colonialism in America.



You know sherri, you're right.
I remember reading somewhere that GW would send his men all over the world murdering people until King George would surrender the colonies.

Idiot!


----------



## Bloodrock44

The imp of Satan's words of the day: SHIT EATER.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Can the Israel worshipper follow the topic?
> 
> It's BDS, today's response to Occupation and Apartheid in Palestine!
> 
> Those BDS actions keep happening,  day after day after day after day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newsflash: Your constant spamming of terrorist supporting bullshit hasn't gained your precious Palestinians one inch of land and never will, you imp of Satan.
Click to expand...






 Can you only read the NOENAZI JEW HATRED news and not the real news that is telling the BDS movement in Europe that it is acting illegally and that it will be stopped from acting in an ANTI SEMITIC and RACIST manner


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> George Washington and the fight for freedom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Washington and the fight for freedom | Washington Times Communities
> 
> 
> An American's support for Freedom for all who live in Palestine under Occupation and controlled by an Apartheid Regime is as American as George Washington is, George Washington suitable to discuss today as we celebrate his birthday in America today, Americans that is (that excludes Israel shit eaters and Israel worshippers and Israel Firsters).
> 
> *I am an American and a Christian *who knows what American values are all about.
> 
> I have no allegiance to any foreign nation and worship no foreign nation either.
> 
> BDS is a Christian response to Injustices of Apartheid and an American response to a people seeking Freedom in Palestine, the Palestinian people in much the same position as Americans who sought freedom once upon a time from British Colonialism in America.



Uh huh. When you have to try to convince us you're an American and a Christian, you've lost the battle, you imp of Satan. Is it normal for Christians to call people shit eaters? Or condemn people to Hell? You must be a member of Westboro Baptist.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Forget boycotts, Israeli settlement goods should be banned
> 
> Wednesday, 12 February 2014
> 
> 
> States must follow where consumers have led. You can find EU ministers saying settlements are illegal nearly every day of the week but nothing is done. An army of rabbits could feed off the carrots dangled in front of Israel to abandon its settlement enterprise but it has not. Action will happen. It will not be a question of whether we should be buying settlement goods but why can we? Settlement products should not have to be boycotted. They must be banned.
> 
> Forget boycotts, Israeli settlement goods should be banned - Al Arabiya News







So then sharia shaitan lets say that Israel closes down all the factories and other places that employ Palestinians and moves them all to Israel. Putting 90% of the Palestinians out of work and back into abject poverty, with many failing to feed their families and pay their rents. Who will you blame for all the deaths and diseases that would run through the west bank, would it be the BDS movement that will have caused it all or would you blame Israel for not ignoring the BDS movement.

 Even the Palestinians have said they don't want any boycotts as they only hit the Palestinian workers.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forget boycotts, Israeli settlement goods should be banned
> 
> Wednesday, 12 February 2014
> 
> 
> States must follow where consumers have led. You can find EU ministers saying settlements are illegal nearly every day of the week but nothing is done. An army of rabbits could feed off the carrots dangled in front of Israel to abandon its settlement enterprise but it has not. Action will happen. It will not be a question of whether we should be buying settlement goods but why can we? Settlement products should not have to be boycotted. They must be banned.
> 
> Forget boycotts, Israeli settlement goods should be banned - Al Arabiya News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then sharia shaitan lets say that Israel closes down all the factories and other places that employ Palestinians and moves them all to Israel. Putting 90% of the Palestinians out of work and back into abject poverty, with many failing to feed their families and pay their rents. Who will you blame for all the deaths and diseases that would run through the west bank, would it be the BDS movement that will have caused it all or would you blame Israel for not ignoring the BDS movement.
> 
> Even the Palestinians have said they don't want any boycotts as they only hit the Palestinian workers.
Click to expand...


It's obvious that Sherri Inc will blame Israel for her "Palestinian" terror scum friends being forced to eat cats and sand.

"She" will say that the Israelis should have left all the machines, parts and tools behind so that the terrorists could use them. (to make weapons, of course )


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Jewish & Christian advocates for peace and divestment from Israeli Occupation at the Methodist General Conference, April 24, 2012 (Photo: JVPLive)

Here is a description of the Israeli Palestinian conflict in a nutshell and why moral Americans and moral human beings support BDS.



> That is the situation in a nutshell. A combination of endless Israeli expansionism and unwavering American support for that expansion and the refusal of Palestinians to accept the dispossession has created a powderkeg. It resembles other historic land struggles that involved imbalances of power and human rights violations, from the England-Ireland conflict to the French colonization of Algeria to South African apartheid. Diplomatic solutions have come and gone. One side is oppressed, and sees no light at the tunnel for its children&#8217;s future. The other side feels defensive, militaristic, and obstinate. When Americans entered a similar phase in our own history, people described the battle between the slavery south and the anti-slavery north as an &#8220;irrepressible conflict.&#8221; The same is true for Israel and Palestine.
> 
> And that is why I am for boycott, divestment and sanctions. Given the utter failure of other countries to bring any pressure to bear on the dominant power in the conflict&#8211; Israel&#8211; boycott and divestment are the only program that holds out hope of a way out without significant bloodshed
> 
> A letter to the Methodists in support of divestment


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can the Israel worshipper follow the topic?
> 
> It's BDS, today's response to Occupation and Apartheid in Palestine!
> 
> Those BDS actions keep happening,  day after day after day after day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newsflash: Your constant spamming of terrorist supporting bullshit hasn't gained your precious Palestinians one inch of land and never will, you imp of Satan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you only read the NOENAZI JEW HATRED news and not the real news that is telling the BDS movement in Europe that it is acting illegally and that it will be stopped from acting in an ANTI SEMITIC and RACIST manner
Click to expand...


BDS is not about Jews. It is about violations of international law.

That is not antisemitism. I don't see where discrimination laws can hold any water.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ban imports of everything made in the illegal settlements by the war criminal squatters.
> 
> 
> Israel is more and more isolated. Its default reaction is to throw money at public relations companies and legions of hasbaristas. This will not work, even if packaged in the attractive figure of Ms Johansson. According to the Guardian, in 2013 Israeli settlements in the Jordan Valley lost $29m, or 14 percent of their income because supermarkets in the UK and Scandinavia are shunning their peppers, dates and grapes. Only a change in Israels illegal and immoral policies leading to an end to occupation of both the West Bank and Gaza will bring Israel in from the cold. That will hopefully happen in a peace process, but nothing Israel has done or said suggests this.
> 
> Forget boycotts, Israeli settlement goods should be banned - Al Arabiya News






 Yes lets and see the Palestinians start to starve to death when they cant get any food. You would love that wouldn't you sharia shaitan, all those Palestinian children dying of starvation and disease because you got your way. And the Israeli's working even harder inside Israel and having more money than they know how to spend. At the same time your family could well be dying from the lack of cost effective treatment from Israel that you have had stopped. 

Had a heart op on Friday that was accomplished using many Israeli sourced medical implements and hardware. Before Israel invented the new system the operation was very invasive and took 6 to 8 hours with a success rate of less than 50%. Now start to finish takes 45 minutes and involves a small hole in the groin and 15 minutes of actual surgery. From a total cost of $1.5 million per person it is now down to less than $4,000 and recovery is 99.9%.  From a 2 week stay in hospital with 4 days ICU it is down to 30 hours on an ordinary ward all thanks to Jewish businesses employing Palestinians on fantastic wages in Settlement factories.


----------



## Phoenall

Kondor3 said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is... all over the MSM today in my country..."
> 
> 
> 
> "What country? Iran? Cause it sure isn't big here in the USA. Thanks for letting us know there are at least 3 posters on this account..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My very own first thought.
> 
> *MY* country as opposed to *OUR* country.
> 
> Oh, to be on the moderation team (_or the US Dept of Homeland Security_) for 5 minutes and operating a good IP trace program; unmasking any proxies along the way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rather visceral and obscene reaction to a round of counterpointing, on something so insignificant as this silly little BDS nonsense.
Click to expand...






 Like this one perhaps, that gives a map of the location as well............

Track any ip address find out where it comes from.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._An American's support for Freedom for... Palestine... George Washington suitable to discuss today as we celebrate... President's Day_..."



Good idea, Sherriah:

Now that you've raised this sidebar, as adjunct to our discussion about the useless and largely unsupported Boycott movement against Israel...

Now that you've conjured-up the Shades of our Founding Fathers, to discuss the involvement of the United States, vis a vis Arab and Muslim affairs...

It is worth noting that another of our Founding Fathers... a fellow in the confidence of President Washington... the primary author of our Declaration of Independence...

President Thomas Jefferson waged our first declared war...

One waged against the Arab-Muslim kingdom of the Barbary Coast...

First Barbary War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

















President Jefferson certainly had the right idea.

And the US Marines had so much fun kicking Arab-Muslim ass, that President James Madison decided to send 'em back in a second time...

Second Barbary War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

...although the mere presence of a US Navy fleet and its Marine detachment were enough to make the Arab grand poobah crap his pants and cave-in, the second time around.

Good choice, for that collection of chickenshits.

But, the US Marines had a good time, both visits.

Hell, the second line in the US Marine Corps Hynn is "..._To the shores of Tripoli_..."

And that Hymn has been so deeply ingrained in the collective American psyche that we've even utilized that tag-line as the title for movies in the past...






...and everyone immediately recognizes both the tag-line and what it stands for.

The United States Marine Corps.

Proudly kicking Arab-Muslim ass for 213 years and still going strong.

We found it necessary to prune back the worst that the scum in that region serve-up...

Long, long before Israel was even a glimmer in David ben Gurion's eye, and nothing whatsoever to do with the Jews nor the _Worldwide Joooooish Kornspiracy_...

To seriously expect BDS to get traction in support of your Arab-Muslim _Hamas_ scum... in a proud, stand-up, courageous country like our own is pipe-dreaming.

Ain't gonna happen.

But thank you, Sherriah, for raising the point about this being President's Day.

A time for all of us to remember two great American Presidents... Thomas Jefferson, and James Madison... setting the pace for America, and the way it realistically perceives some of the scum that it has to boldly and sternly deal with, from time to time...


----------



## irosie91

*********REFUAH SHELEMA*************


                                   Phoenall


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israels Courts are expected to soon rule on Israel s Anti Boycott law.
> 
> Analysis: Will a middle-of-the-road compromise on anti-boycott law mean no one wins?
> 
> By*YONAH JEREMY BOB
> 
> 02/17/2014 05:02
> 
> 
> 
> Court may invalidate the law regarding any penalizing of boycotts against "1967 Israel," but uphold the law against penalizing boycotts against "1948 Israel."
> 
> Analysis: Will a middle-of-the-road compromise on anti-boycott law mean no one wins? | JPost | Israel News


Will you be attending the Rolling Stones concert in Israel?  That is, if they let your filthy terrorist loving ass in there.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Why would I step foot in an Apartheid State like Israel?

I am not an Israel shit eater like you. 




Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israels Courts are expected to soon rule on Israel s Anti Boycott law.
> 
> Analysis: Will a middle-of-the-road compromise on anti-boycott law mean no one wins?
> 
> By*YONAH JEREMY BOB
> 
> 02/17/2014 05:02
> 
> 
> 
> Court may invalidate the law regarding any penalizing of boycotts against "1967 Israel," but uphold the law against penalizing boycotts against "1948 Israel."
> 
> Analysis: Will a middle-of-the-road compromise on anti-boycott law mean no one wins? | JPost | Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Will you be attending the Rolling Stones concert in Israel?  That is, if they let your filthy terrorist loving ass in there.
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can the Israel worshipper follow the topic?
> 
> It's BDS, today's response to Occupation and Apartheid in Palestine!
> 
> Those BDS actions keep happening,  day after day after day after day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and come April 29 if the PA collapse, Israel will have to take control of the WB.
> I doubt Abbas will want to step down but without a government, he might have to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel and its US lackeys cannot let the PA fail.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-b6Y_ojOSs]Israel palestine: Is the one state solution the only solution? - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...







 Why not, if the P.A. fail then the fight is over and Israel has won. Then the land is back up for grabs and Israel is ideally placed for the windfall. Leave gaza for those that want to live in an Islamic cess pit.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

No, moron.

There are  over 6 million Palestinians in Palestine, they are going nowhere. They exceed the Jews in the land now. As the gap grows ever larger with every day that passes, APARTHEID Israel s end draws ever nearer. 







Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> and come April 29 if the PA collapse, Israel will have to take control of the WB.
> I doubt Abbas will want to step down but without a government, he might have to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel and its US lackeys cannot let the PA fail.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-b6Y_ojOSs]Israel palestine: Is the one state solution the only solution? - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not, if the P.A. fail then the fight is over and Israel has won. Then the land is back up for grabs and Israel is ideally placed for the windfall. Leave gaza for those that want to live in an Islamic cess pit.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Why would I step foot in an Apartheid State like Israel?
> 
> I am not an Israel shit eater like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israels Courts are expected to soon rule on Israel s Anti Boycott law.
> 
> Analysis: Will a middle-of-the-road compromise on anti-boycott law mean no one wins?
> 
> By*YONAH JEREMY BOB
> 
> 02/17/2014 05:02
> 
> 
> 
> Court may invalidate the law regarding any penalizing of boycotts against "1967 Israel," but uphold the law against penalizing boycotts against "1948 Israel."
> 
> Analysis: Will a middle-of-the-road compromise on anti-boycott law mean no one wins? | JPost | Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Will you be attending the Rolling Stones concert in Israel?  That is, if they let your filthy terrorist loving ass in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No you're a Hamas shit eater. I'll send you the link for the Rolling Stones concert on youtube. It's a must see. Maybe that'll be the final straw that will make you want to blow yourself up. Allahuakbar!


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._An American's support for Freedom for... Palestine... George Washington suitable to discuss today as we celebrate... President's Day_..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea, Sherriah:
> 
> Now that you've raised this sidebar, as adjunct to our discussion about the useless and largely unsupported Boycott movement against Israel...
> 
> Now that you've conjured-up the Shades of our Founding Fathers, to discuss the involvement of the United States, vis a vis Arab and Muslim affairs...
> 
> It is worth noting that another of our Founding Fathers... a fellow in the confidence of President Washington... the primary author of our Declaration of Independence...
> 
> President Thomas Jefferson waged our first declared war...
> 
> One waged against the Arab-Muslim kingdom of the Barbary Coast...
> 
> First Barbary War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Jefferson certainly had the right idea.
> 
> And the US Marines had so much fun kicking Arab-Muslim ass, that President James Madison decided to send 'em back in a second time...
> 
> Second Barbary War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...although the mere presence of a US Navy fleet and its Marine detachment were enough to make the Arab grand poobah crap his pants and cave-in, the second time around.
> 
> Good choice, for that collection of chickenshits.
> 
> But, the US Marines had a good time, both visits.
> 
> Hell, the the second line in the US Marine Corps Hynn is "..._To the shores of Tripoli_..."
> 
> And that Hymn has been so deeply ingrained in the collective American psyche that we've even utilized that tag-line as the title for movies in the past...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and everyone immediately recognizes both the tag-line and what it stands for.
> 
> The United States Marine Corps.
> 
> Proudly kicking Arab-Muslim ass for 213 years and still going strong.
> 
> We found it necessary to prune back the worst that the scum in that region serve-up...
> 
> Long, long before Israel was even a glimmer in David ben Gurion's eye, and nothing whatsoever to do with the Jews nor the _Worldwide Joooooish Kornspiracy_...
> 
> To seriously expect BDS to get traction in support of your Arab-Muslim _Hamas_ scum... in a proud, stand-up, courageous country like our own is pipe-dreaming.
> 
> Ain't gonna happen.
> 
> But thank you, Sherriah, for raising the point about this being President's Day.
> 
> A time for all of us to remember two great American Presidents... Thomas Jefferson, and James Madison... setting the pace for America, and the way it realistically perceives some of the scum that it has to boldly and sternly deal with, from time to time...
Click to expand...

Same savage Muslims, different era.  Not much has changed, only the weapons and tactics are different now.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "...There are  over 6 million Palestinians in Palestine, they are going nowhere..."


They're eventually going to Jordan, and Lebanon.

According to the Palestinians own propaganda maps...






At this rate, within a decade or so, what's left of the Arab-Muslim population in Gaza - and, maybe, the West Bank - will be jammed-together on the head of a pin...

Any Palestinian with two dinarii to rub together will have long-since gotten his family the hell outta there, and those who are left will be evicted and escorted across the border, with transport and food and drink and some payoff money in his pocket...

Much like what the Arabs did to the Jews of so many Muslim countries during the 1948-1975 timeframe, except that Jews didn't get the food and drink and payoff money...

We're already moving into the end-game...

A collapse of the PA will only hasten the thing...


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can the Israel worshipper follow the topic?
> 
> It's BDS, today's response to Occupation and Apartheid in Palestine!
> 
> Those BDS actions keep happening,  day after day after day after day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you only read the NOENAZI JEW HATRED news and not the real news that is telling the BDS movement in Europe that it is acting illegally and that it will be stopped from acting in an ANTI SEMITIC and RACIST manner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BDS is not about Jews. It is about violations of international law.
> 
> That is not antisemitism. I don't see where discrimination laws can hold any water.
Click to expand...






 Still waiting for you to post the breaches in International Law involved, bearing in mind that up to now you and your fellow islamonazi friends have failed to do so. Under the terms of the Geneva conventions and the UN resolutions the Israelis have done no wrong. Unless you can come up with some obscure islamonazu laws that say the Israelis are criminals. The settlements are built on RIGHT OF RETURN land and the land is held as a defensive matter against invasion from Syria. The treatment of the inhabitants is within the Geneva conventions terms for dealing with a hostile populace.


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...There are  over 6 million Palestinians in Palestine, they are going nowhere..."
> 
> 
> 
> They're eventually going to Jordan, and Lebanon.
> 
> According to the Palestinians own propaganda maps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this rate, within a decade or so, what's left of the Arab-Muslim population in Gaza - and, maybe, the West Bank - will be jammed-together on the head of a pin...
> 
> Any Palestinian with two dinarii to rub together will have long-since gotten his family the hell outta there, and those who are left will be evicted and escorted across the border, with transport and food and drink and some payoff money in his pocket...
> 
> Much like what the Arabs did to the Jews of so many Muslim countries during the 1948-1975 timeframe, except that Jews didn't get the food and drink and payoff money...
> 
> We're already moving into the end-game...
> 
> A collapse of the PA will only hasten the thing...
Click to expand...

Like I always say. Israel should just annex this land and get it over with. End of subject.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Why would I step foot in an Apartheid State like Israel?
> 
> I am not an Israel shit eater like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israels Courts are expected to soon rule on Israel s Anti Boycott law.
> 
> Analysis: Will a middle-of-the-road compromise on anti-boycott law mean no one wins?
> 
> By*YONAH JEREMY BOB
> 
> 02/17/2014 05:02
> 
> 
> 
> Court may invalidate the law regarding any penalizing of boycotts against "1967 Israel," but uphold the law against penalizing boycotts against "1948 Israel."
> 
> Analysis: Will a middle-of-the-road compromise on anti-boycott law mean no one wins? | JPost | Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Will you be attending the Rolling Stones concert in Israel?  That is, if they let your filthy terrorist loving ass in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





 And just were is your PROOF that Israel is an apartheid state shaitan sharia, as according to the UN, Geneva conventions and International Law it is not.


----------



## Kondor3

Roudy said:


> "..._Like I always say. Israel should just annex this land and get it over with. End of subject_."


It's-a-comin'... and sooner rather than later, methinks.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No, moron.
> 
> There are  over 6 million Palestinians in Palestine, they are going nowhere. They exceed the Jews in the land now. As the gap grows ever larger with every day that passes, APARTHEID Israel s end draws ever nearer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel and its US lackeys cannot let the PA fail.
> 
> Israel palestine: Is the one state solution the only solution? - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not, if the P.A. fail then the fight is over and Israel has won. Then the land is back up for grabs and Israel is ideally placed for the windfall. Leave gaza for those that want to live in an Islamic cess pit.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





With the majority of them being children, leaving at most 1.5 million men able to fight. They have lost already haven't they. Check your CIA worldbook for the breakdown of Islamic families and see just how many are adult males.
 They would have to see a population of at least 50 million before they had enough fighting men to take on Israel. There is barely enough fighting men in the whole of the arabic M.E to take on Israel, and most of those are already in a war that will go on for some years.

 YOU LOSE TO DECENCY AND HUMANITY AGAIN


----------



## Hossfly

Rat in the Hat said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forget boycotts, Israeli settlement goods should be banned
> 
> Wednesday, 12 February 2014
> 
> 
> States must follow where consumers have led. You can find EU ministers saying settlements are illegal nearly every day of the week but nothing is done. An army of rabbits could feed off the carrots dangled in front of Israel to abandon its settlement enterprise but it has not. Action will happen. It will not be a question of whether we should be buying settlement goods but why can we? Settlement products should not have to be boycotted. They must be banned.
> 
> Forget boycotts, Israeli settlement goods should be banned - Al Arabiya News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then sharia shaitan lets say that Israel closes down all the factories and other places that employ Palestinians and moves them all to Israel. Putting 90% of the Palestinians out of work and back into abject poverty, with many failing to feed their families and pay their rents. Who will you blame for all the deaths and diseases that would run through the west bank, would it be the BDS movement that will have caused it all or would you blame Israel for not ignoring the BDS movement.
> 
> Even the Palestinians have said they don't want any boycotts as they only hit the Palestinian workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious that Sherri Inc will blame Israel for her "Palestinian" terror scum friends being forced to eat cats and sand.
> 
> "She" will say that the Israelis should have left all the machines, parts and tools behind so that the terrorists could use them. (to make weapons, of course )
Click to expand...

Make weapons? I don't think so. More like taking the machines, parts and tools and destroying them in a maniacal frenzy.


----------



## freedombecki

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> George Washington and the fight for freedom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such was the seriousness of the men who risked their lives for the beliefs and values that focused upon the fight for freedom from British tyranny. These men put into play events which altered the course of human history.
> 
> 
> 
> George Washington and the fight for freedom | Washington Times Communities
> 
> 
> An American's support for Freedom for all who live in Palestine under Occupation and controlled by an Apartheid Regime is as American as George Washington is, George Washington suitable to discuss today as we celebrate his birthday in America today, on President's Day, Americans that is (that excludes Israel shit eaters and Israel worshippers and Israel Firsters).
> 
> I am an American and a Christian who knows what American values are all about.
> 
> I have no allegiance to any foreign nation and worship no foreign nation either.
> 
> BDS is a Christian response to Injustices of Apartheid and an American response to a people seeking Freedom in Palestine, the Palestinian people in much the same position as Americans who sought freedom once upon a time from British Colonialism in America.
Click to expand...


George Washington's best friend was a Jew named Haym Solomon who when asked by General Washington, fully funded the American Revolution to win their independence.

 You can thank Israel that one of its sons listened to the war-torn, heart-rending requests of American colonists, hungry to guide their own destiny and give up winless battles over the negotiation tables with a monarch who refused them a voice in his court, period.

 Because people of the faith of Israel were helpful, the colonists couldn't hold religion against anyone, least of all Jewish people who supported and funded the American revolution.

 Your bolstering of George Washington is folly. He wouldn't care for your hatred and badmouthing of his friends and allies, the Jews, who also needed freedom so they could practice their religion without being run out of existence by hateful people like you, Sherri.

 I hope you knock off the filth and ethnic hatred of Jewish people. I'm getting really tired of it. Forevermore, Christ was a Jew, and he lived a flawless life according to Jewish laws as stated in the Torah and all the minor prophets in the Old Testament. He was better than good because he was Godly in the sight of good and true Jewish scholars. Get your facts right. He also gave the Jews who killed him a free pass by forgiving them.

 IOW, they are forgiven. Get over it and get on with a life dedicated to Christ's teachings by showing some respect for the good lives most Jews try to live and die by. They do good deed, they build hospitals, support widows and the fatherless, endow libraries and museums of every kind. In business if you have a Jewish supplier, it is always exactly correct and what you ordered, on the money. It didn't take me 23 years in business to figure it out, it took 3 years to realize, hey, when Rubenstein and Ziff send you an order, you can count on it to be exact and right. Those and 50 others.


----------



## Hossfly

freedombecki said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> George Washington and the fight for freedom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such was the seriousness of the men who risked their lives for the beliefs and values that focused upon the fight for freedom from British tyranny. These men put into play events which altered the course of human history.
> 
> 
> 
> George Washington and the fight for freedom | Washington Times Communities
> 
> 
> An American's support for Freedom for all who live in Palestine under Occupation and controlled by an Apartheid Regime is as American as George Washington is, George Washington suitable to discuss today as we celebrate his birthday in America today, on President's Day, Americans that is (that excludes Israel shit eaters and Israel worshippers and Israel Firsters).
> 
> I am an American and a Christian who knows what American values are all about.
> 
> I have no allegiance to any foreign nation and worship no foreign nation either.
> 
> BDS is a Christian response to Injustices of Apartheid and an American response to a people seeking Freedom in Palestine, the Palestinian people in much the same position as Americans who sought freedom once upon a time from British Colonialism in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> George Washington's best friend was a Jew named Haym Solomon who when asked by General Washington, fully funded the American Revolution to win their independence.
> 
> You can thank Israel that one of its sons listened to the war-torn, heart-rending requests of American colonists, hungry to guide their own destiny and give up winless battles over the negotiation tables with a monarch who refused them a voice in his court, period.
> 
> Because people of the faith of Israel were helpful, the colonists couldn't hold religion against anyone, least of all Jewish people who supported and funded the American revolution.
> 
> Your bolstering of George Washington is folly. He wouldn't care for your hatred and badmouthing of his friends and allies, the Jews, who also needed freedom so they could practice their religion without being run out of existence by hateful people like you, Sherri.
> 
> I hope you knock off the filth and ethnic hatred of Jewish people. I'm getting really tired of it. Forevermore, Christ was a Jew, and he lived a flawless life according to Jewish laws as stated in the Torah and all the minor prophets in the Old Testament. He was better than good because he was Godly in the sight of good and true Jewish scholars. Get your facts right. He also gave the Jews who killed him a free pass by forgiving them.
> 
> IOW, they are forgiven. Get over it and get on with a life dedicated to Christ's teachings by showing some respect for the good lives most Jews try to live and die by. They do good deed, they build hospitals, support widows and the fatherless, endow libraries and museums of every kind. In business if you have a Jewish supplier, it is always exactly correct and what you ordered, on the money. It didn't take me 23 years in business to figure it out, it took 3 years to realize, hey, when Rubenstein and Ziff send you an order, you can count on it to be exact and right. Those and 50 others.
Click to expand...

Uh oh! You're going to get it from all sides how Salomon sold bonds to finance the war and got filthy rich. Put on your body armor and steel helmet.


----------



## Bloodrock44

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No, moron.
> 
> There are  over 6 million Palestinians in Palestine, they are going nowhere. They exceed the Jews in the land now. As the gap grows ever larger with every day that passes, APARTHEID Israel s end draws ever nearer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...the arab mindset...thinking numbers equal military power. Bring 'em on you imp of Satan. See how quick your Pali squatters end up in the sea.


----------



## Victory67

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, moron.
> 
> There are  over 6 million Palestinians in Palestine, they are going nowhere. They exceed the Jews in the land now. As the gap grows ever larger with every day that passes, APARTHEID Israel s end draws ever nearer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...the arab mindset...thinking numbers equal military power. Bring 'em on you imp of Satan. See how quick your Pali squatters end up in the sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs have a much higher birth rate than the Jews.  All they have to do is just sit pretty, keep having babies, and eventually democracy will give them control.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No, moron.
> 
> There are  over 6 million Palestinians in Palestine, they are going nowhere. They exceed the Jews in the land now. As the gap grows ever larger with every day that passes, APARTHEID Israel s end draws ever nearer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel and its US lackeys cannot let the PA fail.
> 
> Israel palestine: Is the one state solution the only solution? - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not, if the P.A. fail then the fight is over and Israel has won. Then the land is back up for grabs and Israel is ideally placed for the windfall. Leave gaza for those that want to live in an Islamic cess pit.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Is Sherri Muffin going to be in that group of heroes throwing them Jews into the sea?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, moron.
> 
> There are  over 6 million Palestinians in Palestine, they are going nowhere. They exceed the Jews in the land now. As the gap grows ever larger with every day that passes, APARTHEID Israel s end draws ever nearer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not, if the P.A. fail then the fight is over and Israel has won. Then the land is back up for grabs and Israel is ideally placed for the windfall. Leave gaza for those that want to live in an Islamic cess pit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Sherri Muffin going to be in that group of heroes throwing them Jews into the sea?
Click to expand...


No. She'll be busy taking Jody around to comfort all the wives who's husbands get lost in the "war".


----------



## Victory67

What are the Jews going to do when the Arabs outnumber the Jews just due to natural increase?


----------



## Kondor3

Victory67 said:


> What are the Jews going to do when the Arabs outnumber the Jews just due to natural increase?


What's left of the non-citizen Arab-Muslims inside Israel will have long-since been pushed across the borders into Jordan and Lebanon, long before demographic pressure can threaten the State of Israel.


----------



## Victory67

Kondor3 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the Jews going to do when the Arabs outnumber the Jews just due to natural increase?
> 
> 
> 
> What's left of the non-citizen Arab-Muslims inside Israel will have long-since been pushed across the borders into Jordan and Lebanon, long before demographic pressure can threaten the State of Israel.
Click to expand...


Now I understand why Nazi SS Adolf Eichmann said if he was a Jew he would have been an ardent Zionist.  Its because many Zionists like you and Eichmann, have the same state of mind.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the Jews going to do when the Arabs outnumber the Jews just due to natural increase?
> 
> 
> 
> What's left of the non-citizen Arab-Muslims inside Israel will have long-since been pushed across the borders into Jordan and Lebanon, long before demographic pressure can threaten the State of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I understand why Nazi SS Adolf Eichmann said if he was a Jew he would have been an ardent Zionist.  Its because many Zionists like you and Eichmann, have the same state of mind.
Click to expand...


You can always tell when someone is losing the argument. They pull out the Godwin card, and roll the dice.








Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## Victory67

Rat in the Hat said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's left of the non-citizen Arab-Muslims inside Israel will have long-since been pushed across the borders into Jordan and Lebanon, long before demographic pressure can threaten the State of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I understand why Nazi SS Adolf Eichmann said if he was a Jew he would have been an ardent Zionist.  Its because many Zionists like you and Eichmann, have the same state of mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can always tell when someone is losing the argument. They pull out the Godwin card, and roll the dice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
Click to expand...


How come you don't say this to Zionists when they call anyone who criticizes Israel a "Nazi anti-Semite"?

That's a big double standard you got there, Rat.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I understand why Nazi SS Adolf Eichmann said if he was a Jew he would have been an ardent Zionist.  Its because many Zionists like you and Eichmann, have the same state of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always tell when someone is losing the argument. They pull out the Godwin card, and roll the dice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come you don't say this to Zionists when they call anyone who criticizes Israel a "Nazi anti-Semite"?
> 
> That's a big double standard you got there, Rat.
Click to expand...


You're just jealous because I have more standards than you do.



Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## irosie91

Victory67 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I understand why Nazi SS Adolf Eichmann said if he was a Jew he would have been an ardent Zionist.  Its because many Zionists like you and Eichmann, have the same state of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always tell when someone is losing the argument. They pull out the Godwin card, and roll the dice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come you don't say this to Zionists when they call anyone who criticizes Israel a "Nazi anti-Semite"?
> 
> That's a big double standard you got there, Rat.
Click to expand...



what are you calling a  "double standard" -----so long as the disgusting filth of  
"ISLAMIC STATE"  exists anywhere in the world------a  "jewish state"  is utterly and 
completely necessary and fully justified--------the "double standard "   is YOU   until 
you are willing to  scream out in Mecca       DEATH TO THIS STINKING NAZI CESSPIT


----------



## Victory67

Rat in the Hat said:


> You're just jealous because I have more standards than you do.
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.



Why would I be jealous of a dishonest hypocrite?

Why don't you show us the last time you pulled the "Godwin Card" out on an Israelophile for calling a critic of Israel a "Nazi".


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just jealous because I have more standards than you do.
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I be jealous of a dishonest hypocrite?
> 
> Why don't you show us the last time you pulled the "Godwin Card" out on an Israelophile for calling a critic of Israel a "Nazi".
Click to expand...


Prove that I never did.


Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## Victory67

Rat in the Hat said:


> Prove that I never did.
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.



Your arrogant attitude says it all.  You never have.

I see no reason to believe you have.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that I never did.
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your arrogant attitude says it all.  You never have.
> 
> I see no reason to believe you have.
Click to expand...


That's not proof.



Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## Victory67

Rat in the Hat said:


> That's not proof.
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.



How do you feel about Eichmann saying he would have been an ardent Zionist if he was a Jew?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not proof.
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you feel about Eichmann saying he would have been an ardent Zionist if he was a Jew?
Click to expand...


Don't change the subject.

Where's your proof?



Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## Victory67

Rat in the Hat said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not proof.
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you feel about Eichmann saying he would have been an ardent Zionist if he was a Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't change the subject.
> 
> Where's your proof?
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
Click to expand...


"[H]ad I been a Jew, I would have been a fanatical Zionist. I could not imagine being anything else. In fact, I would have been the most ardent Zionist imaginable."A. Eichmann, "Eichmann Tells His Own Damning Story", Life Magazine, Volume 49, Number 22, (28 November 1960), pp."


----------



## Rat in the Hat

I'm not answering any of your posts until you post your proof about me.



Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## Victory67

Rat in the Hat said:


> I'm not answering any of your posts until you post your proof about me.
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.



OK hotshot, I have no proof that you have never called Godwin on a Zionist who called a critic of Israel a "Nazi anti-Semite".  You win that round.

Now, what do you think about Eichmann's comments?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not answering any of your posts until you post your proof about me.
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK hotshot, I have no proof that you have never called Godwin on a Zionist who called a critic of Israel a "Nazi anti-Semite".  You win that round.
> 
> Now, what do you think about Eichmann's comments?
Click to expand...


Sounds to me like he was jealous of the Jews, and desperately wanted to be one.



Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._Like I always say. Israel should just annex this land and get it over with. End of subject_."
> 
> 
> 
> It's-a-comin'... and sooner rather than later, methinks.
Click to expand...

It's happening anyway with or without annexation.  The annexation will be just a formality to make it official.  Time is running out and it's already too late. And this current US administration has very little credibility to be able to implement anything, considering its disastrous foreign policy record. 

Arabs got Gaza and Israel gets the West Bank.  I think that's a fair deal. Peace for land does not work with these animals.


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> It's happening anyway with or without annexation.  The annexation will be just a formality to make it official.  Time is running out and it's already too late. And this current US administration has very little credibility to be able to implement anything, considering its disastrous foreign policy record.
> 
> Arabs got Gaza and Israel gets the West Bank.  I think that's a fair deal. Peace for land does not work with these animals.



Annexation would be a good thing, as with nature growth the non-Jews will eventually rule Israel.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you feel about Eichmann saying he would have been an ardent Zionist if he was a Jew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't change the subject.
> 
> Where's your proof?
> 
> 
> 
> Sended fum muh iFoam usin sum magikl whitey ju-ju shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "[H]ad I been a Jew, I would have been a fanatical Zionist. I could not imagine being anything else. In fact, I would have been the most ardent Zionist imaginable."A. Eichmann, "Eichmann Tells His Own Damning Story", Life Magazine, Volume 49, Number 22, (28 November 1960), pp."
Click to expand...

From all the religions Hitler admired Islam the most. He thought it matched Nazi ideology the best, however he believed in the future a Nazi German Islamic army would carry Hitlers ambitions out better.   

True story.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's happening anyway with or without annexation.  The annexation will be just a formality to make it official.  Time is running out and it's already too late. And this current US administration has very little credibility to be able to implement anything, considering its disastrous foreign policy record.
> 
> Arabs got Gaza and Israel gets the West Bank.  I think that's a fair deal. Peace for land does not work with these animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annexation would be a good thing, as with nature growth the non-Jews will eventually rule Israel.
Click to expand...

Sure sure. The Jewish population is growing faster than the Arab population in the West Bank.


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> Sure sure. The Jewish population is growing faster than the Arab population in the West Bank.



Yeah, all migrants from Israel.

The growth rate of Jews between the river and the sea is half as much as the growth rate for non-Jews.

Time will decide this conflict and time is on the side of non-Jews.


----------



## Kondor3

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure sure. The Jewish population is growing faster than the Arab population in the West Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, all migrants from Israel.
> 
> The growth rate of Jews between the river and the sea is half as much as the growth rate for non-Jews.
> 
> Time will decide this conflict and time is on the side of non-Jews.
Click to expand...

Uhhh-ohhhh, Roudy, that sounds weally, weally scare-weeee....


----------



## Victory67

Kondor3 said:


> Uhhh-ohhhh, Roudy, that sounds weally, weally scare-weeee....



You're more scared than you could possibly know.


----------



## Kondor3

Rat in the Hat said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not answering any of your posts until you post your proof about me...
> 
> OK hotshot, I have no proof that you have never called Godwin on a Zionist who called a critic of Israel a "Nazi anti-Semite".  You win that round.
> 
> Now, what do you think about Eichmann's comments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like he was jealous of the Jews, and desperately wanted to be one....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything to avoid getting hung by the neck until dead, by some really pissed-off Jews, about to get some long-overdue payback.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh-ohhhh, Roudy, that sounds weally, weally scare-weeee....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're more scared than you could possibly know.
Click to expand...

Yes, yes, yes... of course... very nice... although a little incredible, given that I'm an American, and not a Jew, and have zero stake in what happens between Israel and the mad-dog Palestinians. No clue what I'm so 'scared' about.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Over 120 Irish Academics Vow to Boycott Israel

In response to the call from Palestinian civil society for an academic boycott of Israel, we pledge not to engage in any professional association with Israeli academic, research and state institutions and with those representing these institutions, until such time as Israel complies with international law and universal principles of human rights," the text of the boycott pledge reads.

"The conflict in Palestine has now reached its 'South African moment' &#8211; the point at which Israeli apartheid has been recognized as such by the international community," said Professor Haim Bresheeth, a noted London-based film-maker and academician.

Over 120 Irish Academics Vow to Boycott Israel


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh-ohhhh, Roudy, that sounds weally, weally scare-weeee....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're more scared than you could possibly know.
Click to expand...


----------



## Victory67

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Over 120 Irish Academics Vow to Boycott Israel
> 
> In response to the call from Palestinian civil society for an academic boycott of Israel, we pledge not to engage in any professional association with Israeli academic, research and state institutions and with those representing these institutions, until such time as Israel complies with international law and universal principles of human rights," the text of the boycott pledge reads.
> 
> "The conflict in Palestine has now reached its 'South African moment'  the point at which Israeli apartheid has been recognized as such by the international community," said Professor Haim Bresheeth, a noted London-based film-maker and academician.
> 
> Over 120 Irish Academics Vow to Boycott Israel





Boycotting Israel will backfire.

Boycotting settlement products is the way to go.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Over 120 Irish Academics Vow to Boycott Israel
> 
> In response to the call from Palestinian civil society for an academic boycott of Israel, we pledge not to engage in any professional association with Israeli academic, research and state institutions and with those representing these institutions, until such time as Israel complies with international law and universal principles of human rights," the text of the boycott pledge reads.
> 
> "The conflict in Palestine has now reached its 'South African moment'  the point at which Israeli apartheid has been recognized as such by the international community," said Professor Haim Bresheeth, a noted London-based film-maker and academician.
> 
> Over 120 Irish Academics Vow to Boycott Israel



I'll bet the Israelis really don't mind very much that 120 drunken Irishmen aren't going to buy SodaStream machines.


Just sayin'


----------



## Victory67

Rat in the Hat said:


> I'll bet the Israelis really don't mind very much that 120 drunken Irishmen aren't going to buy SodaStream machines.
> 
> Just sayin'



I laugh when you people express racism.

I laugh because you always call people anti-Semites.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

"Drunken Irishman" is racist now???

Who knew???


----------



## Victory67

Rat in the Hat said:


> "Drunken Irishman" is racist now???
> 
> Who knew???



I don't know, would it be anti-Semitic to call someone a "cheap Jew"?

how about a "dirty Jew"?  Would that be anti-Semitic?

Than calling someone a "drunken Irishman" is also bigoted.

Jesus, are you people this dumb?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Victory67 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Drunken Irishman" is racist now???
> 
> Who knew???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, would it be anti-Semitic to call someone a "cheap Jew"?
> 
> how about a "dirty Jew"?  Would that be anti-Semitic?
> 
> Than calling someone a "drunken Irishman" is also bigoted.
> 
> Jesus, are you people this dumb?
Click to expand...


You didn't say "bigoted", Chumlee.

You said "racism".

Better catch those goalposts before they get away.


----------



## toastman

Rat in the Hat said:


> "Drunken Irishman" is racist now???
> 
> Who knew???



Irish is a race???


----------



## Kondor3

Rat in the Hat said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Drunken Irishman" is racist now???
> 
> Who knew???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, would it be anti-Semitic to call someone a "cheap Jew"?
> 
> how about a "dirty Jew"?  Would that be anti-Semitic?
> 
> Than calling someone a "drunken Irishman" is also bigoted.
> 
> Jesus, are you people this dumb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't say "bigoted", Chumlee.
> 
> You said "racism".
> 
> Better catch those goalposts before they get away.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

toastman said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Drunken Irishman" is racist now???
> 
> Who knew???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irish is a race???
Click to expand...


I'm still trying to figure that out myself.


----------



## Kondor3

Rat in the Hat said:


> "Drunken Irishman" is racist now??? Who knew???


I'm half-Irish and I don't mind it a bit; neither do any of my extended 3rd-4th -generation Irish side of the family. Hell, like most Irishmen and Plastic Paddies of my acquaintance, we take a perverse pride in the stereotype, and don't mind it overly much when others take the Descriptor out for a good-natured spin. It's called not being a thin-skinned wussbag, when no offense is intended...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

UN year of solidarity with the Palestinian people begins with boycott success Posted on January 21, 2014 by Palestinian BDS National Committee -

See more at: UN year of solidarity with the Palestinian people begins with boycott success | BDSmovement.net


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> UN year of solidarity with the Palestinian people begins with boycott success Posted on January 21, 2014 by Palestinian BDS National Committee -
> 
> See more at: UN year of solidarity with the Palestinian people begins with boycott success | BDSmovement.net



BDSmovement.net

There's an unbiased source if ever I saw one.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh-ohhhh, Roudy, that sounds weally, weally scare-weeee....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're more scared than you could possibly know.
Click to expand...

You're scared because at this rate there ain't gonna be anything left to negotiate. 

Two minutes left in the fourth quarter, the clock's ticking, and the Jews from Zion have a 40 point lead....

BZZZZZZZZZZ! Welcome to Judeah and Samaria, Israel, formerly "West Bank", another recent Palestinian invention.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

These funny Zionists, they even accuse dominos of bias.

Here are unbiased dominos for their viewing pleasure.


Either the alleged biased dominos or the unbiased dominos, the effect of BDS is illustrated to be the same.

BDS is bringing down Apartheid!


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> UN year of solidarity with the Palestinian people begins with boycott success Posted on January 21, 2014 by Palestinian BDS National Committee -
> 
> See more at: UN year of solidarity with the Palestinian people begins with boycott success | BDSmovement.net








Gotta love those _Grand Duchy of Fenwick_ types...

Always good for a laugh...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> These funny Zionists, they even accuse dominos of bias.
> 
> Here are unbiased dominos for their viewing pleasure.
> 
> 
> Either the alleged biased dominos or the unbiased dominos, the effect of BDS is illustrated to be the same.
> 
> BDS is bringing down Apartheid!



This is a more accurate view of the BDS "movement"






Every little knockdown ends up being reversed.

Just like SodaStream's stock price.


----------



## Kondor3

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> These funny Zionists, they even accuse dominos of bias.
> 
> Here are unbiased dominos for their viewing pleasure.
> 
> 
> Either the alleged biased dominos or the unbiased dominos, the effect of BDS is illustrated to be the same.
> 
> BDS is bringing down Apartheid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a more accurate view of the BDS "movement"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every little knockdown ends up being reversed.
> 
> Just like SodaStream's stock price.
Click to expand...

Metaphorically speaking... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kinda looks like a (mad) dog chasing its own tail... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great visual analogy... 

God, I'd forgotten just how funny Baghdad Bob _truly_ was...

Until _these_ clowns assumed the mantle...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Such a wonderful time to be alive and see Apartheid in Palestine  fall!

It does not get any better then this.


----------



## Sally

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Such a wonderful time to be alive and see Apartheid in Palestine  fall!
> 
> It does not get any better then this.



I guess Mrs. Sherri could care less about the dead bodies lying the streets of Muslim countries put their by her friends.  Most people would think that is a sad day to be alive and see these atrocities, but not Mrs. Sherri.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Such a wonderful time to be alive and see Apartheid in Palestine  fall!
> 
> It does not get any better then this.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYOE_b4aYD0&feature=player_embedded]HIGHLANDER-WHO WANTS TO LIVE FOREVER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Indeependent

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a wonderful time to be alive and see Apartheid in Palestine  fall!
> 
> It does not get any better then this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Mrs. Sherri could care less about the dead bodies lying the streets of Muslim countries put their by her friends.  Most people would think that is a sad day to be alive and see these atrocities, but not Mrs. Sherri.
Click to expand...


You already know this so why waste your breath on her?
She is the least imaginative of the Jew haters; not even an occasional display of wit.


----------



## Kondor3

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Such a wonderful time to be alive and see Apartheid in Palestine  fall!
> 
> It does not get any better then this.








Gotta love these Comical Ali types...

Endless belly-busting laughter and great fun for the entire family...


----------



## toastman

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Such a wonderful time to be alive and see Apartheid in Palestine  fall!
> 
> It does not get any better then this.



There's a name for this. It's called delirious. You might want to see a doctor about this


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> These funny Zionists, they even accuse dominos of bias.
> 
> Here are unbiased dominos for their viewing pleasure.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXtDChNB3gc
> 
> Either the alleged biased dominos or the unbiased dominos, the effect of BDS is illustrated to be the same.
> 
> BDS is bringing down Apartheid!


No thanks, I'll go with what my girlfriend Scarlett says about Israel.


----------



## Roudy

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> UN year of solidarity with the Palestinian people begins with boycott success Posted on January 21, 2014 by Palestinian BDS National Committee -
> 
> See more at: UN year of solidarity with the Palestinian people begins with boycott success | BDSmovement.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDSmovement.net
> 
> There's an unbiased source if ever I saw one.
Click to expand...

BDS, like IBS, has to do with irritable bowel movement problems, except in the case of BDS, it has to do with Palestine or scrotum area of the Middle East.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, moron.
> 
> There are  over 6 million Palestinians in Palestine, they are going nowhere. They exceed the Jews in the land now. As the gap grows ever larger with every day that passes, APARTHEID Israel s end draws ever nearer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...the arab mindset...thinking numbers equal military power. Bring 'em on you imp of Satan. See how quick your Pali squatters end up in the sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs have a much higher birth rate than the Jews.  All they have to do is just sit pretty, keep having babies, and eventually democracy will give them control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in the West Bank, bozo.  West Bank has all those Orthodox religious "Haredi" Jews you keep telling us about, who have kids faster than popcorn popping in your microwave.
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> These funny Zionists, they even accuse dominos of bias.
> 
> Here are unbiased dominos for their viewing pleasure.
> 
> 
> Either the alleged biased dominos or the unbiased dominos, the effect of BDS is illustrated to be the same.
> 
> BDS is bringing down Apartheid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a more accurate view of the BDS "movement"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every little knockdown ends up being reversed.
> 
> Just like SodaStream's stock price.
Click to expand...


bit like a dog chasing it's own tail


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a wonderful time to be alive and see Apartheid in Palestine  fall!
> 
> It does not get any better then this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love these Comical Ali types...
> 
> Endless belly-busting laughter and great fun for the entire family...
Click to expand...


----------



## GISMYS

Knesset Discusses Israel&#8217;s Supervision of Temple Mount

In his speech at the recent National Prayer Breakfast, President Obama stated that Jews should be able to pray on the Temple Mount. Arabs are saying that only Muslims have a right to pray there. Israel&#8217;s Knesset will hold a discussions on Tuesday to discuss a proposal by MK Moshe Feiglin to place the Temple Mount under Israeli supervision
==http://www.endtime.com/pr-archives/


----------



## Kondor3

GISMYS said:


> Knesset Discusses Israels Supervision of Temple Mount
> 
> In his speech at the recent National Prayer Breakfast, President Obama stated that Jews should be able to pray on the Temple Mount. Arabs are saying that only Muslims have a right to pray there. Israels Knesset will hold a discussions on Tuesday to discuss a proposal by MK Moshe Feiglin to place the Temple Mount under Israeli supervision
> ==http://www.endtime.com/pr-archives/


Well, that'll stir-up a shit-storm, and produce endless hours of comedy and other toothless threats from the Muslim world...


----------



## Victory67

SodaStream's stock has collapsed within a month.

Looks like the boycott is working


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> SodaStream's stock has collapsed within a month.
> 
> Looks like the boycott is working


Bull.


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SodaStream's stock has collapsed within a month.
> 
> Looks like the boycott is working
> 
> 
> 
> Bull.
Click to expand...


stock is down almost 50% within 30 days.

sorry.

edit- my bad, I mean since June.

but its still down almost 50%.


----------



## aris2chat

Victory67 said:


> SodaStream's stock has collapsed within a month.
> 
> Looks like the boycott is working



Key stats and ratios  Q3 (Sep '13) 	2012
Net profit margin 	  11.34% 	      10.05%
Operating margin 	  12.46% 	      10.44%
EBITD margin             	-      	      12.58%
Return on average assets 14.23% 	12.26%
Return on average equity 20.87% 	17.79%
Employees 	             2,232           	-


----------



## Victory67

In June Sodastream's stock was up to $76.

In early Febuary it was down to $35.

Looks like the boycott is working.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Why SodaStream (SODA) Is Down Today

By Andrew Meola -*01/13/14 - 4:15 PM EST

NEW YORK (TheStreetSodaStream International**plummeted to a new one-year low of $36.84 on Monday after the company announced that it has lowered its fiscal 2013 forecast. The stock fell 25.8% to $37.02 at the close of the trading day, down $12.87 from its previous closing price of $49.89.

The company had a low of $36.84 and a high of $41.62 for the day and also has a one-year high of $77.80. On Monday, SodaStream had a volume of*10,503,245, more than 10 times greater than its average volume of*913,927.

The Israeli company announced in its preliminary 2013 results that it hit all-time record sales in the fiscal year but*failed to deliver*on profit targets and suffered a disappointing fourth quarter.*SodaStream now expects revenue of approximately $562 million, adjusted net income of approximately $52.5 million and net income of approximately $41.5 million.*The company's previous outlook calculated revenue of $567 million and net income of $54 million.

Article Page | TheStreet


----------



## toastman

LOL so whenever the stock of a company goes down, all the pro Palestinian idiots are going to claim it was because of BDS LOL!!!!


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SodaStream's stock has collapsed within a month.
> 
> Looks like the boycott is working
> 
> 
> 
> Bull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stock is down almost 50% within 30 days.
> 
> sorry.
> 
> edit- my bad, I mean since June.
> 
> but its still down almost 50%.
Click to expand...

More bull. Since June?  Ha ha ha. 

I wouldn't worry much about Soda Stream.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Feb 16, 2014 8:44 PM*

Bankruptcy looming!

Crime does not pay, we must keep in mind their factory sits on lands stolen from Palestinians and factory sits in an illegal settlement in Occupied Palestine. 


SODA is going to file CH11, GMCR took away all the customers..

nothing left.

SODA Message Board | SodaStream International Ltd. Stock - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Hossfly

Victory67 said:


> In June Sodastream's stock was up to $76.
> 
> In early Febuary it was down to $35.
> 
> Looks like the boycott is working.


Right now it's $40.91. You should have bought it at 35.


----------



## Victory67

Hossfly said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In June Sodastream's stock was up to $76.
> 
> In early Febuary it was down to $35.
> 
> Looks like the boycott is working.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now it's $40.91. You should have bought it at 35.
Click to expand...


I'd rather be dead than buy such criminal stocks.


----------



## Kondor3

Five year stock analysis of Soda Stream...

As of last Friday's close-of-market...






About where it was this time last year...

Stocks rise and fall for a thousand different reasons...

Dog bites man...


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> LOL so whenever the stock of a company goes down, all the pro Palestinian idiots are going to claim it was because of BDS LOL!!!!


Yeah, Apple stock went down.  BDS did it be because apple has R & D plants in Israel! 

  Ho ho ho.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In June Sodastream's stock was up to $76.
> 
> In early Febuary it was down to $35.
> 
> Looks like the boycott is working.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now it's $40.91. You should have bought it at 35.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd rather be dead than buy such criminal stocks.
Click to expand...

I would rather be dead than be a Hamas Palestinian terrorist animal supporter.

Actually most people would.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

We see investors are discussing a looming bankruptcy, crime just does not pay.


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> I would rather be dead than be a Hamas Palestinian terrorist animal supporter.
> 
> Actually most people would.



But you support Zionist Nazi thieving animals.


----------



## Victory67

Roudy said:


> Yeah, Apple stock went down.  BDS did it be because apple has R & D plants in Israel!
> 
> Ho ho ho.



The boycott may have had a lot to do with this.

Now wipe that stuff off your chin cause you look silly.


----------



## Kondor3

Yes, this BDS nonsense is so much bugle oil...

As ugly as some of its most vocal advocates can be...


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Feb 16, 2014 8:44 PM*
> 
> Bankruptcy looming!
> 
> Crime does not pay, we must keep in mind their factory sits on lands stolen from Palestinians and factory sits in an illegal settlement in Occupied Palestine.
> 
> 
> SODA is going to file CH11, GMCR took away all the customers..
> 
> nothing left.
> 
> SODA Message Board | SodaStream International Ltd. Stock - Yahoo! Finance



 After 1967, Israel adopted the Legal and Administrative Matters (Regulation) Law (Consolidated Version), 1970, which charged the Israeli Administrator-General with the task of managing and returning Jewish property that had been held by the Jordanian Custodian of Enemy Property to its original owners.  Under the Law, the Administrator-General is mandated to release the property to its original owners, and has no discretion in this regard.  Still, the release requires a certificate signed by the Administrator-General and is executed only after locating the property and exploring all the matters pertinent to its legal status and the status of the claims to it.  By the mid-1990s, the process had not been completed, and the Administrator-General still held and administered property belonging to Jews in East Jerusalem.
In spite of the Law's recognition of the right of the original Israeli owners to regain the property they left in East Jerusalem, most of them had to make do with monetary compensation in lieu of the property.  The reason was that numerous plots of land in East Jerusalem were expropriated to build new residential neighbourhoods and to restore the Jewish quarter in the Old City. The compensation for Israelis' property not yet released to its original owners was entrusted to the Administrator-General, to be kept for the original owners.

~NSU Draft Memo Re: Rights of Jews Within the OPT Acquired pre-1967


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We see investors are discussing a looming bankruptcy, crime just does not pay.


Actually its doing so well a bigger company is trying to buy it before it gets too big.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In June Sodastream's stock was up to $76.
> 
> In early Febuary it was down to $35.
> 
> Looks like the boycott is working.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now it's $40.91. You should have bought it at 35.
Click to expand...

But you see, up is down to him. It's the Sherri syndrome all Pali supporters have.


----------



## Roudy

Victory67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather be dead than be a Hamas Palestinian terrorist animal supporter.
> 
> Actually most people would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you support Zionist Nazi thieving animals.
Click to expand...

I'm just one among a majority of Americans who are ardent supporters of Israel. And support is at record numbers, I might add. 

Call it what you want. We ain't buying that IslamoNazi crap here in the USA.


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We see investors are discussing a looming bankruptcy, crime just does not pay.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually its doing so well a bigger company is trying to buy it before it gets too big.
Click to expand...


Pepsi already has bevyz, but soda stream is a better product.


----------



## freedombecki

Hossfly said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> George Washington and the fight for freedom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Washington and the fight for freedom | Washington Times Communities
> 
> 
> An American's support for Freedom for all who live in Palestine under Occupation and controlled by an Apartheid Regime is as American as George Washington is, George Washington suitable to discuss today as we celebrate his birthday in America today, on President's Day, Americans that is (that excludes Israel shit eaters and Israel worshippers and Israel Firsters).
> 
> I am an American and a Christian who knows what American values are all about.
> 
> I have no allegiance to any foreign nation and worship no foreign nation either.
> 
> BDS is a Christian response to Injustices of Apartheid and an American response to a people seeking Freedom in Palestine, the Palestinian people in much the same position as Americans who sought freedom once upon a time from British Colonialism in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Washington's best friend was a Jew named Haym Solomon who when asked by General Washington, fully funded the American Revolution to win their independence.
> 
> You can thank Israel that one of its sons listened to the war-torn, heart-rending requests of American colonists, hungry to guide their own destiny and give up winless battles over the negotiation tables with a monarch who refused them a voice in his court, period.
> 
> Because people of the faith of Israel were helpful, the colonists couldn't hold religion against anyone, least of all Jewish people who supported and funded the American revolution.
> 
> Your bolstering of George Washington is folly. He wouldn't care for your hatred and badmouthing of his friends and allies, the Jews, who also needed freedom so they could practice their religion without being run out of existence by hateful people like you, Sherri.
> 
> I hope you knock off the filth and ethnic hatred of Jewish people. I'm getting really tired of it. Forevermore, Christ was a Jew, and he lived a flawless life according to Jewish laws as stated in the Torah and all the minor prophets in the Old Testament. He was better than good because he was Godly in the sight of good and true Jewish scholars. Get your facts right. He also gave the Jews who killed him a free pass by forgiving them.
> 
> IOW, they are forgiven. Get over it and get on with a life dedicated to Christ's teachings by showing some respect for the good lives most Jews try to live and die by. They do good deed, they build hospitals, support widows and the fatherless, endow libraries and museums of every kind. In business if you have a Jewish supplier, it is always exactly correct and what you ordered, on the money. It didn't take me 23 years in business to figure it out, it took 3 years to realize, hey, when Rubenstein and Ziff send you an order, you can count on it to be exact and right. Those and 50 others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh! You're going to get it from all sides how Salomon sold bonds to finance the war and got filthy rich. Put on your body armor and steel helmet.
Click to expand...


It didn't happen. He died unrewarded by the Congress who never paid him or his heirs back. Even so, he went about his life uncomplaining in spite of the hardship his unrequited faith in the Colonists put him and his family through. According to what I read, he was anything but wealthy when he passed on.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

The off topic Zionazi diatribe of Zionazis takes nothing away from the point in my post about Washington, the Freedom he fought for for Americans is of exactly the same nature as is the Freedom Palestinians fight for, the right to live free from foreign Colonialism.




freedombecki said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> George Washington's best friend was a Jew named Haym Solomon who when asked by General Washington, fully funded the American Revolution to win their independence.
> 
> You can thank Israel that one of its sons listened to the war-torn, heart-rending requests of American colonists, hungry to guide their own destiny and give up winless battles over the negotiation tables with a monarch who refused them a voice in his court, period.
> 
> Because people of the faith of Israel were helpful, the colonists couldn't hold religion against anyone, least of all Jewish people who supported and funded the American revolution.
> 
> Your bolstering of George Washington is folly. He wouldn't care for your hatred and badmouthing of his friends and allies, the Jews, who also needed freedom so they could practice their religion without being run out of existence by hateful people like you, Sherri.
> 
> I hope you knock off the filth and ethnic hatred of Jewish people. I'm getting really tired of it. Forevermore, Christ was a Jew, and he lived a flawless life according to Jewish laws as stated in the Torah and all the minor prophets in the Old Testament. He was better than good because he was Godly in the sight of good and true Jewish scholars. Get your facts right. He also gave the Jews who killed him a free pass by forgiving them.
> 
> IOW, they are forgiven. Get over it and get on with a life dedicated to Christ's teachings by showing some respect for the good lives most Jews try to live and die by. They do good deed, they build hospitals, support widows and the fatherless, endow libraries and museums of every kind. In business if you have a Jewish supplier, it is always exactly correct and what you ordered, on the money. It didn't take me 23 years in business to figure it out, it took 3 years to realize, hey, when Rubenstein and Ziff send you an order, you can count on it to be exact and right. Those and 50 others.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh! You're going to get it from all sides how Salomon sold bonds to finance the war and got filthy rich. Put on your body armor and steel helmet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It didn't happen. He died unrewarded by the Congress who never paid him or his heirs back. Even so, he went about his life uncomplaining in spite of the hardship his unrequited faith in the Colonists put him and his family through. According to what I read, he was anything but wealthy when he passed on.
Click to expand...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Americans value freedom and equal rights and democratic pluralistic societies.

We had our Civil Rights Movement in America to give equal rights to black Americans.

And while ongoing, there certainly was internal hostility to change, but we look back on Martin Luther King and call him a national hero.

WE look back and call Mandela a hero for the similar struggle he fought for equal rights in a foreign land. 

And someday, Americans will in the majority look back and call Palestinians fighting Apartheid and embracing BDS heros too.

And as for the poster speaking, YOU do not speak for Americans, Israel shit eater, your loyalty is 100% to the Zionazi State Israel.

YOU are a fucking disgrace as an American.

WHAT have you ever done for America?

Nothing.

Your only loyalty is to the baby killing ethnic cleansing nation called Israel.








Roudy said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather be dead than be a Hamas Palestinian terrorist animal supporter.
> 
> Actually most people would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you support Zionist Nazi thieving animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just one among a majority of Americans who are ardent supporters of Israel. And support is at record numbers, I might add.
> 
> Call it what you want. We ain't buying that IslamoNazi crap here in the USA.
Click to expand...


----------



## Connery

*Thread closed*


----------

